# Consigning with The Real Real TRR



## KPCoppola

I have a bunch of designer preowned apparel items that are not selling on ebay...wondering if anyone has had any luck with realreal.com...they give 60% of the selling price, but I am not sure if they get any web traffic or not.


----------



## missbrasilnyc

Hi everyone! Please let me know if I've posted this in the wrong thread. 

I wanted to know if anyone has ever purchased anything from the website TheRealReal.com - it appears that some of the items have "condition" in the description so I'm assuming they're previously owned. Has anyone bought any of these items? Were they exactly as described? Did they come with the box? 

I just want some more information about this site as I'm interested in buying some stuff. 

Thoughts?


----------



## TJNEscada

missbrasilnyc said:


> Hi everyone! Please let me know if I've posted this in the wrong thread.
> 
> I wanted to know if anyone has ever purchased anything from the website TheRealReal.com - it appears that some of the items have "condition" in the description so I'm assuming they're previously owned. Has anyone bought any of these items? Were they exactly as described? Did they come with the box?
> 
> I just want some more information about this site as I'm interested in buying some stuff.
> 
> Thoughts?


  A couple of weeks ago I bought a pumpkin color suede Ralph Lauren Collection purse with fringe all over it and a soft braided handle (my first purchase from them).  Under the section called condition it was deemed excellent/used and they stated they didn't have any tags, cards, storage sack etc.  I have noticed some bags are noted fair condition and so on.  I think there's a section on their site that notes how they assess the condition.  I got the bag for $225 (it was $1195 retail) and it is FABULOUS!  Frankly, it doesn't look like the prior owner even used it at alll; it looks and smells new.  The shipping was fast and they wrapped the item beautifully.  I was super happy and will shop with them again.  I should note I am super picky and don't buy many used bags or other things.


----------



## missbrasilnyc

TJNEscada said:


> A couple of weeks ago I bought a pumpkin color suede Ralph Lauren Collection purse with fringe all over it and a soft braided handle (my first purchase from them).  Under the section called condition it was deemed excellent/used and they stated they didn't have any tags, cards, storage sack etc.  I have noticed some bags are noted fair condition and so on.  I think there's a section on their site that notes how they assess the condition.  I got the bag for $225 (it was $1195 retail) and it is FABULOUS!  Frankly, it doesn't look like the prior owner even used it at alll; it looks and smells new.  The shipping was fast and they wrapped the item beautifully.  I was super happy and will shop with them again.  I should note I am super picky and don't buy many used bags or other things.




Thank you so much for sharing your experience! This was really helpful!!! Can't thank you enough.


----------



## TJNEscada

missbrasilnyc said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your experience! This was really helpful!!! Can't thank you enough.


 
My pleasure!  If you have your eye on something I would go for it!  I think they have really super deals.  I bought another bag from them just this a.m. in their purse sale, it's a Prada that they also deem Excellent condition.  If it's half as good as the other bag I will be thrilled!   I have to stay off that site for a while now, it's trouble for the wallet


----------



## sunnystyleup

I purchased a jil sander cashmere coat for $105 that was deemed to be in "excellent" condition - it's perfect! smells and feels brand new  I'll definitely be buying from them again.


----------



## edsbgrl

I just made a purchase from them earlier this week so I'm looking forward to seeing in the condition stated (excellent) lives up to its claim.


----------



## Sinatra

Has anyone else had a problem with The Real Real? I have found that on  every high designer sale, their servers can not handle the volume and  the sale in either removed, like today's Bottega sale that was to begin at 10am est, or inaccessible. I am not holding my breath  that they will be able to deliver on the upcoming  sales.


----------



## My Lisette

Sinatra said:


> Has anyone else had a problem with The Real Real? I have found that on  every high designer sale, their servers can not handle the volume and  the sale in either removed, like today's Bottega sale that was to begin at 10am est, or inaccessible. I am not holding my breath  that they will be able to deliver on the upcoming  sales.




The BV sale was pulled 5 minutes before it was scheduled to begin after being heavily advertised. Same thing happened with Chanel on Saturday


----------



## TJNEscada

Yes, last Fridays handbag sale was inaccessible.  They need a technology overhaul!


----------



## edsbgrl

They emailed a $20 off coupon to me yesterday because the sale couldn't be accessed.


----------



## edsbgrl

edsbgrl said:


> I just made a purchase from them earlier this week so I'm looking forward to seeing in the condition stated (excellent) lives up to its claim.



UPDATE - received my item and it was brand new. A pair of shoes that looked new on the site and sure enough, were new and authentic when received. Nice!


----------



## Pao9

This is a consignment store so many of their items will be per-owned. I have no yet purchased anything but I look every day, and most of the things I like get snatched up the second the sale starts, but I'm sure ill buy from them soon!


----------



## authenticplease

Pao9 said:
			
		

> This is a consignment store so many of their items will be per-owned. I have no yet purchased anything but I look every day, and most of the things I like get snatched up the second the sale starts, but I'm sure ill buy from them soon!



Seems like we are virtual shopping together again Pao!  I am enjoying this site too....Ebate10 will take 10% off total. No certain when it expires but it was still working yesterday


----------



## Chanieish

Purchased 2 pairs of Tod's loafers in amazing condition!

Purchased a gold Chanel flap in ok condition. It didn't come with auth cards, dustbag or box.


----------



## ohmivon

I have bought several items from TheRealReal, and have been completely happy with the condition they were in. I try to search items listed with Tags, and having never been worn, but even the ones that were previously used, usually arrive as they describe.


----------



## irene83

I am looking everyday into their selections. I love the fact that they carry clothes and the prices seem a lot more reasonable than a lot of other consignment stores out there. Can't wait to actually make my first purchase! ~ the only problem? I feel like their inventory run out quite fast, especially if it is a popular brand. I got the email about the Louboutin sales this morning, and by the time I checked (2 hours late), everything was pretty much gone except for the extremely small or large shoes..


----------



## marcv

Thank  you, Sinatra, for shopping with us. Please rest assured that our site  is up and running the vast majority of the time. Unfortunately, you  caught us at a bad time; a momentary technical hiccup that we quickly  resolved. We are sorry for any inconvenience it may have caused you and  other shoppers.

It&#8217;s  our primary mission to completely satisfy our customers, so please let  us know if you have any problems in the future and we will address the  issue at once.  

Thank you,

The RealReal Customer Service
Marc Viale


----------



## missbrasilnyc

TJNEscada said:


> My pleasure!  If you have your eye on something I would go for it!  I think they have really super deals.  I bought another bag from them just this a.m. in their purse sale, it's a Prada that they also deem Excellent condition.  If it's half as good as the other bag I will be thrilled!   I have to stay off that site for a while now, it's trouble for the wallet



Thanks! Sorry I took so long to respond lol, I hadn't seen there were so many responses. I think their deals are awesome too, love that site! I bought a Dior scarf this week  I might have a problem...my wallet is suffering as well, hauahaha! How did your prada bag turn out?


----------



## missbrasilnyc

sunnystyleup said:


> I purchased a jil sander cashmere coat for $105 that was deemed to be in "excellent" condition - it's perfect! smells and feels brand new  I'll definitely be buying from them again.



Awesome! I'm glad you had such a good experience! All these responses are making me feel much better.


----------



## mranda

I just made my first purchase from therealreal today. I used to visit their site regularly about a year ago, but stopped bc I never found anything. This thread inspired me to give them another try! I'll be expecting my new Chloe bag ("excellent" condition) next week!! SO excited!


----------



## missbrasilnyc

mranda said:


> I just made my first purchase from therealreal today. I used to visit their site regularly about a year ago, but stopped bc I never found anything. This thread inspired me to give them another try! I'll be expecting my new Chloe bag ("excellent" condition) next week!! SO excited!



Congratulations!!!! Definitely post pics when you get it!


----------



## mranda

Does anyone know where to find their coupon codes online? I've done a search, but can't seem to find any valid codes!


----------



## mranda

Just received my bag!! It looks brand new!! It came with the dust bag, authenticity cards, and tags!! LOVE!


----------



## LVoeShopping

mranda said:


> Just received my bag!! It looks brand new!! It came with the dust bag, authenticity cards, and tags!! LOVE!


 
Gorgeous!

I too am a fan of them, they have some good stuff and the prices are great!


----------



## mranda

LVoeShopping said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> I too am a fan of them, they have some good stuff and the prices are great!



Thank you!! I'm so happy with it.... and it's like getting a brand new bag for 1/3 of the retail price!!


----------



## wingers123

anyone from canada bought from therealreal?  I'm worried about them shipping via UPS and the broker fees....


----------



## TJNEscada

missbrasilnyc said:


> Thanks! Sorry I took so long to respond lol, I hadn't seen there were so many responses. I think their deals are awesome too, love that site! I bought a Dior scarf this week  I might have a problem...my wallet is suffering as well, hauahaha! How did your prada bag turn out?


 Now I am the late responder!! The Prada (Napa stripes in gold and cream is lovely, it even has the authenticity cards!) I have now ordered a Dior - vintage satchel in black.  Good lord I have to stop this!!!


----------



## DanielleKristin

This is a few weeks late now but just discovered this thread - I've bought many items on the site since May or so, and been happy with them all (Ralph Lauren collection boots, Alaia Boots, Balenciaga Boots, Ruthie Davis pumps, LV bag, Miu Miu booties, etc), although recently have read a few reviews on Yelp (they're based in Sausalito; we live in NYC but used to live in SF, across the bay from sausalito) suggesting people received fake merchandise...

I'm not saying anything is fake necessarily, but after reading those reviews I'm going to be much more careful about buying specific items (i.e. as a huge balenciaga fan, they don't have photos of various things needed to get the bags authenticated on TPF, such as of the tags inside and serial numbers, so as a buyer, there's no way to know whether it's real or fake until it arrives) - but aside from those concerns, I have had great experiences!

However, I'll primarily likely buy things that are less likely to be fakes (again, not saying anything specifically is fake, but if you look up yelp reviews, people claim to have received various fake items  - and if you read therealreal's consignment terms, they don't actually seem to authenticate anything, despite the claims on the main pages that everything is authentic.  Therefore, I suspect if you received a fake, they'd accept it back as a return).

Also, to note, I don't have the knowledge to authenticate any of the items I purchased (nor are they obvious fakes, and look fine to me), so they very well could be fake!  But on that note, as most were purchased awhile back, I'll hope that's not the case..and in the future intend to get things authenticated on TPF after purchasing...

All said, if you have the knowledge to authenticate the items yourself, or the time to get them authenticated on TPF, its an incredible site, and the deals are often insane!


----------



## TJNEscada

DanielleKristin said:


> This is a few weeks late now but just discovered this thread - I've bought many items on the site since May or so, and been happy with them all (Ralph Lauren collection boots, Alaia Boots, Balenciaga Boots, Ruthie Davis pumps, LV bag, Miu Miu booties, etc), although recently have read a few reviews on Yelp (they're based in Sausalito; we live in NYC but used to live in SF, across the bay from sausalito) suggesting people received fake merchandise...
> 
> I'm not saying anything is fake necessarily, but after reading those reviews I'm going to be much more careful about buying specific items (i.e. as a huge balenciaga fan, they don't have photos of various things needed to get the bags authenticated on TPF, such as of the tags inside and serial numbers, so as a buyer, there's no way to know whether it's real or fake until it arrives) - but aside from those concerns, I have had great experiences!
> 
> However, I'll primarily likely buy things that are less likely to be fakes (again, not saying anything specifically is fake, but if you look up yelp reviews, people claim to have received various fake items - and if you read therealreal's consignment terms, they don't actually seem to authenticate anything, despite the claims on the main pages that everything is authentic. Therefore, I suspect if you received a fake, they'd accept it back as a return).
> 
> Also, to note, I don't have the knowledge to authenticate any of the items I purchased (nor are they obvious fakes, and look fine to me), so they very well could be fake! But on that note, as most were purchased awhile back, I'll hope that's not the case..and in the future intend to get things authenticated on TPF after purchasing...
> 
> All said, if you have the knowledge to authenticate the items yourself, or the time to get them authenticated on TPF, its an incredible site, and the deals are often insane!


 
Great information, thanks for sharing!  I do agree, I am skeptical on some of the items and how authentic they really are.  I should note after 4 seamless transactions, TheRealReal made their first gaff with me - they seem to have lost my recent purchase, they say they are working on contacting the warehouse to find out where it went.  On the positive they haven't charged me for it!  We shall see...


----------



## DanielleKristin

TJNEscada said:


> Great information, thanks for sharing!  I do agree, I am skeptical on some of the items and how authentic they really are.  I should note after 4 seamless transactions, TheRealReal made their first gaff with me - they seem to have lost my recent purchase, they say they are working on contacting the warehouse to find out where it went.  On the positive they haven't charged me for it!  We shall see...



That actually happened to me as well last month! I was so upset. Luckily, the shoes turned up again in a future sale, as I guess someone else returned them (so I bought them again), but therealreal had no explanation for what went awry the initial time, aside from that they have glitches with safari...fingers crossed your order turns up!


----------



## chilecorona

I'm so pissed with them right now.  I contacted customer service by phone voicemail and email.  They didn't respond for 3 days.  When I finally got them on the phone they said there had been a delay getting it shipped from the warehouse in NY.  THEN...there would be more delay due to the hurricane floodwater.  I was assured that my item wasn't damaged.  But really?!?!? You didn't mail my item for 13 days BEFORE the hurricane hit, you can't tell me why, but I should "rest assured the blazer will arrive in 1 or 2 days after it leaves the warehouse" This has been a HORRIBLE experience.  They schmooze consignors and ignore their customers.  I should've heeded the bad reviews on Yelp.  It sucks that you all seem to have good experiences, but I was terribly disappointed.


----------



## catsnbags

I've bought quite a few items from them and all but one transaction was exactly as stated.  Only one Ann Demeulemeester sweater was more worn than stated - it was also alot bigger than stated.  I couldn't return it as I bought it on sale but therealreal stated that I could consign the sweater with them.  So in all, I've enjoyed buying from them


----------



## NWpurselover

I have had a difficult time with them as a buyer: their description of a bag was way off, and also as a seller, very poor communication about pricing and receipt of items in their warehouse. It also takes about 6-7 weeks to get paid after an item sells. I would not use them again.


----------



## DanielleKristin

NWpurselover said:


> I have had a difficult time with them as a buyer: their description of a bag was way off, and also as a seller, very poor communication about pricing and receipt of items in their warehouse. It also takes about 6-7 weeks to get paid after an item sells. I would not use them again.



Good to know! I've debated selling with them since theyll come pick up in NYC, but wondered about the success of the process vs. just using a local consignor or listing on ebay myself...

Do they give you a receipt indicating how much they sold your item for (i.e. so you know that you got your fair proportion of the sale? I've heard about local consignors ripping people off and selling things for much higher than they tell the owner of the item they sold)..


----------



## DanielleKristin

NWpurselover said:


> I have had a difficult time with them as a buyer: their description of a bag was way off, and also as a seller, very poor communication about pricing and receipt of items in their warehouse. It also takes about 6-7 weeks to get paid after an item sells. I would not use them again.



Also, they're based in the Bay Area and we moved to NYC from SF - surprised they aren't better from just the you being local standpoint!


----------



## NWpurselover

DanielleKristin said:


> Good to know! I've debated selling with them since theyll come pick up in NYC, but wondered about the success of the process vs. just using a local consignor or listing on ebay myself...
> 
> Do they give you a receipt indicating how much they sold your item for (i.e. so you know that you got your fair proportion of the sale? I've heard about local consignors ripping people off and selling things for much higher than they tell the owner of the item they sold)..



They do give you a receipt when they send you the check but you can also check your realreal account to see what percentage you are getting of the sale.


----------



## authenticplease

Does anyone have a current code?  Please?!


----------



## ESQ.

i have found many fakes on their website so i would be careful


----------



## mommyof5

I have purchased a Gryphon silk dress with tags for less than half new price, Louboutin cork high heel platforms for under $300 (no box) used but very good condition, a Chanel beige pouchette for half the new price (came with box and all original tags, like new), brand new with tag/box Philip Lim sunglasses $50, Tracy Reese shoes for $50, Missoni poncho like new and pucci scarf all for under $100 ea.  Prices are great, everything as described.  Customer service very helpful and patient.  They did "lose"/cancel a dress I ordered (and loved   )as they were switching to a new inventory system and it had not carried over as already 'sold'.  But they gave me a nice credit for my disappointment.


----------



## mommyof5

You can join using this link 

www.TheRealReal.com

And you can get $25 off until Dec 14 or 15th (I don't recall) using code REFER26


----------



## ShoeFanatic

*I bought an awesome Versece dress on that site a few months ago!
Love the site, prices are low..sellers dont make much.*


----------



## forgetmenot301

I recently purchased a fake Balenciaga handbag from therealreal.com. I had it authenticated here and it came back as fake...So far they have handled it quickly and emailed me a free return shipping label. They are also reimbursing me for shipping as well as the bag. I sent the bag back on the 12th so we will see how quickly they give me my money back. I will keep you guys updated if it ends up being a difficult process...Sadly, I will not be purchasing from the real real again.


----------



## DanielleKristin

forgetmenot301 said:


> I recently purchased a fake Balenciaga handbag from therealreal.com. I had it authenticated here and it came back as fake...So far they have handled it quickly and emailed me a free return shipping label. They are also reimbursing me for shipping as well as the bag. I sent the bag back on the 12th so we will see how quickly they give me my money back. I will keep you guys updated if it ends up being a difficult process...Sadly, I will not be purchasing from the real real again.



Please do keep us updated as to the difficulty of the return! I recently bought another bal on there (usually buy from bal boutiques or after authenticating on TPF from online auctions), but realreal doesn't post the photos necessary to authenticate. Now I'm living in London so will have to have someone ship the bag abroad, and THEN I'll get it authenticated on here-so if it's fake it will already be quite a process. Would love to hear its at least quick if domestic!

I've heard of a lot of fakes on realreal-many people seem to fail to understand the "if it's too good to be true, it probably isn't"...the bag I got wasn't that discounted, so fingers crossed (but anticipating the worst).

Hope your refund goes smoothly!


----------



## mranda

forgetmenot301 said:


> I recently purchased a fake Balenciaga handbag from therealreal.com. I had it authenticated here and it came back as fake...So far they have handled it quickly and emailed me a free return shipping label. They are also reimbursing me for shipping as well as the bag. I sent the bag back on the 12th so we will see how quickly they give me my money back. I will keep you guys updated if it ends up being a difficult process...Sadly, I will not be purchasing from the real real again.



How disappointing!!! Good thing you had it authenticated and didn't take their word for it.


----------



## Pao9

DanielleKristin said:


> Please do keep us updated as to the difficulty of the return! I recently bought another bal on there (usually buy from bal boutiques or after authenticating on TPF from online auctions), but realreal doesn't post the photos necessary to authenticate. Now I'm living in London so will have to have someone ship the bag abroad, and THEN I'll get it authenticated on here-so if it's fake it will already be quite a process. Would love to hear its at least quick if domestic!
> 
> I've heard of a lot of fakes on realreal-many people seem to fail to understand the "if it's too good to be true, it probably isn't"...the bag I got wasn't that discounted, so fingers crossed (but anticipating the worst).
> 
> Hope your refund goes smoothly!



I dont think they meant to sell a fake Balenciaga. They are a consignment store and selling a fake afffects their business. They do however have an issue with their authentication services. Do you have someone domestic that can maybe post pics on the authenticate thread before they send it to you?? Just a thought!


----------



## DanielleKristin

Pao9 said:


> I dont think they meant to sell a fake Balenciaga. They are a consignment store and selling a fake afffects their business. They do however have an issue with their authentication services. Do you have someone domestic that can maybe post pics on the authenticate thread before they send it to you?? Just a thought!



Oh I don't think they intend to sell fakes-but if you read their terms, they don't actually attempt to authenticate anything (despite the authenticity guarantee), so I think it's a very buyer beware site...most brick and mortar consignment shops seem to have an expert able to at least attempt to authenticate items..

Sigh I wish-had shipped to my parents, so sadly I suspect their authentication photography skills will be limited!


----------



## forgetmenot301

Hi Ladies! I wanted to give you guys an update on my previous post about buying a fake balenciaga. I just received my money and overall it was a pretty easy process. They took the bag back with no questions asked. I will most likely not be making any future purchases from TheRealReal again. However, they handled the return process wonderfully and efficiently. I hope they get a better authentication process because selling fake items is simply NOT acceptable.


----------



## MizzEve

I've purchased several items (1 dress, 1 coat, 1 jacket, 2 handbags) from them over the last week.  Hopefully I'll receive the items early next week.  

I did have an odd experience regarding shipping cost.  The first time that I ordered, I could not get my log in to work.  I was really upset because the coat that I was purchasing had been in someone else's cart and I had to stalk it for 14 minutes in order to get it into my cart.  So when I couldn't complete the purchase, I was pretty frustrated.  I called the customer service and they placed the order over the phone.  I purchased a coat and a handbag.  But because the two items were in different warehouses, I was charged separate shipping!  If I would have purchased the items through their checkout, I would have paid only one shipping charge.  Normally I would have brought this to their attention, but the reason that I couldn't log on was due to me not typing in the correct password.  The customer service person was very nice and patient with me.


----------



## Wifeofchop

I've only consigned with them and so far I'm 50/50 about the experience. 

Pros: 
- My items were inventoried quickly and put up for sale either immediately or within a week of them receiving it
- A RealReal employee comes to my house to pick up the goods I want to consign. (No hassle on my part!)
- I love my rep, she's awesome!!
- about half of my items sold very quickly
- the consignment period is a generous 6 months

Cons: 
- They only pay the 15th of each month for your previous month's sale, so if you sell something on Jan 1st, you won't get paid for it until 2/15.
- they asked me to register an account so I could view my sale items. Well I registered with my junk email address cause I didn't want to get their advertisements every other day in my normal email.  Well somehow they got my normal email address (through my rep?) and so half my items are registered under one email address and the other half under my non spam address. It's a pain to check two accounts!  Plus I'm getting their ad emails to my normal email just like I DIDN'T want. When my rep asked them to merge the two accounts, they said they didn't have that capability. 
- I'm was supposed to receive $200 in site credits for consigning. I have received nothing so far even though I have asked repeatedly for the credits. 
- if someone returns one of your items, they don't let you keep the commission from the original sale. Yoogis Closet does not put the burden of an indecisive buyer on their consigners. I wish RealReal had the same insight. 
- Even if you can view items for sale in your account page, you have to hunt to see them on the website. 
- they don't tell you what they are selling your item for before they list it.  You have no input on pricing. ( I think the exceptions are Hermes and really expensive jewelry).

Would I recommend?  If you're a laid back type of person and ave patience, then yes.  They do all of the hard work.  If you are a type A, avoid them!


----------



## bostonchic

I've had mixed experiences with them.  My first purchase was a small Gucci bag they said was in "Good" condition.  I, however, thought "good" was a little generous.  I'd say it was "fair."  The bag had a few more scuffs than I could see in the pics and the leather was quite faded on the outside, something they failed to mention.  I also purchased a Chanel blouse they said was in "excellent" condition, but when it arrived it had a noticeable snag on it and the fabric was stained.  They were very good about taking the blouse back, but I did have to follow up with them when they received the merchandise but didn't issue a refund.  Other purchases have been great.  I bought a pair of Jimmy Choo sandals and an Hermes tie for my husband, and both were flawless.  

So overall, I think they have some great merchandise at great prices, but I feel they need to be a better judge of the condition of their items.  I also wish they would estimate the age of their items, especially for designers like Chanel where it's printed on the tag.  From now on when I shop there I only buy items that are listed as in excellent condition. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## TJNEscada

Some more good feedback to offer on the RealReal - So far have purchased some more things - all as good as the picture or better!  
Prada small napa stripes bag - looked good, excellent in person.  I have this bag in another color and their bag has all the authentic hallmarks
Gucci Belt - like new and like new in person
Jimmy Choo Flats - new in the box - in person I suspect they were worn 2 or 3 times on carpet - I was still super pleased with them
Blahniks sandals - new in box, in person they are totally brand new even have the Bergdorf's tag on them
Missoni poncho - excellent, actually it is like new in person
Burberry poncho - excellent, actually it is like new in person
I should note, I am SUPER picky.  I buy vintage stuff from the 40s and 50s which I expect to look used.  But I rarely buy 2nd hand for modern items.  The RealReal has made me a convert for 2nd hand goodies!  I should note I live in SF and get most things literally the next day. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Wifeofchop

I guess I'm in the minority here. I've decided I'm not impressed with thm at all. They FINALLY gave me my site credits yesterday, then this morning when I log in to buy something, all of my history is gone. All of my consignments, payment due, and site credits. :censor:


----------



## Pao9

Wifeofchop said:
			
		

> I guess I'm in the minority here. I've decided I'm not impressed with thm at all. They FINALLY gave me my site credits yesterday, then this morning when I log in to buy something, all of my history is gone. All of my consignments, payment due, and site credits. :censor:



I think their site was updated today! Check back later to see, maybe it's a systems issue. I couldn't even see the handbags!


----------



## TJNEscada

Pao9 said:


> I think their site was updated today! Check back later to see, maybe it's a systems issue. I couldn't even see the handbags!



I have had a few issues with their technology also; and one item they lost but I got it a week later.


----------



## MizzEve

I've had pretty good luck.  The shipping can be a bit slow IMO.

I got a great deal on a Burberry Prorsum bag that was in mint mint condition, as well as a Tory Burch leather jacket.  Also picked up a DVF bag, YSL bag, MBMJ tote, and a few clothing items.  Everything has been represented accurately, except for a Michael Williamson dress, which they had listed as a US 14, but was actually a UK 14.  They let me return it with no problem even though it was a sale no-return item.


----------



## MizzEve

MizzEve said:


> except for a Michael Williamson dress



Ooops that should be Matthew Williamson


----------



## Pollypineapple

Does anyone else only fall in love with items already sold? The key is checking back often as the super bargains get snapped up pretty quickly I think.


----------



## mranda

Pollypineapple said:


> Does anyone else only fall in love with items already sold? The key is checking back often as the super bargains get snapped up pretty quickly I think.



Are you a First Look member? You're right, the really good things go as soon as the sale stars for First Look members...so by the time it gets to the regular sale, the best stuff is always gone.


----------



## MizzEve

mranda said:


> Are you a First Look member? You're right, the really good things go as soon as the sale stars for First Look members...so by the time it gets to the regular sale, the best stuff is always gone.


So true.  I'm a first look member.  I'm usually on as soon as the sales open so that I can preview the next day's sale.  Almost always someone already has the items that I want on "hold."  Then it's just a matter of waiting for it to drop from their cart so that I can snatch it up.  On the other hand, I've seen some nice items not sell.  For example, there's a lovely pink Valentino handbag that's been up for several days now.  I would buy it, but I really have no use for a pink handbag.  But again, the shipping is like molasses.


----------



## TJNEscada

MizzEve said:


> So true.  I'm a first look member.  I'm usually on as soon as the sales open so that I can preview the next day's sale.  Almost always someone already has the items that I want on "hold."  Then it's just a matter of waiting for it to drop from their cart so that I can snatch it up.  On the other hand, I've seen some nice items not sell.  For example, there's a lovely pink Valentino handbag that's been up for several days now.  I would buy it, but I really have no use for a pink handbag.  But again, the shipping is like molasses.



Totally agree.  I am first look member and jump on at 7am PT sharp - is there a before the first look club or what?! I mean who the heck are these people that already have the best stuff on hold in less than one minute!!   I have gotten lucky a few times with things dropping out of their cart, but missed out on many great things too... I try to tell myself I really don't need to spend the money anyway


----------



## hanana

I was very tempted to buy a Marc Jacobs dress from this site but hesitated as I was unfamiliar with the company.  After reading the many positive experiences here, I will probably take the plunge next time I see something I like!


----------



## DanielleKristin

I'm finally updating my post as I was waiting for a balenciaga wallet i ordered after receiving fakes in the past from real real...on the plus side, it is authentic, but on the negative, it was misadvertised, as it is in fact covered hardware that had worn off (so looks like a combo of covered, regular, and giant hardware), making it a far worse deal than better quality genuine bal wallets I've bought on eBay and consignment shops...also they left the prior owners health insurance card inside, and as I'm in London and they don't ship internationally, having family send it over to me took such a long time they only offered me credit with the return, and didn't apologize for the very poor examination of the wallet (and misadvertised as it stated excellent condition, did not say "covered hardware that has been so damaged it has worn off entirely), and only upon suggesting I'll update my yelp review to reflect this experience did they finally consider giving me an actual refund.
Frankly, if I sold a wallet with realreal, I'd be concerned they left my health insurance card in there...but at least it's authentic and not another fake!


----------



## Pao9

I only bought a pair of pants there! The one thing i don't like is that they don't take the best pictures to be able to authenticate Nd there is no time, so it's tough to spend a lot of money! Sometimes I will see a deal and zoom in and see the conditions and they are not that great! They also don't provide much information on the products, like no date stamps on Hermes and such!


----------



## Wifeofchop

TJNEscada said:


> Totally agree.  I am first look member and jump on at 7am PT sharp - is there a before the first look club or what?! I mean who the heck are these people that already have the best stuff on hold in less than one minute!!   I have gotten lucky a few times with things dropping out of their cart, but missed out on many great things too... I try to tell myself I really don't need to spend the money anyway



I have seen some of my stuff that sold weeks ago listed as "sold" in current sales. I think they definitely list stuff as "sold" that was never available in the first place.


----------



## Wifeofchop

My last consignment check from them was $256 short and after complaining, they still haven't gotten back to me in four days!


----------



## DanielleKristin

more issues with realreal...despite paying to be a first look member, for a while now it told me my password was wrong..which i figured was a glitch (so i couldn't log on to buy things, various days), then finally I clicked forgot password - and it claims i am not even a member/my email doesnt exist!  

They haven't gotten back to me about what is going on (obviously they charge me for my membership, and i continue to get the daily emails)...and additionally worrisome given I need to send back my not as advertised Bal wallet once I'm back in the states!


----------



## intrigue

mranda said:


> Does anyone know where to find their coupon codes online? I've done a search, but can't seem to find any valid codes!



Their coupon codes are usually advertised along their front page near the top (when they are active)  They've seem to run one a month usually for 20% off. Yesterday they had an amazing 40% off all items---it was a one day promo!


----------



## intrigue

TJNEscada said:


> I have had a few issues with their technology also; and one item they lost but I got it a week later.



Overall, my experience with them has been pleasant. They've had to cancel a couple of my purchases which irritates me however they credit in those instances. BUT one time, an item was cancelled and i swear the same item was listed in a sale about a week later for $250 MORE! I wouldn't have thought twice about it except it noted and showed a picture of the same "marking" in the lining near the interior pocket of a bag. Another time they sent me the wrong bag but they were really good about accepting a return and paying return shipping (though they never located the ACTUAL bag I purchased)....


----------



## Love Of My Life

mranda said:


> are you a first look member? You're right, the really good things go as soon as the sale stars for first look members...so by the time it gets to the regular sale, the best stuff is always gone.



ita...


----------



## sfb481

I've purchased a Hermes Birkin 35 last month. Its in excellent condition complete with the box etc. The bag looks so much better in a real life! Great communication, very helpful, and can pick up in ware house. It's amazing how big their ware house! I love the Real Real!


----------



## intrigue

forgetmenot301 said:


> I recently purchased a fake Balenciaga handbag from therealreal.com. I had it authenticated here and it came back as fake...So far they have handled it quickly and emailed me a free return shipping label. They are also reimbursing me for shipping as well as the bag. I sent the bag back on the 12th so we will see how quickly they give me my money back. I will keep you guys updated if it ends up being a difficult process...Sadly, I will not be purchasing from the real real again.




Until last week my experience in purchasing on RR was pleasant.  Was wondering if they gave you a difficult time regarding the fake item you purchased. I just received a fake Prada and to confirm my suspicion, I posted it on the authenticate thread and it was no doubt, fake! I contacted RR and this is the reply I got back from them:

Thank you for your email and we apologize you are concerned about the authenticity of your wallet. Could you describe what concerns you have about the wallet not being authentic and I will forward this information to our Director of Authentication.

We have a team of experts including our Director of Authenticity who examine our items to verify their authenticity. We have a very thorough process in place to inspect and authenticate all items prior to accepting them for sale.

I'm not sure that I trust they Actually have an authentication specialist based in the posts on this particular thread and after doing some googling.....and I couldn't help but feel wary about providing them with details as to why its not authentic, shouldn't they have known before selling it??? Guess I will keep you posted. I was just curious if any others had a bad experience with a non authentic item on RR and how their customer service handled it.


----------



## pr1nc355

I've had great experiences with them.  I consign with them and buy mostly accessories from them, but I've also bought a few items of clothing and a LV bag, too.  I'm sure the bag was authentic.  It was described as "very good", but it looks new, except for a couple of tiny marks on the bottom, which I couldn't see without a magnifying glass.  Everyone who's seen it was thoroughly impressed with it.  Whenever I call customer service, they're very friendly, and the girls who do the pick-ups in my area are super-nice.

I'd been totally turned off to the idea of buying used until they came along.  I can understand why they have some bad reviews, but I don't expect much.  For me, it's "buyer beware", and at least they offer returns some of the time.  I don't expect to get anywhere close to what I paid for items, particularly if they're used.  That's why I never consign any pieces that I'm not ready to totally let go of.  I also don't expect to get paid anything if they don't sell (like when a customer returns).  

They're a new company that grew very quickly in a short amount of time, so glitches are expected.  Overall, I can't say my experiences are 100% smooth, but I'm happy for the most part.


----------



## authenticplease

I have had really good experiences with them.  My most recent purchase was a YSL bag....completely authentic and exactly as described.


----------



## intrigue

intrigue said:


> Until last week my experience in purchasing on RR was pleasant.  Was wondering if they gave you a difficult time regarding the fake item you purchased. I just received a fake Prada and to confirm my suspicion, I posted it on the authenticate thread and it was no doubt, fake! I contacted RR and this is the reply I got back from them:
> 
> Thank you for your email and we apologize you are concerned about the authenticity of your wallet. Could you describe what concerns you have about the wallet not being authentic and I will forward this information to our Director of Authentication.
> 
> We have a team of experts including our Director of Authenticity who examine our items to verify their authenticity. We have a very thorough process in place to inspect and authenticate all items prior to accepting them for sale.
> 
> I'm not sure that I trust they Actually have an authentication specialist based in the posts on this particular thread and after doing some googling.....and I couldn't help but feel wary about providing them with details as to why its not authentic, shouldn't they have known before selling it??? Guess I will keep you posted. I was just curious if any others had a bad experience with a non authentic item on RR and how their customer service handled it.



Real Real accepted the return for the non-authentic wallet. It was off because prior to agreeing to the return, they asked me why I thought it was fake and did not try to argue the point by offering why their "authentication specialist" thought it authentic


----------



## intrigue

I had an issue with an item I purchased; it was not authentic. the most obvious sign was the zipper pull of the interior zip pocket & the lining. I just noticed they have RELISTED the same wallet after confirming my refund is in process and the pictures do NOT show the lining or zipper pull.

http://www.therealreal.com/Product.aspx?l=00011178058900000000&p=PRA06495


----------



## Boca

missbrasilnyc said:


> Hi everyone! Please let me know if I've posted this in the wrong thread.
> 
> I wanted to know if anyone has ever purchased anything from the website TheRealReal.com - it appears that some of the items have "condition" in the description so I'm assuming they're previously owned. Has anyone bought any of these items? Were they exactly as described? Did they come with the box?
> 
> I just want some more information about this site as I'm interested in buying some stuff.
> 
> Thoughts?


I purchased a Gucci evening bag that was in like new condition and exactly as described. If the item is sold with a dustbag or cards it will state that it is. Also, I had to speak with customer service twice in the past and they were most helpful. I would certainly purchase from them again.


----------



## intrigue

I just received Prada flats I ordered and they were different sizes! One was an 8.5 and other 7, not even close. I give up on the site!


----------



## intrigue

hi all,
I was curious if anybody has made further purchases and experienced issues with theRealReal. I purchased a Balenciaga wallet which I was immediately suspect of and posted to the authenticate this forum here and am now in the process of waiting to receive an official letter from an authentication service as the RealReal has stated they WILL NOT refund me because they have "highly specialized" authenticators on staff. This is not my first, but certainly my LAST purchase! They even had the audacity to suggest I consign the wallet BACK to them so they could resell it. I will not take part in the sale of counterfeit items. i'm not sure if that suggestion made me more mad than the fact that they continue to claim the item is authentic!


their email to me:
The wallet has been confirmed that it is authentic. We have a very thorough process in place to inspect and authenticate all items prior to accepting them for sale. The zippers, hardware, stitching, leather is looked at for each accessory sold on our website. We guarantee all the items we offer are 100% authentic and we want you to feel assured any item you purchase from the RealReal is 100% the "real" thing! 
Our Director comes from an amazing background of authentication and has over 10 years of experience in handbags and accessories. He personally looked at this wallet and reconfirmed its authenticity. 
Since it has been confirmed authentic, unfortunately, we are unable to grant your request for a return as the item you purchased is final sale. 
All sales on handbags, belts, luggage, jewelry, small leather goods, key chains, briefcases, and all other accessories are final sale and no returns will be accepted. In addition, there are no returns on end of month sales.


----------



## marsl

intrigue said:


> hi all,
> I was curious if anybody has made further purchases and experienced issues with theRealReal. I purchased a Balenciaga wallet which I was immediately suspect of and posted to the authenticate this forum here and am now in the process of waiting to receive an official letter from an authentication service as the RealReal has stated they WILL NOT refund me because they have "highly specialized" authenticators on staff. This is not my first, but certainly my LAST purchase! They even had the audacity to suggest I consign the wallet BACK to them so they could resell it. I will not take part in the sale of counterfeit items. i'm not sure if that suggestion made me more mad than the fact that they continue to claim the item is authentic!



I'm intrigued... so what's happened with your wallet - was it real?


----------



## intrigue

marsl said:


> I'm intrigued... so what's happened with your wallet - was it real?



It was not authentic. I finally received the letter from authenticate4u.com. They were fantastic! So friendly and clearly outlined the top 8 reasons it was not authentic with pictures. There were actually plenty more things wrong with this item. When I sent it to the real real they wb "sorry you're not satisfied with your purchase" and included a return label. They never once acknowledged its fake and as the return just processed, I've been keeping an eye out to see if they repost it.


----------



## Victoriashermes

Has anyone sent bags to sell? Like on consignment ? I'm looking to sell my Lv bags


----------



## JuliJenn

I bought an Hermes Clic Clac bracelet from them in May.  It was a bit snug on me, so I decided to sell it on eBay.  I never thought to doubt its authenticity, but I always have an authentication done just in case.  The bracelet came back to me as fake!  I am so upset!  It was authenticated by Authenticate4U.com and they have it looked at by two different experts before giving a verdict, so I think I was actually sold a fake Hermes by the Real Real!  I have contacted them to find out if they will actually "guarantee authenticity" as their website says they do.  The bracelet had a chip in the enamel, and it was visible on their listing, so they can't dispute that its a different bracelet.  I now have doubts about everything else I have bought from them, and I have bought a LOT too.  So upset right now.  Of course it had to happen on the 4th when no one is working!  I sent them an email with all the evidence and I'll call them again in the morning.  Honestly, I LOVE the Real Real, but now I'm worried about shopping there anymore.  I hope they will take this bracelet back.  If they really do guarantee the authenticity, I will keep shopping there, but I will also make sure I authenticate everything I buy from them going forward.


----------



## JuliJenn

intrigue said:


> It was not authentic. I finally received the letter from authenticate4u.com. They were fantastic! So friendly and clearly outlined the top 8 reasons it was not authentic with pictures. There were actually plenty more things wrong with this item. When I sent it to the real real they wb "sorry you're not satisfied with your purchase" and included a return label. They never once acknowledged its fake and as the return just processed, I've been keeping an eye out to see if they repost it.



Hi, I just bought a fake Hermes Clic Clac from them.  I actually just posted about it when I saw that you had something similar happen to you.  They don't take returns on jewelry. I had mine authenticated from authenticate4u.com too.  I'm really worried about what the Real Real will say to me and whether they will take it back.  They say they guarantee authenticity, but it seems you had trouble with them?  They did take your item back thought when you sent them the letter from authenticate4u?  Do you have any advice on how I should go about this?  Thank you for any help you could offer!  It sucks.  I thought I could trust them and now I'm out over $300 for a fake bangle.  I'm just happy I found out before I unknowingly passed it on to someone else!


----------



## intrigue

JuliJenn said:


> Hi, I just bought a fake Hermes Clic Clac from them.  I actually just posted about it when I saw that you had something similar happen to you.  They don't take returns on jewelry. I had mine authenticated from authenticate4u.com too.  I'm really worried about what the Real Real will say to me and whether they will take it back.  They say they guarantee authenticity, but it seems you had trouble with them?  They did take your item back thought when you sent them the letter from authenticate4u?  Do you have any advice on how I should go about this?  Thank you for any help you could offer!  It sucks.  I thought I could trust them and now I'm out over $300 for a fake bangle.  I'm just happy I found out before I unknowingly passed it on to someone else!



JuliJenn, that's horrible and dealing with them has been awful! I had a couple bad purchases through them, and kept trying again because the deals seem too good to be true in some cases.  I have since stopped buying from them (after my last situation with the fake wallet). They initially refused to give me a refund which is why I had the item authenticated. I sent them the letter authenticate4u provided along with pictures of the item. Though they insist their items are authentic and they have "highly specialized authenticators" they never let me speak with one directly. 

They eventually accepted the return. They will NOT acknowledge its fake and instead tell you they want you to be happy and confident in your purchase and that as such, they will accept the return since you are unhappy. They will never say that they're sorry you received a fake item. Most of my correspondence was via email so that I had a paper trail.....they were never very helpful over the phone and I found that providing documentation and pictures was most effective. Legally, they are required to either provide an adequate substitute that is authentic and/or provide a refund (that was not the exact verbiage provided to me by an IP attorney but something along those lines.....)

Good luck!!!! Please let us know what happens!


----------



## Lifeisgreat

I've only consigned with them. On the one hand, it's great to have a place to consign high end goods. That doesn't exist in my city and I don't want to deal with ebay. They pay consignors once a month, and it's deposited directly into my bank account. They reimburse you for the shipping cost to send your items to them. 

The only complaints I have, and complaints is a bit of a strong word, are that you never know when your profit is going to be eroded by a sale or special code. You get 60% of the sales price, however, if they happen to offer a discount around the time your items get listed, that discount is taken off the sale price first and then your 60% is calculated. This has happened to me a bunch of times and basically I've made far less than I thought I was going to make. The other issue is their online summary of your account is hard to read/understand and not updated very frequently.  Customer service has always been great when I had a question though.


----------



## JuliJenn

intrigue said:


> JuliJenn, that's horrible and dealing with them has been awful! I had a couple bad purchases through them, and kept trying again because the deals seem too good to be true in some cases.  I have since stopped buying from them (after my last situation with the fake wallet). They initially refused to give me a refund which is why I had the item authenticated. I sent them the letter authenticate4u provided along with pictures of the item. Though they insist their items are authentic and they have "highly specialized authenticators" they never let me speak with one directly.
> 
> They eventually accepted the return. They will NOT acknowledge its fake and instead tell you they want you to be happy and confident in your purchase and that as such, they will accept the return since you are unhappy. They will never say that they're sorry you received a fake item. Most of my correspondence was via email so that I had a paper trail.....they were never very helpful over the phone and I found that providing documentation and pictures was most effective. Legally, they are required to either provide an adequate substitute that is authentic and/or provide a refund (that was not the exact verbiage provided to me by an IP attorney but something along those lines.....)
> 
> Good luck!!!! Please let us know what happens!



Thank you so much for your message, Intrigue.  That is awful!  I am so sorry to hear you had such a bad time getting your refund back.  Hopefully they have learned not to treat their customers that way, or maybe I just got lucky with the person I spoke with, but she was really nice and agreed to give me a full refund.  She looked up the item and from what she told me a "substitute" authenticator conducted the authentication on my bracelet, and it slipped by him.  The authenticator they have on staff usually was not available, so that's why someone else did it and he missed it.  Unfortunately, the consignor already got paid since the purchase was back in May, but they asked me to ship the bracelet back and they gave me a prepaid label and said I would get a full refund as soon as they get it back. I would like to think they are getting better at believing their customers, but I think its not cool that you were treated that way.  I am happy that you finally got your refund, but I wish you didn't have to fight for it like that.  I don't blame you for not buying from them again.  I think I will stick to clothes only from now on.  No more jewelry for me, or handbags or wallets, for that matter.  Too many fakes out there everywhere and too risky.  I've learned my lesson too.  Thank you again for all of your advice and help. I really appreciate it!  I hope you have a wonderful summer and a lovely weekend too!


----------



## LabelLover81

Lifeisgreat said:


> I've only consigned with them. On the one hand, it's great to have a place to consign high end goods. That doesn't exist in my city and I don't want to deal with ebay. They pay consignors once a month, and it's deposited directly into my bank account. They reimburse you for the shipping cost to send your items to them.
> 
> The only complaints I have, and complaints is a bit of a strong word, are that you never know when your profit is going to be eroded by a sale or special code. You get 60% of the sales price, however, if they happen to offer a discount around the time your items get listed, that discount is taken off the sale price first and then your 60% is calculated. This has happened to me a bunch of times and basically I've made far less than I thought I was going to make. The other issue is their online summary of your account is hard to read/understand and not updated very frequently.  Customer service has always been great when I had a question though.


I agree, the sire for sellers isn't great. And since they've updated the site it's even gotten worse. I actually hate it.


----------



## TJNEscada

I have to admit, although I am still a first look member I am now gun shy about this site after hearing about the plethora of fakes.  I feel like I lucked out last year with 4 great (and authentic) purses and some other goodies and shouldn't push my luck.  These days the only things I look at/buy from them are clothes and Choos/Blahniks for shoes.   The tales here of customer service (or lack of) re: authenticity have really put me off.  Sad but true!


----------



## intrigue

JuliJenn said:


> Thank you so much for your message, Intrigue.  That is awful!  I am so sorry to hear you had such a bad time getting your refund back.  Hopefully they have learned not to treat their customers that way, or maybe I just got lucky with the person I spoke with, but she was really nice and agreed to give me a full refund.  She looked up the item and from what she told me a "substitute" authenticator conducted the authentication on my bracelet, and it slipped by him.  The authenticator they have on staff usually was not available, so that's why someone else did it and he missed it.  Unfortunately, the consignor already got paid since the purchase was back in May, but they asked me to ship the bracelet back and they gave me a prepaid label and said I would get a full refund as soon as they get it back. I would like to think they are getting better at believing their customers, but I think its not cool that you were treated that way.  I am happy that you finally got your refund, but I wish you didn't have to fight for it like that.  I don't blame you for not buying from them again.  I think I will stick to clothes only from now on.  No more jewelry for me, or handbags or wallets, for that matter.  Too many fakes out there everywhere and too risky.  I've learned my lesson too.  Thank you again for all of your advice and help. I really appreciate it!  I hope you have a wonderful summer and a lovely weekend too!



I am so glad that it worked out for you!


----------



## Lifeisgreat

LabelLover81 said:


> I agree, the sire for sellers isn't great. And since they've updated the site it's even gotten worse. I actually hate it.


 
The new site is much better for buyers than sellers, I think. They didn't have a search function before, now they do.  That's going to make it easier for people to locate what they want, without having to rely on esoteric titles for the sales. For sellers I agree with you. It's awful trying to figure out what's going on with my sales.  I only have a few things left and hopefully they'll sell soon.


----------



## LabelLover81

Lifeisgreat said:


> The new site is much better for buyers than sellers, I think. They didn't have a search function before, now they do.  That's going to make it easier for people to locate what they want, without having to rely on esoteric titles for the sales. For sellers I agree with you. It's awful trying to figure out what's going on with my sales.  I only have a few things left and hopefully they'll sell soon.


I don't know why, but the fact that the seller site still isn't up to date really annoys me!  I think because they didnt even let the sellers know they were doing it ahead of time. Common courtesy, you know?


----------



## goldienite

Hi is anyone know if the website modnique.com selling authentic and if it does, is it brand new or used? Thank you so much.


----------



## goldienite

http://m.modnique.com/product/Women...f/01431947/color/MULTICOLOR/size/seeac/gseeac

Is that authentic? Thanks


----------



## JuliJenn

intrigue said:


> I am so glad that it worked out for you!



Thank you, but I might have spoken too soon.  I never got that return shipping label Maria promised.  I did have the RA# though, so I sent it back at my own expense and it was signed for today. I have tried calling four or five times now and i keep getting the message that all the customer service agents are busy, and please leave a message.  I have emailed them several times and have gotten no response.  I have not received a single call back either.  I think they may be seeing my number and avoiding my calls.  If I don't hear back from someone by tomorrow I will go to the BBB and the Attorney General.  Its ridiculous!  They sell fake replicas and then avoid dealing with it.  I have spent so much money at TRR over the years and I have told so many of my friends who now shop there too.  You'd think they would care about their customer base, but they clearly don't.  I haven't gotten one of those surveys from them that I always get when I email either.  I guess they don't want to hear the the not so pleasant replies.  The Real Real my  :censor:


----------



## DanielleKristin

JuliJenn said:


> Thank you, but I might have spoken too soon.  I never got that return shipping label Maria promised.  I did have the RA# though, so I sent it back at my own expense and it was signed for today. I have tried calling four or five times now and i keep getting the message that all the customer service agents are busy, and please leave a message.  I have emailed them several times and have gotten no response.  I have not received a single call back either.  I think they may be seeing my number and avoiding my calls.  If I don't hear back from someone by tomorrow I will go to the BBB and the Attorney General.  Its ridiculous!  They sell fake replicas and then avoid dealing with it.  I have spent so much money at TRR over the years and I have told so many of my friends who now shop there too.  You'd think they would care about their customer base, but they clearly don't.  I haven't gotten one of those surveys from them that I always get when I email either.  I guess they don't want to hear the the not so pleasant replies.  The Real Real my  :censor:


I wouldnt bother with BBB...it's just a waste of your time, as no one ever cares about their reports (as an attorney, and from reporting businesses to BBB prior to law school).  The best way to get TRR's attention is negative publicity (i.e. yelp reviews, and any other public forum).  That's been my best resolution with my realreal issues (however, even that doesn't resolve them all, sadly).
They've also recently updated their site, which searches sizing in completely arbitrary manners (i.e. a XXS is also considered a 4??) - and to this day I don't receive my first look emails, despite having brought that to their attention numerous times, and being told "all is fixed, you will receive them now!"  

Seems their customer service has gone progressively downhill..


----------



## TJNEscada

JuliJenn said:


> Thank you, but I might have spoken too soon.  I never got that return shipping label Maria promised.  I did have the RA# though, so I sent it back at my own expense and it was signed for today. I have tried calling four or five times now and i keep getting the message that all the customer service agents are busy, and please leave a message.  I have emailed them several times and have gotten no response.  I have not received a single call back either.  I think they may be seeing my number and avoiding my calls.  If I don't hear back from someone by tomorrow I will go to the BBB and the Attorney General.  Its ridiculous!  They sell fake replicas and then avoid dealing with it.  I have spent so much money at TRR over the years and I have told so many of my friends who now shop there too.  You'd think they would care about their customer base, but they clearly don't.  I haven't gotten one of those surveys from them that I always get when I email either.  I guess they don't want to hear the the not so pleasant replies.  The Real Real my  :censor:


I would try filing a claim with the BBB - you have nothing to lose; it is a very slow process (I did this with a shady magazine vendor last year - it took 5 months but I got my money back) but it does work if you are patient!  Good luck!


----------



## intrigue

JuliJenn said:


> Thank you, but I might have spoken too soon.  I never got that return shipping label Maria promised.  I did have the RA# though, so I sent it back at my own expense and it was signed for today. I have tried calling four or five times now and i keep getting the message that all the customer service agents are busy, and please leave a message.  I have emailed them several times and have gotten no response.  I have not received a single call back either.  I think they may be seeing my number and avoiding my calls.  If I don't hear back from someone by tomorrow I will go to the BBB and the Attorney General.  Its ridiculous!  They sell fake replicas and then avoid dealing with it.  I have spent so much money at TRR over the years and I have told so many of my friends who now shop there too.  You'd think they would care about their customer base, but they clearly don't.  I haven't gotten one of those surveys from them that I always get when I email either.  I guess they don't want to hear the the not so pleasant replies.  The Real Real my  :censor:



wow, this has turned into such a debacle! I had made some large purchases (prior to my incident with the fake balenciaga wallet I purchased) and to be safe, I paid authenticate4u.com to authenticate the items. luckily, they came back authentic. I was planning to take it up with them if they came back as fake even though they indicate they don't accept returns on accessories and handbags, there was no way I was going to be out all that money on fake items and it was worth the fees I paid to authenticate4u.com! I'm glad you had the foresight to be able to track the item so I would definitely monitor my credit card statement to be sure they refund you! I have had issues in the past getting the return label from them and usually when I followed up they would send it.....now that I think about it I wonder if it's a ploy hoping you would just fail to follow up so they would not have to issue a refund! TERRIBLE! I have advised everybody I know who has shopped at TRR of my terrible experience as I hope nobody else has to go through such ordeals.


----------



## DanielleKristin

intrigue said:


> wow, this has turned into such a debacle! I had made some large purchases (prior to my incident with the fake balenciaga wallet I purchased) and to be safe, I paid authenticate4u.com to authenticate the items. luckily, they came back authentic. I was planning to take it up with them if they came back as fake even though they indicate they don't accept returns on accessories and handbags, there was no way I was going to be out all that money on fake items and it was worth the fees I paid to authenticate4u.com! I'm glad you had the foresight to be able to track the item so I would definitely monitor my credit card statement to be sure they refund you! I have had issues in the past getting the return label from them and usually when I followed up they would send it.....now that I think about it I wonder if it's a ploy hoping you would just fail to follow up so they would not have to issue a refund! TERRIBLE! I have advised everybody I know who has shopped at TRR of my terrible experience as I hope nobody else has to go through such ordeals.


Luckily despite claiming no returns for bags and accessories, both myself and friends have returned accessories when we find them to be fakes-seems to be the only return they are willing to accept without much argument!


----------



## JuliJenn

DanielleKristin said:


> I wouldnt bother with BBB...it's just a waste of your time, as no one ever cares about their reports (as an attorney, and from reporting businesses to BBB prior to law school).  The best way to get TRR's attention is negative publicity (i.e. yelp reviews, and any other public forum).  That's been my best resolution with my realreal issues (however, even that doesn't resolve them all, sadly).
> They've also recently updated their site, which searches sizing in completely arbitrary manners (i.e. a XXS is also considered a 4??) - and to this day I don't receive my first look emails, despite having brought that to their attention numerous times, and being told "all is fixed, you will receive them now!"
> 
> Seems their customer service has gone progressively downhill..



Thank you for your message, Danielle. I really appreciate the tips!  I am hoping I get my money back without having to fight them for it, but its not looking good.  I was told that it takes five days to process returns, even though this isn't a normal return, it still takes them the same amount of time.  If I haven't received word by Friday that they are processing my refund, I will start screaming from the rooftops that the Real Real sells fakes and that bit about "guarantee" is just BS.  I know what you are saying about the new site.  It sucks.  They have sweaters listed as coats and the sizing and the measurements are always off.  I've had them cancel one of my purchases because the determined the Prada dress was too stained to sell to me, yet they charged me and it took days to get my money back. And it looked fine to me.  Yet then the next week, I received a stained Prada sweater from them, yet they still sent that to me so why didn't they catch that too?  It doesn't make sense.  After that and now the issue with this Hermes replica... I mean, I sell on eBay too, so I know mistakes can happen.  If they had handled this differently, I would not be upset.  Its not that it happened, its how they dealt with it and with me that I am upset about.  Thanks again for your post!  I'm sorry to hear you've had such a hard time with them too.


----------



## JuliJenn

TJNEscada said:


> I would try filing a claim with the BBB - you have nothing to lose; it is a very slow process (I did this with a shady magazine vendor last year - it took 5 months but I got my money back) but it does work if you are patient!  Good luck!



Thank you TJNEscada!  I hope it doesn't come to that, but I am giving it until Friday and then I will start seeking out what other avenues I have to get my money back.  They have had the bracelet back since Monday now, and I haven't heard anything yet.  I did get one of those "survey" emails though, and I am waiting on replying to it until Friday too.  Then I will tell them exactly what I think of their customer service, or lack thereof.  Thanks again for your help!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## JuliJenn

intrigue said:


> wow, this has turned into such a debacle! I had made some large purchases (prior to my incident with the fake balenciaga wallet I purchased) and to be safe, I paid authenticate4u.com to authenticate the items. luckily, they came back authentic. I was planning to take it up with them if they came back as fake even though they indicate they don't accept returns on accessories and handbags, there was no way I was going to be out all that money on fake items and it was worth the fees I paid to authenticate4u.com! I'm glad you had the foresight to be able to track the item so I would definitely monitor my credit card statement to be sure they refund you! I have had issues in the past getting the return label from them and usually when I followed up they would send it.....now that I think about it I wonder if it's a ploy hoping you would just fail to follow up so they would not have to issue a refund! TERRIBLE! I have advised everybody I know who has shopped at TRR of my terrible experience as I hope nobody else has to go through such ordeals.



I hear you. I was wondering the same thing. If they were just hoping I would give up. Not for this much money, I'm not!  I have totally spread the word to everyone I know about what a great site the Real Real is, but now they will all hear about this debacle too and I am sure it will change their mind about shopping there.  I will no longer be singing their praises, that is for sure!  I'm so sorry you had to go thru such hell with them.  You'd think a company like that would stand behind their items, with the "authenticity guaranteed" that they list.  I'm not so sure they know what the word guaranteed means.


----------



## JuliJenn

DanielleKristin said:


> Luckily despite claiming no returns for bags and accessories, both myself and friends have returned accessories when we find them to be fakes-seems to be the only return they are willing to accept without much argument!



Hi Danielle, So they refunded your money to you?  Did they do so quickly or did you have to wait as well?  I have just not had any luck with getting any solid resolution from them. I guess I just have to wait now, but its so frustrating.  They should have a much better system for refunding fakes.  It sounds like they have sold quite a few based on this thread.


----------



## DanielleKristin

JuliJenn said:


> Hi Danielle, So they refunded your money to you?  Did they do so quickly or did you have to wait as well?  I have just not had any luck with getting any solid resolution from them. I guess I just have to wait now, but its so frustrating.  They should have a much better system for refunding fakes.  It sounds like they have sold quite a few based on this thread.



Honestly, I'm HORRIBLE at checking my bank statements, and more or less trusted they would refund me when receiving the email that my money would be refunded in 5-10 days (I just looked at my bank statement and they seem to have, at least for the primary purchase I'm thinking of).  My boyfriends mom received various fakes, and I know she got her money back from them - but they do take quite a while.  My biggest issue with a return was when I was living abroad, and had a realreal balenciaga wallet I bought mailed over to me (which took quite a while, and additional VAT costs)...and the wallet rather than being in "excellent condition," as advertised, was instead actually in such poor condition, the cover of the hardware had worn off (so it looked like a combination of covered, regular, and giant hardware).  Since I was abroad, I told them I would return the wallet when back in the states, a few months later.  Later, after numerous additional purchases (which ultimately I couldn't return as I didn't receive them until my return to the states over 2 weeks subsequent to purchase, although I didn't want to return for authenticity issues), they had removed me from the site, when I was a first look member.  I couldn't log in at all, and when I contacted them (from abroad), they initially told me the issue was fixed, and I should be able to log in (not the case).  When I called again, they told me that they removed my membership as they offered me the refund for the balenciaga, but I hadn't sent it back yet.  1) They hadn't refunded my money, nor did I expect them to until receipt of the wallet 2) I told them it would be a certain month, as I was abroad, and 3) they did so without warning, after I had made many purchases since.  The ultimately restored my membership, but to this date, despite numerous emails, I do not receive my daily sales alerts (so by the time I remember, anything I wanted in my size is sold, particularly shoes, which I feel may be more difficult to fake).  They did ultimately refund my money (although had moved locations at the time, so the package had to be rerouted as well, which made the return process that much more difficult).

Long story short, in my experience they do refund your money, but you may have to stay on top of them.  If you receive the email that they plan to do so, you should be safe!  But I can almost guarantee if you post online that they sell fakes or don't refund your money, they should get in touch with you (honestly, sometimes I just threaten to do so, and they usually will act at that point, although I have had to threaten and then actually do so to get them to take action to rectify the situation as well). They've never seemed to care about my TPF posts, but my Yelp one they were VERY upset about (and called me many, many times, after rectifying the situation, asking me to update my review...and also clearly confused me with another customer pursuant to the emails they sent me as well, which isn't relevant, but obvious they aren't too adept at customer care). Such a shame too, as it's such a great concept (flash sale combined with consignment), and they have so much funding behind them it's literally insane (and certainly enough to hire an authentication team, to avoid such problems!).

Good luck!  Definitely let us know how it goes and if you ultimately get your money back!


----------



## intrigue

DanielleKristin said:


> Honestly, I'm HORRIBLE at checking my bank statements, and more or less trusted they would refund me when receiving the email that my money would be refunded in 5-10 days (I just looked at my bank statement and they seem to have, at least for the primary purchase I'm thinking of).  My boyfriends mom received various fakes, and I know she got her money back from them - but they do take quite a while.  My biggest issue with a return was when I was living abroad, and had a realreal balenciaga wallet I bought mailed over to me (which took quite a while, and additional VAT costs)...and the wallet rather than being in "excellent condition," as advertised, was instead actually in such poor condition, the cover of the hardware had worn off (so it looked like a combination of covered, regular, and giant hardware).  Since I was abroad, I told them I would return the wallet when back in the states, a few months later.  Later, after numerous additional purchases (which ultimately I couldn't return as I didn't receive them until my return to the states over 2 weeks subsequent to purchase, although I didn't want to return for authenticity issues), they had removed me from the site, when I was a first look member.  I couldn't log in at all, and when I contacted them (from abroad), they initially told me the issue was fixed, and I should be able to log in (not the case).  When I called again, they told me that they removed my membership as they offered me the refund for the balenciaga, but I hadn't sent it back yet.  1) They hadn't refunded my money, nor did I expect them to until receipt of the wallet 2) I told them it would be a certain month, as I was abroad, and 3) they did so without warning, after I had made many purchases since.  The ultimately restored my membership, but to this date, despite numerous emails, I do not receive my daily sales alerts (so by the time I remember, anything I wanted in my size is sold, particularly shoes, which I feel may be more difficult to fake).  They did ultimately refund my money (although had moved locations at the time, so the package had to be rerouted as well, which made the return process that much more difficult).
> 
> Long story short, in my experience they do refund your money, but you may have to stay on top of them.  If you receive the email that they plan to do so, you should be safe!  But I can almost guarantee if you post online that they sell fakes or don't refund your money, they should get in touch with you (honestly, sometimes I just threaten to do so, and they usually will act at that point, although I have had to threaten and then actually do so to get them to take action to rectify the situation as well). They've never seemed to care about my TPF posts, but my Yelp one they were VERY upset about (and called me many, many times, after rectifying the situation, asking me to update my review...and also clearly confused me with another customer pursuant to the emails they sent me as well, which isn't relevant, but obvious they aren't too adept at customer care). Such a shame too, as it's such a great concept (flash sale combined with consignment), and they have so much funding behind them it's literally insane (and certainly enough to hire an authentication team, to avoid such problems!).
> 
> Good luck!  Definitely let us know how it goes and if you ultimately get your money back!



That's so interesting they tried repeatedly to call you about a yelp review! I tried looking up BBB and various reviews for their site. There doesn't seem to be much out there. There will always be people who buy from them so I assume they're around for the duration. I just won't be one of them.


----------



## DanielleKristin

intrigue said:


> That's so interesting they tried repeatedly to call you about a yelp review! I tried looking up BBB and various reviews for their site. There doesn't seem to be much out there. There will always be people who buy from them so I assume they're around for the duration. I just won't be one of them.


Yea I can't imagine too many looking up BBb reports. I reported a Mercedes Benz franchise once and nothing has ever come of it. BBB always tries to get my boyfriends/his company to join but he doesn't see a point...I think they know many use yelp these days to research companies and other businesses, although I'd imagine Facebook and other social media blasts could be even more effective.
They'll certainly always have new customers, so sadly don't seem too concerned about losing current ones. I know quite a few people who simply don't buy from them anymore as it just isn't worth the risk or effort.


----------



## JuliJenn

DanielleKristin said:


> Honestly, I'm HORRIBLE at checking my bank statements, and more or less trusted they would refund me when receiving the email that my money would be refunded in 5-10 days (I just looked at my bank statement and they seem to have, at least for the primary purchase I'm thinking of).  My boyfriends mom received various fakes, and I know she got her money back from them - but they do take quite a while.  My biggest issue with a return was when I was living abroad, and had a realreal balenciaga wallet I bought mailed over to me (which took quite a while, and additional VAT costs)...and the wallet rather than being in "excellent condition," as advertised, was instead actually in such poor condition, the cover of the hardware had worn off (so it looked like a combination of covered, regular, and giant hardware).  Since I was abroad, I told them I would return the wallet when back in the states, a few months later.  Later, after numerous additional purchases (which ultimately I couldn't return as I didn't receive them until my return to the states over 2 weeks subsequent to purchase, although I didn't want to return for authenticity issues), they had removed me from the site, when I was a first look member.  I couldn't log in at all, and when I contacted them (from abroad), they initially told me the issue was fixed, and I should be able to log in (not the case).  When I called again, they told me that they removed my membership as they offered me the refund for the balenciaga, but I hadn't sent it back yet.  1) They hadn't refunded my money, nor did I expect them to until receipt of the wallet 2) I told them it would be a certain month, as I was abroad, and 3) they did so without warning, after I had made many purchases since.  The ultimately restored my membership, but to this date, despite numerous emails, I do not receive my daily sales alerts (so by the time I remember, anything I wanted in my size is sold, particularly shoes, which I feel may be more difficult to fake).  They did ultimately refund my money (although had moved locations at the time, so the package had to be rerouted as well, which made the return process that much more difficult).
> 
> Long story short, in my experience they do refund your money, but you may have to stay on top of them.  If you receive the email that they plan to do so, you should be safe!  But I can almost guarantee if you post online that they sell fakes or don't refund your money, they should get in touch with you (honestly, sometimes I just threaten to do so, and they usually will act at that point, although I have had to threaten and then actually do so to get them to take action to rectify the situation as well). They've never seemed to care about my TPF posts, but my Yelp one they were VERY upset about (and called me many, many times, after rectifying the situation, asking me to update my review...and also clearly confused me with another customer pursuant to the emails they sent me as well, which isn't relevant, but obvious they aren't too adept at customer care). Such a shame too, as it's such a great concept (flash sale combined with consignment), and they have so much funding behind them it's literally insane (and certainly enough to hire an authentication team, to avoid such problems!).
> 
> Good luck!  Definitely let us know how it goes and if you ultimately get your money back!



Thank you SO much for your post, Danielle!  I can totally relate.  I love the site too, and ITA, the concept really is amazing. I have gotten some fantastic, amazing clothes and shoes from TRR.  I just know now that I will not purchase any more jewelry, that's for certain, and I will also be wary of handbags now.  Clothes and shoes should be pretty safe. I mean, I totally understand that there are some wicked good fakes out there, and having an "authentication team" who knows a little about a lot of items, rather than a lot about a few specialty items each, isn't fool proof, by any means! 

Fortunately, the girl I spoke to on Monday came thru for me and I have some good news:  I received my refund today!     It was shorted the $15 original shipping fees, but I am grateful I got most of what I paid back.  I just wish it didn't have to be so difficult.  I feel as though they should have a better system for any fakes or SNAD items they sell, rather than treating it like a normal return.  It should be expedited and it would be nice if they offered a 10%-20% discount or $25 off the next order as a consolation.  I mean, we have to pay for the authentication, so we are out that money and then all the time and energy spent getting the refund.  For loyal customers and to keep loyal customers, I don't know why they don't try to remedy the relationships with their buyers better after something like this happens.  I have spent, well, a lot of money at TRR, and it would have been nice to feel appreciated after this hassle.  Its not my company, though, so it is what it is.  I will still buy from them, as I do really like the deals and some of the reps I spoke to during this ordeal were very nice and tried their best to help.  Not all of them, but some of them were great for sure.  Anyway, at least I have most of my money back and I'm they followed through without my having to call them again tomorrow or go to the lengths of posting on Yelp, which was a great suggestion, if it came to that, BTW!    And again, I really appreciate your sharing your experience with me.  I hope your future shopping is trouble free!  Have a great rest of your week and a lovely weekend!  All my best!


----------



## DanielleKristin

JuliJenn said:


> Thank you SO much for your post, Danielle!  I can totally relate.  I love the site too, and ITA, the concept really is amazing. I have gotten some fantastic, amazing clothes and shoes from TRR.  I just know now that I will not purchase any more jewelry, that's for certain, and I will also be wary of handbags now.  Clothes and shoes should be pretty safe. I mean, I totally understand that there are some wicked good fakes out there, and having an "authentication team" who knows a little about a lot of items, rather than a lot about a few specialty items each, isn't fool proof, by any means!
> 
> Fortunately, the girl I spoke to on Monday came thru for me and I have some good news:  I received my refund today!     It was shorted the $15 original shipping fees, but I am grateful I got most of what I paid back.  I just wish it didn't have to be so difficult.  I feel as though they should have a better system for any fakes or SNAD items they sell, rather than treating it like a normal return.  It should be expedited and it would be nice if they offered a 10%-20% discount or $25 off the next order as a consolation.  I mean, we have to pay for the authentication, so we are out that money and then all the time and energy spent getting the refund.  For loyal customers and to keep loyal customers, I don't know why they don't try to remedy the relationships with their buyers better after something like this happens.  I have spent, well, a lot of money at TRR, and it would have been nice to feel appreciated after this hassle.  Its not my company, though, so it is what it is.  I will still buy from them, as I do really like the deals and some of the reps I spoke to during this ordeal were very nice and tried their best to help.  Not all of them, but some of them were great for sure.  Anyway, at least I have most of my money back and I'm they followed through without my having to call them again tomorrow or go to the lengths of posting on Yelp, which was a great suggestion, if it came to that, BTW!    And again, I really appreciate your sharing your experience with me.  I hope your future shopping is trouble free!  Have a great rest of your week and a lovely weekend!  All my best!



So glad it worked out! 

Yes, i agree - I now basically refuse to buy any bags from them  the fact they don't post photos sufficient for online authentication prior to purchase is worrisome in itself.

Hope your future TRR experiences are better!


----------



## Love_Cam

LabelLover81 said:


> I agree, the sire for sellers isn't great. And since they've updated the site it's even gotten worse. I actually hate it.



Ugh I am so upset with their process right now. Back in May I had emailed to specifically discuss price points, etc. Everything seemed great and they were responsive and helpful to all my questions. I decided to send a lot of items in. Well I received the pricing for my items and cannot even begin to tell you how disappointed I am. I have been emailing them constantly the past 2 days and I think I am just going to have to request all of my items back unless they fix things.


----------



## Wifeofchop

Love_Cam said:


> Ugh I am so upset with their process right now. Back in May I had emailed to specifically discuss price points, etc. Everything seemed great and they were responsive and helpful to all my questions. I decided to send a lot of items in. Well I received the pricing for my items and cannot even begin to tell you how disappointed I am. I have been emailing them constantly the past 2 days and I think I am just going to have to request all of my items back unless they fix things.


Yes, I'm always happy as a buyer, often disappointed as a seller.  And now that it's the 15th, I would like to know how they are going to pay out their consignors.  How do I know how much money I should be getting??


----------



## LabelLover81

Yeah so today I was paid at the 60% commission rate, and I should be at 70%


----------



## Pao9

I was thinking about consigning with then but after all the horror stories I dont think I will anymore! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## rockcandymelts

I've bought several things from them,  and everything's always been in great condition.  Some things have boxes and dust bags,  others don't.  It will say in the description if it does!


----------



## DanielleKristin

rockcandymelts said:


> I've bought several things from them,  and everything's always been in great condition.  Some things have boxes and dust bags,  others don't.  It will say in the description if it does!


I think the fraudulent items they sell are the problem, not whether or not they come with dust bags...i've never purchased anything from them that doesn't have a dust bag, but when its filled with a fake item, that's the problem...or advertised as "excellent" condition, when beyond used and damaged.  
Rather than selling such things, they should do a better authentication job, or know the brands well enough to know that an "excellent condition" balenciaga wallet is in fact so used that the covering on the hardware has worn off. The return process for fake, or not as advertised items is a hassle, time consuming, and usually involves arguing with them in some way, shape, or form.  Their legal terms (at least as of December) essentially blatantly state they don't authenticate items, yet they have authenticity guarantees on the site, and now even send out authenticity cards with purchases. From a legal standpoint (I'm an attorney), that's blatant misrepresentation (and also false), although they will always take fake items back in my (and friends) experiences. Problem is, they shouldn't advertise something as authentic if they didn't make any inquiry into its authenticity (along with the not as advertised, very very damaged and used items I've bought, advertised as "excellent).


----------



## rockcandymelts

DanielleKristin said:


> I think the fraudulent items they sell are the problem, not whether or not they come with dust bags...i've never purchased anything from them that doesn't have a dust bag, but when its filled with a fake item, that's the problem...or advertised as "excellent" condition, when beyond used and damaged.
> Rather than selling such things, they should do a better authentication job, or know the brands well enough to know that an "excellent condition" balenciaga wallet is in fact so used that the covering on the hardware has worn off. The return process for fake, or not as advertised items is a hassle, time consuming, and usually involves arguing with them in some way, shape, or form.  Their legal terms (at least as of December) essentially blatantly state they don't authenticate items, yet they have authenticity guarantees on the site, and now even send out authenticity cards with purchases. From a legal standpoint (I'm an attorney), that's blatant misrepresentation (and also false), although they will always take fake items back in my (and friends) experiences. Problem is, they shouldn't advertise something as authentic if they didn't make any inquiry into its authenticity (along with the not as advertised, very very damaged and used items I've bought, advertised as "excellent).



Woah,  i wasnt arguing with you.  The OP asked for experiences using this site, as well as whether purchases came with boxes/dustbags, so i was sharing my experience.  Everything I've gotten there has been authentic and always in great condition.  Granted,  I've bought clothing only.  I'm sorry if that wasn't your experience,  but it was mine.  If you don't like shopping on the real real,  don't.  Its fairly simple. Just because YOU had a bad experience doesn't mean that I or anyone else didn't have a good one,  and telling me how the real real should be run won't do you a whole lot of good either.


----------



## DanielleKristin

rockcandymelts said:


> Woah,  i wasnt arguing with you.  The OP asked for experiences using this site, as well as whether purchases came with boxes/dustbags, so i was sharing my experience.  Everything I've gotten there has been authentic and always in great condition.  Granted,  I've bought clothing only.  I'm sorry if that wasn't your experience,  but it was mine.  If you don't like shopping on the real real,  don't.  Its fairly simple. Just because YOU had a bad experience doesn't mean that I or anyone else didn't have a good one,  and telling me how the real real should be run won't do you a whole lot of good either.


No, I was replying to your statement, about dust bags. I don't think anyone addressed items coming with or without dust bags, or that that would be an issue, so it seemed pretty arbitrary to bring up.  Most of the experiences listed have been with returns, or fraudulent items, so I'm not sure why dust bags entered the conversation.  Clothing has been referenced on here as well, coming dirty or not as advertised, although I have not personally had that problem.  

The majority of the issues discussed on here have been about authenticity problems, and the delay in getting getting refunds from them - not about dust bags or boxes. It seemed fairly irrelevant to the conversation.  And due to my own problems with items not as advertised and not authentic, I DON'T buy purses from them anymore.  

Of course, clothing could be faked as well, but I doubt either of us are familiar enough with the actual construction of individual brands garments (and red flags for fakes) that we could tell the difference.  Bags are much easier to identify as fraudulent.


----------



## rockcandymelts

DanielleKristin said:


> No, I was replying to your statement, about dust bags. I don't think anyone addressed items coming with or without dust bags, or that that would be an issue, so it seemed pretty arbitrary to bring up.  Most of the experiences listed have been with returns, or fraudulent items, so I'm not sure why dust bags entered the conversation.  Clothing has been referenced on here as well, coming dirty or not as advertised, although I have not personally had that problem.
> 
> The majority of the issues discussed on here have been about authenticity problems, and the delay in getting getting refunds from them - not about dust bags or boxes. It seemed fairly irrelevant to the conversation.  And due to my own problems with items not as advertised and not authentic, I DON'T buy purses from them anymore.
> 
> Of course, clothing could be faked as well, but I doubt either of us are familiar enough with the actual construction of individual brands garments (and red flags for fakes) that we could tell the difference.  Bags are much easier to identify as fraudulent.



I really think that you need to go back and read the original post.  One of the questions asked by OP was whether the items came with boxes. Again,  that may have been your experience,  or someone else's experience,  but it was not mine.  The original post does not ask for only one opinion on one aspect or type of item when shopping at this website.  Just because something has 'already been discussed'  does not mean that it cannot be brought up again.  I'm not sure why me posting my positive experience caused such a reaction in you,  but i refuse to encourage it or reply to you again. Again,  i will say that my experiences have always been positive,  and i will continue to shop there until such time as they aren't. If those positive experiences are somehow offensive to you,  then that's really not my concern or problem.


----------



## DanielleKristin

rockcandymelts said:


> I really think that you need to go back and read the original post.  One of the questions asked by OP was whether the items came with boxes. Again,  that may have been your experience,  or someone else's experience,  but it was not mine.  The original post does not ask for only one opinion on one aspect or type of item when shopping at this website.  Just because something has 'already been discussed'  does not mean that it cannot be brought up again.  I'm not sure why me posting my positive experience caused such a reaction in you,  but i refuse to encourage it or reply to you again. Again,  i will say that my experiences have always been positive,  and i will continue to shop there until such time as they aren't. If those positive experiences are somehow offensive to you,  then that's really not my concern or problem.


Ok - How is the fact you received dust bags with items relevant in any way to people's overall experiences posted on here with the real real? That has nothing to do with positive or negative experiences.  Every recent negative post has been related to fraudulent items, items not as described, problems with consigning, and refunds being delayed.

Clearly, I wouldn't find your experiences being spectacular or atrocious, offensive, as I don't work at the real real.  However, I don't think receiving a dust bag, which most companies provide, has anything to do with a positive or negative site use experience, and the primary recent discussions have been concerns about numerous topics, which have been useful to myself and other forum users regarding future use of the site (i.e. when I read about so many forum users receiving fakes, consignors not being paid, people having difficulties getting refunds).  I doubt whether the fact you would receive a dust bag along with your purchase is of particular value to anyone.  Agree to disagree.  I don't think anyone cares to receive email alerts about our disagreement on here, any more than I cared to read an email alert about dust bags.


----------



## luxgoods

missbrasilnyc said:


> Hi everyone! Please let me know if I've posted this in the wrong thread.
> 
> I wanted to know if anyone has ever purchased anything from the website TheRealReal.com - it appears that some of the items have "condition" in the description so I'm assuming they're previously owned. Has anyone bought any of these items? Were they exactly as described? Did they come with the box?
> 
> I just want some more information about this site as I'm interested in buying some stuff.
> 
> Thoughts?


Proceed with caution. They are a horrible business with questionable goods. Also, you will be sent emails continuously and unable to 'unsubscribe'. its become harrassment for me- ive called, emailed, filed an fcc complaint but they wont stop.


----------



## lilybp

Like many here, I have had a mixed experience with them (both buying and consigning).  I have been fortunate in that I don't believe I have been sold any fakes (2 bags and some clothes, but the bags were not super-desirable ones), and all have been in the promised condition; I returned only one item and that was simply b/c I didn't like the way it fit.  I do believe in at least some of their really good prices because, well, they have put some similarly low prices on some of my items--and I know them to be real.  They now send you a price list that gives you some idea of what things will sell for (though you need to be aware of the sales).  The pricing of different brands is not very well thought out, and it IS low (with the exception of Hermes and a couple of other brands), but I prefer them to my local consignment store b/c they DO sell things quickly--and I have not had any problems receiving my commissions by direct deposit.  My consignment rep is terrific.  And they seem to be working on fixing up the Sales page; it's much better now.
On the other hand, like many others I ordered something that  I never got, never in fact heard anymore about.  After a number of emails and phone calls, the CS rep told me it could not be located, apologized, and offered me a small site credit.  I have not yet received the credit.  Also--something I consigned (not valuable) seems to be at least temporarily lost in space.  We shall see (it was much easier to get in touch with and get answers from consignor relations than from customer service).  My impression (which could easily be wrong), is that there is no intentional dishonesty here (at least in my case), but that they are somewhat--perhaps woefully--disorganized.  They SAID that they are working night and day to get things fixed.  Of course, others have had worse experiences, and they do give me pause.  As people have said, it's a shame, because the idea behind the site is a great one (especially now that you can search for the  things you want)..


----------



## LabelLover81

Anyone else not get paid their $$ this month?


----------



## Lifeisgreat

LabelLover81 said:


> Anyone else not get paid their $$ this month?


 
I didn't get my payment. I can't even tell anymore what has sold and what is still left for sale when I visit the site. It's very confusing and definitely not up to date. I just requested an update by email.  We'll see if I get anything.


----------



## mercer

Is it worth it to become a "First Look" member?


----------



## bostonchic

mercer said:


> Is it worth it to become a "First Look" member?



I think if you are interested in high demand items, like Hermes or Chanel, it's worth it to pay the extra $5 a month.  I'm a first look member, and I definitely feel like I've picked up several nice pieces that I am certain would have been sold out by the next day.  But if you're just a casual shopper and not looking for something particular it's not necessary.  You could always shop for a week or two, and if you find you're missing out on items then sign up.

Also just FYI, I was recently on the phone with customer service and she let slip that there is talk that first look members may receive free or expedited shipping soon.


----------



## mercer

bostonchic said:


> I think if you are interested in high demand items, like Hermes or Chanel, it's worth it to pay the extra $5 a month.  I'm a first look member, and I definitely feel like I've picked up several nice pieces that I am certain would have been sold out by the next day.  But if you're just a casual shopper and not looking for something particular it's not necessary.  You could always shop for a week or two, and if you find you're missing out on items then sign up.
> 
> Also just FYI, I was recently on the phone with customer service and she let slip that there is talk that first look members may receive free or expedited shipping soon.



Oh, thanks for your nice reply!  I do seem to be missing out on items regularly and it can be pretty frustrating.


----------



## TJNEscada

Ladies - observation from my recent purchase about the RealReal's authentification 'experts'.  I purchased a Prada fairy collection scarf which they had it advertised as 'snow white scarf' (laughing about this as I type!).  I recognized it for what it really was and bought it.  My bestie has a real one from the Prada store and we compared them.  My scarf is exactly the same so I must say it is real and in perfect shape - so I got lucky!  But if these folks at the RealReal are in fact experts or know how to authenticate things then why didn't they know what this was and label it as such?!   Makes me wonder...


----------



## prestwick

Also known as the fakefake.com.


----------



## lau000

I Bought a David Yurman necklace + a Judith Ripka bracelet, also had acode of 20% off for first time purchase, valid for 10 days after registering.
I made my purchase on the 11th day and although the coupon was not accepted by the system, a call to CS solved the problem and the coupon was honoured anyways.
As Canadian I have to put up with duties (18%) and expensive shipping (35$) but even with all costs added service was great and both items were a bargain.
Highly recomended, and will buy again.


----------



## bostonchic

I've had great experience with them.  I mostly purchase Hermes and Chanel items, and so far everything has been authentic.  Occasionally an item will arrive in a condition worse than described, like with a stain or flaw that was not mentioned in the item description, and they have always been outstanding about taking those items back and paying for return shipping (even with items that were supposed to be final sale).

If you're thinking about signing up this is a good week to do it!  Tomorrow their monthly blowout sale begins (it started today for First Look members), and lots of merchandise will be 40% off.  On top of that there's a discount code for new members.  Enter NEWMEMBER20 at checkout for an additional 20% off your first order through 10/31/2013.  I think the extra 20% can be combined with the 40% off sale items!

https://www.therealreal.com/?sid=nubm6z


----------



## TJNEscada

Although I am skeptical of some of the descriptions etc on their site, I still keep going back - the stuff is just so cheap!  This weekend my Celine boots arrived - new in the box, they were $380 out the door with one of those member coupons.  I think they run about $1k retail.  The stuff is often just too good to pass up!


----------



## malish

Hi!  I bought some items on RR and as the reports here confirm, the purchases were of mixed success.  Some were in excellent condition indeed, others -- in rather pitiful one.  The most frustrating part though has been the customer service.

So, my question is whether ladies here know of a similar site that also does online high end consignment?  I'd definitely prefer a site that allows returns and full refunds, not just exchanges/final sales.

Thanks so much!


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi All,

I have been shopping with RR since August and have mixed experience with their customer service and items.  I bought mainly bags and scarfs.  Once I had buyer's remorse over one LV bag and I had to return it as a consign item   Another time I received a LV bag in the condition of another similar bag that was also advertised.  By the time I received a reply from their customer service - I had already dropped it off at LV to replace a strap   But having said that, I am still shopping at their website. I agree with one of you that they have grown too big and have become disorganized. One phone rep I spoke to told me RR receive thousands of items every day??

Wish I could get my items authenticate HERE before buying ...


----------



## intrigue

malish said:


> Hi!  I bought some items on RR and as the reports here confirm, the purchases were of mixed success.  Some were in excellent condition indeed, others -- in rather pitiful one.  The most frustrating part though has been the customer service.
> 
> So, my question is whether ladies here know of a similar site that also does online high end consignment?  I'd definitely prefer a site that allows returns and full refunds, not just exchanges/final sales.
> 
> Thanks so much!



I've had mixed experiences with them as well....after a terrible experience where I received a fake item (and had to work with the terrible customer service for over a week before they agreed to refund me --- only because I paid for an authentication service from a reputable authenticator and provided the documentation to therealreal), I find myself browsing the site every now and then because they sometimes have great deals. I have, however, avoided purchasing from them. I've found I would rather pay a little more from a more reputable site who provides an adequate number of detailed pictures....I have recently stumbled across shop-hers.com and have only made one purchase to date but it was fantastic! The items are sent to the headquarters when purchased so the staff can authenticate the item(s) and when verified, they then ship to the buyer. It takes a couple extra days to physically receive the item you purchase but it's worth it and so far, I have had a great experience. I'm sure I will purchase again through their site in the near future.


----------



## bostonchic

malish said:


> Hi!  I bought some items on RR and as the reports here confirm, the purchases were of mixed success.  Some were in excellent condition indeed, others -- in rather pitiful one.  The most frustrating part though has been the customer service.
> 
> So, my question is whether ladies here know of a similar site that also does online high end consignment?  I'd definitely prefer a site that allows returns and full refunds, not just exchanges/final sales.
> 
> Thanks so much!



I just placed my first order yesterday with the Bag Borrow or Steal Private Sale site.

http://bbosprivatesale.com

Their inventory is not nearly extensive as The Real Real's.  They only have bags, accessories, jewelry and shoes.  I think their prices are a little higher than The Real Real's, but I've noticed they have more frequent promotional codes for as much as an extra 50% off.   What's great about them is they DO accept returns on everything and offer free standard shipping, which The Real Real does not.  

Like I said, I just placed my first order, so I can't comment on the condition of the merchandise or customer service.


----------



## LabelLover81

I guess business is good, their prices aren't nearly as low as they used to be.


----------



## MissNano

LabelLover81 said:


> I guess business is good, their prices aren't nearly as low as they used to be.



Agreed 
Good experiences with TRR overall but I've only shopped clothes. The bags seem too good to be true...


----------



## blase

Im so glad i stumbled onto this thread, I bought at least 3 items before--all which I love and did a little research before hand. It's weird because 2 of the item are still on the site, but this 1 item that I tried to get it authenticated before buying (and could not because there was not enough pictures) was sold and then disappeared from the page. Another 1 which I love and bought is also gone from the page

I bought a 3.1 phillip lim bag, a YSL clutch and a burberry shirt. The phillip lim bag was at a STEAL, but they were consistent with the prices on the site and the design wasn't an extremely popular one and has been only around for 2 years so i really hope it was not fake! (how do you authenticate more contemporary brands?)

but I really want to buy a kelly on it--it is at really good prices and they seem to have the rouge often (which is my dream bag now!)! What do you guys think about the Kelly's on the site? Would you say no to it due to all the fake stories?


----------



## Kaliope

Yay! Nice to know!


----------



## LabelLover81

blase said:


> Im so glad i stumbled onto this thread, I bought at least 3 items before--all which I love and did a little research before hand. It's weird because 2 of the item are still on the site, but this 1 item that I tried to get it authenticated before buying (and could not because there was not enough pictures) was sold and then disappeared from the page. Another 1 which I love and bought is also gone from the page
> 
> I bought a 3.1 phillip lim bag, a YSL clutch and a burberry shirt. The phillip lim bag was at a STEAL, but they were consistent with the prices on the site and the design wasn't an extremely popular one and has been only around for 2 years so i really hope it was not fake! (how do you authenticate more contemporary brands?)
> 
> but I really want to buy a kelly on it--it is at really good prices and they seem to have the rouge often (which is my dream bag now!)! What do you guys think about the Kelly's on the site? Would you say no to it due to all the fake stories?



It's been my experience that even though stuff is "final sale" if you call them immediately after receiving the item and just let then know you aren't happy they will accept a return.


----------



## TJNEscada

Well, after a lot of great buys from The Real Real I got my first bad apple from them.  The Miu Miu Twiggy bag - listed as very good condition - and it is, there's not a mark on it (it really looks new) and it has all the authenticity hallmarks, however they did not note that the bag stinks.  Actually stinks is an understatement -- it REEKS.  It's that musty, grandma smell.  It has taken me six long weeks of multiple de-stink treatments to get the bag to be useable.   If I hadn't been looking for this bag for so long I would have given them hell and made a play for a refund.  Shame on The Real Real for this.


----------



## LabelLover81

TJNEscada said:


> Well, after a lot of great buys from The Real Real I got my first bad apple from them.  The Miu Miu Twiggy bag - listed as very good condition - and it is, there's not a mark on it (it really looks new) and it has all the authenticity hallmarks, however they did not note that the bag stinks.  Actually stinks is an understatement -- it REEKS.  It's that musty, grandma smell.  It has taken me six long weeks of multiple de-stink treatments to get the bag to be useable.   If I hadn't been looking for this bag for so long I would have given them hell and made a play for a refund.  Shame on The Real Real for this.



I think they need to work on the bags they sell. When I get a bag from Yoogis, BBOS or Fashionphile, they have been thoroughly cleaned. Yoogis is especially diligent about crumbs, dirt, etc. 
But when I receive a bag from RealReal it's like getting one from eBay. I never know what kind of shape it will be in. Though I have bought two BEAUTIFUL Chanel bags from them, they both came to me with crumbs and even a receipt inside one pocket!
Oh well. At least you got the stink out!  Enjoy your bag!


----------



## sunnyflies

My DD has sold things with them and had good experiences.


----------



## sunnysd11

I haven't bought anything from them but they have videos on spotting fake brands so I assume that they sell real stuff.


----------



## intrigue

I just received a Prada bag described in "very good condition" with minor marking to exterior and this is what I got.....terrible! Two holes (each larger than the size of a quarter) in the lining, not to mention the filth and dirt inside the interior pocket along with a USED tissue, an extremely large Ink stain that was not mentioned and a disturbingly large tear with loose seams at the top line of the bag. I'm a little shocked this bag could have passed quality control and then listed for sale.


----------



## bostonchic

intrigue said:


> I just received a Prada bag described in "very good condition" with minor marking to exterior and this is what I got.....terrible! Two holes (each larger than the size of a quarter) in the lining, not to mention the filth and dirt inside the interior pocket along with a USED tissue, an extremely large Ink stain that was not mentioned and a disturbingly large tear with loose seams at the top line of the bag. I'm a little shocked this bag could have passed quality control and then listed for sale.
> 
> View attachment 2585615
> 
> View attachment 2585616
> 
> View attachment 2585618
> 
> View attachment 2585619



OMG.  That's disgusting!  Send those pics to customer service.  I'm sure they'll take it back, especially if you just received it.  I buy a lot from them, and mostly have great experiences.  But once or twice I've received something with issues that were not described (nothing like your bag though!), and they have always taken the item back. Good luck!


----------



## intrigue

bostonchic said:


> OMG.  That's disgusting!  Send those pics to customer service.  I'm sure they'll take it back, especially if you just received it.  I buy a lot from them, and mostly have great experiences.  But once or twice I've received something with issues that were not described (nothing like your bag though!), and they have always taken the item back. Good luck!




Thanks, I sent pix immediately after opening the package. I'm hoping there will not be any issues from them regarding a refund!


----------



## TJNEscada

LabelLover81 said:


> I think they need to work on the bags they sell. When I get a bag from Yoogis, BBOS or Fashionphile, they have been thoroughly cleaned. Yoogis is especially diligent about crumbs, dirt, etc.
> But when I receive a bag from RealReal it's like getting one from eBay. I never know what kind of shape it will be in. Though I have bought two BEAUTIFUL Chanel bags from them, they both came to me with crumbs and even a receipt inside one pocket!
> Oh well. At least you got the stink out!  Enjoy your bag!




I totally agree!  Thankfully I've had good luck with most of their bags (and shoes) but I agree, a little more TLC in the cleaning department sure wouldn't hurt them!!    PS I can't believe you had bags with crumbs in them.  At least it wasn't the whole cookie!!


----------



## TJNEscada

intrigue said:


> I just received a Prada bag described in "very good condition" with minor marking to exterior and this is what I got.....terrible! Two holes (each larger than the size of a quarter) in the lining, not to mention the filth and dirt inside the interior pocket along with a USED tissue, an extremely large Ink stain that was not mentioned and a disturbingly large tear with loose seams at the top line of the bag. I'm a little shocked this bag could have passed quality control and then listed for sale.
> 
> View attachment 2585615
> 
> View attachment 2585616
> 
> View attachment 2585618
> 
> View attachment 2585619



Ack, that is beyond awful.  I sure hope they give you a refund on that thing. It's fit for a garage sale and that's about it!


----------



## Hindi830

I just received this bag from realreal and they said the client provided the receipt.  I had it authenticated by someone recommended on here and she said fake.  Thoughts?.


----------



## intrigue

TJNEscada said:


> Ack, that is beyond awful.  I sure hope they give you a refund on that thing. It's fit for a garage sale and that's about it!




I am happy to say they've "made an exception" to allow me to return the handbag. I would have put up a huge fuss if they hadn't accepted it, given it's condition. I understand that buying pre-owned items sometimes has surprised but this bag was really unacceptable!


----------



## intrigue

Hindi830 said:


> I just received this bag from realreal and they said the client provided the receipt.  I had it authenticated by someone recommended on here and she said fake.  Thoughts?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2588840
> View attachment 2588841
> View attachment 2588842
> View attachment 2588843



Have they offered to email a copy of the receipt to you? I do not think that's unreasonable if they have it onhand.


----------



## Hindi830

They are refunding my money.  So glad.


----------



## bostonchic

intrigue said:


> I am happy to say they've "made an exception" to allow me to return the handbag. I would have put up a huge fuss if they hadn't accepted it, given it's condition. I understand that buying pre-owned items sometimes has surprised but this bag was really unacceptable!



Glad to hear they took it back!


----------



## luvsdagucci

Hindi830 said:


> I just received this bag from realreal and they said the client provided the receipt.  I had it authenticated by someone recommended on here and she said fake.  Thoughts?.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2588840
> View attachment 2588841
> View attachment 2588842
> View attachment 2588843



Bag is 100% fake. The date code font is completely wrong.


----------



## rlgoo

this thread has saved me from dropping a couple hundred on their bag sale! thanks ladies!!!


----------



## DanielleKristin

I just purchased a bag from the site. While the item turned out to be authentic, the handles had stains which were not at all the case in the listing photos, which showed absolutely no damage on the handles.
I asked for some sort of menial site credit, as it was more used than advertised, as since it was a good deal I do not want to return it altogether.
 They said that they pay the consignor based on what it sells for, so they cannot give me any sort of credit
Frustrating, as I like the bag, but it was much more used than advertised, and my only recourse is a refund and to return it (obviously at a shipping loss both ways also).


----------



## lyseiki8

Bought a bag recently and it came with this tag (as per picture) - kind of similiar to Yoogi's closet.  It was not so in the past where handbags were grouped under "not returnable" category.   Maybe just too many complaints or ...


----------



## beesaunt

Dying over here. Just made my first purchase with them - a Balenciaga bag. Wish I had of done my research more thoroughly. Guess I'll be getting it authenticated. Any recommendations? I'll definitely do TPF, but if it's not considered "official" by the RR, will they take it back? Did a search on the forum and saw some back and forth about Authenticate4u, ***************** and Carol Diva.


----------



## beesaunt

lyseiki8 said:


> Bought a bag recently and it came with this tag (as per picture) - kind of similiar to Yoogi's closet.  It was not so in the past where handbags were grouped under "not returnable" category.   Maybe just too many complaints or ...



Was this a sale item or a regularly priced item? I just checked my order online, and it says "non-returnable." Did yours state that as well? Thanks!


----------



## Robyn Loraine

beesaunt said:


> Was this a sale item or a regularly priced item? I just checked my order online, and it says "non-returnable." Did yours state that as well? Thanks!



All handbags are no returns, regardless of sale, on their site. Unfortunately they often don't bother to list defects on the bags.


----------



## beesaunt

Robyn Loraine said:


> All handbags are no returns, regardless of sale, on their site. Unfortunately they often don't bother to list defects on the bags.



Thanks. That's what I read too, but the post by lyseiki8 I was responding to showed that shows a tag from a recent bag purchase which says "Returns will only be accepted if this tag remains attached."

Here's to hoping they've recently changed their policy (though the site doesn't say that)....


----------



## lyseiki8

Hi beesaunt - Please get in touch with the (TPF) authenticators asap .. hopefully no issue. Else get in touch with their customer (phone, online and email etc) to get their attention. IF its fake, RR might take it back even though its non-returnable. (Why the tag - probably RR recd too many false compliaints due to buyer's remose??).  Good luck.  

p/s: My recently purchased item was a good-buy but I have had my fair share of unpleasantness with RR. For example recd a LV with conditions from another similiar advertised bag, smelly Hermes scarf and scarf ring with retailer price tag showing lower price I had to pay to RR.


----------



## beesaunt

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi beesaunt - Please get in touch with the (TPF) authenticators asap .. hopefully no issue. Else get in touch with their customer (phone, online and email etc) to get their attention. IF its fake, RR might take it back even though its non-returnable. (Why the tag - probably RR recd too many false compliaints due to buyer's remose??).  Good luck.
> 
> p/s: My recently purchased item was a good-buy but I have had my fair share of unpleasantness with RR. For example recd a LV with conditions from another similiar advertised bag, smelly Hermes scarf and scarf ring with retailer price tag showing lower price I had to pay to RR.



Thanks for the input. Will definitely get it authenticated on the Bal forum when I get it. It would be good if it had one of the tags you got on yours! (I know Bag Borrow or Steal does that.) 

Glad your last purchase was a good one! This will probably be my first and last purchase. Too stressful.


----------



## myx

found this thread while looking for info on therealreal. i just bought shoes from them and they're authentic but the stitching is off in a way that makes me think they're defects. no mention was made of it. it's not so significant that i'll return them because they were such a good deal, but I started looking to see if others had come across similar issues. guess i'll just have to be careful in the future when ordering from them.


----------



## uadjit

beesaunt said:


> Thanks. That's what I read too, but the post by lyseiki8 I was responding to showed that shows a tag from a recent bag purchase which says "Returns will only be accepted if this tag remains attached."
> 
> Here's to hoping they've recently changed their policy (though the site doesn't say that)....



They haven't. Sometimes if they make a mistake they will allow a return as an exception but I'm guessing they absolutely will not without the tag still attached.

I recently bought a fake McQueen scarf from them. I thought it was fake as soon as I unboxed it but had authenticate4u look at it and they said they had their doubts, too. TRR let me return it without much trouble. If their photos had shown the tag (which was WAY off) I would never have bought it in the first place. 

I am also having trouble with a few pairs of shoes I sent to consign with them (two pairs of the same shoe in different colors). They were brand new when I sent them but keep getting returned probably because they run really small but TRR doesn't mention that in their listings.


----------



## myx

yeesh, you'd think a place that markets itself as selling authentic products would be a little better and more careful when it comes to authenticating...


----------



## beesaunt

lyseiki8 said:


> Hi beesaunt - Please get in touch with the (TPF) authenticators asap .. hopefully no issue. Else get in touch with their customer (phone, online and email etc) to get their attention. IF its fake, RR might take it back even though its non-returnable. (Why the tag - probably RR recd too many false compliaints due to buyer's remose??).  Good luck.



Thanks for the advice! The TPF Bal authenticator(s) said it was authentic! Super-relieved! I submitted the photos to Authenticate4u too, although I'm pretty comfortable with the TPF authentication and what little I researched about Bals myself. Hopefully they'll come back with the same conclusion...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just recently purchased a bag from them. Not only was it described in excellent
condition but whoever described it didn't bother to look inside the bag. It was
far from excellent condition.

I returned it & would think twice about purchasing anything from them in the
future especially a bag with a high price tag. If the price seems too good to be
true, more likely its because the condition is not accurately described.
Many of their items are pre-owned & not in such top condition as described.
And for me condition is paramount


----------



## QuelleFromage

Their terms of service (https://www.therealreal.com/terms) are pretty thorough in terms (ha!) of not promising much of anything, including authenticity. It seems members have had success when able to prove an item is fake, but this seems to be more about the site preserving its reputation than about an actual guarantee of authenticity (which is in fact NOT guaranteed anywhere on the site). 

This company has recently taken a Series C investment of $20M, so they're going after the luxury resale market in a very aggressive way. They will have to step up their game to return that investment in any kind of multiple


----------



## mecheers

I bought a PS1 which was stated as in "good condition-faint scratches and wear". The bag I received looks heavily used and has several loose stitches. I can live with that but the most annoying part is that the Proenza tag was missing and they just left a broken ring hanging there without mentioning it in the description. I cannot accept a PS1 without the PS tag. If they would accept returns for missing parts, can I ask them to refund the shipping as well? There was no picture aiming from the angle of the missing tag, otherwise I would not have bought the bag in the first place. Thanks!



hotshot said:


> Just recently purchased a bag from them. Not only was it described in excellent
> condition but whoever described it didn't bother to look inside the bag. It was
> far from excellent condition.
> 
> I returned it & would think twice about purchasing anything from them in the
> future especially a bag with a high price tag. If the price seems too good to be
> true, more likely its because the condition is not accurately described.
> Many of their items are pre-owned & not in such top condition as described.
> And for me condition is paramount


----------



## DanielleKristin

I recently bought a Celine through the site, although I have had many issues with them in the past, and while it was authentic, the handles were extraordinarily used - which was specifically not shown in their photos  (to a questionable or intentional degree), and the color was not even the same family as advertised (advertised as beige, however a very clear gray in person)... It was still quite a good deal for the size of the bag, and after dealing with shipping issues - as they shipped to an address I was no longer at and had to have reshipped to me in another state based upon their delay- I did not feel like dealing with returning the bag.. Now, a month later I am so annoyed enough but the no returns on accessories is such a nightmare I plan to attempt to sell it on eBay. Can't say that I plan to buy on the site again, as it's just become too unreliable.


----------



## mommyof5

I've had 2 handbags arrive in unsatisfactory condition and they have promptly and kindly resolved the problem, paid return shipping and refunded my shipping. Not sure now that a month has passed what your result will be, but I have bought a lot from them and haven't had an issue. Give it a try...


----------



## Hindi830

Anyone ever purchase Hermes bracelets from them?


----------



## uadjit

Hindi830 said:


> Anyone ever purchase Hermes bracelets from them?




I wouldn't!


----------



## Hindi830

Thanks for the reply but can you give me any more details?  TIA


----------



## bostonchic

Hindi830 said:


> Anyone ever purchase Hermes bracelets from them?



I have!  I've purchased enamel, H and leather.  I've only bought ones that came with their original packaging.  I've had good luck with enamel bracelets.  I've purchased a few from them, and they are all lovely and authentic.  I also purchased one H bracelet.  I was hesitant about buying it because there are so many fake H bracelets out there, but this one checked out as authentic and came with its original box and pouch.


----------



## misskris03

Thanks for the info. I ordered something from them but they had already sold it. I got a 25.00 credit as a consolation prize, but now I don't feel the need to redeem it.


----------



## lyseiki8

Well, just out of curiosity wanted to look at their yelp review and here is what I found ..

http://www.yelp.com/topic/san-francisco-therealreal

Is this for real - Can a company do something like this?


----------



## intrigue

lyseiki8 said:


> Well, just out of curiosity wanted to look at their yelp review and here is what I found ..
> 
> http://www.yelp.com/topic/san-francisco-therealreal
> 
> Is this for real - Can a company do something like this?




Wow! I know that I have personally left a yelp review for therealreal so the fact that it no longer lists the business certainly seems sketchy!


----------



## klynneann

I purchased a Ferragamo bag from them a year or two ago and it was in great condition, but it stank to high heaven of moth balls or some such.  After several months of trying different things (baking soda, Bounce and then finally charcoal), the smell finally came out.  I hate confrontation so it's my fault for not contacting them once the bag arrived to complain, but it was a really good price and as I said the rest of the bag is in great condition.  But I probably wouldn't buy from them again without contacting them to ask for more info about smells at least.  Who knows if they'd respond, though??


----------



## lovetheduns

Since I read this thread when buying a Hermes bag from theRealReal I thought I would add in my experience.

I purchased the bag (it was a bag I had wanted for years but never got around to really getting or searching for the colors I wanted until when I finally made up my mind Hermes discontinued it) pretty quickly in worry that if not it would sell too quickly. I ended up purchasing authentication through bababebi, who is an independent Hermes-only authentication service. The bag was authentic.

It was in great condition for a bag from 2009. There was a slight stain in the picture where it looks like something white dripped on it, but this was super easy to remove. The interior of the bag was clean, smelled like my other Hermes bags.

The box, Hermes wrap ribbon, the leather care card, dust bag were all included. 

I paid for overnight shipping (I mean really, if I am already paying about 2k why not get overnight at $30.00) which unfortunately coincided with the July 4th holiday. So I didn't get my bag until today. I was a little miffed that their "overnight" service did not include Saturday delivery.

The bag was nicely in the box, with the overall Hermes box slipped into a big theRealReal dustcover.

Overall a very positive experience.


----------



## piaboal

I've purchased 3 great bags: 
1) LV Murakami Pochette--came with original tags, booklet and dustbag--great condition
2) Dolce & Gabanna leather heart tote--also great condition, came with dust bag
3) Alexander Wang Rockie in black--great conditoin, no dust bag. The only issue I had when I recived the Rockie it needed to be cleaned, outside had streak marks and the inside pocket had crumbs in it! Now clean, it is beautiful...I think they post their items pretty fast without really taking the time to clean, or review interior.

Overall a good site to find great bags. But you have to be fast--they sell right away.


----------



## Nattiebruin

I purchased a Fendi mama bag on June 18, 2014 and it was as exactly shown on the description. My sister purchased a Fendi and LV bags around the same time and both items were in good condition as well. So far, I am happy with my purchase. I just sent two items on consignment so we'll see.


----------



## wmurray23

n/a


----------



## smooches

I've purchased several items from them:
1) Fendi bag which I returned because the leather with the FF buckle was separating (not mentioned in listing)
2)Marc Jacobs baby stam which a little of the leather had peeled off.  I contacted them saying I was upset it wasn't mentioned in the listing.  They said I could return but I ended up keeping it.  They didn't reduce the price or anything--I should have pushed for this
3) Tiffany Return to Tiffany tag bracelet. A bit scratched up but was in the condition as described. Took it to Tiffany and they looked at it, said it was in good condition
4) Gucci silk dress.  very good condition and good price
5) Dior tote. authenticated on tPF. very good condition as described.
6) David Yurman necklace. excellent condition as described
7) Marc Jacobs leather jacket. Decent condition.  some wear but not really noticeable, happy w/ this
8) D&G wool jacket.  Good condition as described, happy.
9) David Yurman bracelet. good condition as described
10) David Yurman earrings, they sent me an email saying that upon final inspection one was not up to standard.  they issued me a $25 site credit.
11) Christian Dior earrings.  good condition.
12) Rebecca Taylor suede jacket, good
13) David Yurman necklace. great deal and good condition
14) Chanel jacket. had a small snip/cut in the wool so I returned.  They put it back on the site with mention of the cut.

I'm realizing I've ordered a lot with them!

Everything has been packaged well.  I do think they charge a too much for shipping.

I think their quality standards have gotten better than they were in the beginning.  Prices have also gone up.

I've sold one item, a Dior bracelet.  I think I got a fair price (on the low end of course since they take 40%--but I knew about that).  I knew going into it, based on sales of other CD jewelry what my comission would be.


----------



## slang27

I've just discovered them this month and have purchased from them 7 times already! *nuts*

1) louboutin peep toe Shelly's- described as pristine condition and arrived as so, unused and in box with extra heel tips.

2) lovely pair of tods brogue pumps that I love and while described as "very good condition with minor wear to soles", they arrived in better than expected condition with the box looking new and the shoes still smelling of new leather

3) a pair of glitter miu miu pumps that were described as "very good condition" but arrived looking brand new as they had been resoled, but the insoles and the glitter/crystal pieces on the toe box looked intact and with very minimal wear. Got a lot of compliments on this shoe

4) prada sport pumps that cost me a mere $50 but arrived in better than "very good" condition and were unworn after having been resoled. Insoles looked new.

5) purchased a couple of items of clothing so far 
- stella mccartney blazer in excellent condition- some small tiny stains were not mentioned but they were truly very small and only noticeable when I scrutinized it
- Elizabeth and James blazer that arrived in excellent condition as described
- Elizabeth and James skirt in excellent condition as described
- red Valentino blouse in excellent condition
- isabel marant boucle jacket - arrived in excellent like new condition as described

Less than impressed:
- pair of stella mccartney pumps that looked bit more work than described as very good but generally passable as minimally used. Paid $50 so couldn't complain too much
- DVF evening dress that didn't fit me too well but otherwise in great condition as described (not TRRs fault)
Both were purchased during the 50% off flash sale so were non returnable 

Pros about the site:
- measurements to help in deciding on clothing purchases. Having said that some of the items may be listed wrongly with sizes not matching measurements etc but I usually stay away from those.

Cons
- expensive shipping: having ordered 7 times from them I have paid 7x$11.75
- as a first look member I would rather pay more maybe $10 plus a month for membership and have free basic shipping
- hate how the ENTIRE cart empties after the time limit expires. The items should expire individually after the 15 min limit each. Saves you having to search for each item that was in the cart again even if u added the last few ones a minute ago!
- truly limited photos of the items especially bags. Awfully scant descriptions especially with regards to higher end goods like jewellery and purses. I have steered clear of buying watches and jewellery so far as I don't trust their authenticity as yet and the limited descriptions put me off

Oh well, have just ordered my first purse from them. Described as excellent condition but price is pretty good. Maybe too good to be true. Hope it arrives as expected, see how it goes!


----------



## ethel2tilly

Bad experience- they are scam-ish- don't use you will not get what they estimate-
not even close.


----------



## marksuzy

I have made many purchases over the last two years. For the first time, I sent in bags and shoes to consign. They are aggressively pursuing new consigners with incentives ($100 Neiman Marcus cards, $100 site credits).

Almost all of the items I sent in were previously purchased on the site, so it will be interesting to see how my experience goes.


----------



## marquise

I've bought a ton of stuff from the site over the past few months and every item was in great condition - I actually haven't shopped retail since. Obviously, since I love the site for shopping, I decided to consign a lot of clothes last month. A friendly RealReal rep came to my apartment and took the goods away. Then the annoyance began. In the past three weeks, only ONE ITEM has been listed for sale. (And of course it hasn't sold.) I have 20+ more items sitting somewhere in their stockrooms which they haven't yet listed, for which I won't receive commission for God knows how long. I wish I'd just taken my stuff to a brick-and-mortar shop and gotten paid on the spot, as I've done many times past... I think if you have a highly covetable bag it would be a good consignment option, but clothes - even clothes from top-tier designers - will take FOREVER to sell. And when they do it'll probably be via one of their discounted flash sales, and you'll be making much less than 60-70%.


----------



## Love Of My Life

There have been many unpleasant experiences that have been shared along the way.

I called last week & spoke with a gal who was going to ask the "godfather of pricing"
how much they would sell for the bag for. Bad vibes from them...


----------



## Chanieish

I have had good experiences so far with a Chanel bag purchase and 3-4 shoes.

They used to be more stringent on their condition rules. Very good meant almost new and excellent was like new. Now very good means obviously used. You cannot have stains on an Hermes scarf and call it very good!

Prices used to be amazing back then. Now it's similar to fashionphile/yoogis


----------



## LabelLover81

hotshot said:


> There have been many unpleasant experiences that have been shared along the way.
> 
> I called last week & spoke with a gal who was going to ask the "godfather of pricing"
> how much they would sell for the bag for. Bad vibes from them...



Is that what she called this person?  How ridiculous!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

LabelLover81 said:


> Is that what she called this person?  How ridiculous!!


 

  It was beyond ridiculous & so unprofessional IMO to refer to someone
  in that manner.. The godfather!!

  It makes you wonder where "staff" comes up with a name such as this
  & if the owner of the business knows how people are referred to


----------



## JuliJenn

I don't trust The Real Real anymore. I shopped the site for a couple of years. I used to love this website!  I got some great deals on clothing but lately too many shady things have happened.  I got sold a fake Hermes Clic-Clac last July, which I was so lucky to find out was a fake! It was only because I had it authenticated that I found out.  Then I also bought a pair of Ray Bans, but these were obvious fakes.  They looked straight off Canal St. I knew as soon as I took them out of the box that they were fake.  TRR said they must've been the ONE(s) that got by their "Authentication Team". 

In the past month, I have had nothing but problems with my purchases from them.  The fake RayBans were the first issue.  Then I bought a pair of CLs that were supposed to come with box and dust bag, and they were shipped together, no protection in a small Real Real bag.  The stiletto heels damaged the patent leather as they rubbed and nicked each other during shipping. They issued me a $25 site credit to make up for the damage and missing box and dust bags, and offered a return, but I loved the shoes.  There was no reason they should have been damaged by them.  

Then the following week, I was a member of their "Platinum Membership". There was a "glitch" in their system that kept charging my credit card $20* a day* for the monthly membership fee.  I kept trying to get them to stop the daily charge and they were telling me that they could not see it on their end.  I assured them it was happening and it took them 8 days to stop it.  I had over $140 hold on my funds for over a week because of their "glitch".  I would have been out all that money to them if I had not caught it. I finally got it back as the charges dropped off my account, but no thanks to any of their "efforts". 

On my next couple purchases, supposedly now they have a "base" in Massachusetts, so they started charging MA sales tax. The thing is, there is no sales tax in MA on clothing purchases under $175, so they are taking tax they have no right to take.  When I called them on it, they refunded the tax on one of my purchases.  Then I made another purchase several days later and again, I was charged sales tax that I should not have been charged. I called them on it again, and instead of refunding the tax, they ran a _new charge_ I didn't authorize putting a hold on my funds for double the purchase price.  So I had to wait over a week for the extra charge to drop off my account for my money to be accessible again. I just got it back today.  Horrible! I kept writing to them asking for help, and they ignored the message and then kept saying they would pass along my concerns to a manager...blah blah blah.  They denied that the charge even existed even though I was showing them screenshots of my account proving there were two charges put through by them.    I still have not heard from the manager and its been over a week. I finally have my money back, no thanks to them.  

They did nothing to help me and I am sure I am not the only one who was wrongfully charged sales tax.  I hope others got their money back too.  I don't know why they had to make it so hard on me though to get the refund.    I don't trust this company.  Too much shadiness.  Which is a shame.  Its a great concept but horribly managed.  After these past few experiences I am done.  Shopping is supposed to be fun.  Its not fun to have to watch every purchase to make sure the company I am buying from is not trying to take extra money from me or sell me fakes.


----------



## katran26

^yikes, I'll be avoiding them based on everyone's horror stories...scary!


----------



## JuliJenn

katran26 said:


> ^yikes, I'll be avoiding them based on everyone's horror stories...scary!



They used be great! When I first started shopping on the Real Real several years ago, there were some amazing deals on designer clothing I could have never purchased otherwise. I loved it!  Over the years its gone downhill, the last year especially.  And due to my experiences of late, I am done.  I guess all good things must come to an end...unfortunately.   Hopefully a new and better online store will pop up!


----------



## Nikki_

Chanieish said:


> I have had good experiences so far with a Chanel bag purchase and 3-4 shoes.
> 
> They used to be more stringent on their condition rules. Very good meant almost new and excellent was like new. Now very good means obviously used. You cannot have stains on an Hermes scarf and call it very good!
> 
> *Prices used to be amazing back then. Now it's similar to fashionphile/yoogis*



I agree.


----------



## marksuzy

I purchased a bag from them last year that wasn't in a condition I expected. I was unable to return it as their policy is there are no returns on accessories. I sent it in last month along with many items to consign and imagine my surprise that they would not take it due to its condition. When I let them know I had purchased it from them and had never used it, they did not even bother to reply.

Their customer service has gone downhill considerably. I've noticed many more typos in their descriptions and my emails to them with questions often take a couple prods in order to get answers. I had questions on the way they calculated my consignment credit and the answer I finally received was strange (instead basing it on a straight percentage of sales, the CS rep told me they deducted shipping charge for my return. gave me a 5% credit (because I received site credit instead of cash),  and then rounded up the amount. 

They are really increasing their prices  but also their promotions (20% off codes are quite common) and it isn't quite the same as it used to be. I guess as their volume of sales/consignments increases, so does their attention to detail.


----------



## Annabel Lee

It sounds like they're awful to consign with, but I bought a couple bags I'd been searching for, a Chanel chocolate bar barrel bag and a Fendi B bag. Both were authentic and as described. The Fendi listing actually noted a flaw I don't think I would have spotted myself, and I'm fairly particular.


----------



## intrigue

I just had to share this because I've noticed a severe decline in their descriptions over the past two months or so.

Just last week I received a clutch noted as "excellent condition" with dustbag. When I received it, the dustbag was not included and the lined interior was in horrible condition with red stains throughout. Nothing one could miss if they bothered inspecting the item prior to listing. In my opinion, it should never have been accepted for consignment as the condition was so bad. 

In any case, I wanted to share this. They've included this picture in a listing for jewelry and I am surprised they were so careless to let this somehow pass through to post on their sale.


----------



## Love Of My Life

intrigue said:


> I just had to share this because I've noticed a severe decline in their descriptions over the past two months or so.
> 
> Just last week I received a clutch noted as "excellent condition" with dustbag. When I received it, the dustbag was not included and the lined interior was in horrible condition with red stains throughout. Nothing one could miss if they bothered inspecting the item prior to listing. In my opinion, it should never have been accepted for consignment as the condition was so bad.
> 
> In any case, I wanted to share this. They've included this picture in a listing for jewelry and I am surprised they were so careless to let this somehow pass through to post on their sale.
> 
> View attachment 2753292


 

This doesn't surprise me at all.. I have bought a few things from the
RealReal long ago & am much more cautious now & look elsewhere first
before going back to RR


----------



## TJNEscada

JuliJenn said:


> I don't trust The Real Real anymore. I shopped the site for a couple of years. I used to love this website!  I got some great deals on clothing but lately too many shady things have happened.  I got sold a fake Hermes Clic-Clac last July, which I was so lucky to find out was a fake! It was only because I had it authenticated that I found out.  Then I also bought a pair of Ray Bans, but these were obvious fakes.  They looked straight off Canal St. I knew as soon as I took them out of the box that they were fake.  TRR said they must've been the ONE(s) that got by their "Authentication Team".
> 
> In the past month, I have had nothing but problems with my purchases from them.  The fake RayBans were the first issue.  Then I bought a pair of CLs that were supposed to come with box and dust bag, and they were shipped together, no protection in a small Real Real bag.  The stiletto heels damaged the patent leather as they rubbed and nicked each other during shipping. They issued me a $25 site credit to make up for the damage and missing box and dust bags, and offered a return, but I loved the shoes.  There was no reason they should have been damaged by them.
> 
> Then the following week, I was a member of their "Platinum Membership". There was a "glitch" in their system that kept charging my credit card $20* a day* for the monthly membership fee.  I kept trying to get them to stop the daily charge and they were telling me that they could not see it on their end.  I assured them it was happening and it took them 8 days to stop it.  I had over $140 hold on my funds for over a week because of their "glitch".  I would have been out all that money to them if I had not caught it. I finally got it back as the charges dropped off my account, but no thanks to any of their "efforts".
> 
> On my next couple purchases, supposedly now they have a "base" in Massachusetts, so they started charging MA sales tax. The thing is, there is no sales tax in MA on clothing purchases under $175, so they are taking tax they have no right to take.  When I called them on it, they refunded the tax on one of my purchases.  Then I made another purchase several days later and again, I was charged sales tax that I should not have been charged. I called them on it again, and instead of refunding the tax, they ran a _new charge_ I didn't authorize putting a hold on my funds for double the purchase price.  So I had to wait over a week for the extra charge to drop off my account for my money to be accessible again. I just got it back today.  Horrible! I kept writing to them asking for help, and they ignored the message and then kept saying they would pass along my concerns to a manager...blah blah blah.  They denied that the charge even existed even though I was showing them screenshots of my account proving there were two charges put through by them.    I still have not heard from the manager and its been over a week. I finally have my money back, no thanks to them.
> 
> They did nothing to help me and I am sure I am not the only one who was wrongfully charged sales tax.  I hope others got their money back too.  I don't know why they had to make it so hard on me though to get the refund.    I don't trust this company.  Too much shadiness.  Which is a shame.  Its a great concept but horribly managed.  After these past few experiences I am done.  Shopping is supposed to be fun.  Its not fun to have to watch every purchase to make sure the company I am buying from is not trying to take extra money from me or sell me fakes.




Holy cow, that is awful!  Thanks for sharing with all of us.  I was a hardcore RR shopper up until about the end of last year.  I got some amazing deals on some really sensational items!  My last few purchases with them have been fraught with problems - items not even close to their size description, things that stink of cigarettes (and they didn't mention this), etc.  I look at the site from time to time, but I'm just not enticed to buy.  It's a darn shame as they used to be so great!  I hear in the press that they have grown really fast and can't keep up, but I don't think there is any excuse for their sloppy customer service and goods that are really misrepresented.  Too bad!


----------



## marksuzy

hotshot said:


> This doesn't surprise me at all.. I have bought a few things from the
> RealReal long ago & am much more cautious now & look elsewhere first
> before going back to RR



I agree. I used to buy from them quite frequently, but no longer the case. I also think it's strange that they don't provide key photos in their descriptions (e.g., stains, interior of bags, close up of buttons or details). It would make everyone's lives easier if there was better disclosure--including theirs. It would help reduce the number of returns if the buyer knew exactly what she was purchasing.


----------



## JuliJenn

TJNEscada said:


> Holy cow, that is awful!  Thanks for sharing with all of us.  I was a hardcore RR shopper up until about the end of last year.  I got some amazing deals on some really sensational items!  My last few purchases with them have been fraught with problems - items not even close to their size description, things that stink of cigarettes (and they didn't mention this), etc.  I look at the site from time to time, but I'm just not enticed to buy.  It's a darn shame as they used to be so great!  I hear in the press that they have grown really fast and can't keep up, but I don't think there is any excuse for their sloppy customer service and goods that are really misrepresented.  Too bad!



Thank you for your message TJNE! I totally agree. I had LOVED the Real Real.  Its too bad they couldn't keep the quality customer service up with the growth of the company.  The deals aren't what they used to be either.  I also still look, but I used to be ready to pounce at 10am.  I've started using the Vestiaire Collective. Its from private sellers, but there are some great deals and gorgeous things to be found!  The only thing is the shipping is a bit longer as it has to come from France, but I have had some great luck with some really pretty clothes!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I've bought many things from the Real Real, since I find it unnecessary to buy full-priced designer items. A few of the things have been disappointments, but not because of the website, but because of fit mainly. Their sizing seems to be off. A Maje size 2 is definitely not a size XS. I made that mistake once without seeing the actual size, and thinking the XS was a size 1 and the shirt was giant! Anyway, most items I've bought have been in described condition.

My gripe with them is the ridiculous shipping cost. I know they use boxes and dustbags and package nicely, but with tax and shipping, the cost always goes up by like $15-20, even with the 20% discount they often do. 

I guess it's the price I pay though, for wanting to buy designer at much lower costs. I have to take the good with the bad...


----------



## dccollegegirl

Hi! I'm new to Purse Forum and The Real Real! I was looking for opinions on TRR before buying a burberry scarf I was interested in. I am now concerned whether the item is authentic or not. Here is the link for the scarf on TRR: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/scarves/burberry-nova-check-scarf-73

I am concerned because I found a very similar scarf (same pattern and color, orange) on Vestiaire Collective, but the fringing is different. I am not sure which is real! Can someone help me out?! Here is the second link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-accessories/scarves/burberry/orange-wool-scarf-644040.shtml

ANY help is greatly appreciated!! Thanks ladies!!


----------



## intrigue

dccollegegirl said:


> Hi! I'm new to Purse Forum and The Real Real! I was looking for opinions on TRR before buying a burberry scarf I was interested in. I am now concerned whether the item is authentic or not. Here is the link for the scarf on TRR: https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/accessories/scarves/burberry-nova-check-scarf-73
> 
> I am concerned because I found a very similar scarf (same pattern and color, orange) on Vestiaire Collective, but the fringing is different. I am not sure which is real! Can someone help me out?! Here is the second link: http://www.vestiairecollective.com/women-accessories/scarves/burberry/orange-wool-scarf-644040.shtml
> 
> ANY help is greatly appreciated!! Thanks ladies!!



There is a thread dedicated to authenticating Burberry items; you could post photos here for an opinion:


----------



## dccollegegirl

intrigue said:


> There is a thread dedicated to authenticating Burberry items; you could post photos here for an opinion:



Ok! Thanks!


----------



## lshcat

JuliJenn said:


> I don't trust The Real Real anymore. I shopped the site for a couple of years. I used to love this website!  I got some great deals on clothing but lately too many shady things have happened.  I got sold a fake Hermes Clic-Clac last July, which I was so lucky to find out was a fake! It was only because I had it authenticated that I found out.  Then I also bought a pair of Ray Bans, but these were obvious fakes.  They looked straight off Canal St. I knew as soon as I took them out of the box that they were fake.  TRR said they must've been the ONE(s) that got by their "Authentication Team".




I was wondering how they handled the fakes issue with you? Resolved with refunds quickly? I just got a fake wallet from them it arrived this morning.  No response yet via e-mail but I'm curious what to expect. There were no details online showing the pertinent authentication markers but I risked it, because I've successfully purchased from them before *sigh*


----------



## wileycat

marksuzy said:


> I agree. I used to buy from them quite frequently, but no longer the case. I also think it's strange that they don't provide key photos in their descriptions (e.g., stains, interior of bags, close up of buttons or details). It would make everyone's lives easier if there was better disclosure--including theirs. It would help reduce the number of returns if the buyer knew exactly what she was purchasing.


 
I agree completely.  I had purchased items quite frequently from this website for the past two years, but have found problems with nearly every transaction/item in the past few months.  All problems stem from the company's failure to disclose (at all or properly).  The company uses the term "Very Good", with no description and no specific photographs of what might be the issue with the items.  It uses the term "Excellent" when the items that arrive are actually damaged.  It uses the term "Pristine" when the items that arrive show that they have been worn/used.  It uses the phrase "With Tags", which often means the tag is included in a pocket, but is not attached to the item itself.  I have ordered clothing, which the company described as "Excellent", but the items arrived smelling horribly (and according to a reputable drycleaner, permanently or irreparably), or torn, stained, or in immediate need of dry-cleaning.  Several items are listed with improper measurements, which is a waste to the customer that pays the shipping costs both ways.  I have ordered jewelry items (which the company states can be returned only for a store credit) which are described as "Excellent", but bracelets will not latch at all, necklaces have broken chains, clip-on earrings would not adhere to anything, rings have missing stones, etc.  I have ordered a bracelet described as 1 1/2 inch in width, that was at most 1/2 inch wide.  All handbags are listed as "final" sales, but several listings do not properly/fully describe the items.  I have ordered a tote that when it arrives is missing the shoulder strap, and the item listing or description said nothing about that.  (The company said if the listing does not affirmatively say that the shoulder strap is included, the customer must assume it is not included.  I doubt customers are aware of that nuance.)  I have ordered a handbag described as "leather", but upon arrival readily showed it is synthetic.  I have ordered a handbag described as "Excellent", but upon arrival showed the material at all exterior corners has badly worn off down to the lining.  I ordered a jacket, which the company described as "Excellent", but the bow embellishment on the front of the jacket badly sagged/drooped and did not appear like it did in the photographs; the company's customer service rep thereafter admitted that wads of tape were used to prop up the embellishment, so that it did not sag for the photograph, and thereafter the tape was removed.   One item that I ordered 24 days ago has never even been shipped.  The company's customer service is very slow to respond to any inquiry, taking several days.  Several times, and most recently, the responses remarkably try to shift responsibility for the lack of disclosure, to the customer.  Yet, the burden for full and proper disclosures lies with the company.  Sadly, something has gone very, very wrong.


----------



## lyseiki8

&#8230; Well, things have gone wrong for me lately too - scarf arrived WITHOUT a box even though the posting listed with one; a LV came WITHOUT a bag and a pair of flats with tell tale signs on the soles indicating CLEARLY they were of two different pairs of shoes {doubt the authenticity}  I emailed their customer service and even highlighted it in the return form but guess what .. it was relisted and sold shortly.

No more for me with RR.


----------



## onaisa

I have only bought one item from them (Aug 2014) (after a year of skimming their site while researching fakes/reals and being skeptical, rightfully so after reading these posts). I surprisingly received great customer service from their SF and NY locations for questions on the Moncler Fendi Spy bag (obsessed with these bags since high school from when my aunt had one, I still get compliments everywhere i go), the guy even gave me a 25% off code, vs the 20% advertised on the site. The bag also turned out to be in better condition than how it was described and its authentic.


----------



## JuliJenn

lshcat said:


> I was wondering how they handled the fakes issue with you? Resolved with refunds quickly? I just got a fake wallet from them it arrived this morning.  No response yet via e-mail but I'm curious what to expect. There were no details online showing the pertinent authentication markers but I risked it, because I've successfully purchased from them before *sigh*



Hi Ishcat, Thank you for your message.  You should be fine, but its a long process. I had to submit proof that the item was a fake, which I did.  I got that together before I even contacted them.  Then I sent the email including photos and the proof that the item was not authentic.

They refunded my money, but it was not handled as quickly as I would have liked.   There is this one rep at The Real Real who is very good about following up. His name is Anthony. If you are lucky enough to get him when you contact them, he does a good job. I have gotten other reps who are very rude dealing with issues, but Anthony is terrific!  Unfortunately he couldn't speed up the process, but he tried to keep me updated, which I appreciated.  I finally did get my refund.  I wish you luck in getting your money back too!  Please keep me posted and let me know if you have any other questions about what I had to do.  All my best!


----------



## lshcat

JuliJenn said:


> Hi Ishcat, Thank you for your message.  You should be fine, but its a long process. I had to submit proof that the item was a fake, which I did.  I got that together before I even contacted them.  Then I sent the email including photos and the proof that the item was not authentic.
> 
> They refunded my money, but it was not handled as quickly as I would have liked.   There is this one rep at The Real Real who is very good about following up. His name is Anthony. If you are lucky enough to get him when you contact them, he does a good job. I have gotten other reps who are very rude dealing with issues, but Anthony is terrific!  Unfortunately he couldn't speed up the process, but he tried to keep me updated, which I appreciated.  I finally did get my refund.  I wish you luck in getting your money back too!  Please keep me posted and let me know if you have any other questions about what I had to do.  All my best!




Thank you so much for your reply!

I did get a response from Anthony, who promptly sent me a return label/RMA. He said he'd have the item flagged for re-examination for the authenticators upon its return.

Great news so far. I sent it back using their label, via FedEx. I included photos showing where the item is clearly not authentic, even comparison shots, w/ a nice note. 

Fast forward to today I realized I haven't heard anything for awhile, luckily I saved the tracking info and just discovered (I called) it's been sitting at a Fed Ex office in CA for a week, it was placed on hold there at the request of a Real Real employee (FedEx gave me the name) - so WTH. I am so confused, they are leaving me hanging and I'm finding it very rude. These people are so difficult to work with. I don't understand it. Keep your fingers crossed for me! I don't want to have to get my CC card co. involved and start a war over a $400 wallet. Ugh.


----------



## pquiles

I am freaked out by the last couple of posts.  I just bought quite a bit from this site today.  I figured if its advertised on tPF it was okay.  Now I am not so sure.  Wish me luck.


----------



## marksuzy

pquiles said:


> I am freaked out by the last couple of posts.  I just bought quite a bit from this site today.  I figured if its advertised on tPF it was okay.  Now I am not so sure.  Wish me luck.



I would recommend inspecting your items carefully upon receipt and even though they are marked FINAL SALE, if they were misrepresented (condition, authenticity, etc., ) requesting a refund as soon as possible. When I purchased items that were non-returnable (sale, purses, etc.,) and they arrived in less than condition, I never requested a return because I didn't think it was possible. I've come to learn that it is possible as long as you are vigilant and diligent about it! 

I hope your purchases turn out to be satisfactory as you can still get some great deals during their 40-50% off sale!


----------



## pquiles

marksuzy said:


> I would recommend inspecting your items carefully upon receipt and even though they are marked FINAL SALE, if they were misrepresented (condition, authenticity, etc., ) requesting a refund as soon as possible. When I purchased items that were non-returnable (sale, purses, etc.,) and they arrived in less than condition, I never requested a return because I didn't think it was possible. I've come to learn that it is possible as long as you are vigilant and diligent about it!
> 
> I hope your purchases turn out to be satisfactory as you can still get some great deals during their 40-50% off sale!



Thank you. ... Praying that I don't have issues; BUT I am planning on doing a thorough inspection in case I do.


----------



## uadjit

pquiles said:


> I am freaked out by the last couple of posts.  I just bought quite a bit from this site today.  I figured if its advertised on tPF it was okay.  Now I am not so sure.  Wish me luck.



If you bought anything very expensive I'd get it authenticated ASAP just in case. Good luck!


----------



## JuliJenn

lshcat said:


> Thank you so much for your reply!
> 
> I did get a response from Anthony, who promptly sent me a return label/RMA. He said he'd have the item flagged for re-examination for the authenticators upon its return.
> 
> Great news so far. I sent it back using their label, via FedEx. I included photos showing where the item is clearly not authentic, even comparison shots, w/ a nice note.
> 
> Fast forward to today I realized I haven't heard anything for awhile, luckily I saved the tracking info and just discovered (I called) it's been sitting at a Fed Ex office in CA for a week, it was placed on hold there at the request of a Real Real employee (FedEx gave me the name) - so WTH. I am so confused, they are leaving me hanging and I'm finding it very rude. These people are so difficult to work with. I don't understand it. Keep your fingers crossed for me! I don't want to have to get my CC card co. involved and start a war over a $400 wallet. Ugh.




Hi Ishcat, I really hope that you have gotten your refund back by now. I completely commiserate with you.  I don't know why I don't learn my lesson by now. I wish there was an alternative to the Real Real, but I have yet to find one with the same price point.  

I am going through another "situation" with them.  I think I had posted about a pair of Louboutin Relikas I had bought from them in June which were damaged by their really shoddy packaging (including them forgetting to include the Louboutin box and dust bags the shoes were supposed to come with).  Well, I had been searching for a pair of the Chloe suede wedges with the ankle straps for a while...then of course they popped up on the Real Real.  I had to bite.  I decided to take another chance because I wanted them so badly.  

When they arrived, the were packaged the exact same way as the Louboutins...the same way Anthony had previously promised they would stop doing!  They stuffed both shoes, totally unprotected, in one small bag and then stuck that bag in a bigger box.  Of course the sharp sole of one of the shoes rubbed against the soft delicate suede of the other one all the way across the country, so when I opened the box, there was this huge long scratch across the top front of the right shoe. I tried to brush it with a soft suede brush, but there was no way that the scratch could be erased. I wanted to cry.How can they have so little respect for these gorgeous clothes and shoes?!  Its so sad!

So I sent in an email with photos and heard back from Anthony.  He was super nice again, and gave me a $25 credit with them, and sent me the label.  He promised I would have my full refund within five business days of them receiving the shoes back.  That was the first week of October. The FedEx took over a week to get the shoes back. Then..

Its now been 7 business days and the shoes have been back at their warehouse in San Fran since 9am on 10/23.  I have received not one reply to my inquiries about my refund. The normal returns time is 5 days, and this is a return that I had to send b/c they damaged my purchase!  

I don't know when I am going to get my money back, but I'm starting to really worry. I don't know what I can do to make them refund my payment!  I have never done a charge back before, but I hope that it doesn't come to that. I will give it another week, but then I am going to have to get in touch with my credit card company or something. I honestly don't know why they treat their customers this way!

I am sorry to go on and on...I appreciate your letting me vent.  I'm just so frustrated!  I am so sad that the shoes were ruined to begin with and now I have to beg for my money back.  Its ridiculous!  Please let me know if you have had luck with your refund on your wallet. I really hope you are not still waiting.  How awful!  I'm right there with you.  Thanks so much for your post.  I hope you have a great rest of your weekend!


----------



## onaisa

lshcat said:


> Thank you so much for your reply!
> 
> I did get a response from Anthony, who promptly sent me a return label/RMA. He said he'd have the item flagged for re-examination for the authenticators upon its return.
> 
> Great news so far. I sent it back using their label, via FedEx. I included photos showing where the item is clearly not authentic, even comparison shots, w/ a nice note.
> 
> Fast forward to today I realized I haven't heard anything for awhile, luckily I saved the tracking info and just discovered (I called) it's been sitting at a Fed Ex office in CA for a week, it was placed on hold there at the request of a Real Real employee (FedEx gave me the name) - so WTH. I am so confused, they are leaving me hanging and I'm finding it very rude. These people are so difficult to work with. I don't understand it. Keep your fingers crossed for me! I don't want to have to get my CC card co. involved and start a war over a $400 wallet. Ugh.


Let me know how it turns out. 

It was Anthony (SF Location) who helped me with my Fendi Moncler spy bag (aug2014, however, it was before purchase.)  He made a note in my account that I had called and was concerned with the spy wand not working, so if any issues came up if i purchased this particular item it would be quickly resolved. Fortunately everything was fine, but Anthony seemed genuinely very helpful, quick to respond/call back etc. Have you tried calling Anthony again (hopefully he hasn't left the company!)?


----------



## lshcat

JuliJenn said:


> Hi Ishcat, I really hope that you have gotten your refund back by now. I completely commiserate with you.  I don't know why I don't learn my lesson by now. I wish there was an alternative to the Real Real, but I have yet to find one with the same price point.
> 
> I am going through another "situation" with them.  I think I had posted about a pair of Louboutin Relikas I had bought from them in June which were damaged by their really shoddy packaging (including them forgetting to include the Louboutin box and dust bags the shoes were supposed to come with).  Well, I had been searching for a pair of the Chloe suede wedges with the ankle straps for a while...then of course they popped up on the Real Real.  I had to bite.  I decided to take another chance because I wanted them so badly.
> 
> When they arrived, the were packaged the exact same way as the Louboutins...the same way Anthony had previously promised they would stop doing!  They stuffed both shoes, totally unprotected, in one small bag and then stuck that bag in a bigger box.  Of course the sharp sole of one of the shoes rubbed against the soft delicate suede of the other one all the way across the country, so when I opened the box, there was this huge long scratch across the top front of the right shoe. I tried to brush it with a soft suede brush, but there was no way that the scratch could be erased. I wanted to cry.How can they have so little respect for these gorgeous clothes and shoes?!  Its so sad!
> 
> So I sent in an email with photos and heard back from Anthony.  He was super nice again, and gave me a $25 credit with them, and sent me the label.  He promised I would have my full refund within five business days of them receiving the shoes back.  That was the first week of October. The FedEx took over a week to get the shoes back. Then..
> 
> Its now been 7 business days and the shoes have been back at their warehouse in San Fran since 9am on 10/23.  I have received not one reply to my inquiries about my refund. The normal returns time is 5 days, and this is a return that I had to send b/c they damaged my purchase!
> 
> I don't know when I am going to get my money back, but I'm starting to really worry. I don't know what I can do to make them refund my payment!  I have never done a charge back before, but I hope that it doesn't come to that. I will give it another week, but then I am going to have to get in touch with my credit card company or something. I honestly don't know why they treat their customers this way!
> 
> I am sorry to go on and on...I appreciate your letting me vent.  I'm just so frustrated!  I am so sad that the shoes were ruined to begin with and now I have to beg for my money back.  Its ridiculous!  Please let me know if you have had luck with your refund on your wallet. I really hope you are not still waiting.  How awful!  I'm right there with you.  Thanks so much for your post.  I hope you have a great rest of your weekend!





onaisa said:


> Let me know how it turns out.
> 
> It was Anthony (SF Location) who helped me with my Fendi Moncler spy bag (aug2014, however, it was before purchase.)  He made a note in my account that I had called and was concerned with the spy wand not working, so if any issues came up if i purchased this particular item it would be quickly resolved. Fortunately everything was fine, but Anthony seemed genuinely very helpful, quick to respond/call back etc. Have you tried calling Anthony again (hopefully he hasn't left the company!)?





I think the moral of the story with them is it might be a pain, but they will make it right. Eventually. 

I must admit I will probably not check their site all that often anymore, but I did receive my refund. That 'processed RMA' e-mail came through the next morning after I wrote and inquired (sternly) with my info from FedEx about the held package. No reply though, just the processed refund. And a small store credit. Very odd, but at least the refund came through. I think they have been backlogged and I imagine Anthony will reply at some point soon. I agree he is very good (or has been so far) and I think the Real Real better make sure he sticks around! 

I would also recommend to anyone else reading this who uses their pre-paid labels for returns, to get the drop off slip with the tracking number on it from FedEx, and keep it safe in case there needs to be a follow-up. I have noticed that the link they send you for any return label goes invalid within a certain time-frame, and the tracking # isn't there any longer online for your reference. When I have returned shoes in the past on my own dime with priority mail insured, I sure received a FAR more prompt refund. (Side note on that one, they were a totally different brand than was listed, lol.) *sigh* And reposted back up for sale with the same incorrect information.

Good deals to be had, but proceed with caution. 

Juli hopefully they are now catching up and your refund comes through soon! Keep us posted! So sad about the suede damage. : (


----------



## onaisa

lshcat said:


> I think the moral of the story with them is it might be a pain, but they will make it right. Eventually.
> 
> I must admit I will probably not check their site all that often anymore, but I did receive my refund. That 'processed RMA' e-mail came through the next morning after I wrote and inquired (sternly) with my info from FedEx about the held package. No reply though, just the processed refund. And a small store credit. Very odd, but at least the refund came through. I think they have been backlogged and I imagine Anthony will reply at some point soon. I agree he is very good (or has been so far) and I think the Real Real better make sure he sticks around!
> 
> I would also recommend to anyone else reading this who uses their pre-paid labels for returns, to get the drop off slip with the tracking number on it from FedEx, and keep it safe in case there needs to be a follow-up. I have noticed that the link they send you for any return label goes invalid within a certain time-frame, and the tracking # isn't there any longer online for your reference. When I have returned shoes in the past on my own dime with priority mail insured, I sure received a FAR more prompt refund. (Side note on that one, they were a totally different brand than was listed, lol.) *sigh* And reposted back up for sale with the same incorrect information.
> 
> Good deals to be had, but proceed with caution.
> 
> Juli hopefully they are now catching up and your refund comes through soon! Keep us posted! So sad about the suede damage. : (


awesome you got the refund, and a credit! 

Yes, i agree, they better make sure Anthony sticks around, hard to find good customer service lately (anywhere!).


----------



## JuliJenn

lshcat said:


> I think the moral of the story with them is it might be a pain, but they will make it right. Eventually.
> 
> I must admit I will probably not check their site all that often anymore, but I did receive my refund. That 'processed RMA' e-mail came through the next morning after I wrote and inquired (sternly) with my info from FedEx about the held package. No reply though, just the processed refund. And a small store credit. Very odd, but at least the refund came through. I think they have been backlogged and I imagine Anthony will reply at some point soon. I agree he is very good (or has been so far) and I think the Real Real better make sure he sticks around!
> 
> I would also recommend to anyone else reading this who uses their pre-paid labels for returns, to get the drop off slip with the tracking number on it from FedEx, and keep it safe in case there needs to be a follow-up. I have noticed that the link they send you for any return label goes invalid within a certain time-frame, and the tracking # isn't there any longer online for your reference. When I have returned shoes in the past on my own dime with priority mail insured, I sure received a FAR more prompt refund. (Side note on that one, they were a totally different brand than was listed, lol.) *sigh* And reposted back up for sale with the same incorrect information.
> 
> Good deals to be had, but proceed with caution.
> 
> Juli hopefully they are now catching up and your refund comes through soon! Keep us posted! So sad about the suede damage. : (



Hi Ishcat, 

Thank you so much!  You are very kind.  I'm really happy to hear that your refund came through! Finally!  I think you put it perfectly:  _It might  be a pain, but they will make it right_. 

Fortunately, my refund came through last night too. Yay!  I also received a follow up email from Anthony and he gave me another $25 site credit for the delay in processing my refund.  ITA with you that they better do their best to hold on to him!  He is a total asset to that company and definitely deserves a raise, IMO! He is the front-man to all the behind the scenes mess-ups, over which he has no control.  Yet he is super gracious and helpful.  They are lucky to have him!  

So right after the suede shoe issue, my next purchase from them was a Prada top. The website listed the top as cotton, but when it arrived it was 100% wool. Not the same thing.  This time, I didn't even bother bringing it up with them to get the free return label. I live in Boston, so with their returns in Cali, the Fedex ground takes over a week to get the package back to them. Then there is the 2 week+ wait to process once delivered. Since it was a small top, I just took the hit and returned it at my own expense. That way, I know its there in 2 days, and the processing will happen as it happens but at least the shipping time was shorter. 

I think that I just have to come to the realization that buying from them is a buy-at-your-own-risk type deal, and so I will adjust accordingly. 

Although their prices have gone up a lot over the past year or so, there are still some good deals to be found. So, I'll still check their sales.  I just know now that refunds/returns do not take 5 business days to process as the website says.  Its more like three weeks.  And that's okay now that I know to expect that length of time. I will also keep in mind that not everything is accurately described.  There have been times though that I have found gorgeous things, so its just a trade off. 

Thank you so much for your posts and for sharing your experience too. I appreciate it, and I really appreciate your help too.  Please know I wish you all the best! Thanks again, and I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## JuliJenn

pquiles said:


> I am freaked out by the last couple of posts.  I just bought quite a bit from this site today.  I figured if its advertised on tPF it was okay.  Now I am not so sure.  Wish me luck.



Hi Pquiles,  I know I have complained a bit, but please know that I have had some great luck with some of my Real Real purchases. I have bought some great things from them over the years.  The majority of my purchases have been okay. I have had issue with only a few things, so now I just authenticate so I can rest assured.  If anything does come back as a fake, my experience has shown that they will take it back. It may take a bit to get your refund processed, but you will get it. I hope that helps!


----------



## CSamoylov

I ordered a  Chanel bag from them on 11/2 and still have yet to receive it or a a tracking number. This is beyond frustrating. Emails to customer service have no response and when I call I'm left on hold for hours.


----------



## lyseiki8

CSamoylov said:


> I ordered a  Chanel bag from them on 11/2 and still have yet to receive it or a a tracking number. = No email confirmation?  Did you log into your RR account and look under PURCHASE?  This is beyond frustrating. Emails to customer service have no response and when I call I'm left on hold for hours.


  Depending on your location, they are open between 9 to 5 pacific time.  Yesterday I was fortunate to speak to Anthony about a refund query around 3pm west coast time.   I hope you have heard from them by now.


----------



## sxinpp

I am a first look member of the site, actually I think it worth. I never made purchase of bags or hermes stuff and I only buy clothes or shoes that marked in excellent or pristine condition. Overall my experience are good, what I received was usually brand new, and high quality fabric clothes. My friend bought a hermes bangle before and they even had the receipt of the bangle, which was bought in HongKong. I think people who decide to make any purchase should have rich experience figuring the authenticity of the stuff he wants to buy.


----------



## sxinpp

Hindi830 said:


> Anyone ever purchase Hermes bracelets from them?


my friend bought a lot hermes enamel bracelets, and she had good experience which many of them comes in original box and with a receipt.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I bought an Hermès Kelly bag from TRR and the experience was absolutely fantastic except for the packaging. The bag was well priced; I had it authenticated before I purchased of course; the customer service was kind enough to be open with me on the phone about two Kellys that were available and the differences; and the bag when it arrived was fantastic. 
I have a house in a state with no sales tax on wearables so I had them ship there; no problem and no tax applied. Only issue is they shipped the bag in its dust bag alone in a box with almost no padding. TERRIBLE packaging for a bag over $5K, fortunately no damage. If I bought again I would be specific about packaging to ship. 
With regard to authenticity, I would always have an item authenticated prior to purchase if possible. Fakes are getting so sophisticated that only a real expert can tell, and the so-called authentication experts at 90% of the resale places are NOT expert in every brand. TRR, Fashionphile, and Portero have all sold fakes unknowingly in my direct experience.


----------



## marksuzy

QuelleFromage said:


> I bought an Hermès Kelly bag from TRR and the experience was absolutely fantastic except for the packaging. The bag was well priced; I had it authenticated before I purchased of course; the customer service was kind enough to be open with me on the phone about two Kellys that were available and the differences; and the bag when it arrived was fantastic.
> I have a house in a state with no sales tax on wearables so I had them ship there; no problem and no tax applied. Only issue is they shipped the bag in its dust bag alone in a box with almost no padding. TERRIBLE packaging for a bag over $5K, fortunately no damage. If I bought again I would be specific about packaging to ship.
> With regard to authenticity, I would always have an item authenticated prior to purchase if possible. Fakes are getting so sophisticated that only a real expert can tell, and the so-called authentication experts at 90% of the resale places are NOT expert in every brand. TRR, Fashionphile, and Portero have all sold fakes unknowingly in my direct experience.




How did you have it authenticated prior to purchase? Were you worried about the purse being sold to someone else before the authentication was complete? Thanks for sharing information as I always wondered about that for expensive non-returnable items from TRR.


----------



## QuelleFromage

marksuzy said:


> How did you have it authenticated prior to purchase? Were you worried about the purse being sold to someone else before the authentication was complete? Thanks for sharing information as I always wondered about that for expensive non-returnable items from TRR.



Happy to help. I used a paid authenticator, bababebi, as I always do when seriously considering an Hermès purchase or any big purchase. If the bag in question is a find at a good price, or rare,  would not wait for a free authentication, although that is an amazing service to have here on tPF. Also, having a paid authentication to file with the piece is great in case I ever sell it.
In this particular case, TRR held the bag for me for a day, so it was easy, but paid authentication is generally fast.
That said, if I didn't have time for authentication, I know my Hermès very well and from a reseller like TRR that guarantees authenticity, I feel that my Amex gives me an extra level of safety. I have a platinum Amex for just this reason. I do trust PayPal Buyer Protection, but not nearly as much as I trust Amex, so eBay purchases are a different story.
Edited to note: I would have absolutely zero problem doing a chargeback if a retailer sold me a fake and did not take immediate action/respond immediately. These are not one-person eBay operations, they are companies with millions/tens of millions/sometimes more in funding, sizable staffs, and multiple offices.


----------



## marksuzy

QuelleFromage said:


> Happy to help. I used a paid authenticator, bababebi, as I always do when seriously considering an Hermès purchase or any big purchase. If the bag in question is a find at a good price, or rare,  would not wait for a free authentication, although that is an amazing service to have here on tPF. Also, having a paid authentication to file with the piece is great in case I ever sell it.
> In this particular case, TRR held the bag for me for a day, so it was easy, but paid authentication is generally fast.
> That said, if I didn't have time for authentication, I know my Hermès very well and from a reseller like TRR that guarantees authenticity, I feel that my Amex gives me an extra level of safety. I have a platinum Amex for just this reason. I do trust PayPal Buyer Protection, but not nearly as much as I trust Amex, so eBay purchases are a different story.
> Edited to note: I would have absolutely zero problem doing a chargeback if a retailer sold me a fake and did not take immediate action/respond immediately. These are not one-person eBay operations, they are companies with millions/tens of millions/sometimes more in funding, sizable staffs, and multiple offices.




Thank you very much for this information. Super helpful!


----------



## LaLa'spurse

I probably would not buy from Real Real again. My very first buy from them after forking out much for my shipping fee, the package was lost albeit that's more of a Fedex issue but when i called Real about this, i was only greeted with lukewarm lackluster customer service after being on hold for 20 mins. It just left me undesired with a bad taste in my mouth. And after reading the many complaints from BBB website and Glassdoor ..it explains a whole lot!! I doubt the likelihood of me supporting this business anymore no matter how good some of the sales might seem. Sorry


----------



## BVfanatic13

LaLa'spurse said:


> I probably would not buy from Real Real again. My very first buy from them after forking out much for my shipping fee, the package was lost albeit that's more of a Fedex issue but when i called Real about this, i was only greeted with lukewarm lackluster customer service after being on hold for 20 mins. It just left me undesired with a bad taste in my mouth. And after reading the many complaints from BBB website and Glassdoor ..it explains a whole lot!! I doubt the likelihood of me supporting this business anymore no matter how good some of the sales might seem. Sorry



Sold a couple of my gucci bags when they were fairly new to the market. They were great then.  Subsequently TRR expanded to clothes and paintings etc and became too big to manage.  Now with additional warehouses in the East Coast, the listings are all over the place (wrong pictures, wrong descriptions, items listed under wrong category .. and so on). I will not shop there unless I am absolutely sure the item looks good.  (


----------



## LauraRMCF

Hi, I recently bought a pair of shoes for $75, with the shipping it came to $95 (it's 35 for Canada...which is insane). I'm just wondering, if any of you Canadians who bought from here were loaded with customs and duties at the door.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I hate their shipping costs, they are outrageous. I once bought two items but in two orders, on the exact same day within less than hour of each other. I did it because I had something in my cart but wasn't done shopping and didn't want to lose the one item, so bought it, and then once I found something else, bought that too. I emailed to see if they could combine shipping since it was like $24 in shipping, and they said no. Once you apply the 20% codes, the cost still comes out to be what is listed on the site. Shipping + tax adds so much to the cost that it's prevented me from purchasing in the past.

Also recently, I placed an order with two items in it, and both were shipped separately. One two days after the other. I requested a return for the first item first (which was fine), then today tried to request a return for the second, since it's at exactly 14 days from when the second item shipped. But when I go to my account, I can't, and I assume it's because they tracked the # of days from when the first part of the order shipped. I emailed customer service about this, but it could be until next week that they get back to me, and then for sure it will be too late. I am very annoyed about this, but I do find great deals on their site, so I'm torn.


----------



## mranda

Check your accounts! They gave me a $50 credit that expires at the end of the month. I hadn't ordered in well over a year, so maybe they are trying to get clients back.


----------



## Marey

> Check your accounts! They gave me a $50 credit that expires at the end of the month. I hadn't ordered in well over a year, so maybe they are trying to get clients back.



Thanks! I only had a $25 one, but I've never bought from them before. My account said I only had until the 31st to spend it, and I have already overspent this month, so I found a $45 Kate Spade coin purse and snatched it up for $20. Could be a nice little gift for someone down the line even if I don't end up using it!


----------



## mranda

Marey said:


> Thanks! I only had a $25 one, but I've never bought from them before. My account said I only had until the 31st to spend it, and I have already overspent this month, so I found a $45 Kate Spade coin purse and snatched it up for $20. Could be a nice little gift for someone down the line even if I don't end up using it!



Glad to help! I love free credits


----------



## klynneann

mranda said:


> Check your accounts! They gave me a $50 credit that expires at the end of the month. I hadn't ordered in well over a year, so maybe they are trying to get clients back.


 
I've been checking on and off for the last week or so to see if I could find something that was $100 or less to use my credit on, because I've totally gone overbudget this year.  Last night I finally found a Fendi silk scarf.  It was $125, plus 20% off, plus the credit, so it came to $50 - pretty good.    That shipping kills you though!!


----------



## LoubFashionista

Does anyone have feedback on selling their items to TRR? From what I've heard, you really have no idea how much you'll make on your item since people are using discount codes and they offer promos which takes away from the profit.


----------



## frostiblack

Hi all,

I just wanted to write with my experiences at the RR. I've made 5 orders since November 2014:

- Viktor & Rolf Jacket - listed as Very Good condition (minor hole) but I found another hole in the pocket. It was such a low price though, I just had it repaired. For the price, I'm very happy.
- Philip Lim Blazer - Perfect condition, thrilled
- Dior Homme Sweater - Listed as Very Good, arrived like new
- Comme des Garcons blazer - New with tags, very happy
- Paul Smith coat - on its way - fingers crossed

Aside from the V&R jacket being in slightly worse shape than I hoped, I've been happy with RR. 

The only thing that I resent are the high shipping charges ($35 to Canada per order). When you add the 18% duty that Fedex collects upon delivery, it makes ordering small items less of a bargain, even when they run the 30%+ off sales.


----------



## mranda

Just had my first negative purchase with  The Real Real. I ordered a pair of rag & bone sloane plaid skinny jeans. I was really excited for them. They came today and they fit perfectly. I loved them! BUT one of the plaid patches was ripped from the seam creating a big hole where you could see through to the inerior pocket. I feel like I could have lived with that if I had it repaird....but then I noticed that there was a tear forming at the bottom of the zipper. It wasn't all the way through, but it was very close. I had to send them back. I can't justify paying $77 for damaged jeans. Honestly, I am surprised The Real Real accepted those jeans to consign given the defects. They sent me a FedEx label and I am hoping the return goes smoothly.


----------



## Michelle1x

mranda said:


> Just had my first negative purchase with  The Real Real. I ordered a pair of rag & bone sloane plaid skinny jeans. I was really excited for them. They came today and they fit perfectly. I loved them! BUT one of the plaid patches was ripped from the seam creating a big hole where you could see through to the inerior pocket. I feel like I could have lived with that if I had it repaird....but then I noticed that there was a tear forming at the bottom of the zipper. It wasn't all the way through, but it was very close. I had to send them back. I can't justify paying $77 for damaged jeans. Honestly, I am surprised The Real Real accepted those jeans to consign given the defects. They sent me a FedEx label and I am hoping the return goes smoothly.


I'm getting ready to consign with RealReal.  I sold a NWT Zac Posen dress before and was generally happy as a consignor except (as was mentioned above)- the buyer bought using a discount code and I didn't get too much for it... but it was ok.

Now, a year later they have a more restrictive designer list and claim they won't take anything over 5 years old and if you send them something over 5 years old they will send it back and deduct shipping.  I have some NWT Lanvin and Dolce items but I have no clue how to verify if these are from pre-2010.  A black blazer is pretty timeless so 5 years seems a bit extreme.  So combining the inability to accept some of my NWT designers plus the 5 year rule I'm thinking about skipping them.

I am looking for another consignment site to sell things on if anyone can recommend.  I have some Lanvin, Narciso, Dolce, Missoni shoes, Miriam Ocariz pink blazer, Genen Ford dress, iceberg slacks etc - all nwt


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Michelle1x said:


> I'm getting ready to consign with RealReal.  I sold a NWT Zac Posen dress before and was generally happy as a consignor except (as was mentioned above)- the buyer bought using a discount code and I didn't get too much for it... but it was ok.
> 
> Now, a year later they have a more restrictive designer list and claim they won't take anything over 5 years old and if you send them something over 5 years old they will send it back and deduct shipping.  I have some NWT Lanvin and Dolce items but I have no clue how to verify if these are from pre-2010.  A black blazer is pretty timeless so 5 years seems a bit extreme.  So combining the inability to accept some of my NWT designers plus the 5 year rule I'm thinking about skipping them.
> 
> I am looking for another consignment site to sell things on if anyone can recommend.  I have some Lanvin, Narciso, Dolce, Missoni shoes, Miriam Ocariz pink blazer, Genen Ford dress, iceberg slacks etc - all nwt




That is interesting seeing all the Chanel they have from 2007 collections, plus the vintage items.


----------



## rambunctious

So far, I'm a fan.  They've been very good and responsive to my customer service calls and I've been happy with the goods I received.
When they sent a sweater that was a different size than listed on the site, they took it back and refunded my shipping costs. (but I did ask just in case they didn't offer.)   I had a small issue with another purchase and they gave me a $25 credit without asking. (though I did indicate they should do something for me.)
I also had a purchase get waylaid by FedEx.  They contacted me after the person who wrongly received it called them. (thank god for honest people!) And they're re-shipping it to me and refunding my shipping costs.  
I've been leery of their bags because I'm afraid of fakes.  BUT I just bought an Hermes fourre-tout and I'm HOPING it's no problem. (they won't authenticate these bags on the Hermes authentication forum precisely because there are so many fakes.)  But I figure if the bag looks as good in person as it was on the site, I'll feel fine about it.  If it's a superfake, and, really, it would have to be if it's not real because what I saw on the site was good workmanship and care of detail, then I'll live with it because it IS canvas, not leather.  Expensive but not ruinously so and I'm buying it for the color and the look.  It looks right.  
So, fingers crossed.  But, so far, I'm happy with them.
BUT, their shipping  costs are shocking.  The packaging is always top-notch, they really take care and put small items in boxes with ribbon inside of the shipping boxes or use fabric garment bags for coats.  But it still feels like a lot. I'd almost rather they just spread the costs into the list price of the goods and give free shipping.  Emotionally, it would probably make shoppers happier.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

rambunctious said:


> So far, I'm a fan.  They've been very good and responsive to my customer service calls and I've been happy with the goods I received.
> When they sent a sweater that was a different size than listed on the site, they took it back and refunded my shipping costs. (but I did ask just in case they didn't offer.)   I had a small issue with another purchase and they gave me a $25 credit without asking. (though I did indicate they should do something for me.)
> I also had a purchase get waylaid by FedEx.  They contacted me after the person who wrongly received it called them. (thank god for honest people!) And they're re-shipping it to me and refunding my shipping costs.
> I've been leery of their bags because I'm afraid of fakes.  BUT I just bought an Hermes fourre-tout and I'm HOPING it's no problem. (they won't authenticate these bags on the Hermes authentication forum precisely because there are so many fakes.)  But I figure if the bag looks as good in person as it was on the site, I'll feel fine about it.  If it's a superfake, and, really, it would have to be if it's not real because what I saw on the site was good workmanship and care of detail, then I'll live with it because it IS canvas, not leather.  Expensive but not ruinously so and I'm buying it for the color and the look.  It looks right.
> So, fingers crossed.  But, so far, I'm happy with them.
> BUT, their shipping  costs are shocking.  The packaging is always top-notch, they really take care and put small items in boxes with ribbon inside of the shipping boxes or use fabric garment bags for coats.  But it still feels like a lot. I'd almost rather they just spread the costs into the list price of the goods and give free shipping.  Emotionally, it would probably make shoppers happier.


I purchased a few things and I found everything to be nicely packed and well presented. Everything was as described or better.
I even have no quarrels with their shipping fee - I always check out with all the items I want to purchase all at once (I put them on my obsessed list, that way they are easy to put into the cart and check out), in RL I see companies charging $6 or $7 to ship a box weighing a few ounces so $12 for all I buy is not that much.

I did get some things I bought authenticated and I know if I ever purchase something like Hermes or LV, I will definitely spend the extra money it costs to get an authentication done.
It may not matter now, but you may want to sell it sometime down the line and finding out you ended up with a fake when it is too late to do anything about it is just not good.


----------



## mranda

I just wanted to write a quick update. I received my refund from the damaged jeans today. However, I am SHOCKED that they listed them back up for sale. These jeans were damaged! A patch was torn from the seams and there was a tear forming in the crotch! I am sorry for the next person who purchases them and has to go through the return process once they see the damages. Very disappointed in therealreal.


----------



## rambunctious

I got the Hermes fourre tout and...I'm not sure.  So much seems right (they won't authenticate them here so I just took a chance) but there's a couple of things I'm unsure about. Specifically, the stitching on the side. I know these are machine made unlike the leather pieces but, is this Hermes standard? It's even on both sides, with the same length of stitching.  But there's back stitching and it doesn't go all the way round.  I'm unsure.  It's final sale but I may have to question them hard about it.


----------



## marksuzy

rambunctious said:


> I got the Hermes fourre tout and...I'm not sure.  So much seems right (they won't authenticate them here so I just took a chance) but there's a couple of things I'm unsure about. Specifically, the stitching on the side. I know these are machine made unlike the leather pieces but, is this Hermes standard? It's even on both sides, with the same length of stitching.  But there's back stitching and it doesn't go all the way round.  I'm unsure.  It's final sale but I may have to question them hard about it.



I can't offer anything on the topic of authenticity, but just because it's Final Sale, doesn't actually mean it's buyer beware and you're stuck with it. I purchased some clothing on Final Sale and ended up returning for a refund due to imperfections not noted in the description.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I think you should get it authenticated. If it turns out to be fake, then write to their customer service, let them know and request a return authorization.

I also returned something that was not returnable but had undisclosed damage. They were very professional about it.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Sorry, I meant authenticate using an online service. I believe Bababebi(?) was mentioned earlier in this thread as a good one for Hermes?


----------



## rambunctious

I wrote them a note, showing the detail I felt unsure about and asking for a substantial reduction or just to return it.
They sent me a return label and apologized with no argument.
I'm sending it back. Those details just don't seem right to me and I'd rather not take the chance of having spent that much on a fake.  Not that I know it is, I stress to mention!  It's just my feeling and, luckily, TheRealReal is responding to that without an argument.


----------



## rainy1

I did a search but didn't really come up with too much. Has anyone shopped with the real real? I would love to hear opinions good or bad!  Thx


----------



## lshcat

rainy1 said:


> I did a search but didn't really come up with too much. Has anyone shopped with the real real? I would love to hear opinions good or bad!  Thx




Here is the thread on that site: http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/therealreal-opinions-774120.html


----------



## rainy1

lshcat said:


> Here is the thread on that site: http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/therealreal-opinions-774120.html



Thank you much!!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

I warn you against The Real Real. I don't recommend the Real Real for two reasons: 

1. All sales are final.

2. The one time I bought from them, the item was not as pictured. I bought a gold necklace semi-precious stones that was not as pictured. It is obvious that they enhanced the colors of the gemstones on the website. If I had known what the necklace really looks like, I would not have bought it.

Good luck with your decision!


----------



## rainy1

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> I warn you against The Real Real. I don't recommend the Real Real for two reasons:
> 
> 1. All sales are final.
> 
> 2. The one time I bought from them, the item was not as pictured. I bought a gold necklace semi-precious stones that was not as pictured. It is obvious that they enhanced the colors of the gemstones on the website. If I had known what the necklace really looks like, I would not have bought it.
> 
> Good luck with your decision!



Thank you very much. After reading the post that Ishcat provided (thx!) there's no way I will even look at that site. Too many bad situations. I work way too hard for my money to throw it away!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

rainy1 said:


> Thank you very much. After reading the post that Ishcat provided (thx!) there's no way I will even look at that site. Too many bad situations. I work way too hard for my money to throw it away!



You're welcome! And, yes, I wish I had saved my hard-earned money on that necklace!

I think TPF is such a valuable resource!  I have learned so much on this site!


----------



## rainy1

PurseMaven4Ever said:


> You're welcome! And, yes, I wish I had saved my hard-earned money on that necklace!
> 
> I think TPF is such a valuable resource!  I have learned so much on this site!



I tell my husband I'm doing "research" when I'm browsing TPF!! Lol love this site!


----------



## lyseiki8

Has anyone scrutinize the FEDEX tracking history of your order from TRR for the past few months?  This is the history of my most recent order =  Am I reading this right - my order has been "delivered to NJ from South Francisco before it is being delivered to California" again???   

*Date/Time
Activity		Location
2/26/2015 - Thursday
11:12 am	Departed FedEx location		KEASBEY, NJ
2/25/2015 - Wednesday
5:14 pm	Arrived at FedEx location		KEASBEY, NJ
12:00 am	Picked up		SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO, CA
2/24/2015 - Tuesday
1:58 pm	Shipment information sent to FedEx		*


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I think the AWB was created in SF but the item itself is in NJ so that is where it is shipping from.


----------



## lyseiki8

Hmmm .. I am not sure about this as it says "picked up at 12am and arrived in NJ at 5:14pm"


----------



## BeautyAddict58

It is weird, but I have been following a couple of shipments (shipped FedEx Ground) and from what I've seen they either ship from CA or NJ but the packages don't go from CA to NJ and then to the buyer's address. The company HQ is in CA, they have a warehouse (where they also process all returns) in NJ.


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

rainy1 said:


> I tell my husband I'm doing "research" when I'm browsing TPF!! Lol love this site!




LOL! Research -- love that! Well, it _is_, of course!


----------



## Shagerty

I've had only positive experiences with them as a buyer and a seller with them.  Their customer service has always been very professional and accommodating. Anything I ever had an issue with, even final sale items, they have returned them and in one case gave me a store credit for my troubles.


----------



## marksuzy

mranda said:


> I just wanted to write a quick update. I received my refund from the damaged jeans today. However, I am SHOCKED that they listed them back up for sale. These jeans were damaged! A patch was torn from the seams and there was a tear forming in the crotch! I am sorry for the next person who purchases them and has to go through the return process once they see the damages. Very disappointed in therealreal.



Same thing happened to me. I returned a stained sweater that was listed for sale again!


----------



## mranda

marksuzy said:


> Same thing happened to me. I returned a stained sweater that was listed for sale again!



That's really terrible!!! Anything to make a buck. Maybe they are hoping someone else wouldn't notice or bother to return.


----------



## Annabel Lee

So, something odd, and I'm not sure whether this has happened to anyone else. I wrote a few months ago to say I was happy with the two purchases I'd made on therealreal. I made both purchases just a few weeks apart. However, I looked up my purchases on the site a couple weeks later, and I saw that both were listed as sold--however the price had changed so that both were listed as having sold for approximately $100 cheaper. I guess this makes it appear to potential buyers that you can get some amazing deals on the site, but that was so shady it just totally turned me off of them.


----------



## 4purse

Thanks for this thread and all the info. I get emails from Real Real daily and take a look but never buy, now I never will.  As we've all heard " if it sounds too good to be true it probably is"


----------



## EmLooker

rainy1 said:


> I tell my husband I'm doing "research" when I'm browsing TPF!! Lol love this site!



+1


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi everyone!  I searched for a thread and didn't find one, so I thought I'd start one for those of you looking into selling/buying experiences with the RealReal.

I recently decided to clear out some stuff in my closet that I had listed on Ebay and Poshmark and were not moving.  I sent out about 20 items to TheRealReal and another 10 to Shop-Hers.  

PROS:
My items were listed quickly, the next business days after receiving them.
My first sale happened within minutes of the item being posted.
Sold 8 items in 7 days
$100 Gift Card for consigning

CONS
Items priced very low  - some 5-10% of the purchase price (even with tags)
Promo codes affect your total commission price

I personally didn't mind the low prices because I was determined to get this stuff out of my closet, I wasn't getting any decent offers and consignment here would have been a joke, they sell DVF dresses for $40-$45 so I would be getting 50% of that if choosing store credit.  

Shop-Hers has not even listed my items so I cannot even compare the two.... I like that they don't deduct promo codes from your sale, but it does take a while to get it going.  For anyone looking to sell, I have added an example of their pricing, please note that you can suggest a pricing threshold when you send your items in - I'm going to ask about exclusions from the promo codes if I send stuff it again.


----------



## mranda

There's a thread here http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/therealreal-opinions-774120.html

I didn't know promo codes affected commission. They always have a promo going!


----------



## JNH14

There was a business article about them being the best place to get good buys on designer things.  I listed a few things on Thread Flip and none have had any bites, even though they were both new things Burberry Wedges and Diane Von Furstenberg new with tags.  Might have to reconsider my consigning.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

JNH14 said:


> There was a business article about them being the best place to get good buys on designer things.  I listed a few things on Thread Flip and none have had any bites, even though they were both new things Burberry Wedges and Diane Von Furstenberg new with tags.  Might have to reconsider my consigning.


I think that if you're tired of managing those listings - you should go for it and set up a threshold/bottom line price for the item.  Keep us posted if you decide to move forward, I was hoping this forum would be more as a resource tool for potential sellers, I was struggling when I was trying to decide where to send my stuff


----------



## agentdna

^  I'm more concerned about the possibility of them telling the person who consigns the item that it was sold for less then they pocket the difference - not to say they'd do it, but who knows.


----------



## marksuzy

Annabel Lee said:


> So, something odd, and I'm not sure whether this has happened to anyone else. I wrote a few months ago to say I was happy with the two purchases I'd made on therealreal. I made both purchases just a few weeks apart. However, I looked up my purchases on the site a couple weeks later, and I saw that both were listed as sold--however the price had changed so that both were listed as having sold for approximately $100 cheaper. I guess this makes it appear to potential buyers that you can get some amazing deals on the site, but that was so shady it just totally turned me off of them.


I consigned some items to sell and check on them regularly. One of the items shows it's for sale, but if you clicked and looked at the item listing, it showed the status SOLD. I asked Customer Service what the deal was. They told me the item was being transferred from their SF location to their NJ warehouse, so it was marked as sold during the shipment. A little strange, but o.k.  I kept checking and noticed, the SOLD status was still there over a month later. I asked again and was told that the item actually sold, but their was "a glitch" in the system and I would be paid for it the following month. I asked if the status would be changed to reflected this in my account and was told no, it wouldn't. Very strange if you ask me!


----------



## chiclawyer12

DO NOT (repeat DO NOT) consign with TheRealReal. They have some very shady pricing schemes over there which they will not inform you about upfront. I got this email from them today when I complained about how low they had priced my brand new items, claimed they would look into pricing them higher, and then proceeded to sell them with an added 20% discount on top of that. (Mind you, before consigning, I had a representative assure me that they will price new items higher.) 

"We offer a 20% off promotion code that is eligible to be used on most of  the items available for sale on the site. This is a marketing strategy  to stay competitive with other online retailers. The 20% is already  built into our pricing model. We determine the current market value and  add an additional 20% to accommodate the ongoing promotion."

That "ongoing promotion" never ends. As soon as one 20% discount expires, another is put up in its place. They project to consignors when they accept your items that you are going to get  60% of the original listing prices except when the occasional sale takes  place. A permanent discount of 20% on their site means that consignors  are getting 48% of the listed prices, not 60%. It's simple math, and  it's unlikely that anyone would be willing to consign if that was  disclosed in advance.


----------



## chiclawyer12

Wow! I'm so shocked that they accepted your items a week ago and already have them up on the site. My stuff was picked up by the white glove service and accepted more than a week and a half ago. They _still_ haven't listed half of my items -- and I only had 12 of them accepted. I'm not sure where you heard about setting the pricing threshold for your items. They definitely don't let you do that, nor will they let you be excluded from the application of the promo codes. I had sent in a brand new Carolina Herrera cocktail dress that cost me $3,500. They wanted to sell it for $195 and wouldn't budge when I told them I can't accept that price (especially when you consider the permanent 20% discount on the site that they don't tell you about and that you only get 60% when all is said and done). Needless to say, I had that dress returned and am fuming about the prices that they sold some of my other new pieces for.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

chiclawyer12 said:


> DO NOT (repeat DO NOT) consign with TheRealReal. They have some very shady pricing schemes over there which they will not inform you about upfront. I got this email from them today when I complained about how low they had priced my brand new items, claimed they would look into pricing them higher, and then proceeded to sell them with an added 20% discount on top of that. (Mind you, before consigning, I had a representative assure me that they will price new items higher.)
> 
> "We offer a 20% off promotion code that is eligible to be used on most of  the items available for sale on the site. This is a marketing strategy  to stay competitive with other online retailers. The 20% is already  built into our pricing model. We determine the current market value and  add an additional 20% to accommodate the ongoing promotion."
> 
> That "ongoing promotion" never ends. As soon as one 20% discount expires, another is put up in its place. They project to consignors when they accept your items that you are going to get  60% of the original listing prices except when the occasional sale takes  place. A permanent discount of 20% on their site means that consignors  are getting 48% of the listed prices, not 60%. It's simple math, and  it's unlikely that anyone would be willing to consign if that was  disclosed in advance.



I had an awful, turned OK experience. I sent:
- Miu Miu pumps
- Casadei wedge pumps
- Manalo Blahnik flats 

They didn't take the Casadei pumps (which I purchased from them) for whatever reason, so I was a told that the item would be shippedback to me. Over a month later, I still have not received my shoes. Turns out they shipped it to a different address/person! To make up for it, they were going to pay me for that item as if it were sold. I got $57ish for them (I paid about $90 to buy 'em). 

Customer service was excellent, but I knew she only had so much power. There are too many flaws within the company. Operations seriously needs consulting. 

You will eventually get paid... it just takes more time that you'd expect (it's been nearly 6 months and I've only sold my Manolos recently)..

I also agree with the above poster. Everything is always 20% off (at least)! Kind of ridiculous because you'll end up getting way less than you were expecting...


----------



## rambunctious

I like the site but you HAVE to know your prices.  It's great for getting older seasons stuff you may have missed out on. But, compared to Yoogi's Closet or Yoox.com, they can be expensive for what is secondhand. 
And with their shipping fee, most of the time you never get 20 percent off.  After shipping and tax, you can end up paying the listed price or very close to it. 
BUT it is a good place to get a deal on previous season wares and even new season things.
I just bought a Spring 2015 Loewe key ring, still in stores for full retail of $345, for $120 after discounts and fees were subtracted and added.  It is HIGHLY unlikely I see that price ever again as Loewe is trying hard to stay full price luxury like Hermes.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

chiclawyer12 said:


> Wow! I'm so shocked that they accepted your items a week ago and already have them up on the site. My stuff was picked up by the white glove service and accepted more than a week and a half ago. They _still_ haven't listed half of my items -- and I only had 12 of them accepted. I'm not sure where you heard about setting the pricing threshold for your items. They definitely don't let you do that, nor will they let you be excluded from the application of the promo codes. I had sent in a brand new Carolina Herrera cocktail dress that cost me $3,500. They wanted to sell it for $195 and wouldn't budge when I told them I can't accept that price (especially when you consider the permanent 20% discount on the site that they don't tell you about and that you only get 60% when all is said and done). Needless to say, I had that dress returned and am fuming about the prices that they sold some of my other new pieces for.


That is so good to know! A friend has a NWT Carolina Herrera outfit she bought in Spain for over EUR 3000 and wants to sell. I don't think she ever wore it.
 While I am happy with my purchases on the TheRealReal, I will definitely not suggest she try selling her outfit to them.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

So far I sold about 12 items and will get about $1200 total.

I have decided to sever all ties with them as seller for a couple of reasons:

- their pricing is really really low
- the commission pay outs are deceptive once the permanent 20% discount is factored into account

I've asked them to return about 5 items, I'm going to try my luck at he local consignment shops.


----------



## Shagerty

gottaluvmybags said:


> So far I sold about 12 items and will get about $1200 total.
> 
> I have decided to sever all ties with them as seller for a couple of reasons:
> 
> - their pricing is really really low
> - the commission pay outs are deceptive once the permanent 20% discount is factored into account
> 
> I've asked them to return about 5 items, I'm going to try my luck at he local consignment shops.




They do tend to be low on the payout, but that benefits us as buyers.  Double edged sword here.  We love the great finds at a good price, but someone has to be willing to part with things to achieve that.  Be careful at the local consignment stores too.  I used to sell things at one where I live until they sold a BNWT DVF dress for $30.  I was so mad.  Then there is the experience on Ebay where you have to deal with people asking tons of questions and winning bidders not paying.  I'd rather sell something to a target audience for less and not deal with the headaches.  It is disappointing when you don't get what you feel is fair for something though.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Shagerty said:


> They do tend to be low on the payout, but that benefits us as buyers.  Double edged sword here.  We love the great finds at a good price, but someone has to be willing to part with things to achieve that.  Be careful at the local consignment stores too.  I used to sell things at one where I live until they sold a BNWT DVF dress for $30.  I was so mad.  Then there is the experience on Ebay where you have to deal with people asking tons of questions and winning bidders not paying.  I'd rather sell something to a target audience for less and not deal with the headaches.  It is disappointing when you don't get what you feel is fair for something though.




I didn't mind with some items, but I feel that the 20% should come out of their profit, I find it deceitful to advertise a certain commission when the actual payout is 18% less than that on average.  It was quick and easy and there were some items I didn't mind selling so low, some of it hurt but taught me a lesson.

I'm lucky that I have a great relationship with my consignment store, (Crossroads) they call me if the item doesn't sell and we discuss markdowns.  They pay when they're supposed to and if my items are damaged they take responsibility for it.  I love them and they treat me as if my business is truly appreciated.  

I had the opposite experience with Decades - at the time they had the show on Bravo and thought they could treat consigners badly, not paying, losing items and damaging pieces.  The few things I asked to have returned are all items I know I could get more for locally.

My last concern around the deceptive practices at TRR is their payout schedule, mine said my next payout would be 3/15 but now it says 4/15 and their explanation was that it is processed the month after it says it will be paid out - huh???


----------



## Shagerty

gottaluvmybags said:


> I didn't mind with some items, but I feel that the 20% should come out of their profit, I find it deceitful to advertise a certain commission when the actual payout is 18% less than that on average.  It was quick and easy and there were some items I didn't mind selling so low, some of it hurt but taught me a lesson.
> 
> I'm lucky that I have a great relationship with my consignment store, (Crossroads) they call me if the item doesn't sell and we discuss markdowns.  They pay when they're supposed to and if my items are damaged they take responsibility for it.  I love them and they treat me as if my business is truly appreciated.
> 
> I had the opposite experience with Decades - at the time they had the show on Bravo and thought they could treat consignors badly, not paying, losing items and damaging pieces.  The few things I asked to have returned are all items I know I could get more for locally.
> 
> My last concern around the deceptive practices at TRR is their payout schedule, mine said my next payout would be 3/15 but now it says 4/15 and their explanation was that it is processed the month after it says it will be paid out - huh???



I completely agree with some of the items selling for less hurting.  You also have to watch them because they have big 30, 40 and finally 50% sales without notifying you.  I have had one or two things that I was pretty upset about, but I guess it all averages out.  I usually try to sell on Ebay first and without success, I then send things off.  

I agree if they are going to have permanent 20% off that should come off their end or represent commissions at a lower price.  I haven't experienced their payout being late yet.  The only thing that might hold something up is someone returning an item or having that window to return.  I guess they have to wait and make sure it's not coming back to them and pay out on it.  Only a guess.

That's nice you have a good relationship with a consignment store.  I'm in Charlotte, NC and we used to have a great one.  Now it takes lower end items and dumps things pretty quickly without notification.  Others have popped up, but they are more mainstream and lower end contemporary brands.


----------



## Workin4aBirken

I had the same experience with not getting the $200 for consigning with them.  I wish they took a bit less, but it is far better then dealing with selling the items yourself on eBay.  They are very particular about brands and style.  I was able to get rid of those lovely YSL blazers with shoulder pads... 



Wifeofchop said:


> I've only consigned with them and so far I'm 50/50 about the experience.
> 
> Pros:
> - My items were inventoried quickly and put up for sale either immediately or within a week of them receiving it
> - A RealReal employee comes to my house to pick up the goods I want to consign. (No hassle on my part!)
> - I love my rep, she's awesome!!
> - about half of my items sold very quickly
> - the consignment period is a generous 6 months
> 
> Cons:
> - They only pay the 15th of each month for your previous month's sale, so if you sell something on Jan 1st, you won't get paid for it until 2/15.
> - they asked me to register an account so I could view my sale items. Well I registered with my junk email address cause I didn't want to get their advertisements every other day in my normal email.  Well somehow they got my normal email address (through my rep?) and so half my items are registered under one email address and the other half under my non spam address. It's a pain to check two accounts!  Plus I'm getting their ad emails to my normal email just like I DIDN'T want. When my rep asked them to merge the two accounts, they said they didn't have that capability.
> - I'm was supposed to receive $200 in site credits for consigning. I have received nothing so far even though I have asked repeatedly for the credits.
> - if someone returns one of your items, they don't let you keep the commission from the original sale. Yoogis Closet does not put the burden of an indecisive buyer on their consigners. I wish RealReal had the same insight.
> - Even if you can view items for sale in your account page, you have to hunt to see them on the website.
> - they don't tell you what they are selling your item for before they list it.  You have no input on pricing. ( I think the exceptions are Hermes and really expensive jewelry).
> 
> Would I recommend?  If you're a laid back type of person and ave patience, then yes.  They do all of the hard work.  If you are a type A, avoid them!


----------



## CSamoylov

Has anyone had difficulty getting your items back that they did not take? It's been almost 3 weeks and most of my pieces they took have sold.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

CSamoylov said:


> Has anyone had difficulty getting your items back that they did not take? It's been almost 3 weeks and most of my pieces they took have sold.




Follow up! They were shipping back my Casadei wedge pumps and it turns out they shipped it to the wrong address... Luckily they paid me as if it were sold.


----------



## CSamoylov

elisainthecity said:


> Follow up! They were shipping back my Casadei wedge pumps and it turns out they shipped it to the wrong address... Luckily they paid me as if it were sold.


Thanks elisa! Sent them an e-mail


----------



## PetiteFromSF

CSamoylov said:


> Thanks elisa! Sent them an e-mail



No problem. Let us all know how it works out.


----------



## chiclawyer12

Their customer service might be the worst I have ever had the displeasure of dealing with. When they still hadn't posted half of my items after having them for almost two weeks, I got in touch with a "Consignor Relations Manager" named Allison who pretty much told me that, because I was upset, she didn't feel like putting effort into marketing my items if I was just going to have them returned to me. She gave me two options: (1) have the items expedited so they would be up on the site that same day; or (2) have everything returned at no cost to me. I elected to have everything expedited. Apparently Allison had been serious about not wanting to maintain a working relationship with me. Not only was nothing done with my items, she refused to respond to my emails or return my calls when she had been working with me directly. Every time I would call to get help, representatives would tell me that I had to go through Allison or they would need to talk to her because she had been working with me. Talk about several headaches and hours of wasted time. Finally, I got help from Bee last week. She told me that my items were being sent back to me and that Allison would send me a tracking number. I never got the tracking number, but I did receive most of my items. By "most", I mean that TheRealReal has decided not to return my new with tags and in box Tory Burch knit hat with pearls (which still retails at Tory Burch for $135), my new in box Gucci loafers are being returned separately (allegedly), and they THREW AWAY THE BOX FOR THE LIKE NEW KATE SPADE SHOES I CONSIGNED WITH THEM. I spent over an hour trying to get ahold of customer service, with no luck. I emailed three different customer service representatives asking for a call today to help rectify this situation. No reply, and no phone call. I tried calling again over an hour ago, and now their prerecorded message says that they're not taking calls because of the weather in New Jersey. Um, what? Their customer service IS IN CALIFORNIA! I am so over this. If anyone else has been slighted and wants to consider a class action lawsuit, count me in.


----------



## Boca

I have consigned with the Real Real and have been very disappointed. Yes, someone came to my house and picked up the items so that part is easy.  It took about 3 1/2 weeks for some of them to go live on the site.  Yes, you do receive 60% of the selling price. What was never told to me was that when an item sells at a discount , that discount comes from your pocket. Oh, TRR has at least 20% off items just about every day.  Sometimes TRR has 50% so be warned.  The first item of mine sold when it went live to the subscribers who pay to purchase early. They were a pair of _current style Miu Miu _platform sandals, new, never worn in the box. They sold for $129.  I was very angry and called customer service who said that they price items fairly and to sell. My response was that anything will sell if it's priced low enough. They would have sent my other 12 items back to me but they insisted on charging me $15 per item for a return!! Yes, they were holding my items hostage. Not willing to give in to their demands, I let the items stay. They still have four pieces that havent sold in 7 months (I have yet to see 2 listed). I emailed them asking for the items to be returned and after 2 1/2 days I've yet to get a response. I would rather support the local consignment stores near me. All this being said, TRR is good for buyers.


----------



## megt10

Boca said:


> I have consigned with the Real Real and have been very disappointed. Yes, someone came to my house and picked up the items so that part is easy.  It took about 3 1/2 weeks for some of them to go live on the site.  Yes, you do receive 60% of the selling price. What was never told to me was that when an item sells at a discount , that discount comes from your pocket. Oh, TRR has at least 20% off items just about every day.  Sometimes TRR has 50% so be warned.  The first item of mine sold when it went live to the subscribers who pay to purchase early. They were a pair of _current style Miu Miu _platform sandals, new, never worn in the box. They sold for $129.  I was very angry and called customer service who said that they price items fairly and to sell. My response was that anything will sell if it's priced low enough. They would have sent my other 12 items back to me but they insisted on charging me $15 per item for a return!! Yes, they were holding my items hostage. Not willing to give in to their demands, I let the items stay. They still have four pieces that havent sold in 7 months (I have yet to see 2 listed). I emailed them asking for the items to be returned and after 2 1/2 days I've yet to get a response. I would rather support the local consignment stores near me. All this being said, TRR is good for buyers.



This is really great information. I just scheduled someone to come to my house next week. After reading these reviews I am going to cancel them.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I personally wouldn't do it again, it was a learning experience but I would rather find a place that isn't so greedy.


----------



## CSamoylov

elisainthecity said:


> No problem. Let us all know how it works out.


Hi Elisa!

Here is an update to my situation with TRR. Sent about $2-3K worth of clothing to be sold in Late Feb. On 3/3/15 everything was listed and 2 of the 3 pieces sold. I inquired on my items they wouldn't be taking last Friday 3/13 and received an e-mail from their customer service saying it will be shipping out shortly. She provided me a tracking number that was generated on 3/12 (6 days ago) that simply shows only a label being created, nothing ever shipped out. Very frustrating.


----------



## ilovejae

I totally agree TRR is good for buyers. I sent about 4 items but didnt sell for a month and I found the price is already low. I requested them back and surprisingly i didn't see them  charge return fees. or maybe they do automatically? I dont know.


----------



## deltalady

I am so glad I sold my bag on Poshmark. Ironically my bag had been listed for nearly a year. The same day that I contacted TRR to see about cosigning it, a buyer purchased my bag on Poshmark. Now reading this thread makes me think I dodged a bullet!


----------



## new.old.bag

To add to all the bad news about TRR, I have to say that they sent me a bad check once. 


Eventually they did make it good but I had to argue with them about getting them to cover the bounced check fee from my bank.

Not recommended.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

new.old.bag said:


> To add to all the bad news about TRR, I have to say that they sent me a bad check once.
> 
> 
> Eventually they did make it good but I had to argue with them about getting them to cover the bounced check fee from my bank.
> 
> Not recommended.



Oh no, that's awful.  I should be receiving a check soon too. I'll be sure to do the same if that happens to me.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

CSamoylov said:


> Hi Elisa!
> 
> Here is an update to my situation with TRR. Sent about $2-3K worth of clothing to be sold in Late Feb. On 3/3/15 everything was listed and 2 of the 3 pieces sold. I inquired on my items they wouldn't be taking last Friday 3/13 and received an e-mail from their customer service saying it will be shipping out shortly. She provided me a tracking number that was generated on 3/12 (6 days ago) that simply shows only a label being created, nothing ever shipped out. Very frustrating.



That happened to me, too.After a couple of weeks, I told her I never received my items. It was then that they found out that they shipped to the wrong address. I know it's a hassle, but stay on top of them. It would be more of a shame to lose your items.

From reading previous posts, it sounds like TheRealReal grew too fast & can't handle everything now. Too many of us had mishaps and some customer service experiences better than others. 

I really hope they get their act together... I like the ease of shopping/consigning designer goods online.


----------



## chiclawyer12

This is a follow up on my last post. I received a phone call today from Rati, the VP of Merchandising with TheRealReal, who was calling because she read my last post on here. I have to admit, she was very apologetic about my awful experience(s). Aside from Bee (of whom I cannot sing enough praises), Rati seems like the only other person at TheRealReal who cares at all about customer service. I laid all of my frustrations out for her -- including my missing Tory Burch hat and the Kate Spade shoe box that was thrown away. She generously gave me a site credit for my troubles (which I'm not even sure I want to use at this point, but that might change). In particular, I told her how upset I was about the pricing and misrepresented condition of the Tory Burch hat, which had been inventoried but never photographed or listed before I requested its return last week. She said she would look into my complaints (including rude Consignor relations staff) and price the hat where it should have been priced ($75 for a hat that is new and still $135 in stores) in the event something happened to it. As soon as I got off the phone and logged into my account yet again, I was disturbed by what I saw. Not only was the hat that I had requested back a week ago again listed on my account (it had been deleted last week along with everything else that hadn't sold), IT HAD BEEN PHOTOGRAPHED, LISTED, AND SOLD TODAY AT THE SAME LOW PRICE THAT HAD CAUSED ME TO ASK FOR ITS RETURN! I'll wait to see if Rati makes good on her offer to fix the price of the hat (there's a long trail of recorded phone calls and upset emails to corroborate my numerous complaints about its price and represented condition), but, at this point, I'm very ready to wash my hands of TheRealReal for good -- as a consignor or a buyer. I've already contacted Yoogi's Closet about selling some items outright to them. I've only heard good things about them.


----------



## mommyof5

I've experienced the same consigning with TRR. Bare bones check for my stuff. That makes it a good deal for purchasing. However, I will only consign with them items Other consignors won't take, or that I am unwilling to "deal with" on poshmark or ebay myself.


----------



## mommyof5

I've had great luck with Yoogis as well as Fashionphile...



chiclawyer12 said:


> This is a follow up on my last post. I received a phone call today from Rati, the VP of Merchandising with TheRealReal, who was calling because she read my last post on here. I have to admit, she was very apologetic about my awful experience(s). Aside from Bee (of whom I cannot sing enough praises), Rati seems like the only other person at TheRealReal who cares at all about customer service. I laid all of my frustrations out for her -- including my missing Tory Burch hat and the Kate Spade shoe box that was thrown away. She generously gave me a site credit for my troubles (which I'm not even sure I want to use at this point, but that might change). In particular, I told her how upset I was about the pricing and misrepresented condition of the Tory Burch hat, which had been inventoried but never photographed or listed before I requested its return last week. She said she would look into my complaints (including rude Consignor relations staff) and price the hat where it should have been priced ($75 for a hat that is new and still $135 in stores) in the event something happened to it. As soon as I got off the phone and logged into my account yet again, I was disturbed by what I saw. Not only was the hat that I had requested back a week ago again listed on my account (it had been deleted last week along with everything else that hadn't sold), IT HAD BEEN PHOTOGRAPHED, LISTED, AND SOLD TODAY AT THE SAME LOW PRICE THAT HAD CAUSED ME TO ASK FOR ITS RETURN! I'll wait to see if Rati makes good on her offer to fix the price of the hat (there's a long trail of recorded phone calls and upset emails to corroborate my numerous complaints about its price and represented condition), but, at this point, I'm very ready to wash my hands of TheRealReal for good -- as a consignor or a buyer. I've already contacted Yoogi's Closet about selling some items outright to them. I've only heard good things about them.


----------



## marcv

Elisa ~ Rest assured, we absolutely do not bounce checks. The only possible situations are; the check was not cashed in over 90 days or a new check was requested to replace a lost check and the lost check was deposited post stop payment. We are on pace to send over $150,000,000 in consignor payments this year.  Please contact me if you have any issues with your consignment or payment.  We value all of our consignors and customers and we want to make sure you have an excellent experience.  

Marc Viale, VP of Marketing
marc@therealreal.com


----------



## chiclawyer12

chiclawyer12 said:


> This is a follow up on my last post. I received a phone call today from Rati, the VP of Merchandising with TheRealReal, who was calling because she read my last post on here. I have to admit, she was very apologetic about my awful experience(s). Aside from Bee (of whom I cannot sing enough praises), Rati seems like the only other person at TheRealReal who cares at all about customer service. I laid all of my frustrations out for her -- including my missing Tory Burch hat and the Kate Spade shoe box that was thrown away. She generously gave me a site credit for my troubles (which I'm not even sure I want to use at this point, but that might change). In particular, I told her how upset I was about the pricing and misrepresented condition of the Tory Burch hat, which had been inventoried but never photographed or listed before I requested its return last week. She said she would look into my complaints (including rude Consignor relations staff) and price the hat where it should have been priced ($75 for a hat that is new and still $135 in stores) in the event something happened to it. As soon as I got off the phone and logged into my account yet again, I was disturbed by what I saw. Not only was the hat that I had requested back a week ago again listed on my account (it had been deleted last week along with everything else that hadn't sold), IT HAD BEEN PHOTOGRAPHED, LISTED, AND SOLD TODAY AT THE SAME LOW PRICE THAT HAD CAUSED ME TO ASK FOR ITS RETURN! I'll wait to see if Rati makes good on her offer to fix the price of the hat (there's a long trail of recorded phone calls and upset emails to corroborate my numerous complaints about its price and represented condition), but, at this point, I'm very ready to wash my hands of TheRealReal for good -- as a consignor or a buyer. I've already contacted Yoogi's Closet about selling some items outright to them. I've only heard good things about them.




I heard from both Bee and Rati today. Let me just say these two are truly shining stars amidst a sea of dim bulbs at TRR. These ladies have gone above and beyond to try to make a bad situation much better, and I appreciate all of their help -- both in terms of making price adjustments and in issuing generous site credits. I may be turned off of consigning with TRR right now due to the way that things are handled (mostly because they're still a growing company that probably grew too large too fast), but I won't say that I'll never consign with them again if they are able to get their act together in the future and offer consignors more transparency on the way that things will really be priced and sold. If Bee could offer her peers (and some managers) a seminar on customer service, I'm sure that anyone who calls/emails in with a problem or concern would be treated with much more respect and be satisfied with whatever resolution is presented to him/her. If you have a problem with TRR, I highly recommend that you try to get in touch with Bee about it. She really is a sweetheart.


----------



## TRRJW

elisainthecity said:


> Oh no, that's awful.  I should be receiving a check soon too. I'll be sure to do the same if that happens to me.


I am an executive with The RealReal.  The company has NEVER sent a bad check to anyone.  If a check is lost, the old check is cancelled and a new one is re-issued.  Further, if a check is deposited digitally through a mobile device, we do not allow the same check to clear the bank in a paper check form.  That would be paying twice.   
The company is well funded and has never, ever bounced a check.


----------



## marcv

elisainthecity said:


> Oh no, that's awful.  I should be receiving a check soon too. I'll be sure to do the same if that happens to me.



Elisainthecity ~ Rest assured, we absolutely do not bounce checks. The only possible situations are; the check was not cashed in over 90 days or a new check was requested to replace a lost check and the lost check was deposited post stop payment. We are on pace to send out over $150,000,000 in consignor payments this year.  Please contact me if you have any issues with your consignment or payment.  We value all of our consignors and customers and we want to make sure you have an excellent experience.  

Marc Viale, VP of Marketing
marc@therealreal.com


----------



## new.old.bag

PHP:
	






marcv said:


> Elisa ~ Rest assured, we absolutely do not bounce checks. The only possible situations are; the check was not cashed in over 90 days or a new check was requested to replace a lost check and the lost check was deposited post stop payment. We are on pace to send over $150,000,000 in consignor payments this year.  Please contact me if you have any issues with your consignment or payment.  We value all of our consignors and customers and we want to make sure you have an excellent experience.
> 
> Marc Viale, VP of Marketing
> marc@therealreal.com



Yes, TRR did stop payment on a check to me due to its own clerical error after I had deposited it, and yes, TRR did owe me the money. It was very inconvenient and I had to ask multiple times to get it straightened out. After which, I was given a perfunctory apology and treated as if there had been a misunderstanding on my part. 

So yes, it is a bad check when you send one to someone and then stop payment. This was not a lost check, nor a situation where I waited too long to cash it, it was due to a clerical error at TRR.


----------



## new.old.bag

TRRJW said:


> I am an executive with The RealReal.  The company has NEVER sent a bad check to anyone.  If a check is lost, the old check is cancelled and a new one is re-issued.  Further, if a check is deposited digitally through a mobile device, we do not allow the same check to clear the bank in a paper check form.  That would be paying twice.
> The company is well funded and has never, ever bounced a check.



Your company sent me a bad check and stopped payment on it after it had been deposited, and yes, I was owed the money by TRR. 

I received an apology message from your company stating that it was a clerical error and that I should not have been issued a check at that time, even though I had more than enough money owed to me in my account, TRR decided to stop payment on it after it had already been deposited. This is a bad check when you issue a check to someone for money they are owed, and then stop payment on it after it has been deposited. No matter what kind of error it was, it was still a bad check. I am sorry your bookkeeping department cannot keep its records straight but please do not try to imply that I am not being truthful, I have bank records and emails from your company proving otherwise.


----------



## mranda




----------



## new.old.bag

Furthermore, these 2 posts here seem to be indicative of a bigger problem with TRR indicating that the right hand does not know what the left is doing. I will never be doing business with TRR again, and I will let all my friends know the same. It's one thing to send your customers bad checks, another entirely to try and deny that mistakes were made.


----------



## new.old.bag

Customer Service 101 lesson for TRR: "I am so sorry you had an issue and are unhappy with our service. Please feel free to reach out to us through our website or through a private message here and we will make sure that the issue is taken care of."

NOT: "I am an executive! This never happened!"

Thank you for responding to this customer service issue in the manner that you did. It only goes to reinforce the opinions of the many members here who feel that this is a company that is not ready for the big time.


----------



## TRRJW

new.old.bag said:


> Your company sent me a bad check and stopped payment on it after it had been deposited, and yes, I was owed the money by TRR.
> 
> I received an apology message from your company stating that it was a clerical error and that I should not have been issued a check at that time, even though I had more than enough money owed to me in my account, TRR decided to stop payment on it after it had already been deposited. This is a bad check when you issue a check to someone for money they are owed, and then stop payment on it after it has been deposited. No matter what kind of error it was, it was still a bad check. I am sorry your bookkeeping department cannot keep its records straight but please do not try to imply that I am not being truthful, I have bank records and emails from your company proving otherwise.


 
I did not mean to imply that you are untruthful. When one posts on a forum, the meaning can get lost.  I was simply trying to point out that there are reasons why checks are cancelled after they are issued. Leaving the statement as you put it out there was not a fully accurate portrayal of TRR.  And, yes, if there is a mistake, our head of accounting covers any banking charge associated with that mistake whether we made it or it was made by the consignor (double submission).  If there issues, we try hard to make it correct.  It sounds like your problem was corrected and yet not to your satisfaction because you felt the need to post it. We are happy to take care of you and offer better service or a way to make sure that you are fully satisfied with TRR.  Please reach out to:  Chris.Deyo@therealreal.com.
Sincerely, TRR Team


----------



## CSamoylov

I still have not heard back from anyone in regards to where my items are. What was really odd was when I was shopping yesterday on TRR I had a bag to my cart and it was taken out after a few minutes it (A Chanel camera bag for about $600) I went and found the bag again and it was on hold by someone else, eventually it became available again and I added it to my cart. Again, it was removed after just 3 minutes. I emailed TRR customer service and they stated, " We cannot see any fraudulent activity with this item". As someone who follows TRR sales closely they are getting stinker and stinker and by that I mean using photos of items from old sales to advertise new ones, shipping me the wrong item 2x, now this thing and putting items in new sales that sold days ago. I wasn't so much offered an apology for any of my troubles and as tempting as it is to shop their 'great' sales its just starting not to be worth it for me.


----------



## new.old.bag

TRRJW said:


> I did not mean to imply that you are untruthful. When one posts on a forum, the meaning can get lost.  I was simply trying to point out that there are reasons why checks are cancelled after they are issued. Leaving the statement as you put it out there was not a fully accurate portrayal of TRR.  And, yes, if there is a mistake, our head of accounting covers any banking charge associated with that mistake whether we made it or it was made by the consignor (double submission).  If there issues, we try hard to make it correct.  It sounds like your problem was corrected and yet not to your satisfaction because you felt the need to post it. We are happy to take care of you and offer better service or a way to make sure that you are fully satisfied with TRR.  Please reach out to:  Chris.Deyo@therealreal.com.
> Sincerely, TRR Team



What do you mean there was not a fully accurate portrayal of TRR? 

I said TRR sent me a bad check, which TRR did, and that TRR eventually took care of it after a hassle to myself, and multiple requests,  which is also what happened. If you look at the title of the post, it solicits opinions of TRR. I gave my opinion based on my experience. 

Please be aware that in this day and age of social media, consumers are now more free than ever to voice their opinions about companies and just because a company makes good on a mistake after being asked several times, that does not make it ok that the mistake was made in the first place, and it does not mean that it was handled well when it was finally taken care of to the bare minimum standard of service. 

I will definitely email you but please be aware that I am NOT satisfied with the treatment I received at the time and that TRR did indeed send me a bad check through their own error, Even though I was eventually made whole I had to contact TRR multiple times to have this done and in my opinion the entire issue, including the way TRR's rebuttal was made here in the forum could have been handled much better.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Here's the deal, I appreciate having TRR give us their viewpoint on the issues we have experienced, however, the approach taken in this forum has been- frankly - petty.

This isn't Yelp or another site of that sort.  We are participating in a discussion in which we have given our honest opinions based on our experiences and we shouldn't have to go back and forth with the company executives to validate or corroborate our experiences.  

If you are really committed to a positive customer and consignor experience then take this thread and discuss it with your staff.  Give your staff the power to right the wrongs that we have experienced, if everyone here is bringing up the same issues don't you think that it may be of some value to look into it further?  Isn't it something worth fixing?  

You need us to be happy and trust you with items we paid for and allow you to sell on our behalf; without our trust and satisfaction your company will not survive in a market where many have failed.

You should value our feedback and feel lucky to have access to customers who can help your business grow, without having to pay a focus group.

With that being said, I will not use TRR again, I find the business practices on the consignor side deceptive and unfair.  I had 30 more pieces to send in and my sister had 20 and we have decided not to move forward.  

The consignor pay out is NOT 60%, they are not transparent beforehand as it relates to pricing - consigners do not have the option to object being that the items go live and often sell quickly because they are priced very low.  

I got lucky that I caught the pricing on one item that was just absurd - a 6 month old NWT Alexander Wang (retail $1200) for $50 before the 20% promo?!  C'mon!  That tells me you don't value the relationship with your consignors.

I once had an issue with lindasstuff (on eBay) and asked for my items back.  I heard from the owner and her assistant asking how they could keep my business. I told them my issues and they asked for another chance.  I stayed with them and have not had issues since.  That is how you build a loyal customer base.  

I would recommend the following:

1.  Allow consignors to agree to pricing before listing items

2.  Do not offer promos that will come out of the consignor's profits - it's such a greedy practice

3.  Ship items back to consignors when you say you will - please don't lose our items


----------



## TRRJW

new.old.bag said:


> Customer Service 101 lesson for TRR: "I am so sorry you had an issue and are unhappy with our service. Please feel free to reach out to us through our website or through a private message here and we will make sure that the issue is taken care of."
> 
> NOT: "I am an executive! This never happened!"
> 
> Thank you for responding to this customer service issue in the manner that you did. It only goes to reinforce the opinions of the many members here who feel that this is a company that is not ready for the big time.


Geesh.  You can email me at:  Chris.Deyo@therealreal.com 
Our goal is to make sure that you are satisfied and happy consignors and customers.
Sincereley.


----------



## megt10

mranda said:


>


----------



## megt10

gottaluvmybags said:


> Here's the deal, I appreciate having TRR give us their viewpoint on the issues we have experienced, however, the approach taken in this forum has been- frankly - petty.
> 
> This isn't Yelp or another site of that sort.  We are participating in a discussion in which we have given our honest opinions based on our experiences and we shouldn't have to go back and forth with the company executives to validate or corroborate our experiences.
> 
> If you are really committed to a positive customer and consignor experience then take this thread and discuss it with your staff.  Give your staff the power to right the wrongs that we have experienced, if everyone here is bringing up the same issues don't you think that it may be of some value to look into it further?  Isn't it something worth fixing?
> 
> You need us to be happy and trust you with items we paid for and allow you to sell on our behalf; without our trust and satisfaction your company will not survive in a market where many have failed.
> 
> You should value our feedback and feel lucky to have access to customers who can help your business grow, without having to pay a focus group.
> 
> With that being said, I will not use TRR again, I find the business practices on the consignor side deceptive and unfair.  I had 30 more pieces to send in and my sister had 20 and we have decided not to move forward.
> 
> The consignor pay out is NOT 60%, they are not transparent beforehand as it relates to pricing - consigners do not have the option to object being that the items go live and often sell quickly because they are priced very low.
> 
> I got lucky that I caught the pricing on one item that was just absurd - a 6 month old NWT Alexander Wang (retail $1200) for $50 before the 20% promo?!  C'mon!  That tells me you don't value the relationship with your consignors.
> 
> I once had an issue with lindasstuff (on eBay) and asked for my items back.  I heard from the owner and her assistant asking how they could keep my business. I told them my issues and they asked for another chance.  I stayed with them and have not had issues since.  That is how you build a loyal customer base.
> 
> I would recommend the following:
> 
> 1.  Allow consignors to agree to pricing before listing items
> 
> 2.  Do not offer promos that will come out of the consignor's profits - it's such a greedy practice
> 
> 3.  Ship items back to consignors when you say you will - please don't lose our items



Very well said. I Feel like I dodged a bullet thanks to this thread. I had at least 20 items that I was going to consign next week including several Hermes bags, shawls and scarves along with CL, MB and Valentino shoes. High ticket items that I would have felt sick about them selling for a fraction of what they were worth and then getting only a smaller portion of that.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Meg - if you are near Los Angeles I would recommend Decades for the Big ticket items.  I had issues with payment but everyone else I knew did not have any issues.  

The commission is 50% but items sell quickly, I would recommend checking it out.


----------



## new.old.bag

Yes, I agree, very well said!

BTW my bad check issue is in *addition* to problems that I have had in common with other posters: a lost item, lower than expected payouts, and items being sent back saying they weren't being accepted at that time even though their site said they were being accepted and other people's items were accepted and seen for sale on the site that were the same as mine. 


Yes, I will email you Chris Deyo but I will do it on my time when it is convenient for me, I have already gone round and round on these issues with TRR customer service through the proper channel and now through the forum after feeling ambushed here as well, so when I email I will do it when I feel like it, as I have already felt that my other emails have been given only minimal attention.


----------



## megt10

gottaluvmybags said:


> Meg - if you are near Los Angeles I would recommend Decades for the Big ticket items.  I had issues with payment but everyone else I knew did not have any issues.
> 
> The commission is 50% but items sell quickly, I would recommend checking it out.



Thank you I will check them out. I am close enough.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

TRRJW said:


> I did not mean to imply that you are untruthful. When one posts on a forum, the meaning can get lost.  I was simply trying to point out that there are reasons why checks are cancelled after they are issued. Leaving the statement as you put it out there was not a fully accurate portrayal of TRR.  And, yes, if there is a mistake, our head of accounting covers any banking charge associated with that mistake whether we made it or it was made by the consignor (double submission).  If there issues, we try hard to make it correct.  It sounds like your problem was corrected and yet not to your satisfaction because you felt the need to post it. We are happy to take care of you and offer better service or a way to make sure that you are fully satisfied with TRR.  Please reach out to:  Chris.Deyo@therealreal.com.
> Sincerely, TRR Team




"It sounds like your problem was corrected and yet not to your satisfaction because you felt the need to post it." Wow! That was an awful response. Don't attack someone for sharing their experiences in an opinion forum. People share their experiences - good or bad. Just because you "fix" a problem for someone, doesn't mean that the person should shut up about it.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

elisainthecity said:


> "It sounds like your problem was corrected and yet not to your satisfaction because you felt the need to post it." Wow! That was an awful response. Don't attack someone for sharing their experiences in an opinion forum. People share their experiences - good or bad. Just because you "fix" a problem for someone, doesn't mean that the person should shut up about it.




And how about "Geesh"!  I would be so embarrassed if someone representing my companies behaved like that.


----------



## mranda

gottaluvmybags said:


> And how about "Geesh"!  I would be so embarrassed if someone representing my companies behaved like that.



Agreed! And this came from the person who claimed to be an executive with the company!


----------



## new.old.bag

Sorry if I am  but I do want to clarify that TRR did indeed send me a bad paper check, which they stopped payment on after it had already been deposited, and while I did have the money waiting in my consignment account to cover said check. They issued a check, sent me a message about 4 days later saying DO NOT CASH CHECK, this check was sent in error.

It had already been deposited and I requested that they remove the amount from my account instead of causing me a bounced check with my bank, they declined to do so and went ahead and stopped payment. 


I did not, as TRR "executives" have suggested, try to double submit something electronically through the bank or lose an old check and ask for a replacement and then cash both.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

I have never dealt with TRR and I don't know new.old.bag @ all, as I don't know most of you. I just share with the community specifically with Secondhand Bargains things I find from the ts. So, I guess what I am about to say has little or no impact.

I really did not know who to believe until the TRR executive responded with a flippant, "Geesh." It really has turned me off from your company. I guess it does not matter, I have found some of those items your company sells, but I sell my trash on the bay, plus I am in grad school, so I really don't have the funds, but I know people that have the funds and soon I WILL the funds, but after that statement you said to a former customer, I will take my business and go elsewhere.

TRRJW,

Are you a male? I would hope a female executive would not respond like that to a customer? It sounded a little hastily. Why is the company not using a public relations firm? $150 million dollars in payouts, surely they could afford it, even to respond on this board.


----------



## TinksDelite

CSamoylov said:


> I still have not heard back from anyone in regards to where my items are. What was really odd was when I was shopping yesterday on TRR I had a bag to my cart and it was taken out after a few minutes it (A Chanel camera bag for about $600) I went and found the bag again and it was on hold by someone else, eventually it became available again and I added it to my cart. Again, it was removed after just 3 minutes. I emailed TRR customer service and they stated, " We cannot see any fraudulent activity with this item". As someone who follows TRR sales closely they are getting stinker and stinker and by that I mean using photos of items from old sales to advertise new ones, shipping me the wrong item 2x, now this thing and putting items in new sales that sold days ago. I wasn't so much offered an apology for any of my troubles and as tempting as it is to shop their 'great' sales its just starting not to be worth it for me.


 
Something similar happened to me this morning.. put a bracelet in my cart; went to my cart.. empty. Went back to item, listed on hold. Went back to the site several hours later; item available... guess what.. same thing happened AGAIN.

I'll shop elsewhere. Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## mkr

Wow "Chris" came here to do a little damage control and all he did was cause more damage.


----------



## squidgee

TinksDelite said:


> Something similar happened to me this morning.. put a bracelet in my cart; went to my cart.. empty. Went back to item, listed on hold. Went back to the site several hours later; item available... guess what.. same thing happened AGAIN.
> 
> I'll shop elsewhere. Thanks but no thanks.



This happened to me too! So frustrating! 

Honestly, I have a love/hate relationship with TRR; they have a lot of good stuff and I've bought a lot from them before, but their customer service leaves much to be desired.

For example, I sometimes ask for more detail shots of items and they always say "someone will send you the photos within 24 hours" and NOBODY ever gets back to me!

It's also frustrating how they don't always put details like a Chanel sticker or Bal tag in photos, because to me those are really important details and help check season/year of production. I've passed on about five different bags for that very reason. Sigh.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I bought something last evening, let's see how it all goes!!


----------



## megt10

hotshot said:


> I bought something last evening, let's see how it all goes!!



I have only purchased a couple of things from them, but I have never had a problem with a purchase. I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## rambunctious

I do not understand where some of their stuff comes from.
For instance, they suddenly have, like, 5 or 6 Hermes Fourre Tout bags.  I can say has someone who has researched them that it's unusual to see one or two not going for above original retail price even as secondhand. But they've got 5 or 6 going for what would be 1/3rd of original retail? Not even including the 20% off?  

I saw the same thing happen with Balenciaga moto bags. Suddenly two in the same style but in different colors show up in a week.   I've seen it happen occasionally with other things. Like a run of sweaters by a designer in every size.  Are they getting deadstock from somewhere? Boutiques selling through them?  Or, worse idea, superfakes?

I think I'm seeing why some on this board are not happy with them as sellers.  But I'm just wondering where all this stock is coming from.  And all at the same time.


----------



## CSamoylov

rambunctious said:


> I do not understand where some of their stuff comes from.
> For instance, they suddenly have, like, 5 or 6 Hermes Fourre Tout bags.  I can say has someone who has researched them that it's unusual to see one or two not going for above original retail price even as secondhand. But they've got 5 or 6 going for what would be 1/3rd of original retail? Not even including the 20% off?
> 
> I saw the same thing happen with Balenciaga moto bags. Suddenly two in the same style but in different colors show up in a week.   I've seen it happen occasionally with other things. Like a run of sweaters by a designer in every size.  Are they getting deadstock from somewhere? Boutiques selling through them?  Or, worse idea, superfakes?
> 
> I think I'm seeing why some on this board are not happy with them as sellers.  But I'm just wondering where all this stock is coming from.  And all at the same time.



I know they have a lot of business sellers who sell deadstock through them so that could be some of it. I've also noted their pricing is all over the price. They sold a pair of vintage Chanel sunglasses that resell for about $2500 for $250 but then today they had the candy heart necklace for $1600 (retail asking price). I've noticed they've moved more products above their coupon threshold so you cannot use it as much esp. with Chanel. Anyway, hope this helps and I am not just rambling


----------



## lucywife

gottaluvmybags said:


> With that being said, I will not use TRR again, I find the business practices on the consignor side deceptive and unfair.
> The consignor pay out is NOT 60%, they are not transparent beforehand as it relates to pricing - consigners do not have the option to object being that the items go live and often sell quickly because they are priced very low.
> 
> I got lucky that I caught the pricing on one item that was just absurd - a 6 month old NWT Alexander Wang (retail $1200) for $50 before the 20% promo?!  C'mon!  That tells me you don't value the relationship with your consignors.



I can totally relate. I was beside myself when I found out for how much my items were sold, and decided never consign anything of value with TRR again. Looking at the prices as a buyer-yes, it's nice to get a deal, but I know what consigners feel like-robbed. I don't want to be in this position ever again, so I'm just buying less clothes and wear all of it.


----------



## x2tg89

chiclawyer12 said:


> I heard from both Bee and Rati today. Let me just say these two are truly shining stars amidst a sea of dim bulbs at TRR. These ladies have gone above and beyond to try to make a bad situation much better, and I appreciate all of their help -- both in terms of making price adjustments and in issuing generous site credits. I may be turned off of consigning with TRR right now due to the way that things are handled (mostly because they're still a growing company that probably grew too large too fast), but I won't say that I'll never consign with them again if they are able to get their act together in the future and offer consignors more transparency on the way that things will really be priced and sold. If Bee could offer her peers (and some managers) a seminar on customer service, I'm sure that anyone who calls/emails in with a problem or concern would be treated with much more respect and be satisfied with whatever resolution is presented to him/her. If you have a problem with TRR, I highly recommend that you try to get in touch with Bee about it. She really is a sweetheart.


I've request TRR to return 4 items to me due to 2 of them are price too low and 2 are hard to sell items.after a month, I haven't receive them. I've email them twice and call them, they left me the recording after 20 minutes wait on line, I did left my message and phone# but all of those without any reply and respond. I finally forward my message to Mr.Stan G ( customer Service Director) to explain my situation and express my feeling as their consignor.today, I finally receive email from Lisa Mucha, a stuff from TRR customer relation, apologize for the delay for return my items and promised to check for me and she did,almost at the same time, I receive Fedex notice for my package. I realize that this company is young and glowing too fast, their management team is still in learning, I decide to give them another chance to improve their service which including the price issue for consignors.


----------



## x2tg89

lyseiki8 said:


> Has anyone scrutinize the FEDEX tracking history of your order from TRR for the past few months?  This is the history of my most recent order =  Am I reading this right - my order has been "delivered to NJ from South Francisco before it is being delivered to California" again???
> 
> *Date/Time
> Activity		Location
> 2/26/2015 - Thursday
> 11:12 am	Departed FedEx location		KEASBEY, NJ
> 2/25/2015 - Wednesday
> 5:14 pm	Arrived at FedEx location		KEASBEY, NJ
> 12:00 am	Picked up		SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO, CA
> 2/24/2015 - Tuesday
> 1:58 pm	Shipment information sent to FedEx		*


It happen to me too. I live in San Francisco Bay area, my item was ship from SF to NJ, and a week later, the item was back to SF and deliver to me.10 days.what a funny procedure.


----------



## squidgee

x2tg89 said:


> It happen to me too. I live in San Francisco Bay area, my item was ship from SF to NJ, and a week later, the item was back to SF and deliver to me.10 days.what a funny procedure.




They don't ship it from SF, it just means the shipping manifest/details were created at their office in SF, but the actual item comes from NJ.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

squidgee said:


> They don't ship it from SF, it just means the shipping manifest/details were created at their office in SF, but the actual item comes from NJ.



Whereas the actual item is often located in NJ and that is why it takes 10 days.


----------



## CSamoylov

Has anyone else noticed when they consign clothing with TRR the return rate is asturomnically high? I sold about 17K total in clothes in March of which 10K was returned. Working in retail previously this seems alarmingly high? I noticed today they received more funding on TechCrunch ($43M) as they are not yet profitable. Makes me nervous :/


----------



## BeautyAddict58

CSamoylov said:


> Has anyone else noticed when they consign clothing with TRR the return rate is asturomnically high? I sold about 17K total in clothes in March of which 10K was returned. Working in retail previously this seems alarmingly high? I noticed today they received more funding on TechCrunch ($43M) as they are not yet profitable. Makes me nervous :/



Probably due to fit. They do not put in a whole bunch of measurements and a lot of buyers may be totally unfamiliar with the way certain brands fit.
I had to return a couple of coats because they were too tight across the hips. They do not put hip measurements in the listings, just waist.


----------



## mkr

rambunctious said:


> I do not understand where some of their stuff comes from.
> For instance, they suddenly have, like, 5 or 6 Hermes Fourre Tout bags.  I can say has someone who has researched them that it's unusual to see one or two not going for above original retail price even as secondhand. But they've got 5 or 6 going for what would be 1/3rd of original retail? Not even including the 20% off?
> 
> I saw the same thing happen with Balenciaga moto bags. Suddenly two in the same style but in different colors show up in a week.   I've seen it happen occasionally with other things. Like a run of sweaters by a designer in every size.  Are they getting deadstock from somewhere? Boutiques selling through them?  Or, worse idea, superfakes?
> 
> I think I'm seeing why some on this board are not happy with them as sellers.  But I'm just wondering where all this stock is coming from.  And all at the same time.


This is why I haven't bought from them.  The prices are way out of line.  Am I getting a fabulous deal or am I getting a fake?


----------



## CSamoylov

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Probably due to fit. They do not put in a whole bunch of measurements and a lot of buyers may be totally unfamiliar with the way certain brands fit.
> I had to return a couple of coats because they were too tight across the hips. They do not put hip measurements in the listings, just waist.


Yes that's what I thought too but none of them have been relisted? I emailed them but no response.


----------



## x2tg89

I bought some items and try to avoid return, I agree that they don't put enough description about the item specially authenticity.
I bought a BV bag recently, was concern about the authenticity until I receive the bag and surprisingly found authenticate label inside the zipped pocket which they didn't show on listing, I was relieved and happy about it.
I'm buyer and consignor of TRR, I'm happy that we had such a platform so I can enjoy shopping and sell what I don't use anymore. I really hope that they work out fine.


----------



## chiclawyer12

Ladies, if you're owed a commission this month (4/15) from TRR, I suggest that you check your accounts today! I've been keeping an eye on my owed commission every few days to make sure that they're not doing anything "funny" after I pulled all of my unsold items. As of this morning, they deducted $45 from the commission that is due me tomorrow. This deduction is totally unexplainable for a number of reasons. First, none of the items that I sold (which were sold at the beginning of March and well past the return period) have been returned. More importantly -- I HADN'T EARNED A COMMISSION OF $45 FROM A SINGLE ONE OF THE SALES!!!!! (Each value except for one was greater than $45.) If you add up the value of the commissions that I had earned from my sales, it still equals an amount that is $45 greater than what they say I'll be paid tomorrow. CHECK YOUR ACCOUNTS!!! Be vigilant, or you will be stiffed on top of all of the other deductions that they've already taken from you!!!! I emailed them asking for an explanation while also attaching a PDF of my sales report. We'll see what happens. Working with TRR is a full time job. More and more, I am regretting my decision to try them out.


----------



## forgetmenot301

forgetmenot301 said:


> I recently purchased a fake Balenciaga handbag from therealreal.com. I had it authenticated here and it came back as fake...So far they have handled it quickly and emailed me a free return shipping label. They are also reimbursing me for shipping as well as the bag. I sent the bag back on the 12th so we will see how quickly they give me my money back. I will keep you guys updated if it ends up being a difficult process...Sadly, I will not be purchasing from the real real again.







forgetmenot301 said:


> Hi Ladies! I wanted to give you guys an update on my previous post about buying a fake balenciaga. I just received my money and overall it was a pretty easy process. They took the bag back with no questions asked. I will most likely not be making any future purchases from TheRealReal again. However, they handled the return process wonderfully and efficiently. I hope they get a better authentication process because selling fake items is simply NOT acceptable.




UPDATE: Alright so I did indeed give them another try 3+ years later and this round it's been much better. I have a few items coming from them this week which I'll have authenticated but the last few purchases have been good. I unlike some other tPFers haven't had any problems with the customer service.  Just wanted to adjust my previous review. Of course it was beyond wrong that they sold me a fake but hopefully the site has grown since then...we shall see I guess!


----------



## CSamoylov

chiclawyer12 said:


> Ladies, if you're owed a commission this month (4/15) from TRR, I suggest that you check your accounts today! I've been keeping an eye on my owed commission every few days to make sure that they're not doing anything "funny" after I pulled all of my unsold items. As of this morning, they deducted $45 from the commission that is due me tomorrow. This deduction is totally unexplainable for a number of reasons. First, none of the items that I sold (which were sold at the beginning of March and well past the return period) have been returned. More importantly -- I HADN'T EARNED A COMMISSION OF $45 FROM A SINGLE ONE OF THE SALES!!!!! (Each value except for one was greater than $45.) If you add up the value of the commissions that I had earned from my sales, it still equals an amount that is $45 greater than what they say I'll be paid tomorrow. CHECK YOUR ACCOUNTS!!! Be vigilant, or you will be stiffed on top of all of the other deductions that they've already taken from you!!!! I emailed them asking for an explanation while also attaching a PDF of my sales report. We'll see what happens. Working with TRR is a full time job. More and more, I am regretting my decision to try them out.


Hey chiclawyer, thank you so much for bringing this up. I thought I was going crazy! My sales went from 17K to 5K over the month and slowly changed like $45 here $10 there etc. I was paid out for 16 items while 15 items are showing returned but still not listed as well. When I emailed, no response. Following up again.


----------



## Boca

chiclawyer12 said:


> Ladies, if you're owed a commission this month (4/15) from TRR, I suggest that you check your accounts today! I've been keeping an eye on my owed commission every few days to make sure that they're not doing anything "funny" after I pulled all of my unsold items. As of this morning, they deducted $45 from the commission that is due me tomorrow. This deduction is totally unexplainable for a number of reasons. First, none of the items that I sold (which were sold at the beginning of March and well past the return period) have been returned. More importantly -- I HADN'T EARNED A COMMISSION OF $45 FROM A SINGLE ONE OF THE SALES!!!!! (Each value except for one was greater than $45.) If you add up the value of the commissions that I had earned from my sales, it still equals an amount that is $45 greater than what they say I'll be paid tomorrow. CHECK YOUR ACCOUNTS!!! Be vigilant, or you will be stiffed on top of all of the other deductions that they've already taken from you!!!! I emailed them asking for an explanation while also attaching a PDF of my sales report. We'll see what happens. Working with TRR is a full time job. More and more, I am regretting my decision to try them out.


My experience with me wanting unsold items back after the time expired was that they were charging me $15 per item.  After a lot of discussion with TRR I received the items without paying the ransom!


----------



## ethel2tilly

chiclawyer12 said:


> Ladies, if you're owed a commission this month (4/15) from TRR, I suggest that you check your accounts today! I've been keeping an eye on my owed commission every few days to make sure that they're not doing anything "funny" after I pulled all of my unsold items. As of this morning, they deducted $45 from the commission that is due me tomorrow. This deduction is totally unexplainable for a number of reasons. First, none of the items that I sold (which were sold at the beginning of March and well past the return period) have been returned. More importantly -- I HADN'T EARNED A COMMISSION OF $45 FROM A SINGLE ONE OF THE SALES!!!!! (Each value except for one was greater than $45.) If you add up the value of the commissions that I had earned from my sales, it still equals an amount that is $45 greater than what they say I'll be paid tomorrow. CHECK YOUR ACCOUNTS!!! Be vigilant, or you will be stiffed on top of all of the other deductions that they've already taken from you!!!! I emailed them asking for an explanation while also attaching a PDF of my sales report. We'll see what happens. Working with TRR is a full time job. More and more, I am regretting my decision to try them out.


I had a bad experience here, so did others:

http://www.bbb.org/greater-san-fran...realcom-in-san-francisco-ca-460621/complaints

go here to post a complaint.

check this out too.
http://www.yelp.com/topic/san-francisco-therealreal

http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/The-R...realrealcom-Consignment-Scam-Internet-1161742


----------



## ethel2tilly

CSamoylov said:


> Hey chiclawyer, thank you so much for bringing this up. I thought I was going crazy! My sales went from 17K to 5K over the month and slowly changed like $45 here $10 there etc. I was paid out for 16 items while 15 items are showing returned but still not listed as well. When I emailed, no response. Following up again.


I had a bad experience here, so did others:

http://www.bbb.org/greater-san-fran...realcom-in-san-francisco-ca-460621/complaints

go here to post a complaint.

check this out too.
http://www.yelp.com/topic/san-francisco-therealreal

http://www.ripoffreport.com/r/The-R...realrealcom-Consignment-Scam-Internet-1161742


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Just bought the Tiffany starfish necklace last night.

Has anyone had an experience here, that is from Canada? Just wondering what kind of customs/taxes/duties you were hit with.


----------



## MsMarcel

I've been buying from TheRealReal for almost a year now, and I love their killer deals. I have no real complaints aside from processing and shipping orders occasionally being slow, and I've only felt the need, out of dozens of purchases, to return one item. The return was processed and refunded back to me without problems. 

I will also say, in their defense, that some - NOT ALL - of the complaints on BBB seem like they are issued from people who are slightly hysterical because they don't understand the policies of this particular company/didn't get what they wanted immediately. For example: one woman is furious because she asked for an RMA for one item that was purchased and received in not-as-described condition. She got an RMA for that item and returned five other items in the same box which would obviously not show up during processing because she did not ask for an RMA for those items, and she then claims that TheRealReal stole her items -- multiple items without an RMA would in fact be very difficult to process quickly. Another woman consigns a bag and is unhappy with the amount that it sells for, and asks for more money than she herself paid for it because she sees one sold for a great price on ebay. 

I love the daily promo codes, but I think that (since TheRealReal is so well-funded, as stated by our charming visiting executive) the discount for the promos should come out of TRR's pocket. However, their consignment policy does state that prices can be changed at any time without the consignee's consent and the use of promo codes/discounts can also be used without the consignee's consent. You just have to look at the website: the pricing is incredibly low, plus I don't think any buyer would NOT use the 20% off promo code when applicable. For example, Alexander McQueen padlock satchels retailing for $1895 go for around $595+20% off. If you take that into account, you should understand that you'll get less than $120 for the McQueen bag when it sells. This would be disappointing (upsetting? infuriating?) to anyone who paid $1895 for it originally, but it's kind of laid out for you if you look at the site/do any research into how the site works. 

I in no way want to undermine the bad experiences of anybody here, also I think it's weird and unprofessional that TRR executives/spokespeople are trolling the purse forum saying "geesh" -- if you're going to come to the defense of your company at an open forum full of upset consumers, you'd better be polite as hell doing it. But ultimately if I were going to let go of some high end pieces and really wanted to get the most money possible for them, I would do it myself. When going the consignment route...proper research and extreme caution are best practice. Wishing everybody the best of luck.


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Just bought another item from them. They currently have 50% off many sub-sections going on right now. KILLER deals. Plus, my first item is expected to arrive tomorrow (that will only be 3 day shipping with FedEx, coming from the US). Can't beat that in my opinion.


----------



## Jprojectrunway

Jprojectrunway said:


> Just bought another item from them. They currently have 50% off many sub-sections going on right now. KILLER deals. Plus, my first item is expected to arrive tomorrow (that will only be 3 day shipping with FedEx, coming from the US). Can't beat that in my opinion.



Got my item today - pic attached.

Kinda bummed that I had to pay almost 30% in customs fees from what I actually paid. 

Shipping was fast, which was a bonus. Only disappointment was that the listing stated it came with the Tiffany box, but it actually only came in a "The Real Real" box, and Tiffany pouch.


----------



## finer_woman

I've purchased from there a couple of times. My last purchase was a Rebecca Minkoff morning after bag the was supposed to be the large size. However when i received it, it turned out to be the mini size. I ended up keeping it anyway.

I don't know how well they check their items before selling them but there was also a 5 dollar bill inside one of the pockets.


----------



## uadjit

finer_woman said:


> I've purchased from there a couple of times. My last purchase was a Rebecca Minkoff morning after bag the was supposed to be the large size. However when i received it, it turned out to be the mini size. I ended up keeping it anyway.
> 
> I don't know how well they check their items before selling them but there was also a 5 dollar bill inside one of the pockets.



Obviously they don't check them too well, LOL. I bought a pair of shoes that were listed as Saint Laurent but were actually Balenciaga in a Saint Laurent dustbag. They were still cute and probably worth about the same either way so it didn't bother me too much but it's a pretty egregious error as far as listing goes.


----------



## x2tg89

I'm a buyer and consignor at TRR, to be honest, buyers gets more benefit from this site.

I recently consigned few of my favorite diamond jewels( ring, pendant, bracelet, watch), just because I had too many that some of them I didn't even used, they list the price so low that one of my bracelet which weight 18 kt white gold with 4 kt diamonds was listed $1,695.00 and sold right the way even before the listing on the page.

I found some of the high end brand watches are very good buy such as 18 kt yellow gold watches only list for under $ 10,000.00, but is cost more than $ 25,000.00 on the market. you'll find good deals from them.

my purchase experience is so far so good, they don't post enough photos to proved the authenticity, but I bought 2 BV bags are both authentic, both had cloth label inside the zip pocket for authenticate.size wise, you just have to read the measurement very careful .I've learn from the bad experience.


----------



## lyseiki8

I have an issue with TRR shipping costs - I bought a small & similar item *EACH* from Yoogi and TRR during the same time frame.  With free shipping from YOOGI, I received the item via UPS on the 4th day of the week.  Meanwhile the item from TRR came the following week with a shipping fee of $11.95.  On top of that, their tracking systems 'suck'.


----------



## shpahlc

Does anyone have the First Look membership with TheRealReal? I am trying to figure out if it is really worth it (access to sales 24 hours before, being the primary reason).  There are certain brands I am regularly stalking on TRR and would love to get early access, but not sure if this is too good to be true.


----------



## DanielleKristin

shpahlc said:


> Does anyone have the First Look membership with TheRealReal? I am trying to figure out if it is really worth it (access to sales 24 hours before, being the primary reason).  There are certain brands I am regularly stalking on TRR and would love to get early access, but not sure if this is too good to be true.



I had first look for about 2 years, then let it expire - it's fine, probably got a couple things I wouldn't have been able to without it, but it wasn't ever that great an advantage, even if you're sitting by the computer when you can first access the sales. If a certain great item may be worth it, though (never happened in my case and never really consider renewing it again)


----------



## gottaluvmybags

DanielleKristin said:


> I had first look for about 2 years, then let it expire - it's fine, probably got a couple things I wouldn't have been able to without it, but it wasn't ever that great an advantage, even if you're sitting by the computer when you can first access the sales. If a certain great item may be worth it, though (never happened in my case and never really consider renewing it again)




It wasn't worth it to me, there was another level that gets everything before it hits first look.  I'm so over TRR


----------



## CSamoylov

gottaluvmybags said:


> It wasn't worth it to me, there was another level that gets everything before it hits first look.  I'm so over TRR


I have first look. It's crazy I have to refresh my page at exactly 7am or 4pm PST otherwise the things I want are snatched up.


----------



## squidgee

shpahlc said:


> Does anyone have the First Look membership with TheRealReal? I am trying to figure out if it is really worth it (access to sales 24 hours before, being the primary reason).  There are certain brands I am regularly stalking on TRR and would love to get early access, but not sure if this is too good to be true.




I used to have it, and yes a lot of the good stuff I got was thanks to the first look option, soooo worth the $5 extra IMO.  

I will say though, I dunno how, but stuff like Chanel WOCs get sold or put on hold within SECONDS of it going up on the site at 7am!


----------



## marksuzy

If any of you are members of the Junior League, First Look subscription is complimentary.


----------



## Love_Couture

Here is my recent experience, I have not shopped or sold with TRR before this:

Trying to consign a Chanel bag with TRR on 4/21.  They sent me a shipping label and I hesitated.

On 4/30, I received 2 emails from TRR titled "Your Consigment is being Processed" and "Your Consigment Is Complete!"  I was confused, as I didn't send them anything.

I read the email, it stated one item "3.1 Philip Lim Romper" is accepted, and 2 items not accepted are being send back to me.  My name and address both on the email.

I emailed them on 5/5 asking for clarification and they emailed back on 5/6: "Thank you for notifying The Real Real. I apologize for the confusion."

I am glad that I hesitated....


----------



## Love Of My Life

gottaluvmybags said:


> It wasn't worth it to me, there was another level that gets everything before it hits first look.  I'm so over TRR


 

I'm over it as well.. The thrill of the 7am & 4pm chase  has peaked for me...

I usually can find what I'm looking for in the marketplace for more or less the
same price..


----------



## uadjit

Love_Couture said:


> Here is my recent experience, I have not shopped or sold with TRR before this:
> 
> Trying to consign a Chanel bag with TRR on 4/21.  They sent me a shipping label and I hesitated.
> 
> On 4/30, I received 2 emails from TRR titled "Your Consigment is being Processed" and "Your Consigment Is Complete!"  I was confused, as I didn't send them anything.
> 
> I read the email, it stated one item "3.1 Philip Lim Romper" is accepted, and 2 items not accepted are being send back to me.  My name and address both on the email.
> 
> I emailed them on 5/5 asking for clarification and they emailed back on 5/6: "Thank you for notifying The Real Real. I apologize for the confusion."
> 
> I am glad that I hesitated....



OMG! I wonder if you hadn't said anything if they would have send you the check when the items sold! That is messed up!


----------



## CSamoylov

Received a fake Chanel from TRR today. The zipper,plate everything was all wrong. When I emailed they asked me to send photos which I did and their response was that it is authentic and "In 1994 they didn't care much about authencity" really?! Wow. In the process of having a third party authenticate to file a chargeback with my cc. :-/


----------



## TJNEscada

I've been an avid TRR shopper for about 5 years or so  (first look member for the last 3 or so) and have scored loads of great deals (Ralph Lauren Collection bag, a few Pradas, some great scarves, a number of pairs of CLs and Manolos all new in the box, etc.) but the deals were better in the beginning.  Much better.  I've had decent luck consigning a few items, and the few sizing mistakes with merch have been corrected by their customer service folks without too much aggravation for me.  I feel like I've been really lucky given some of the horror stories here!  I am still a first look member as $5 a month doesn't bother me even if I barely shop the site.  The early access has been great and enabled me to score some goodies that otherwise would have been gone.  But, of late the prices on the site have really gone up and I have to say the thrill is gone.   I don't stalk the site at 7am/4pm anymore. Once in a while I look when I want something specific and find something good.  Two months ago I found a terrific Oscar de la Renta sweater like new for $145 and a few weeks ago a Prada backpack to use for work that is in amazing shape and only set me back $225.  I should add I am a super picky shopper and even more picky about used goods -- overall my experience has been pretty good!


----------



## QuelleFromage

I've posted before that my one shopping experience with TheRealReal was almost great - the price was great, the sales guy who talked to me by phone was great, he checked the item against the description for me -the item was also great but it (an Hermès bag in the general range of $5K) was packed in a cardboard box with absolutely zero stuffing or protection.

That said...I am deeply grateful to this thread that I will never consign anything with them. I'm shocked by their responses on the thread and disturbed by consignors' experiences. :tpfrox:


----------



## giselle_gal

Hi everyone,

So after reading this thread from begging to end I am literally terrified and in tears as I write this. Today, my biggest purchase ever from TRR arrived in the mail. It is a Celine Mini Python Luggage tote and I spent exactly $2900. I am so unsatisfied with the condition of the item as it is nothing like the description on the site. The bag is described as having black leather and "cream" python in the middle, but really the python portion of the purse is a very dirty cream that is no longer cream and has turned yellow and even has hints of neon because the color is so damaged. The python portion is also extremely fried looking and crispy and it looks like it has been exposed to the sun for too long and thats why its all dried up and crispy. None of this was mentioned in the description and had I known I would have never purchased it. The bag is described as being in very good condition with light wear to fabric and light scratches to hardware. I am completely ok with the light scratches and minor wear as I am aware I am purchasing a used bag but the condition the python portion is in is totally unacceptable. I cannot carry this obviously dirty neon yellow and black bag around when clearly it is discolored from excessive use.There are small undamaged portions of the purse in the corners of the python area which are nice and smooth and cream colored so I can really see the difference between what the other portions are supposed to look like and the damage done. On the website however the pictures depict a perfectly cream and black purse and the python portion does not look crispy or fried but rather has a bit of wear that I was expecting. If the bag came as it looked on the site I would have no issues.

Anyway, I shed tears when I opened it because it was final sale. And I cried even more when reading this thread because I fear that they might not take it back even though it is clearly not in the condition depicted. I emailed the TRR immediately however it is a Saturday and their customer service is only available MON-FRI. I even offered for them to just give me a $2900 store credit if they wont issue a refund, all I want is to return the bag and get a different one, possibly all black. Just not this clearly dirty deep yellow with hints of neon. I refuse to cosign the bag back with them because I will be loosing about $1000 if not more on an item I never used, and do not even like but paid so much money for. I have so much anxiety over this I don't think I'll be able to sleep till Monday, and who knows if they'll even get back to me then. 

If anyone has any advice on how to deal with this please share. 
I wish I found this place earlier.


----------



## remy12

giselle_gal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So after reading this thread from begging to end I am literally terrified and in tears as I write this. Today, my biggest purchase ever from TRR arrived in the mail. It is a Celine Mini Python Luggage tote and I spent exactly $2900. I am so unsatisfied with the condition of the item as it is nothing like the description on the site. The bag is described as having black leather and "cream" python in the middle, but really the python portion of the purse is a very dirty cream that is no longer cream and has turned yellow and even has hints of neon because the color is so damaged. The python portion is also extremely fried looking and crispy and it looks like it has been exposed to the sun for too long and thats why its all dried up and crispy. None of this was mentioned in the description and had I known I would have never purchased it. The bag is described as being in very good condition with light wear to fabric and light scratches to hardware. I am completely ok with the light scratches and minor wear as I am aware I am purchasing a used bag but the condition the python portion is in is totally unacceptable. I cannot carry this obviously dirty neon yellow and black bag around when clearly it is discolored from excessive use.There are small undamaged portions of the purse in the corners of the python area which are nice and smooth and cream colored so I can really see the difference between what the other portions are supposed to look like and the damage done. On the website however the pictures depict a perfectly cream and black purse and the python portion does not look crispy or fried but rather has a bit of wear that I was expecting. If the bag came as it looked on the site I would have no issues.
> 
> Anyway, I shed tears when I opened it because it was final sale. And I cried even more when reading this thread because I fear that they might not take it back even though it is clearly not in the condition depicted. I emailed the TRR immediately however it is a Saturday and their customer service is only available MON-FRI. I even offered for them to just give me a $2900 store credit if they wont issue a refund, all I want is to return the bag and get a different one, possibly all black. Just not this clearly dirty deep yellow with hints of neon. I refuse to cosign the bag back with them because I will be loosing about $1000 if not more on an item I never used, and do not even like but paid so much money for. I have so much anxiety over this I don't think I'll be able to sleep till Monday, and who knows if they'll even get back to me then.
> 
> If anyone has any advice on how to deal with this please share.
> I wish I found this place earlier.



I am sorry this happened to you. If they don't return your money you can always do a charge back with your credit card. 
Good luck


----------



## rainneday

giselle_gal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So after reading this thread from begging to end I am literally terrified and in tears as I write this. Today, my biggest purchase ever from TRR arrived in the mail. It is a Celine Mini Python Luggage tote and I spent exactly $2900. I am so unsatisfied with the condition of the item as it is nothing like the description on the site. The bag is described as having black leather and "cream" python in the middle, but really the python portion of the purse is a very dirty cream that is no longer cream and has turned yellow and even has hints of neon because the color is so damaged. The python portion is also extremely fried looking and crispy and it looks like it has been exposed to the sun for too long and thats why its all dried up and crispy. None of this was mentioned in the description and had I known I would have never purchased it. The bag is described as being in very good condition with light wear to fabric and light scratches to hardware. I am completely ok with the light scratches and minor wear as I am aware I am purchasing a used bag but the condition the python portion is in is totally unacceptable. I cannot carry this obviously dirty neon yellow and black bag around when clearly it is discolored from excessive use.There are small undamaged portions of the purse in the corners of the python area which are nice and smooth and cream colored so I can really see the difference between what the other portions are supposed to look like and the damage done. On the website however the pictures depict a perfectly cream and black purse and the python portion does not look crispy or fried but rather has a bit of wear that I was expecting. If the bag came as it looked on the site I would have no issues.
> 
> Anyway, I shed tears when I opened it because it was final sale. And I cried even more when reading this thread because I fear that they might not take it back even though it is clearly not in the condition depicted. I emailed the TRR immediately however it is a Saturday and their customer service is only available MON-FRI. I even offered for them to just give me a $2900 store credit if they wont issue a refund, all I want is to return the bag and get a different one, possibly all black. Just not this clearly dirty deep yellow with hints of neon. I refuse to cosign the bag back with them because I will be loosing about $1000 if not more on an item I never used, and do not even like but paid so much money for. I have so much anxiety over this I don't think I'll be able to sleep till Monday, and who knows if they'll even get back to me then.
> 
> If anyone has any advice on how to deal with this please share.
> I wish I found this place earlier.




So awful! 



remy12 said:


> I am sorry this happened to you. If they don't return your money you can always do a charge back with your credit card.
> Good luck



+1 to this. Charge back or if you used Paypal you should be protected if the item was not as described. Best of luck!


----------



## giselle_gal

remy12 said:


> I am sorry this happened to you. If they don't return your money you can always do a charge back with your credit card.
> Good luck



I put half of the total amount on my credit card and half I financed through Affirm, the company TRR recommends on their site. Does anyone know what Affirm's policy on charge backs is? I will most definitely dispute the amount on my credit card but I am also still concerned about the portion being financed through Affirm. I don't know what their relationship is like with TRR or how good they are about charge backs as it is my first time using them. Any info on this is extremely helpful. 

Also thank you for your response.


----------



## remy12

giselle_gal said:


> I put half of the total amount on my credit card and half I financed through Affirm, the company TRR recommends on their site. Does anyone know what Affirm's policy on charge backs is? I will most definitely dispute the amount on my credit card but I am also still concerned about the portion being financed through Affirm. I don't know what their relationship is like with TRR or how good they are about charge backs as it is my first time using them. Any info on this is extremely helpful.
> 
> Also thank you for your response.



Try contacting RR first and send them pictures. Hopefully they will refund your money.

Here is the link to Affirm.
https://www.affirm.com/faqs/


----------



## giselle_gal

Hey guys,

Just wanted to give you all an update. 
I received an email from Anthony of TRR, on Sunday (so happy I didn't have to wait till Monday for a response) who told me that they would gladly make an exception and let me return the bag for store credit. He immediately sent out a return label and refunded my initial shipping costs. He apologized for the inconvenience and thanked me for sending photos that depict the bags actual condition. I am so happy and relieved. He said that once the bag is in the warehouse and processed I would receive my store credit. Lets hope that all goes smoothly. 

I am a little mad at myself for asking for store credit in my original email to TRR. I only did so because I thought it was my only hope of sending the bag back as it was final sale. I kinda wish I just got a refund as I am weary about purchasing on the site again...What if the next product I order is not in the condition depicted? Anyway, I guess I should be happy I got what I asked for and at least I don't have to keep a bag I would never ever use.

Also, you all were right Anthony is great! I was so happy to see his name when I received an email from TRR.


----------



## Nikki_

giselle_gal said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to give you all an update.
> I received an email from Anthony of TRR, on Sunday (so happy I didn't have to wait till Monday for a response) who told me that they would gladly make an exception and let me return the bag for store credit. He immediately sent out a return label and refunded my initial shipping costs. He apologized for the inconvenience and thanked me for sending photos that depict the bags actual condition. I am so happy and relieved. He said that once the bag is in the warehouse and processed I would receive my store credit. Lets hope that all goes smoothly.
> 
> I am a little mad at myself for asking for store credit in my original email to TRR. I only did so because I thought it was my only hope of sending the bag back as it was final sale. I kinda wish I just got a refund as I am weary about purchasing on the site again...What if the next product I order is not in the condition depicted? Anyway, I guess I should be happy I got what I asked for and at least I don't have to keep a bag I would never ever use.
> 
> Also, you all were right Anthony is great! I was so happy to see his name when I received an email from TRR.



If you're not happy with a $2900 credit for further purchases, give customer service a call and express that you'd prefer a refund. Regardless of whether or not it was a final sale item, the customer service rep acknowledged through your pictures that the bag was not in the condition described and had issued a return label. 

You shouldn't have a problem in receiving a refund instead of a credit.


----------



## mommyof5

giselle_gal said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to give you all an update.
> I received an email from Anthony of TRR, on Sunday (so happy I didn't have to wait till Monday for a response) who told me that they would gladly make an exception and let me return the bag for store credit. He immediately sent out a return label and refunded my initial shipping costs. He apologized for the inconvenience and thanked me for sending photos that depict the bags actual condition. I am so happy and relieved. He said that once the bag is in the warehouse and processed I would receive my store credit. Lets hope that all goes smoothly.
> 
> I am a little mad at myself for asking for store credit in my original email to TRR. I only did so because I thought it was my only hope of sending the bag back as it was final sale. I kinda wish I just got a refund as I am weary about purchasing on the site again...What if the next product I order is not in the condition depicted? Anyway, I guess I should be happy I got what I asked for and at least I don't have to keep a bag I would never ever use.
> 
> Also, you all were right Anthony is great! I was so happy to see his name when I received an email from TRR.


Anthony is great! And you should ask for 100% refund. All of their handbag sales are final, but they will refund you if the item is not as described, or for authenticity issues. Happened to me twice with balanciaga bags and I got my $ back. The first was listed as a deep green city bag. Since they don't show the inside tags/codes, it wasn't until I had the bag in hand that I noted the color code was for a black bag. Some of the older black Bal bags were bad batches that turned green! That wasn't what I thought I was buying.... A green bag yes, but a black bag that turned green...NO! The other bal bag was an obvious fake. Both times they reimbursed me 100%, shipping also and paid for the return. I have purchased tons from them, but will never touch balanciaga at the RR again. Ask for your money back, they aren't doing you a favor that you have to "be willing" to take a credit! Items not as described are a big no-no and they know it....good luck.


----------



## marksuzy

mommyof5 said:


> Anthony is great! And you should ask for 100% refund. All of their handbag sales are final, but they will refund you if the item is not as described, or for authenticity issues. Happened to me twice with balanciaga bags and I got my $ back. The first was listed as a deep green city bag. Since they don't show the inside tags/codes, it wasn't until I had the bag in hand that I noted the color code was for a black bag. Some of the older black Bal bags were bad batches that turned green! That wasn't what I thought I was buying.... A green bag yes, but a black bag that turned green...NO! The other bal bag was an obvious fake. Both times they reimbursed me 100%, shipping also and paid for the return. I have purchased tons from them, but will never touch balanciaga at the RR again. Ask for your money back, they aren't doing you a favor that you have to "be willing" to take a credit! Items not as described are a big no-no and they know it....good luck.



+1  Can't imagine why they wouldn't offer you a full refund + shipping.


----------



## devik

new.old.bag said:


> Your company sent me a bad check and stopped  payment on it after it had been deposited, and yes, I was owed the  money by TRR.
> 
> I received an apology message from your company stating that it was a  clerical error and that I should not have been issued a check at that  time, even though I had more than enough money owed to me in my account,  TRR decided to stop payment on it after it had already been deposited.  This is a bad check when you issue a check to someone for money they are  owed, and then stop payment on it after it has been deposited. No  matter what kind of error it was, it was still a bad check. I am sorry  your bookkeeping department cannot keep its records straight but please  do not try to imply that I am not being truthful, I have bank records  and emails from your company proving otherwise.




I am so grateful to tPF - just read through those posts from March in this thread and wow I'm glad to know what kind of company this is. I know this was several months ago, but new.old.bag, I'm glad you shared your experiences and it's such a shame you had to deal with the company's incompetence AND then defend yourself against them when they come on here claiming that they didn't do it. Ridiculous.



TRRJW said:


> I am an executive with The RealReal.  The company  has NEVER sent a bad check to anyone.  If a check is lost, the old check  is cancelled and a new one is re-issued.  Further, if a check is  deposited digitally through a mobile device, we do not allow the same  check to clear the bank in a paper check form.  That would be paying  twice.
> The company is well funded and has never, ever bounced a check.



Just so you know, The Purse Forum does not allow company representatives to post like this (I would imagine they especially don't like it when it's done anonymously - you didn't even sign your name).


----------



## tickedoffchick

giselle_gal said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to give you all an update.
> I received an email from Anthony of TRR, on Sunday (so happy I didn't have to wait till Monday for a response) who told me that they would gladly make an exception and let me return the bag for store credit. He immediately sent out a return label and refunded my initial shipping costs. He apologized for the inconvenience and thanked me for sending photos that depict the bags actual condition. I am so happy and relieved. He said that once the bag is in the warehouse and processed I would receive my store credit. Lets hope that all goes smoothly.
> 
> I am a little mad at myself for asking for store credit in my original email to TRR. I only did so because I thought it was my only hope of sending the bag back as it was final sale. I kinda wish I just got a refund as I am weary about purchasing on the site again...What if the next product I order is not in the condition depicted? Anyway, I guess I should be happy I got what I asked for and at least I don't have to keep a bag I would never ever use.
> 
> Also, you all were right Anthony is great! I was so happy to see his name when I received an email from TRR.


I may be confused here but if you don't keep the bag, but you financed it on your credit card and affirm, why wouldn't they just cancel the finance agreement and process a credit on your credit card? The way it sounds now, you'll be paying a monthly payment for a store credit.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

My TRR seller nightmare doesn't end... I have a couple of items still up for sale and one was sold but returned and they charged ME $15.  I may just ask for the rest of my stuff back, I'd rather get it back and alter it for my daughter


----------



## remy12

tickedoffchick said:


> i may be confused here but if you don't keep the bag, but you financed it on your credit card and affirm, why wouldn't they just cancel the finance agreement and process a credit on your credit card? The way it sounds now, you'll be paying a monthly payment for a store credit.



+1


----------



## Stephanola899

Wondering if anybody knows what the terms & conditions are on selling to Fashionphile? I sent in my Chanel bag for direct buyout & I have decided I want to keep it. I have not yet received a payment from them but just a balance on my FP account.


----------



## giselle_gal

I took everyones advice and called TRR and asked for a full refund. They said they would make an exception this one time (oh how kind of them) but that they could not provide me with a confirmation. Knowing all the issues TRR has caused others I called back 3 times and spoke to 3 different people until I could get someone to send me an email confirmation that I will indeed get a refund. I even emailed Anthony and asked him to confirm which he did. It took about a week and finally today I received an email from affirm confirming they received a refund from TRR. I now probably have to wait a week to receive the money back on my cc from affirm.

The only major issue i have right now is with affirm. Do not use them. When I financed through affirm I paid half of the amount on my cc through them and half they financed. Before I even received the purse from TRR I made a $400 payment to my affirm account waaaaay before it was even due (June 12th was supposed to be my 1st payment) to get a good head start on paying it off. I did this because I wanted to pay it off as soon as possible and I never thought I would get a faulty bag and have to return it. I was honestly planning on paying off the financed portion before the first amounts due date. Well affirm is now trying to return $328.50 of my $400 payment claiming interest. Even though when I signed up I was supposed to be charged a total of $285.50 in interest for the entire financing period and thats only if I made the minimum payment each month. I was going to pay off the bag before the first due date to avoid any interest and my refund came in 12 days before my fist payment was due and I am getting charged $71.50 in interest for making an early payment that I should have never even made, at least not before receiving the bag. Basically they are charging me for trying to be responsible. Had I waited till June 12th to make my first payment there wouldn't be any payment to take interest out of.

I called Affirm and spoke to Joe who basically agreed that I was being charged way to much in interest but said he couldn't see anything about a refund on my account (????!!!!!!!) even though I received a confirmation email from them and a confirmation text. He said he would have to call TRR to confirm and that most of the time TRR only issues a partial refund and that he cannot believe I am getting a full refund from them. (Basically calling me a liar). He put me on hold and called TRR and when he got back on the line he said to call Anthony because another representative said I am supposed to get store credit. Why would TRR issue a refund to them if I was supposed to get store credit???!!!! TRR does not make mistakes that do not benefit them they do not screw themselves over thats for sure. I asked to speak to a supervisor at Affrim because Joe was giving me attitude and Stacey the supervisor confirmed that the interest i am being charged is too high and she will speak with her "team" and get back to me in 24-48 hours. What a joke this all is. If they do not get back to me by tomorrow I am doing a charge back for the payment I made to them.


I really believe I am being punked here, this is such a nightmare and a mess I will never deal with any of these companies again. Hope you all can follow and understand my post its so messy and hard to explain. Moral of story do not use TRR and most def. do not use affirm.


----------



## giselle_gal

giselle_gal said:


> I took everyones advice and called TRR and asked for a full refund. They said they would make an exception this one time (oh how kind of them) but that they could not provide me with a confirmation. Knowing all the issues TRR has caused others I called back 3 times and spoke to 3 different people until I could get someone to send me an email confirmation that I will indeed get a refund. I even emailed Anthony and asked him to confirm which he did. It took about a week and finally today I received an email from affirm confirming they received a refund from TRR. I now probably have to wait a week to receive the money back on my cc from affirm.
> 
> The only major issue i have right now is with affirm. Do not use them. When I financed through affirm I paid half of the amount on my cc through them and half they financed. Before I even received the purse from TRR I made a $400 payment to my affirm account waaaaay before it was even due (June 12th was supposed to be my 1st payment) to get a good head start on paying it off. I did this because I wanted to pay it off as soon as possible and I never thought I would get a faulty bag and have to return it. I was honestly planning on paying off the financed portion before the first amounts due date. Well affirm is now trying to return $328.50 of my $400 payment claiming interest. Even though when I signed up I was supposed to be charged a total of $285.50 in interest for the entire financing period and thats only if I made the minimum payment each month. I was going to pay off the bag before the first due date to avoid any interest and my refund came in 12 days before my fist payment was due and I am getting charged $71.50 in interest for making an early payment that I should have never even made, at least not before receiving the bag. Basically they are charging me for trying to be responsible. Had I waited till June 12th to make my first payment there wouldn't be any payment to take interest out of.
> 
> I called Affirm and spoke to Joe who basically agreed that I was being charged way to much in interest but said he couldn't see anything about a refund on my account (????!!!!!!!) even though I received a confirmation email from them and a confirmation text. He said he would have to call TRR to confirm and that most of the time TRR only issues a partial refund and that he cannot believe I am getting a full refund from them. (Basically calling me a liar). He put me on hold and called TRR and when he got back on the line he said to call Anthony because another representative said I am supposed to get store credit. Why would TRR issue a refund to them if I was supposed to get store credit???!!!! TRR does not make mistakes that do not benefit them they do not screw themselves over thats for sure. I asked to speak to a supervisor at Affrim because Joe was giving me attitude and Stacey the supervisor confirmed that the interest i am being charged is too high and she will speak with her "team" and get back to me in 24-48 hours. What a joke this all is. If they do not get back to me by tomorrow I am doing a charge back for the payment I made to them.
> 
> 
> I really believe I am being punked here, this is such a nightmare and a mess I will never deal with any of these companies again. Hope you all can follow and understand my post its so messy and hard to explain. Moral of story do not use TRR and most def. do not use affirm.


Just wanted to give everyone an update on this post as I cannot modify it or delete it.

I just received a call from Joe with affirm, who was extremely kind and pleasant. He apologized for the amount I have been charged in interest and said that he talked to those who made the decision and insisted that I get the full $400 refund. He said that he will personally call me when everything has been confirmed and when he knows for sure that I will be getting all my money back.  
I have to say this has put me so much more at ease. This whole experience with TRR has just been so stressful and all I wanted was a nice Celine bag but instead a got a major headache. Its nice to feel like you have someone on your side in this whole ordeal. I take back about what I said about not using affirm, after the great customer service Joe gave me I would most definitely  use the company again. And probably ask for Joe directly If any problems where to ever arise. As for TRR I think Ill be taking a break for a while, at least on major purchases. I still have to say though that if it wasn't for Anthony over at TRR I would probably never shop there again. 

Thanks everyone for your advice and patience. Finally everything has been resolved.


----------



## devik

giselle_gal said:


> Just wanted to give everyone an update on this post as I cannot modify it or delete it.
> 
> I just received a call from Joe with affirm, who was extremely kind and pleasant. He apologized for the amount I have been charged in interest and said that he talked to those who made the decision and insisted that I get the full $400 refund. He said that he will personally call me when everything has been confirmed and when he knows for sure that I will be getting all my money back.
> I have to say this has put me so much more at ease. This whole experience with TRR has just been so stressful and all I wanted was a nice Celine bag but instead a got a major headache. Its nice to feel like you have someone on your side in this whole ordeal. I take back about what I said about not using affirm, after the great customer service Joe gave me I would most definitely  use the company again. And probably ask for Joe directly If any problems where to ever arise. As for TRR I think Ill be taking a break for a while, at least on major purchases. I still have to say though that if it wasn't for Anthony over at TRR I would probably never shop there again.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your advice and patience. Finally everything has been resolved.



I really appreciate that you came back and updated us because it's important to get the full story and see how things end up, especially when companies decide to do the right thing! I'm betting that this thread is monitored however so I wonder how much of an impact that may have been? If your story had not been out there on a public forum, would they still have accommodated you? I would hope so, but it's hard to say. 

My takeaways from what you've reported is that these companies are NOT customer-friendly and that there is a real risk to using either of them. It's great that there's one individual at each one (Anthony at TRR, Joe at Affirm) but the entire ordeal that you've gone through was not positive and you had to FIGHT to get what should have been offered to you immediately, in both cases. That's just not how things should go. Personally I have put both of these companies on my "do not buy" list. I know that companies can change and I'll be monitoring this thread in the future to see how it goes for others but I am blacklisting them for now based on what you, and some others in this thread, had to deal with.


----------



## mad_caliope

devik said:


> I really appreciate that you came back and updated us because it's important to get the full story and see how things end up, especially when companies decide to do the right thing! I'm betting that this thread is monitored however so I wonder how much of an impact that may have been? If your story had not been out there on a public forum, would they still have accommodated you? I would hope so, but it's hard to say.
> 
> My takeaways from what you've reported is that these companies are NOT customer-friendly and that there is a real risk to using either of them. It's great that there's one individual at each one (Anthony at TRR, Joe at Affirm) but the entire ordeal that you've gone through was not positive and you had to FIGHT to get what should have been offered to you immediately, in both cases. That's just not how things should go. Personally I have put both of these companies on my "do not buy" list. I know that companies can change and I'll be monitoring this thread in the future to see how it goes for others but I am blacklisting them for now based on what you, and some others in this thread, had to deal with.


 
ITA.  I have both bought and sold through TRR,  I don't think I will ever do either again as their customer service (with very few exceptions) is lacking. 

Selling through them is awful.  They do not know the difference between real shiny crocodile and patent leather. They priced a major designer real crocodile belt that was new with tags that I sent them at $75.00.  Also, having sent new with tags clothing items to them that sold for hundreds of dollars in the store to only have them sell the item for $60  or less (minus their huge commission) was heartbreaking for me.  My husband had the same experience.  He ended up with a little over $200 for a 2k pair of shoes that he sold through them. The loss was incredible.  

Also, if the buyer requests a return, you pay their return shipping fee (and I am not even sure that the fee is correct because $15 is more than their own standard shipping fee when you buy from them).  No other consignment place that I have done business with has ever charged me as the consignor for a return from a buyer. They simply take the return and resell the item and keep all of the profit the second time around since they already paid me the first time it sold.


----------



## mad_caliope

One other thing I wanted to add...  If they decide to "reject" one of the items you are trying to consign, you have to fight like crazy to get your item back.  It took over a month to get several items back even after they said they would be shipped back to me ASAP.  Did they think I would just forget about these items and let them keep them?  I had to email them several times before I actually got someone who would correct the situation and send me back my items.


----------



## giselle_gal

devik said:


> I really appreciate that you came back and updated us because it's important to get the full story and see how things end up, especially when companies decide to do the right thing! I'm betting that this thread is monitored however so I wonder how much of an impact that may have been? If your story had not been out there on a public forum, would they still have accommodated you? I would hope so, but it's hard to say.
> 
> My takeaways from what you've reported is that these companies are NOT customer-friendly and that there is a real risk to using either of them. It's great that there's one individual at each one (Anthony at TRR, Joe at Affirm) but the entire ordeal that you've gone through was not positive and you had to FIGHT to get what should have been offered to you immediately, in both cases. That's just not how things should go. Personally I have put both of these companies on my "do not buy" list. I know that companies can change and I'll be monitoring this thread in the future to see how it goes for others but I am blacklisting them for now based on what you, and some others in this thread, had to deal with.



I agree 100% with everything you said and unfortunately it seems as though I spoke to soon with my last update.
Today I received my refund from affirm and I hate to say that I am not so surprised that I received the lesser amount with interest taken out even though I was promised a full refund. They took out $80 in interest on a loan I had for only 2 weeks, on which I made a payment a month before its actual due date. Had I not made this payment they could not have charged me interest as TRR refunded them before my first payment was ever due. As I said in my earlier post I am being charged for trying to be responsible and pay off my loan ahead of time because I obviously did not expect to receive a damaged item and have to return it and request a refund. I cannot believe what a headache these companies have caused me.

I am going to try and contact Joe today and see why I did not receive the full refund as promised. Last we spoke he said that If I call customer service I will not be able to request to speak with him directly as I have to deal with the representative that picks up the phone (UGH). I am going to fight this till the end because I feel taken advantage of and all I am asking for is whats fair. Had I had the loan for a few months by all means charge me interest. But to take out $80 for the two weeks that It took TRR to process my return and issue them a refund, before a payment is even due on my part is ridiculous. If they do not keep their promise I will most definitely tell everyone I know about how these companies work and I will write a review about this experience on every site I can because it seems as though it is the only way to get a companies attention these days and the only way they will take any sort of action and do what's right. 

What really bothers me is that In my last update I spoke highly of Joe form affirm because he accommodated me (rightfully so, but anyway...) in the end. Or at least he said he was going to... He promised to call me the next day and personally make sure I get all my money back. Looks like he didn't care to much to hold his word after all. I shouldn't have been so naive and been so quick to praise him and anyone else from any of these horrible companies.


----------



## mad_caliope

giselle_gal said:


> I agree 100% with everything you said and unfortunately it seems as though I spoke to soon with my last update.
> Today I received my refund from affirm and I hate to say that I am not so surprised that I received the lesser amount with interest taken out even though I was promised a full refund. They took out $80 in interest on a loan I had for only 2 weeks, on which I made a payment a month before its actual due date. Had I not made this payment they could not have charged me interest as TRR refunded them before my first payment was ever due. As I said in my earlier post I am being charged for trying to be responsible and pay off my loan ahead of time because I obviously did not expect to receive a damaged item and have to return it and request a refund. I cannot believe what a headache these companies have caused me.
> 
> I am going to try and contact Joe today and see why I did not receive the full refund as promised. Last we spoke he said that If I call customer service I will not be able to request to speak with him directly as I have to deal with the representative that picks up the phone (UGH). I am going to fight this till the end because I feel taken advantage of and all I am asking for is whats fair. Had I had the loan for a few months by all means charge me interest. But to take out $80 for the two weeks that It took TRR to process my return and issue them a refund, before a payment is even due on my part is ridiculous. If they do not keep their promise I will most definitely tell everyone I know about how these companies work and I will write a review about this experience on every site I can because it seems as though it is the only way to get a companies attention these days and the only way they will take any sort of action and do what's right.
> 
> What really bothers me is that In my last update I spoke highly of Joe form affirm because he accommodated me (rightfully so, but anyway...) in the end. Or at least he said he was going to... He promised to call me the next day and personally make sure I get all my money back. Looks like he didn't care to much to hold his word after all. I shouldn't have been so naive and been so quick to praise him and anyone else from any of these horrible companies.


 
I am so sorry that you had this experience with Affirm, and I hope you get all of your money back.  If you do not get a resolution quickly, you might want to contact the Attorney General's office for the state that Affirm is based out of (I think they are out here in California where we have very strict consumer laws) and file a consumer fraud complaint.


----------



## devik

giselle_gal said:


> I agree 100% with everything you said and unfortunately it seems as though I spoke to soon with my last update.
> Today I received my refund from affirm and I hate to say that I am not so surprised that I received the lesser amount with interest taken out even though I was promised a full refund. They took out $80 in interest on a loan I had for only 2 weeks, on which I made a payment a month before its actual due date. Had I not made this payment they could not have charged me interest as TRR refunded them before my first payment was ever due. As I said in my earlier post I am being charged for trying to be responsible and pay off my loan ahead of time because I obviously did not expect to receive a damaged item and have to return it and request a refund. I cannot believe what a headache these companies have caused me.
> 
> I am going to try and contact Joe today and see why I did not receive the full refund as promised. Last we spoke he said that If I call customer service I will not be able to request to speak with him directly as I have to deal with the representative that picks up the phone (UGH). I am going to fight this till the end because I feel taken advantage of and all I am asking for is whats fair. Had I had the loan for a few months by all means charge me interest. But to take out $80 for the two weeks that It took TRR to process my return and issue them a refund, before a payment is even due on my part is ridiculous. If they do not keep their promise I will most definitely tell everyone I know about how these companies work and I will write a review about this experience on every site I can because it seems as though it is the only way to get a companies attention these days and the only way they will take any sort of action and do what's right.
> 
> What really bothers me is that In my last update I spoke highly of Joe form affirm because he accommodated me (rightfully so, but anyway...) in the end. Or at least he said he was going to... He promised to call me the next day and personally make sure I get all my money back. Looks like he didn't care to much to hold his word after all. I shouldn't have been so naive and been so quick to praise him and anyone else from any of these horrible companies.



I just cannot believe what these companies are putting you through!

BTW, it sounds to me that Affirm is in direct violation of their own terms - from their FAQ:




> *Are there any interest or fees associated with Affirm loans?*
> 
> 
> Affirm loans vary between 10% and 30% APR simple interest. The  corresponding finance charge is the only fee associated with an Affirm  loan - we dont charge late fees, service fees, prepayment fees, or any  other hidden fees. We strive always to be more transparent and fair than  any other form of financing.



https://www.affirm.com/faqs/


I don't know how much your loan was for (sorry that I didn't re-read this thread if you posted it previously) but if there's no prepayment fees "or any other hidden fees" then $80 seems like an awful lot for 2 weeks. 

Even if _technically _you were liable for interest on the 2-week period, to me it doesn't matter. They should have, just as a customer service measure, given you a complete refund.

And just a comment on their policies ... _30% interest?????? _Whoa. Nice business to be in!


----------



## rambunctious

It's been awhile but while looking at the site today, I saw four Lanvin belts, all XXL for men, priced at $65. I thought this was unusual but moved on. 







This evening, looking at the site again for anything new, I saw the four belts again, this time priced at $45!  Originally, $113, according to the site.

I did a bit of research and could find no belts resembling them by Lanvin EXCEPT at this one site called "Addison Apparel" which had them priced low, originally $113.  The same belts. Except only as  a Google result, the link to the site with them is gone. 

So...deadstock? Fake? None of the four have the new Lanvin tag and they are apparently new as can be.  But they just look so...cheap.  Keep in mind men's Lanvin belts that I found are around $300 dollars or more.  Even on sale, the cheapest one I saw elsewhere was $148.

They could be right as rain! But I'm not sure what's going on.  And a price change in just a few hours, as if the seller is trying to dump them quick?  

I don't know what to think.


----------



## mranda

Check your accounts. I just got another $25 site credit. They seem to be doing these more often.


----------



## littlemschanel

I'm usually not the type to write negative comments but TRR is such a terrible site that they deserve it. I have had to return many items to them because they advertised them as "Excellent" condition. I've received many clothes from TRR with stains, holes, snags, missing buttons. When I've complained and sent them photos as evidence, they state that they do have Quality Control.  To make matters worse, a lot of times when I see an item I returned due to damage relisted on their site, TRR makes no mention of the hole or stain or missing buttons, etc. that I found and had alerted them. Their customer service reps are not nice either.


----------



## Loganz

I sent in 50 items to TRR - and had half returned as "brands not accepted", even though those brands are currently selling on their site, lol. I was a customer of the site prior to sending in items and I can say without a doubt that they DO take merch that is more than 10 years old (or very close to it), they do let "suspect" items get by them - as in a pair of Balmain jeans that when I received I promptly sent back since the tags screamed "fake" to me - and I find it hard to believe they authenticate anything thoroughly since a LV wallet I just ordered arrived with business cards inside of it...uh, if you truly went through the goods there should be NO leftover business cards from the previous owner inside - that wallet was sent back the day I received it. 

I still have items active with them - so if anyone has questions about the site, the way they price, etc - I would happy to answer as I have spent a substantial amount of time on the phone with their consignment team, which may be different from the regular customer service team.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Loganz said:


> I sent in 50 items to TRR - and had half returned as "brands not accepted", even though those brands are currently selling on their site, lol. I was a customer of the site prior to sending in items and I can say without a doubt that they DO take merch that is more than 10 years old (or very close to it), they do let "suspect" items get by them - as in a pair of Balmain jeans that when I received I promptly sent back since the tags screamed "fake" to me - and I find it hard to believe they authenticate anything thoroughly since a LV wallet I just ordered arrived with business cards inside of it...uh, if you truly went through the goods there should be NO leftover business cards from the previous owner inside - that wallet was sent back the day I received it.
> 
> I still have items active with them - so if anyone has questions about the site, the way they price, etc - I would happy to answer as I have spent a substantial amount of time on the phone with their consignment team, which may be different from the regular customer service team.



Do you know if there's any way to get quotes on items? I wish they'd have examples like Twice.com.... or maybe even a "desired list"


----------



## Loganz

elisainthecity said:


> Do you know if there's any way to get quotes on items? I wish they'd have examples like Twice.com.... or maybe even a "desired list"



Yes - When they first reached out to me regarding consigning this is who I spoke with: 

Molly Ann Nelson
Sales Development Representative 
The RealReal Inc. therealreal.com
O: 415.592.5965
M: 415.524.3136
molly.nelson@therealreal.com


She told me that I could email her items and she would "ballpark" a listing price for me. According to their consignor reps they price items with 20% upcharge assuming customers will use the 20% rotating coupon on the site - I personally think this is a little BS'ey because I have put many items in my "obsessed" list that are excluded from discounts and coupons yet all my items were included and therefore I might have done better on Ebay....


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Loganz said:


> Yes - When they first reached out to me regarding consigning this is who I spoke with:
> 
> Molly Ann Nelson
> Sales Development Representative
> The RealReal Inc. therealreal.com
> O: 415.592.5965
> M: 415.524.3136
> molly.nelson@therealreal.com
> 
> 
> She told me that I could email her items and she would "ballpark" a listing price for me. According to their consignor reps they price items with 20% upcharge assuming customers will use the 20% rotating coupon on the site - I personally think this is a little BS'ey because I have put many items in my "obsessed" list that are excluded from discounts and coupons yet all my items were included and therefore I might have done better on Ebay....



Thanks!
Oh my gosh, don't forget the 50% off sales too. Ugh. I wish they would just buy it off us like other consignment shops, but I get it's more of an investment for luxury items.


----------



## Loganz

elisainthecity said:


> Thanks!
> Oh my gosh, don't forget the 50% off sales too. Ugh. I wish they would just buy it off us like other consignment shops, but I get it's more of an investment for luxury items.



Lol - truth! As a customer I love it, minus having to weed through the stuff with bad descriptions and inaccurate "excellent" condition listings - but, as a consignor it kind of sucks!!


----------



## morejunkny

The photos on the site are pretty limited, but I took a chance on a $695 Mulberry bag. When I opened it, it was very obviously fake, with a number of things being off. TRR did accept it as a return without my having to argue (even though it was marked final sale). The return process took about 2 weeks to get credited back to my card. So, while it was disappointing that a fake was offered for sale, I appreciate that the return process went smoothly.


----------



## Loganz

As a follow up for future consignees with TRR I was told to include a note that states: "REQUEST PRICE APPROVAL" if you do not wish to see your items discounted or coupon-able. I think going a step further and including the above along with, "exclude from discounts and coupons" would also be helpful. (then take pic of said note going into your box, lol! 


Also, I am curious - does anyone know exactly how TRR claims to authenticate so many luxury brands and items? I understand that it is easy to test diamonds/gemstones, but how can one business possibly employ enough people to screen every bag/shoe/jacket/etc that comes through the doors? 

I searched the web for their process and just found some old article stating they find 1 fake for every 1000 items they process (I think was their stat) - based on this thread it is evident some fall through the cracks and hit the site...so, how can they claim "real real" - who is bearing this liability to make sure we aren't spending hundreds or thousands on good counterfeits?


----------



## Redheels

I became a first look member of TRR sometime in June this year, after I stumbled upon a Peter Pilotto top I had been obsessing over for months on the site. For what it was, the price was reasonable and I didn't think twice about placing my order. I found the top to be in great condition when it arrived and I was more than pleased with my experience.

My third order was a Lanvin silk skirt  with tags which was described as pristine. However, when the skirt came, the fabric was faded significantly even though it still had its tags attached. I have to say that after reading through some of the posts on this thread, I was not expecting good service from TRR and actually reached out to a forum member for Anthony's email add. However, to my pleasant surprise, before I received Anthony's address, my issue was actually resolved more than satisfactorily by Haley, a customer service rep. I got a full refund and TRR provided return shipping plus a $25 site credit. 

Here are my thoughts on TRR:

- I am more than satisfied with my entire experience so far. I think that in shopping pre-loved items, we accept a certain risk that these items may come in more worn than expected. If the listing states pristine or excellent condition, I have found them to be more than fair in resolving this. I have had an item listed as showing light wear and yet the item looked brand new when I received it. I have also had an item listed as showing light wear and when I received it, the wear was a bit more than I was comfortable with. I returned it without any hard feelings and paid return shipping because, IMO, shopping pre-loved is a risk I have chosen to take on and I accept that it can be a hit or a miss.

- IMHO, I want to give them an award for making these brands attainable to me. How ever else would I be able to afford the labels they carry?  I believe there are a number of sites in this same business, yet, I have never been tempted to purchase from them. TRR has such great inventory and variety and it is so much fun for me shopping the flash sales and hoping to score that gem. And I have scored time and time again. Hey, I can deal with the occasional item that has to be returned for the thrill. 

- I would say give them a try, if you are considering it. But I won't insist because the fewer people shopping, the greater my chances of scoring. Oh and first look membership is absolutely worth it. I know I would have missed out on the items I got if I'd waited for an entire day. The speed with which items are snapped up is remarkable.


----------



## jmc3007

Redheels said:


> I became a first look member of TRR sometime in June this year, after I stumbled upon a Peter Pilotto top I had been obsessing over for months on the site. For what it was, the price was reasonable and I didn't think twice about placing my order. I found the top to be in great condition when it arrived and I was more than pleased with my experience.
> 
> My third order was a Lanvin silk skirt  with tags which was described as pristine. However, when the skirt came, the fabric was faded significantly even though it still had its tags attached. I have to say that after reading through some of the posts on this thread, I was not expecting good service from TRR and actually reached out to a forum member for Anthony's email add. However, to my pleasant surprise, before I received Anthony's address, my issue was actually resolved more than satisfactorily by Haley, a customer service rep. I got a full refund and TRR provided return shipping plus a $25 site credit.
> 
> Here are my thoughts on TRR:
> 
> - I am more than satisfied with my entire experience so far. I think that in shopping pre-loved items, we accept a certain risk that these items may come in more worn than expected. If the listing states pristine or excellent condition, I have found them to be more than fair in resolving this. I have had an item listed as showing light wear and yet the item looked brand new when I received it. I have also had an item listed as showing light wear and when I received it, the wear was a bit more than I was comfortable with. I returned it without any hard feelings and paid return shipping because, IMO, shopping pre-loved is a risk I have chosen to take on and I accept that it can be a hit or a miss.
> 
> - IMHO, I want to give them an award for making these brands attainable to me. How ever else would I be able to afford the labels they carry?  I believe there are a number of sites in this same business, yet, I have never been tempted to purchase from them. TRR has such great inventory and variety and it is so much fun for me shopping the flash sales and hoping to score that gem. And I have scored time and time again. Hey, I can deal with the occasional item that has to be returned for the thrill.
> 
> - I would say give them a try, if you are considering it. But I won't insist because the fewer people shopping, the greater my chances of scoring. Oh and first look membership is absolutely worth it. I know I would have missed out on the items I got if I'd waited for an entire day. The speed with which items are snapped up is remarkable.


This the best summary I have come across as a constructive review of TRR.  I've been both consignee and buyer and my experience hews very closely to yours.  By now I've consigned easily 100 plus pieces worth thousands (Hermes) to tens of dollars.  It is always a dicey proposition when buying pre-loved items but that's part of the thrill of a score and letdown of a bust.  A couple of times I was disappointed about the purchases but the reason had to do with my laziness not reading description clearly or zooming on photos, and nothing to do with TRR.  When I did go back to re-read the listings I had some "d'oh" moments and no one but myself to blame.  

I really appreciate TRR for delivering a platform to showcase items that used to be done very haphazardly and unprofessionally (I'm looking at you eBay and cat litter boxes on the floor next to the handbag).  The breadth and sheer volume of new merchandise they get makes the hunt all the more exciting.  Read the fineprint of final sale vs refundable and no one is wiser.  Like someone mentioned earlier if counterfeits managed to get through they will stand behind their brand and do the right thing.


----------



## Redheels

jmc3007 said:


> This the best summary I have come across as a constructive review of TRR.  I've been both consignee and buyer and my experience hews very closely to yours.  By now I've consigned easily 100 plus pieces worth thousands (Hermes) to tens of dollars.  It is always a dicey proposition when buying pre-loved items but that's part of the thrill of a score and letdown of a bust.  A couple of times I was disappointed about the purchases but the reason had to do with my laziness not reading description clearly or zooming on photos, and nothing to do with TRR.  When I did go back to re-read the listings I had some "d'oh" moments and no one but myself to blame.
> 
> I really appreciate TRR for delivering a platform to showcase items that used to be done very haphazardly and unprofessionally (I'm looking at you eBay and cat litter boxes on the floor next to the handbag).  The breadth and sheer volume of new merchandise they get makes the hunt all the more exciting.  Read the fineprint of final sale vs refundable and no one is wiser.  Like someone mentioned earlier if counterfeits managed to get through they will stand behind their brand and do the right thing.



Thanks Jmc.

TRR really doesn't get the credit they deserve for creating a workable platform for selling preloved clothing.


----------



## Loganz

General question about TRR - how would you feel if you purchased something from TRR and when you received it you discovered it was over 10 years old? This just happened to me so I requested a return and am sending it back...not sure if I overreacted, but the sale price was in effect exactly what the item would have cost new in 2004, so when I saw that it was from 2004 I felt deceived...not trying to be a cry-baby about it, but if TRR wants to make age exceptions on their 10 year policy I feel it should be disclosed in the listing, am I wrong?


----------



## jmc3007

Loganz said:


> General question about TRR - how would you feel if you purchased something from TRR and when you received it you discovered it was over 10 years old? This just happened to me so I requested a return and am sending it back...not sure if I overreacted, but the sale price was in effect exactly what the item would have cost new in 2004, so when I saw that it was from 2004 I felt deceived...not trying to be a cry-baby about it, but if TRR wants to make age exceptions on their 10 year policy I feel it should be disclosed in the listing, am I wrong?


In my experience TRR have taken things older than 10 from me and people have bought them.  The age isn't in and of itself a dealbreaker, condition, styling, details play a huge factor.  It seems like you'll be getting a refund for something you weren't crazy about, whether it's 10 years old or 10 months old it makes little difference.  Besides designers mine their closets all the time for inspirations.  I still covet a McQueen leather jacket done during his Victoriana phase, probably 12 years old by now... The one that got away.   Hermes, Chanel and LV are some other brands come to mind that most likely will be dated past 10 year cutoff, it's more a rule of thumb I think.


----------



## Loganz

jmc3007 said:


> In my experience TRR have taken things older than 10 from me and people have bought them.  The age isn't in and of itself a dealbreaker, condition, styling, details play a huge factor.  It seems like you'll be getting a refund for something you weren't crazy about, whether it's 10 years old or 10 months old it makes little difference.  Besides designers mine their closets all the time for inspirations.  I still covet a McQueen leather jacket done during his Victoriana phase, probably 12 years old by now... The one that got away.   Hermes, Chanel and LV are some other brands come to mind that most likely will be dated past 10 year cutoff, it's more a rule of thumb I think.



You make excellent points, I too have some older RTW pieces that are more spectacular as the years have gone by due to their uniqueness and craftsmanship - this however, was not an item that aged well, and I do think it would have been nice to know the age (since it was clearly marked on the authenticity card) prior to ordering,


----------



## trc

I bought a proenza schouler bag on TRR awhile ago, it came with a tampon in the pocket. 
Btw, their shipping is slow and expensive! I'm in TX, so include the shipping + tax, it's pretty frustrating.


----------



## megt10

trc said:


> I bought a proenza schouler bag on TRR awhile ago, it came with a tampon in the pocket.
> Btw, their shipping is slow and expensive! I'm in TX, so include the shipping + tax, it's pretty frustrating.



 the few things I have purchased from them the shipping was slow as well adding in the tax I rarely buy anything from them.


----------



## trc

megt10 said:


> the few things I have purchased from them the shipping was slow as well adding in the tax I rarely buy anything from them.




I mostly just get bags and shoes. For clothing, I only buy those that NWT. I scored a new Charlotte Olympia Zodiac flats for like $180+. Sometimes I found a few items I like throughout the day, but I really could't justify paying $12 shipping for each. 
Those contemporary designers are priced ok. But Chanel shoes and accessories are outrageous, like those heavily worn Chanel flats listed for like $300+. I don't know who would pay for that.


----------



## trc

On a consignment side, I don't recommend them.
My mom passed her Prada coat (FW 2010) to me, but I didn't like it so I was looking to sell it. Yoogicloset didn't take it, so I sent it to TRR. At the time, they had promotion like $100 NM gift card for first time consignor. Sent it to them, and it was sold dirty cheap. 
The item was shipped and delivered. Later the buyer claimed that they didn't receive the shipment. Btw they don't require signature upon delivery for order below $500 or $1000? 
So they opened a claim with FedEx. The buyer was pushy and fishy. The outcome of the investigation was the package was stated as "Lost."
TRR refunded the buyer full amount, and guess who paid for it? Me. Yep. I didn't receive a cent from them. Simple as that. 

For consignment, I recommend Fashionphile, they don't lowball like Yoogis or TRR.


----------



## grietje

I just bought a BV from TRR.  Before I did I asked for additional photos which they provided within 24 hours.  The sales transaction was simple and I got my item within 3 days of placing the order (granted I live in CA where this item shipped from).

The box was new and packaging was fine.  Nothing fancy.  The item was in like new condition, better than I expected.  My experience was positive.


----------



## tickedoffchick

I've had two great experiences as a buyer with them -- the price on one of the bags I bought, a guccissima leather Gucci hobo, was so low I felt a little guilty for the original owner and the other bag was brand new with the tags for about $100 less than I'd found anywhere (including the one I stumbled across in Nordstrom Rack). Shipping was reasonable, though I did also have to pay sales tax, and both bags arrived within a couple of days.


----------



## girlhasbags

There are ups and downs on both sides. I will say I have gotten some really amazing things from TRR. I have not really had any nightmares. However recently I've gotten dirty items, items that weren't as described and the wrong item. They later said the warehouse could not find it but they have a bag posted that looks just like it for $100.more than the one I ordered. I am also a consigner. I will say their customer service on both sides suck! The agents are not nice at all anymore. They used to be great to deal with. Also they are not consistent with the items they say they take. Lately I've seen Vince Camuto. When I called they said they don't take that brand [emoji37] well it came from somewhere. They now get items from retail stores and have different standards. It is sad to see because I really loved them... I used to get boxes almost everyday. Not so much anymore[emoji25] they are not as customer service oriented as Fashionphile, yoogis, or bag borrow or steal. They don't seem to care either.

P.s. I don't understand why they are the only ones that don't take returns on purses.


----------



## Loganz

girlhasbags said:


> There are ups and downs on both sides. I will say I have gotten some really amazing things from TRR. I have not really had any nightmares. However recently I've gotten dirty items, items that weren't as described and the wrong item. They later said the warehouse could not find it but they have a bag posted that looks just like it for $100.more than the one I ordered. I am also a consigner. I will say their customer service on both sides suck! The agents are not nice at all anymore. They used to be great to deal with. Also they are not consistent with the items they say they take. Lately I've seen Vince Camuto. When I called they said they don't take that brand [emoji37] well it came from somewhere. They now get items from retail stores and have different standards. It is sad to see because I really loved them... I used to get boxes almost everyday. Not so much anymore[emoji25] they are not as customer service oriented as Fashionphile, yoogis, or bag borrow or steal. They don't seem to care either.
> 
> P.s. I don't understand why they are the only ones that don't take returns on purses.



I have experienced everything you state above, although I am happy about them not accepting returns on handbags since I would hate for someone to buy one of my mine for an event and then return it post-event. 

I impulse bought a Prada jacket last week that was on 30% - right away I knew I'd be returning it, not really my style, and just a silly add to cart on my part - when it arrived yesterday it has no "TRR" tag on it - I go to return it and realize I am going to have to call since there is no tag and the policy says tags must be attached, grrr.....


----------



## IStuckACello

Does anyone know how often they have those discount coupons or when they decide to discount an item?


----------



## Loganz

IStuckACello said:


> Does anyone know how often they have those discount coupons or when they decide to discount an item?



The 20% off is ever-going - they just change the code, but the offer is always there, some items can be excluded but if your item is not part of this group you have to request it prior to sending. 
The 30% different categories of "essentials" show up once a week or so, diff items though, so you never know what might be part of it. 
The 40% is at the end of the month and includes "final sale" on items that have been hanging around too long at TRR.


----------



## IStuckACello

Loganz said:


> The 20% off is ever-going - they just change the code, but the offer is always there, some items can be excluded but if your item is not part of this group you have to request it prior to sending.
> 
> The 30% different categories of "essentials" show up once a week or so, diff items though, so you never know what might be part of it.
> 
> The 40% is at the end of the month and includes "final sale" on items that have been hanging around too long at TRR.




Wow great explanation thank you!


----------



## Loganz

IStuckACello said:


> Wow great explanation thank you!



You're welcome!! 

As a buyer I add a ton of stuff I like to my obsessed list, I have the TRR app on my phone, so at 8am MST they update the 30% sales for the day, and markdowns on various items - when you use TRR app on your phone you can see the discounts or if the items you are watching are "on hold" or "sold" from the app. 
If you only use a desktop or laptop you can still keep your obsessed list obviously, but you won't see the markdown prices when you click obsessed to check the new markdown or flash sales at 8am - so if it is 8am MST, then it is 10am EST, and 7am PST.

I have bought two Balmain pieces at final sale, and could not be more pleased with the purchases, not only did I get 40% off but the pieces were immaculate!


----------



## IStuckACello

Loganz said:


> You're welcome!!
> 
> 
> 
> As a buyer I add a ton of stuff I like to my obsessed list, I have the TRR app on my phone, so at 8am MST they update the 30% sales for the day, and markdowns on various items - when you use TRR app on your phone you can see the discounts or if the items you are watching are "on hold" or "sold" from the app.
> 
> If you only use a desktop or laptop you can still keep your obsessed list obviously, but you won't see the markdown prices when you click obsessed to check the new markdown or flash sales at 8am - so if it is 8am MST, then it is 10am EST, and 7am PST.
> 
> 
> 
> I have bought two Balmain pieces at final sale, and could not be more pleased with the purchases, not only did I get 40% off but the pieces were immaculate!




So we would have to check daily for the markdowns? There's no specific day? I'm wondering if I should hold off buying a couple things that area too pricey at the moment, even with the discount code the tax and shipping is ugh ! Thank you!!


----------



## Loganz

IStuckACello said:


> So we would have to check daily for the markdowns? There's no specific day? I'm wondering if I should hold off buying a couple things that area too pricey at the moment, even with the discount code the tax and shipping is ugh ! Thank you!!



I see you are in San Fran, was wondering why you had tax, lol, now I see!! 

No tax to me in CO - which is obviously great! 

I have noticed diff things go on sale on diff days - sometimes I tire of something and prevent impulse buys just by keeping it on the list waiting for the 30%, hah!

Although, recently I pulled the trigger on the 30% on something I should not have - doh!!

Then conversely, I just deleted an item I had been watching for 40 days, NEVER went on sale, was excluded from discounts, and was only a Dior jacket - not exactly what I consider to be a "holy grail" brand....anywho...I got over it while watching it. waiting for it to get marked down!


----------



## Loganz

^ oh, and I didn't pull the trigger on a Galliano jacket that had been hanging around for a little while, checked my obsess list at 8am and "BAM" sold....I am on the wait list for it in case it gets returned


----------



## IStuckACello

Loganz said:


> ^ oh, and I didn't pull the trigger on a Galliano jacket that had been hanging around for a little while, checked my obsess list at 8am and "BAM" sold....I am on the wait list for it in case it gets returned




That's what I'm trying to avoid-the remorse! It's a scarf I was watching on ebay for awhile then decided not to get it, now I regret it. However TRR has it listed for $170 vs the potential $80 I could have gotten it for. So in my head, it's too expensive! Lol . Thanks for the info


----------



## Loganz

IStuckACello said:


> That's what I'm trying to avoid-the remorse! It's a scarf I was watching on ebay for awhile then decided not to get it, now I regret it. However TRR has it listed for $170 vs the potential $80 I could have gotten it for. So in my head, it's too expensive! Lol . Thanks for the info



Is it a McQueen scarf?


----------



## IStuckACello

Pmed


----------



## Loganz

IStuckACello said:


> ..yes lol How did you know? It's the butterfly skulls one  are you watching it too???



hah, no - not that one!!  However, that is a lovely scarf!!


----------



## girlhasbags

Loganz said:


> I have experienced everything you state above, although I am happy about them not accepting returns on handbags since I would hate for someone to buy one of my mine for an event and then return it post-event.
> 
> I impulse bought a Prada jacket last week that was on 30% - right away I knew I'd be returning it, not really my style, and just a silly add to cart on my part - when it arrived yesterday it has no "TRR" tag on it - I go to return it and realize I am going to have to call since there is no tag and the policy says tags must be attached, grrr.....




Lol.. I have done that myself. My last box arrived with no paperwork or receipt at all. It was stuffed in a small TRR bag and the condition was lets just say.. I am glad it was the wrong item. I just ordered a BV purse that I had been eyeing. It was also 30% I am very scared about what I am going to get. I have been with them since they were a small company they were loyal to their customers and consigners. They used to have little special insider sales, random credits, combine shipping, etc. "Now that they are big they cant do that". Believe it or not that is what one of the customer associates told me recently. REALLY!


----------



## CaviarChanel

trc said:


> I mostly just get bags and shoes. For clothing, I only buy those that NWT. I scored a new Charlotte Olympia Zodiac flats for like $180+. Sometimes I found a few items I like throughout the day, but I really could't justify paying $12 shipping for each.
> Those contemporary designers are priced ok. But Chanel shoes and accessories are outrageous, like those heavily worn Chanel flats listed for like $300+. I don't know who would pay for that.



You are so right about their CHANEL shoes - I once bought a pair of listed as  "excellent" condition red flats; it came and it STINKed up the whole house.  I returned it and it was listed immediately and some unlucky person bought it.  I have not bought anything since then.  There was a 30% to 50% sale, I believe, two days back.

I agree with the other posters here that TRR's shipping policy sucks big time.  SLOW.  {Unlike Yxxxxs who uses UPS and I usually received my items two days later from Seattle}.  BUT if you ask for prepaid label from TRR, they would entertain you.


----------



## Loganz

Does anyone else notice that the amount of time they seem to take to process a return is related to how expensive the item being returned is? 
Not sure if this is just me getting antsy but this is my feeling with them...


----------



## IStuckACello

Is it always so slow shipping out with them?


----------



## Loganz

IStuckACello said:


> Is it always so slow shipping out with them?



My orders have always shipped same day or next day - they do state if you order over a certain amount or have consecutive orders placed they hold for a more thorough security review, up to 48 hours before shipping


----------



## remy12

IStuckACello said:


> Is it always so slow shipping out with them?



Mine are always slow and shipping is expensive.


----------



## Mypreciousnp

NEVER BUYING FROM THIS THEREALREAL WEBSITE EVER AGAIN, I'm so pissed off : 

The story : I wanted the Alexander Wang Devere on your website but I wasn't sure if it was dark blue or black. I sent an email to TheRealReal customer service and I got a really quick reply for KACIE that told me that the bag was black. I immediately purchased the bag. Oh but wait, one week after what was my surprise discovering that the bag was DARK BLUE. Even the zips are blue and it wouldn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out. 

I have contacted you ALL WEEK LONG sending them pictures and emails but I haven't got ANY response from TheRealReal. Nothing. Is this a joke? Why did I got sent a dark blue bag when I made sure to ask the customer service before buying it, if it was black?

What does it take for them to answer me now ? Do I have to write a post on my blog, my instagram page, my twitter account, on every single forum out there that I wouldn't recommend anyone shopping on this website as they're ready to lie to sell a bag (otherwise you wouldn't you be answering my emails)?

I'm so mad, I will never ever spend any money on TheRealReal ever again. It's disgusting.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Mypreciousnp said:


> NEVER BUYING FROM THIS THEREALREAL WEBSITE EVER AGAIN, I'm so pissed off :
> 
> The story : I wanted the Alexander Wang Devere on your website but I wasn't sure if it was dark blue or black. I sent an email to TheRealReal customer service and I got a really quick reply for KACIE that told me that the bag was black. I immediately purchased the bag. Oh but wait, one week after what was my surprise discovering that the bag was DARK BLUE. Even the zips are blue and it wouldn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out.
> 
> I have contacted you ALL WEEK LONG sending them pictures and emails but I haven't got ANY response from TheRealReal. Nothing. Is this a joke? Why did I got sent a dark blue bag when I made sure to ask the customer service before buying it, if it was black?
> 
> What does it take for them to answer me now ? Do I have to write a post on my blog, my instagram page, my twitter account, on every single forum out there that I wouldn't recommend anyone shopping on this website as they're ready to lie to sell a bag (otherwise you wouldn't you be answering my emails)?
> 
> I'm so mad, I will never ever spend any money on TheRealReal ever again. It's disgusting.



I hope someone from TRR is reading this &#8230; !!!  Maybe call them first thing tomorrow and ask for Anthony.  From what I have read so far he is very responsive.  I don't know what else he can do for you but I believe "a prepaid shipping label" is a must.  Sorry that you have to go through this.  I know most of us including myself have bad experience with TRR.


----------



## marksuzy

Mypreciousnp said:


> NEVER BUYING FROM THIS THEREALREAL WEBSITE EVER AGAIN, I'm so pissed off :
> 
> The story : I wanted the Alexander Wang Devere on your website but I wasn't sure if it was dark blue or black. I sent an email to TheRealReal customer service and I got a really quick reply for KACIE that told me that the bag was black. I immediately purchased the bag. Oh but wait, one week after what was my surprise discovering that the bag was DARK BLUE. Even the zips are blue and it wouldn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out.
> 
> I have contacted you ALL WEEK LONG sending them pictures and emails but I haven't got ANY response from TheRealReal. Nothing. Is this a joke? Why did I got sent a dark blue bag when I made sure to ask the customer service before buying it, if it was black?
> 
> What does it take for them to answer me now ? Do I have to write a post on my blog, my instagram page, my twitter account, on every single forum out there that I wouldn't recommend anyone shopping on this website as they're ready to lie to sell a bag (otherwise you wouldn't you be answering my emails)?
> 
> I'm so mad, I will never ever spend any money on TheRealReal ever again. It's disgusting.


Have you tried calling them? 

Customer Service
855.435.5893 ext. 1
9am-5pm PDT, M-F


----------



## Loganz

marksuzy said:


> Have you tried calling them?
> 
> Customer Service
> 855.435.5893 ext. 1
> 9am-5pm PDT, M-F




I agree ^ call them - I have always received efficient customer service from them over the phone. 


As an aside, why do so many think TRR shipping is expensive? For me it is $11.95 ground, or $20 for 2 day air - is it different for others?


----------



## rambunctious

It seems expensive given the amount of places that do free shipping and returns, even high end luxury retailers based in Europe who ship to the States.

It feels like a rip-off to me. Like, don't offer the stupid 20 percent off. Just charge me a fair resale price with all your costs included.  

It feels like tacky nickel-and-dime stuff.  

And they better be paying my state the sales tax they charge me or I'll do my damndest to see them shut down.


----------



## Loganz

rambunctious said:


> It seems expensive given the amount of places that do free shipping and returns, even high end luxury retailers based in Europe who ship to the States.
> 
> It feels like a rip-off to me. Like, don't offer the stupid 20 percent off. Just charge me a fair resale price with all your costs included.
> 
> It feels like tacky nickel-and-dime stuff.
> 
> And they better be paying my state the sales tax they charge me or I'll do my damndest to see them shut down.



I hear you - makes sense. When I used to shop new from NAP I'd pay $20 for their expedited shipping so I guess I don't feel TRR overcharges - and I sure as heck don't want them taking shipping from my consignor payouts, lol!

As for the ongoing 20% coupon - I wonder how many people don't see it to use it, lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mypreciousnp said:


> NEVER BUYING FROM THIS THEREALREAL WEBSITE EVER AGAIN, I'm so pissed off :
> 
> The story : I wanted the Alexander Wang Devere on your website but I wasn't sure if it was dark blue or black. I sent an email to TheRealReal customer service and I got a really quick reply for KACIE that told me that the bag was black. I immediately purchased the bag. Oh but wait, one week after what was my surprise discovering that the bag was DARK BLUE. Even the zips are blue and it wouldn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out.
> 
> I have contacted you ALL WEEK LONG sending them pictures and emails but I haven't got ANY response from TheRealReal. Nothing. Is this a joke? Why did I got sent a dark blue bag when I made sure to ask the customer service before buying it, if it was black?
> 
> What does it take for them to answer me now ? Do I have to write a post on my blog, my instagram page, my twitter account, on every single forum out there that I wouldn't recommend anyone shopping on this website as they're ready to lie to sell a bag (otherwise you wouldn't you be answering my emails)?
> 
> I'm so mad, I will never ever spend any money on TheRealReal ever again. It's disgusting.


 

Personally after making so many attempts to contact TRR, would absolutely
consider posting on the varioius sites you mention.

There are times that these methods have to be used to get
the attention of TRR.. this is one of those times..IMO.
You have been more than patient as well waiting for a response.
What exactly does customer service mean to TRR??? Delay & frustration
for the customer?  Don't think so!!

Hope you will get some satisfaction & if you made this purchase via
a credit card, would just dispute the charge & you have the backup you need.

TRR needs to pay attention to their customers if they want their business
to continue to have REPEAT BUYERS/CUSTOMERS..


----------



## CSamoylov

Has anyone else noticed that the deals are just not that great anymore? I thought the whole idea was a "flash sale" website and there's nothing exciting when I go there anymore let alone the pricing stinks! Just a hundred dollars under retail for one Chanel bag that is pre-owned. Smh.


----------



## CDinLV

WARNING: the photos are NOT accurate! 

I have purchased from Fashionphile, Tradesy, Yoogis and Ebay without any problems...This was my first time purchasing from TheRealReal and it may just be my last. I will skip past the initial lack of communication and customer service and go straight to the actual bag I purchased.

I purchased a Keepall 50 and from the looks of 4/6 photos (the last 2 were of the interior) it showed it as a Bandoliere with the shoulder strap attached or the D-Rings clearly visible on both sides of the bag. I finally received the box, and quickly opened it up. I was amazed at the great quality of the bag starting with the handles, working my way to the bottom, and back up along the sides. That's when I noticed there were no D-Rings! If there are no D-rings, how can it be a bandoliere? Sadly, it is not.

I then went back to my RR account to double check my purchase, perhaps a careless error on my part? mmmm...no. The pictures were still there, bandoliere strap and all. The strange thing is that the the date code photo shown on the website is the same as the bag they sent me...I just don't have the shoulder strap.

I called the 855# the person I spoke to was rather helpful and apologetic, but I'm still upset. He looked up my order, and described my purchased based on the photos, and I told him that was not the bag I received. He quickly sent me a shipping label and will process my full refund. Hopefully that goes through quickly. 

This is my first purchase with theRR, but I just thought everyone should know that you may not be purchasing what they are posting photos of.


----------



## CSamoylov

CDinLV said:


> WARNING: the photos are NOT accurate!
> 
> I have purchased from Fashionphile, Tradesy, Yoogis and Ebay without any problems...This was my first time purchasing from TheRealReal and it may just be my last. I will skip past the initial lack of communication and customer service and go straight to the actual bag I purchased.
> 
> I purchased a Keepall 50 and from the looks of 4/6 photos (the last 2 were of the interior) it showed it as a Bandoliere with the shoulder strap attached or the D-Rings clearly visible on both sides of the bag. I finally received the box, and quickly opened it up. I was amazed at the great quality of the bag starting with the handles, working my way to the bottom, and back up along the sides. That's when I noticed there were no D-Rings! If there are no D-rings, how can it be a bandoliere? Sadly, it is not.
> 
> I then went back to my RR account to double check my purchase, perhaps a careless error on my part? mmmm...no. The pictures were still there, bandoliere strap and all. The strange thing is that the the date code photo shown on the website is the same as the bag they sent me...I just don't have the shoulder strap.
> 
> I called the 855# the person I spoke to was rather helpful and apologetic, but I'm still upset. He looked up my order, and described my purchased based on the photos, and I told him that was not the bag I received. He quickly sent me a shipping label and will process my full refund. Hopefully that goes through quickly.
> 
> This is my first purchase with theRR, but I just thought everyone should know that you may not be purchasing what they are posting photos of.


I agree, I almost purchased a Chanel Jumbo Flap that was advertised as such with original retail at $5,500. However when I got home to look at it on my computer it was a Jumbo Clutch! NOT a Jumbo Flap--huge difference!


----------



## CDinLV

Although the LV keepall was authentic, it was NOT the bag that was shown in the photos. I'm already anxious when it comes to purchasing pre-loved items, I need to be able to trust where I purchase from. With my experience and all the comments above, I really don't think I can shop the RR again.


----------



## Workin4aBirken

I'm surprised about the issues with TRR!  I buy and sell at least monthly and have never had an issue with them.  I have been reviewing bags for authentication for years and have a Gemologist look at the jewelry I buy.  Never had an issue.


----------



## girlhasbags

This just happened to me with a Henry Belguin bag. The one I ordered was not what I got. The "tote" was not even in good condition. I sent bag as I was so upset having waited over a week for it to arrive from NJ. Anyway I saved it in my obsessed thinking maybe the bag would be found. One day it showed up again so this time I called before buying. They had to call NJ to check it out and was told they would let me know. I have not heard back either way it's been almost 2 weeks. They just reposted the same mistake. I agree their pictures have gotten worse. They don't even show the inside at all anymore. Forget customer service


----------



## Sassenach

I placed my first TRR order earlier today [Bal Whistle Bag], and after reading this thread I don't know whether to be excited or worried. :confused1

At least I know to call Anthony if I have problems.


----------



## CaviarChanel

I was "trying" to shop for their Hermes scarf and their listings are really sloppy!!!  Their photographers are not making any effort to list titles especially for the plisses.  Also, if you look closely, most of the scarves in the third pics are full of creases.


----------



## Sassenach

Sassenach said:


> I placed my first TRR order earlier today [Bal Whistle Bag], and after reading this thread I don't know whether to be excited or worried. :confused1
> 
> At least I know to call Anthony if I have problems.


Update to my post from Sunday. My bag arrived today (I'm in LA; shipped from SF) and I'm happy. I've checked it out carefully, and think it's in better condition than listed. The leather is thick, soft, squishy, and well- moisturized. The whistle & chain and mirror are in good condition. My first BalBag!


----------



## Loganz

I think when you take into account how many items they process, photograph, ship, etc they really do a pretty good job overall. I hope they continue to refine their processes as the years go by. I have gotten smoking deals on TRR, and then get upset when I send my stuff in and they sell it for a smoking deal, LOL - 

I know Jersey has been backed up lately, so if you did order and it is to be shipped from there it could take longer than normal to process.


----------



## morejunkny

morejunkny said:


> The photos on the site are pretty limited, but I took a chance on a $695 Mulberry bag. When I opened it, it was very obviously fake, with a number of things being off. TRR did accept it as a return without my having to argue (even though it was marked final sale). The return process took about 2 weeks to get credited back to my card. So, while it was disappointing that a fake was offered for sale, I appreciate that the return process went smoothly.




I believe that the item I sent back has been re-listed, for $725. The photos are the same...


----------



## CDinLV

CDinLV said:


> WARNING: the photos are NOT accurate!
> 
> 
> 
> I have purchased from Fashionphile, Tradesy, Yoogis and Ebay without any problems...This was my first time purchasing from TheRealReal and it may just be my last. I will skip past the initial lack of communication and customer service and go straight to the actual bag I purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> I purchased a Keepall 50 and from the looks of 4/6 photos (the last 2 were of the interior) it showed it as a Bandoliere with the shoulder strap attached or the D-Rings clearly visible on both sides of the bag. I finally received the box, and quickly opened it up. I was amazed at the great quality of the bag starting with the handles, working my way to the bottom, and back up along the sides. That's when I noticed there were no D-Rings! If there are no D-rings, how can it be a bandoliere? Sadly, it is not.
> 
> 
> 
> I then went back to my RR account to double check my purchase, perhaps a careless error on my part? mmmm...no. The pictures were still there, bandoliere strap and all. The strange thing is that the the date code photo shown on the website is the same as the bag they sent me...I just don't have the shoulder strap.
> 
> 
> 
> I called the 855# the person I spoke to was rather helpful and apologetic, but I'm still upset. He looked up my order, and described my purchased based on the photos, and I told him that was not the bag I received. He quickly sent me a shipping label and will process my full refund. Hopefully that goes through quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first purchase with theRR, but I just thought everyone should know that you may not be purchasing what they are posting photos of.




UPDATE: My purchase was sent back and they received it today. They also processed the refund and funds were returned to my pay pal.


----------



## VuittonPrince

Just placed order on speedy 40 now I'm Nervous


----------



## VuittonPrince

Loganz said:


> I hear you - makes sense. When I used to shop new from NAP I'd pay $20 for their expedited shipping so I guess I don't feel TRR overcharges - and I sure as heck don't want them taking shipping from my consignor payouts, lol!
> 
> As for the ongoing 20% coupon - I wonder how many people don't see it to use it, lol



I'm annoyed you can't use the coupon on alot of stuff. Almost everything I've looked at I couldn't use it.


----------



## Loganz

VuittonPrince said:


> I'm annoyed you can't use the coupon on alot of stuff. Almost everything I've looked at I couldn't use it.



I think it is mostly the premier designer bags and fine jewelry that are exempt from the coupons - most all the clothes I have purchased have allowed the coupons. (with a few exceptions) The consignor can request their merch be exempted from discounts and coupons as well.


----------



## VuittonPrince

Loganz said:


> I think it is mostly the premier designer bags and fine jewelry that are exempt from the coupons - most all the clothes I have purchased have allowed the coupons. (with a few exceptions) The consignor can request their merch be exempted from discounts and coupons as well.



Oh really! Yes every vuitton bag I've looked at its stated that.  I also don't get the final sale on the items.  I bought an etro shirt and also couldn't use code


----------



## Loganz

Well they only allow one discount, so whatever discount is greater. When things are 30% off you can still return them, but at 40% off they're final sale. Of course, bags are never returnable unless there's a listing error or major defect.


----------



## CDinLV

VuittonPrince said:


> Just placed order on speedy 40 now I'm Nervous




Good luck! I hope you get what you want...it seems there are mixed reviews about this store, so maybe you will have a good experience.


----------



## Redheels

So who else got a $25 site credit yesterday?


----------



## VuittonPrince

Redheels said:


> So who else got a $25 site credit yesterday?



Say what!!!!!


----------



## CDinLV

Redheels said:


> So who else got a $25 site credit yesterday?




I did. I just saw the email...


----------



## Redheels

VuittonPrince said:


> Say what!!!!!





CDinLV said:


> I did. I just saw the email...



Yea..... I was able to justify buying a top I had been watching for a while.


----------



## VuittonPrince

Redheels said:


> Yea..... I was able to justify buying a top I had been watching for a while.



Just checked account I got it to!


----------



## Redheels

VuittonPrince said:


> Just checked account I got it to!



Great!


----------



## mranda

Redheels said:


> So who else got a $25 site credit yesterday?



Thanks for posting about this!! Got one, too.


----------



## finer_woman

Redheels said:


> So who else got a $25 site credit yesterday?



&#9995;  of course after I just ordered something a few days ago


----------



## VuittonPrince

finer_woman said:


> &#9995;  of course after I just ordered something a few days ago



Likewise and I found out after reading this forum,  trr,has an account with ******. So I Could've gotten $150 cash back


----------



## megt10

Redheels said:


> So who else got a $25 site credit yesterday?



I got a 50.00 dollar one and was also able to use the 20% off promo code as well so I bought something today. It looks to be in new condition and it is returnable. I wouldn't buy anything from them that wasn't. They don't use enough pictures to authenticate an item or show the actual condition.


----------



## Loganz

I did not get an email...hmmmm, I did however just a Chloe paddington that I regretted selling ages ago, saw on TRR for a great deal so I bought it. When it arrived it seemed in "too good" condition for being a bag that should be over 7 years old....I was digging through the pockets and found a "China" tag in one of the front pockets, I am rather sick over this as I want to believe this was some coincidence from the seller (sticking a weird tag in her bag and forgetting) but the "like new" condition combined with this yellow tag has me on edge.

*edit* I just logged in and I do have a $25 credit (did not get an email about this though, it expires the 24th) - apparently I had two other credits that expired because I never knew to look for them, sigh!


----------



## VuittonPrince

Loganz said:


> I did not get an email...hmmmm, I did however just a Chloe paddington that I regretted selling ages ago, saw on TRR for a great deal so I bought it. When it arrived it seemed in "too good" condition for being a bag that should be over 7 years old....I was digging through the pockets and found a "China" tag in one of the front pockets, I am rather sick over this as I want to believe this was some coincidence from the seller (sticking a weird tag in her bag and forgetting) but the "like new" condition combined with this yellow tag has me on edge.
> 
> *edit* I just logged in and I do have a $25 credit (did not get an email about this though, it expires the 24th) - apparently I had two other credits that expired because I never knew to look for them, sigh!



Call them and inform them


----------



## Loganz

VuittonPrince said:


> Call them and inform them



you're right, I need to - I will report back after I get a chance to call - the past two days I have been slammed at work and can't make personal calls here.

but can get on tPF to complain/stress, lol!


----------



## Redheels

megt10 said:


> I got a 50.00 dollar one and was also able to use the 20% off promo code as well so I bought something today. It looks to be in new condition and it is returnable. I wouldn't buy anything from them that wasn't. They don't use enough pictures to authenticate an item or show the actual condition.



I hope it works out..... Fingers crossed


----------



## Redheels

Loganz said:


> I did not get an email...hmmmm, I did however just a Chloe paddington that I regretted selling ages ago, saw on TRR for a great deal so I bought it. When it arrived it seemed in "too good" condition for being a bag that should be over 7 years old....I was digging through the pockets and found a "China" tag in one of the front pockets, I am rather sick over this as I want to believe this was some coincidence from the seller (sticking a weird tag in her bag and forgetting) but the "like new" condition combined with this yellow tag has me on edge.
> 
> *edit* I just logged in and I do have a $25 credit (did not get an email about this though, it expires the 24th) - apparently I had two other credits that expired because I never knew to look for them, sigh!



I would be uncomfortable with the tag too.


----------



## megt10

Loganz said:


> I did not get an email...hmmmm, I did however just a Chloe paddington that I regretted selling ages ago, saw on TRR for a great deal so I bought it. When it arrived it seemed in "too good" condition for being a bag that should be over 7 years old...*.I was digging through the pockets and found a "China" tag in one of the front pockets, I am rather sick over this as I want to believe this was some coincidence from the seller (sticking a weird tag in her bag and forgetting) but the "like new" condition combined with this yellow tag has me on edge.*
> 
> *edit* I just logged in and I do have a $25 credit (did not get an email about this though, it expires the 24th) - apparently I had two other credits that expired because I never knew to look for them, sigh!


That is what I am talking about with not enough pictures to authenticate a bag. I have a friend who received a fake Balenciaga from them. She was able to return the bag, but they went ahead and relisted it. Hence, I would not buy a bag from them unless I knew for sure that it was authentic.


Redheels said:


> I hope it works out..... Fingers crossed



Thank you. I hope so too.


----------



## CDinLV

megt10 said:


> That is what I am talking about with not enough pictures to authenticate a bag. I have a friend who received a fake Balenciaga from them. She was able to return the bag, but they went ahead and relisted it. Hence, I would not buy a bag from them unless I knew for sure that it was authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. I hope so too.




So stressful! Good luck!


----------



## rambunctious

I would never ever buy a bag from them.  I've seen things that are evident fakes or not right. 
And other things that are questionable.  I brought up a long time ago on this board how they had a flood of Hermes canvas bags.  Only one or two back in the early part of the year.  Then, suddenly, more and more show up.   How is that possible?  One of the hardest to find of Hermes products currently and they get, like, a dozen showing up over a 6 month period?  
And they have Balenciaga bags that are laughably wrong currently listed. Like in leather configurations I've never ever seen.  If they're samples, they should say so. But these things make no sense. Like men's Day bags in Balenciaga lambskin but straps made out of brown leather, smooth on one side and completely untreated on the other.  Seriously??  And other B-bags in shapes and colors that I've never seen ever.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Recently purchased a designer leather coat that was described in excellent condition.

Of course, it had "pulls" & slight wear. When I discussed this with the customer
service agent, she replied, the pulls can be pulled in from the underneath & no one
will see it. Well, that was the wrong reply & it was sent back promptly. I did receive
my credit so no problem there.. but after this episode, would be leary of a purchase


----------



## Carolfay

I've bought five handbags from the RealReal in the past couple of months, and I'm completely satisfied with my purchases.  All items were as described, and everything is authentic as far as I can determine.  Items have even been sent with authentication tags and dust bags in most cases.  The only slip-up came with a Tod's bag I received that was in excellent condition - but had a half package of Tum's in the zip pocket.  Obviously, somebody didn't check very well before sending the item out!  I'll probably continue to shop from this site.


----------



## x2tg89

There're 2 mistakes in 1 item on my recent purchase at TRR.

This is a Chanel bag which listed the wrong authentic number which doesn't match the sticker inside the bag. I received the bag with 2 authentic cards, one match the sticker, the other match the listing.someone is missing this card when receive the item.

I've send the notice to them and try to return the card but NO one reply. I don't think they care as long as they sold the item.

also, their account system is the one that distressed me.recently I should receive $100.00 site credit for referral my daughter, but this amount never show on my account, I contact the customer service, the answer is the amount in my account already included the $100.00 credit, but the "referral"on my account shown"0", I have NO idea when did they give me the credit. also I never receive 5% extra sale commission site credit for keeping my credit in my account instead of withdraw for a check. the keeping on the account is very unclear.

I really feel that the company is pre-mature, they need a lot of improvement.I'm going to wait for both consign and purchase until I'm satisfy with the improving.


----------



## TJNEscada

Oh goodness, some horror stories here!  Somehow, I have been super lucky with this site. I've been shopping with them on and off since they started.  Note, the deals were MUCH better in the beginning...but, things change.  At the start I bought about 1/2 a doz great bags -- Dior, Prada, etc.  All of them in lovely condition, authentic and very good prices.  I should note I am super picky and don't go for anything that looks at all used.  Some shoes and a few tops/sweaters.  I gave the site a rest for a while and don't jump on every morning obsessively seeing what they have.  I maybe look twice a week now.  But, shoot, I have scored a few great deals of late!  A Blumarine top with the tags on it!  A killer Etro belt!  And in the last month two pairs of Valentino boots.  I am pretty excited about these!  The Ascot knee boot, in the box etc. was $500 (in stores now for $1600), looks like it was worn 2x.  I took them to my cobbler for a polish and they are superb!  Then last week the OTK boot with bows up the back - new in the box for $850.  Not a major steal, but it's a Neiman's now for $1700 or so!).  I couldn't be happier


----------



## gatorpooh

I purchased a pre-loved Cartier watch from them and it wasn't even working when it arrived. They claim the battery probably died after they shipped it, but the date was incorrect as well and not even in the range between when I bought it and when it arrived. They did offer to reimburse me for a battery (if that is even the issue), but I've decided to return the watch. For $3000, you would think they would make sure it is working before they ship it. I purchased it on a Wednesday and it didn't ship out until the following Monday. Plenty of time to make sure it was in working order


----------



## gatorpooh

I feel like I need to add to my post above to warn people about buying from this company. My husband and I were looking back over the pics and the valuation report made by the horologist at the RealReal to make sure we didn't miss some disclosure about the watch not working. We didn't. I noticed that the date and time on the watch in the pics were exactly the same as when it arrived at my house. These pics were obviously taken before the watch was posted online. This means that the watch was NEVER in working order. Buyer beware! I will NEVER purchase from this company again and will make sure I post on a few other sites about this experience.

ETA: Customer service was very apologetic and offered me a full refund including shipping both ways. I still don't trust them though.


----------



## girlhasbags

gatorpooh said:


> I feel like I need to add to my post above to warn people about buying from this company. My husband and I were looking back over the pics and the valuation report made by the horologist at the RealReal to make sure we didn't miss some disclosure about the watch not working. We didn't. I noticed that the date and time on the watch in the pics were exactly the same as when it arrived at my house. These pics were obviously taken before the watch was posted online. This means that the watch was NEVER in working order. Buyer beware! I will NEVER purchase from this company again and will make sure I post on a few other sites about this experience.
> 
> ETA: Customer service was very apologetic and offered me a full refund including shipping both ways. I still don't trust them though.


 
Oh My sorry that happened to you. They used to be such a good company growth is not helping them. Lately I've noticed that a lot of their postings show the wrong picture on the front page and when you click it the picture is different. How sad!


----------



## tickedoffchick

All of the watches are set to 10:10 on their site. Just fyi.


----------



## Love Of My Life

A friend decided to do some early fall shopping & showed me several pieces
that she puchased.

She was so disappointed in the "condition".. The sweaters had pilling & the
skirts didn't look fresh at all in spite of the description saying "excellent like new
condition"..

She returned the clothing & got a credit but nonetheless disappointed in the
inaccuracy & shopworn look of the clothes.

Some of us have tried more than once & have been disappointed, I have
& don't think I'll be making any future purchases from TRR... the 
condition is not always up to snuff

Jewelry, shoes & handbags may be better categories, but for me
the clothing has fallen short on more than one occasion


----------



## girlhasbags

HAs anyone ever ordered from LUXE DH?


----------



## mommyof5

girlhasbags said:


> HAs anyone ever ordered from LUXE DH?


Luxe DH is reputable. I live in Miami, they are local and have an amazing authenticator, Sabina. Buy with confidence.


----------



## girlhasbags

mommyof5 said:


> Luxe DH is reputable. I live in Miami, they are local and have an amazing authenticator, Sabina. Buy with confidence.




Thank you! They have something I want but was not sure as I have not heard of them. Is the customer service good if I called?


----------



## Loganz

I'd like to add that all the shoes/boots I have ordered from TRR have been excellent bargains, the shoes barely look used and the prices have been insanely good!! 
I also think their Leger pricing is fantastic - for a dress you will only wear once or twice a season why pay $1k+ when you can pay $200?? The return policy on clothing makes the whole process pretty stress free, since returning costs you nothing more than shipping. 

I wish I could say that handbags were a great deal there but I think they let too many fakes or greatly-used bags through their authentication process. 

Also - bought a watch (which I returned) it was filthy, the band had so much junk in the links I didn't even try it on. To me that is just lazy, they should have cleaned it up before listing it.


----------



## klynneann

Did anyone else get a similar email from their NM SA?  I received this on Sept. 9 and was pretty shocked. I hope NM knows what they're doing...

Hi,

I'm so excited to share with you that The RealReal Luxury Consignment and Neiman Marcus have partnered together to help you consign all of your unwanted luxury items! The RealReal is one of the largest online luxury consignment sites in the world with over 2,500 new items being sold on their site daily. It's easy, fast and hassle-free! 

Here's why you should choose The RealReal over other consignment services:

-They offer free in home pickup service! Schedule an appointment and an agent will come to your home to pick up your items or even help you go through your closet and help you decide what to consign.

-They pay more! You can choose payment in the form of a Neiman Marcus gift card and earn up to 75% commission value. You can also receive your commission payment by direct deposit, check or site credit on TheRealReal.

-Your items sell fast! Most items sell within a week to The RealReal's 4 million members.

-Special offer : First time consignors earn a $100 Neiman Marcus gift card with 10+ items consigned

If you have any questions or would like to schedule an appointment with an agent, please don't hesitate to contact me! 


Best Regards,


----------



## Michelle1x

I asked for a bid for a new with tags Alaia pony skirt that retails for $6K.
They said $1200, which is on the low side but ok.... EXCEPT for those pesky 20% off sales they have literally every week.  By the time I sell this pony skirt I will get $400, not worth it, I'd rather just keep it and hope it becomes a collector piece!


----------



## mdmd

Loganz said:


> I'd like to add that all the shoes/boots I have ordered from TRR have been excellent bargains, the shoes barely look used and the prices have been insanely good!!
> 
> I also think their Leger pricing is fantastic - for a dress you will only wear once or twice a season why pay $1k+ when you can pay $200?? The return policy on clothing makes the whole process pretty stress free, since returning costs you nothing more than shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could say that handbags were a great deal there but I think they let too many fakes or greatly-used bags through their authentication process.
> 
> 
> 
> Also - bought a watch (which I returned) it was filthy, the band had so much junk in the links I didn't even try it on. To me that is just lazy, they should have cleaned it up before listing it.




I agree. There are some really great deals on here for medium-price-range clothing and shoes. With this thread in mind, I'd be wary of $$$$ bags and jewelry/watches. Or clothing in this price range.





Michelle1x said:


> I asked for a bid for a new with tags Alaia pony skirt that retails for $6K.
> They said $1200, which is on the low side but ok.... EXCEPT for those pesky 20% off sales they have literally every week.  By the time I sell this pony skirt I will get $400, not worth it, I'd rather just keep it and hope it becomes a collector piece!





Maybe why they can't really pay for/consign $$$$ clothing items well^^. Seems like they need to step up their customer service if they want to get into the higher end consignment business.


----------



## elttle2

I just consigned with them because of the promotion in July for $100 gift card on NM. Did anyone who consign receive the gift card yet? 
I have not yet and sent a follow-up email to therealreal and no one replies me yet. 


Is that a scam to get people to consign with them? 


Anyone successfully receives $100 gift card?


----------



## Loganz

Yes, I got my gift card - they send the month of your first pay out


----------



## rambunctious

What I'd like to know is how a seller gets that deal I've seen on some items "No discounts or coupons will be allowed on this item"?

It seems to me like they get old or dead stock from shops and boutiques that they offer at a reduction but then never allow to go on sale.  Or somehow make deals on the side.


----------



## Loganz

You can request that your items are offered that way. You need to write a note with your submissions


----------



## rambunctious

That's good to know. Will they always honor this? Do you know?


----------



## Loganz

As far as I know they will, although I was told that just could mean a lower list price since they claim to build 20% into all prices


----------



## piaboal

Need some advice...My sister purchased a Sofia Coppola LV bag from The RealReal, barely used it and didn't think twice about it. I wanted to borrow it and I looked at it and it's not authentic--bad quality, bad stitching, wrong label (with wrong font!), wrong date code and where it's made, bad hardware...I sent pictures to the RealReal and all the inaccuracies and their response was basically--'looked a your pictures and stitching and hardware are accuarte'. Didn't address anything else I pointed out. I don't know if they are going to do anything about it or respond...does anyone know if I can contact someone beyond their customer service center? I will post pics if you want to see. I would take their word for it if it was one minor questionable thing--but there are so many blatant problems and I feel they are blowing me off. Any suggestions?


----------



## Loganz

piaboal said:


> Need some advice...My sister purchased a Sofia Coppola LV bag from The RealReal, barely used it and didn't think twice about it. I wanted to borrow it and I looked at it and it's not authentic--bad quality, bad stitching, wrong label (with wrong font!), wrong date code and where it's made, bad hardware...I sent pictures to the RealReal and all the inaccuracies and their response was basically--'looked a your pictures and stitching and hardware are accuarte'. Didn't address anything else I pointed out. I don't know if they are going to do anything about it or respond...does anyone know if I can contact someone beyond their customer service center? I will post pics if you want to see. I would take their word for it if it was one minor questionable thing--but there are so many blatant problems and I feel they are blowing me off. Any suggestions?



How long ago did your sister purchase the bag? Really your ability to seek remedy with them may be limited by the length of time that has transpired since delivery and realization that this bag was not auth. They do have a pretty strict 2 week return policy - and handbags are not returnable unless the buyer can evidence a gross error in the listing, such as not being auth, or being beyond the acceptable level of "gently used".


----------



## piaboal

Loganz said:


> How long ago did your sister purchase the bag? Really your ability to seek remedy with them may be limited by the length of time that has transpired since delivery and realization that this bag was not auth. They do have a pretty strict 2 week return policy - and handbags are not returnable unless the buyer can evidence a gross error in the listing, such as not being auth, or being beyond the acceptable level of "gently used".



It's been over a year--my sister isn't as paranoid about those sites as I am and probably used only once or twice. But it's bad. It's so obviously fake and because they 'guarantee authenticity' I thought they'd at least acknowledge they made a mistake. They didn't even address the wrong label, bad stitching, hardware peeling, wrong datecode! It's pretty bad.


----------



## rambunctious

I think she's stuck with it. 
I've written again and again that I like TheRealReal but I would never buy a bag from them based on pieces I could tell with just their pic on the site, were not "right".  And if I did, as in the one time I bought an Hermes piece, I was careful to inspect it and leave their tags on and to request a refund within the return window, although they said it was non-returnable, make clear that it didn't seem "right".  And they took it back.
 I don't think they intentionally sell bad things.  I just don't think they keep as close an eye as possible and leave it up to the buyer to notice.
Very caveat emptor.


----------



## girlhasbags

piaboal said:


> It's been over a year--my sister isn't as paranoid about those sites as I am and probably used only once or twice. But it's bad. It's so obviously fake and because they 'guarantee authenticity' I thought they'd at least acknowledge they made a mistake. They didn't even address the wrong label, bad stitching, hardware peeling, wrong datecode! It's pretty bad.


 
I think if you can prove it is a fake you may have some recourse. Selling fake bags is something they should not want to be known for and is illegal if they are representing them as authentic. Have it authenticated and share that with them and see what they do. This makes me very leary about buying bags from them now. They are the only site that does not allow returns on bags. Why not?????? They used to be so good but as I have said as well their customer service is terrible now.


----------



## piaboal

girlhasbags said:


> I think if you can prove it is a fake you may have some recourse. Selling fake bags is something they should not want to be known for and is illegal if they are representing them as authentic. Have it authenticated and share that with them and see what they do. This makes me very leary about buying bags from them now. They are the only site that does not allow returns on bags. Why not?????? They used to be so good but as I have said as well their customer service is terrible now.


It's pretty bad. See photos here: share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8CYuWLhm1ZKNII and the issues I noted sent to The Real Real. The monogram bag in the photos is a real Sofia bag.
The  date code is FO0049. FO is a code for Italy. The label says Made in France! Then the overall quality is not like LV leather...here are other problems.
  1) Inside tag: font is wrong and you can see stitching on back of pocket--LV doesn't do this
  2) Hardware: fading color--it looks black and plastic underneath
  3) Strap: is not solid leather--there is paper or something in the middle
  4) Stitching is not straight--see pic of inside zipper 
  5) Hardware markings on lock is wrong, stitching is bad
  6) Handles are not sturdy like most LV rolled handles
  7) Dust bag is wrong
  8) See the two bags next to eachother--both have stuffing at bottom. Blue bag droops.
  9) Overall quality of the leather--it's fading all over like it's not  real leather or not dyed properly--and the bag does not sit up straight  at all 



See? It's REALLY bad!!
Thanks for letting me vent!


----------



## mdmd

Found some items today that reminded me of this thread. Their listing personnel need to have an intervention.

What is going on with that second from the bottom button? And shouldn't the description make a note of it? https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/tops/cardigans/lanvin-wool-cardigan-17

These shoes appear to be unworn and new, but are described as in "very good condition" with "faint marks at soles"? (A steal for what they are, but not really my style.) https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/flats/lanvin-python-flats-16


----------



## piaboal

piaboal said:


> It's pretty bad. See photos here: share.shutterfly.com/action/welcome?sid=8CYuWLhm1ZKNII and the issues I noted sent to The Real Real. The monogram bag in the photos is a real Sofia bag.
> The  date code is FO0049. FO is a code for Italy. The label says Made in France! Then the overall quality is not like LV leather...here are other problems.
> 1) Inside tag: font is wrong and you can see stitching on back of pocket--LV doesn't do this
> 2) Hardware: fading color--it looks black and plastic underneath
> 3) Strap: is not solid leather--there is paper or something in the middle
> 4) Stitching is not straight--see pic of inside zipper
> 5) Hardware markings on lock is wrong, stitching is bad
> 6) Handles are not sturdy like most LV rolled handles
> 7) Dust bag is wrong
> 8) See the two bags next to eachother--both have stuffing at bottom. Blue bag droops.
> 9) Overall quality of the leather--it's fading all over like it's not  real leather or not dyed properly--and the bag does not sit up straight  at all
> 
> 
> 
> See? It's REALLY bad!!
> Thanks for letting me vent!


I was a loyal customer of The RealReal but I will NEVER buy from them again. They claim the LV Sofia Bag I sent back based on all the issues I brought up was 'altered'. It's such BS. The bag they sent has so many inconsistencies with authentic LV--their Dir of Authentication (how do you even get that title!) didn't do their job. There is a reason handbags can't be returned. Their guarantee of authenticity is NOT guaranteed. 

Other consignment sites that are better about quality and returns:
Yoogis Closet: 30 day return
Fashionphile: accepts returns for any reason


----------



## Loganz

piaboal said:


> I was a loyal customer of The RealReal but I will NEVER buy from them again. They claim the LV Sofia Bag I sent back based on all the issues I brought up was 'altered'. It's such BS. The bag they sent has so many inconsistencies with authentic LV--their Dir of Authentication (how do you even get that title!) didn't do their job. There is a reason handbags can't be returned. Their guarantee of authenticity is NOT guaranteed.
> 
> Other consignment sites that are better about quality and returns:
> Yoogis Closet: 30 day return
> Fashionphile: accepts returns for any reason



I'm sorry that you had this recent experience, but your sister had the bag for over a year - that is asking a lot of a consignment site to take back a bag after a year. I don't think any resale site would take merch back after a year had transpired.


----------



## uadjit

piaboal said:


> I was a loyal customer of The RealReal but I will NEVER buy from them again. They claim the LV Sofia Bag I sent back based on all the issues I brought up was 'altered'. It's such BS. The bag they sent has so many inconsistencies with authentic LV--their Dir of Authentication (how do you even get that title!) didn't do their job. There is a reason handbags can't be returned. Their guarantee of authenticity is NOT guaranteed.
> 
> Other consignment sites that are better about quality and returns:
> Yoogis Closet: 30 day return
> Fashionphile: accepts returns for any reason



I agree that TheRealReal has problems with authenticity and just generally not inspecting their merchandise very well. I bought a _very_ fake Alexander McQueen scarf from them once (which they reluctantly accepted as a return) and once even bought a pair of boots that were listed as YSL but were actually Balenciaga boots in a YSL dustbag LOL. They were authentic (and nice) but I couldn't help but think the "authentication expert" just peeked in at the dustbag. If they'd taken the boots out and looked at them they'd see they were made by Bal.

OTOH, I can see why they wouldn't take the return after a year. That's not really very reasonable. The item should have been inspected as soon as it was received. I understand that your sister may not be very savvy with LV but perhaps now she will learn to be more cautious. As for recourse--if you live nearby you may be able to take them to small claims but at this stage there's probably not another option.

And FYI--Fashionphile has listed fakes on their site, too. If you Google it you can probably find mention of it here on TPF.


----------



## piaboal

Loganz said:


> I'm sorry that you had this recent experience, but your sister had the bag for over a year - that is asking a lot of a consignment site to take back a bag after a year. I don't think any resale site would take merch back after a year had transpired.



But it shouldn't matter if it's been a year--if the bag is fake, it's fake. I've had LV for 30years from my mom that still look new. If TRR is selling replica bags people should know they aren't doing their job in 'guaranteeing' authenticity. I also asked to speak to someone about this and nothing. Bad customer service--and to say the bag was altered makes it even worse. They are implying it's not the same bag that was purchased. It's bad all the way around.


----------



## piaboal

uadjit said:


> I agree that TheRealReal has problems with authenticity and just generally not inspecting their merchandise very well. I bought a _very_ fake Alexander McQueen scarf from them once (which they reluctantly accepted as a return) and once even bought a pair of boots that were listed as YSL but were actually Balenciaga boots in a YSL dustbag LOL. They were authentic (and nice) but I couldn't help but think the "authentication expert" just peeked in at the dustbag. If they'd taken the boots out and looked at them they'd see they were made by Bal.
> 
> OTOH, I can see why they wouldn't take the return after a year. That's not really very reasonable. The item should have been inspected as soon as it was received. I understand that your sister may not be very savvy with LV but perhaps now she will learn to be more cautious. As for recourse--if you live nearby you may be able to take them to small claims but at this stage there's probably not another option.
> 
> And FYI--Fashionphile has listed fakes on their site, too. If you Google it you can probably find mention of it here on TPF.



I do agree about it being a year--but they could have offered a small credit or something. The bag is fake--for them to imply it's altered is ridic. And yes, she didn't look at it the way I look at bags I buy on consignment. I am very thorough! haha The problem I have is there are SO many inconsistencies--the big ones being the quality and even the label and datecode. I know they probably don't want to admit they made a mistake because it truly breaks down their 'guarantee'. Live and learn but I will never buy from them again. In fact, now I will only buy at LV or from my local consignment stores where i know the owners. For TRR to ask thousands of dollars for their items and to promise the guarantee, they NEED to be sure.


----------



## jellyv

piaboal said:


> But it shouldn't matter if it's been a year.




It does matter and it should matter. Buyers have responsibility in a transaction, not only sellers--a point you are refusing to acknowledge. It's up to you to examine your merchandise and judge its fitness when you receive it, or within the normal window when a return is still allowed. That you didn't do this, or authenticate it promptly, is on you as the buyer. 

They shouldn't sell a fake. But trying a return after a year is not your entitlement. You missed any reasonable window for a return.


----------



## piaboal

jellyv said:


> It does matter and it should matter. Buyers have responsibility in a transaction, not only sellers--a point you are refusing to acknowledge. It's up to you to examine your merchandise and judge its fitness when you receive it, or within the normal window when a return is still allowed. That you didn't do this, or authenticate it promptly, is on you as the buyer.
> 
> They shouldn't sell a fake. But trying a return after a year is not your entitlement. You missed any reasonable window for a return.



I agree on the timing it's unfortunate I wasn't the one they sent it to because the hallmarks are all wrong. TRR won't acknowledge their mistake. They were duped by whoever consigned it and if they do admit it it breaks their guarantee. I'm not refusing to acknowledge not sure why you sre so harsh about it. As the seller they have the responsibility to sell authentic as they guarantee. Buyers are entitled to receive what is promised.


----------



## Love Of My Life

jellyv said:


> It does matter and it should matter. Buyers have responsibility in a transaction, not only sellers--a point you are refusing to acknowledge. It's up to you to examine your merchandise and judge its fitness when you receive it, or within the normal window when a return is still allowed. That you didn't do this, or authenticate it promptly, is on you as the buyer.
> 
> They shouldn't sell a fake. But trying a return after a year is not your entitlement. You missed any reasonable window for a return.


 
Agree here.. buyers have a responsibility to know what they are buying
& inspect their item. A year later is a little bit late in the game & seems
unreasonable to expect a refund....

In addition, for a small fee any item can & should be authenticated
no matter who it comes from IMO.. In the world where so many fakes
are so well done, one needs to be pro -active about what they buy &
leave nothing to chance


----------



## marksuzy

piaboal said:


> I agree on the timing it's unfortunate I wasn't the one they sent it to because the hallmarks are all wrong. TRR won't acknowledge their mistake. They were duped by whoever consigned it and if they do admit it it breaks their guarantee. I'm not refusing to acknowledge not sure why you sre so harsh about it. As the seller they have the responsibility to sell authentic as they guarantee. Buyers are entitled to receive what is promised.



Can your sister still access the pictures they used in the description (should be listed in her Purchases page on her account) to prove the condition is the same and no "alterations" were made?

Thank you for bringing this forward though and taking the time to share it here. Past posts & responses have shown that TRR management watches this forum. At the very least, it will alert future TRR buyers to be aware and do a thorough inspection before completing a transaction!

I am sorry you and your sister had such a negative experience with TRR. They are not the same company they used to be. Growing pains I guess.

Back in the day I purchased an expensive Chanel bag and was throroughly disappointed with its condition when it arrived. I tried to return it only to be told it was non returnable,  but I was free to reconsign and hopefully receive 60% of my purchase price. Imagine my surprise when i tried to reconsign it and it was refused because of the condition.   Expensive lesson learned.


----------



## piaboal

Def an expensive lesson. People like my sister put the trust into TRR. What further bothers me is TRR saying it was altered when I know it's the same bag. I wish we saved their posted pics because they had the same marks so we could show it's the same one. I'll never buy from them again and it's important for people to know just because its guaranteed authentic doesn't mean it is.


----------



## Nikki_

piaboal said:


> Def an expensive lesson. People like my sister put the trust into TRR. What further bothers me is TRR saying it was altered when I know it's the same bag. *I wish we saved their posted pics because they had the same marks so we could show it's the same one. *I'll never buy from them again and it's important for people to know just because its guaranteed authentic doesn't mean it is.



If you go into "My Purchases" you can look at every single order that you ever placed, as well as the pictures/descriptions.


----------



## Magpie912

I just bought a YSL clutch from them, and I have serious questions as to the authenticity. The skin is listed as lizard, but it feels very cheap and stiff. The lining leather feels fine, as does the actual lining, but to be honest, it feels like a bag that they'd give for a makeup promo.

I bought two other YSL bags from Yoogis and the look and feel of the Real Real clutch is just not the same. For what it is worth, I bought three pairs of shoes from the Real Real with no problem, which is why I splurged on the clutch.

Anyway, I'd appreciate any advice. The bag is marked as final sale, but I don't think I should have to eat $300 on bag I think might be fake. https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/yves-saint-laurent-lizard-clutch-1


----------



## gail13

Magpie912 said:


> I just bought a YSL clutch from them, and I have serious questions as to the authenticity. The skin is listed as lizard, but it feels very cheap and stiff. The lining leather feels fine, as does the actual lining, but to be honest, it feels like a bag that they'd give for a makeup promo.
> 
> I bought two other YSL bags from Yoogis and the look and feel of the Real Real clutch is just not the same. For what it is worth, I bought three pairs of shoes from the Real Real with no problem, which is why I splurged on the clutch.
> 
> Anyway, I'd appreciate any advice. The bag is marked as final sale, but I don't think I should have to eat $300 on bag I think might be fake. https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/clutches/yves-saint-laurent-lizard-clutch-1



Get it authenticated and if it's not real they will have to take it back; they guarantee authenticity.


----------



## Magpie912

gail13 said:


> Get it authenticated and if it's not real they will have to take it back; they guarantee authenticity.


Ok, thanks. Sorry to be dense, but should I take it to the local YSL boutique? There's one not far from where I live. Thanks!


----------



## gail13

Magpie912 said:


> Ok, thanks. Sorry to be dense, but should I take it to the local YSL boutique? There's one not far from where I live. Thanks!



No, post it on the St Laurent thread in this forum-see pics that are needed.  If they can't help you or if the item is fake, you will need to contact recommended online authenticators they recommend.  Sales people in the stores are usually not allowed to authenticate.


----------



## Magpie912

gail13 said:


> No, post it on the St Laurent thread in this forum-see pics that are needed.  If they can't help you or if the item is fake, you will need to contact recommended online authenticators they recommend.  Sales people in the stores are usually not allowed to authenticate.


OK, great. Thanks so much for your advice.


----------



## sparkledust

I consigned several of my older Chloe bags on the real real and I was surprised at how they were graded. Most were never even carried, and they graded them with "slight wear and scratches," rather than pristine or excellent.


----------



## V0N1B2

sparkledust said:


> I consigned several of my older Chloe bags on the real real and I was surprised at how they were graded. Most were never even carried, and they graded them with "slight wear and scratches," rather than pristine or excellent.


I would much rather purchase something expecting slight wear and scratches (after all this is a consignment site, I expect everything to be USED), and be pleasantly surprised when it's actually in pristine condition.  I feel like if you say your item has never been carried, and someone goes over the bag with a magnifying glass (you know people do it!), and finds a dent in the leather, it's just going to be cause for a return.

I've never bought a bag from The RealReal but have bought a couple of Dona Karan and Escada pieces and I've been rather pleased so far.


----------



## gail13

sparkledust said:


> I consigned several of my older Chloe bags on the real real and I was surprised at how they were graded. Most were never even carried, and they graded them with "slight wear and scratches," rather than pristine or excellent.



I agree with this, and I also think they do it to take the price down.  I have several pairs of shoes that were never worn and they are described with slight wear and tear to the soles and I can tell from the pics there isn't a mark on them.

I also find it annoying that so many of the items are allowed a 20% off with coupon. At that point it isn't worth it.  I mean a pair of Vera Wang boots that were $500 or so new, sold and I only get $45?  So disappointing.  I do think w the 20 % off , they should not allow returns.


----------



## QuelleFromage

piaboal said:


> I do agree about it being a year--but they could have offered a small credit or something. The bag is fake--for them to imply it's altered is ridic. And yes, she didn't look at it the way I look at bags I buy on consignment. I am very thorough! haha The problem I have is there are SO many inconsistencies--the big ones being the quality and even the label and datecode. I know they probably don't want to admit they made a mistake because it truly breaks down their 'guarantee'. Live and learn but I will never buy from them again. In fact, now I will only buy at LV or from my local consignment stores where i know the owners. For TRR to ask thousands of dollars for their items and to promise the guarantee, they NEED to be sure.


I agree with this and honestly, I think they should still accept a return. "Windows" of return are for things not fitting or the buyer simply changing their mind. Authenticity is a LONG TERM guarantee, and, while I would never buy an expensive item without authentication and think it is naive to do so,  I don't think the buyer has a responsibility to authenticate the item immediately. The item was sold as authentic and has having been authenticated, which was factored into the price. I think TRR should uphold their guarantee.


----------



## piaboal

QuelleFromage said:


> I agree with this and honestly, I think they should still accept a return. "Windows" of return are for things not fitting or the buyer simply changing their mind. Authenticity is a LONG TERM guarantee, and, while I would never buy an expensive item without authentication and think it is naive to do so,  I don't think the buyer has a responsibility to authenticate the item immediately. The item was sold as authentic and has having been authenticated, which was factored into the price. I think TRR should uphold their guarantee.



Agreed--especially the point about the buyer should not be responsible for the authenticity. Unfortunately if TRR admits their mistake it makes them look bad so I doubt they will do anything. : (


----------



## jellyv

piaboal said:


> Agreed--especially the point about the *buyer should not be responsible *for the authenticity.  (



Are people saying that a buyer has an *unlimited time *to pursue a refund from an online reseller--and in this case, one whose ability to guarantee authenticity is _known_ to be spotty--for selling a fake? And that buyers have *no responsibility *to check and verify their received goods for suitability (including authenticity)? If one year is acceptable, how about after three years? Five? Ten?

Sellers being indefinitely responsible--try floating this concept in the eBay forum and see what sort of responses you'll get.


----------



## piaboal

jellyv said:


> Are people saying that a buyer has an *unlimited time *to pursue a refund from an online reseller--and in this case, one whose ability to guarantee authenticity is _known_ to be spotty--for selling a fake? And that buyers have *no responsibility *to check and verify their received goods for suitability (including authenticity)? If one year is acceptable, how about after three years? Five? Ten?
> 
> Sellers being indefinitely responsible--try floating this concept in the eBay forum and see what sort of responses you'll get.



Ebay isn't TRR. The bag should never have passed 'authentication' and have been posted in the first place. The bottom line is it's TRR's mistake.


----------



## QuelleFromage

jellyv said:


> Are people saying that a buyer has an *unlimited time *to pursue a refund from an online reseller--and in this case, one whose ability to guarantee authenticity is _known_ to be spotty--for selling a fake? And that buyers have *no responsibility *to check and verify their received goods for suitability (including authenticity)? If one year is acceptable, how about after three years? Five? Ten?
> 
> Sellers being indefinitely responsible--try floating this concept in the eBay forum and see what sort of responses you'll get.


TheRealReal is a large company with *$83 MILLION* in investor funding over five capital rounds. It's not a single eBay seller. I do not think the comparison is in any way valid.

The funding of TRR implies at minimum an expected valuation of half a billion dollars. Their model involves consignment to warehouses and inspection - it does not enable seller to seller communication like eBay, and this structure takes responsibility upon *TRR itself,* whereas eBay clearly and in all its agreements places responsibility upon buyer and seller to validate transactions. Again, the comparison is specious.

And yes, actually, I do think an authenticity guarantee from a CORPORATION should be eternal. I bought an Hermès Kelly from TRR. It was not inexpensive and I intend it to be a heritage bag for decades. If I discovered five years in that it was a fake, the company is still responsible for selling it.

Now, TRR may have a disclaimer in their authenticity policy that has a time limit for surfacing issues. This seems like a smart thing to have. I don't see it, but it may exist. There is probably also some kind of statute of limitations for retail fraud that would render taking action impossible after a certain period of time. Any buyer should be aware of these and take action on checking items immediately.
And, again I _personally _don't buy designer items without prior, separate authentication.  

However none of these points absolve TRR, as, again, a very well-funded company that is expected to function professionally, from an ethical obligation to make good on promises.


----------



## jellyv

My comparison with conversations on the eBay forum is actually comparing TRR to a far bigger corporate entity, budget wise, not any one seller. eBay and Paypal have limits set for disputing, as corporate policy, aside from any one individual seller's thoughts on the matter. Unlike you, I don't believe that all resellers should be held accountable indefinitely, and I do believe buyers have responsibility to vet their purchases, well before 1 year has passed. 

This is in no way condoning any reseller for selling a fake. I just wish buyers were proactive when dealing with *resellers with mixed reputations concerning authenticity. *Proactive in a timely way.


----------



## marksuzy

piaboal said:


> Def an expensive lesson. People like my sister put the trust into TRR. What further bothers me is TRR saying it was altered when I know it's the same bag. I wish we saved their posted pics because they had the same marks so we could show it's the same one. I'll never buy from them again and it's important for people to know just because its guaranteed authentic doesn't mean it is.


Has your sister reviewed the pictures they used in the description (should be listed in her Purchases page on her account) to prove the condition is the same and no "alterations" were made?


----------



## QuelleFromage

jellyv said:


> My comparison with conversations on the eBay forum is actually comparing TRR to a far bigger corporate entity, budget wise, not any one seller. eBay and Paypal have limits set for disputing, as corporate policy, aside from any one individual seller's thoughts on the matter. Unlike you, I don't believe that all resellers should be held accountable indefinitely, and I do believe buyers have responsibility to vet their purchases, well before 1 year has passed.
> 
> This is in no way condoning any reseller for selling a fake. I just wish buyers were proactive when dealing with *resellers with mixed reputations concerning authenticity. *Proactive in a timely way.


I reiterate, eBay TOS make it clear that individual sellers and buyers are responsible for their dealings and that eBay is merely a connector with some small level of protection. The corporation is not accepting overall liability for the contents of individual sales.

You say that I believe *all resellers should be held accountable indefinitely*. I did NOT say this. I said TRR should be held responsible in this situation as long as the law and their own TOS allow. 

TRR intakes and examines items in their warehouses, then photographs and lists them onsite. From both a legal and ethical standpoint this sets a different level of both participation and responsibility.
 I did say that buyers SHOULD be proactive but I remain firm from both a legal and ethical standpoint that the burden on TRR here is greater than that on eBay.


----------



## piaboal

marksuzy said:


> Has your sister reviewed the pictures they used in the description (should be listed in her Purchases page on her account) to prove the condition is the same and no "alterations" were made?



It's the same exact bag. The bag has never been altered. Other than being used maybe 3x NOTHING has changed. As mentioned in a reply to this thread, it shouldn't be the customer who has to verify authenticity when TRR guarantees that it is. : ( At this point my sister isn't expecting anything. I'm the one that is more annoyed they are getting away with posting replica merchandise.


----------



## marksuzy

piaboal said:


> It's the same exact bag. The bag has never been altered. Other than being used maybe 3x NOTHING has changed. As mentioned in a reply to this thread, it shouldn't be the customer who has to verify authenticity when TRR guarantees that it is. : ( At this point my sister isn't expecting anything. I'm the one that is more annoyed they are getting away with posting replica merchandise.


I wasn't implying that it was up to your sister to prove authenticity, rather prove that the bag has been unaltered from its original purchase condition.


----------



## piaboal

marksuzy said:


> I wasn't implying that it was up to your sister to prove authenticity, rather prove that the bag has been unaltered from its original purchase condition.



Agreed. I will check it to confirm!


----------



## Annabel Lee

QuelleFromage said:


> Now, TRR may have a disclaimer in their authenticity policy that has a time limit for surfacing issues. This seems like a smart thing to have. I don't see it, but it may exist.



It's a smart idea both for protecting themselves and building a reputation as a reliable seller of authentic goods. I know I would feel a lot more confident shopping there if they had a notice to the effect of "Our team of authenticators carefully inspects each item; however, if you have any doubts about an item, we will be happy to review it within  one year of your purchase date." The word "guarantee" is meaningless without any kind of policy to back it up.


----------



## intrigue

I just received a bag and the front pocket has melted pieces of gum along with some movie stubs. I contacted the real real to see if they'd be willing to compensate for professional cleaning and they offered a $50 site credit so I requested they send a return shipping label and refund my costs. 

I'm unsure how the bag passed inspection to be accepted and if they don't even check to make sure that the products are in acceptable condition, how can buyers be confident items are physically looked at and reviewed for authentication purposes?


----------



## morejunkny

Annabel Lee said:


> It's a smart idea both for protecting themselves and building a reputation as a reliable seller of authentic goods. I know I would feel a lot more confident shopping there if they had a notice to the effect of "Our team of authenticators carefully inspects each item; however, if you have any doubts about an item, we will be happy to review it within  one year of your purchase date." The word "guarantee" is meaningless without any kind of policy to back it up.




Eewwwwwwww! I cannot believe that they accepted that for consignment.


----------



## QuelleFromage

intrigue said:


> I just received a bag and the front pocket has melted pieces of gum along with some movie stubs. I contacted the real real to see if they'd be willing to compensate for professional cleaning and they offered a $50 site credit so I requested they send a return shipping label and refund my costs.
> 
> I'm unsure how the bag passed inspection to be accepted and if they don't even check to make sure that the products are in acceptable condition, how can buyers be confident items are physically looked at and reviewed for authentication purposes?
> 
> View attachment 3151678
> View attachment 3151679


I am so sorry. That is just....disgusting!!

ETA: I really want to note that my one transaction with TRR was absolutely great except for the packaging of my purchase. Aside from shipping an Hermès Kelly solo in a box with no packing or stuffing, the actual purchase experience was pleasant, the sales rep was incredibly helpful, and the bag was authentic, 100% as described, and lovely.
I am just disappointed that as far as i can see IF i had had an issue (for instance if the bad packing had led to bag damage) it doesn't seem I would have had much response.

VCs should put their investments into companies run by real people who shop, like tPF members.


----------



## V0N1B2

I've had one transaction with them as well and it was positive.  I bought two items (clothing), and I kept one and returned one.  The return shipping and refund proces was fine, I had to pay return shipping.  
My only disappointment is that I had bought a sweater coat and they listed it on the site as Medium and said there was no size tag but gave the measurements.  I measured a similar piece of clothing and figured the sweater coat would fit fine.  It didn't.  When I looked in the shoulder seam for the size (because that's where that specific designer puts the size tag), it said 42.  When I returned the item to The RealReal, I included a very nice note stating how disappointed I was that it didn't fit because it was so lovely, and that it was in fact a 42 and maybe when they relist it, they could mention the correct size.  I saw it relisted on the site again, but no mention of the size.  I don't think they bothered, they probably just copied the original listing.
IDK, it just kind of bugged me.


----------



## Adaniels729

I've purchased 3 bags from the real real .... This month :covers eyes:

LV Metis marked as very good (accurately described - tiny water mark on handle and wear on the feet. Perfect otherwise)

Balenciaga town - marked as very good (was in excellent unused shape) 

Givenchy antigona - marked as excellent (I would call it good condition, the handle was peeling and the Givenchy letters were pretty scratched) 

So who knows how they're rating system works 

My biggest issue is that I think the Givenchy is fake. I called the real real immediately and they said I could return it and their authenticators would reevaluate it.  I posted it here for authentication but since I had already purchased the bag the Givenchy PF authenticators were unable to help. Yesterday I submitted pics to authenticate4u and am waiting on a response.

If the bag is a fake and they accept the return with out issue then I will continue to buy from them since 2 of 3 purchases I've been VERY VERY happy with.  If it's real, I will buy from them in the future but I'd better put a hold on handbag purchases for a while haha.  I will definitely follow up when all has been settled!


----------



## kizu

I've purchased several items from TRR, mostly shoes, and have had all good experiences.  Items were as described and usually arrived within a week.

I'm reluctant to purchase bags though because of the "no return" policy.

In general, I've found some pretty good deals with them but wish the shipping charges were not so high.  Or at least give free shipping if you spend over a certain amount.


----------



## Adaniels729

Adaniels729 said:


> I've purchased 3 bags from the real real .... This month :covers eyes:
> 
> LV Metis marked as very good (accurately described - tiny water mark on handle and wear on the feet. Perfect otherwise)
> 
> Balenciaga town - marked as very good (was in excellent unused shape)
> 
> Givenchy antigona - marked as excellent (I would call it good condition, the handle was peeling and the Givenchy letters were pretty scratched)
> 
> So who knows how they're rating system works
> 
> My biggest issue is that I think the Givenchy is fake. I called the real real immediately and they said I could return it and their authenticators would reevaluate it.  I posted it here for authentication but since I had already purchased the bag the Givenchy PF authenticators were unable to help. Yesterday I submitted pics to authenticate4u and am waiting on a response.
> 
> If the bag is a fake and they accept the return with out issue then I will continue to buy from them since 2 of 3 purchases I've been VERY VERY happy with.  If it's real, I will buy from them in the future but I'd better put a hold on handbag purchases for a while haha.  I will definitely follow up when all has been settled!





Update--- the real real refunded my payment for the Antigona with out any issues! Yay! They didn't refund my shipping but I don't feel like stressing about $12. I'm just thankful I didn't have to fight about it.  And I'm back to shopping with them. A Clare v clutch and a Prada coat will be headed my way soon! 

The bad news is that there is a hole in my handbag line up... I need a black bag!


----------



## SylvesVB

I just placed my first order from there. Let's hope that it's a good experience unlike what many of you have gone through.


----------



## shpahlc

Adaniels729 said:


> Update--- the real real refunded my payment for the Antigona with out any issues! Yay! They didn't refund my shipping but I don't feel like stressing about $12. I'm just thankful I didn't have to fight about it.  And I'm back to shopping with them. A Clare v clutch and a Prada coat will be headed my way soon!
> 
> The bad news is that there is a hole in my handbag line up... I need a black bag!



How long did it take to get your refund?  I sent them back two items..one has been refunded (of a much smaller value) and the other (in the same box) hasn't been refunded, with no mention of them receiving it.  This makes me nervous, and while I love shopping with them, I am not sure how I feel about buying high end items from them when returns seem dicey.


----------



## megt10

shpahlc said:


> How long did it take to get your refund?  I sent them back two items..one has been refunded (of a much smaller value) and the other (in the same box) hasn't been refunded, with no mention of them receiving it.  This makes me nervous, and while I love shopping with them, I am not sure how I feel about buying high end items from them when returns seem dicey.



I think that you should call them and ask what happened to your other item that is to be refunded. I think that if you really have a problem with a bag they will take it back from what I have read. I have only purchased a jacket and jewelry from them so far and have never had to send anything back.


----------



## megt10

I just had a woman from TRR come to my house yesterday and take away so much stuff. Here is the email that I wrote to a friend of my very positive experience.
The Real Real woman arrived today exactly on time. I had mounds of stuff thrown on the coffee table, backs of chairs and the couch. I was overwhelmed just looking at it. She was calm and collected. Very professional. She took pictures on her iPad and made notes as she went along. I felt bad that I never  got a chance to get my dust bags in order and with the right bag, belt or shoes. She calmly waded through everything and left the few items that the company didn't want on the love seat. She left with 106 items. Sadly, I know I am going to have her come back once I do a second culling of my things. She didn't need any help which left me free to go up to my closet and try on shoes that I hadn't had a chance to do with everything else going on. Now I have no idea how much money I will see from all of this. Certainly less than if I listed it myself, but I don't have the time, energy or motivation to tackle the vast amounts of stuff. I did that last year. She made it quite easy. Since I already donated at least 10 large black garbage bags of clothes to various people and groups I felt good about possibly getting something back from my over zealous spending. I feel great having more room and motivated to get rid of anything now that I just don't love. For me, the key was going into the process not expecting a ton of cash. I am just at the point I wanted to be free of the excess.


----------



## Adaniels729

shpahlc said:


> How long did it take to get your refund?  I sent them back two items..one has been refunded (of a much smaller value) and the other (in the same box) hasn't been refunded, with no mention of them receiving it.  This makes me nervous, and while I love shopping with them, I am not sure how I feel about buying high end items from them when returns seem dicey.




Definitely call ASAP! I got my refund today and I think they just received the package yesterday or this morning.


----------



## ElbLee

I used the White Glove service, the woman who came by was knowledgeable and courteous, I showed her 20 items and 18 were accepted.  My items were further inspected at their warehouse and 3 more were rejected, and they shipped those back promptly. Within a week, all my items were listed, and 3 Louis Vuitton items were sold immediately.  Now my items have been on their site for over a month and see no movements but I guess that's the market. I joined when they had the $100 Neiman Marcus giftcard bonus, and it arrived about 6 weeks after my initial listing.  I was a little disappointed at how some items were listed really low comparing to the original retail but I guess that's how they were able to sell it quickly.  They gave $25 credits occasionally (like every other week, and it expires in 2, 3 days) to their members and you can use it on top of the discount code, so I was able to snag a Louis Vuitton Cup cashmere cotton blend scarf that I missed when it was first released years ago.  I have the matching ski cap so I can tell the material and tag are exactly the same and authentic.  It did have a strange smell, so not sure if they sprayed some protectant or cleaning chemical on it?  The scarf is machine washable so I did that and the smell went away.  I still have a few items left on my sell list so waiting to see how they'll handle things that aren't sold after a while, do they send it back or mark it down tremendously?  It does saddens me a little to see a bag I paid $1500 on sale for $700 and I would only get $420 of that, but hey I guess it's better than collecting dust in my closet.


----------



## megt10

ElbLee said:


> I used the White Glove service, the woman who came by was knowledgeable and courteous, I showed her 20 items and 18 were accepted.  My items were further inspected at their warehouse and 3 more were rejected, and they shipped those back promptly. Within a week, all my items were listed, and 3 Louis Vuitton items were sold immediately.  Now my items have been on their site for over a month and see no movements but I guess that's the market. I joined when they had the $100 Neiman Marcus giftcard bonus, and it arrived about 6 weeks after my initial listing.  I was a little disappointed at how some items were listed really low comparing to the original retail but I guess that's how they were able to sell it quickly.  They gave $25 credits occasionally (like every other week, and it expires in 2, 3 days) to their members and you can use it on top of the discount code, so I was able to snag a Louis Vuitton Cup cashmere cotton blend scarf that I missed when it was first released years ago.  I have the matching ski cap so I can tell the material and tag are exactly the same and authentic.  It did have a strange smell, so not sure if they sprayed some protectant or cleaning chemical on it?  The scarf is machine washable so I did that and the smell went away.  I still have a few items left on my sell list so waiting to see how they'll handle things that aren't sold after a while, do they send it back or mark it down tremendously?  It does saddens me a little to see a bag I paid $1500 on sale for $700 and I would only get $420 of that, but hey I guess it's better than collecting dust in my closet.



Great information. I agree it is hard to see something that you spent a lot of money on and never used, still with tags sold for 10 to 20% of its original retail value. Like you, the up side is that if you aren't going to wear or use it then something is better than nothing. Free up the space for the things you will love. I try not to look at the amount I am going to receive for any particular item. It's more than I had and I didn't have to do the work of photographing the items, add descriptions and measurements and then deal with the buyer or do the shipping. For me this is going to be the way to go. If you get a great person who comes to your house and does basically everything and is pleasant and professional it's worth it to me. Now if I just had a couple of things I might list it myself but even then I am not sure anymore. There is a certain freedom of just being rid of the things that you can't use for whatever reason.


----------



## Allurex112

megt10 said:


> I just had a woman from TRR come to my house yesterday and take away so much stuff. Here is the email that I wrote to a friend of my very positive experience.
> The Real Real woman arrived today exactly on time. I had mounds of stuff thrown on the coffee table, backs of chairs and the couch. I was overwhelmed just looking at it.



Congrats! I need to do a major cleaning... Is TRR pretty strict about the condition of the items they are willing to take?


----------



## Allurex112

I purchased an Hermes Kelly from TRR last month. I was really anxious about it, after reading some of the negative reviews on TPF, so I took it to an Hermes store right away to ask about sending it to the Spa, and I didn't get turned away for having a fake bag  

I just bought a pair of Stuart Weitzman booties for $15 + $13 for shipping! I took advantage of a $50 promotion they were holding at the time. From the pictures, it looks like the shoes weren't worn at all. I'm excited to try them on! They arrive today.


----------



## megt10

Allurex112 said:


> Congrats! I need to do a major cleaning... Is TRR pretty strict about the condition of the items they are willing to take?



I don't know to be honest. The things that I had were mostly new or in excellent condition. Most of my stuff was taken. The few things that were not taken were brands that they don't sell. There wasn't anything that they looked at and said this is not in good enough condition. They have sold a lot of the stuff already. I try not to focus on the prices because some of it was priced ridiculously low. I just need to focus on I didn't have to do it and the stuff is out of the house. This isn't a great way to sell things if you are looking to make money or recoup your investment. It is great if you have a ton of stuff that you are never going to get around to listing elsewhere and just want it gone.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi, here is a question for those who bought from TRR.  Do you always received your items within ( their claim on the website ) "3-5 working days" or did it took much longer ??


----------



## megt10

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi, here is a question for those who bought from TRR.  Do you always received your items within ( their claim on the website ) "3-5 working days" or did it took much longer ??



I have purchased several things from them and usually they arrive in about 5 days, but it has taken longer on some items.


----------



## tickedoffchick

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi, here is a question for those who bought from TRR.  Do you always received your items within ( their claim on the website ) "3-5 working days" or did it took much longer ??


For me it's usually faster than the estimate, but I'm just two states away from their shipping center.


----------



## tiffCAKE

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi, here is a question for those who bought from TRR.  Do you always received your items within ( their claim on the website ) "3-5 working days" or did it took much longer ??




I usually receive things within their window but one time a pair was overnighted San Francisco to jersey and then driven across the country FedEx ground on a truck to Vegas... I could have driven to the warehouse in San Francisco myself and gotten them sooner!


----------



## Adaniels729

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi, here is a question for those who bought from TRR.  Do you always received your items within ( their claim on the website ) "3-5 working days" or did it took much longer ??




For me, it's 3 days if shipped from their NJ location and 5-6 from San Fran.  IMHO Their shipping is pricey and slow ... but I've gotten some great deals so I deal with it .  I'm kind of addicted to the real real actually.


----------



## remy12

It takes about a week for me. I find their shipping slow, but I've got some amazing things.


----------



## mdmd

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi, here is a question for those who bought from TRR.  Do you always received your items within ( their claim on the website ) "3-5 working days" or did it took much longer ??




I live in Chicago and it takes about 3 days from the NJ depot and 4-5 days from CA. Their shipping IS ridiculously slow for what they charge, considering most online retailers provide free shipping.


----------



## mranda

Check your accounts. Another $25 credit showed up in mine!


----------



## CaviarChanel

Thank you, *Megt10,mdmd, Adaniels, remy12, tickedoffchick, tiffcake,* for your feedbacks.  Like some of you here, I am in CA and 4 out of 5 times I received my orders beyond the "5 working days" time frame and TRR is not "apologetic" about it at all.  Don't want to mention names but my shipping experience with  "Yxxxxxxxxt" and "Fxxxxxxxxxxe" were a lot faster ..

p/s: I wish TRR had kept their warehouses in SF but then my guess for the move is the cost/rental ..


----------



## Nikki_

mranda said:


> Check your accounts. Another $25 credit showed up in mine!



Nothing here.


----------



## mdmd

Does anyone know the details of their free upgraded shipping promotion? Do you pick the standard and they upgrade it after you've paid? Can't find details in the email they sent nor on their website (easily).


----------



## tiffCAKE

mdmd said:


> Does anyone know the details of their free upgraded shipping promotion? Do you pick the standard and they upgrade it after you've paid? Can't find details in the email they sent nor on their website (easily).




I couldn't find it either and forgot about it til I saw your post. I placed an order around 7pm pacific time on Friday--I received notification Saturday that it was shipped that morning and I didn't even check the tracking bc I figured it would take a miracle to get it before the weekend... but I received it today!! It only cost $12 which is the usual amount I pay for the slow shipping. When I checked out I just chose the cheap shipping  (because I couldn't tell if they were going to discount it or not). I just checked my order confirmation/shipping emails and it didn't say anything upgrading the shipping--BUT the FedEx tracking info indicated it was "FedEx 2-day" whereas that $12 shipping is usually marked "FedEx Home Delivery" when tracked.

So yeah... It was a pleasant surprise!


----------



## tiffCAKE

tiffCAKE said:


> I couldn't find it either and forgot about it til I saw your post. I placed an order around 7pm pacific time on Friday--I received notification Saturday that it was shipped that morning and I didn't even check the tracking bc I figured it would take a miracle to get it before the weekend... but I received it today!! It only cost $12 which is the usual amount I pay for the slow shipping. When I checked out I just chose the cheap shipping  (because I couldn't tell if they were going to discount it or not). I just checked my order confirmation/shipping emails and it didn't say anything upgrading the shipping--BUT the FedEx tracking info indicated it was "FedEx 2-day" whereas that $12 shipping is usually marked "FedEx Home Delivery" when tracked.
> 
> So yeah... It was a pleasant surprise!




Maybe if you call them to place the order rather than doing it through the web you can be assured whether or not you're getting discounted upgraded shipping... And if not maybe you can twist their arm to do it anyway! [emoji3]


----------



## mdmd

tiffCAKE said:


> I couldn't find it either and forgot about it til I saw your post. I placed an order around 7pm pacific time on Friday--I received notification Saturday that it was shipped that morning and I didn't even check the tracking bc I figured it would take a miracle to get it before the weekend... but I received it today!! It only cost $12 which is the usual amount I pay for the slow shipping. When I checked out I just chose the cheap shipping  (because I couldn't tell if they were going to discount it or not). I just checked my order confirmation/shipping emails and it didn't say anything upgrading the shipping--BUT the FedEx tracking info indicated it was "FedEx 2-day" whereas that $12 shipping is usually marked "FedEx Home Delivery" when tracked.
> 
> So yeah... It was a pleasant surprise!



Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## TJNEscada

I'm in SF and if it comes from their HQ in SF it's the next day.  If it's from NJ it's usually about a week.   I can live with that - I've had some stellar deals!


----------



## WhiskyTFoxtrot

I kind of went a little haywire on TRR's 70% off sale, well... For me. There was a lot of Miu Miu this time around, and so I found a black skirt for around $13 (I think), and a large, oversize purple sweater for about $24. I also bought a Gucci skirt for $14. I had a lot of good luck with the Tory Burch dress and a Burberry London trench that I got from them. The descriptions for both items were "very good" with a little wear. I noticed no wear with the Tory Burch dress. The Burberry trench has some fading throughout, but it's built like a tank. Not flimsy at all, very sturdy and well made. Between my work commute and raising a toddler, it'll withstand a lot. 

I really like TRR. Their goods seem more reliably authentic than eBay, and you can score some great deals.


----------



## rambunctious

Okay, see, this is an example of what I don't like. I'm not sure if it's authentic but, I can say the price is outrageous for the quality of what's offered here. I've bought pristine pouches from another resale site for the price they want for this damaged good.  Even with the 20 percent discount, after the shipping and tax is figured in, it's almost the full price they're quoting.  

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ouis-vuitton-key-pouch-76?flash_sale_id=20741


----------



## megt10

rambunctious said:


> Okay, see, this is an example of what I don't like. I'm not sure if it's authentic but, I can say the price is outrageous for the quality of what's offered here. I've bought pristine pouches from another resale site for the price they want for this damaged good.  Even with the 20 percent discount, after the shipping and tax is figured in, it's almost the full price they're quoting.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ouis-vuitton-key-pouch-76?flash_sale_id=20741


I do know that they will take back anything that is found to be unauthentic. I honestly am at a loss as to how they determine prices. I have sent them a ton of stuff and some nwt items that retail at over 400.00 and are very popular items of clothing are listed for less than 100 dollars with coupons. Then I have clearly used items that they have listed much too high in my opinion.i think they have certain brands that they just list high regardless of conditions. Given my consignment experience with them I think a lot of that isn't really inspected. I have sent them new items that they mark as slightly scuffed hardware which I find hard to believe because it's still covered. I also listed several of the same type items and the condition reads the same for items that still have tags on them and others that have been used. One reason I shy away from buying anything that is not returnable.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I think they price a few brands (LV, Chanel, Hermes) really high. Also, the condition description does not go below "very good". I always look at the photos of items I like on my desktop with a large monitor and mouse over the details. You can clearly see stains, fading, etc. that is not mentioned.
OTOH, I am happy with the few things that I did buy.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I got a quilted Marc Jacobs hobo with the chain straps last week.. and aside of the stale smell. I love it. It's in great condition


----------



## Kendall BC

They release items at anytime during the day now, not necessarily on flash sales. There is no point of paying to be First Look member now, no more advantage because everyone can buy those items at the same time. I'll cancel my First Look membership.


----------



## tomiko

Just wanted to post my experience with The Real Real.


After hearing about The Real Real, I decided to take a look into their website since their were having a 20% off sale.  I read a lot of good reviews, and a few bad, so I was a little apprehensive at first, but decided to try them out since they did guarantee authenticity and would accept returns if any problems.  I bought 3 pair of Chanel boots from them.  The photos looked okay, but when I received them, I realized right away that two pair were obvious fakes, and the condition was not as described on both pair. Horrible messy stitching, and not the high Chanel quality. I immediately contacted TRR customer service, and told them they were not authentic and I explained the poor quality to them. They insisted that they were authentic, and did not offer to refund at that time, so I added that I was very familiar with Chanel, and also had a friend of a friend who was a Chanel employee look at photos, and she also agreed that they did not look authentic. After that, TRR did agree to refund me, after I returned the boots.  TRR paid for returned shipping and I got my refund a little over a week after I sent them back.   But then, I noticed that they relisted the same two pair of boots on their website, and this time for a sale price, which is very disappointing. Im not a expert authenticator, so maybe I was wrong about the authenticity, but I own enough Chanel shoes, to know the difference in my opinion, but for the person who ends up buying these relisted boots, I hope that I was wrong.
Now TRR has just listed another pair of Chanel boots that I have been desperately looking for, but I am so afraid to purchase from them again.  I know that they do sell authentic items, but there are also some fake items that are being listed as well, with or without their knowledge, I dont know. It would be a hit or miss with them.    I would hate to buy these boots, and again find that they are fakes, and they do not post enough photos to have TPF authenticate prior to purchase. 
Just wanted to share my experience with everyone just in case any of you are thinking of buying from them.  If you do, hopefully you are one of the lucky ones.  I was lucky enough to get one pair of authentic boots from them, but the experience of receiving two fakes(in my opinion) put a sour taste in my mouth.
Tomiko


----------



## nikksterxx

tomiko said:


> Just wanted to post my experience with The Real Real.
> 
> 
> After hearing about The Real Real, I decided to take a look into their website since their were having a 20% off sale.  I read a lot of good reviews, and a few bad, so I was a little apprehensive at first, but decided to try them out since they did guarantee authenticity and would accept returns if any problems.  I bought 3 pair of Chanel boots from them.  The photos looked okay, but when I received them, I realized right away that two pair were obvious fakes, and the condition was not as described on both pair. Horrible messy stitching, and not the high Chanel quality. I immediately contacted TRR customer service, and told them they were not authentic and I explained the poor quality to them. They insisted that they were authentic, and did not offer to refund at that time, so I added that I was very familiar with Chanel, and also had a friend of a friend who was a Chanel employee look at photos, and she also agreed that they did not look authentic. After that, TRR did agree to refund me, after I returned the boots.  TRR paid for returned shipping and I got my refund a little over a week after I sent them back.   But then, I noticed that they relisted the same two pair of boots on their website, and this time for a sale price, which is very disappointing. Im not a expert authenticator, so maybe I was wrong about the authenticity, but I own enough Chanel shoes, to know the difference in my opinion, but for the person who ends up buying these relisted boots, I hope that I was wrong.
> Now TRR has just listed another pair of Chanel boots that I have been desperately looking for, but I am so afraid to purchase from them again.  I know that they do sell authentic items, but there are also some fake items that are being listed as well, with or without their knowledge, I dont know. It would be a hit or miss with them.    I would hate to buy these boots, and again find that they are fakes, and they do not post enough photos to have TPF authenticate prior to purchase.
> Just wanted to share my experience with everyone just in case any of you are thinking of buying from them.  If you do, hopefully you are one of the lucky ones.  I was lucky enough to get one pair of authentic boots from them, but the experience of receiving two fakes(in my opinion) put a sour taste in my mouth.
> Tomiko




Maybe you can post the link on the authentication thread for Chanel and have one of the authenticates take a look at it. I'd hate to shop from TRR again .. I've bought a Burberry scarf and 2 Louboutins. I hope they're all authentic.


----------



## Adaniels729

tomiko said:


> Just wanted to post my experience with The Real Real.
> 
> 
> After hearing about The Real Real, I decided to take a look into their website since their were having a 20% off sale.  I read a lot of good reviews, and a few bad, so I was a little apprehensive at first, but decided to try them out since they did guarantee authenticity and would accept returns if any problems.  I bought 3 pair of Chanel boots from them.  The photos looked okay, but when I received them, I realized right away that two pair were obvious fakes, and the condition was not as described on both pair. Horrible messy stitching, and not the high Chanel quality. I immediately contacted TRR customer service, and told them they were not authentic and I explained the poor quality to them. They insisted that they were authentic, and did not offer to refund at that time, so I added that I was very familiar with Chanel, and also had a friend of a friend who was a Chanel employee look at photos, and she also agreed that they did not look authentic. After that, TRR did agree to refund me, after I returned the boots.  TRR paid for returned shipping and I got my refund a little over a week after I sent them back.   But then, I noticed that they relisted the same two pair of boots on their website, and this time for a sale price, which is very disappointing. Im not a expert authenticator, so maybe I was wrong about the authenticity, but I own enough Chanel shoes, to know the difference in my opinion, but for the person who ends up buying these relisted boots, I hope that I was wrong.
> Now TRR has just listed another pair of Chanel boots that I have been desperately looking for, but I am so afraid to purchase from them again.  I know that they do sell authentic items, but there are also some fake items that are being listed as well, with or without their knowledge, I dont know. It would be a hit or miss with them.    I would hate to buy these boots, and again find that they are fakes, and they do not post enough photos to have TPF authenticate prior to purchase.
> Just wanted to share my experience with everyone just in case any of you are thinking of buying from them.  If you do, hopefully you are one of the lucky ones.  I was lucky enough to get one pair of authentic boots from them, but the experience of receiving two fakes(in my opinion) put a sour taste in my mouth.
> Tomiko





From what I've seen the real real accepts returns within 14 days for shoes/clothing so I'm surprised by their response to you.  I shop there a lot and have had really fantastic experiences with their customer service so hopefully it was just a fluke!   Im sorry you had a bad experience but I wouldn't give up on them 

Also, always have everything authenticated!


----------



## Adaniels729

ms.kim said:


> They release items at anytime during the day now, not necessarily on flash sales. There is no point of paying to be First Look member now, no more advantage because everyone can buy those items at the same time. I'll cancel my First Look membership.




Really?! Wow. I shop almost every sale and didn't notice. How do u see the new items if they aren't part of the sale?  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Adaniels729

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I think they price a few brands (LV, Chanel, Hermes) really high. Also, the condition description does not go below "very good". I always look at the photos of items I like on my desktop with a large monitor and mouse over the details. You can clearly see stains, fading, etc. that is not mentioned.
> OTOH, I am happy with the few things that I did buy.




I agree and if the description says anything is 'moderate'... Scratches, wear, etc., I pass on the item.  LV is definitely priced high. Unfortunately Chanel and Hermes are out of my league so I can't comment   I find that other brands are priced low tho (IMO), Chloe and most contemporary designers


----------



## tomiko

Adaniels729 said:


> From what I've seen the real real accepts returns within 14 days for shoes/clothing so I'm surprised by their response to you.  I shop there a lot and have had really fantastic experiences with their customer service so hopefully it was just a fluke!   Im sorry you had a bad experience but I wouldn't give up on them
> 
> Also, always have everything authenticated!


 
I didn't have any problems really with their customer service, rep was very nice.  In their defense, at first, I did not ask for a refund, but did request proof of authenticity, and for some reason why the quality was not the normal Chanel craftsmanship. Their website does say if anything was questionable, they would provide proof of authenticity. But since they were not able to provide proof to me, and they were aware that a Chanel employee looked at photos, they agreed to refund me, with no further problems.  The whole process only took a few days, so basically I was happy with their customer service. No real problems there. Of course, since I am not an expert, I could of been wrong in regards to the boots being fake, but real or not, I would not want to pay or own Chanel with such poor stitching and quality. I do hope I was wrong since TRR did relist them, and one pair already sold. And the fact that they placed them on sale at a lower price was odd to me.  
I am happy that you have had great experiences with them.  No, I don't think I will give up on them just yet, and hopefully this was just a one time thing for me.  
Thanks for your input!
Tomiko


----------



## gail13

I have just consigned many things with them and had a person come to my home to pick up the items.  She went thru everything and was very, very picky.  They are picky to the point that they don't want anything used.  Not one little thread out of place.  I had new items they wouldn't take for ridiculous reasons.  It's not as though the items were stained etc.  They were items I bought.....they wouldn't take a few pairs of shoes I'd worn once, yet I see a few pairs on the site that were clearly worn more than that.

I agree they are probably so busy that they aren't looking closely at things that are sent in. The private appointment items are most likely viewed more closely.

What's a little frustrating is their very low pricing as someone above has mentioned, and there is no notice to you if the item is in a half off sale, and you get so little.  I just got $20 for a pair of Lanvin sandals new....I mean for that, I'd rather have given them away to a friend.  They should at least warn you if they are going to do that to your items. And, rather than taking their same big percentage, they should at least reduce that.

For the prices they are asking, they should provide authenticity on the items and we as customers should demand it.  They can get that for about $8 an item from a non biased 3rd party, and with all the money they are making, they can afford it.


----------



## tomiko

nikksterxx said:


> Maybe you can post the link on the authentication thread for Chanel and have one of the authenticates take a look at it. I'd hate to shop from TRR again .. I've bought a Burberry scarf and 2 Louboutins. I hope they're all authentic.


 


I would as that is what I normally do, but TRR website really does not have all the photos posted on their website that TPF requires to authenticate.  Maybe I will try anyway.  
If you are familiar with Burberry and Louboutins, and you do not see anything on those items that makes you question authenticity, then most likely yours are authentic. I think TRR sells more authentic, and do not have fakes often, and I definitely don't think that if they do have a fake listed, they are not doing it purposely.  As I said before, I may have been mistaken since I am not a expert authenticator, but I personally did not want to take that chance so I got a refund.  
Thanks for your input!
Tomiko


----------



## megt10

gail13 said:


> I have just consigned many things with them and had a person come to my home to pick up the items.  She went thru everything and was very, very picky.  They are picky to the point that they don't want anything used.  Not one little thread out of place.  I had new items they wouldn't take for ridiculous reasons.  It's not as though the items were stained etc.  They were items I bought.....they wouldn't take a few pairs of shoes I'd worn once, yet I see a few pairs on the site that were clearly worn more than that.
> 
> I agree they are probably so busy that they aren't looking closely at things that are sent in. The private appointment items are most likely viewed more closely.
> 
> What's a little frustrating is their very low pricing as someone above has mentioned, and there is no notice to you if the item is in a half off sale, and you get so little.  I just got $20 for a pair of Lanvin sandals new....I mean for that, I'd rather have given them away to a friend.  They should at least warn you if they are going to do that to your items. And, rather than taking their same big percentage, they should at least reduce that.
> 
> 
> For the prices they are asking, they should provide authenticity on the items and we as customers should demand it.  They can get that for about $8 an item from a non biased 3rd party, and with all the money they are making, they can afford it.



We are in the same area and I too have consigned a lot of things through their conseigerge program. Really the only reason I chose them over other sites where you would make more money. I just had too much to box it up and send it. My items were all inspected and photographs were taken. The first time I had one woman and she was awesome. There were things she didn't take because she said it wasn't a brand they sold. The last few times I have had a different woman who took everything and now a portion of the stuff is being returned because it isn't a brand they sell. I am still waiting for those returns about 6 weeks. I also keep an eye on pricing especially with jewelry. I had a pair of very expensive earrings by Dior that they listed for like 1,200. I got on the phone immediately when I saw it and told them that they were supposed to be on price approval and I would never sell them for that price. They agreed to return them that too was 6 weeks ago. I just got a tracking number. I sent them a pair of Valentino shoes that they sent back to me immediately saying that they were damaged. They weren't when I sent them. I told that to the girl who came out last week and showed her the shoes. She was the one who had taken them and agreed that they did not look like that when she took them. She told me she was going to call and let them know and get back to me that day. That was last week and I haven't heard anything yet. So moral keep track of what you send. Look at the price they give your items and if you are not okay with it call them and tell them and they will pull the item and send it back to you. I may only wear the Dior earrings a couple of times a year but I would rather do that than receive around 500.00 on a pair of 10k earrings.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I think they have some awesome deals for buyers, which means some not-so-awesome deals for sellers. Especially for less popular brands. They had 70% off sales at the end of December and some deals were insane.


----------



## megt10

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I think they have some awesome deals for buyers, which means some not-so-awesome deals for sellers. Especially for less popular brands. They had 70% off sales at the end of December and some deals were insane.



That is exactly it. In fact, since I have seen how little my stuff is selling for I decided I should look to see what they have that I might be interested in. I have bought a few things since then for very good prices.


----------



## kittymoomoo

Right before Christmas was my first time purchasing from them. I picked a pair of Chanel lambskin gloves with the original tag still attached, with the original box, and 20%off. I was very pleased with the entire transaction, I received overnight shipping for the price of their regular shipping fee. My gloves are in perfect condition.  I have been searching my regular preloved sites fashionphile Yoogi's and AFF and Chanel gloves never popped up, also they are $ 1,450.00 plus tax new at boutique I just can't justify that for gloves.  Thanks to all the opinions and experience here has helped me. Happy New year to everyone


----------



## Kendall BC

Adaniels729 said:


> Really?! Wow. I shop almost every sale and didn't notice. How do u see the new items if they aren't part of the sale?  Thanks for the info!



They release them under their New Arrivals (left top) at any time, randomly. This is really unfair for their First Look customers. Yes now you can beat them in getting the new items. So it's good if you're not paying for first look.
I don't know why they do this. This is against their concept of flash sales and first look membership.They might as well just cancel the whole first look membership program. I already cancelled mine.


----------



## Adaniels729

ms.kim said:


> They release them under their New Arrivals (left top) at any time, randomly. This is really unfair for their First Look customers. Yes now you can beat them in getting the new items. So it's good if you're not paying for first look.
> 
> I don't know why they do this. This is against their concept of flash sales and first look membership.They might as well just cancel the whole first look membership program. I already cancelled mine.




Thank you so much for sharing. I'm so annoyed and disappointed! New arrivals isn't even a feature on their iPhone app.  What are they thinking?!  

If they plan on changing their model to constant updates they better reconsider their (short in my opinion) 20 minute holding time and $12 shipping.  I justify the pricey shipping since I can usually find multiple things during a sale when items are released in bulk. There is no way I'm going to pay $12 shipping on every individual item. ... And an additional $9 if I want to make a return!


----------



## jana007

I look every day, there's a lot of cool stuff on there but I've never bought anything from there because they charge $40 shipping to Europe + the taxes here are insane for shipments outside the EU.
It's a shame, would def buy there a lot...


----------



## IStuckACello

I've been dying for a very specific fur jacket for over a year now that has gotten snatched up by a eBay reseller. She also sells other great things on eBay and probably makes like $50 minimum off each item she lists, but of course all the extra eBay/pp fees get tacked on so its not a deal anymore. I keep hoping she'll just return all the great stuff she's obviously purchased from TRR so others can enjoy it without that markup. So frustrating, I contemplated paying the $20 to see if I could get to the good stuff sooner but I'm glad to know I wasn't going crazy when it seemed like things were being released randomly throughout the day.


----------



## Balbaobot

Some of the items on The RealReal look really dodgy and fake. Having said that, I bought a genuine Bottega Veneta bag from them and it turned out to be in better shape than described. The price was pretty reasonable too.


----------



## IStuckACello

Anyone seen another code today? They have a promo for site credit but I'd rather not have credit...


----------



## IStuckACello

Never mind found one!


----------



## MichelleD

Adaniels729 said:


> For me, it's 3 days if shipped from their NJ location and 5-6 from San Fran.  IMHO Their shipping is pricey and slow ... but I've gotten some great deals so I deal with it .  I'm kind of addicted to the real real actually.


OMG, me too :giggles:


----------



## gail13

IStuckACello said:


> I've been dying for a very specific fur jacket for over a year now that has gotten snatched up by a eBay reseller. She also sells other great things on eBay and probably makes like $50 minimum off each item she lists, but of course all the extra eBay/pp fees get tacked on so its not a deal anymore. I keep hoping she'll just return all the great stuff she's obviously purchased from TRR so others can enjoy it without that markup. So frustrating, I contemplated paying the $20 to see if I could get to the good stuff sooner but I'm glad to know I wasn't going crazy when it seemed like things were being released randomly throughout the day.



Make sure to click on 'waitlist' for any of the items that they purchased so you'll be notified first if it comes back in stock.  I'd love to know who the seller is, just to see what else they are selling out of curiosity.


----------



## Kendall BC

IStuckACello said:


> I've been dying for a very specific fur jacket for over a year now that has gotten snatched up by a eBay reseller. She also sells other great things on eBay and probably makes like $50 minimum off each item she lists, but of course all the extra eBay/pp fees get tacked on so its not a deal anymore. I keep hoping she'll just return all the great stuff she's obviously purchased from TRR so others can enjoy it without that markup. So frustrating, I contemplated paying the $20 to see if I could get to the good stuff sooner but I'm glad to know I wasn't going crazy when it seemed like things were being released randomly throughout the day.



As a matter of fact, many ebay resellers are getting their items from TRR for years now. I know for sure some US Hermes scarf sellers on Ebay and on Malleries do this. One particular seller doesn't even bother to iron the scarves properly and some ironed them neatly so they would look like what they advertised, bought from H boutique, their super edited offering, etc.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

ms.kim said:


> As a matter of fact, many ebay resellers are getting their items from TRR for years now. I know for sure some US Hermes scarf sellers on Ebay and on Malleries do this. One particular seller doesn't even bother to iron the scarves properly and some ironed them neatly so they would look like what they advertised, bought from H boutique, their super edited offering, etc.


There is one (at least) that does not even bother to take her own photos but uses the ones from TRR. I know because I just bought a jacket that I want to send to DD and was looking for a photo online that I could text her. She is auctioning her jacket with a starting bid that is exactly 3x the price I paid at TRR.


----------



## Keren16

Are their items fairly priced & the condition accurately  described?


----------



## megt10

Keren16 said:


> Are their items fairly priced & the condition accurately  described?



I think it really just depends on what it is. I have sent a lot of things there and most of the items that I sent were priced well under what they should have been. I have sent items that were NWT's that were described as less than what the item actually was. On the other hand, some of the items that were popular brands but clearly used were priced above what I thought that they should be priced and not accurately described. There are great deals to be had but I would steer clear of items that were final sales. Though I know for a fact if you buy something even on a final sale it can be sent back if it is not accurately described or if you make enough of a fuss about it. I have purchased a few items that were not in the best condition and not as described and I sent them back but lost the shipping. I have also bought some items that were fantastic deals. It is always good to Google any item that you see listed if you are unsure of what the real retail price is.


----------



## Keren16

megt10 said:


> I think it really just depends on what it is. I have sent a lot of things there and most of the items that I sent were priced well under what they should have been. I have sent items that were NWT's that were described as less than what the item actually was. On the other hand, some of the items that were popular brands but clearly used were priced above what I thought that they should be priced and not accurately described. There are great deals to be had but I would steer clear of items that were final sales. Though I know for a fact if you buy something even on a final sale it can be sent back if it is not accurately described or if you make enough of a fuss about it. I have purchased a few items that were not in the best condition and not as described and I sent them back but lost the shipping. I have also bought some items that were fantastic deals. It is always good to Google any item that you see listed if you are unsure of what the real retail price is.




Thank you!  It gives me a perspective about the site.  It's difficult to assess a condition or fair price from pictures.


----------



## megt10

Keren16 said:


> Thank you!  It gives me a perspective about the site.  It's difficult to assess a condition or fair price from pictures.



You are welcome. I have found that for the most part they sell items cheaper than anywhere else. I agree they do not provide enough pictures of items.


----------



## misskris03

megt10 said:


> I think it really just depends on what it is. I have sent a lot of things there and most of the items that I sent were priced well under what they should have been. I have sent items that were NWT's that were described as less than what the item actually was. On the other hand, some of the items that were popular brands but clearly used were priced above what I thought that they should be priced and not accurately described. There are great deals to be had but I would steer clear of items that were final sales. Though I know for a fact if you buy something even on a final sale it can be sent back if it is not accurately described or if you make enough of a fuss about it. I have purchased a few items that were not in the best condition and not as described and I sent them back but lost the shipping. I have also bought some items that were fantastic deals. It is always good to Google any item that you see listed if you are unsure of what the real retail price is.



Thanks for this detailed answer. I've been tempted to shop on the site but was a bit hesitant. This is very helpful information.


----------



## Love Of My Life

megt10 said:


> You are welcome. I have found that for the most part they sell items cheaper than anywhere else. I agree they do not provide enough pictures of items.


 


I also found their measurements off & the condiiton not accurately described.


----------



## megt10

misskris03 said:


> Thanks for this detailed answer. I've been tempted to shop on the site but was a bit hesitant. This is very helpful information.



You are welcome. I am glad it was helpful.


----------



## megt10

hotshot said:


> I also found their measurements off & the condiiton not accurately described.



I agree about the measurements. I have had to send back a lot of things because the measurements were not correct.


----------



## Adaniels729

Keren16 said:


> Are their items fairly priced & the condition accurately  described?




Overall, I'd say their prices are fair (except the shipping, I think it's highly priced and slow IMHO).  I've definitely gotten some really really great deals there.  But I've seen some LV items cheaper elsewhere so I always Google to see what the retail price is and if it's listed for sale at other consignment shops.  

As for the condition descriptions,  pay close attention to their descriptions and you should be ok. I've been on a shopping spree with the real real for the past few months. He's what I've found.... 

- Any thing marked Pristine or Excellent usually is and I will buy with out hesitation.  
- Everything else they list as 'Very Good' and call out the specific wear.  Since they don't mark anything less than 'very good' you have to read between the lines on their notes regarding the specific wear.  It's my observation that the categories within 'Very Good' are Faint, Minor, Light and Moderate. I very seldom buy anything marked as having moderate defects.  I'm weary of things marked 'light (wear, marks, pilling, scratches, etc)'.  Anything marked faint or minor seems to be what I would consider 'very good'. 

They are also very fair if something is miss represented. I bought a Chloe bag that was marked 'light exterior wear'. You couldn't tell from the pictures but the scratches were so bad it looked like it had been mauled by a small dog.  They took it back with out hesitation. 

Also look at the pictures.  And have your bags authenticated of you buy from them.  I haven't had a fake come my way (just one suspicious Givenchy that I returned with out issue) but I'm still nervous. So many things are titled incorrectly, wouldn't a legit authenticator be able to assist with proper naming/item identification? 

Despite a few hiccups, I do love the real real.  My handbag collection looks a lot better since I found them  

Hope that helps!  Happy shopping


----------



## Keren16

Adaniels729 said:


> Overall, I'd say their prices are fair (except the shipping, I think it's highly priced and slow IMHO).  I've definitely gotten some really really great deals there.  But I've seen some LV items cheaper elsewhere so I always Google to see what the retail price is and if it's listed for sale at other consignment shops.
> 
> As for the condition descriptions,  pay close attention to their descriptions and you should be ok. I've been on a shopping spree with the real real for the past few months. He's what I've found....
> 
> - Any thing marked Pristine or Excellent usually is and I will buy with out hesitation.
> - Everything else they list as 'Very Good' and call out the specific wear.  Since they don't mark anything less than 'very good' you have to read between the lines on their notes regarding the specific wear.  It's my observation that the categories within 'Very Good' are Faint, Minor, Light and Moderate. I very seldom buy anything marked as having moderate defects.  I'm weary of things marked 'light (wear, marks, pilling, scratches, etc)'.  Anything marked faint or minor seems to be what I would consider 'very good'.
> 
> They are also very fair if something is miss represented. I bought a Chloe bag that was marked 'light exterior wear'. You couldn't tell from the pictures but the scratches were so bad it looked like it had been mauled by a small dog.  They took it back with out hesitation.
> 
> Also look at the pictures.  And have your bags authenticated of you buy from them.  I haven't had a fake come my way (just one suspicious Givenchy that I returned with out issue) but I'm still nervous. So many things are titled incorrectly, wouldn't a legit authenticator be able to assist with proper naming/item identification?
> 
> Despite a few hiccups, I do love the real real.  My handbag collection looks a lot better since I found them
> 
> Hope that helps!  Happy shopping




Thanks for the information.  I don't shop at online resellers much.  This helps a lot!


----------



## Keren16

misskris03 said:


> thanks for this detailed answer. I've been tempted to shop on the site but was a bit hesitant. This is very helpful information.




+1


----------



## Love Of My Life

Adaniels729 said:


> Overall, I'd say their prices are fair (except the shipping, I think it's highly priced and slow IMHO).  I've definitely gotten some really really great deals there.  But I've seen some LV items cheaper elsewhere so I always Google to see what the retail price is and if it's listed for sale at other consignment shops.
> 
> As for the condition descriptions,  pay close attention to their descriptions and you should be ok. I've been on a shopping spree with the real real for the past few months. He's what I've found....
> 
> - Any thing marked Pristine or Excellent usually is and I will buy with out hesitation.
> - Everything else they list as 'Very Good' and call out the specific wear.  Since they don't mark anything less than 'very good' you have to read between the lines on their notes regarding the specific wear.  It's my observation that the categories within 'Very Good' are Faint, Minor, Light and Moderate. I very seldom buy anything marked as having moderate defects.  I'm weary of things marked 'light (wear, marks, pilling, scratches, etc)'.  Anything marked faint or minor seems to be what I would consider 'very good'.
> 
> They are also very fair if something is miss represented. I bought a Chloe bag that was marked 'light exterior wear'. You couldn't tell from the pictures but the scratches were so bad it looked like it had been mauled by a small dog.  They took it back with out hesitation.
> 
> Also look at the pictures.  And have your bags authenticated of you buy from them.  I haven't had a fake come my way (just one suspicious Givenchy that I returned with out issue) but I'm still nervous. So many things are titled incorrectly, wouldn't a legit authenticator be able to assist with proper naming/item identification?
> 
> Despite a few hiccups, I do love the real real.  My handbag collection looks a lot better since I found them
> 
> Hope that helps!  Happy shopping


 

Also agree that when TRR uses pristine & excellent, that is usually correct.

Since condition is so subjective, I am not inclined to purchase anything
that shows specific wear..


----------



## tomiko

Hi all.
Just wanted to post a little info about The Real Real.
I previously posted my bad experience with TRR in regards to a couple of pair of Chanel boots I purchased from their site.  Looking at them, I did not think the boots were authentic.  Yes, yes, I know I should of had them authenticated prior, but I really trusted the TRR site as I read quite a few good reviews on them.  I chose not to post them on TPF for the experts opinion, and decided to just return them.  I had no real problems with their customer service, and got my refund in a timely manner.  Other TPF members said that they had good experiences with TRR, and said that I should not give up on them so I decided to give them another try, so I did, but this time, I had TPF experts take a look at the photos prior.  I was so happy to get a response that they were authentic, so I purchased then right away.  I received them, and they are absolutely beautiful! Great condition, and to me, looked better then the photos they had listed.
Now, I could of been mistaken about the authenticity of the first boots I purchased, as I am in no way an expert, but do own quite a few pairs to know a little about how the quality should be, but regardless, I am still glad I returned them as I would not want to wear a pair of boots that I was unsure of authenticity on.  
So with all that being said, I am glad I did not give up on TRR. 
Just wanted to share my experience with you all, just in case anyone is questioning whether to buy from the TRR site.  Yes, there are some bad reviews in regards to their website, but there are also really good reviews.  And, there are some really great deals there. If any fakes are bought through them, I do not think they do it purposely. After all, we all know that to be 100% sure we are getting authentic, we need to buy directly from designer boutique, or from a authorized seller.  Just be sure to really do your homework before you buy from them,  and get everything authenticated prior if possible, or after.  Thanks all for taking the time to read my post!
Tomiko


----------



## bobamilkttt

I have purchased from the Therealreal multiple times. 

The first two items I purchased from the around 2011 were not real. 1 was a Herve Ledger dress and the other was a Hermes twilly. I have no idea how both passed their inspection, but I sent them back for authenticity issue and got a refund without any trouble. 

I decided to give them another  shot after because I saw a great deal for a Used Chanel Beige Caviar WOC that was at least a decade old for $600 after using a coupon code. This was in 2012. The bag was real and quite a steal. 

I have since purchased several things from them without issues. 

But I have heard from other friends that they do not buy from therealreal because they have heard of other friends getting fake items from there. This is a total she said he said thing.  I am not sure if they are basing this on their experience in the past when therealreal just launched and their inspection/authenticity department was still green or now.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

hotshot said:


> Also agree that when TRR uses pristine & excellent, that is usually correct.
> 
> Since condition is so subjective, I am not inclined to purchase anything
> that shows specific wear..


During their holiday sales I purchased a jacket that was described as excellent and it came with stains (including one that looked like it had been made with a gold Sharpie). Luckily the jacket was washable and the stains came out. But still, it was not excellent. I do agree with what you said about pristine though, those items are usually new and unworn.

This jacket was a dark color so I could not tell from the photos, but with light colored items you can usually see everything quite well if you view through a desktop monitor and mouse over the photos carefully.

I also don't like the fact that - in the absence of sizing - they "estimate" the sizes of shoes but don't put the measurement in the listing. So now I have a pair of shoes "estimated" to be size 7 that are too small for my size 6.5 feet.


----------



## CandyCoated

I think I may have received a fake item. What websites are there to get your stuff authenticated? Bags and clothes.


----------



## Kendall BC

Therealreal is terrible with Hermes scarf names. They try to name every scarf now, but they are doing it poorly. They call a scarf with whatever names, showing they don't know anything about Hermes scarf. For example: Madison Avenue they call "Hremes the new fort of the new Amsterdam Scarf". For Petit Duc they call it "Project de Voiture scarf". It's a joke. How can you trust them on authenticity when they don't even know the right names of their products. I think they have new people in the staff. The old way is better.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Just checked out their website having been promoted by you, I noticed another error - a scarf was listed as a stole ( based on the pics listed ) ....  Also how can anyone (who is not familiar w H) purchase a plissé without a spread out picture &#128558;


----------



## Love Of My Life

ms.kim said:


> Therealreal is terrible with Hermes scarf names. They try to name every scarf now, but they are doing it poorly. They call a scarf with whatever names, showing they don't know anything about Hermes scarf. For example: Madison Avenue they call "Hremes the new fort of the new Amsterdam Scarf". For Petit Duc they call it "Project de Voiture scarf". It's a joke. How can you trust them on authenticity when they don't even know the right names of their products. I think they have new people in the staff. The old way is better.


 

Agree that it is a joke.. That is why buyer beware.. You have to due your
own due diligence no matter where you buy these days!!


----------



## Prettyn

I just consigned my diamond earrings to the realreal , I could not believe the price they put on my earrings. It's not live yet, I compared my earring ( color , clarity ..) and mine was significantly listed lower. I will call them Monday and ask why. These are a huge deal or steal!! Just frustrated, first time consigning with them.


----------



## gail13

I was able to negotiate a better price on some of my items but even then they run a 20% off and it stinks, but it avoids the hassle of dealing with a third party.  With an item like diamond earrings are those final sale-to avoid tampering etc?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Decided to have another look at The Real Real & did find a couple of items that
were of interest to me & described in excellent condition. So I bit the bullet & ordered.

What a BIG DISAPPOINTMENT!! Who ever described those items, wasn't wearing
their glasses or any glasses for sure! There was wear more than I would consider
acceptable.

While I will say their prices are ok, right now & for the future I will be buying
in a department store where I can see the items up close & personal, get free shipping
& free return shipping as well.

Lesson learned!!


----------



## Greys0n

I purchased a sander cashmere coat that was deemed to be in "excellent" condition


----------



## Kendall BC

CaviarChanel said:


> Just checked out their website having been promoted by you, I noticed another error - a scarf was listed as a stole ( based on the pics listed ) ....  Also how can anyone (who is not familiar w H) purchase a plissé without a spread out picture &#128558;



Hopefully they'll improve with naming the scarf titles, but I agree, need better pictures/spread out for plisses. It's like buying in the dark now.


----------



## Kendall BC

CaviarChanel said:


> Just checked out their website having been promoted by you, I noticed another error - a scarf was listed as a stole ( based on the pics listed ) ....  Also how can anyone (who is not familiar w H) purchase a plissé without a spread out picture &#128558;





hotshot said:


> Decided to have another look at The Real Real & did find a couple of items that
> were of interest to me & described in excellent condition. So I bit the bullet & ordered.
> 
> What a BIG DISAPPOINTMENT!! Who ever described those items, wasn't wearing
> their glasses or any glasses for sure! There was wear more than I would consider
> acceptable.
> 
> While I will say their prices are ok, right now & for the future I will be buying
> in a department store where I can see the items up close & personal, get free shipping
> & free return shipping as well.
> 
> Lesson learned!!



Sorry to hear that


----------



## kml2887

I've gotten some good deals but had some bad experiences too.  

So many product descriptions are incorrect, mislabeled, etc.  That's without even taking into account the condition, which they frequently get wrong.  One item I purchased had major stains that were so obvious, but not pictured or stated in the listing.  After sending it back, I suggested that they make note of this on the description so potential buyers would know, but nope. It was immediately back for sale with no mention of the stains. 

Clearly their employees have very little knowledge of the products they are consigning...I cringe that they claim to have experts on authenticity. There is no way I would purchase an item that is commonly faked before having it independently authenticated.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I tried to post here a couple days ago and it didn't show up. But my feelings have changed since then so I wanted to comment.  So I've been happy with their customer service, always.  I've returned about half my orders.  Some were shoes that didn't fit but the rest were items described as NWT or excellent/pristine that had rips, tears, large snags/runs.  Also I returned a pair of boots that someone bought before me, altered, wore, got water damage to and then returned them.  And TRR never updated their pics and resold them to me.  But I was happy with the half of my orders that worked out, that I considered successful, and their customer service so I still felt I was doing well and I was happy to be a loyal customer. 

That said, my recent order gave me serious willies and I'm not sure I'll ever be able to purchase from them again.  I bought a pricey dress described as excellent.  When I opened the box there was an immediate odor and i was like huh what's that.  Well the lining of the dress was soiled with bodily fluids!  And I don't mean a small spot, I mean a lot.  Someone tried to spot clean it, didn't even bother to dry clean it, and it was a crusty disgusting mess.  I couldn't handle it and that was the most money I'd ever spent for a day full of dry heaves.  The idea of having to touch it to box it back up and all the people at TRR who touched it to put it on the mannequin and take pictures and all the other clothes that touched the mannequin after,  Eww nope!


----------



## kml2887

lilmountaingirl said:


> I tried to post here a couple days ago and it didn't show up. But my feelings have changed since then so I wanted to comment.  So I've been happy with their customer service, always.  I've returned about half my orders.  Some were shoes that didn't fit but the rest were items described as NWT or excellent/pristine that had rips, tears, large snags/runs.  Also I returned a pair of boots that someone bought before me, altered, wore, got water damage to and then returned them.  And TRR never updated their pics and resold them to me.  But I was happy with the half of my orders that worked out, that I considered successful, and their customer service so I still felt I was doing well and I was happy to be a loyal customer.
> 
> That said, my recent order gave me serious willies and I'm not sure I'll ever be able to purchase from them again.  I bought a pricey dress described as excellent.  When I opened the box there was an immediate odor and i was like huh what's that.  Well the lining of the dress was soiled with bodily fluids!  And I don't mean a small spot, I mean a lot.  Someone tried to spot clean it, didn't even bother to dry clean it, and it was a crusty disgusting mess.  I couldn't handle it and that was the most money I'd ever spent for a day full of dry heaves.  The idea of having to touch it to box it back up and all the people at TRR who touched it to put it on the mannequin and take pictures and all the other clothes that touched the mannequin after,  Eww nope!



How could they not have noticed that?...I feel icky saying this, but I wouldn't be surprised if they put it right back up for sale after they receive your return.


----------



## megt10

gail13 said:


> I was able to negotiate a better price on some of my items but even then they run a 20% off and it stinks, but it avoids the hassle of dealing with a third party.  With an item like diamond earrings are those final sale-to avoid tampering etc?



I too was able to get a better price for some of the jewelry that I gave to them. The prices that they quote seem to be all over the place. I think the only time jewelry is a final sale is when it has gone on clearance. I could be wrong. I always check the return policy on anything that I am thinking of purchasing.


----------



## megt10

lilmountaingirl said:


> I tried to post here a couple days ago and it didn't show up. But my feelings have changed since then so I wanted to comment.  So I've been happy with their customer service, always.  I've returned about half my orders.  Some were shoes that didn't fit but the rest were items described as NWT or excellent/pristine that had rips, tears, large snags/runs.  Also I returned a pair of boots that someone bought before me, altered, wore, got water damage to and then returned them.  And TRR never updated their pics and resold them to me.  But I was happy with the half of my orders that worked out, that I considered successful, and their customer service so I still felt I was doing well and I was happy to be a loyal customer.
> 
> That said, my recent order gave me serious willies and I'm not sure I'll ever be able to purchase from them again.  I bought a pricey dress described as excellent.  When I opened the box there was an immediate odor and i was like huh what's that.  Well the lining of the dress was soiled with bodily fluids!  And I don't mean a small spot, I mean a lot.  Someone tried to spot clean it, didn't even bother to dry clean it, and it was a crusty disgusting mess.  I couldn't handle it and that was the most money I'd ever spent for a day full of dry heaves.  The idea of having to touch it to box it back up and all the people at TRR who touched it to put it on the mannequin and take pictures and all the other clothes that touched the mannequin after,  Eww nope!


That is seriously the most disgusting thing that I have ever heard. I think that you should speak to a manager. You should at least get all of your shipping back and I would hope that someone at TRR would appreciate knowing there is a serious breach in quality control.


----------



## gail13

I am not happy with their handbag final purchase detail.  The pics are not sufficient enough for authentication and the descriptions are usually not very clear.  Looking at Chanel bags for ex, they rarely refer to a style correctly or discuss the leather/colorway.  The condition is very vague.   There are items I would like to purchase but the final sale is a big turnoff.  Even though they guarantee the authenticity, quality is just as important. All they need to do is provide a security tag on the item if they are concerned about tampering.  Other reputable places are able to do it.

I can see shoes listed for sale described as excellent etc but when I look at them online, they look awful. They were beyond picky taking my merchandise to the extreme that brand new w tags was rejected for a loose thread etc.  And then to see other things that are clearly worn online shows the quality control need to be tightened up.

And yes, pricing is sort of all over the place unless the exact same item has sold before.


----------



## gail13

megt10 said:


> That is seriously the most disgusting thing that I have ever heard. I think that you should speak to a manager. You should at least get all of your shipping back and I would hope that someone at TRR would appreciate knowing there is a serious breach in quality control.



This completely makes me never want to order anything else.  If an item is not new with tags, shouldn't they require it to be dry cleaned etc?


----------



## lilmountaingirl

kml2887 said:


> How could they not have noticed that?...I feel icky saying this, but I wouldn't be surprised if they put it right back up for sale after they receive your return.



The rep told me they'd send it back to the cosigner but they also said they'd do that with the water damaged boots I got but they went back out for sale.  If I see it back for sale I won't be able to handle it.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

megt10 said:


> That is seriously the most disgusting thing that I have ever heard. I think that you should speak to a manager. You should at least get all of your shipping back and I would hope that someone at TRR would appreciate knowing there is a serious breach in quality control.



Thank you for the good advice!  I am going to call a manager today.  They did refund my shipping but I was truly mortified.  I also don't think I should have to wait 2 weeks for a refund since this is technically a bio-hazard.  Maybe the manager will do something.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

gail13 said:


> This completely makes me never want to order anything else.  If an item is not new with tags, shouldn't they require it to be dry cleaned etc?



Absolutely!  The dress was fine from the outside but no one there bothered to check the inside lining.  I'm not even sure how they got it on the mannequin without noticing. I'm so thankful I found it right away before trying it on.  I still feel sick.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lilmountaingirl said:


> I tried to post here a couple days ago and it didn't show up. But my feelings have changed since then so I wanted to comment.  So I've been happy with their customer service, always.  I've returned about half my orders.  Some were shoes that didn't fit but the rest were items described as NWT or excellent/pristine that had rips, tears, large snags/runs.  Also I returned a pair of boots that someone bought before me, altered, wore, got water damage to and then returned them.  And TRR never updated their pics and resold them to me.  But I was happy with the half of my orders that worked out, that I considered successful, and their customer service so I still felt I was doing well and I was happy to be a loyal customer.
> 
> That said, my recent order gave me serious willies and I'm not sure I'll ever be able to purchase from them again.  I bought a pricey dress described as excellent.  When I opened the box there was an immediate odor and i was like huh what's that.  Well the lining of the dress was soiled with bodily fluids!  And I don't mean a small spot, I mean a lot.  Someone tried to spot clean it, didn't even bother to dry clean it, and it was a crusty disgusting mess.  I couldn't handle it and that was the most money I'd ever spent for a day full of dry heaves.  The idea of having to touch it to box it back up and all the people at TRR who touched it to put it on the mannequin and take pictures and all the other clothes that touched the mannequin after,  Eww nope!


 

This says enough for me.  Not inspecting an item before sending it out
is really beyond way beyond... Think I'm finished for now ..so disappointing to
know a company can /would ship out an expensive item in this condition!

At the end of the day there are just times when its better to go into a
major department store, see your item up close & personal, get a 40%
sale & more, free shipping & not deal with this from TRR...


----------



## gail13

I  bought a bag last wknd that was so cute-a small metallic vintage Chanel bag and it was against my better judgement as it was final sale but I thought it would be ok.  The pics looked pretty good. There was no detail about the leather, the color -and sometimes the computer can make things look alot different.  It was labeled in very good condition with minor scuffs.  But final sale.  I figured I kinda knew the color etc so hoped for the best.

Well, upon inspection there were scuffs all over the place and small dark dots -prob areas where the metallic had rubbed off.  And worse yet, a small tear into the lambskin on the top of the bag near the chains.  No auth card, no dustbag, but none of those had been mentioned anyways.  I had paid $1100 and I was not happy.  This was not a bag I was going to be proud to carry.

I placed a call today to customer service explained that I felt it was not as described and they gladly sent me a return shipping label and apologized.  They did the right thing but I expected I was going to have to prove my point.

It seems they are really overloaded and moving alot of merchandise.  As long as I can return something I will buy again, but be alot more careful about what I choose.  Prob not going to buy clothes unless they are new w tags and prob no more vintage bags.  I was looking at the Lucky Charms bag but no way for 4k and no returns.


----------



## megt10

gail13 said:


> I am not happy with their handbag final purchase detail.  The pics are not sufficient enough for authentication and the descriptions are usually not very clear.  Looking at Chanel bags for ex, they rarely refer to a style correctly or discuss the leather/colorway.  The condition is very vague.   There are items I would like to purchase but the final sale is a big turnoff.  Even though they guarantee the authenticity, quality is just as important. All they need to do is provide a security tag on the item if they are concerned about tampering.  Other reputable places are able to do it.
> 
> I can see shoes listed for sale described as excellent etc but when I look at them online, they look awful. They were beyond picky taking my merchandise to the extreme that brand new w tags was rejected for a loose thread etc.  And then to see other things that are clearly worn online shows the quality control need to be tightened up.
> 
> *And yes, pricing is sort of all over the place unless the exact same item has sold before.*



I even noticed that they had two pairs of the exact same earrings and one was priced about 1,000 less. It was on sale and the other pair wasn't. Same exact condition according to the description. 

I agree about the handbags. I have never purchased one from them. I do know though that they will take a return even if they say they won't. One of the handbags that I sent to them that was NWT's was returned. When I asked the person that I deal with there she said that it was returned because of the size. The size was correctly stated on their site. So I guess that you just need to tell them you aren't happy with your purchase for whatever reason and they will take it back.


----------



## gail13

megt10 said:


> I even noticed that they had two pairs of the exact same earrings and one was priced about 1,000 less. It was on sale and the other pair wasn't. Same exact condition according to the description.
> 
> I agree about the handbags. I have never purchased one from them. I do know though that they will take a return even if they say they won't. One of the handbags that I sent to them that was NWT's was returned. When I asked the person that I deal with there she said that it was returned because of the size. The size was correctly stated on their site. So I guess that you just need to tell them you aren't happy with your purchase for whatever reason and they will take it back.



But if you read the fine print and think it's not returnable, all the better for them!  Sorry that your bag was returned.


----------



## megt10

gail13 said:


> But if you read the fine print and think it's not returnable, all the better for them!  Sorry that your bag was returned.



It wasn't a big deal it sold again immediately. Most of the things I gave to the person I deal with have sold and for a lot less than I would have listed it for. So there are deals to be had. I still think pricing favors the buyer. As someone else said at least I didn't have to do it. If I had the stuff would still be sitting in my closet.


----------



## protein_

I feel like their descriptions and photos are all over the place...  

I recently ordered an Isabel Marant top that I've wanted forever -- with the $25 off and an extra 20% off sale it came to $60 with shipping, great deal. 

The size was off though -- it said medium (so I assumed it would be a FR38-40), but it was really a FR34 (luckily her tops are always a bit big so it fits).  

The very good condition has a loop stitch that's quickly unraveling, a faint smell of mushrooms (I'm a grown woman, sure, but I just hate mushrooms.  And smells of food I didn't eat on my clothes), and just general wear.  But still, I thiiiiiink the "very good condition" was fair. 

For $60, I think it was worth it?

For Isabel Marant clothes (they don't tend to make fakes for clothes, do they??), it's so much cheaper than eBay.  Especially for SS13 (my biggest weakness)...

But I don't know in the future how I can be sure of sizes?  Any tips?


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Very good is their worst condition descriptor (if that makes sense).
I don't think you can really be sure of their sizing. They do add some measurements but who know how accurate those are.
I bought a coat that was described as oversized/loose, but it was in fact A-line, totally fitted on top so it did not fit me.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I agree about sizes.  I ordered a jacket described as a medium and it says no size tag.  Well they clearly didn't look at the inside side lining because there was a size tag.  It was a FR36 which I think is considered a small.  I expected it to be an FR38 or FR40.


----------



## kml2887

^
Yes, I've received incorrect sizes as well. A dress was listed as IT38, but it was actually a FR38. I don't really trust their measurements either. Before buying, try searching for the item to see if it was ever sold at Net-a-Porter, Matches, etc. (the product page will still be there even if it's sold out). They are very accurate with their item measurements.


----------



## Nikki_

I've never dealt with a company that had such a freakishly long returns process.


----------



## megt10

kml2887 said:


> ^
> Yes, I've received incorrect sizes as well. A dress was listed as IT38, but it was actually a FR38. I don't really trust their measurements either. Before buying,* try searching for the item to see if it was ever sold at Net-a-Porter, Matches, etc. (the product page will still be there even if it's sold out). They are very accurate with their item measurements. *



Totally agree, and it helps to see what the item actually looks like on.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The Real Real I am finding is very careless & sloppy. Their descriptions & sizing
for the most part are off... way off..

They take an unusual amount of time to credit back your account... Today I
called to check on a return & was told they are "so backed up with returns"
from so many returned items, to give in an extra day or so before the credit appears.

Enough is enough.. there are times when you have to move on from bad descriptions
delays in shipping, delays in processing returns & innacurate conditon & sizing,
and to boot, pay for return shipping due to their "misdescriptions"..

And their $5.00 a month "advance notification" is a JOKE... you are on a list with
100's of others... a race to buy a misdescribed item... no thanks


----------



## rambunctious

For the second time, they advertised a piece in the mens collection that was actually, once I got it and tried it on, was a women's piece.
A Rick Owens jacket that could be thought of as a men's piece because of the cut.  EXCEPT the shoulders and arms are TINY as heck.  Something you couldn't tell from pics especially since it was an oversized piece.  
They took it back BUT it's been two weeks now and no credit to me yet. They did give me a $25 store credit, so that was nice.  But, as in the past, it's only because I know how to make clear that something has been mis-described and can't be right.  The person I spoke with was really nice and I even told her this was the second time they had a women's piece in the men's section that I've noticed. But I've seen a few other pieces, especially bags, that they're saying are for men and could be, for the sort of man who doesn't mind something described as a "messenger bag" that is clearly a purse/handbag.  But with clothing, I feel like there's no excuse.  
We have to rely upon the knowledge of the site and I'm increasingly thinking, based on my own experience and others here on the forum, that they don't check anything but just throw it up for sale as soon as possible.
Which means, you really have to know what you're doing.  
That said, I got a beautiful Hermes cashmere lined zip-up jacket for around $200 after discount, in great condition (almost pristine) that certainly would retail for over a $1000.  I almost didn't buy it but thought, "Are you crazy? You will NEVER see a classic piece like that for that price AGAIN, shut up and buy it stupid!!"
And when I got it, there was no question in my mind that it was right.  The cashmere was high quality just looking at it. The stitching and construction were impeccable.  Everything was righter than right.  And wearing it was the final thing that convinced me.  The fit, proportion, the feel, you can't fake that. 
So I got a truly incredible bargain and THAT is why I continue to shop there even after they've made about half a dozen errors in the past that I've had to return.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ For that "rare find" that is in really good condition & with a fabulous price, you lucked out..

That is not the majority of cases... If a company is so inudated with returns that
it takes them longer than 4 -5 business days to issue a refund, something is wrong
with the listers who are describing the merchandise. They either have a quota to
get a number of pieces listed per day & can't take the time to inpsect the garment
& just give a generalize view of condition. Goodness sakes, can't someone tell
the difference between a man's jacket & a woman's...


----------



## gail13

I have noticed the CS people seem pretty nice but if there was more info gotten from the consignors up front, it would help.  I'd like to see more info as to auth info, type of fabric/leather etc , care label /washing etc.


----------



## rambunctious

hotshot said:


> ^ For that "rare find" that is in really good condition & with a fabulous price, you lucked out..
> 
> That is not the majority of cases... If a company is so inudated with returns that
> it takes them longer than 4 -5 business days to issue a refund, something is wrong
> with the listers who are describing the merchandise. They either have a quota to
> get a number of pieces listed per day & can't take the time to inpsect the garment
> & just give a generalize view of condition. Goodness sakes, can't someone tell
> the difference between a man's jacket & a woman's...


I can almost forgive the Owens jacket mistake. Unless you know the line and the pieces, it could be an understandable mistake.  And a smaller man could wear it.  
They made a similar mistake with a Margiela sweater I got. Also oversized, an older piece from when they were still doing that sort of thing.  When I got it, I realized looking at two things, that should have tipped off a lister: The label (Margiela uses a circled number on their label to indicate the particular line a piece is from) clearly showed it was a Margiela 1 piece. That's the women's main line. A men's wardrobe piece, that such a sweater would have been from if it was a man's garment, would have been a circled 10. Anyone knowledgeable, even slightly, of the line would know that.  But more damning, in my eyes, was that the buttons were on the opposite side. Only women's clothes have them on that side.  I kept it because of the color and because it fit and I don't care if a piece is a womens line.  And the price. After discounts it was like $50.  
But it showed me clearly that they don't have a lot, if any, experts doing the inspections, if there are any.  That's a problem if you're thinking of buying a bag, considering all the fakes out there.
I've seen Balenciaga bags I KNEW were wrong just looking at them. Things that never were in their line ever. And somebody bought them!  For hundreds of dollars. That's a problem.  
I like the site but it's totally buyer beware. I usually try to research pieces if I'm not sure.  See if the piece of clothing or shoe was in the designer's line.  Some things are recognizably of a line but others, not so much.  Without experts truly keeping track, it's a problem.


----------



## kml2887

After vowing I would rarely be buying from TRR anymore, I have gone and ordered two things, both listed as excellent condition, with tags. So will see how that goes. 

While browsing, I saw a grey Chanel bag listed as black... as well as two listings for the same dress, same size, but the measurements given were a 5 inch difference! Their item description mistakes are just silly.


----------



## kml2887

lilmountaingirl said:


> I tried to post here a couple days ago and it didn't show up. But my feelings have changed since then so I wanted to comment.  So I've been happy with their customer service, always.  I've returned about half my orders.  Some were shoes that didn't fit but the rest were items described as NWT or excellent/pristine that had rips, tears, large snags/runs.  Also I returned a pair of boots that someone bought before me, altered, wore, got water damage to and then returned them.  And TRR never updated their pics and resold them to me.  But I was happy with the half of my orders that worked out, that I considered successful, and their customer service so I still felt I was doing well and I was happy to be a loyal customer.
> 
> That said, my recent order gave me serious willies and I'm not sure I'll ever be able to purchase from them again.  I bought a pricey dress described as excellent.  When I opened the box there was an immediate odor and i was like huh what's that.  Well the lining of the dress was soiled with bodily fluids!  And I don't mean a small spot, I mean a lot.  Someone tried to spot clean it, didn't even bother to dry clean it, and it was a crusty disgusting mess.  I couldn't handle it and that was the most money I'd ever spent for a day full of dry heaves.  The idea of having to touch it to box it back up and all the people at TRR who touched it to put it on the mannequin and take pictures and all the other clothes that touched the mannequin after,  Eww nope!



Did you receive your refund quickly?

Also curious to know if they listed the dress again for sale. Do you mind saying the designer or a description of the dress, so anyone reading this thread can be sure to avoid!


----------



## Purseloco

I just bought a Dior Gaucho medium shoulder bag brown from the real real, received it today. Appears authentic to me, very good quality. When opening the box the first thing I noticed was the wonderful leather smell. I wanted one when they first came out but couldn't afford it. So glad I waited, saved tons of money. This bag was listed as excellent and it is in great condition and was very clean. I am happy with it. I think that consignment shops that are high end are going to become the norm, which will probably help drive the prices down on some of these bags at least I hope so.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

kml2887 said:


> Did you receive your refund quickly?
> 
> Also curious to know if they listed the dress again for sale. Do you mind saying the designer or a description of the dress, so anyone reading this thread can be sure to avoid!



I haven't seen the dress get relisted but if it does I'll call them immediately and post the item here.  I just don't want to post it now because it's possible the consignor could be a member here and I wouldn't want to embarrass them.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

hotshot said:


> The Real Real I am finding is very careless & sloppy. Their descriptions & sizing
> for the most part are off... way off..
> 
> They take an unusual amount of time to credit back your account... Today I
> called to check on a return & was told they are "so backed up with returns"
> from so many returned items, to give in an extra day or so before the credit appears.
> 
> Enough is enough.. there are times when you have to move on from bad descriptions
> delays in shipping, delays in processing returns & innacurate conditon & sizing,
> and to boot, pay for return shipping due to their "misdescriptions"..
> 
> And their $5.00 a month "advance notification" is a JOKE... you are on a list with
> 100's of others... a race to buy a misdescribed item... no thanks



I agree with this.  I think I'm finally over them.  Everything I've ordered takes way too long to get to me, returns/refunds take way too long and I don't even know why since they don't update their photos or anything.  I'm also waiting for a refund that's in my opinion taking an unreasonable amount of time.  I've finally received that bad taste in my mouth of where there's just been too much disappointment to make it worth it.  I'm glad to say goodbye.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lilmountaingirl said:


> I agree with this.  I think I'm finally over them.  Everything I've ordered takes way too long to get to me, returns/refunds take way too long and I don't even know why since they don't update their photos or anything.  I'm also waiting for a refund that's in my opinion taking an unreasonable amount of time.  I've finally received that bad taste in my mouth of where there's just been too much disappointment to make it worth it.  I'm glad to say goodbye.


 
While others may luck out, for me, conditon is my deciding factor.
I don't want to buy an item that is misdescribed & be disappointed when
opening a package. And condition is not TRR's strong suit.

I'll take my chances with a department store sale or buying the item
full price.

Many have said goodbye & probably will say goodbye after being
disappoined too many times. It's just not worth the consistent disappointment


----------



## rambunctious

lilmountaingirl said:


> I agree with this.  I think I'm finally over them.  Everything I've ordered takes way too long to get to me, returns/refunds take way too long and I don't even know why since they don't update their photos or anything.  I'm also waiting for a refund that's in my opinion taking an unreasonable amount of time.  I've finally received that bad taste in my mouth of where there's just been too much disappointment to make it worth it.  I'm glad to say goodbye.


Okay, I was wondering.  I've waited over two weeks for a refund.  That never happened before. Not even a notification if they've received the item or anything. 
It's off-putting.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

rambunctious said:


> Okay, I was wondering.  I've waited over two weeks for a refund.  That never happened before. Not even a notification if they've received the item or anything.
> It's off-putting.



Once they receive your item they should process the refund within 5 business days.  If you are currently waiting, I'd call them and ask them what day of returns they're processing.  If the date your item was delivered has passed then ask for them to investigate or speak with a manager.  If it hasn't,  it'll give you a better idea of how much longer it will take.  If you use their smart label to return it can also take awhile for it to get there.


----------



## Love Of My Life

rambunctious said:


> Okay, I was wondering.  I've waited over two weeks for a refund.  That never happened before. Not even a notification if they've received the item or anything.
> It's off-putting.


 

  You need to call... They are "behind & inudated with returns" hence
  the extra time so they say is needed to process the return.

   If you see your returned item "relisted" even more reason to
   be on top for your credit


----------



## megt10

lilmountaingirl said:


> Absolutely!  The dress was fine from the outside but no one there bothered to check the inside lining.  I'm not even sure how they got it on the mannequin without noticing. I'm so thankful I found it right away before trying it on.  I still feel sick.



Is it possible that someone else bought the dress prior to you buying it and wore it then returned it? It just seems like something too much to overlook initially but perhaps wasn't really inspected upon return and just relisted? Just a thought.


----------



## megt10

gail13 said:


> I have noticed the CS people seem pretty nice but if there was more info gotten from the consignors up front, it would help.  I'd like to see more info as to auth info, type of fabric/leather etc , care label /washing etc.



I have consigned 100's literally of things there and even when I have given them exact information, tags, receipts etc. they rarely use the information given to them.


----------



## megt10

Purseloco said:


> I just bought a Dior Gaucho medium shoulder bag brown from the real real, received it today. Appears authentic to me, very good quality. When opening the box the first thing I noticed was the wonderful leather smell. I wanted one when they first came out but couldn't afford it. So glad I waited, saved tons of money. This bag was listed as excellent and it is in great condition and was very clean. I am happy with it. I think that consignment shops that are high end are going to become the norm, which will probably help drive the prices down on some of these bags at least I hope so.
> 
> View attachment 3273042



I  think it was mine, lol. If so it's authentic and used only a couple of times. Certainly was pristine.


----------



## megt10

Purseloco said:


> I just bought a Dior Gaucho medium shoulder bag brown from the real real, received it today. Appears authentic to me, very good quality. When opening the box the first thing I noticed was the wonderful leather smell. I wanted one when they first came out but couldn't afford it. So glad I waited, saved tons of money. This bag was listed as excellent and it is in great condition and was very clean. I am happy with it. I think that consignment shops that are high end are going to become the norm, which will probably help drive the prices down on some of these bags at least I hope so.
> 
> View attachment 3273042



Congrats.  I think it was mine, lol. If so it's authentic and used only a couple of times. Certainly was pristine.


----------



## megt10

lilmountaingirl said:


> I haven't seen the dress get relisted but if it does I'll call them immediately and post the item here.  I just don't want to post it now because it's possible the consignor could be a member here and I wouldn't want to embarrass them.



I imagine if it was a pf member she would want to know. I know I would, especially since I know anything I have given to them has been pristine and would indicate the item was worn and returned. That is something I worry about as someone who has sent a lot of stuff there.  I worry about them not really inspecting the returns they get. I imagine, well actually know that they would then try and pass the buck back to the consignor. That happened to me with a pair of shoes I gave to the woman who comes to my house. Either in transit or upon arrival they were damaged and they sent them back to me claimed that I sent them that way. When I got them back I showed them to the woman who sent them. She confirmed the shoes were not damaged when she took them. They have insurance for things like that. She assured me that they would take care of it and reimbursement would follow. 2 months later they finally cut a check after several follow ups and promises of payment on the 28th of January. Basically, I had to write to them and tell them I probably would not consign with them anymore based on their lack of follow through and professionalism. Hours later low and behold a check is being overnighted to me.


----------



## Purseloco

megt10 said:


> Congrats.  I think it was mine, lol. If so it's authentic and used only a couple of times. Certainly was pristine.


I was worried when I bought it that it might not be real but I was sure that it was real when I opened the box, if it was yours she has a good home. I wondered if somebody would recognize it. I getting ready to send in one of my bags that I rarely use. They sent me a consignment box.


----------



## megt10

Purseloco said:


> I was worried when I bought it that it might not be real but I was sure that it was real when I opened the box, if it was yours she has a good home. I wondered if somebody would recognize it. I getting ready to send in one of my bags that I rarely use. They sent me a consignment box.



I'm glad she has a good home. Yeah, I love the bag but ended up with more than I could ever wear. TRR certainly helped me downsize my collection.


----------



## gail13

megt10 said:


> I imagine if it was a pf member she would want to know. I know I would, especially since I know anything I have given to them has been pristine and would indicate the item was worn and returned. That is something I worry about as someone who has sent a lot of stuff there.  I worry about them not really inspecting the returns they get. I imagine, well actually know that they would then try and pass the buck back to the consignor. That happened to me with a pair of shoes I gave to the woman who comes to my house. Either in transit or upon arrival they were damaged and they sent them back to me claimed that I sent them that way. When I got them back I showed them to the woman who sent them. She confirmed the shoes were not damaged when she took them. They have insurance for things like that. She assured me that they would take care of it and reimbursement would follow. 2 months later they finally cut a check after several follow ups and promises of payment on the 28th of January. Basically, I had to write to them and tell them I probably would not consign with them anymore based on their lack of follow through and professionalism. Hours later low and behold a check is being overnighted to me.



When you have someone come to your home to pick up consignment items, they take a picture right away before sending; that alone should have proven the quality.  I felt they were beyond picky with condition, and it shocks me to see some of the bags on the site.  I had a few bags they wouldn't take for various reasons, and then I've seen others on the site that look worse.  And then to make them non refundable?!!!  The ratings make it hard to tell what the bags really look like in some cases.

The pics and information and also lacking.  I just looked at the qualifications for the copy writers and it's basically one year and a love or understanding of fashion.  I don't think the copy writers are always in the same place as the merchandise which could explain most of the problem.  The pics are not enough for authentication.  Authentication isn't really discussed much although I haven't heard many problems with this.

As a seller who has had RR items returned, it does take a while to get the items back on the site when someone returns it and I do worry about  the same items being returned.  The bag I purchased had a very simple security tag on it that a scammer could find anyplace.  The jewelry I purchased had no security tag and that seemed like a very bad idea to me.  It just seems very easy for them to get taken advantage of by someone returning a fake or damaged merchandise.


----------



## megt10

gail13 said:


> When you have someone come to your home to pick up consignment items, they take a picture right away before sending; that alone should have proven the quality.  I felt they were beyond picky with condition, and it shocks me to see some of the bags on the site.  I had a few bags they wouldn't take for various reasons, and then I've seen others on the site that look worse.  And then to make them non refundable?!!!  The ratings make it hard to tell what the bags really look like in some cases.
> 
> The pics and information and also lacking.  I just looked at the qualifications for the copy writers and it's basically one year and a love or understanding of fashion.  I don't think the copy writers are always in the same place as the merchandise which could explain most of the problem.  The pics are not enough for authentication.  Authentication isn't really discussed much although I haven't heard many problems with this.
> 
> As a seller who has had RR items returned, it does take a while to get the items back on the site when someone returns it and I do worry about  the same items being returned.  The bag I purchased had a very simple security tag on it that a scammer could find anyplace.  The jewelry I purchased had no security tag and that seemed like a very bad idea to me.  It just seems very easy for them to get taken advantage of by someone returning a fake or damaged merchandise.



I have never purchased a bag but have purchased jewelry. I agree I have never had a tag attached. Some items like diamond stud earrings and tennis bracelets would be so easy to switch. The jewelry I have purchased has been more unique but I think it would behove anyone buying something simple to take it to your jeweler and make sure that it is tested. 

I have had items sent back that were new with tags that were designers that they don't sell. It took a very long time about 6 weeks the first time even though they informed me within a couple of days what was not accepted. The second time around I made sure to tell the woman that I work with to please make sure anything not accepted was returned to me immediately so that I could donate it. I received it back in less than a week.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

megt10 said:


> Is it possible that someone else bought the dress prior to you buying it and wore it then returned it? It just seems like something too much to overlook initially but perhaps wasn't really inspected upon return and just relisted? Just a thought.



I should've thought that this could've been the case.  Hopefully TRR will track the item and see if it was purchased and returned somewhere along the way.  Someone really could've damaged it and returned it since that's what happened to a pair of boots I bought.  I know that was the case because the shoes had different soles glued on that weren't in the photos.  

Also, I believe it would have been relisted by now if it were going to be, so it must be going back to the cosigner or being investigated as to who soiled it.


----------



## megt10

lilmountaingirl said:


> I should've thought that this could've been the case.  Hopefully TRR will track the item and see if it was purchased and returned somewhere along the way.  Someone really could've damaged it and returned it since that's what happened to a pair of boots I bought.  I know that was the case because the shoes had different soles glued on that weren't in the photos.
> 
> Also, I believe it would have been relisted by now if it were going to be, so it must be going back to the cosigner or being investigated as to who soiled it.



To me, that just makes more sense upon thinking about it. I doubt it would have initially made it onto a mannequin being soiled. It's possible but more likely was returned after being worn or tried on after putting lotion on. I hope that the consignor if they get it back fights the return. All of this just makes me more and more leery about giving them anything else. The boots you mention are a prime example. In my opinion, it really is a great place to buy as you really can return just about anything even if they say you can't and the prices for the most part are lower than anywhere else. It is not such a great place to sell your items unless you really just want the stuff out of your house and can't deal with selling it yourself. That was my case for everything I sent them but now that I am down to just maybe 10 to 20 things I may not go this route anymore.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

megt10 said:


> To me, that just makes more sense upon thinking about it. I doubt it would have initially made it onto a mannequin being soiled. It's possible but more likely was returned after being worn or tried on after putting lotion on. I hope that the consignor if they get it back fights the return. All of this just makes me more and more leery about giving them anything else. The boots you mention are a prime example. In my opinion, it really is a great place to buy as you really can return just about anything even if they say you can't and the prices for the most part are lower than anywhere else. It is not such a great place to sell your items unless you really just want the stuff out of your house and can't deal with selling it yourself. That was my case for everything I sent them but now that I am down to just maybe 10 to 20 things I may not go this route anymore.



You are very brave!  I was thinking about sending in some things but what happens if the items don't sell?  Do they send them back to the consignor?  The idea of people potentially soiling my items, wearing and returning them, damaging them kind of gives me the willies, lol.  If TRR contacts the consignor about the soiled dress or sends it back I'm sure that person will know immediately if it was their oversight or a return issue.   And I'm sure if it was a return issue they will fight it as they will be as grossed out as I was.  If it was an oversight I'm sure they'll instantly remember what happened to the dress.  TRR really should do their due diligence before sending that dress on to anyone because it could be a bio-hazard and it's not fair to subject anyone to that.  And if the consignor was not the person who soiled the dress, then that's at least 2 people TRR sent germs and viruses and potential health problems to.

P.s. it definitely wasn't lotion, someone did the nasty in that dress and got nasty all over it, to put it in a "PC" manner.  And the way I found it was because I was searching the interior for a care and size tag.    It wasn't near the hem of the dress and i didn't see it on first inspection but did notice the very strong odor.  So it's possible TRR didn't look at the lining well enough.  But that's an inexcusable oversight in my opinion.


----------



## megt10

lilmountaingirl said:


> You are very brave!  I was thinking about sending in some things but what happens if the items don't sell?  Do they send them back to the consignor?  The idea of people potentially soiling my items, wearing and returning them, damaging them kind of gives me the willies, lol.  If TRR contacts the consignor about the soiled dress or sends it back I'm sure that person will know immediately if it was their oversight or a return issue.   And I'm sure if it was a return issue they will fight it as they will be as grossed out as I was.  If it was an oversight I'm sure they'll instantly remember what happened to the dress.  TRR really should do their due diligence before sending that dress on to anyone because it could be a bio-hazard and it's not fair to subject anyone to that.  And if the consignor was not the person who soiled the dress, then that's at least 2 people TRR sent germs and viruses and potential health problems to.
> 
> P.s. it definitely wasn't lotion, someone did the nasty in that dress and got nasty all over it, to put it in a "PC" manner.  And the way I found it was because I was searching the interior for a care and size tag.    It wasn't near the hem of the dress and i didn't see it on first inspection but did notice the very strong odor.  So it's possible TRR didn't look at the lining well enough.  But that's an inexcusable oversight in my opinion.


 if there was an odor I am sure someone would have noticed it prior to it being listed. That really is so disgusting. I am sorry that you were the recipient of the vile dress. 

In regards to your stuff selling. It mostly does as they run countless sales that make you wonder why you bothered to consign it in the first place. Unless you are doing a massive clean out I don't think they are the best venue. On higher end bags and jewelry they wait a month and if it hasn't sold ask you if they can put it on sale. They did that to me with one of my items and I told them no. I immediately got a response from the gentleman saying that they would be sending it back to me. I responded that was fine if they wanted to do that but I was fine with leaving it there at the current price as it is already quite low for what it is. I didn't hear anything and then got a survey from them asking how they did. I told them that I was put off by his immediate response of well you don't want to put it on sale then we are sending it back and that I probably would not continue to consign with them. I got a note just a few hours later from the same guy saying they were keeping the item and not putting it on sale and he was sorry for any misunderstanding. 

Most of my stuff has sold and there was a lot of it now I am just down to 2 pages worth. Collectively the money has added up nicely but so many items sold for 48.00 for a 500.00 dress that was nwt's and my cut was less than that. So I try and just look at the big picture. I didn't have to do anything but bring it to my living room and let the woman haul it away. By the time I am done consigning there I will have a pretty hefty sum. Actually, I have that already. I just try not to think of the initial cost.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lilmountaingirl said:


> You are very brave!  I was thinking about sending in some things but what happens if the items don't sell?  Do they send them back to the consignor?  The idea of people potentially soiling my items, wearing and returning them, damaging them kind of gives me the willies, lol.  If TRR contacts the consignor about the soiled dress or sends it back I'm sure that person will know immediately if it was their oversight or a return issue.   And I'm sure if it was a return issue they will fight it as they will be as grossed out as I was.  If it was an oversight I'm sure they'll instantly remember what happened to the dress.  TRR really should do their due diligence before sending that dress on to anyone because it could be a bio-hazard and it's not fair to subject anyone to that.  And if the consignor was not the person who soiled the dress, then that's at least 2 people TRR sent germs and viruses and potential health problems to.
> 
> P.s. it definitely wasn't lotion, someone did the nasty in that dress and got nasty all over it, to put it in a "PC" manner.  And the way I found it was because I was searching the interior for a care and size tag.    It wasn't near the hem of the dress and i didn't see it on first inspection but did notice the very strong odor.  So it's possible TRR didn't look at the lining well enough.  But that's an inexcusable oversight in my opinion.


 

Thinking that perhaps the listers from TRR have a "quota" per day to get
items listed. Don't think they have or take the time needed to due diligence
on designer items much less pay attention to overall condition with a fine
tooth comb, sort of speaking.

All items should be inspected properly & rejected for unsightly stains
& odors. And not sure if they require items to be sent "cleaned" before 
listing, IYKWIM


----------



## lilmountaingirl

hotshot said:


> Thinking that perhaps the listers from TRR have a "quota" per day to get
> items listed. Don't think they have or take the time needed to due diligence
> on designer items much less pay attention to overall condition with a fine
> tooth comb, sort of speaking.
> 
> All items should be inspected properly & rejected for unsightly stains
> & odors. And not sure if they require items to be sent "cleaned" before
> listing, IYKWIM



They should absolutely require clothes be sent cleaned but I doubt they'd enforce that or even check it considering what I received.  Maybe they should have everything not NWT dry cleaned themselves before listing?  Seems like a good idea?  Although I did once receive a NWT dress that was worn, torn, and drenched in some sort of lavender body oil.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

megt10 said:


> if there was an odor I am sure someone would have noticed it prior to it being listed. That really is so disgusting. I am sorry that you were the recipient of the vile dress.
> 
> In regards to your stuff selling. It mostly does as they run countless sales that make you wonder why you bothered to consign it in the first place. Unless you are doing a massive clean out I don't think they are the best venue. On higher end bags and jewelry they wait a month and if it hasn't sold ask you if they can put it on sale. They did that to me with one of my items and I told them no. I immediately got a response from the gentleman saying that they would be sending it back to me. I responded that was fine if they wanted to do that but I was fine with leaving it there at the current price as it is already quite low for what it is. I didn't hear anything and then got a survey from them asking how they did. I told them that I was put off by his immediate response of well you don't want to put it on sale then we are sending it back and that I probably would not continue to consign with them. I got a note just a few hours later from the same guy saying they were keeping the item and not putting it on sale and he was sorry for any misunderstanding.
> 
> Most of my stuff has sold and there was a lot of it now I am just down to 2 pages worth. Collectively the money has added up nicely but so many items sold for 48.00 for a 500.00 dress that was nwt's and my cut was less than that. So I try and just look at the big picture. I didn't have to do anything but bring it to my living room and let the woman haul it away. By the time I am done consigning there I will have a pretty hefty sum. Actually, I have that already. I just try not to think of the initial cost.



Thanks for the great info!  Yes, I agree it's best to look at everything collectively, much less disappointing that way.  And there is something to be said about not having to deal with the public!  And when it all adds up to a decent sum and you can go buy yourself something spectacular, hopefully that takes the sting away.  I'd rather have one really nice item that I've been lusting after than many things I don't use or wear anymore, especially if someone else (TRR) handles the transactions for me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lilmountaingirl said:


> They should absolutely require clothes be sent cleaned but I doubt they'd enforce that or even check it considering what I received.  Maybe they should have everything not NWT dry cleaned themselves before listing?  Seems like a good idea?  Although I did once receive a NWT dress that was worn, torn, and drenched in some sort of lavender body oil.


 

Smell/scent can be very subjective.. think these items pass through
"many hands"? before they get to us the consumer & who knows
who sees what & if they do point it out, who knows if it is even addressed..
They probaly get oh we'll take care of it & ship it out anyway, IYKWIM

TRR should be more discriminating..my experiences are mixed but
at this point, I'd rather see what I am buying then deal with unexpected
issues..


----------



## megt10

lilmountaingirl said:


> Thanks for the great info!  Yes, I agree it's best to look at everything collectively, much less disappointing that way.  And there is something to be said about not having to deal with the public!  And when it all adds up to a decent sum and you can go buy yourself something spectacular, hopefully that takes the sting away.  I'd rather have one really nice item that I've been lusting after than many things I don't use or wear anymore, especially if someone else (TRR) handles the transactions for me.



So far I have made enough to pay for my new Mercedes convertible. So yeah way more stuff than I ever would have been able to get listed and keep my sanity. Though without a lot more to list I may opt to go a different route for a better roi.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

megt10 said:


> So far I have made enough to pay for my new Mercedes convertible. So yeah way more stuff than I ever would have been able to get listed and keep my sanity. Though without a lot more to list I may opt to go a different route for a better roi.



Wow!  Congratulations!  Very well deserved!


----------



## gail13

megt10 said:


> So far I have made enough to pay for my new Mercedes convertible. So yeah way more stuff than I ever would have been able to get listed and keep my sanity. Though without a lot more to list I may opt to go a different route for a better roi.



OMG!!!! That is amazing.  How many items did you consign with them?


----------



## megt10

gail13 said:


> OMG!!!! That is amazing.  How many items did you consign with them?



Over 350 so far.


----------



## megt10

lilmountaingirl said:


> Wow!  Congratulations!  Very well deserved!



Thanks it feels good to declutter and keep only what I love and use. I have more to go through but I no longer feel like a hoarder.


----------



## scbear00

Hi all!

So I have been packing and unpacking a consignment box to test out the RR and I CANNOT decide whether or not to go through with it after reading reviews!

Right now, I mail in consignments to Second Time Around (some to the Burlington VT store and some to Boston) and I have been consigning with them for about 7 years.  It always turns out pretty well, most of my items sell and they will return the items to me at no cost (though I obviously pay to ship to them).  Their % split is less favorable than the RR (40% or 50% depending on what their promo is), BUT you receive an extra 10% if you use credits for store purchases (which I always do).  

But, the RR's recent 'first time consignor' promos have intrigued me so I have been curious about trying them...however...I've prepared a great box of about 20 items to test (I decided to leave out jewelry and very high end items for this test run) but I am anxious about their acceptance process.  Maybe half of the items are NWT, but a few others are in great condition but used:  a Missoni runway sheath dress with paillette sequins (a couple are slightly bent), Bal sandals that are stark white but have been worn once so there is sole wear.  Everything else is pretty much perfect, but mostly clothes and very few accessories.  I am absolutely positive that my consignment store would take all of these items and price them very well.  SO, I guess my question for the group is this:  how does the RR's acceptance process + pricing of items stack up against brick and mortar consignment shops?


----------



## cdtracing

megt10 said:


> So far I have made enough to pay for my new Mercedes convertible. So yeah way more stuff than I ever would have been able to get listed and keep my sanity. Though without a lot more to list I may opt to go a different route for a better roi.



That's impressive.  Unfortunately, I don't have that much stuff to dispose of.  I sure wish I did, though!  It's awesome that you've been able to take items you don't use & turn it around to buy your car.  I've seen the pictures you posted.  It's gorgeous & really suits you!


----------



## megt10

cdtracing said:


> That's impressive.  Unfortunately, I don't have that much stuff to dispose of.  I sure wish I did, though!  It's awesome that you've been able to take items you don't use & turn it around to buy your car.  I've seen the pictures you posted.  It's gorgeous & really suits you!



Thank you. It has felt very freeing to get rid of so much stuff that I couldn't wear or just didn't use. It was the best option for me sending my stuff to TRR. There is no way I could have listed so much stuff, or even sent it to another consignment shop that would have sold it for more. There was just too much to ship anywhere. With only a few things to let go of TRR would not be my 1st choice to send stuff too as it really favors the buyers and you will get a lot less than you were anticipating with all the sales that they run on a daily basis.


----------



## LVoely1

megt10 said:


> Thank you. It has felt very freeing to get rid of so much stuff that I couldn't wear or just didn't use. It was the best option for me sending my stuff to TRR. There is no way I could have listed so much stuff, or even sent it to another consignment shop that would have sold it for more. There was just too much to ship anywhere. With only a few things to let go of TRR would not be my 1st choice to send stuff too as it really favors the buyers and you will get a lot less than you were anticipating with all the sales that they run on a daily basis.


Wow megt! that is impressive! I've wanted to try TRR because it seems so easy, but I'm scared some things may sell for pennies. I have a vintage caviar WOC that I'm not expecting a lot for, but I wouldn't want to be surprised at the end of the day. Can you recommend anyone local?  I'm new to Southern California. So far I've only heard horror stories of On Que and Fashionphile.


----------



## megt10

LVoely1 said:


> Wow megt! that is impressive! I've wanted to try TRR because it seems so easy, but I'm scared some things may sell for pennies. I have a vintage caviar WOC that I'm not expecting a lot for, but I wouldn't want to be surprised at the end of the day. Can you recommend anyone local?  I'm new to Southern California. So far I've only heard horror stories of On Que and Fashionphile.



I would take pictures and get quotes from Ann's Fabulous Finds and from Yoogies Closet. The way to make the most of course is to sell it yourself. I did that for awhile but didn't have the time or the patience anymore for eBay. 

Maybe someone else could chime in.


----------



## gail13

LVoely1 said:


> Wow megt! that is impressive! I've wanted to try TRR because it seems so easy, but I'm scared some things may sell for pennies. I have a vintage caviar WOC that I'm not expecting a lot for, but I wouldn't want to be surprised at the end of the day. Can you recommend anyone local?  I'm new to Southern California. So far I've only heard horror stories of On Que and Fashionphile.



I think the RR sells Chanel items for decent prices.  You can tell what an item may sell for by doing a search of what past items sell for-that is how they price.  If you give than an item and you don't like how they price it, you can contest it or ask for it back.  They do give you a price list of what your items will be listed at and you have time to pull items out.


----------



## hrhsunshine

Very disappointed that I have seen fakes on their site....and they are pathetic fakes, not even good ones.


----------



## LVoely1

gail13 said:


> I think the RR sells Chanel items for decent prices.  You can tell what an item may sell for by doing a search of what past items sell for-that is how they price.  If you give than an item and you don't like how they price it, you can contest it or ask for it back.  They do give you a price list of what your items will be listed at and you have time to pull items out.


Thanks for your help! That makes me feel a bit better. It's a little scary for me because TRR seems so automated. I prefer to speak to a real person about my bags..I've heard/read too many horror stories about bags getting lost or damaged.


----------



## megt10

LVoely1 said:


> Thanks for your help! That makes me feel a bit better. It's a little scary for me because TRR seems so automated. I prefer to speak to a real person about my bags..I've heard/read too many horror stories about bags getting lost or damaged.



A pair of my rockstud shoes were damaged by TRR. The only thing that saved me getting reimbursed for them was that the woman who comes to my house was the one who took them. She let them know that the shoes were in perfect condition when they were sent. She got me the payment for them, but it took about 6 weeks and they sent them back to me once and tried to a second time.


----------



## mashenka4@gmail

I think its pretty good, glad Ebay starting to have competition!


----------



## piaboal

Don't trust TheRealReal...they sell replica bags and will NOT work with you when you challenge them on it. I've filed a complaint with the Better Business Bureau and they are still not taking responsibility for selling my sister a very fake Louis Vuitton Sofia Copolla bag. They blamed their mistake on my sister saying she altered the bag...uh, the bag is the same bag in the photos they posted. The date code doesn't match, the font on the label is wrong, the bag isnt' even leather. Ridiculous. They can't admit they are wrong because it breaks down their guarantee of being authentic.


----------



## Kendall BC

Sorry to hear that. Do you have pictures of the bag?


----------



## rambunctious

Here's a copy of the email I just sent TheRealReal. I'm really unhappy about this and wanted to share.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I am writing because I'm hoping that someone will get back to me about my refund.
I've called FOUR times now to your customer service line in the past two weeks. 
I returned my item a month ago and have heard NOTHING back regarding my refund.
Each time a customer rep has promised to email or call me back with info. 
But it has not happened at any point.  So I'm forced to email you now.

Apparently, the item is lost somewhere in your warehouse or the Post Office.  But your system, as FOUR different customer service reps have told me, sees that I DID return the item on time using your label.

I am due a refund for the item as it was returned to you on time.  Any difficulties your company has with locating the item is not my responsibility.

I expect the full amount to be refunded to me immediately.  Or I will have to seek out other legal avenues.

I've been very happy and pleased with TheRealReal in the past.  Your returns system was easy and refunds were prompt.  But my patience is at an end.

I expect a detailed response by tomorrow, Friday, March 3, 2016.

Thank you


----------



## Love Of My Life

rambunctious said:


> Here's a copy of the email I just sent TheRealReal. I'm really unhappy about this and wanted to share.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> I am writing because I'm hoping that someone will get back to me about my refund.
> I've called FOUR times now to your customer service line in the past two weeks.
> I returned my item a month ago and have heard NOTHING back regarding my refund.
> Each time a customer rep has promised to email or call me back with info.
> But it has not happened at any point.  So I'm forced to email you now.
> 
> Apparently, the item is lost somewhere in your warehouse or the Post Office.  But your system, as FOUR different customer service reps have told me, sees that I DID return the item on time using your label.
> 
> I am due a refund for the item as it was returned to you on time.  Any difficulties your company has with locating the item is not my responsibility.
> 
> I expect the full amount to be refunded to me immediately.  Or I will have to seek out other legal avenues.
> 
> I've been very happy and pleased with TheRealReal in the past.  Your returns system was easy and refunds were prompt.  But my patience is at an end.
> 
> I expect a detailed response by tomorrow, Friday, March 3, 2016.
> 
> Thank you


 

  Just pm'd you ... hope it will help


----------



## BeenBurned

I wonder how pm'ing is going to help readers other than the one who gets the PM.


----------



## Nikki_

hotshot said:


> Just pm'd you ... hope it will help



Could you post the information? It may help out others with issues.


----------



## protein_

piaboal said:


> Don't trust TheRealReal...they sell replica bags and will NOT work with you when you challenge them on it. I've filed a complaint with the Better Business Bureau and they are still not taking responsibility for selling my sister a very fake Louis Vuitton Sofia Copolla bag. They blamed their mistake on my sister saying she altered the bag...uh, the bag is the same bag in the photos they posted. The date code doesn't match, the font on the label is wrong, the bag isnt' even leather. Ridiculous. They can't admit they are wrong because it breaks down their guarantee of being authentic.



I'm so sorry to hear that!

I noticed sometimes they even just reuse same photos of products...!  

e.g. https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/bottoms/pants/isabel-marant-pants-w-slash-tags-67
and https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/bottoms/pants/isabel-marant-pants-w-slash-tags-66

Exactly the same photo right?  Even though it's two different products...?


----------



## piaboal

protein_ said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that!
> 
> I noticed sometimes they even just reuse same photos of products...!
> 
> e.g. https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/bottoms/pants/isabel-marant-pants-w-slash-tags-67
> and https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/bottoms/pants/isabel-marant-pants-w-slash-tags-66
> 
> Exactly the same photo right?  Even though it's two different products...?



Looks the same to me!

I just don't trust them. The fact their handbags are 'final sale' is shady. Other sites like Yoogi's give you 30days. I've already filed a complaint with the BBB.


----------



## CaviarChanel

piaboal said:


> Looks the same to me!
> 
> I just don't trust them. The fact their handbags are 'final sale' is shady. Other sites like Yoogi's give you 30days. I've already filed a complaint with the BBB.



Hi, just curious what did you buy that you found it to be fake?  I think it will be helpful to others, like me who is on the fence wondering if I should shop on their website ..  And I agree it is so easy to shop with Yoogi's


----------



## Love Of My Life

BeenBurned said:


> I wonder how pm'ing is going to help readers other than the one who gets the PM.


 


Nikki_ said:


> Could you post the information? It may help out others with issues.


 

 The pm was a "contact name". It was meant for Rambunctious to see if
 her issue could be expedited by a customer service rep that had helped me.


----------



## megt10

piaboal said:


> Looks the same to me!
> 
> I just don't trust them. The fact their handbags are 'final sale' is shady. Other sites like Yoogi's give you 30days. I've already filed a complaint with the BBB.



That is so weird that they would not take back the bag. I have sent a lot of stuff there, including handbags that were of course authentic and they allowed 2 returns. So my guess is that you just need to keep calling and asking for someone higher up than the previous people you have spoken to.


----------



## Nikki_

hotshot said:


> The pm was a "contact name". It was meant for Rambunctious to see if
> her issue could be expedited by a customer service rep that had helped me.



It would be useful to know the names of the most helpful customer service reps. 

I remember "Anthony" being mentioned earlier in the thread.


----------



## Nikki_

protein_ said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that!
> 
> I noticed sometimes they even just reuse same photos of products...!
> 
> e.g. https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/bottoms/pants/isabel-marant-pants-w-slash-tags-67
> and https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/bottoms/pants/isabel-marant-pants-w-slash-tags-66
> 
> Exactly the same photo right?  Even though it's two different products...?



That is odd.


----------



## Kendall BC

They have lots of business competitors. So, to be fair, I think if someone accuses TRR of selling fake, please attach pictures as proof, so we can learn and be well informed too.


----------



## QuelleFromage

piaboal said:


> Don't trust TheRealReal...they sell replica bags and will NOT work with you when you challenge them on it. I've filed a complaint with the Better Business Bureau and they are still not taking responsibility for selling my sister a very fake Louis Vuitton Sofia Copolla bag. They blamed their mistake on my sister saying she altered the bag...uh, the bag is the same bag in the photos they posted. The date code doesn't match, the font on the label is wrong, the bag isnt' even leather. Ridiculous. They can't admit they are wrong because it breaks down their guarantee of being authentic.



Not leather? Pictures?



Nikki_ said:


> It would be useful to know the names of the most helpful customer service reps.
> 
> I remember "Anthony" being mentioned earlier in the thread.



Eric was fantastic in my purchase of a pricey Hermès bag. I felt comfortable with the no return policy in that case and the bag was lovely. That said, I would only buy from them now for a very hard to find item WITH a great rep helping.


----------



## BeenBurned

protein_ said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that!
> 
> I noticed sometimes they even just reuse same photos of products...!
> 
> e.g. https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/bottoms/pants/isabel-marant-pants-w-slash-tags-67
> and https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/bottoms/pants/isabel-marant-pants-w-slash-tags-66
> 
> Exactly the same photo right?  Even though it's two different products...?


In their defense, many seller use the same pictures for the same item in different sizes. Since both are NWT, condition issues aren't a concern. (Macy's and other department stores show a stock photo for items available in multiple sizes.)


----------



## expatliz

I have bought (never sold, luckily seeing all your issues with them) and I must say that I usually only buy when things are 30-60% off. In my opinion their descriptions and measurements ( I bought a Chanel size 34 jacket that they did not bother to measure properly, the previous owner had it sized up two sizes) are way off, but I don't mind bringing it to the tailor when I get a real good deal. I generally will tailor most of clothing anyway. I had issues where there was a massive stain on a skirt, however I bought it 3 sizes too big so my tailor was able to cut that particular piece of fabric off.
Shoes arrived in great condition, but do you homework first and inspect the pictures carefully. Bags/ jewelry I would never buy there, too many fakes on the market and hardly a guarantee that holds up when you try to resell/ ensure/ return. 
When it comes to buying I would either go for NWT or lower your expectations on other items, if you think the price is fair and in line with your lower expectations then go ahead.
Just my two cents 

Edit - just received a package a minute ago and while the skirt is in great condition, it smells like someone wore it at their job handling the deep fryer at McDonalds. I do not think this is professional at all, but I wont return it for this reason.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> In their defense, many seller use the same pictures for the same item in different sizes. Since both are NWT, condition issues aren't a concern. (Macy's and other department stores show a stock photo for items available in multiple sizes.)



That's completely understandable.

The issue that I've had in the past was looking at a pair of boots where the listing stated the size as a 37.5 yet the picture showed a 38. They were listed in very good condition. 

I had to call to find out whether the boots were a size 37.5 (in the text of listing) or a 38 as shown in the pictures. I was told that the size in the text of the listing was accurate and not the size in the picture. 

I was told at the time that they often used the same pictures when they have duplicates. I wouldn't have had an issue with this if they were NWT but that was not the case. 

Needless to say, I didn't purchase them.


----------



## cathead87

I have purchased several bags from TRR (PS, AW, & Balenciaga) and have never had an issue...all have been authentic and in great shape.  I do study the pics very carefully looking for any flaws since even the rattiest of bags always seem to be rated as "very good".


----------



## citrusydrank

The site is a mess when it comes to descriptions, but I have found some great deals on certain pieces. Unless the description says "Pristine" I would expect a level of wear.

I consign with the site, but mainly for some extra spending cash. I don't send anything of higher value to them; regular consignment shops are a better value.

I wasn't aware that there was so much discontent with the site! I had thought it was at least better than eBay or tradesy.


----------



## Kendall BC

Today I got store credit from their last promo, not bad, $300!


----------



## expatliz

I have noticed that their pricing is all over the map. The same skirt is offered for 800, 500 and 150 dollar. As much as I enjoy that, as a seller it will be a hard pill to swallow when you see that your 2500 USD skirt sold for 110 dollars after discount. Ouch.


----------



## Erika_

I've consigned with them in the past ... Amazing company to deal with from the consignor side of things. So I can imagine buying would also be pretty pleasant to deal with.


----------



## Kendall BC

Their price of Hermes scarves are ridiculously expensive now, maybe new person in charge. Not good move considering they don't list damages in details and they don't have enough pictures, three at max, nothing compared to ebay or other sites. Pictures are blurry, too. With lower older price, you might want to take a risk, but at this new level, ridiculous.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ms.kim said:


> Their price of Hermes scarves are ridiculously expensive now, maybe new person in charge. Not good move considering they don't list damages in details and they don't have enough pictures, three at max, nothing compared to ebay or other sites. Pictures are blurry, too. With lower older price, you might want to take a risk, but at this new level, ridiculous.


 

TRR receives so much merchandise on a daily basis & sadly speaking
their "team " is not trained IMO properly to photo & disclose details.
They do a sloppy job & thus many of us are so disappointed when we
receive items.

And the pricing seems to be all over the board..


----------



## Love Of My Life

I will also add, that many of the clothing items are not sized properly which
is misleading in addition to smells/scents that are less than desireable


----------



## CaviarChanel

ms.kim said:


> Their price of Hermes scarves are ridiculously expensive now, maybe new person in charge. Not good move considering they don't list damages in details and they don't have enough pictures, three at max, nothing compared to ebay or other sites. Pictures are blurry, too. With lower older price, you might want to take a risk, but at this new level, ridiculous.



Hermes scarves are ridiculously expensive = I noticed too and these scarves remain unsold after "first look" members had looked at them ..  It is no longer a bargain hunting for scarf lovers. :green grin:  In the past, one could get by with mistakes e.g. wrong title or wrong size but not anymore if the prices are high.  It is not worth the risk/hassle.


----------



## Kendall BC

CaviarChanel said:


> Hermes scarves are ridiculously expensive = I noticed too and these scarves remain unsold after "first look" members had looked at them ..  It is no longer a bargain hunting for scarf lovers. :green grin:  In the past, one could get by with mistakes e.g. wrong title or wrong size but not anymore if the prices are high.  It is not worth the risk/hassle.



Exactly. With the higher new pricing we deserve at least 10 clear pictures, accurate description of condition and of each and every flaw.


----------



## lau000

For a couple of years I have been an avid buyer from the realreal, I posted positive experiences in the first page of the thread. But lately the realreal is all disappointment. NOTE, I AM CANADIAN, our loonie is lower, and we pay heavy duties to import, but taking all that into account, note what happened to me:
Bought a concord watch, decided to contact the company (Movado in Canada) to get an extra link for the bracelet, and the repair shop found that the watch was damaged by the tune 250$, mind you the watch came with the realreal inspection certificate; finally they took it back, but only after a lot of grief got my money back (they wanted to give me credit) - I did not get:  duties, taxes, shipping, 2 ways. A total loss
In the same purchase I bought a pair of Manolo's pumps, they arrived with a rip on the heel, took pics, sent it, again after negotiation, they gave me 20$ credit, for my troubles!!!! needless to say these pumps are doomed .For a while I did not buy for them, but recently, this week, I bought a David Yurman ring, 2 days after my purchase , an identical ring was 25% off, the duties charged were 200$ (so i did not accept the package). You will think that is unrelated to the seller, but no, because they use fedex and DHL to ship so when the item arrive, the buyer has to pay 15$ more on top of the 35$ shipping they already charged.
Unlikely I be buying with the therealreal again.
I hope my experience is useful


----------



## CaviarChanel

.. About their "wait list" notifications - Don't waste your time on trying to input your list

"_Never miss out on must-have items again. Add sold-out favorites to your Wait List to receive email notifications when the same item or something similar becomes available again. _&#8230; "

I never ever receive any email notifications even though I can clearly see the item I was interested in was listed on TRR website.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Also I noticed in *general* their prices have gone UP; not only Hermes scarves.


----------



## Kendall BC

lau000 said:


> For a couple of years I have been an avid buyer from the realreal, I posted positive experiences in the first page of the thread. But lately the realreal is all disappointment. NOTE, I AM CANADIAN, our loonie is lower, and we pay heavy duties to import, but taking all that into account, note what happened to me:
> Bought a concord watch, decided to contact the company (Movado in Canada) to get an extra link for the bracelet, and the repair shop found that the watch was damaged by the tune 250$, mind you the watch came with the realreal inspection certificate; finally they took it back, but only after a lot of grief got my money back (they wanted to give me credit) - I did not get:  duties, taxes, shipping, 2 ways. A total loss
> In the same purchase I bought a pair of Manolo's pumps, they arrived with a rip on the heel, took pics, sent it, again after negotiation, they gave me 20$ credit, for my troubles!!!! needless to say these pumps are doomed .For a while I did not buy for them, but recently, this week, I bought a David Yurman ring, 2 days after my purchase , an identical ring was 25% off, the duties charged were 200$ (so i did not accept the package). You will think that is unrelated to the seller, but no, because they use fedex and DHL to ship so when the item arrive, the buyer has to pay 15$ more on top of the 35$ shipping they already charged.
> Unlikely I be buying with the therealreal again.
> I hope my experience is useful



Yup, I do not recommend TRR to buyers outside the US. Return is a hassle, you'll lose big money because you pay 35% duties+taxes upfront to DHL, then when you get bad item (not as described) you'll lose that money plus return shipping. No way...


----------



## expatliz

ms.kim said:


> Yup, I do not recommend TRR to buyers outside the US. Return is a hassle, you'll lose big money because you pay 35% duties+taxes upfront to DHL, then when you get bad item (not as described) you'll lose that money plus return shipping. No way...


Yes, I second that, I paid 35% more(and my country imposes a 5% tax) when the goods arrived to me, because they use DHL for International shipping and DHL is the worst (at least in my country). I am talking 50 dollar adminitration fee here, 50 dollar paperwork fee there, 50 dollar wherever they can file it.
When I complained, DHL told me that they pay these fees to ' tax brokers', which utterly ridiculous because the tax has been set in stone for years amd I would expect a lower rate if a middlemen would intervene on my behalf.

Also what truly grates me is that you see items reposted after months ( so I assume they are worn by the previous buyer) but the descriptions and price remain the same.


----------



## Thandie

Can someone please explain to me why all clothing from TheRealReal comes with such a strong, horrible odor.

That really is my only problem with them. I only buy clothing I can launder because I have found that dry cleaning does not get rid of the smell. Just got a lovely top today but my pleasure is ruined because of the strong odor emanating from this top and it is a dry-clean only top. All the clothing I have ever bought comes with the same smell and I was just thinking wouldn't it be wonderful if the company would do something about this? I hope they read this and address it.


----------



## Ammsan

Thandie said:


> Can someone please explain to me why all clothing from TheRealReal comes with such a strong, horrible odor.
> 
> That really is my only problem with them. I only buy clothing I can launder because I have found that dry cleaning does not get rid of the smell. Just got a lovely top today but my pleasure is ruined because of the strong odor emanating from this top and it is a dry-clean only top. All the clothing I have ever bought comes with the same smell and I was just thinking wouldn't it be wonderful if the company would do something about this? I hope they read this and address it.



Thats bad. 
I've bought only 1 clothing from TRR and it was New with Tags. Hence I guess, it didnt have any odour.
Try Google on tips to clean Dry wash clothes at home. You'll find some help there.


----------



## gail13

For sanitary reasons I think unless an item is new with tags, it should be dry cleaned etc.


----------



## Thandie

Ammsan said:


> Thats bad.
> I've bought only 1 clothing from TRR and it was New with Tags. Hence I guess, it didnt have any odour.
> Try Google on tips to clean Dry wash clothes at home. You'll find some help there.



Thanks. In my experience though, even the NWT items have come with the same smell. I'm guessing it has to do with how they store the clothes in their warehouse.


----------



## Thandie

gail13 said:


> For sanitary reasons I think unless an item is new with tags, it should be dry cleaned etc.



I clean all items purchased from TRR before wear.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Thandie said:


> Can someone please explain to me why all clothing from TheRealReal comes with such a strong, horrible odor.
> 
> That really is my only problem with them. I only buy clothing I can launder because I have found that dry cleaning does not get rid of the smell. Just got a lovely top today but my pleasure is ruined because of the strong odor emanating from this top and it is a dry-clean only top. All the clothing I have ever bought comes with the same smell and I was just thinking wouldn't it be wonderful if the company would do something about this? I hope they read this and address it.





Ammsan said:


> Thats bad.
> I've bought only 1 clothing from TRR and it was New with Tags. Hence I guess, it didnt have any odour.
> Try Google on tips to clean Dry wash clothes at home. You'll find some help there.





gail13 said:


> For sanitary reasons I think unless an item is new with tags, it should be dry cleaned etc.





Thandie said:


> Thanks. In my experience though, even the NWT items have come with the same smell. I'm guessing it has to do with how they store the clothes in their warehouse.





Thandie said:


> I clean all items purchased from TRR before wear.



I also had concerns why something NWT & described as "pristine" would
have an odor & in all liklihood it is from the way the clothes are stored
in their 2 warehouses. My understanding is that TRR requests that clothes
be cleaned that come from their consignors & don't think the staff checking
in the clothes pays too close attention to this, JMO

I chose not to buy from TRR any longer because of this issue, the clothes are not
described accurately for condition & the sizing seems to be off most of the
time.


----------



## Nikki_

CaviarChanel said:


> Also I noticed in *general* their prices have gone UP; not only Hermes scarves.




I've noticed this as well, across the board. I used to buy items on a regular basis, but maybe once a month now due to the extreme price increases. 

For example, I found a nice gold Tiffany piece that I quickly added to my cart. I went over to eBay and found it to be far cheaper there, even after I'd pay for an authentication to be done. If I wanted it new, Tiffany had it for slightly more.

I think that my shopping days at TRR are coming to an end.

On edit to add: I've also noticed that TRR has had several David Yurman rings that I also found over at Yoogi's Closet to be quite a bit cheaper and in better condition.


----------



## gail13

I've been noticing some of the retail pricing is way off-I'm seeing Chanel necklaces listed at twice the compare at retail price.  Several pieces are only slightly less than buying new in the boutique=I'd rather have new with the box and receipt and guarantee of authenticity.


----------



## Ammsan

gail13 said:


> I've been noticing some of the retail pricing is way off-I'm seeing Chanel necklaces listed at twice the compare at retail price.  Several pieces are only slightly less than buying new in the boutique=I'd rather have new with the box and receipt and guarantee of authenticity.



And many mention, receiving fakes. 
Pricing seems to be an issue even with Fashionphile. I would rather spent few more $$ and get a new one from the boutique.


----------



## Nikki_

gail13 said:


> I've been noticing some of the retail pricing is way off-I'm seeing Chanel necklaces listed at twice the compare at retail price.  Several pieces are only slightly less than buying new in the boutique=I'd rather have new with the box and receipt and guarantee of authenticity.



Exactly!

I saw a pre-owned Chanel cuff listed for several hundred more than what I paid for it at Chanel.


----------



## Kendall BC

CaviarChanel said:


> Also I noticed in *general* their prices have gone UP; not only Hermes scarves.





Nikki_ said:


> I've noticed this as well, across the board. I used to buy items on a regular basis, but maybe once a month now due to the extreme price increases.
> 
> For example, I found a nice gold Tiffany piece that I quickly added to my cart. I went over to eBay and found it to be far cheaper there, even after I'd pay for an authentication to be done. If I wanted it new, Tiffany had it for slightly more.
> 
> I think that my shopping days at TRR are coming to an end.
> 
> On edit to add: I've also noticed that TRR has had several David Yurman rings that I also found over at Yoogi's Closet to be quite a bit cheaper and in better condition.



I still think somebody new in the listing department just got greedy. Their pricing is ridiculous now (I mostly follow Hermes scarves plus a few more). Just saw a piece with stain so obvious in the picture (not mentioned in the description, of course) and they think they deserve higher price than other sites. And you might get more surprises when the item arrives because of the poor listing practices. I'm just amazed by how instead of fixing their problems with listing, they increase the price. Ridiculous.


----------



## Nikki_

ms.kim said:


> I still think somebody new in the listing department just got greedy. Their pricing is ridiculous now (I mostly follow Hermes scarves plus a few more). Just saw a piece with stain so obvious in the picture (not mentioned in the description, of course) and they think they deserve higher price than other sites. And you might get more surprises when the item arrives because of the poor listing practices. I'm just amazed by how instead of fixing their problems with listing, they increase the price. Ridiculous.



As of late, not sure if they're trying a new marketing strategy or what, but I've noticed that most items are not selling as quickly as before so they're having a daily 30% sale. The only problem is, who has time to go through 39+ pages of items?


----------



## Kendall BC

Nikki_ said:


> As of late, not sure if they're trying a new marketing strategy or what, but I've noticed that most items are not selling as quickly as before so they're having a daily 30% sale. The only problem is, who has time to go through 39+ pages of items?



Agree. I think that's the reason they put more products in one page now. The layout is 4 rows instead of 3 before (120 vs 60 products per page), maybe to reduce the number of pages due to unsold products.


----------



## stellaai

Been following THEREALREAL  for a while, their sales seems indeed slow now.


----------



## Alax112

Not tried yet,
I will try this for sure.


----------



## Nikki_

ms.kim said:


> Agree. I think that's the reason they put more products in one page now. The layout is 4 rows instead of 3 before (120 vs 60 products per page), maybe to reduce the number of pages due to unsold products.



I noticed this new layout (4 rows instead of 3 with more pages) and I really don't like it. I used to be able to fly through all of their sales and now it takes quite a while to get through all of that. I end up getting bored half-way through the sale and leave now. 

I've also noticed that if you were a few hours late to a sale in the past, quite a few items were already sold. That doesn't seem to be the case any more.


----------



## gail13

I think people are getting tired of not being able to return bags which has to be a huge $ maker for them.  It is way too risky to buy and not be able to send back.  

Their pricing on designer jewelry-esp Chanel is over valued and marked too high on many items.  The descriptions are terrible.  Any of the items I have bought take weeks to get as they are on the other coast.  By the time I get them, my time limit is nearly up to return and I need to call CS to get an exception.  

They have some wrinkles to work out for sure.


----------



## anthrosphere

I'm glad I found this thread. TRR offered me a great price for consignment, but after reading the last few pages in this topic, I ended up sending my bag to RealDealCollection. I don't want another CoutureUSA problem where my bag will most likely sit in consignment unmoved for months. It wouldn't mind it if they offered me direct buy, but consignment? Forget it.

I did try to consign with Bag, Borrow or Steal, but they insist I send the bag to them. I would have but they take so long to inspect items. I sent them my LV Agenda a few weeks ago but I never received an email confirming they "received" it until Tuesday. If I hadn't told them about it, I don't know how much longer I have to wait. So forget it. RDC seems to be getting good reviews in the Balenciaga forum so I'll see what happens. I hate having to pay $21 to ship it to them but whatever. I just hope my bag sells directly so I can get the money right away. Crossing fingers.


----------



## CaviarChanel

*Any of the items I have bought take weeks to get as they are on the other coast. By the time I get them, my time limit is nearly up to return and I need to call CS to get an exception*.
Ditto, I agree.  I am in the same area as you are and out of the few times I bought, it took more than a week despite their claim *3-5 business days*.  Never did anything arrive within 3 days.  TRR should remove and change their wordings.  { Whoever from TRR reading this put in your report please }


----------



## BeenBurned

CaviarChanel said:


> *Any of the items I have bought take weeks to get as they are on the other coast. By the time I get them, my time limit is nearly up to return and I need to call CS to get an exception*.
> Ditto, I agree.  I am in the same area as you are and out of the few times I bought, it took more than a week despite their claim *3-5 business days*.  Never did anything arrive within 3 days.  TRR should remove and change their wordings.  { Whoever from TRR reading this put in your report please }


In TRR's defense, I don't know how you can hold them responsible for the post office's speed of delivery.

If they're using priority mail and shipping within whatever timeframe they claim to ship, they've done what they can. In fact it's USPS who states priority mail is 2-day so TRR is allowing an extra 1-3 days for it to get there. 

If you don't like the estimates, it's USPS you need to speak to! (The following is a screenshot for an item going from east coast to west coach though it doesn't matter because the post office claims all priority is 2-day.)


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> In TRR's defense, I don't know how you can hold them responsible for the post office's speed of delivery.
> 
> If they're using priority mail and shipping within whatever timeframe they claim to ship, they've done what they can. In fact it's USPS who states priority mail is 2-day so TRR is allowing an extra 1-3 days for it to get there.
> 
> If you don't like the estimates, it's USPS you need to speak to! (The following is a screenshot for an item going from east coast to west coach though it doesn't matter because the post office claims all priority is 2-day.)



They use FedEx Home Delivery. 

If I purchase something that is coming from their NJ warehouse, it'll usually take 2-3 days to receive after they ship it. Now, if it's something coming from their SF warehouse, we're talking _well _over a week to receive.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> They use FedEx Home Delivery.
> 
> If I purchase something that is coming from their NJ warehouse, it'll usually take 2-3 days to receive after they ship it. Now, if it's something coming from their SF warehouse, we're talking _well _over a week to receive.


Ah, thanks.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> Ah, thanks.



Now returns are the _real _nightmare. 

I've had to make several returns due to errors on their listings. They'll send you a pre-paid shipping label. You drop your package off at your local USPS and a shipping company by the name of Newgistics will pick it up from there. 

That usually takes _at least_ 2 weeks to ship from my location to the NJ warehouse and then one has to wait for the item to be checked in. 

I once had to wait a month to receive a refund!


----------



## gail13

The average delivery to me takes 2 weeks to arrive, and yes that is by Fed Ex.


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> They use FedEx Home Delivery.
> 
> If I purchase something that is coming from their NJ warehouse, it'll usually take 2-3 days to receive after they ship it. Now, if it's something coming from their SF warehouse, we're talking _well _over a week to receive.





gail13 said:


> The average delivery to me takes 2 weeks to arrive, and yes that is by Fed Ex.


Then TRR should change the delivery time on their site. 

I don't use Fedex often because I find it expensive (especially for air but even ground) and slow. But the few times I've used them for ground service, they tell me an estimated delivery date which has always been the exact day of the estimate. And it's never been 2-3 days; usually 5-7.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> Then TRR should change the delivery time on their site.
> 
> I don't use Fedex often because I find it expensive (especially for air but even ground) and slow. But the few times I've used them for ground service, they tell me an estimated delivery date which has always been the exact day of the estimate. And it's never been 2-3 days; usually 5-7.



Exactly, I think that's what most here are complaining about. Their site states a 3-5 (business day) delivery time frame. 

Their site also states that the arrival time is based from the date your order was placed, which is a tad misleading. There have been several occasions where I had to call CS several days after placing an order asking why it hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## CaviarChanel

nikki_ said:


> exactly, i think that's what most here are complaining about. Their site states a 3-5 (business day) delivery time frame.
> 
> Their site also states that the arrival time is based from the date your order was placed, which is a tad misleading. There have been several occasions where i had to call cs several days after placing an order asking why it hasn't shipped yet.



&#128512;&#128077;


----------



## CSamoylov

To add salt to the wound First Look Membership has now increased from $5/month to $10/month.


----------



## Nikki_

CSamoylov said:


> To add salt to the wound First Look Membership has now increased from $5/month to $10/month.



I see that it's changed on their site, but I received no email regarding this. Did you?


----------



## tickedoffchick

They have GOT to do something about their descriptions. It seems like the person writing the description is only seeing the item on a poorly-calibrated computer display, especially when it comes to color, and not in person.


----------



## vornado

I had very bad experience with them. I register on trr couple of days ago, I couldn't place my order from there website. And a message jumped out several times, like I need upgrade to platinum membership. I guessed the price was just for platinum members , so i upgraded, but still the same, I couldn't place order. Their customer service just work from 8-5pst on workdays,so I have sent them an email. And I got reply after three days: sorry we couldn't cancel your membership. .z


----------



## Iluvhaute

I have used them a lot to sell, but I think I got a pair of counterfeit louboutins from them.  I can't remember the style now, but when I reached out to them via email, there was no answer. Luckily I was able to return them, so I did. But, now I am very wary of our purchasing from them.


----------



## Iluvhaute

tickedoffchick said:


> They have GOT to do something about their descriptions. It seems like the person writing the description is only seeing the item on a poorly-calibrated computer display, especially when it comes to color, and not in person.




I agree. I also think their condition descriptions are not quite accurate.


----------



## Kendall BC

Their first look membership is now $10?? Another sign of trouble in my opinion. If they read this, my suggestions: 1. respect your first look members by releasing new items on flash sales, not here and there anytime you want (I know it happens) 2. Give better description with more pictures and details on flaws 3. Don't get greedy with pricing (hint: Hermes scarves) 4. No hassle return, faster shipping. Thanks!


----------



## Nikki_

ms.kim said:


> Their first look membership is now $10?? Another sign of trouble in my opinion. If they read this, my suggestions: 1. respect your first look members by releasing new items on flash sales, not here and there anytime you want (I know it happens) 2. Give better description with more pictures and details on flaws 3. Don't get greedy with pricing (hint: Hermes scarves) 4. No hassle return, faster shipping. Thanks!



Agreed!

I'm about ready to cancel my first look membership, it's just not worth it anymore.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ms.kim said:


> Their first look membership is now $10?? Another sign of trouble in my opinion. If they read this, my suggestions: 1. respect your first look members by releasing new items on flash sales, not here and there anytime you want (I know it happens) 2. Give better description with more pictures and details on flaws 3. Don't get greedy with pricing (hint: Hermes scarves) 4. No hassle return, faster shipping. Thanks!





Agree, raising the fee surely suggests something is really off, IMO

The descriptions, sizing, condition, shipping fees & timely refunds need to
be greatly improved.. They need more customer service reps, too


----------



## gail13

I was looking at some vintage bags today and noticed they all have exactly the same description:

Very good: moderate to light creasing throughout, light scratches on hardware, light wear...

Surely they can't all be like this. I asked about whether a bag was redyed or had color loss and I'd have to try and get more info from the buyers which would take a while.  I was told if I got a bag that had defects not disclosed they would take it back.  I was also told the reason they didn't accept returns was that Beg, Borrow and Steal had problems with people using the bag and then returning.


----------



## CSamoylov

Just noted that The RealReal received another $40M in funding bringing their total funding to $123M. 
I've also noticed aside from the increase in first look membership price, the price of vintage bags has gone through the roof! A bag that was $1,500 a few months ago was now $5,500!


----------



## Love Of My Life

CSamoylov said:


> Just noted that The RealReal received another $40M in funding bringing their total funding to $123M.
> I've also noticed aside from the increase in first look membership price, the price of vintage bags has gone through the roof! A bag that was $1,500 a few months ago was now $5,500!





Do you think TRR is trying to be competitive with the auction houses when
they see what designer bags go for at auction?


----------



## gail13

CSamoylov said:


> Just noted that The RealReal received another $40M in funding bringing their total funding to $123M.
> I've also noticed aside from the increase in first look membership price, the price of vintage bags has gone through the roof! A bag that was $1,500 a few months ago was now $5,500!



What?!!!! What brand of bag was this, ridiculous!  They don't really take condition into consideration when pricing bags as far as I can tell. And then they don't use correct names of bags either so it's hard to know what you are getting.


----------



## gail13

hotshot said:


> Do you think TRR is trying to be competitive with the auction houses when
> they see what designer bags go for at auction?



Probably, but it's hard when the bags are in one place and CS reps are in another.  I just don't think you can replace a consignment company/auction site that knows their merchandise vs a staff with a few hrs of brand training.  You can tell there is confusion as the descriptions are off on many bags. Hard to get top pricing when info can't be counted on to be accurate.


----------



## rambunctious

They cannot keep messing up their sizing on descriptions.
For the third time, they've sent me something unwearable because the listing didn't match the garments true size.
What made it ESPECIALLY galling was that the minute I unfolded the item, I could see with my naked eye it wasn't the right size and then there was the size tag staring out at me, immediately telling me the size on the listing had nothing to do with reality.
How can such simple obvious mistake be made?  
I even tried it on to give them the benefit of a doubt for a moment.  Nope. Did not fit.
They simply are not even trying. 
AND I call today, a Saturday, and they're CLOSED. When did that start? I used to be able to call them on weekends.  
And their prices are becoming more like retail prices or sales prices at retail. With tags or pristine things? I understand.  With special pieces? Of course. But for something that you can look at on the site and see is well used? Unacceptable.


----------



## megt10

gail13 said:


> Probably, but it's hard when the bags are in one place and CS reps are in another.  I just don't think you can replace a consignment company/auction site that knows their merchandise vs a staff with a few hrs of brand training.  You can tell there is confusion as the descriptions are off on many bags. Hard to get top pricing when info can't be counted on to be accurate.



I agree. I have sent a lot of my things to TRR only because I had too much to send other places. The convenience was what swayed me to do it. When the woman was taking pictures I made it a point to tell her the name of several items and the correct color and year the items were from.


----------



## CSamoylov

Yeah this was for a vintage Chanel bag one of a kind. I did notice a regular black jumbo flap listed as a so black and a regular boy listed as stingray boy [emoji85]


----------



## gail13

I saw the so black as well and hoped no one got taken for a ride with that.


----------



## eluxey

TJNEscada said:


> Yes, last Fridays handbag sale was inaccessible.  They need a technology overhaul!


One would think they could afford a site that works with all the investor funds they take in.  I think their last capital call was like $40m.


----------



## eluxey

megt10 said:


> I agree. I have sent a lot of my things to TRR only because I had too much to send other places. The convenience was what swayed me to do it. When the woman was taking pictures I made it a point to tell her the name of several items and the correct color and year the items were from.


We have similar experiences with them.  You really have to babysit items through the listing process. Especially if your items are higher end.  I could tell you some interesting stories about our experiences in selling on there.  I have likewise made some unbelievable purchases due to listing errors.  I can't help but feel guilty sometimes as I have been in the sellers shoes and it's not fun on that end.  We have learned to be very specific with the type of items and price points we send them.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Next time they may want to remove the price these shoes sold for in the thrift?

Henry Beguelin Embossed Pumps 7 37 - the soles are marked 9.99, TRR is selling for $110.
*
*


----------



## jorton

Why and how long do they keep up items that are "sold out" it just annoys me! Why keep it listed?

also do they update inventory daily? I'm looking for a specific brand but all the items are "sold out" and I never see new stuff!


----------



## superwoolu

Thandie said:


> Can someone please explain to me why all clothing from TheRealReal comes with such a strong, horrible odor.
> 
> That really is my only problem with them. I only buy clothing I can launder because I have found that dry cleaning does not get rid of the smell. Just got a lovely top today but my pleasure is ruined because of the strong odor emanating from this top and it is a dry-clean only top. All the clothing I have ever bought comes with the same smell and I was just thinking wouldn't it be wonderful if the company would do something about this? I hope they read this and address it.




I don't think it's only clothing.... I bought a speedy from them and it reeked of a smell I could only describe as chain smoking skunk. I didn't bother returning because of the high duty as well as broker fees I had to pay..... 

I wouldn't recommend TRR....


----------



## TJNEscada

Does it seem like they are buying stuff from consolidation sales of late?  For example right now they have about 20 Etro scarves in a row that are exactly the same!


----------



## CaviarChanel

Iluvhaute said:


> I agree. I also think their condition descriptions are not quite accurate.



I agreed - just take the example of the listing of a Burberry Virgin Wool coat #BUR47117.  It was listed as "Excellent. No signs of visible wear" but if you were to zoom in on the first picture, you will see black stains .


----------



## Nikki_

Thandie said:


> *Can someone please explain to me why all clothing from TheRealReal comes with such a strong, horrible odor.*
> 
> That really is my only problem with them. I only buy clothing I can launder because I have found that dry cleaning does not get rid of the smell. Just got a lovely top today but my pleasure is ruined because of the strong odor emanating from this top and it is a dry-clean only top. All the clothing I have ever bought comes with the same smell and I was just thinking wouldn't it be wonderful if the company would do something about this? I hope they read this and address it.



I purchased several articles of clothing that I recently received and noticed the same. It's an over-powering chemical type smell. I've laundered it twice now and it's still as strong as when I first received it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Recently had an experience with TRR after swearing off not buying another item.

So,I saw a beautiful satin evening coat "marked PRISTINE w/original store tags"
so, I decided to once again take the plunge & be open minded that the coat perhaps
would be indeed "PRISTINE".. well, not only was it not pristine,but it was altered &
the material  was cut off from the alteration, put it the pocket & to boot, the
alteration was so sloppily done! Doesn't anyone fromTRR "inspect any item before
they photo & list!!

I just sent it back & I'm done now... If they can't find qualified employees to
inspect the merchandise from consignors to be free of stains,odors & to make sure that sizing that is correct, etc
TRR doesn't deserve my business..

Many want to give TRR a shot time after time, but after comments shared with client services about
smells, condition & sizing, if TRR doesn't care, why should I continue to support a business that has
no regard for correcting some major issues?


----------



## BeautyAddict58

On a positive note: I purchased a tote bag that was described as "good" with the usual notes of wear inside and outside. Well, no signs of wear anywhere and the inside still has that new leather smell (the outside is canvas). I was really happy with this purchase.


----------



## expatliz

hotshot said:


> Recently had an experience with TRR after swearing off not buying another item.
> 
> So,I saw a beautiful satin evening coat "marked PRISTINE w/original store tags"
> so, I decided to once again take the plunge & be open minded that the coat perhaps
> would be indeed "PRISTINE".. well, not only was it not pristine,but it was altered &
> the material  was cut off from the alteration, put it the pocket & to boot, the
> alteration was so sloppily done! Doesn't anyone fromTRR "inspect any item before
> they photo & list!!
> 
> I just sent it back & I'm done now... If they can't find qualified employees to
> inspect the merchandise from consignors to be free of stains,odors & to make sure that sizing that is correct, etc
> TRR doesn't deserve my business..
> 
> Many want to give TRR a shot time after time, but after comments shared with client services about
> smells, condition & sizing, if TRR doesn't care, why should I continue to support a business that has
> no regard for correcting some major issues?


I thank you for this post, I had 'your' coat on my waitlist and it became available again. I for sure will not buy it now.


----------



## rambunctious

jorton said:


> Why and how long do they keep up items that are "sold out" it just annoys me! Why keep it listed?
> 
> also do they update inventory daily? I'm looking for a specific brand but all the items are "sold out" and I never see new stuff!


I think it's to let you know what you missed and possibly make you want to check more often so you don't miss out on something good again.

Worked on me, 

Also, I've noticed the customer service isn't nearly as upbeat and helpful as in the past. One rep, whose voice I recognized from helping me with a return a year or so ago, was sounding...disgruntled, when I made my most recent return. I think it's because they're getting a lot more returns, I really do.  I know they must because I see things as "sold" then show back up listed a couple of weeks later.  

There are problems.  BUT it is occasionally possible to get a steal of a deal or to get a great piece you missed out on or didn't go for the first time around. I got a pair of shoes recently like that.  But, and I've written this before here,  you HAVE to know your prices.  

For instance, I find it insulting they sell Givenchy pieces at maybe 30 percent off retail in many cases.  I mean, I don't blame them. If someone wants to pay near full price for a pre-worn piece that, frankly, screams "I'm two seasons old! And I look it!" then, they should charge that.  But I just shake my head.  

Still, I have got incredible pieces for insanely low prices.  Which is my reason for still using the site.


----------



## eluxey

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Next time they may want to remove the price these shoes sold for in the thrift?
> 
> Henry Beguelin Embossed Pumps 7 37 - the soles are marked 9.99, TRR is selling for $110.
> *
> *


I don't know if this is necessarily true.  I've often disagreed with resale buyers over the same exact point.  What a person paid for an item is immaterial to its value.  Most vintage Chanel is 3x its cost new.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

As someone who has resold shoes purchased at thrifts, my issue is with not removing the original price markings from the soles. Yes, Sharpie marks can be hard to remove but still. So my problem is not with the mark-up it is with the big 9.99 mark on the sole (just to make it clear, I would have the same issue with any price mark on the sole).


----------



## CSamoylov

BeautyAddict58 said:


> As someone who has resold shoes purchased at thrifts, my issue is with not removing the original price markings from the soles. Yes, Sharpie marks can be hard to remove but still. So my problem is not with the mark-up it is with the big 9.99 mark on the sole (just to make it clear, I would have the same issue with any price mark on the sole).


Yes I agree, it looks tacky IMO. Considering the way TRR has positioned themselves they should not even take these items under consignment but, considering they're a VC backed venture they'll take just about anything if they think it can sell. Case in point, their new kids clothes section.


----------



## Nikki_

I came across several items today that stated:

_"This item can be returned for store credit only."
_
I've never noticed this before and am assuming this is something new.


----------



## shpahlc

Nikki_ said:


> I came across several items today that stated:
> 
> _"This item can be returned for store credit only."
> _
> I've never noticed this before and am assuming this is something new.





I saw that!

Have you noticed their discount has moved from 20% to 15%? I hope this isn't an ongoing thing and only happening today.


----------



## Nikki_

shpahlc said:


> I saw that!
> 
> Have you noticed their discount has moved from 20% to 15%? I hope this isn't an ongoing thing and only happening today.



I noticed the 15% discount as of yesterday, in place of the usual 20%. 

Did you see up-thread that "First Look Members" are now charged $10 instead of $5.00?


----------



## shpahlc

Nikki_ said:


> I noticed the 15% discount as of yesterday, in place of the usual 20%.
> 
> Did you see up-thread that "First Look Members" are now charged $10 instead of $5.00?




Yes I am a first look member and they emailed me to let me know I will be charged the $10 fee instead of $5. Not much of a warning. 

Considering they just received a large amount of funding I am not thrilled with these new changes. Lower discount plus higher fees for longer-term members is a disappointment.


----------



## Love Of My Life

shpahlc said:


> Yes I am a first look member and they emailed me to let me know I will be charged the $10 fee instead of $5. Not much of a warning.
> 
> Considering they just received a large amount of funding I am not thrilled with these new changes. Lower discount plus higher fees for longer-term members is a disappointment.




Agree.. TRR has many on going issues that need to be resolved & you
would think that TRR would keep the discount not only the way it was but
to keep the first look member fee the same...

Wonder what is going on there? Perhaps consignors are disappointed
& new consignors are not jumping at TRR the way they used to?

Instead of charging first look members more, they need to get some
"qualified employees who know how to measure, describe & rate condition
better than they have in the past"...


----------



## LillyH861

KPCoppola said:


> I have a bunch of designer preowned apparel items that are not selling on ebay...wondering if anyone has had any luck with realreal.com...they give 60% of the selling price, but I am not sure if they get any web traffic or not.


wow that sounds amazing! I'll definitely have to check that out


----------



## Nikki_

shpahlc said:


> Yes I am a first look member and they emailed me to let me know I will be charged the $10 fee instead of $5. Not much of a warning.
> 
> Considering they just received a large amount of funding I am not thrilled with these new changes. Lower discount plus higher fees for longer-term members is a disappointment.



I have no idea what their marketing strategy is.

~Higher prices for the past 6 months, at least. (At times, I can either purchase new from the designer for a little more money. Other items can be found on eBay for a cheaper price and with free shipping)
~Lower coupon codes (15%)
~Doubled the First Look Membership
~Some items can now only be returned for a store credit

It used to be if you were late to a sale, the majority of items were gone. Now, you can go and browse several hours after the sale started and not much has been sold. 



LillyH861 said:


> wow that sounds amazing! I'll definitely have to check that out



Don't forget to calculate in the 20%-15% coupon code!


----------



## LillyH861

Nikki_ said:


> I have no idea what their marketing strategy is.
> 
> ~Higher prices for the past 6 months, at least. (At times, I can either purchase new from the designer for a little more money. Other items can be found on eBay for a cheaper price and with free shipping)
> ~Lower coupon codes (15%)
> ~Doubled the First Look Membership
> ~Some items can now only be returned for a store credit
> 
> It used to be if you were late to a sale, the majority of items were gone. Now, you can go and browse several hours after the sale started and not much has been sold.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to calculate in the 20%-15% coupon code!



You are amazing! Thank you. I definitely won't forget


----------



## tickedoffchick

They're REALLY aggressively courting new consignors, it seems, and I'm noticing that they're selling more brands that were once supposedly not on their list, including Coach, now. 

Hate to say it but the consignment market may be glutted right now and that's coupled with an over-estimation of the demand for bags over $500 (or really over $200, which is a lot for most people). A lot of millennials a. can't afford it and b. don't carry bags anyway. 

It will be interesting to see how things shake out. I've loved the finds I've made on there but the changes worry me too.


----------



## megt10

hotshot said:


> Agree.. TRR has many on going issues that need to be resolved & you
> would think that TRR would keep the discount not only the way it was but
> to keep the first look member fee the same...
> 
> Wonder what is going on there? Perhaps consignors are disappointed
> & new consignors are not jumping at TRR the way they used to?
> 
> Instead of charging first look members more, they need to get some
> "qualified employees who know how to measure, describe & rate condition
> better than they have in the past"...



I agree that they need to put a better system in place. As someone who has purchased from them I haven't had many issues but I have never purchased a handbag and rarely purchase clothes. 
As someone who has consigned an embarrassing amount of stuff I have almost always thought what I received to be way too low for almost everything. My guess is that a lot of people feel the same way once they see that their nwt item that was purchased for say 2,000 being listed for 300.00 and then another 20 to 30% off that. Then after TRR takes their cut you receive 120.00. So my guess is that TRR is getting less and less good stuff as consignors look elsewhere to sell their items and this is a small attempt by TRR to get them back.


----------



## megt10

tickedoffchick said:


> They're REALLY aggressively courting new consignors, it seems, and I'm noticing that they're selling more brands that were once supposedly not on their list, including Coach, now.
> 
> Hate to say it but the consignment market may be glutted right now and that's coupled with an over-estimation of the demand for bags over $500 (or really over $200, which is a lot for most people). A lot of millennials a. can't afford it and b. don't carry bags anyway.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how things shake out. I've loved the finds I've made on there but the changes worry me too.


I have been aggressively courted to come back. I get emails weekly. They have even offered to have the gemologist come to my house and do appraisals for jewelry I might like to sell. Problem is that they can appraise it correctly but they sell for whatever they feel like and it's a pain trying to police your listings. I probably will consign with them again when I have a lot to go and I just want it gone. My best stuff will probably go to AFF's. The only reason to consider TRR for consignment is they come and pick up the items so you can send a lot at once.


----------



## Queen_Beann

I was wondering about them as well! That's for all the helpful information ladies! I now feel much more comfortable purchasing from them!


----------



## CSamoylov

shpahlc said:


> Yes I am a first look member and they emailed me to let me know I will be charged the $10 fee instead of $5. Not much of a warning.
> 
> Considering they just received a large amount of funding I am not thrilled with these new changes. Lower discount plus higher fees for longer-term members is a disappointment.


FYI if you're on mobile you can access their 20% off & I've seen it displayed on Google Shopping if you're look them up.


----------



## CSamoylov

megt10 said:


> I have been aggressively courted to come back. I get emails weekly. They have even offered to have the gemologist come to my house and do appraisals for jewelry I might like to sell. Problem is that they can appraise it correctly but they sell for whatever they feel like and it's a pain trying to police your listings. I probably will consign with them again when I have a lot to go and I just want it gone. My best stuff will probably go to AFF's. The only reason to consider TRR for consignment is they come and pick up the items so you can send a lot at once.


That's a bummer about the jewelry. Isn't there a clause in their contract to sell for the valuation price? 
I do agree they do move through the first round of product you give them quickly and then they have some stuff that sits for weeks. At least that's been my experience with my clothes & shoes.
Have you tried submitting the clothing items to Yoogis? Just a thought.


----------



## Kendall BC

The 20% discount is back now...


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Nikki_ said:


> I came across several items today that stated:
> 
> _"This item can be returned for store credit only."
> _
> I've never noticed this before and am assuming this is something new.



What types of items were notated this way?  Thanks.


----------



## megt10

CSamoylov said:


> That's a bummer about the jewelry. Isn't there a clause in their contract to sell for the valuation price?
> I do agree they do move through the first round of product you give them quickly and then they have some stuff that sits for weeks. At least that's been my experience with my clothes & shoes.
> Have you tried submitting the clothing items to Yoogis? Just a thought.



I haven't sent anything to Yoogis. The only thing that I have ever sent anywhere else was a bag to AFF. The only reason that I went with TRR is that is convenient since they come and pick everything up and I had way too much stuff to start shipping to other places. So for me, it was worth it. I only have a few things left that are sitting but they have sold almost everything. I am okay with it sitting there a bit longer if it means they aren't just giving it away.


----------



## Nikki_

lilmountaingirl said:


> What types of items were notated this way?  Thanks.



I can't recall off the top of my head but when I notice again, I'll update here.


----------



## TJNEscada

Everytime I am pissed off with the RealReal and have to send back some junky item that isn't even remotely like the photo I get a mind blowing deal that keeps me happy!  Case in point - a brand new, in the box with all the stuff pair of Valentino Rockstud gladiator sandals.  Still tagged from Neiman's at $895.  Mine for just under $600. YAY!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

There are two bags on there that are fake. I sent them an email last week but they didn't respond and they are still for sale. SMH.


----------



## gail13

LabelLover81 said:


> There are two bags on there that are fake. I sent them an email last week but they didn't respond and they are still for sale. SMH.



Which ones are they?  Yuk.


----------



## Love Of My Life

gail13 said:


> Which ones are they?  Yuk.






That's disappointing to know....


----------



## Adaniels729

I just quit my first look subscription since I noticed they increased it to $10.  I'm also annoyed that you have to pay for and ship your own returns now.  They used to give u a prepaid label and charge $8.  Going to the post office, waiting in line, and not knowing how much the return shipping will be is just too much hassle. .... Now someone mentioned that they have fakes listed. Yikes!  No more real real for me!


----------



## gail13

Adaniels729 said:


> I just quit my first look subscription since I noticed they increased it to $10.  I'm also annoyed that you have to pay for and ship your own returns now.  They used to give u a prepaid label and charge $8.  Going to the post office, waiting in line, and not knowing how much the return shipping will be is just too much hassle. .... Now someone mentioned that they have fakes listed. Yikes!  No more real real for me!



Did this just change? I returned something about a month ago and used the label...


----------



## Adaniels729

gail13 said:


> Did this just change? I returned something about a month ago and used the label...




I think so. Until last week I haven't tried to returned anything since Feb/early March, so it switched sometime between then and now.  I just had my first experience w it late last week and was going to return another item this week but decided to keep it rather than spend the time at the post office. Maybe that's part of their plan haha!


----------



## LabelLover81

Both are Valentino bags. A red tote with ruffles and a black tote with rosettes.


----------



## Luv n bags

LabelLover81 said:


> Both are Valentino bags. A red tote with ruffles and a black tote with rosettes.




That's not good.  I ordered a few bags recently.  I guess I will authenticate them when I receive them.


----------



## jmc3007

Until about a year ago, RR used to show photo of the bottom of a bag, usually that part would have the most wear.  No more and it's the most frustrating part because in their condition description they inevitably mention something about wear but you can't see what they're taking about!!  On iPad app you can't zoom in anymore, only the enlarged pic shows up which while is ok it's not a substitute for zooming.  And their interior shot of the bag is always crappy cuz they focus too close and you just get a black blob instead of a decent well lit of what the interior looks like. 

Slowly but surely RR is implementing deliberate subtle changes to make bags harder to analyze prior to purchase and then slam the final sale policy to jam buyers. There're alternatives when it comes to buying pre loved bags, not unless it's a steal or in brand new condition it's not worth it anymore at RR


----------



## Luv n bags

Nm. Customer service helped me out!


----------



## anthrosphere

I went to TRR to look at Jimmy Choo bags and I realized that all their modeling pictures are horribly photoshopped. They can't afford to take actual pictures of the bags on the models or mannequins that they have to subject to using photoshop to "create" the modeling pictures? Talk about lazy!


----------



## Luv n bags

anthrosphere said:


> I went to TRR to look at Jimmy Choo bags and I realized that all their modeling pictures are horribly photoshopped. They can't afford to take actual pictures of the bags on the models or mannequins that they have to subject to using photoshop to "create" the modeling pictures? Talk about lazy!




One of the bags I bought from them was horribly scratched and dented.  This did not show in the photos.  I sent them photos from every angle and they sent an RMA number to me.  The purse was not "lightly used".  
You are right about the photoshopped pictures!


----------



## tickedoffchick

anthrosphere said:


> I went to TRR to look at Jimmy Choo bags and I realized that all their modeling pictures are horribly photoshopped. They can't afford to take actual pictures of the bags on the models or mannequins that they have to subject to using photoshop to "create" the modeling pictures? Talk about lazy!


Do you have any idea how much it would cost to have actual models pose with each item?  Or even photograph on mannequins? Which they have to do with the clothes. Probably trying to save time too.  All online websites use Photoshop to at least some extent -- the major retailers often use it, for example, to show different colors of an item (never mind tinkering with the model's body etc). I agree that some of the RealReal photos are comically bad - someone makes a wrong selection and a baguette looks like a suitcase - but I just look elsewhere online for reference photos.


----------



## Love Of My Life

tickedoffchick said:


> Do you have any idea how much it would cost to have actual models pose with each item?  Or even photograph on mannequins? Which they have to do with the clothes. Probably trying to save time too.  All online websites use Photoshop to at least some extent -- the major retailers often use it, for example, to show different colors of an item (never mind tinkering with the model's body etc). I agree that some of the RealReal photos are comically bad - someone makes a wrong selection and a baguette looks like a suitcase - but I just look elsewhere online for reference photos.



When bags are "listed as final sale" the pictures & description need to be detailed
 clearly & accurately which TRR seems to fall short on doing.

They don't have to be on a mannequin or use an actual model, they can be lined up
on a table & photographed. Bags with shoulder straps can be put on a hook
on a wall. TRR sells expensive bags, they should take the time & do it right.

Even if a department store uses photoshop, the opportunity to return a
bag for a refund can be done, but not at TRR.

Clothes, shoes, bags etc for the most part are not described accurately,
many items have stains, spots & smells. It appears their staff is not
well trained in inspecting merchandise & not well trained in writing clear
accurate descriptions either. And their customer service is also on 
overload in addition to waiting a week to get a refund because they get
so many returns. 

TRR is getting careless at the expense of a buyer, IMO


----------



## Antonia

*So far I've only had one item that I purchased that I was disappointed in and unfortunately it was a Rebecca Minkoff purse which cannot be returned.  I've had pretty good luck so far-they do have some of the best deals around-as long as you're a buyer.  I feel bad for the consignors because they're not really getting their money's worth as another poster has said.  *


----------



## gail13

This is a place I only send my hard to move items.  There is no way I'd send a high end bag or nice piece of jewelry here.    I swear every time I look, the prices keep climbing.


----------



## expatliz

I was bidding on an item at Ebay, but lost out. A week later it popped  up on theRealReal. This happened now quite a few times and somehow it  bothers me, because there is no way they can verify the authenticity of  items that they buy from private individuals on Ebay and I doubt they  would refrain it from posting on their website in case it is not  authentic.


----------



## Kendall BC

expatliz said:


> I was bidding on an item at Ebay, but lost out. A week later it popped  up on theRealReal. This happened now quite a few times and somehow it  bothers me, because there is no way they can verify the authenticity of  items that they buy from private individuals on Ebay and I doubt they  would refrain it from posting on their website in case it is not  authentic.



I don't think they buy from Ebay.


----------



## CSamoylov

tickedoffchick said:


> Do you have any idea how much it would cost to have actual models pose with each item?  Or even photograph on mannequins? Which they have to do with the clothes. Probably trying to save time too.  All online websites use Photoshop to at least some extent -- the major retailers often use it, for example, to show different colors of an item (never mind tinkering with the model's body etc). I agree that some of the RealReal photos are comically bad - someone makes a wrong selection and a baguette looks like a suitcase - but I just look elsewhere online for reference photos.


I understand what you're saying but Farfetch has invested hundreds of thousands into a styling kit and utilizes models to sell their items. Other luxury brands use models. Even if they use mannequins they should at least shoot on the mannequin but, they're piecing it together via photoshop. Yes, the industry does use photoshop in some way but not to this extent. At the end of the day, they will likely get more returns rather than just shooting on a model/mannequin due to their sloppy work.


----------



## CSamoylov

ms.kim said:


> I don't think they buy from Ebay.


I don't think they buy from eBay either as they seem to have plenty of product. Likely, an eBay buyer tried to sell and couldn't and just decided to send to TRR.


----------



## Adaniels729

You know that line from Brokeback Mountain 'I wish I could quit you'. That's my relationship w the real real. I just bought another handbag from them. Ahhhhh! Why do I do this?! Of course now I'm stressing about the condition and authenticity.  I need a support group. Haha


----------



## seagullz

Adaniels729 said:


> You know that line from Brokeback Mountain 'I wish I could quit you'. That's my relationship w the real real. I just bought another handbag from them. Ahhhhh! Why do I do this?! Of course now I'm stressing about the condition and authenticity.  I need a support group. Haha



I have recently bought my first purchase from them and I am praying hard about the conditon because the comment indicated "very good. Minor wear and scratches at exterior." I can't really see properly of the bottom of the bag due to their pictures and it's a sale item. :X I also need a support group too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

seagullz said:


> I have recently bought my first purchase from them and I am praying hard about the conditon because the comment indicated "very good. Minor wear and scratches at exterior." I can't really see properly of the bottom of the bag due to their pictures and it's a sale item. :X I also need a support group too.



Very good according to the customer service will show "wear"

You are between a rock & a hard place, should that bag show more
wear than you might be prepared for & all bags are final sale.

Hope you won't be disappointed!!


----------



## seagullz

hotshot said:


> Very good according to the customer service will show "wear"
> 
> You are between a rock & a hard place, should that bag show more
> wear than you might be prepared for & all bags are final sale.
> 
> Hope you won't be disappointed!!



Thanks, but i am mentally prepared that i have to fix the bag or something if so...


----------



## x2tg89

I received my Chanel clutch 10 days ago, love the bag, the problem is: they send me the wrong authenticity card, the # on the card doesn't match the serial # in the bag, I contacted the customer service by email and called them, they told me to wait until the warehouse search for the right card, I didn't receive any responds, 5 days later, I called again, the lady who pick up the phone told me that there's NO way they will find it since there're so many items and cards, I was so surprise that how come the card isn't stay with the item when they receive from the consignor? or the item came with the wrong card that they didn't find out when they receive the item. how mess and confuse their warehouse is. I have to end up return the bag even I love the bag, without the right authenticity card, the value is not the same. and I have to pay for the return cost, back and forth, I lost almost $30.00 on shipping for NOthing. even worst, this is the second time happen to me, the first time was last year, I purchased a Chanel bag, there're 2 authenticity cards came with the bag, one of them is the right one, I email them and ask if they want me to send the wrong card back to them? NO one respond, I guess they don't care, they'll still sell the one without the card.OH well, I'm very disappointed about how they handle the merchandises and their quality control system is so unprofessional. I'm getting sick and tire for their customer service and the leadership.


----------



## Love Of My Life

x2tg89 said:


> I received my Chanel clutch 10 days ago, love the bag, the problem is: they send me the wrong authenticity card, the # on the card doesn't match the serial # in the bag, I contacted the customer service by email and called them, they told me to wait until the warehouse search for the right card, I didn't receive any responds, 5 days later, I called again, the lady who pick up the phone told me that there's NO way they will find it since there're so many items and cards, I was so surprise that how come the card isn't stay with the item when they receive from the consignor? or the item came with the wrong card that they didn't find out when they receive the item. how mess and confuse their warehouse is. I have to end up return the bag even I love the bag, without the right authenticity card, the value is not the same. and I have to pay for the return cost, back and forth, I lost almost $30.00 on shipping for NOthing. even worst, this is the second time happen to me, the first time was last year, I purchased a Chanel bag, there're 2 authenticity cards came with the bag, one of them is the right one, I email them and ask if they want me to send the wrong card back to them? NO one respond, I guess they don't care, they'll still sell the one without the card.OH well, I'm very disappointed about how they handle the merchandises and their quality control system is so unprofessional. I'm getting sick and tire for their customer service and the leadership.



Join the bandwagon... this is just way beyond being acceptable..

TRR is getting very sloppy now & the response from customer service, also 
unacceptable...


----------



## Adaniels729

x2tg89 said:


> I received my Chanel clutch 10 days ago, love the bag, the problem is: they send me the wrong authenticity card, the # on the card doesn't match the serial # in the bag, I contacted the customer service by email and called them, they told me to wait until the warehouse search for the right card, I didn't receive any responds, 5 days later, I called again, the lady who pick up the phone told me that there's NO way they will find it since there're so many items and cards, I was so surprise that how come the card isn't stay with the item when they receive from the consignor? or the item came with the wrong card that they didn't find out when they receive the item. how mess and confuse their warehouse is. I have to end up return the bag even I love the bag, without the right authenticity card, the value is not the same. and I have to pay for the return cost, back and forth, I lost almost $30.00 on shipping for NOthing. even worst, this is the second time happen to me, the first time was last year, I purchased a Chanel bag, there're 2 authenticity cards came with the bag, one of them is the right one, I email them and ask if they want me to send the wrong card back to them? NO one respond, I guess they don't care, they'll still sell the one without the card.OH well, I'm very disappointed about how they handle the merchandises and their quality control system is so unprofessional. I'm getting sick and tire for their customer service and the leadership.




Wow that's really bad. They refunded my shipping when I had to send something back due to their error.


----------



## x2tg89

Their management team should take hugh action to correct the reputation since there're so many negative feedback.


----------



## Neospecies

I just have no patient to comb through their listings anymore.  Just not worth it.  I received quite a few not as described items already, stuff came with stains or holes - and I definitely zoomed in on their pictures and they weren't there.  My last straw was when I got an Isabel Marant top and it has stains and bleedings of the red into white by the neck.  They wouldn't credit my return shipping nor the original shipping cost, claiming the hairs will cover it so they consider it wearable.  Um, I have short hair, how is that wearable?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Neospecies said:


> I just have no patient to comb through their listings anymore.  Just not worth it.  I received quite a few not as described items already, stuff came with stains or holes - and I definitely zoomed in on their pictures and they weren't there.  My last straw was when I got an Isabel Marant top and it has stains and bleedings of the red into white by the neck.  They wouldn't credit my return shipping nor the original shipping cost, claiming the hairs will cover it so they consider it wearable.  Um, I have short hair, how is that wearable?



What an insulting & outrageous explanation!!

That comment alone deserves a letter to corporate,IMO...

I have news for you I'd contest that charge on principle alone
for the shipping fees... & hoping you got the cs rep's name...


----------



## gail13

Neospecies said:


> I just have no patient to comb through their listings anymore.  Just not worth it.  I received quite a few not as described items already, stuff came with stains or holes - and I definitely zoomed in on their pictures and they weren't there.  My last straw was when I got an Isabel Marant top and it has stains and bleedings of the red into white by the neck.  They wouldn't credit my return shipping nor the original shipping cost, claiming the hairs will cover it so they consider it wearable.  Um, I have short hair, how is that wearable?



I had them come to my house and pick up items last summer; they were beyond picky!  I had new w tag items that had a literal thread snag barely seen with the human eye, and a small pindot of something-they refused to take either one.  Clearly something is different when items are sent in.


----------



## Neospecies

hotshot said:


> What an insulting & outrageous explanation!!
> 
> That comment alone deserves a letter to corporate,IMO...
> 
> I have news for you I'd contest that charge on principle alone
> for the shipping fees... & hoping you got the cs rep's name...



Thank you, it was a month ago but I will def. follow up and appeal.


----------



## megt10

gail13 said:


> I had them come to my house and pick up items last summer; they were beyond picky! * I had new w tag items that had a literal thread snag barely seen with the human eye, and a small pindot of something-they refused to take either one.  Clearly something is different when items are sent in*.



Same here. I don't get their quality control.


----------



## Neospecies

gail13 said:


> I had them come to my house and pick up items last summer; they were beyond picky!  I had new w tag items that had a literal thread snag barely seen with the human eye, and a small pindot of something-they refused to take either one.  Clearly something is different when items are sent in.




Yes, I think they're more flexible with stuff they got through the mail too.   I also think they don't look at their returned items well as some were clearly off from their description, which might have been the original status when they first listed these??


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Has anyone had any issues with bags rated "excellent"?  After reading all of these comments (and being unsatisfied with the photos on TRR), I've decided it's too risky to buy any bags rated "very good" given that they're final sale.

On other note, I've had good luck with buying shoes from TRR.  I find the shoe photos/descriptions to be pretty accurate (although they still could provide more photos IMO).


----------



## uadjit

johnnyrocket144 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with bags rated "excellent"?  After reading all of these comments (and being unsatisfied with the photos on TRR), I've decided it's too risky to buy any bags rated "very good" given that they're final sale.
> 
> On other note, I've had good luck with buying shoes from TRR.  I find the shoe photos/descriptions to be pretty accurate (although they still could provide more photos IMO).



That's weird. My experience has kind of been the opposite. The bags I've bought have been in good shape for the most part but almost every pair of shoes I've bought from them has had more wear than described (sometimes a LOT more) and shown in the pics. Go figure.


----------



## marksuzy

johnnyrocket144 said:


> Has anyone had any issues with bags rated "excellent"?  After reading all of these comments (and being unsatisfied with the photos on TRR), I've decided it's too risky to buy any bags rated "very good" given that they're final sale.
> 
> On other note, I've had good luck with buying shoes from TRR.  I find the shoe photos/descriptions to be pretty accurate (although they still could provide more photos IMO).




I have purchased bags and have been able to return two for refunds due to cigarette smell and worse condition then described, even though they were marked Final Sale.


----------



## BeenBurned

Neospecies said:


> I just have no patient to comb through their listings anymore.  Just not worth it.  I received quite a few not as described items already, stuff came with stains or holes - and I definitely zoomed in on their pictures and they weren't there.  My last straw was when I got an Isabel Marant top and it has stains and bleedings of the red into white by the neck.  They wouldn't credit my return shipping nor the original shipping cost, claiming the hairs will cover it so they consider it wearable.  Um, I have short hair, how is that wearable?





Neospecies said:


> Thank you, it was a month ago but I will def. follow up and appeal.


Write a letter but do it AFTER the dispute you should file with the c.c. company. 

Use the contact information from the whois lookup.
http://www.whois.com/whois/therealreal.com

Registrant Name: J L Wainwright
Registrant Organization: The RealReal
Registrant Street: 1550 Tiburon Blvd
Registrant Street: Suite G633
Registrant City: Tiburon
Registrant State/Province: California
Registrant Postal Code: 94920
Registrant Country: US
Registrant Phone: +1.4157891790
Registrant Phone Ext: 
Registrant Fax: 
Registrant Fax Ext: 
Registrant Email: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@therealreal.com
Registry Admin ID: Not Available From Registry
Admin Name: Julie Wainwright
Admin Organization: SmartNow.com
Admin Street: 126 Madrona Avenue
Admin City: Belvedere
Admin State/Province: California
Admin Postal Code: 94920
Admin Country: US
Admin Phone: +1.4157891962
Admin Phone Ext: 
Admin Fax: 
Admin Fax Ext: 
Admin Email: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@smartnow.com


----------



## Neospecies

Thank you so much    Will do!!



BeenBurned said:


> Write a letter but do it AFTER the dispute you should file with the c.c. company.
> 
> Use the contact information from the whois lookup.
> http://www.whois.com/whois/therealreal.com
> 
> Registrant Name: J L Wainwright
> Registrant Organization: The RealReal
> Registrant Street: 1550 Tiburon Blvd
> Registrant Street: Suite G633
> Registrant City: Tiburon
> Registrant State/Province: California
> Registrant Postal Code: 94920
> Registrant Country: US
> Registrant Phone: +1.4157891790
> Registrant Phone Ext:
> Registrant Fax:
> Registrant Fax Ext:
> Registrant Email: whois.com/eimg/a/3b/a3b5485df6a2c86d7eebccc1578dd42aa66b6037.png@therealreal.com
> Registry Admin ID: Not Available From Registry
> Admin Name: Julie Wainwright
> Admin Organization: SmartNow.com
> Admin Street: 126 Madrona Avenue
> Admin City: Belvedere
> Admin State/Province: California
> Admin Postal Code: 94920
> Admin Country: US
> Admin Phone: +1.4157891962
> Admin Phone Ext:
> Admin Fax:
> Admin Fax Ext:
> Admin Email: whois.com/eimg/3/3e/33e0f3308257141730145fa1bee7510ef76c5ae2.png@smartnow.com


----------



## Love Of My Life

Neospecies, the phone contact numbers that were posted are
NOT IN WORKING ORDER!!

415.789.1790  or 415.789.1962

so your best bet may be going through your cc and/or contactng
corporate via e-mail


----------



## Nikki_

Neospecies said:


> I just have no patient to comb through their listings anymore.  Just not worth it.  I received quite a few not as described items already, stuff came with stains or holes - and I definitely zoomed in on their pictures and they weren't there.  My last straw was when I got an Isabel Marant top and it has stains and bleedings of the red into white by the neck.  They wouldn't credit my return shipping nor the original shipping cost, claiming the hairs will cover it so they consider it wearable.  Um, I have short hair, how is that wearable?



If you can't get any satisfaction from the company, another option is the BBB. 

http://www.bbb.org/greater-san-fran...eal-com-in-san-francisco-ca-460621/complaints

If they sent you a defective item, they _should_ reimburse your shipping_ both_ ways.


----------



## Neospecies

hotshot said:


> Neospecies, the phone contact numbers that were posted are
> NOT IN WORKING ORDER!!
> 
> 415.789.1790  or 415.789.1962
> 
> so your best bet may be going through your cc and/or contactng
> corporate via e-mail





Nikki_ said:


> If you can't get any satisfaction from the company, another option is the BBB.
> 
> http://www.bbb.org/greater-san-fran...eal-com-in-san-francisco-ca-460621/complaints
> 
> If they sent you a defective item, they _should_ reimburse your shipping_ both_ ways.




I'm hoping filing with my CC will do it, I have pics to back up my claims/case.

I filed with BBB once for something much bigger (trucking delivering company) and it took months.  But at least it stays on their file that this company has had case against them.  I haven't checked on BBB but I wouldn't be surprised if they already have so many complaints on them .


----------



## Love Of My Life

Neospecies said:


> I'm hoping filing with my CC will do it, I have pics to back up my claims/case.
> 
> I filed with BBB once for something much bigger (trucking delivering company) and it took months.  But at least it stays on their file that this company has had case against them.  I haven't checked on BBB but I wouldn't be surprised if they already have so many complaints on them .





Your credit card chargeback should get their attention..

Let us know how you make out


----------



## Neospecies

hotshot said:


> Your credit card chargeback should get their attention..
> 
> Let us know how you make out




I will.

Thanks again.


----------



## x2tg89

x2tg89 said:


> I received my Chanel clutch 10 days ago, love the bag, the problem is: they send me the wrong authenticity card, the # on the card doesn't match the serial # in the bag, I contacted the customer service by email and called them, they told me to wait until the warehouse search for the right card, I didn't receive any responds, 5 days later, I called again, the lady who pick up the phone told me that there's NO way they will find it since there're so many items and cards, I was so surprise that how come the card isn't stay with the item when they receive from the consignor? or the item came with the wrong card that they didn't find out when they receive the item. how mess and confuse their warehouse is. I have to end up return the bag even I love the bag, without the right authenticity card, the value is not the same. and I have to pay for the return cost, back and forth, I lost almost $30.00 on shipping for NOthing. even worst, this is the second time happen to me, the first time was last year, I purchased a Chanel bag, there're 2 authenticity cards came with the bag, one of them is the right one, I email them and ask if they want me to send the wrong card back to them? NO one respond, I guess they don't care, they'll still sell the one without the card.OH well, I'm very disappointed about how they handle the merchandises and their quality control system is so unprofessional. I'm getting sick and tire for their customer service and the leadership.


just got my both ways shipping cost refund, the problem resolved. thank you for your support.
I should say that this time there customer service is over my expectation, fast and efficient, I'm happy and decide to stay as their consignor and will continue to purchase. this platform fits my buying and selling habit.


----------



## tickedoffchick

A few hours ago while doing a search I noticed that there was suddenly a dropdown option on my search window for "search The Real Real for" what I was searching. It's gone at the moment but I emailed them to see if this was something new they're doing -- and to tell them if it is, I don't like it one bit. Has anyone else noticed anything like this?


----------



## Luv n bags

I must say, I have had really good luck with items I purchased.  Only one was not as described - and they took it back immediately.  The other items were brand new or very  lightly used.  
I am out of $$, so I am finished shopping.  But, I do scroll through everyday to see any new items.


----------



## broadwaybb

I have purchased 3 David Yurman items on the RealReal. Two have been authentic. The one I received about two weeks ago was a fake. I sent it back and received a refund with no problem. It seems their customer service is better now than it was when some of these comments were posted a while ago. It is troublesome, though, that the company claims that all jewelry items go through official inspection by a certified gemologist. The color of the piece was off, the weight was light, and the stamp had flaws. Compared to the same necklace in a different color that is authentic, this piece was so obviously a fake that I can't believe it would pass any inspection. Purchase from the RealReal only if you know the brand you are purchasing fairly well to decide if what you receive is authentic. I would never take a chance with "final sale" items on the site, though.


----------



## Luv n bags

broadwaybb said:


> I have purchased 3 David Yurman items on the RealReal. Two have been authentic. The one I received about two weeks ago was a fake. I sent it back and received a refund with no problem. It seems their customer service is better now than it was when some of these comments were posted a while ago. It is troublesome, though, that the company claims that all jewelry items go through official inspection by a certified gemologist. The color of the piece was off, the weight was light, and the stamp had flaws. Compared to the same necklace in a different color that is authentic, this piece was so obviously a fake that I can't believe it would pass any inspection. Purchase from the RealReal only if you know the brand you are purchasing fairly well to decide if what you receive is authentic. I would never take a chance with "final sale" items on the site, though.




I agree.  I did have to have some Balenciaga handbags authenticated here.  The leather was not as soft and smooshy as my other Bals.  But, they came back as authentic.  And they were in brand new condition.
I am very pleased with the items I purchased - except for one.


----------



## seagullz

i recently bought one item but returned it as its not as described...the item is still in the midst of going back to TRR, but the fedex status is Clearance Delay. anyone has similar experience? it suppose to be estimated arrived on 13 june at TRR but now is pending.


----------



## seagullz

Ladies I need help! My package back to TRR stated "returned to shipper" may I know anyone encountered this problem? I have returned a item which is not as described and they provided me with shipping label and I used back the same box to ship the item back. I was expecting the item to reach TRR but now the status is returned to shipper?


----------



## Luv n bags

seagullz said:


> Ladies I need help! My package back to TRR stated "returned to shipper" may I know anyone encountered this problem? I have returned a item which is not as described and they provided me with shipping label and I used back the same box to ship the item back. I was expecting the item to reach TRR but now the status is returned to shipper?



Did you get an RMA? I don't know if this would be the issue, but I know the company had to approve the return and issue a return number.  You can always call them.  Customer service is good.


----------



## seagullz

tigertrixie said:


> Did you get an RMA? I don't know if this would be the issue, but I know the company had to approve the return and issue a return number.  You can always call them.  Customer service is good.



Thanks for your reply! I love all your purchases from TRR.

I have solved the "mystery" by checking with the shipping company. They clarified that the package did not get proper clearance at one transit so they are sending it back to get clearance before continue the process.


----------



## shpahlc

As much as I love throwing my money at TRR, I wanted to share an experience I recently had with a return. I was sold a questionably authentic item with a fake authenticity card (TRR owned up to this).  My account indicates they have received the return more than a week ago, and they still refuse to refund my cc (and this is for a very large purchase).  The message I continued to receive from customer service is returns is either gone home for the day, or they will refund "by the end of the day."  It has been beyond painful working with them, and this is the last straw for me. Just a warning if you are considering making a large purchase with them, heads up that a return will be a battle.


----------



## Love Of My Life

At this point in time since you are 'getting the runaround" I'd file a dispute with my cc (hopefully that is how you funded your purchased)
You have the e-mails of communication back & forth, so once your cc sees all that, you should not have a problem getting your refund.
Customer service really su**s, with that kind of response.


----------



## bagnutt

shpahlc said:


> As much as I love throwing my money at TRR, I wanted to share an experience I recently had with a return. I was sold a questionably authentic item with a fake authenticity card (TRR owned up to this).  My account indicates they have received the return more than a week ago, and they still refuse to refund my cc (and this is for a very large purchase).  The message I continued to receive from customer service is returns is either gone home for the day, or they will refund "by the end of the day."  It has been beyond painful working with them, and this is the last straw for me. Just a warning if you are considering making a large purchase with them, heads up that a return will be a battle.



Do you mind sharing the designer of the item that you ordered?


----------



## Chanbal

Antonia said:


> *So far I've only had one item that I purchased that I was disappointed in and unfortunately it was a Rebecca Minkoff purse which cannot be returned.  I've had pretty good luck so far-they do have some of the best deals around-as long as you're a buyer.  I feel bad for the consignors because they're not really getting their money's worth as another poster has said.  *


I wish I had found this thread before, because I just sent them several items for consignment. I will share my experience as soon as I hear from them.


----------



## CPG

I just sent them several items as well. I've mainly sold items on eBay—15 years and counting—but last month thought I'd give TRR a try because they make it relatively convenient to consign. They took 6 of the 7 pieces I sent, two sold within one day, but now both have returns requested, so a nice juicy credit is now back down to zero. So who knows if/when a purchase will finally stick. Between the 20–50 percent discounts, the returns, and the 30-day wait for payment/credit because of those returns, I could easily be on this merry-go-round for months.


----------



## Chanbal

CPG said:


> I just sent them several items as well. I've mainly sold items on eBay—15 years and counting—but last month thought I'd give TRR a try because they make it relatively convenient to consign. They took 6 of the 7 pieces I sent, two sold within one day, but now both have returns requested, so a nice juicy credit is now back down to zero. So who knows if/when a purchase will finally stick. Between the 20–50 percent discounts, the returns, and the 30-day wait for payment/credit because of those returns, I could easily be on this merry-go-round for months.


I used to donate my items (still do), but after joining TPF I learned a lot about consignment. I started using Yoogi's for Chanel, they don't pay much but they are very reliable. I decided to try TRR, but I do not have high hopes after learning a little more about them. You mentioned that they didn't take all your pieces; what do they do with the pieces they refuse? FedEx didn't deliver my items to them yet.


----------



## megt10

Chanbal said:


> I used to donate my items (still do), but after joining TPF I learned a lot about consignment. I started using Yoogi's for Chanel, they don't pay much but they are very reliable. I decided to try TRR, but I do not have high hopes after learning a little more about them. You mentioned that they didn't take all your pieces; what do they do with the pieces they refuse? FedEx didn't deliver my items to them yet.


They send them back to you, but it takes a long time. They are quicker if you call them and ask for them to get it done.


----------



## megt10

CPG said:


> I just sent them several items as well. I've mainly sold items on eBay—15 years and counting—but last month thought I'd give TRR a try because they make it relatively convenient to consign. They took 6 of the 7 pieces I sent, two sold within one day, but now both have returns requested, so a nice juicy credit is now back down to zero. So who knows if/when a purchase will finally stick. Between the 20–50 percent discounts, the returns, and the 30-day wait for payment/credit because of those returns, I could easily be on this merry-go-round for months.


Yeah it's best not to look too often or it gets discouraging. Still on the up side you don't have to deal with the returns like you would if you sold them on eBay. Consigning with TRR is frustrating but basically hassle free which is the only reason I continue to consign with them. If it wasn't for the fact that they come and pick up the stuff I would never get it done.


----------



## Chanbal

megt10 said:


> They send them back to you, but it takes a long time. They are quicker if you call them and ask for them to get it done.


Thanks megt10. I hope they don't send them back, because their space in my closet is almost taken.


----------



## megt10

Chanbal said:


> Thanks megt10. I hope they don't send them back, because their space in my closet is almost taken.


Lol, I hear you! That is when it really pays to consign with them. When you just want the stuff gone for whatever reason.


----------



## CPG

Chanbal said:


> I used to donate my items (still do), but after joining TPF I learned a lot about consignment. I started using Yoogi's for Chanel, they don't pay much but they are very reliable. I decided to try TRR, but I do not have high hopes after learning a little more about them. You mentioned that they didn't take all your pieces; what do they do with the pieces they refuse? FedEx didn't deliver my items to them yet.


They sent it back. Pretty quickly, too. It took about a week to get back.


----------



## CPG

megt10 said:


> Yeah it's best not to look too often or it gets discouraging. Still on the up side you don't have to deal with the returns like you would if you sold them on eBay. Consigning with TRR is frustrating but basically hassle free which is the only reason I continue to consign with them. If it wasn't for the fact that they come and pick up the stuff I would never get it done.


Yup! This is why I decided to give them a try—eBay can be such a hassle. After photographing, writing out descriptions, listing, etc. that's time/money as well. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## expatliz

I bought 3 skirts at the 60% sale yesterday, they just canceled my order after a few hours and put them back on the website for the full price. Their policies are the worst and they cancel your order with no reason. I am so fed up with them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

expatliz said:


> I bought 3 skirts at the 60% sale yesterday, they just canceled my order after a few hours and put them back on the website for the full price. Their policies are the worst and they cancel your order with no reason. I am so fed up with them.



Very typical of TRR.. they need to get their act together. Many longtime customers are
going elsewhere & their pricing policies leave much to be desired thus chasing customers away

For a period of time, things worked there, but their the lack of timely good customer
service is less than desirable, the condition & sizing are usually off & don't much see the
point of shopping there for me any longer. 

When you an walk into a department store or go online with 40% and now 75% off now,
no final sales & free shipping, what's the big deal with shopping with TRR??


----------



## Luv n bags

I just received a bag and the front flap is uneven! This seems like a defect to me.  It isn't just a little crooked, it is very noticeable.  I asked to return it and they told me to "consign" it.  I will do a chargeback on my credit card if they refuse to take it back.  For a few more bucks, I can get a bag that isn't defective!


----------



## Love Of My Life

tigertrixie said:


> I just received a bag and the front flap is uneven! This seems like a defect to me.  It isn't just a little crooked, it is very noticeable.  I asked to return it and they told me to "consign" it.  I will do a chargeback on my credit card if they refuse to take it back.  For a few more bucks, I can get a bag that isn't defective!



This is exactly what I am referring to.. how after taking a "pic & writing a description" a lister not notice the front
flap is uneven??

Consign it ?? Why? It was a defective bag & why should you have to keep it? Was it sold "as is"?? Not likely

You gave TRR an opportunity to correct "their error"  & would not hesitate to do a chargeback
in a nano second under these circumstances... just my two cents


----------



## Luv n bags

hotshot said:


> This is exactly what I am referring to.. how after taking a "pic & writing a description" a lister not notice the front
> flap is uneven??
> 
> Consign it ?? Why? It was a defective bag & why should you have to keep it? Was it sold "as is"?? Not likely
> 
> You gave TRR an opportunity to correct "their error"  & would not hesitate to do a chargeback
> in a nano second under these circumstances... just my two cents



Thanks for agreeing.  I haven't heard back from them yet.  I will give them until tomorrow...they have been good at responding in the past.  But I doubt I will purchase anything from them again.


----------



## Love Of My Life

tigertrixie said:


> Thanks for agreeing.  I haven't heard back from them yet.  I will give them until tomorrow...they have been good at responding in the past.  But I doubt I will purchase anything from them again.


 I'd be curious to see how they respond ...good luck & keep us posted


----------



## Luv n bags

They issued an RMA number.  I spent a lot of money with them and they have been very good to me.  I am happy I did not have to do a chargeback.
I think their prices are very reasonable, but the descriptions are inaccurate.  Some of the Bal bags I got were in brand new condition (or so it seemed).  But the Valentino bags were not as described.  At least the ones I ordered.


----------



## Love Of My Life

tigertrixie said:


> They issued an RMA number.  I spent a lot of money with them and they have been very good to me.  I am happy I did not have to do a chargeback.
> I think their prices are very reasonable, but the descriptions are inaccurate.  Some of the Bal bags I got were in brand new condition (or so it seemed).  But the Valentino bags were not as described.  At least the ones I ordered.



Smart move to give you a RMA number &hopefully they will reimburse your shipping as well..

And while their pricing my be reasonable, the condition & descriptions in many cases override
the pricing, so for many it may become "buyer beware"


----------



## Luv n bags

hotshot said:


> Smart move to give you a RMA number &hopefully they will reimburse your shipping as well..
> 
> And while their pricing my be reasonable, the condition & descriptions in many cases override
> the pricing, so for many it may become "buyer beware"



Yes, I asked for a pre-paid shipping label back for this bag that is clearly crooked.  
Final sales are definitely buyer beware.  Most of the stuff I purchased from them are returnable.  But, I did luck out on the Bal bags I purchased and some clothing items.


----------



## Love Of My Life

tigertrixie said:


> Yes, I asked for a pre-paid shipping label back for this bag that is clearly crooked.
> Final sales are definitely buyer beware.  Most of the stuff I purchased from them are returnable.  But, I did luck out on the Bal bags I purchased and some clothing items.


 
For me I would be concerned about final sales at TRR only because the descriptions & sizing are off... if there weren't
so many "what ifs", many would perhaps reconsider purchasing


----------



## Luv n bags

hotshot said:


> For me I would be concerned about final sales at TRR only because the descriptions & sizing are off... if there weren't
> so many "what ifs", many would perhaps reconsider purchasing



Yes, this is a major concern.  I was on such a hot streak with the Bal bags, I decided to venture into other brands.

After this last bag fiasco, if I order anything from them again, I will make sure it can be returned. For delicate bags like the Valentino, it might be worthwhile to pay full price.  One was so scratched up because the leather is so smooth.  

I did order some clothing items that are really nice.

I will give the customer service some praise for making this right.  A defective bag is a defective bag.  And the photos are the best proof.


----------



## Love Of My Life

tigertrixie said:


> Yes, this is a major concern.  I was on such a hot streak with the Bal bags, I decided to venture into other brands.
> 
> After this last bag fiasco, if I order anything from them again, I will make sure it can be returned. For delicate bags like the Valentino, it might be worthwhile to pay full price.  One was so scratched up because the leather is so smooth.
> 
> I did order some clothing items that are really nice.
> 
> I will give the customer service some praise for making this right.  A defective bag is a defective bag.  And the photos are the best proof.




Kudos to customer service for making this right.. wonder how many attempts on your end did it take though

I thought all bags were final sale at TRR..

&agree in your case, a picture is worth a thousand words & glad it all worked out


----------



## Luv n bags

hotshot said:


> Kudos to customer service for making this right.. wonder how many attempts on your end did it take though
> 
> I thought all bags were final sale at TRR..
> 
> &agree in your case, a picture is worth a thousand words & glad it all worked out



Only three attempts.  I know that is generous, but, they have been very good to me.  I hate threatening a credit charge chargeback, but, if the defect is so obvious, and they refuse, then it is necessary.  I do think they realize I spent what I consider a lot of money with them.  And, I am sure, they would like me back as a customer.


----------



## Love Of My Life

tigertrixie said:


> Only three attempts.  I know that is generous, but, they have been very good to me.  I hate threatening a credit charge chargeback, but, if the defect is so obvious, and they refuse, then it is necessary.  I do think they realize I spent what I consider a lot of money with them.  And, I am sure, they would like me back as a customer.



Three times IMO especially since you have spent so much $$$$ with TRR,is three times too many..

It should have been resolved when the first call was made. Your whole buying history is right there
on the computer for them to see but at the end of the day, they sent the RMA & that's what counts.
At times it just seems to get the appropriate response, one has to mention credit card chargeback
& things take on a different light.. sad..


----------



## Luv n bags

hotshot said:


> Three times IMO especially since you have spent so much $$$$ with TRR,is three times too many..
> 
> It should have been resolved when the first call was made. Your whole buying history is right there
> on the computer for them to see but at the end of the day, they sent the RMA & that's what counts.
> At times it just seems to get the appropriate response, one has to mention credit card chargeback
> & things take on a different light.. sad..



Very true...


----------



## Chanbal

I am still waiting to have a better opinion about RealReal, but here is my experience with them so far:

1) I have mailed them several items for consignment and their current prices are on the low side; they will go even lower after the offered 20%, 30% ... discounts. RealReal collects ~40% of the zillions items they have for sale with very little expenses on their side. This approach explains the $$$$ the company makes per year. It is undoubtedly a very smart business approach for the company.

https://techcrunch.com/2016/04/21/t...on-to-expand-its-luxury-consignment-business/

I will likely keep exploring other places for consignment and donating some of my items as they may help people that really need the money.

2) I also purchased a couple of items from them. Item #1, I received the tracking information within 24h of its purchase and it arrived a few days later. The size of the item didn't match the tag/description and it had an horrible smell, so I had to return it. I am still waiting for its refund. I paid the shipping charges both ways (~$30). Item #2, I am still waiting for its shipping information after 5 days of its purchase.

So far I am not thrilled with my experience with them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanbal said:


> I am still waiting to have a better opinion about RealReal, but here is my experience with them so far:
> 
> 1) I have mailed them several items for consignment and their current prices are on the low side; they will go even lower after the offered 20%, 30% ... discounts. RealReal collects ~40% of the zillions items they have for sale with very little expenses on their side. This approach explains the $$$$ the company makes per year. It is undoubtedly a very smart business approach for the company.
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2016/04/21/t...on-to-expand-its-luxury-consignment-business/
> 
> I will likely keep exploring other places for consignment and donating some of my items as they may help people that really need the money.
> 
> 2) I also purchased a couple of items from them. Item #1, I received the tracking information within 24h of its purchase and it arrived a few days later. The size of the item didn't match the tag/description and it had an horrible smell, so I had to return it. I am still waiting for its refund. I paid the shipping charges both ways (~$30). Item #2, I am still waiting for its shipping information after 5 days of its purchase.
> 
> So far I am not thrilled with my experience with them.



There needs to be some improvement especially in the "sizing & description" of the merchandise posted on TRR..
I'm sure there have been many complaints about this & there is always room for improvement. I'm convinced
that they have employees that are not trained properly & probably have to get a certain amount of listings posted
per day & thus so many errors. If there is a smell detected, it just seems oblivious to these listers & gets listed anyway!!

I have also made purchases where the clothes have not been cleaned by the consignor which according to TRR
customer services reps is required.. but this also gets overlooked..


----------



## shpahlc

I have had yet another undesirable experience with TRR and am wondering when enough is enough for me lol. 

I had something shipped to my apartment which has been having issues with the entry/buzzer system. FedEx won't leave the package on my doorstop, which is a great thing but the issue is having the package rerouted. The only way to do this is to contact TRR and having them approve the switch. I could be wrong, but I don't recall any other retailer I've dealt with that has these kind of restrictions in place (I've been allowed to pick up at local FedEx locations). Why they make it so difficult for their customers is beyond me.


----------



## Dee1jay

shpahlc said:


> I have had yet another undesirable experience with TRR and am wondering when enough is enough for me lol.
> 
> I had something shipped to my apartment which has been having issues with the entry/buzzer system. FedEx won't leave the package on my doorstop, which is a great thing but the issue is having the package rerouted. The only way to do this is to contact TRR and having them approve the switch. I could be wrong, but I don't recall any other retailer I've dealt with that has these kind of restrictions in place (I've been allowed to pick up at local FedEx locations). Why they make it so difficult for their customers is beyond me.



I just went through almost the exact same issue with a UPS package from louisvuitton.com: Major restrictions on re-routing, pick-up at a UPS site, alternative signatories, etc. 

I was majorly ticked, but did call LV and the customer service rep offered to remove/adjust them at my specific request. 

Not trying to minimize TRR issues; just saying companies are getting really strict--maybe due to fraud?


----------



## Luv n bags

Dee1jay said:


> I just went through almost the exact same issue with a UPS package from louisvuitton.com: Major restrictions on re-routing, pick-up at a UPS site, alternative signatories, etc.
> 
> I was majorly ticked, but did call LV and the customer service rep offered to remove/adjust them at my specific request.
> 
> Not trying to minimize TRR issues; just saying companies are getting really strict--maybe due to fraud?



I agree with this.  I have items shipped from various companies, and usually miss the deliveries.  I was told only the shipper can change the delivery address.  Unfortunately, there is so much fraud and packages being stolen - opportunistic crimes.  I would rather wait for my items than have the package disappear.  It happened to me with a very expensive item - I comb Craigslist and eBay constantly, looking for this item. It sucks, because the item was very scarce in my size!


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Same issue with delivery here - the only ship with DHL who seems to always bring the parcels during the normal working hours when I am in the office, not at home.
After two unsuccessful attempts of delivering my parcel to my home, I called DHL and asked them to hold the package at their store that is not far from my office. No TRR re-routing.


----------



## kittymoomoo

The couple of times I've used TRR I've used the address of my local FedEx inside a Kinkos as my shipping address.  This way it gets mailed directly there. I have the words "hold for customer" after my name, so they'll know I'll pick it up.  I then trace it during the day to see when they have it. They're open till midnight so it's super convenient for me.  I do the same for yoogiescloset via ups,  and fashionphile -via FedEx.  No missed packages deliveries.  Hth.


----------



## Dee1jay

kittymoomoo said:


> The couple of times I've used TRR I've used the address of my local FedEx inside a Kinkos as my shipping address.  This way it gets mailed directly there. I have the words "hold for customer" after my name, so they'll know I'll pick it up.  I then trace it during the day to see when they have it. They're open till midnight so it's super convenient for me.  I do the same for yoogiescloset via ups,  and fashionphile -via FedEx.  No missed packages deliveries.  Hth.



That. Is. Brilliant! 

I plan to give that a try on my next order. Thanks.


----------



## kittymoomoo

Dee1jay said:


> That. Is. Brilliant!
> 
> I plan to give that a try on my next order. Thanks.


I called all 3 and asked if this was o.k. with them, and they all said yes it's alright.  As long as my billing address is the same as my CC.


----------



## littlecherie

I've had great experiences with TheRealReal minus one recent incident -- bought black Alexander Wang Constance boots that were listed as size IT 39 / US 9, but in actuality... size IT 36 / US 6! I was really disappointed since they looked beautiful, so I wrote to them about the mistake and they hastily sent me a shipping label and gave me a refund soon after I sent the shoes out. I think one should definitely examine the high-res photos as much as possible since there can be errors like this in the written descriptions. However, all the clothing I've gotten has looked like-new and fit wonderfully, so TRR is still my fave luxury site atm.


----------



## Luv n bags

I am so pissed! A bracelet I ordered shows it was delivered last week.  It was left at my front door at almost 9:00pm on a Friday night.  Needless to say, I never received the package.

Now, the company has to do a trace and FedEx has to do a trace.  I can't believe they would send out an expensive item and not require a signature!
I am through with Real Real.  I was so looking forward to this bracelet, it was ridiculous.  Now, I will never have it.  
I have asked for a refund.  There is no way they will find the package.  There are so many stolen packages from my building, I am surprised they did not require a signature.  I am so disappointed!
In addition, I was traveling since early evening and did not return for several days.  That means the package was just sitting at my door for days! Ugh!!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Somebody just said that a Gucci Pelham handbag they purchased is fake from trr. It is a no return. Hopefully, they will get their money back. It is on the 'Authenticate this Gucci' thread.


----------



## Luv n bags

They can do a chargeback on their credit card.


----------



## EvaSchoen

A friend just sold a a new Prada bag there, everything was fine. But the commission is crazy high!!  you might want to consider some other resale online shops that take a lower commission in a range of 15-30%


----------



## bluerosespf

I've sold on TheRealReal. It was painless and I figure that's worth the smaller commissions. My items were many Hermès scarves, bracelets, and a couple of lower priced H bags (Evelyn and Double Sens).

I also bought a discontinued LV bag from them and was happy with both the bag and the price.


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> I am so pissed! A bracelet I ordered shows it was delivered last week.  It was left at my front door at almost 9:00pm on a Friday night.  Needless to say, I never received the package.
> 
> Now, the company has to do a trace and FedEx has to do a trace.  I can't believe they would send out an expensive item and not require a signature!
> I am through with Real Real.  I was so looking forward to this bracelet, it was ridiculous.  Now, I will never have it.
> I have asked for a refund.  There is no way they will find the package.  There are so many stolen packages from my building, I am surprised they did not require a signature.  I am so disappointed!
> In addition, I was traveling since early evening and did not return for several days.  That means the package was just sitting at my door for days! Ugh!!



Well, Fed Ex did their trace and the package was never found.  TRR credited my account, but I am truly disappointed.  I was waiting for an Hermes Lizard Kelly tour - in xs.  Which is so rare, I doubt I will ever find another one[emoji22]


----------



## Luv n bags

tigertrixie said:


> Well, Fed Ex did their trace and the package was never found.  TRR credited my account, but I am truly disappointed.  I was waiting for an Hermes Lizard Kelly tour - in xs.  Which is so rare, I doubt I will ever find another one[emoji22]



Sorry, just venting.  Another item I ordered that same day is missing.  I was never sent a tracking number, so I can't put a trace on it.  Ugh! So frustrating.

On the flip side, the items I have received are nice.  The prices are good and the selection is good.

The only items I was not impressed with were two Valentinos.  Both had to go back because one appeared to be crooked and the other was all scratched and dented.  

I have changed my delivery address.  Evidently, there is someone stealing packages around here.  I heard another resident on the phone complaining about a lost package.


----------



## luxi_max

Please do yourself a favor and stay away from this reseller.  I was happy to find a wallet that matches my sister in law's bag.  I bought for her as a birthday gift and it was described as "excellent, no visible sign of wear".  My SIL received the wallet and did not tell me about the condition until I visited her.  Let the pic speak for itself.


----------



## CaviarChanel

…  their website is down !!


----------



## Antonia

^^Yes, doing maintenance/upgrades.


----------



## Luv n bags

I have had pretty good luck on Real Real.  Last Bal bag I got was a bust! The handles were darkened and smelled.  The metallic on the bag was rubbed off in various areas and the corners were rubbed.

They graciously issued me a refund.  I told them they should describe the bag in better detail.  Now I see someone else just bought it.  Hope these issues don't bother them!


----------



## prepster

Not at all happy with my selling experience.  I won't go into detail, but they took a discontinued, limited edition bag which sells above retail, and a month before it was to go off consignment, marked it down for less than half of the original list price.  Of course it sold immediately.  I would not be a bit surprised if I see it re-listed somewhere.  I have noticed that their descriptions are not great, and sometimes not accurate.  I asked them repeatedly to list the components that go with the bag (which would be important to a collector buying an important bag) such as the booklet, original tags, lock, key and clochette and original dust bag and they didn't.  The small pieces I consigned went quickly for a fair price, but I will never consign with them again on an important piece.


----------



## Love Of My Life

prepster said:


> Not at all happy with my selling experience.  I won't go into detail, but they took a discontinued, limited edition bag which sells above retail, and a month before it was to go off consignment, marked it down for less than half of the original list price.  Of course it sold immediately.  I would not be a bit surprised if I see it re-listed somewhere.  I have noticed that their descriptions are not great, and sometimes not accurate.  I asked them repeatedly to list the components that go with the bag (which would be important to a collector buying an important bag) such as the booklet, original tags, lock, key and clochette and original dust bag and they didn't.  The small pieces I consigned went quickly for a fair price, but I will never consign with them again on an important piece.



Sorry to hear about your disappointing selling experience with TRR & am not surprised at all.

Many of the items are misdescribed as has been discussed on this thread & its unfortunate that TRR
doesn't pay attention to details nor requests from consignors.


----------



## Nikki_

prepster said:


> *Not at all happy with my selling experience.*  I won't go into detail, but they took a discontinued, limited edition bag which sells above retail, and a month before it was to go off consignment, marked it down for less than half of the original list price.  Of course it sold immediately.  I would not be a bit surprised if I see it re-listed somewhere.  I have noticed that their descriptions are not great, and sometimes not accurate.  I asked them repeatedly to list the components that go with the bag (which would be important to a collector buying an important bag) such as the booklet, original tags, lock, key and clochette and original dust bag and they didn't.  The small pieces I consigned went quickly for a fair price, but I will never consign with them again on an important piece.



Neither am I. 
I consigned with them a few years ago and wasn't very pleased but thought perhaps they've changed since some time has passed. I was wrong.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i am quite new to this site and have made just 1 purchase, which was as described and quite nice. because of that positive experience i have been surfing the site (handbags) and notice that 99.9% of the items are not returnable. can someone with more TRR experience please tell me why so many items cannot be returned? they barely show any good pictures of the handbags - never the bottom or full interior, so (authenticity aside) what happens if you get a really bad item in terms of wear?


----------



## sajero2

I just bought a rose gold ring from them. Took forever to get it (8 days) when it said it should take 2-3, but it was just as described and I'm happy with it. That was my first experience; I haven't bought a bag or anything that would need to be authenticated or anything.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I have ordered from them twice and  was very pleased. I wouldn't purchase anything non-returnable though.


----------



## shpahlc

Has anyone else noticed they have added more discount restrictions to brands (such as Stuart Weitzman, Iro, etc) that were previously not excluded from their daily 20% off sales? I have cancelled my first look membership due to this, as this is a huge turn off.


----------



## IStuckACello

Yup. And also they post new stuff throughout the day...


----------



## Kendall BC

shpahlc said:


> Has anyone else noticed they have added more discount restrictions to brands (such as Stuart Weitzman, Iro, etc) that were previously not excluded from their daily 20% off sales? I have cancelled my first look membership due to this, as this is a huge turn off.



I think they have a glitch. No discount for all newly listed Hermes scarves. It's funny because I see some returned items, originally sold with the 20% discount, now back on sale excluded from the 20% discount. Their price becomes ridiculous without the 20% off, so I believe it's a glitch. Somebody needs to report it to them.


----------



## missrcc

apologies if this has already been asked, but i scrolled through and didn't see this addressed.
does anybody have experience with TRR selling them an inauthentic bag with a no return policy? i'm pretty sure the bag i just ordered isn't authentic and i want to know if anyone has been able to successfully recover their money despite the no return policy. i'm so frustrated!


----------



## Adaniels729

missrcc said:


> apologies if this has already been asked, but i scrolled through and didn't see this addressed.
> does anybody have experience with TRR selling them an inauthentic bag with a no return policy? i'm pretty sure the bag i just ordered isn't authentic and i want to know if anyone has been able to successfully recover their money despite the no return policy. i'm so frustrated!



They guarantee authenticity. If you have it authenticated and its deemed a fake they will take it back.  Make sure you ask for a prepaid return label and a refund of your shipping fee if it turns out to be fake.


----------



## Kendall BC

missrcc said:


> apologies if this has already been asked, but i scrolled through and didn't see this addressed.
> does anybody have experience with TRR selling them an inauthentic bag with a no return policy? i'm pretty sure the bag i just ordered isn't authentic and i want to know if anyone has been able to successfully recover their money despite the no return policy. i'm so frustrated!



Yes, they'll take it back. It happened to me.


----------



## missrcc

ms.kim said:


> Yes, they'll take it back. It happened to me.


thanks for the reply! did you have it independently authenticated or did you just make the judgment yourself?


----------



## Kendall BC

missrcc said:


> thanks for the reply! did you have it independently authenticated or did you just make the judgment yourself?



It was quite obvious, so I called them right away and talked to someone there and they agreed based on my description. They refunded me when they got the item back.


----------



## morejunkny

ms.kim said:


> It was quite obvious, so I called them right away and talked to someone there and they agreed based on my description. They refunded me when they got the item back.



This happened to me too.


----------



## Nikki_

*In reading over some reviews of The Real Real online, this one caught my eye: (Review isn't mine)*

“Consignors Beware!!!!!”

"I sent several items to be consigned on August 31. I was told I'd receive 60% commission. The items were listed and they sold $1428 in the month of September. Strangely one of my items, a $425 Burberry coat was not listed for sale for a month. I had to email to get them to list it. On my online account it listed my commission as 60% which would be paid on October 15. Suddenly on October 1 the online account showed 55% commission. It stated that I needed to sell $72 more to be entitled to the 60% commission- any amount under that would be 55%. I contacted customer service and was told that they changed their policy on October 1. Clearly bait and and switch!!! How can they change our commission agreement retroactively? Why did they hold back an item to make it difficult to reach the minimum? I'm fighting it but it does not appear that they are trustworthy."

https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.therealreal.com


*For those who consign with The Real Real, it seems that this reviewer is indeed accurate. Apparently, the "Consignor Terms" have changed as of Oct. 1st. Instead of receiving 60% (not to mention coupon codes) it's now 55%. *


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> *In reading over some reviews of The Real Real online, this one caught my eye: (Review isn't mine)*
> 
> “Consignors Beware!!!!!”
> 
> "I sent several items to be consigned on August 31. I was told I'd receive 60% commission. The items were listed and they sold $1428 in the month of September. Strangely one of my items, a $425 Burberry coat was not listed for sale for a month. I had to email to get them to list it. On my online account it listed my commission as 60% which would be paid on October 15. Suddenly on October 1 the online account showed 55% commission. It stated that I needed to sell $72 more to be entitled to the 60% commission- any amount under that would be 55%. I contacted customer service and was told that they changed their policy on October 1. Clearly bait and and switch!!! How can they change our commission agreement retroactively? Why did they hold back an item to make it difficult to reach the minimum? I'm fighting it but it does not appear that they are trustworthy."
> 
> https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.therealreal.com
> 
> 
> *For those who consign with The Real Real, it seems that this reviewer is indeed accurate. Apparently, the "Consignor Terms" have changed as of Oct. 1st. Instead of receiving 60% (not to mention coupon codes) it's now 55%. *


I'm not sure that's legal. While I don't know contract law and I'm aware that TOS can be subject to change, I'm not sure they can retroactively do what they're doing.

If someone consigns an item and the commission at the time of consignment is a certain amount, that's an agreement made between the two parties. For TRR to change that agreement without the acceptance of the consignor is wrong.

In this type of case, with a company the size of TRR and the amount of money involved, I'd check with the attorney general's consumer protection division, starting in the states where they're registered.

I believe they CAN change their fees anytime but can't reduce the payout on items received and agreed to prior to the change.

I don't do business with TRR because I don't like many of their ways of doing business but if someone is getting hit by this new change, I'd recommend going after them.

ETA: If someone knows contract law, I'd love to know what they think.


----------



## Nikki_

BeenBurned said:


> I'm not sure that's legal. While I don't know contract law and I'm aware that TOS can be subject to change, I'm not sure they can retroactively do what they're doing.
> 
> *If someone consigns an item and the commission at the time of consignment is a certain amount, that's an agreement made between the two parties. For TRR to change that agreement without the acceptance of the consignor is wrong.*
> 
> In this type of case, with a company the size of TRR and the amount of money involved, I'd check with the attorney general's consumer protection division, starting in the states where they're registered.
> 
> I believe they CAN change their fees anytime but can't reduce the payout on items received and agreed to prior to the change.
> 
> I don't do business with TRR because I don't like many of their ways of doing business but if someone is getting hit by this new change, I'd recommend going after them.
> 
> ETA: If someone knows contract law, I'd love to know what they think.



You bring up some valid points. 

If a consignor sends them merchandise to sell prior to their TOS change on Oct. 1st, how could they change the payout percentage? Is that even legal to do?


----------



## BeenBurned

Nikki_ said:


> You bring up some valid points.
> 
> If a consignor sends them merchandise to sell prior to their TOS change on Oct. 1st, how could they change the payout percentage? Is that even legal to do?


My point exactly! I think the consignor would win a lawsuit (Judge Judy, are you on board?) if TRR pulled that! 

And as a principle gal, I'd go after TRR if they did that to me. (But then again, not liking the way they do business, I don't buy from nor sell to them. Plus, from what I've read on other threads on TPF, they don't seem to care what they're customers want.)


----------



## restricter

BeenBurned said:


> My point exactly! I think the consignor would win a lawsuit (Judge Judy, are you on board?) if TRR pulled that!
> 
> And as a principle gal, I'd go after TRR if they did that to me. (But then again, not liking the way they do business, I don't buy from nor sell to them. Plus, from what I've read on other threads on TPF, they don't seem to care what they're customers want.)



If it was me, I'd file a complaint with the California dept of consumer affairs and see what happens next.  No need to take them to court when you can get the attorney general to put the pressure on for you.


----------



## BeenBurned

restricter said:


> If it was me, I'd file a complaint with the California dept of consumer affairs and see what happens next.  No need to take them to court when you can get the attorney general to put the pressure on for you.


True. That's why I mentioned the attorney general in my previous post.  

Although seeing TRR trying to defend this practice in front of a bull like Judge Judy would be fun!


----------



## Handbagmenageri

I keep trying to score Chanel brooches on TRR and I check religiously throughout the day. However they are always sold before I even see they are listed. Has anyone had success with scoring Chanel on TRR? Any tips?


----------



## missrcc

thank you to those of you who responded. i was able to send back the bag and get a refund. but guess what? today i noticed they relisted the bag on their site.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Handbagmenageri said:


> I keep trying to score Chanel brooches on TRR and I check religiously throughout the day. However they are always sold before I even see they are listed. Has anyone had success with scoring Chanel on TRR? Any tips?




Are you a First Look member? That may or may not help, but you may get the head start that you need


----------



## Handbagmenageri

hotshot said:


> Are you a First Look member? That may or may not help, but you may get the head start that you need



I'm not but when I checked out first look it said it was only a heads up on sales. If it's a heads up on everything I will definitely join!


----------



## johnnyrocket144

Does anyone have any recent experience on the ability to return bags to TRR if they turn out to be fake?  There's a bag I'm coveting on TRR, but I'm afraid to buy it because I've heard some horror stories about how hard it is to get a fake bag returned (although almost all of the horror stories that I've heard have been from 2015 and early 2016, so I'm not sure whether TRR has changed its ways after all of the complaints).


----------



## johnnyrocket144

missrcc said:


> thank you to those of you who responded. i was able to send back the bag and get a refund. but guess what? today i noticed they relisted the bag on their site.



Did TRR give you a problem returning it?  Did you have to show that you had it authenticated and it came back as fake?


----------



## BeenBurned

johnnyrocket144 said:


> Does anyone have any recent experience on the ability to return bags to TRR if they turn out to be fake?  There's a bag I'm coveting on TRR, but I'm afraid to buy it because I've heard some horror stories about how hard it is to get a fake bag returned (although almost all of the horror stories that I've heard have been from 2015 and early 2016, so I'm not sure whether TRR has changed its ways after all of the complaints).


The best protection is to use a c.c. to fund the payment. If TRR isn't cooperative, the c.c. company will have your back plus hit them with a chargeback fee. It'll cost them more than had they just issued a refund upon return of the item.


----------



## MontaukWaves

How long does it take for TRR to process and put items sent for consignment on the site? I sent a box of items and tracking shows it arrived a week ago and I haven't received any updates from them.


----------



## missrcc

johnnyrocket144 said:


> Did TRR give you a problem returning it?  Did you have to show that you had it authenticated and it came back as fake?



what i actually ended up doing was buying an authentic version of the bag and then sending them side by side photos demonstrating where the differences were. prior to doing that, they were being very slow at responding to me and kept talking about having it sent in to be reevaluated, blah blah blah, but once i did that they offered to process a refund once i sent it back. they processed my refund two days after tracking showed it had been received back at their facility.


----------



## Mrs_A75

I ordered a Speedy 35, and received it today. It is definitely 100% authentic (whew), and the shipping was fast.  I was hesitant, because of reviews I read (other sites and on here..I came here first.. lol), but my experience was good. 
Whoever owned my pre-loved bag really took great care of it. 
Nothing bad to say...


----------



## sammytheMUA

If i wanted to get something authenticated from the real real what steps should i take? It's an older handbag


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi, just want to add a comment about "shipping was fast"…  It all depends on where you are and which warehouse the item is coming from.  If you are in the east coast and item is in their NJ warehouse, it will be quick but NOT when you are in the west coast as it takes up to a good week (7 *business* days) to arrive at your door steps.  Just thought to share.
p/s:  Not sure since when but items do come from their new Brisbane CA warehouse too.


----------



## Kendall BC

Ugh, I hate the fact that they stopped applying 20% on Hermes items. Their pricing is crazy high now without the discount.


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

I love TRR but have never bought any bags from there. I refuse to buy a bag because it may not be authentic. However, I have purchased clothing, shoes, and scarves from TRR! I have returned dresses and other things if they didn't fit, and I was refunded within a reasonable timeframe.


----------



## Healthyshopaholic

KPCoppola said:


> I have a bunch of designer preowned apparel items that are not selling on ebay...wondering if anyone has had any luck with realreal.com...they give 60% of the selling price, but I am not sure if they get any web traffic or not.


The Real Real is pretty legit. My friend recently purchased a blazer from them that said "very Good" and it looked great.  The only thing I don't like about hteir site is that some items are so old. WHo wants a bag from 5-10 years ago?


----------



## Healthyshopaholic

BalenciagaKitte said:


> I love TRR but have never bought any bags from there. I refuse to buy a bag because it may not be authentic. However, I have purchased clothing, shoes, and scarves from TRR! I have returned dresses and other things if they didn't fit, and I was refunded within a reasonable timeframe.


I won't purchase a bag from them because unlike with their clothing they don't let you return bags!


----------



## MSO13

I'm looking forward to adding my experience with TRR here. I just received a very expensive Hermes Croc Lindy from them. The bag was sold as Very Good condition and it is definitely not in Very Good condition. It has over a dozen white, sticky residue spots all over the skin. None of which are disclosed, one does show in the photos but it's white so it looked like patina/shine. It also has many more dings, scratches and patina then I would consider Very Good. More like good to fair. 

I called and politely asked what the next steps would be as they list bags as Final Sale. I was asked to submit photos of the spots and await a reply from management. I hope they take care of a return quickly. I used my Amex and PayPal just in case something was wrong with authenticity. I believe it's authentic, it's just the opposite of good condition and if H spa could have fixed this, the spots wouldn't be there on an 8 year old bag.  Lesson learned for me, I won't be trying them again. They don't provide enough photos nor do they properly disclose condition. 
Wish me luck!


----------



## Love Of My Life

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm looking forward to adding my experience with TRR here. I just received a very expensive Hermes Croc Lindy from them. The bag was sold as Very Good condition and it is definitely not in Very Good condition. It has over a dozen white, sticky residue spots all over the skin. None of which are disclosed, one does show in the photos but it's white so it looked like patina/shine. It also has many more dings, scratches and patina then I would consider Very Good. More like good to fair.
> 
> I called and politely asked what the next steps would be as they list bags as Final Sale. I was asked to submit photos of the spots and await a reply from management. I hope they take care of a return quickly. I used my Amex and PayPal just in case something was wrong with authenticity. I believe it's authentic, it's just the opposite of good condition and if H spa could have fixed this, the spots wouldn't be there on an 8 year old bag.  Lesson learned for me, I won't be trying them again. They don't provide enough photos nor do they properly disclose condition.
> Wish me luck!



Do wish you luck & would give TRR 24-48 hours to respond as that would seem to be a sufficient amount of time to get back to you.
There should be no reason for further delay since you have submitted your "photos"
TRR does not provide accurate condition reports IMO & thus buying an item from TRR can be challenging from my several experiences
I was also told by client service rep that "very good condition" is like the bottom of the
condition barrel....
When will TRR get it right with having the right people on their team to disclose pertinent info..


----------



## CaviarChanel

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm looking forward to adding my experience with TRR here. I just received a very expensive Hermes Croc Lindy from them. The bag was sold as Very Good condition and it is definitely not in Very Good condition. It has over a dozen white, sticky residue spots all over the skin. None of which are disclosed, one does show in the photos but it's white so it looked like patina/shine. It also has many more dings, scratches and patina then I would consider Very Good. More like good to fair.
> 
> I called and politely asked what the next steps would be as they list bags as Final Sale. I was asked to submit photos of the spots and await a reply from management. I hope they take care of a return quickly. I used my Amex and PayPal just in case something was wrong with authenticity. I believe it's authentic, it's just the opposite of good condition and if H spa could have fixed this, the spots wouldn't be there on an 8 year old bag.  Lesson learned for me, I won't be trying them again. They don't provide enough photos nor do they properly disclose condition.
> Wish me luck!



Hi all,
Coincidentally, I bought a shawl from TRR recently and the condition was listed as 'Very good. Minor pilling throughout fabric" at a non-discounted* price.  When it arrived ten days later, it was NOT minor but PILLING all over the cashmere; there was a stain the size of a quarter, a long snag that spreads from the center to the border, (at least) three repairs on another long snag so much so that the  prints were distorted and NONE of this was mentioned in the listing.
I spoke to their Customer service on sunday and forwarded pictures of all the issues.  She offered me a $25.00 site credit or return the shawl.  As I was leaving today on a trip and do not have time to deal with it, I had asked for a price adjustment instead.  A similar reply - "await for management decision within 24 to 48 hours".
Looks like their CS have been trained to give the SAME response to the complaints these days.
*  their usual 20% discount
Also, I wonder about "Pristine" condition - is this the equivalent of likely used????


----------



## MSO13

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi all,
> Coincidentally, I bought a shawl from TRR recently and the condition was listed as 'Very good. Minor pilling throughout fabric" at a non-discounted* price.  When it arrived ten days later, it was NOT minor but PILLING all over the cashmere; there was a stain the size of a quarter, a long snag that spreads from the center to the border, (at least) three repairs on another long snag so much so that the  prints were distorted and NONE of this was mentioned in the listing.
> I spoke to their Customer service on sunday and forwarded pictures of all the issues.  She offered me a $25.00 site credit or return the shawl.  As I was leaving today on a trip and do not have time to deal with it, I had asked for a price adjustment instead.  A similar reply - "await for management decision within 24 to 48 hours".
> Looks like their CS have been trained to give the SAME response to the complaints these days.
> *  their usual 20% discount
> Also, I wonder about "Pristine" condition - is this the equivalent of likely used????



So are you still waiting to hear back about a price adjustment? I can't believe their grading scale. 

This bag I got is a ruined piece, you can't scrape this residue off (not that I tried, I took my photos and packed that baby right back up) and it can't be dyed or treated with remover as it's Crocodile. I would assume that the consignor tried to get H to save the bag as it cost about the same as a compact car in 2008 so if H couldn't clean it, there's no way I'm going to hang onto it unless the price adjustment was free. It could sell on eBay as badly damaged for about 1/2 of what TRR was selling it for. 

I'm going to keep playing it politely for now but I was very firm, I expect the response to come with a return label or I will head on over to dispute with Amex.  I don't like the way they conduct themselves though, many other consignment sites are able to take 12 clear photos and highlight damage, people still buy if they're informed and aware. I wouldn't have minded any of the disclosed flaws but I don't like being tricked into buying a bag that looks like gum or putty was smeared over it and then badly cleaned.  I also read here that when they do take these items back, someone else usually buys them after they re-list them. It's a shameful practice.

This was to be a big birthday gift to myself so this knocked the wind out of my sails but I'm sure something great will come along as I get this resolved.


----------



## Luv n bags

MrsOwen3 said:


> So are you still waiting to hear back about a price adjustment? I can't believe their grading scale.
> 
> This bag I got is a ruined piece, you can't scrape this residue off (not that I tried, I took my photos and packed that baby right back up) and it can't be dyed or treated with remover as it's Crocodile. I would assume that the consignor tried to get H to save the bag as it cost about the same as a compact car in 2008 so if H couldn't clean it, there's no way I'm going to hang onto it unless the price adjustment was free. It could sell on eBay as badly damaged for about 1/2 of what TRR was selling it for.
> 
> I'm going to keep playing it politely for now but I was very firm, I expect the response to come with a return label or I will head on over to dispute with Amex.  I don't like the way they conduct themselves though, many other consignment sites are able to take 12 clear photos and highlight damage, people still buy if they're informed and aware. I wouldn't have minded any of the disclosed flaws but I don't like being tricked into buying a bag that looks like gum or putty was smeared over it and then badly cleaned.  I also read here that when they do take these items back, someone else usually buys them after they re-list them. It's a shameful practice.
> 
> This was to be a big birthday gift to myself so this knocked the wind out of my sails but I'm sure something great will come along as I get this resolved.



Sorry this happened to you.  I went through a phase of purchasing a ton of stuff through TRR.  Some of the bags were so bad, I insisted on my money back.  I spent so much money with them, that they did take the bags back.  Was I disappointed! Just like you, the winds were taken from my sails, too.

I did have to threaten to do a chargeback on my credit card - which lit a fire under their feet.

I am taking a chance by ordering one more bag.   Let's see what the condition is.  I hope it is in good condition.  I so want this one purse!


----------



## Love Of My Life

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi all,
> Coincidentally, I bought a shawl from TRR recently and the condition was listed as 'Very good. Minor pilling throughout fabric" at a non-discounted* price.  When it arrived ten days later, it was NOT minor but PILLING all over the cashmere; there was a stain the size of a quarter, a long snag that spreads from the center to the border, (at least) three repairs on another long snag so much so that the  prints were distorted and NONE of this was mentioned in the listing.
> I spoke to their Customer service on sunday and forwarded pictures of all the issues.  She offered me a $25.00 site credit or return the shawl.  As I was leaving today on a trip and do not have time to deal with it, I had asked for a price adjustment instead.  A similar reply - "await for management decision within 24 to 48 hours".
> Looks like their CS have been trained to give the SAME response to the complaints these days.
> *  their usual 20% discount
> Also, I wonder about "Pristine" condition - is this the equivalent of likely used????






CaviarChanel said:


> Hi all,
> Coincidentally, I bought a shawl from TRR recently and the condition was listed as 'Very good. Minor pilling throughout fabric" at a non-discounted* price.  When it arrived ten days later, it was NOT minor but PILLING all over the cashmere; there was a stain the size of a quarter, a long snag that spreads from the center to the border, (at least) three repairs on another long snag so much so that the  prints were distorted and NONE of this was mentioned in the listing.
> I spoke to their Customer service on sunday and forwarded pictures of all the issues.  She offered me a $25.00 site credit or return the shawl.  As I was leaving today on a trip and do not have time to deal with it, I had asked for a price adjustment instead.  A similar reply - "await for management decision within 24 to 48 hours".
> Looks like their CS have been trained to give the SAME response to the complaints these days.
> *  their usual 20% discount
> Also, I wonder about "Pristine" condition - is this the equivalent of likely used????



Very good is pretty typical of poor condition IMO from what I was told from TRR reps.
Excellent or pristine is usually described more accurately & those items may have original tags attached
There are so many people who work a TRR who really have no sense of describing "condition".. They do not  see
"stains" & they don't seem to smell "scents" (such as perfume & perspiration odors) compounded by not
accurate descriptions including sizing & measurements.
The $25.00 is the starting "negotiation" process..


----------



## MSO13

tigertrixie said:


> Sorry this happened to you.  I went through a phase of purchasing a ton of stuff through TRR.  Some of the bags were so bad, I insisted on my money back.  I spent so much money with them, that they did take the bags back.  Was I disappointed! Just like you, the winds were taken from my sails, too.
> 
> I did have to threaten to do a chargeback on my credit card - which lit a fire under their feet.
> 
> I am taking a chance by ordering one more bag.   Let's see what the condition is.  I hope it is in good condition.  I so want this one purse!



Thank you, as @hotshot suggested I'm giving them the 48hr grace period to come back with a professional response before I start reminding them of Amex's excellent customer protection policies. I have never bought from them before but it's an 11K purchase and a bag in this condition should be about half that and listed as Fair condition which TRR doesn't seem to understand. I don't want a price reduction or to spend my holiday weekend negotiating so I'm hoping they just take it back quickly. I work in service and I'm very nice until I'm really pissed, then I would hate to be the person who has to deal with me. Too many years of sucking it up when clients freak out at me I guess. 

I hope your bag is in good shape when it comes! I will never roll the dice with them again but to be honest I almost anticipated this being the way it would go-there just weren't enough photos to be sure. Big lesson learned for me.

It's my 40th and I so wanted something really special to mark the occasion but reaching 40 with the maturity not to lose it over something like this is a gift too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you, as @hotshot suggested I'm giving them the 48hr grace period to come back with a professional response before I start reminding them of Amex's excellent customer protection policies. I have never bought from them before but it's an 11K purchase and a bag in this condition should be about half that and listed as Fair condition which TRR doesn't seem to understand. I don't want a price reduction or to spend my holiday weekend negotiating so I'm hoping they just take it back quickly. I work in service and I'm very nice until I'm really pissed, then I would hate to be the person who has to deal with me. Too many years of sucking it up when clients freak out at me I guess.
> 
> I hope your bag is in good shape when it comes! I will never roll the dice with them again but to be honest I almost anticipated this being the way it would go-there just weren't enough photos to be sure. Big lesson learned for me.
> 
> It's my 40th and I so wanted something really special to mark the occasion but reaching 40 with the maturity not to lose it over something like this is a gift too.



Happy 40th to you...don't let this spoil it for you...
Think many of us can play fair when it comes to a situation such as this, but don't push our buttons because it doesn't result in a good ending.
TRR does not sadly speaking describe items accurately & they still don't seem to hire qualified or knowledgeable people who know how
to do that & haven't stepped up to the plate to "learn either" by all the various comments madae here with regard to "condition"...
Pretty sure TRR will be closed over the weekend ( Sat & Sun) so hope you have your answer by Friday.. otherwise I would just dispute
the charge with Amex send pictures & Amex should have your back on this
48 hours is a reasonable amount of time to look at the pictures & make a decision
Good luck & keep us posted


----------



## MSO13

Well guys, I'm very happy to report that they have already processed the full refund and sent me a shipping label. No questions asked. 

I'm taping it up and handing to Fed Ex shortly. While I'm not thrilled with the failure to disclose the damage, I'm very pleased they took care of it so quickly. I appreciate you guys for listening and the good thoughts! I don't spend a lot of time outside the H forum but thanks for sharing your experiences too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

MrsOwen3 said:


> Well guys, I'm very happy to report that they have already processed the full refund and sent me a shipping label. No questions asked.
> 
> I'm taping it up and handing to Fed Ex shortly. While I'm not thrilled with the failure to disclose the damage, I'm very pleased they took care of it so quickly. I appreciate you guys for listening and the good thoughts! I don't spend a lot of time outside the H forum but thanks for sharing your experiences too.



Hands down the right thing for TRR to do... a picture is worth a thousand words!!
And the manager/supervisor in charge of H needs to look at that bag up close & personal & if it is
re-listed (which is likely will be) the condition needs to be accurately disclosed..
No one else should go through this, IMO


----------



## MSO13

hotshot said:


> Hands down the right thing for TRR to do... a picture is worth a thousand words!!
> And the manager/supervisor in charge of H needs to look at that bag up close & personal & if it is
> re-listed (which is likely will be) the condition needs to be accurately disclosed..
> No one else should go through this, IMO



I agree that they will relist so I'll keep an eye on it.  It should be priced much lower, it started at 13K which is pretty appalling with this damage. I don't think any of the other big H consignors would take it in this condition. This is considered "beater" condition to me. A shame because at half the price and without the sticky stuff I would have worn the bag to death! 

I misspoke, they processed my shipping refund and I imagine they will refund the bag purchase when it arrives to them. It'll be to them tomorrow so I would expect it'll all be taken care of by end of next week with the holiday. Conveniently Fed Ex showed up at my office about 10 minutes after I got the label. 

It's definitely not going to ruin my birthday, I'm spending it with my whole family. It's practically a miracle for us all to be in the same city so that's a million times better than a bag any day. And I told my H SA about the Lindy disaster and she's trying to find me something to make up for it


----------



## Love Of My Life

MrsOwen3 said:


> I agree that they will relist so I'll keep an eye on it.  It should be priced much lower, it started at 13K which is pretty appalling with this damage. I don't think any of the other big H consignors would take it in this condition. This is considered "beater" condition to me. A shame because at half the price and without the sticky stuff I would have worn the bag to death!
> 
> I misspoke, they processed my shipping refund and I imagine they will refund the bag purchase when it arrives to them. It'll be to them tomorrow so I would expect it'll all be taken care of by end of next week with the holiday. Conveniently Fed Ex showed up at my office about 10 minutes after I got the label.
> 
> It's definitely not going to ruin my birthday, I'm spending it with my whole family. It's practically a miracle for us all to be in the same city so that's a million times better than a bag any day. And I told my H SA about the Lindy disaster and she's trying to find me something to make up for it



Have a wonderful birthday & being with your family is a priceless gift!! Enjoy the day!!


----------



## Luv n bags

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you, as @hotshot suggested I'm giving them the 48hr grace period to come back with a professional response before I start reminding them of Amex's excellent customer protection policies. I have never bought from them before but it's an 11K purchase and a bag in this condition should be about half that and listed as Fair condition which TRR doesn't seem to understand. I don't want a price reduction or to spend my holiday weekend negotiating so I'm hoping they just take it back quickly. I work in service and I'm very nice until I'm really pissed, then I would hate to be the person who has to deal with me. Too many years of sucking it up when clients freak out at me I guess.
> 
> I hope your bag is in good shape when it comes! I will never roll the dice with them again but to be honest I almost anticipated this being the way it would go-there just weren't enough photos to be sure. Big lesson learned for me.
> 
> It's my 40th and I so wanted something really special to mark the occasion but reaching 40 with the maturity not to lose it over something like this is a gift too.



Hope it works out!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## nikksterxx

I ordered an LV wallet from them and realized two of the corners have peeled glazing. This was not mentioned in the condition. I wonder if TRR will do anything


----------



## Love Of My Life

nikksterxx said:


> I ordered an LV wallet from them and realized two of the corners have peeled glazing. This was not mentioned in the condition. I wonder if TRR will do anything




Suggest you contact CS & send a photo of the corners that have peeled glazing..
Was it a recent purchase & did you remove the security tag?
If the tag was removed, you may have a problem...


----------



## nikksterxx

hotshot said:


> Suggest you contact CS & send a photo of the corners that have peeled glazing..
> Was it a recent purchase & did you remove the security tag?
> If the tag was removed, you may have a problem...



I purchased on 11/17/16 and it didn't come with a security tag as there was no where to attach it. I sent them a message from the website but it didn't allow me to attach any pictures.

I don't want to return it - as everything else is fine but I want some type of compensation so I can put that towards getting it repaired. Not sure if TRR will even consider that though.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nikksterxx said:


> I purchased on 11/17/16 and it didn't come with a security tag as there was no where to attach it. I sent them a message from the website but it didn't allow me to attach any pictures.
> 
> I don't want to return it - as everything else is fine but I want some type of compensation so I can put that towards getting it repaired. Not sure if TRR will even consider that though.



I'm not sure if TRR will offer you any compensation but would suggest contacting customer service to see what their policy
is for this crcumstance


----------



## ccbaggirl89

just my 2 cents. purchased 1 chanel bag, 1 prada bag, and 1 cashmere burberry scarf, all within the past 5 months. the burberry scarf was listed as 'excellent' and it was more like 'average' ; it looked slightly used. the chanel bag was listed as 'very good' but was actually excellent and had accessories with it that were not even listed in the ad, so i was super happy with that purchase. the prada was listed as 'very good' and was that. i've been satisfied so far with the items, but i buy used and vintage all the time, so my expectations are never too high. i also blow up every single pic trr provides and go over it a few hundred times - the description often doesn't mention wear, corners, and leather issues that are quite visible in the photos. considering the price of the items on the site, 4 or 5 generic pics isn't enough and that bugs me a lot. but i'd shop there again for sure.


----------



## celinebottegalove

I have to admit I was shocked that they accepted my Celine phantom to resell... I had a Sales Rep come to my house to look at other things... I didn't think they would accept this particular item so I didn't even have it in the "sell" pile.  But once she saw it she said "All Celine bags have resale value and customers can't return them anyway!" So they took my Phantom and listed it as "Very Good"  (imho it was horrible - scratched multiple times across the front) and listed as Final sale. Within hours, someone bought it - but I feel kind of guilty about it!!


----------



## Chanbal

celinebottegalove said:


> I have to admit I was shocked that they accepted my Celine phantom to resell... I had a Sales Rep come to my house to look at other things... I didn't think they would accept this particular item so I didn't even have it in the "sell" pile.  But once she saw it she said "All Celine bags have resale value and customers can't return them anyway!" So they took my Phantom and listed it as "Very Good"  (imho it was horrible - scratched multiple times across the front) and listed as Final sale. Within hours, someone bought it - but I feel kind of guilty about it!!



Thanks for posting this; it is too risky to buy purses from TRR that can't be returned.

I don't understand how they price their items. They priced one of my Chanel cardigans virtually unused far below similar cardigans. I have also seen different prices for the same jacket .


----------



## jessla

I wanted to post that I recently had a very good experience with TRR.  I was nervous purchasing from them after seeing that some have had bad experiences especially with receiving inauthentic merchandise.  However, I took a chance and ordered a pair of Louboutins that appeared to only have minor wear on the red soles (which I am going to cover up anyway with red rubber ones).  I really wanted a pair of Louboutins for my wedding but am spending so much on everything else so I'm not in a position to be buying brand new Loubis right now.  Anyway, they came in and they were in pristine condition!  Definitely authentic as they had the same beautiful craftsmanship as my other Loubis.  And, as shown on the website, there was only minor wear on the red bottom which is currently getting covered up at the cobbler as we speak!  I wanted to share my good experience for others to see.  I will definitely try TRR again.  Though, I probably wouldn't have ordered if it was not returnable.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I also had a great experience with my latest purchase - 2 clothing items during their Thanksgiving sale. Purchased Thanksgiving day and hubby fell over the box last night. That was some speedy shipping! Plus both items are as described and fit well (which is great since they are not returnable!)


----------



## Allisonfaye

Does 'with tags' mean NEW with tags? Anyone know?


----------



## sajero2

Allisonfaye said:


> Does 'with tags' mean NEW with tags? Anyone know?


Not if the condition doesn't say that. See what they say specifically for condition: Excellent, Very good, etc.


----------



## MSO13

MrsOwen3 said:


> I agree that they will relist so I'll keep an eye on it.  It should be priced much lower, it started at 13K which is pretty appalling with this damage. I don't think any of the other big H consignors would take it in this condition. This is considered "beater" condition to me. A shame because at half the price and without the sticky stuff I would have worn the bag to death!
> 
> I misspoke, they processed my shipping refund and I imagine they will refund the bag purchase when it arrives to them. It'll be to them tomorrow so I would expect it'll all be taken care of by end of next week with the holiday. Conveniently Fed Ex showed up at my office about 10 minutes after I got the label.
> 
> It's definitely not going to ruin my birthday, I'm spending it with my whole family. It's practically a miracle for us all to be in the same city so that's a million times better than a bag any day. And I told my H SA about the Lindy disaster and she's trying to find me something to make up for it



Just wanted to add that TRR did process my refund today, so with the holiday about 4 business days since they got the bag. I'm happy it was sorted out rather painlessly and I'm also happy to add that I found a lovely Birkin for less money as my birthday bag!

Since I believe TRR reads this forum, I would encourage them to take more photos, add more details and invest in better security tags and not leave bags as final sale. I won't consider them again based on not being sure about condition and the final sale policy.

And I just looked and the bag is listed again with no info about the sticky stuff or condition at the same old price. So while it's great that there's been recent post about successful purchases, this is just shady business.


----------



## mangowife

I very recently started to consign with TRR (Happy so far) and I've also bought a few things. Good experience so far. I received my LV empreinte fascinante this week and it looks hardly used. I'm happy with that, even though I may have paid more than maybe I should've (was only a few hundred less than retail - but it's discontinued). For its condition, I'm happy.

And also got a pair of mikimoto pearl and diamond hoops today. One of the hoops' closure isn't so secure, and I'll prob find a way to fix it (similar thing happened with some hoops from Costco). Otherwise the condition is great and it came with orig box too. I'll note the description says it's 1.9" drop but I think it's a typo - it's actually 0.9" drop.

I have some more things coming from TRR. So far, so good!


----------



## Love Of My Life

MrsOwen3 said:


> Just wanted to add that TRR did process my refund today, so with the holiday about 4 business days since they got the bag. I'm happy it was sorted out rather painlessly and I'm also happy to add that I found a lovely Birkin for less money as my birthday bag!
> 
> Since I believe TRR reads this forum, I would encourage them to take more photos, add more details and invest in better security tags and not leave bags as final sale. I won't consider them again based on not being sure about condition and the final sale policy.
> 
> And I just looked and the bag is listed again with no info about the sticky stuff or condition at the same old price. So while it's great that there's been recent post about successful purchases, this is just shady business.



Interesting how they left out such an important detail on such an expensive bag. Do agree, this is shady business & not in their best interest(IMO) 
but some other buyer will come along buy the bag & the "sticky stuff or condition" may not bother them in the least. That is what TRR counts on,
IYKWIM

Glad you found a bag of your liking & for those if you keep looking around, a bag of your choice will surface sooner than later.
Enjoy, MrsOwen3


----------



## Allisonfaye

sajero2 said:


> Not if the condition doesn't say that. See what they say specifically for condition: Excellent, Very good, etc.


It said pristine. That implies to me it has been worn. Why say 'with tags'? I think that's intentionally misleading.


----------



## highend

Allisonfaye said:


> It said pristine. That implies to me it has been worn. Why say 'with tags'? I think that's intentionally misleading.



As a person who has consigned new with tags unworn items with them, I notice that they often label them as pristine (sometimes not even mentioning that the tags are attached).


----------



## highend

jessla said:


> I wanted to post that I recently had a very good experience with TRR.  I was nervous purchasing from them after seeing that some have had bad experiences especially with receiving inauthentic merchandise.  However, I took a chance and ordered a pair of Louboutins that appeared to only have minor wear on the red soles (which I am going to cover up anyway with red rubber ones).  I really wanted a pair of Louboutins for my wedding but am spending so much on everything else so I'm not in a position to be buying brand new Loubis right now.  Anyway, they came in and they were in pristine condition!  Definitely authentic as they had the same beautiful craftsmanship as my other Loubis.  And, as shown on the website, there was only minor wear on the red bottom which is currently getting covered up at the cobbler as we speak!  I wanted to share my good experience for others to see.  I will definitely try TRR again.  Though, I probably wouldn't have ordered if it was not returnable.


Beautiful shoes...enjoy!


----------



## lyseiki8

Allisonfaye said:


> It said pristine. That implies to me it has been worn. Why say 'with tags'? I think that's intentionally misleading.



SO I noticed their listing descriptions are all over the place … sometimes I saw "lock/key NOT included" .. and then there was key or both in one or two pictures.    

Just for my personal conclusion - buying from The RealReal is sometimes the draw of the luck unlike from other consignors e.g. YC or fashionphile which are LESS of a surprise when you receive your packages. 

And "intentionally misleading" and "shady business" I do believe.


----------



## sajero2

lyseiki8 said:


> SO I noticed their listing descriptions are all over the place … sometimes I saw "lock/key NOT included" .. and then there was key or both in one or two pictures.
> 
> Just for my personal conclusion - buying from The RealReal is sometimes the draw of the luck unlike from other consignors e.g. YC or fashionphile which are LESS of a surprise when you receive your packages.
> 
> And "intentionally misleading" and "shady business" I do believe.


When I was looking for an LV Eva, I swore the pictures were the same on every single listing. I couldn't see differences in vachetta, etc. I wonder if they don't necessarily show the exact item, and that's why a lock might be shown in pictures but the description says there isn't one included. They also don't show date codoes or anything to distinguish the bags. I think it's reused photos. I did not trust them to purchase a handbag, but I did get a piece of (non-designer) jewelry from them and it was fine (and fully refundable if I didn't like it, unlike handbags).


----------



## Luv n bags

If you want to see a misrepresentation, look at the bag I got.  So used and banged up for the price!
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3535485


----------



## vanfall

tigertrixie said:


> If you want to see a misrepresentation, look at the bag I got.  So used and banged up for the price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535484
> View attachment 3535485



wow that is terrible! I have bought quite a few things from TRR 3/4 bags were as described. 2/5 clothing pieces were as described. So I guess the risk is 50%. Though I don't want to risk with big purchases there. Hopefully you can return this. Let us know how it turned out


----------



## CSamoylov

I'm not sure how The Real Real processes items when it comes in for consignment. I sent quite a bit of clothing to them and when the items they didnt accept came back covered in mud and dirt. It was AWFUL. I've included a picture here one of the shirts that still has the tag out that was sent store fresh.
The most frustrating part when I called they tried to blame me, then tried to blame FedEx. They wouldn't do anything about it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CSamoylov said:


> I'm not sure how The Real Real processes items when it comes in for consignment. I sent quite a bit of clothing to them and when the items they didnt accept came back covered in mud and dirt. It was AWFUL. I've included a picture here one of the shirts that still has the tag out that was sent store fresh.
> The most frustrating part when I called they tried to blame me, then tried to blame FedEx. They wouldn't do anything about it.



 I'd write a letter to corporate & hope you got all the names of the people you spoke with. Someone needs to be held accountable here
 & compounded by the fact that you have a history with sending them clothing, this is totally unacceptable!! And to blame FedEx
 is out or order.. 
 Sorry for your ordeal but wouldn't let this go by, IYKWIM...


----------



## CaviarChanel

*Hi:
HotShot:*
and
*MrsOwens:  *Happy belated birthday and congrats on getting a resolution with TRR.  Enjoy your new bag.

Dealt with jet lag for a couple of days and here is my update.  Did a return of the shawl and insisted that they send me a FEDEX return label.  The story behind this purchase was going to be a [surprise] xmas gift for MIL.  I was tempted to keep the shawl as it was the color that she would love and at a 'reasonable' price for a preloved shawl.  BUT DH thought it would be bad taste to gift a shawl with these conditions : a quarter size stain, the misalignment of prints, the snags that spread from the centre to the border plus perfume smell.

Like Mrs Owens, I would be watching the listing and I AM PRETTY SURE it will be listed as though it was in pretty good condition !!!  That's how TRR work and like some of us already know by now, TRR is HOPING that it will be sold to the next unsuspecting customer.  { Plus someone from TRR is reading this and is aware that it is a grail to some tpfers }.

This experience will DEFINITELY keep me from shopping with TRR for a good while.

p/s:   I have pictures and I would be happy to share if you were to PM me.


----------



## CaviarChanel

CSamoylov said:


> I'm not sure how The Real Real processes items when it comes in for consignment. I sent quite a bit of clothing to them and when the items they didnt accept came back covered in mud and dirt. It was AWFUL. I've included a picture here one of the shirts that still has the tag out that was sent store fresh.
> The most frustrating part when I called they tried to blame me, then tried to blame FedEx. They wouldn't do anything about it.



I echoed Hotshot's opinion - Please persist and I hope you will get a satisfactory answer (and hopefully some site credit??) from the consignment department.


----------



## Kendall BC

CaviarChanel said:


> *Hi:
> HotShot:*
> and
> *MrsOwens:  *Happy belated birthday and congrats on getting a resolution with TRR.  Enjoy your new bag.
> 
> Dealt with jet lag for a couple of days and here is my update.  Did a return of the shawl and insisted that they send me a FEDEX return label.  The story behind this purchase was going to be a [surprise] xmas gift for MIL.  I was tempted to keep the shawl as it was the color that she would love and at a 'reasonable' price for a preloved shawl.  BUT DH thought it would be bad taste to gift a shawl with these conditions : a quarter size stain, the misalignment of prints, the snags that spread from the centre to the border plus perfume smell.
> 
> Like Mrs Owens, I would be watching the listing and I AM PRETTY SURE it will be listed as though it was in pretty good condition !!!  That's how TRR work and like some of us already know by now, TRR is HOPING that it will be sold to the next unsuspecting customer.  { Plus someone from TRR is reading this and is aware that it is a grail to some tpfers }.
> 
> This experience will DEFINITELY keep me from shopping with TRR for a good while.
> 
> p/s:   I have pictures and I would be happy to share if you were to PM me.



So sorry this happened to you. Do you notice that their Hermes shawls price is $995 now? No coupon/discount. With just $100 below boutique price, why would anyone buy from them, those used shawls with many flaws, no box, and mysterious condition? I wonder if it was an Hermes shawl that you bought. Hope you found something better.
They need to do better in many things, especially description/listing and pricing. So far, I find their CS good, at least no major complaint from me.


----------



## MomOfThree1980

I have never heard of real real I will have to check them out! Thanks!


----------



## CaviarChanel

ms.kim said:


> So sorry this happened to you. Do you notice that their Hermes shawls price is $995 now? No coupon/discount. With just $100 below boutique price, why would anyone buy from them, those used shawls with many flaws, no box, and mysterious condition? I wonder if it was an Hermes shawl that you bought. Hope you found something better.
> They need to do better in many things, especially description/listing and pricing. So far, I find their CS good, at least no major complaint from me.


Hi, it was a Hermes shawl and you hit the nail on its head about their pricing.  Under normal circumstances I would not have clicked 'buy' as I am  familiar with retail prices (2008/09) but  I was desperate to check one item off my xmas shopping list.  I do agree (some) of their CS are helpful and accommodating.
_p/s:  wonder if I should post a remark over at the "Ebay/Web hermes find" to pre-warn our tpfers about the condition as it was considered  a grail design to some members there .. _


----------



## Luv n bags

vanfall said:


> wow that is terrible! I have bought quite a few things from TRR 3/4 bags were as described. 2/5 clothing pieces were as described. So I guess the risk is 50%. Though I don't want to risk with big purchases there. Hopefully you can return this. Let us know how it turned out



I was able to return this and received a pre-paid mailer.

I went to the full line store and bought a brand new one.  So worth it!


----------



## Nikki_

Why is it when you return an item due to undisclosed damage, the item goes back on their site without a change in description?


----------



## Luv n bags

Nikki_ said:


> Why is it when you return an item due to undisclosed damage, the item goes back on their site without a change in description?



I noticed that too.  So sad.  Maybe someone won't be as particular as I am about the condition of a bag.


----------



## Nikki_

tigertrixie said:


> I noticed that too.  So sad.  Maybe someone won't be as particular as I am about the condition of a bag.



You would think that if an item has undisclosed damage (whether it be a bag, clothing or whatever) they'd want to change the description, otherwise the next person that purchases it will likely return it, as well.


----------



## Luv n bags

Nikki_ said:


> You would think that if an item has undisclosed damage (whether it be a bag, clothing or whatever) they'd want to change the description, otherwise the next person that purchases it will likely return it, as well.



True.  The anticipation of receiving an item you want, to the let down and work of returning it.  What a waste of time.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nikki_ said:


> Why is it when you return an item due to undisclosed damage, the item goes back on their site without a change in description?



They don't care as if they did they would correct the undisclosed damage or change the description.
(Point out what has just being pointed out for being returned)
There are many buyers where showing some wear or tear is always not a primary concern, price is a bigger factor
& perhaps that is the buyer TRR wants to have shopping on their site who is not so particular.
Not so interested in purchasing items with stains, odors, pulls  & in general misdescribed condition.


----------



## Love Of My Life

tigertrixie said:


> True.  The anticipation of receiving an item you want, to the let down and work of returning it.  What a waste of time.



+1 & in addition incurring the expense of having it sent & then paying for return shipping


----------



## Love Of My Life

tigertrixie said:


> I was able to return this and received a pre-paid mailer.
> 
> I went to the full line store and bought a brand new one.  So worth it!



Agree.. it is so worth it to go to the store especially with the prices on TRR now... why bother????


----------



## Chanbal

Nikki_ said:


> Why is it when you return an item due to undisclosed damage, the item goes back on their site without a change in description?


Maybe because they can sell it during one of the non returnable sales.


----------



## Nikki_

hotshot said:


> Agree.. it is so worth it to go to the store especially with the prices on TRR now... why bother????



Exactly! 
A deal is only to be found once in a while as of late. (And that's if it's described accurately)
I have noticed that some items are now priced $100-200 less than retail. Why not just buy new?



Chanbal said:


> Maybe because they can sell it during one of the non returnable sales.



You're probably right.


----------



## vanfall

just curious, what is everyone's best finds fr TRR? include the price if you dont mind


----------



## TJNEscada

vanfall said:


> just curious, what is everyone's best finds fr TRR? include the price if you dont mind


So I first got into TRR when they were pretty new, in 2012.  The deals then were killer and the quality much better.  But on handbag day the website crashed constantly!   There were fewer search tools and not all the categories there are now.  But, it was more fun then -- like a fabulous treasure hunt.  When goods arrived I almost felt like I was stealing!  Thinking, wow, don't they know they could charge a lot more for this stuff?!  Alas, they do now. 
The best of the best:
Prada Fairy Scarf - the big, square, thick, silk one - pristine condition -  $144
Valentino Nuage bag in python $390 - still with the tags on it for $2400
Prada pony skin wallet - in great shape $57
Celine Phoebe Philo Collection Black Riding Boots - brand new in the box $380
Dior Demi Lune leather shoulder bag - almost like new $500
Etro mink trimmed cashmere scarf/stole  - new in the box $180
I've bought a lot of stuff from TRR over the years, not much in the last 2 years as the quality and prices aren't as good.  But, boy, those initial deals were really mind-blowing!!


----------



## vanfall

TJNEscada said:


> So I first got into TRR when they were pretty new, in 2012.  The deals then were killer and the quality much better.  But on handbag day the website crashed constantly!   There were fewer search tools and not all the categories there are now.  But, it was more fun then -- like a fabulous treasure hunt.  When goods arrived I almost felt like I was stealing!  Thinking, wow, don't they know they could charge a lot more for this stuff?!  Alas, they do now.
> The best of the best:
> Prada Fairy Scarf - the big, square, thick, silk one - pristine condition -  $144
> Valentino Nuage bag in python $390 - still with the tags on it for $2400
> Prada pony skin wallet - in great shape $57
> Celine Phoebe Philo Collection Black Riding Boots - brand new in the box $380
> Dior Demi Lune leather shoulder bag - almost like new $500
> Etro mink trimmed cashmere scarf/stole  - new in the box $180
> I've bought a lot of stuff from TRR over the years, not much in the last 2 years as the quality and prices aren't as good.  But, boy, those initial deals were really mind-blowing!!



thanks for replying! those are amazing finds you got! Yea their prices seem high now except for those super old styles. Still hoping to score something amazing [emoji108]


----------



## CaviarChanel

Dear All - Just a quick head's up.  As I have expected, the Shawl has been re-listed WITHOUT any changes to its condition.  Go figure folks  !!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

CaviarChanel said:


> Dear All - Just a quick head's up.  As I have expected, the Shawl has been re-listed WITHOUT any changes to its condition.  Go figure folks  !!!!



Not surprised at all... TRR is counting on another buyer to not notice what you did... Go figure is right!!


----------



## Kendall BC

CaviarChanel said:


> Dear All - Just a quick head's up.  As I have expected, the Shawl has been re-listed WITHOUT any changes to its condition.  Go figure folks  !!!!



Looks like they gave it a new ID?


----------



## Monique1004

I just got a Loewe knot bag from RealReal and one of the broken part from the strap was fixed with staples. Of course, there was no mention of that on the listing. I only kept it because it's hard to find bag on resale site & it wasn't noticeable from outside. I have a few Bags that I purchased from them. Some were good & some were not. I would always check the big pictures using computer at least. I still didn't see this coming though.


----------



## morejunkny

Monique1004 said:


> I just got a Loewe knot bag from RealReal and one of the broken part from the strap was fixed with staples. Of course, there was no mention of that on the listing. I only kept it because it's hard to find bag on resale site & it wasn't noticeable from outside. I have a few Bags that I purchased from them. Some were good & some were not. I would always check the big pictures using computer at least. I still didn't see this coming though.
> View attachment 3549311



I would at least call and ask them for a discount. Staples! That's pretty bad.


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone know if you can use their codes for 20% off etc for their items that are already discounted? Or do those codes just apply to full price items?


----------



## SylvesVB

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone know if you can use their codes for 20% off etc for their items that are already discounted? Or do those codes just apply to full price items?



I've tried several times to use their codes on top of items that were already discounted, but have never been successfully. If someone else has gotten it to work, please correct me.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone know if you can use their codes for 20% off etc for their items that are already discounted? Or do those codes just apply to full price items?


if it's already discounted then you can't use the additional 20%, ime. they will tell you in each listing if the code can be used. it'll say the price and then 'take 20%' so if you don't see that 20% off in the actual listing (near the price) then it won't apply.


----------



## nicole0612

SylvesVB said:


> I've tried several times to use their codes on top of items that were already discounted, but have never been successfully. If someone else has gotten it to work, please correct me.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> if it's already discounted then you can't use the additional 20%, ime. they will tell you in each listing if the code can be used. it'll say the price and then 'take 20%' so if you don't see that 20% off in the actual listing (near the price) then it won't apply.



Thank you! Very helpful!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I just bought a sweater for 1/3 of retail and it was new.


----------



## jchen815

I bought a pair of Manolos. Definitely authentic. The sizing was labeled incorrectly, so they refunded my shipping both ways. I was happy with their customer service. Very quick


----------



## squidgee

I've bought a great deal from them, but mostly shoes because it's easier to see wear and tear. Their quality descriptions are too generous and sometimes flat out wrong (Louboutins described as "navy" actually were true black), so I always look at the photos and take the descriptions  with a grain of salt.

One thing I am very hesitant to purchase are big-ticket bags like Chanel because they lack the adequate photos of the interiors and authentication hallmarks, but I've snagged a few good LV SLG pieces that were authentic. Definitely I still get everything checked out by a third party to be sure.


----------



## luxi_max

I feel everything gets more and more expensive on the site now.  I guess the markup is justified by 300% annual inflation (being sarcastic of course.  

Saw this listing online and wanted to share.  Who would buy this?


----------



## VuittonPrince

luxi_max said:


> I feel everything gets more and more expensive on the site now.  I guess the markup is justified by 300% annual inflation (being sarcastic of course.
> 
> Saw this listing online and wanted to share.  Who would buy this?
> 
> View attachment 3556402


It can be thoroughly cleaned and polished so it's kinda a deal


----------



## BeautyAddict58

luxi_max said:


> I feel everything gets more and more expensive on the site now.  I guess the markup is justified by 300% annual inflation (being sarcastic of course.
> 
> Saw this listing online and wanted to share.  Who would buy this?
> 
> View attachment 3556402


A lot of their jewelry photos are completely uninspiring. I looked through their gold rings and some of them looked heavily tarnished. 
Maybe they need to change the way the photograph jewelry.


----------



## Bambieee

I saw a cute Alexander Wang backpack on there that was pre-owned. Everything was all good until I saw the back of the bag and it looked soooo beat up near the zipper. The price that website was charging was very unreasonable for such wear and tear. I def browse through small goods on there though which is decently priced.


----------



## rambunctious

vanfall said:


> just curious, what is everyone's best finds fr TRR? include the price if you dont mind


Burberry four-ply cashmere cardigan for $80.  I had to watch it for MONTHS to see the price fall and fall before I felt comfortable getting it. It had a lot of piling on the sides.  I could live with that but not for the original price they wanted.
For me, it's supposed to be resale, so paying even half off original retail is too high.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Pilling is easy to get rid of with the careful application of a fabric shaver. Cashmere and soft wools will pill but the pills can be shaved off.


----------



## Storm702

vanfall said:


> just curious, what is everyone's best finds fr TRR? include the price if you dont mind


I just purchased a Jimmy Choo snakeskin embossed Riki for under $200. It was described as good used condition, and I couldn't find any signs that it had been previously used! They shipped quickly too


----------



## nicole0612

I think it is a 50/50 chance honestly, you just have to be willing to go through the hassle to return if needed. I ordered two "new" isabel marant dresses from a past season, both $290, one arrived in perfect condition, one had a huge rip at the waistband. However, for that price I may just keep it and have it repaired.


----------



## Storm702

nicole0612 said:


> I think it is a 50/50 chance honestly, you just have to be willing to go through the hassle to return if needed. I ordered two "new" isabel marant dresses from a past season, both $290, one arrived in perfect condition, one had a huge rip at the waistband. However, for that price I may just keep it and have it repaired.


I think I would be hesitant about shopping there again, even though my experience was a good one. After reading through these posts, I think you're absolutely right about the 50/50 chance!


----------



## DarlingkNikki

vanfall said:


> just curious, what is everyone's best finds fr TRR? include the price if you dont mind


A $300 Alice and Olivia dress nwt in pristine condition I picked up for $50. Arrived in 2 days in a dust bag and measurements were relatively accurate.  Ill order again, but only nwt items that are returnable.  The site credits they hand out like candy really make for some great deals.


----------



## Nikki_

DarlingkNikki said:


> A $300 Alice and Olivia dress nwt in pristine condition I picked up for $50. Arrived in 2 days in a dust bag and measurements were relatively accurate.  Ill order again, but only nwt items that are returnable.  *The site credits they hand out like candy really make for some great deals.*



They hand out site credits regularly? 
I never receive them.


----------



## nicole0612

Nikki_ said:


> They hand out site credits regularly?
> I never receive them.



I received one once as a postcard type item in the mail for $50 off any purchase.


----------



## Nikki_

nicole0612 said:


> I received one once as a postcard type item in the mail for $50 off any purchase.



I've never received anything in the mail or email for that matter.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Nikki_ said:


> I've never received anything in the mail or email for that matter.


Check your account. They sometimes add credit there, usually expires pretty fast though.


----------



## Nikki_

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Check your account. They sometimes add credit there, usually expires pretty fast though.



Thanks for the idea. I checked and had 2 expired credits from several years ago and that was it.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Nikki_ said:


> Thanks for the idea. I checked and had 2 expired credits from several years ago and that was it.


Yes, I usually miss the ones I get too, unless they send that rare email.
If you don't purchase for a while then they might give a $25 credit to try and lure you back. Otherwise, just check every once in a while.


----------



## CaviarChanel

ms.kim said:


> Looks like they gave it a new ID?



The same shawl is BACK on the website ..  maybe the previous buyer cannot deal with the 'damages' too … [ which is more than _very good, minor pilling throughout _ ]


----------



## Kendall BC

CaviarChanel said:


> The same shawl is BACK on the website ..  maybe the previous buyer cannot deal with the 'damages' too … [ which is more than _very good, minor pilling throughout _ ]



Yes, I saw that  And people still post TRR finds on the Hermes finds thread! I don't think they deserve it because of things like this!


----------



## Nikki_

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Yes, I usually miss the ones I get too, unless they send that rare email.
> If you don't purchase for a while then they might give a $25 credit to try and lure you back. Otherwise, just check every once in a while.


Maybe I'll stop making purchases for a while and see what happens. 
Their items are getting quite costly for being used as of late.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Nikki_ said:


> Maybe I'll stop making purchases for a while and see what happens.
> T*heir items are getting quite costly for being used as of late.*



Echo that - OLD Hermes scarves design were listed with prices _slightly UNDER_ the current price and to any newcomer, this would appear to be a _GOOD _deal.


----------



## TheReviewQueen

Hi - I am a new member and joined so I can read this thread about the Real Real!

The item i wanted to purchase is a dress listed as VERY GOOD with General fading of the fabric (which is to be expected). However after reading this thread, i took the advice of many of you and really looked at the images of the dress which i had thought i did originally but it shows another good look doesn't hurt.
I found a pull that has turned into a hole at the bottom of the dress but it seems like you can see the white leg through the dress. While it's small and may not bother other people, this wasn't listed on the condition and I don't want a dress with a hole. I missed it during my original viewing of the dress and only found it after i viewed the photo on my phone and was able to zoom in really close.

I found the same dress in the same size also listed and both have different meausements - despite being listed the same size! This dress is was listed as Knee Length Dress however was cms above the knee and obvious been taken up .

My opinion; I want to buy an item, just provide an honest discription and we all win! 
I feel it shouldn't be 50/50 experience or feeling like you being tricked - it's retail shopping after all lol!

I hope I have a good experience with them, however I will be very careful when purchasing! Thank you everyone for your posts!!


----------



## squidgee

TheReviewQueen said:


> Hi - I am a new member and joined so I can read this thread about the Real Real!
> 
> The item i wanted to purchase is a dress listed as VERY GOOD with General fading of the fabric (which is to be expected). However after reading this thread, i took the advice of many of you and really looked at the images of the dress which i had thought i did originally but it shows another good look doesn't hurt.
> I found a pull that has turned into a hole at the bottom of the dress but it seems like you can see the white leg through the dress. While it's small and may not bother other people, this wasn't listed on the condition and I don't want a dress with a hole. I missed it during my original viewing of the dress and only found it after i viewed the photo on my phone and was able to zoom in really close.
> 
> I found the same dress in the same size also listed and both have different meausements - despite being listed the same size! This dress is was listed as Knee Length Dress however was cms above the knee and obvious been taken up .
> 
> My opinion; I want to buy an item, just provide an honest discription and we all win!
> I feel it shouldn't be 50/50 experience or feeling like you being tricked - it's retail shopping after all lol!
> 
> I hope I have a good experience with them, however I will be very careful when purchasing! Thank you everyone for your posts!!



TRR definitely isn't careful about measurements or descriptions. Sadly it's really a buyer beware/due diligence game with them. I have complained about defects/damage to items in the past that were not noted or simply put up as "minor" faults, and their attitude is "if you don't like it, return in. And PS you pay the shipping."

I personally am wary of buying clothes from them for the reasons stated above, and only buy from designers whose sizes I am familiar with as a result. Shoes I find are the easiest because you can see pretty much everything from the photos. Be careful of bag sizes as they have been known to mislabel stuff (like a Chanel Reissue 226 labeled as 227). All that being said, I still shop there because they have a huuuge selection, we just have to be really eagle-eyed and manage expectations!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I decided to bite the bullet & try again.. It was a mistake.. I bought a coat that was listed in "very good condition"
It arrived & the fabric on the collar was "peeling" & of course not disclosed in a picture or in the description.
I just find it disappointing after comments posted here & letters sent to the corporate office, that TRR has
made no effort in having any interest in paying more attention to sizing, condition, fabrics ,etc.
I have learned a lesson... time to move on to a more reliable internet source of business


----------



## Love Of My Life

hotshot said:


> I decided to bite the bullet & try again.. It was a mistake.. I bought a coat that was listed in "very good condition"
> It arrived & the fabric on the collar was "peeling" & of course not disclosed in a picture or in the description.
> I just find it disappointing after comments posted here & letters sent to the corporate office, that TRR has
> made no effort in having any interest in paying more attention to sizing, condition, fabrics ,etc.
> I have learned a lesson... time to move on to a more reliable internet source of business



The coat has been relisted & no mention of the "peeling collar"
So disappointing & unfair that descriptions are so deceiving!!


----------



## tinytx

Hello I am new to this page. So I hope I am doing this correctly. I am thinking of buying my VERY FIRST Birkin from TheRealReal.com. I am just wondering what your experiences have been with the site and if I should take the risk with buying a pre-owned Birkin from them. I got an email from customer service stating that if not authentic they would issue a refund. But I suppose that does not cover if the condition is worse than stated. I have also asked for more photos. If I were to purchase and take to the store in NYC for authentication, will they even look at it?? Any advice from you experts would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Chanbal

tinytx said:


> Hello I am new to this page. So I hope I am doing this correctly. I am thinking of buying my VERY FIRST Birkin from TheRealReal.com. I am just wondering what your experiences have been with the site and if I should take the risk with buying a pre-owned Birkin from them. I got an email from customer service stating that if not authentic they would issue a refund. But I suppose that does not cover if the condition is worse than stated. I have also asked for more photos. If I were to purchase and take to the store in NYC for authentication, will they even look at it?? Any advice from you experts would be greatly appreciated


The Birkin can't be returned, so it's like playing the lottery. Stores usually don't authenticate bags, unless they will accept them for repair or cleaning (they only work on authentic items ).  Good luck and share with us your experience.


----------



## tinytx

So you are telling me that even though I have written in an email from customer service saying if it's not authentic I CAN return it, they won't end up refunding me??


----------



## BeautyAddict58

tinytx said:


> So you are telling me that even though I have written in an email from customer service saying if it's not authentic I CAN return it, they won't end up refunding me??


They do say the bags are not returnable BUT if the bag has undisclosed issues, or it turns out to be fake then you need to immediately contact their customer service, explain the problem and ask for a return authorization. They will take it back. If they did not, customers would go to their credit card companies and they know it. Plus of course selling fakes is illegal and they know that too.


----------



## Nikki_

CaviarChanel said:


> Echo that - OLD Hermes scarves design were listed with prices _slightly UNDER_ the current price and to any newcomer, this would appear to be a _GOOD _deal.



I completely agree regarding their prices.

I saw a pair of Gucci embroidered Princetown mules that retail for $840 on TRR for $725 (with no coupon code). The condition was "good" with "moderate scuffing." For that price and condition, why not just buy new?

I also saw a Michael Kors hooded fur trimmed coat for $245/used whereas Nordstrom has nearly the identical coat for $246.90. Again, why not buy new?

Years ago, their prices were competitive for used items, whereas now, not so much. I've been able to find better deals on designer items on eBay and other sites for quite some time now.

In the past, if you were late to a sale, most of the items were already sold. These days if you're late checking out a sale, it appears very few items have sold.

A deal is still to be found from time to time, just not all that often to warrant visiting every sale. My friends/family have noticed/feel the same.


----------



## traveler727

I personally don't trust The Real Real's condition listings.  To me it seems hit or miss.  One thing that really turned me off of the site is that they don't disclose if a handbag has a smell/odor to it.  I bought a vintage Ferragamo bag and when I received it it had a strong perfume odor.  I've switched to Fashionphile because they will list if a bag has an odor to it.  Their stuff is also returnable within a certain time frame as long as you don't cut off the tag.


----------



## Love Of My Life

tinytx said:


> Hello I am new to this page. So I hope I am doing this correctly. I am thinking of buying my VERY FIRST Birkin from TheRealReal.com. I am just wondering what your experiences have been with the site and if I should take the risk with buying a pre-owned Birkin from them. I got an email from customer service stating that if not authentic they would issue a refund. But I suppose that does not cover if the condition is worse than stated. I have also asked for more photos. If I were to purchase and take to the store in NYC for authentication, will they even look at it?? Any advice from you experts would be greatly appreciated



The H boutiques do not authenticate. . Your best bet is to have it authenticated by a professional such as Bababebi..
Personally, the condition of many H items including birkins are not accurate. Would think twice about making a purchase
from TRR at this price point


----------



## QuelleFromage

hotshot said:


> The H boutiques do not authenticate. . Your best bet is to have it authenticated by a professional such as Bababebi..
> Personally, the condition of many H items including birkins are not accurate. Would think twice about making a purchase
> from TRR at this price point


I agree. I did buy a Kelly from them two years ago, when I think they were smaller and a bit better. But I had a phone rep take detailed photos of the bag and email them to me so I was not relying on the listing. I also had bababebi authenticate the bag. The bag came exactly as expected and the price was good. Would I do it again? Maaaaaaayybe for a great deal.


----------



## Love Of My Life

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'm looking forward to adding my experience with TRR here. I just received a very expensive Hermes Croc Lindy from them. The bag was sold as Very Good condition and it is definitely not in Very Good condition. It has over a dozen white, sticky residue spots all over the skin. None of which are disclosed, one does show in the photos but it's white so it looked like patina/shine. It also has many more dings, scratches and patina then I would consider Very Good. More like good to fair.
> 
> I called and politely asked what the next steps would be as they list bags as Final Sale. I was asked to submit photos of the spots and await a reply from management. I hope they take care of a return quickly. I used my Amex and PayPal just in case something was wrong with authenticity. I believe it's authentic, it's just the opposite of good condition and if H spa could have fixed this, the spots wouldn't be there on an 8 year old bag.  Lesson learned for me, I won't be trying them again. They don't provide enough photos nor do they properly disclose condition.
> Wish me luck!



Tinytx wanted you to see this post if you missed it about an H bag....& TRR did send a return
label for the bag..


----------



## MSO13

tinytx said:


> Hello I am new to this page. So I hope I am doing this correctly. I am thinking of buying my VERY FIRST Birkin from TheRealReal.com. I am just wondering what your experiences have been with the site and if I should take the risk with buying a pre-owned Birkin from them. I got an email from customer service stating that if not authentic they would issue a refund. But I suppose that does not cover if the condition is worse than stated. I have also asked for more photos. If I were to purchase and take to the store in NYC for authentication, will they even look at it?? Any advice from you experts would be greatly appreciated



Hi there! @hotshot tagged me to this thread. 

I successfully returned an 11K Hermes Croc Lindy that came with undisclosed sticky stuff all over it and it was generally not in great condition. I knew I would be able to return as I'm a fairly accomplished customer service professional and good at negotiating these things. I had to send them very detailed photos for them to authorize the return. 

Since this your first Birkin, I'm going to suggest that you look elsewhere for a vendor like Ann's Fabulous Finds or Fashiophile who have great reputations and decent return policies. H stores are not able to authenticate but I highly recommend Bababebi for authentication! 

All the best!


----------



## Kendall BC

Their pricing is crazy and the fact that they don't apply coupon for Hermes items anymore really disappoints me. Plus, all of the above.  I am not interested in shopping there anymore. I used to wait for every flash sale, now I don't even visit the website.


----------



## Nikki_

*New Updates for Consignors Beginning 2/15/17:
*
We would like to let you know of a change to our commission structure affecting all consignments made as of February 15, 2017. Items priced at $120 or less will earn a commission of 55%. This new commission rate only applies to items accepted after February 15, 2017. Sales of items priced at $120 or less will still help you reach the next commission tier. 

For example, if you have reached $1,400 in commissions and you consign 2 items sold at $100, you would reach the 60% commission tier for all subsequent items priced above $120. 

As a reminder, our commission structure is as follows:

Commission Structure: 
Tier 1: Earn 55% commission if your sales total $1,500 or less. 
Tier 2: Earn 60% commission if your sales total between $1,501 and $9,999. 
Tier 3: Earn 70% commission if your sales total $10,000 or more.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

so, i;ve bought from trr a few times and been ok, but i just got a bag that does not look in 'very good' condition as stated. wondering if there is any possibility of returning? i've never tried, but i feel that this item is truly only fair condition and they didn't disclose the extensive corner wear. do they generally take returns, even if 'final sale, not returnable.' anyone know? this would be my first return attempt and i;ve purchased quite a few things and have been happy.


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so, i;ve bought from trr a few times and been ok, but i just got a bag that does not look in 'very good' condition as stated. wondering if there is any possibility of returning? i've never tried, but i feel that this item is truly only fair condition and they didn't disclose the extensive corner wear. do they generally take returns, even if 'final sale, not returnable.' anyone know? this would be my first return attempt and i;ve purchased quite a few things and have been happy.



MrsOwens was able to return an exotic lindy due to undisclosed sticky marks on the bag despite it being "final sale". It was in January I believe and posted on this thread. You should be able to do a return.


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so, i;ve bought from trr a few times and been ok, but i just got a bag that does not look in 'very good' condition as stated. wondering if there is any possibility of returning? i've never tried, but i feel that this item is truly only fair condition and they didn't disclose the extensive corner wear. do they generally take returns, even if 'final sale, not returnable.' anyone know? this would be my first return attempt and i;ve purchased quite a few things and have been happy.





nicole0612 said:


> MrsOwens was able to return an exotic lindy due to undisclosed sticky marks on the bag despite it being "final sale". It was in January I believe and posted on this thread. You should be able to do a return.



See post 965 and 1040. It was the end of November apparently. I hope I got the bag right at least


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nicole0612 said:


> See post 965 and 1040. It was the end of November apparently. I hope I got the bag right at least


thank you. i shall just have to wait and see. sadly, they close for the weekends. it's a bummer... i am used to FP and Yoogi's who are very detailed and accurate with photos and condition. hopefully this will be a positive experience


----------



## nicole0612

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thank you. i shall just have to wait and see. sadly, they close for the weekends. it's a bummer... i am used to FP and Yoogi's who are very detailed and accurate with photos and condition. hopefully this will be a positive experience



Good luck! I'm sure they will refund you in the end, but I know it must be sofrustrating to deal with this.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so, i;ve bought from trr a few times and been ok, but i just got a bag that does not look in 'very good' condition as stated. wondering if there is any possibility of returning? i've never tried, but i feel that this item is truly only fair condition and they didn't disclose the extensive corner wear. do they generally take returns, even if 'final sale, not returnable.' anyone know? this would be my first return attempt and i;ve purchased quite a few things and have been happy.



If TRR is not going to accept the return do a condition issue, you may have to take it a step further.
Reach out to customer service to see what options they might offer you
How did you fund this purchase??


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hotshot said:


> If TRR is not going to accept the return do a condition issue, you may have to take it a step further.
> Reach out to customer service to see what options they might offer you
> How did you fund this purchase??


i don't know what a condition issue is? i just bought with the visa card i have on file w/them. tried to call at 6 friday and then discovered they only work 9-5 m-f. i'm just hoping they are not as inflexible as they seem. i re-read their site and saw you have 14 days to return from the time an item is shipped, which means you have to start a return for an item before it even reaches you


----------



## Love Of My Life

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so, i;ve bought from trr a few times and been ok, but i just got a bag that does not look in 'very good' condition as stated. wondering if there is any possibility of returning? i've never tried, but i feel that this item is truly only fair condition and they didn't disclose the extensive corner wear. do they generally take returns, even if 'final sale, not returnable.' anyone know? this would be my first return attempt and i;ve purchased quite a few things and have been happy.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> i don't know what a condition issue is? i just bought with the visa card i have on file w/them. tried to call at 6 friday and then discovered they only work 9-5 m-f. i'm just hoping they are not as inflexible as they seem. i re-read their site and saw you have 14 days to return from the time an item is shipped, which means you have to start a return for an item before it even reaches you



You are describing the bag as being in "fair condition". with "extensive corner wear".TRR described the bag as very good condition.
You will have to speak to customer service for them to approve the return since you are not happy with the condition of the bag &
you feel the condition has been misrepresented.
TRR does have a final sale no return on bags however, since you say the "condition" is different than described, you may have to provide
a photo of what you are disputing.
Good luck...


----------



## Nessa60

Nikki_ said:


> *New Updates for Consignors Beginning 2/15/17:
> *
> We would like to let you know of a change to our commission structure affecting all consignments made as of February 15, 2017. Items priced at $120 or less will earn a commission of 55%. This new commission rate only applies to items accepted after February 15, 2017. Sales of items priced at $120 or less will still help you reach the next commission tier.
> 
> For example, if you have reached $1,400 in commissions and you consign 2 items sold at $100, you would reach the 60% commission tier for all subsequent items priced above $120.
> 
> As a reminder, our commission structure is as follows:
> 
> Commission Structure:
> Tier 1: Earn 55% commission if your sales total $1,500 or less.
> Tier 2: Earn 60% commission if your sales total between $1,501 and $9,999.
> Tier 3: Earn 70% commission if your sales total $10,000 or more.


I have received the same email....makes me want to limit what I consign now. Maybe I will check out vestivare collection or another website.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ccbaggirl89, any update from TRR with your bag?


----------



## Kendall BC

They are selling Hermes scarf seasonal booklets, (the free ones from the boutique) $45 each, no coupons allowed. Hilarious.


----------



## CaviarChanel

ms.kim said:


> They are selling Hermes scarf seasonal booklets, (the free ones from the boutique) $45 each, no coupons allowed. Hilarious.



OMG ...  wonder how much commission$ TRR made out of each sale.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hotshot said:


> ccbaggirl89, any update from TRR with your bag?


yes, thank you! i contacted first via email (no reply) and then called. they had me send pictures of the wear that wasn't disclosed and they easily agreed to the return, even though it was marked final sale. the bag was listed as 'very good' but was more like 'well used.' she did say they 'flag' your account for a return and that other returns will not be easily accepted and etc. and so on. i have purchased about 8 times from them (chanel and balenciaga bags) and never returned before, so perhaps that helped my situation. they do charge you for the return shipping. i mailed it back this morning and was very happy they didn't make me keep a bag that was clearly not as described. i may not shop with them again though if it says final sale - it's not cool to be (perhaps) stuck with a product that is way different than pictured


----------



## Love Of My Life

ccbaggirl89 said:


> yes, thank you! i contacted first via email (no reply) and then called. they had me send pictures of the wear that wasn't disclosed and they easily agreed to the return, even though it was marked final sale. the bag was listed as 'very good' but was more like 'well used.' she did say they 'flag' your account for a return and that other returns will not be easily accepted and etc. and so on. i have purchased about 8 times from them (chanel and balenciaga bags) and never returned before, so perhaps that helped my situation. they do charge you for the return shipping. i mailed it back this morning and was very happy they didn't make me keep a bag that was clearly not as described. i may not shop with them again though if it says final sale - it's not cool to be (perhaps) stuck with a product that is way different than pictured



Glad TRR accepted the return. If they "flag" your account for their misrepresentation in a  description, perhaps time to move on..
There are so many other resellers in the marketplace with clearer descriptions & perhaps a more flexible return policy
And you are so right, " it's not cool" to be stuck with a product that is different than pictured!


----------



## Toointoherlooks13

Hello everyone

Purchased my beige chanel double flap last year 100% authentic 

Slightly used condition came with card & box 

Highly recommend there services both ways


----------



## sajero2

ccbaggirl89 said:


> yes, thank you! i contacted first via email (no reply) and then called. they had me send pictures of the wear that wasn't disclosed and they easily agreed to the return, even though it was marked final sale. the bag was listed as 'very good' but was more like 'well used.' she did say they 'flag' your account for a return and that other returns will not be easily accepted and etc. and so on. i have purchased about 8 times from them (chanel and balenciaga bags) and never returned before, so perhaps that helped my situation. they do charge you for the return shipping. i mailed it back this morning and was very happy they didn't make me keep a bag that was clearly not as described. i may not shop with them again though if it says final sale - it's not cool to be (perhaps) stuck with a product that is way different than pictured


They mark 99% of their items, jewlery, bags, etc. as "Very good." It's just their standard. That's why I don't trust them with bags. They use the exact same pictures, too — they are not unique to an item.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sajero2 said:


> They mark 99% of their items, jewlery, bags, etc. as "Very good." It's just their standard. That's why I don't trust them with bags. They use the exact same pictures, too — they are not unique to an item.


very good to know, thank you... i've only shopped bags


----------



## Nikki_

ccbaggirl89 said:


> thank you. i shall just have to wait and see. *sadly, they close for the weekends.* it's a bummer... i am used to FP and Yoogi's who are very detailed and accurate with photos and condition. hopefully this will be a positive experience



CS reps are available on weekends even though their website states M-F.


----------



## Nikki_

Nessa60 said:


> I have received the same email....makes me want to limit what I consign now. Maybe I will check out vestivare collection or another website.



Same here.

I was in the process of filling up a box of items to send to them but after receiving that email, I've decided against it. I thought that 60% commission (not to mention the 20% "every day" coupon code) was a bit ridiculous, but 55% commission is just insane. I guess that I'm not the only one that feels this way in regard to consigning with them in the future.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ms.kim said:


> They are selling Hermes scarf seasonal booklets, (the free ones from the boutique) $45 each, no coupons allowed. Hilarious.





CaviarChanel said:


> OMG ...  wonder how much commission$ TRR made out of each sale.



Saw that as well...thought the motive for selling the seasonal booklets was questionable, IYKWIM...


----------



## Chanbal

Question on returns to TRR

Has anyone returned 2 items from different orders in the same box? 

Thanks!


----------



## squidgee

Chanbal said:


> Question on returns to TRR
> 
> Has anyone returned 2 items from different orders in the same box?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes I have. It's ok to return multiple items in one box just make sure you include the different printed RMA's.


----------



## Chanbal

squidgee said:


> Yes I have. It's ok to return multiple items in one box just make sure you include the different printed RMA's.


Thanks squidgee for your reply, this is helpful. Need to return 2 well used items described (and priced) as "very good".


----------



## squidgee

So this is new! Apparently TRR now charges a return/shipping fee. I just tried to return shoes that didn't fit and they subtracted $8.95 from my overall refund amount.




I'm surprised that there were no previous notices/emails about this (unless I missed it), but overall I don't think this change is bad, considering return shipping used to be paid by the buyer, and had I shipped the item myself it would probably have been $15 or more.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

The last time I returned something (granted, it was a couple of years ago), I had to pay my own return postage (as in purchase the label myself).


----------



## squidgee

BeautyAddict58 said:


> The last time I returned something (granted, it was a couple of years ago), I had to pay my own return postage (as in purchase the label myself).



Yep up until a a few weeks ago it was still that same policy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I also paid for return shipping & used USPS


----------



## Chanbal

I paid for returns as well, but it seems they are now offering a prepaid returning label. I would think it is better, because the fee looks very reasonable.


----------



## ser42

I think the $8.95 fee is deducted only if you use their return shipping label. If you pay your own postage it's not deducted, or at least it hasn't been for me.

I agree their descriptions are not very thorough. I purchased a Prada bag from them - it was more used and had a couple of issues that I didn't expect from the pictures/description, but I liked it enough not to try and return. I have had clothing come with issues- recently they let me return a dress past the return window as I didn't try it on for about a month and realized after I did that it had a hole. Overall I find their customer service responsive, but the $11.95 shipping fee frosts me every time.

I just bought a couple of items from Fashionphile that will arrive today. I had to call them multiple times to get someone on the phone to have FedEx hold the items at a location as I wouldn't be home to sign for them. Called during their business hours and two times no answer and once it just kept ringing. Finally got someone on fourth try.

Also just bought something on VC and am a bit worried after hearing all the stuff on that thread! Ugh. Fingers crossed!

ETA: I am not sending anything more for consignment to The Real Real after receiving that email, either.


----------



## Nikki_

squidgee said:


> So this is new! Apparently TRR now charges a return/shipping fee. I just tried to return shoes that didn't fit and they subtracted $8.95 from my overall refund amount.
> 
> View attachment 3605893
> 
> 
> I'm surprised that there were no previous notices/emails about this (unless I missed it), but overall I don't think this change is bad, considering return shipping used to be paid by the buyer, and had I shipped the item myself it would probably have been $15 or more.



I like this idea, as well!


----------



## Chanbal

Is there a difference in commission between opting for site credit or cheque when consigning with TRR? I opted for credit in the past, but I can't recall their consignment conditions. Thanks!


----------



## Version_52

Last year I bought a pair of Prada glasses from the RealReal. The description was not accurate, the condition of the glasses where bad. They were basically a piece of junk. I promptly returned.


----------



## squidgee

Sigh well... after many years of purchasing from them, I just had my first "really bad" experience.

I ordered a pair of shoes from the site with inaccurate sizing info. The soles were a bit scuffed so I couldn't clearly see the size stamp on the website photos, but TRR listed them as a size 36. Today I received the package and now that I have the shoes in my possession I can see the stamp is actually a 36.5 on the sole, AND the box itself says it's a size 36.5.

I'm annoyed at the mistake because if you have the shoes AND the box that clearly states the size (written in BIG, BLACK MARKER!) that whoever put this up on the site didn't pay enough attention to detail. But you know what... fine, I'll give them some slack on that.

But what I was REALLY irked about was the CS rep I talked to. She had a very snippy/impatient attitude. I could tell from the beginning it wasn't going to go so well because her tone of voice was just unpleasant from the get-go. The convo went like this:

Me: Hi, I would like to place a return for item number XXX as the size was listed wrong on the website. The shoes are a half size larger than was listed.
CS: Ok, I'm sorry about the mistake, we'll authorize the return.
Me: Thanks very much! Is there anything I need to do special or look out for to-
CS: Everything will be emailed to you.
Me: Ok, great. And what about the return shipping ch-
CS: We'll waive that charge.
Me: Ok, and what about the initial shipping charge, will that be-
CS: You'll be refunded everything.
Me: Ok... so just to clarify, I'll be given a full refund, including all the shipping-
CS: Yes.

I just felt so turned off after putting the phone down. Yes, I asked a lot of questions but I wanted to clarify the shipping charges since I don't want to lose money for an item that wouldn't have been purchased if the size was listed accurately! And why do you keep interrupting me? It's just rude! 

If the CS agent had just explained in full I wouldn't even have had to ask so many questions. I would have said something like *"I'm sorry about the mistake, we'll authorize a full refund. You don't have to pay any return shipping charges, and we'll also refund you the cost of the initial shipping. Please keep an eye out for the instructions in your email."*

I've remained a loyal customer for years *despite* the other issues/small complaints I've had about them, but if customer support isn't up to par AND they continue to screw up with mislabeled/inaccurately described merchandise, well, maybe I won't buy from there in the future.


----------



## ser42

I've had a couple of bad experiences with their listing descriptions too. They don't always know the difference between Missoni and M Missoni. One dress I bought had a hole, another had discolored armpits even though it was listed as no signs of wear. I also bought a LV bag that was described as "no signs of wear." It was a vernis, and it was discolored which was really hard to tell from the pics, and I trusted their description. Never again. They accepted a return even though it was listed as final sale, and did pay for return shipping, but neglected to tell me in the emails the return would be for SITE CREDIT. I emailed back asking for a refund to my method of payment, but radio silence from them after that. I have spent a lot of money and consigned with them as well, and am really annoyed they did not tell me it would be for site credit. Oh well, I replaced it with a Celine bag, but that will be their final sale with me. I'll leave what I have on consignment with them, but am not sending them anything else.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

despite a recent bad experience with a mis-described chanel bag i tried again last week. i ordered a different chanel bag and the description on this one was "Pristine." How can you go wrong with pristine? Thankfully it was. The bag is brand new and included absolutely everything. However, the authenticity card and receipts and etc. were literally thrown into the box with no envelope, and not secured in the bag, so if i didn't look carefully i may have tossed them out with the trash. They have zero quality in shipping, it's horrendous. They could be so good with some business tweeks, like showing more pictures and better shipping/handling. I can only imagine people who buy hermes and bags upwards of 5K are sorely disappointed by this company. I stick to bags and even now they are my last resort and not my first choice for shopping. I actually feel better on ebay...


----------



## surferchick2

Geez, I ordered a LV from them earlier and just found this thread. Mine was listed as only 'good.' It looked in great condition in the photos, but I hope it's the actual bag after reading these posts. I've never purchased from them before.  Wish me luck.


----------



## MathildaBrsm

This is why I have a hard time trusting some online shops.. They say that it's this and when you get the product it doesn't match the description


----------



## CaviarChanel

Just browsed through TRR website again and noticed the Hermes silks are now listed at (higher) prices with some older designs in the $300 range 

   ..  maybe the Turandot that was sold (today?) was released by one of our fellow tpfers


----------



## Kendall BC

CaviarChanel said:


> Just browsed through TRR website again and noticed the Hermes silks are now listed at (higher) prices with some older designs in the $300 range
> 
> ..  maybe the Turandot that was sold (today?) was released by one of our fellow tpfers



I saw the Turandot and if you zoom the pictures, it's in pretty bad condition, that's why I passed. The price is just.... 
I'm sure TRR people read this forum.  Just wanna say to them, "Hi guys, your pricing is insane."


----------



## prepster

And whomever writes the descriptions knows absolutely zero about fashion.  They get the names wrong, don't mention or photograph pertinent details, and frequently over or under estimate the condition.  I happened to notice their "professional horologist" described some Concord Saratoga watches as gold-filled and stainless, and I sent them a note and said, "Hey, I have that watch, it's solid 18kt and stainless, not gold-filled," with a link to the Concord site.  

I sold a limited edition LV bag with the pre-loved prices going for at or above the original retail, and had to ask three times for them to put that it was a limited edition bag, and that it included clochette, keys and dustbag.  I also sent them the original LV boutique receipt, which a collector would find valuable--no mention of it.  So having left out this important information, the bag lingered, and I told the Associate if we couldn't get these things worked out, I'd just pull the bag at the end of my consignment, no hard feelings.  About 3 weeks before the end of my consignment, the price was lowered _and_ it was included in a big sale so it went for less than half of the original asking price.  I won't sell anything valuable with them again.  As far as buying, I don't know.  You could either get a great deal (for the above reasons) or a lemon.


----------



## CaviarChanel

I hope the buyer is also reading this and he/she should know IF it is in WORST than the description of 'minor marks', please MAKE SURE you ask for refund of all costs including shipping.


----------



## CaviarChanel

ms.kim said:


> I saw the Turandot and if you zoom the pictures, it's in pretty bad condition, that's why I passed. The price is just....
> I'm sure TRR people read this forum.  Just wanna say to them, "Hi guys, your pricing is insane."


   INSANE indeed not only for scarves, but twillys and shawls too ..     and some silk buyers are falling for them !!!


----------



## staceyanne

Hi. Has anyone had to return anything to TRR who doesn't live in the USA? They sent me a faulty item and I'm having trouble getting them to provide details on how to return the item and if they will cover shipping costs.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

staceyanne said:


> Hi. Has anyone had to return anything to TRR who doesn't live in the USA? They sent me a faulty item and I'm having trouble getting them to provide details on how to return the item and if they will cover shipping costs.



My boss orders with them frequently and we are in Vienna, Austria. And yes, she tried to return something, but I think it was simply because she didn't like it in real. I don't remember how quickly they responded, but she was able to return the item. However, she couldn't recover the customs fees paid (several hundreds of Euros) as the delivery company and Austrian customs have no experience with how to refund customs fees


----------



## restricter

I've bought a few pieces of jewelry from them that were very well priced.  My only quibble is that they don't pack them well.


----------



## Nikki_

ms.kim said:


> *I'm sure TRR people read this forum.  Just wanna say to them, "Hi guys, your pricing is insane."*



Their pricing has gone through the roof over the past 6 months or so.


----------



## Antonia

^^Are you referring to the H scarves?


----------



## Styleanyone

Not just scarves, everything. The price are all higher than before. I check the site once a week and I see most of the Hermes bags are still for sale after more than 8-10 weeks. I think their turn over time is longer than used to be. Howerev, the items are consignments. Bad for the people's who consigned with them, I used to, not anymore.  If they continue doing business this way, more and more people will look other direction to consign and buy.


----------



## Rouge H

Do you want to be excited upon opening your expensive purchase only to be horrified your bag was thrown in a box sized to small without any protection around it or paper, taped shut with one piece of tape that was about to come off?

If you would like to receive a bag inaccurately described in color, and condition or the WORST customer service on the planet.....then The REAL REAL is the place you want to shop. I rate this dysfunctional company an F and it will never see another dime of my money ever!


----------



## Nikki_

Antonia said:


> ^^Are you referring to the H scarves?



I agree with Styleanyone. Their prices have gone up significantly across the board.


----------



## Nikki_

Rouge H said:


> Do you want to be excited upon opening your expensive purchase only to be horrified your bag was thrown in a box sized to small without any protection around it or paper, taped shut with one piece of tape that was about to come off?
> 
> If you would like to receive a bag inaccurately described in color, and condition or the WORST customer service on the planet.....then The REAL REAL is the place you want to shop. I rate this dysfunctional company an F and it will never see another dime of my money ever!



You're complaining about a box? 

A few of my purchases came in a plastic grey bag like you get from Victoria's Secret!


----------



## Styleanyone

Nikki_ said:


> You're complaining about a box?
> 
> A few of my purchases came in a plastic grey bag like you get from Victoria's Secret!


l

I guess they minimize the expenses and maximize the profit


----------



## Rouge H

Seriously, read the post it's not just about a box.


Nikki_ said:


> You're complaining about a box?
> 
> A few of my purchases came in a plastic grey bag like you get from Victoria's Secret!


----------



## Nikki_

Styleanyone said:


> l
> 
> I guess they minimize the expenses and maximize the profit



True, although we haven't gotten a break on shipping costs. 



Rouge H said:


> Seriously, read the post it's not just about a box.



It's about boxes and plastic grey bags. 
(Already responded to your PM)


----------



## Satya83

staceyanne said:


> Hi. Has anyone had to return anything to TRR who doesn't live in the USA? They sent me a faulty item and I'm having trouble getting them to provide details on how to return the item and if they will cover shipping costs.


I live in Canada and returned a Hermes scarf that was not in the condition listed. It was a HUGE hassle-they don't cover shipping costs outside of the US, as far as I could tell reading their website. I paid over $40 CAN to return using UPS Ground, which was the cheapest service. I also had to claim the duties and taxes separately from our customs department. After that experience, I rarely shop with the TRR now. I did recently buy a scarf from them, and it said it came with an H box, but the box it arrived in was for a Rodeo charm . At least the scarf itself was not damaged...but I am very wary now about shopping there in the future because of their business practices and prices.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

what is Opening Ceremony? in their New Arrivals (bag) section they have literally hundreds of Opening Ceremony items that take over the first few pages


----------



## BeautyAddict58

www.openingceremony.com
Possibly unloading their unsolds?


----------



## resplendent

prepster said:


> About 3 weeks before the end of my consignment, the price was lowered _and_ it was included in a big sale so it went for less than half of the original asking price.  I won't sell anything valuable with them again.  As far as buying, I don't know.  You could either get a great deal (for the above reasons) or a lemon.


Sorry, I've never consigned anything with a major website, so I am curious.

*When a company lowers a price / makes the item a sale item, does the original owner still get the amount they are asking for, or do they have to take a cut as well?*

The local consigners here only lower prices with permission from owners.


----------



## nicole0612

resplendent said:


> Sorry, I've never consigned anything with a major website, so I am curious.
> 
> *When a company lowers a price / makes the item a sale item, does the original owner still get the amount they are asking for, or do they have to take a cut as well?*
> 
> The local consigners here only lower prices with permission from owners.



Yes, typically the original owner receives a lower price as well. That is the case on TRR. It will be in the terms and conditions for each website. If you do a buyout option then the payout will not change if the item subsequently is reduced in price, but of course you would receive a lower price for buyout versus the consignment option.


----------



## Styleanyone

I don't think the consignee has choice on the selling prices for big sale on TRR. When you consign an item, you will get an estimated selling price  but the real earnings can only be known after the actual price that was sold minus TRR commission. In my case, I got 55% at the beginning of the consignment, and then, went up to 70%, and now down to 55% again because I haven't consigned for a while. You just need to keep on consigning with TRR to keep the earnings high. I consigned most of my designer clothes with TRR because I didn't want to sell them on my own but the selling prices were very low - 30% of the purchasing price. All my clothes were fairy new condition. Now, I just keep them in my closet. Who knows, maybe after a few years, the fashion comes back.


----------



## Antonia

I have consigned with them too. It's too hard to sell clothes on eBay-the only things that sell somewhat successfully are Chanel jackets-I just can't be bothered selling other items on eBay-it's so time consuming taking the pics, describing the items, etc.  Just send them off and let whatever happens, happen.  I look at it this way, it's not making money sitting in my closet and at least I'm making something back that I can use to buy something else. I will say that I've personally found some amazing deals that were too good to pass up so I can't complain when something of mine sells for less than what I'd like-it works both ways.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Nikki_ said:


> Their pricing has gone through the roof over the past 6 months or so.



I second ..  [ was made aware of TRR when it was first featured in the Sunday Chronicle many, many years back ]  I personally feel that it is no longer a bargain to shop from their website.  Most of the negatives about TRR are still around and the only change is their pricing - it has gone *UP, UP and UP.  *Recently 'watched' 2 items and noticed  they were being "adjusted" to a higher price just a week later.  Sneaky.


----------



## Nikki_

CaviarChanel said:


> I second ..  [ was made aware of TRR when it was first featured in the Sunday Chronicle many, many years back ]  I personally feel that it is no longer a bargain to shop from their website.  Most of the negatives about TRR are still around and the only change is their pricing - it has gone *UP, UP and UP.  *Recently 'watched' 2 items and noticed  they were being "adjusted" to a higher price just a week later.  Sneaky.



I've noticed that myself. Items on my "watched" list seem to fluctuate in price on a day-to-day basis and they certainly aren't coming down in price!


----------



## Tpurroc

ohmivon said:


> I have bought several items from TheRealReal, and have been completely happy with the condition they were in. I try to search items listed with Tags, and having never been worn, but even the ones that were previously used, usually arrive as they describe.


I love this site I bought a few dresses and just ecstatic with condition and bargains!


----------



## mappop

Prices do go up and down.


----------



## Antonia

I've never noticed their prices going up in a sneaky way.  The only prices changes I see are sometimes they have things that are more than the usual 20% off so they show the discounted price but that discount only lasts for a few days to one week and then it's back to it's original sale price. I only wish I heard about them years ago when many of you say they were so much cheaper-I can't even imagine the deals I missed out on!!


----------



## CaviarChanel

Antonia said:


> ...... *I only wish I heard about them years ago when many of you say they were so much cheaper-I can't even imagine the deals I missed out on!*!


. yes indeed and this is one of the reasons why their stuff are NOT moving these days and it is no longer a bargain to shop there (for the old-timers  )


----------



## Nikki_

I haven't made a purchase from them in a while but was _about _to make a significant purchase today for a pre-owned item. I noticed during the checkout process that the item went up significantly as I proceeded through. Apparently, they're now charging tax in my State. Needless to say, with their higher-pricing, I decided against the purchase because not only did I find the item on eBay for much less, but I could also purchase it brand new for just a tad more. I believe my shopping days at TRR are now over. 

*If you live in one of these States, you'll now be charged sales tax.

AZ, CA, CT, DC, FL, GA, IL, MA, MI, NC, NJ, NV, NY, OH, PA, TX, VA, and WA.*


----------



## finer_woman

Nikki_ said:


> I haven't made a purchase from them in a while but was _about _to make a significant purchase today for a pre-owned item. I noticed during the checkout process that the item went up significantly as I proceeded through. Apparently, they're now charging tax in my State. Needless to say, with their higher-pricing, I decided against the purchase because not only did I find the item on eBay for much less, but I could also purchase it brand new for just a tad more. I believe my shopping days at TRR are now over.
> 
> *If you live in one of these States, you'll now be charged sales tax.
> 
> AZ, CA, CT, DC, FL, GA, IL, MA, MI, NC, NJ, NV, NY, OH, PA, TX, VA, and WA.*



Yes I bought 2 ps1's last night and was shocked at checkout, but I went ahead anyway because the prices were good and looked to be in nearly new condition. Crossing fingers until they arrive .


----------



## Kendall BC

Nikki_ said:


> I haven't made a purchase from them in a while but was _about _to make a significant purchase today for a pre-owned item. I noticed during the checkout process that the item went up significantly as I proceeded through. Apparently, they're now charging tax in my State. Needless to say, with their higher-pricing, I decided against the purchase because not only did I find the item on eBay for much less, but I could also purchase it brand new for just a tad more. I believe my shopping days at TRR are now over.
> 
> *If you live in one of these States, you'll now be charged sales tax.
> 
> AZ, CA, CT, DC, FL, GA, IL, MA, MI, NC, NJ, NV, NY, OH, PA, TX, VA, and WA.*



Seriously, sometimes I want to scream looking at their prices. As a long time shopper there, I'm disgusted by their new changes, pricing especially. I cancelled my first look membership because there's no need for it now, nobody fights for items at the opening of their flash sales anymore, because there's no bargain. Items will be available for months and months, and if people are smart, they'll get much cheaper with better condition items from Ebay.


----------



## CaviarChanel

ms.kim said:


> Seriously, sometimes I want to scream looking at their prices. As a long time shopper there, I'm disgusted by their new changes, pricing especially. I cancelled my first look membership because there's no need for it now, nobody fights for items at the opening of their flash sales anymore, because there's no bargain. Items will be available for months and months, and if people are smart, they'll get much cheaper with better condition items from Ebay.



Yup, yup, yup. ...  as another PFer had pointed out, I believe they are being pressured by 'the venture-capitalize investors'/shareholders to churn out higher profit margins.


----------



## daisyjo

After searching local consignment shops without success for vintage Chanel jackets I finally took the plunge on The RealReal,  I had read so many bad reviews, both here and on other websites, that I had been reluctant to do so, but the RealReal just has such a breadth of choice I couldn't resist.  I am happy to report that my purchase arrived today and is pretty much perfect!  It had been reduced from $1200 to $950 when I purchased it and that was what I was charged plus tax.  The condition also seems pretty perfect!  Comparing it to my other Chanels it seems authentic.  It came on a hanger in a RealReal garment bag, packed flat.  It is clean and odor-free.  

If anyone is considering shopping on The RealReal for the first time, from my experience I would say go ahead and take the chance.  The website did say I could return it up to 14 days I believe.  I don't need to so I don't know how smoothly that would have gone.  It's a good idea to make sure you have that option based on the many bad reviews out there.   

I definitely plan on trying my luck again with them when something else pops up.  I think their prices are quite fair when compared to consignment shops in the greater NYC area.  They have more choice and you don't have to leave your couch.


----------



## Cocoabean

I just purchased a Tory Burch cosmetic case from them. It was nicely priced and arrived quickly. They only problem is that the zipper pull is missing, which was not noted in the listing. It could not be seen in the photos, so I should have been more observant. I do think a note in the listing stating this would be appropriate.


----------



## gudstuffjd

I've had mixed experiences with The RealReal.  My first experience was a brand new Ferragamo satchel at a great price.  My second purchase was an LV agenda listed as in "excellent" condition with some details about the flaws.  I discovered the latter was incomplete—it failed to note cracks in the piping where the sleeves were beginning to separate.  I returned the item the very next day.


----------



## Kendall BC

CaviarChanel said:


> Yup, yup, yup. ...  as another PFer had pointed out, I believe they are being pressured by 'the venture-capitalize investors'/shareholders to churn out higher profit margins.



I think it's a bad strategy for them  as you see now things are not selling, millions just sit there and that is big overhead cost. Why not lower the price like before and give better description for faster turn over and happy customers? JMHO


----------



## Redheels

Someone please tell me....how do you get rid of the strong odor that comes with anything purchased on the Realreal? Is everyone really buying these luxury items and not mentioning  that they stink to high heavens? The clothes can be washed, agree, but how about the bags?

I bought a bag I absolutely adore from them over 6 months ago but it still stinks of that peculiar smell that is attached to anything that comes from the realreal. I haven't worn it out once because I am embarrassed. Please help! How do I get rid of the odor?


----------



## Antonia

Redheels said:


> Someone please tell me....how do you get rid of the strong odor that comes with anything purchased on the Realreal? Is everyone really buying these luxury items and not mentioning  that they stink to high heavens? The clothes can be washed, agree, but how about the bags?
> 
> I bought a bag I absolutely adore from them over 6 months ago but it still stinks of that peculiar smell that is attached to anything that comes from the realreal. I haven't worn it out once because I am embarrassed. Please help! How do I get rid of the odor?


I've never heard of this issue with TRR but if you do a search about how to get rid of smells on a purse, there are many ideas out there such as using charcoal, or dryer sheets or put a box of open arm&hammer in the bag (carefully) and then cover it up with a dust bag over night or maybe a couple of nights.  The baking soda absorbs the odors (same as charcoal would do).  Good luck.


----------



## dgs

Hey guys. I've used RealReal for a few years, love the site but yes prices did go up. My question is - I had some emails from them for $50 gift codes, and another for $50 for filling out a survey but missed them. Has anyone had luck reaching out to them and asking if they can get some store credit if you missed it in the email/do something else for them? Cheers


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Redheels said:


> Someone please tell me....how do you get rid of the strong odor that comes with anything purchased on the Realreal? Is everyone really buying these luxury items and not mentioning  that they stink to high heavens? The clothes can be washed, agree, but how about the bags?
> 
> I bought a bag I absolutely adore from them over 6 months ago but it still stinks of that peculiar smell that is attached to anything that comes from the realreal. I haven't worn it out once because I am embarrassed. Please help! How do I get rid of the odor?


omg i just got a bag from TRR covered in cat hair. i was shocked, it had cat hairs all over the dust bag and the interior of the bag smelled like cat pee, no kidding. she must have stored it by the litterbox. i just called and told them it's coming back, that's insane to sell that bag.

i can't understand how your bag could hold an odor for 6 months?, that is a seriously long time b/c most items, even ones with major chemical smells will dissipate after a few weeks at most. aside from airing it out completely (in cold/overnight weather for several nights running), you can try to leave the bag fully open, and put your own fragrance or scent you like inside the bag. and by not wearing it you may be allowing the smell to linger. items that smell need to be aired out and taken out and not stowed away in boxes or closets. make sure it's in an open space where it can get a lot of fresh air that's cold, not hot. i normally leave smelly bags out every night outside for a week straight, at least, and then start other things from there. you can also wash a t-shirt or something soft in a scent you like and place it inside the bag.


----------



## Redheels

Antonia said:


> I've never heard of this issue with TRR but if you do a search about how to get rid of smells on a purse, there are many ideas out there such as using charcoal, or dryer sheets or put a box of open arm&hammer in the bag (carefully) and then cover it up with a dust bag over night or maybe a couple of nights.  The baking soda absorbs the odors (same as charcoal would do).  Good luck.


Thanks! I have tried some of these techniques with no luck. If you have ever purchased from The Realreal you should have experienced the odor situation. Every single thing I have purchased has had the same issue.


----------



## Redheels

ccbaggirl89 said:


> omg i just got a bag from TRR covered in cat hair. i was shocked, it had cat hairs all over the dust bag and the interior of the bag smelled like cat pee, no kidding. she must have stored it by the litterbox. i just called and told them it's coming back, that's insane to sell that bag.
> 
> i can't understand how your bag could hold an odor for 6 months?, that is a seriously long time b/c most items, even ones with major chemical smells will dissipate after a few weeks at most. aside from airing it out completely (in cold/overnight weather for several nights running), you can try to leave the bag fully open, and put your own fragrance or scent you like inside the bag. and by not wearing it you may be allowing the smell to linger. items that smell need to be aired out and taken out and not stowed away in boxes or closets. make sure it's in an open space where it can get a lot of fresh air that's cold, not hot. i normally leave smelly bags out every night outside for a week straight, at least, and then start other things from there. you can also wash a t-shirt or something soft in a scent you like and place it inside the bag.


That's awful that they would send a bag in that condition. You should get a refund with no issues. 

I feel that some of the techniques you described may just mask the smell..airing out the bag has not helped in this situation. Do you purchase from them routinely? Have you ever bought any items with this peculiar strong odor? I just need to know that other customers have encountered this too and I am not crazy .


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Redheels said:


> That's awful that they would send a bag in that condition. You should get a refund with no issues.
> 
> I feel that some of the techniques you described may just mask the smell..airing out the bag has not helped in this situation. Do you purchase from them routinely? Have you ever bought any items with this peculiar strong odor? I just need to know that other customers have encountered this too and I am not crazy .


you said exactly what my mom did when i told her!!... how could they sell a bag that smelled like that, and i am not even sensitive to smell, but that bag, wow. yes, they said they would take it back (minus return shipping). i do purchase from them often (though i try to stay under 500 b/c they are not an amazing company). stuff has arrived in worse condition than stated, but this is the first one with this strong odor. at first i thought maybe they had the owner ship it herself b/c how could they not notice this? i saw a picture posted in the chanel forum yesterday and the lady lets her cat sleep in the closet with her chanel bags, so i guess it's a thing, lol. i think for cheaper items that allow returns TRR can be ok, but if it says FINAL SALE, NO RETURNS... i'm not going to do that, i need to know it can easily go back if there is an issue. i'm sure you're not alone, a lot of the stuff they sell is sketchy, they state it's excellent and it's nowhere near that.


----------



## QuelleFromage

ccbaggirl89 said:


> you said exactly what my mom did when i told her!!... how could they sell a bag that smelled like that, and i am not even sensitive to smell, but that bag, wow. yes, they said they would take it back (minus return shipping). i do purchase from them often (though i try to stay under 500 b/c they are not an amazing company). stuff has arrived in worse condition than stated, but this is the first one with this strong odor. at first i thought maybe they had the owner ship it herself b/c how could they not notice this? i saw a picture posted in the chanel forum yesterday and the lady lets her cat sleep in the closet with her chanel bags, so i guess it's a thing, lol. i think for cheaper items that allow returns TRR can be ok, but if it says FINAL SALE, NO RETURNS... i'm not going to do that, i need to know it can easily go back if there is an issue. i'm sure you're not alone, a lot of the stuff they sell is sketchy, they state it's excellent and it's nowhere near that.


They are charging you return shipping for a filthy item?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

QuelleFromage said:


> They are charging you return shipping for a filthy item?


yep. i guess that's their default way of business? i have been charged for the 3 returns i've done


----------



## pooks088

hmmm.. I was soo close to buying a Chanel Reissue 227 from theRealReal and now I'm not sure I should..  Has anyone had a good experience buying with them recently?


----------



## daisyjo

Yes i can understand the hesitation.  I posted a few weeks ago about my good experience buying a Chanel Jacket from the Realreal and I also purchased another Chanel jacket last week and it was also fine - clean, good shape, no odor.  But so many of these reviews are negative I would say just make sure you can return it.


----------



## CandyCoated

dgs said:


> Hey guys. I've used RealReal for a few years, love the site but yes prices did go up. My question is - I had some emails from them for $50 gift codes, and another for $50 for filling out a survey but missed them. Has anyone had luck reaching out to them and asking if they can get some store credit if you missed it in the email/do something else for them? Cheers



I've called and as a one time courtesy they've honored there promo.


----------



## CandyCoated

Just cancelled my first look membership after 2 years. Not worth it. Wish TRR would do better pricing like back in the day.


----------



## Styleanyone

CandyCoated said:


> Just cancelled my first look membership after 2 years. Not worth it. Wish TRR would do better pricing like back in the day.


I cancelled mine before the price increase. I noticed many nice items are still available after a while, so there is no need to have the first look.


----------



## nicole0612

CandyCoated said:


> Just cancelled my first look membership after 2 years. Not worth it. Wish TRR would do better pricing like back in the day.





Styleanyone said:


> I cancelled mine before the price increase. I noticed many nice items are still available after a while, so there is no need to have the first look.



I've had the first look for about 4 months now, and I'm honestly not sure how it works. What am I seeing now that I didn't see before? I haven't purchased anything, but I figured for that price it might be fun to shop, but I don't understand where to see the new items that I wouldn't have seen otherwise.


----------



## Styleanyone

nicole0612 said:


> I've had the first look for about 4 months now, and I'm honestly not sure how it works. What am I seeing now that I didn't see before? I haven't purchased anything, but I figured for that price it might be fun to shop, but I don't understand where to see the new items that I wouldn't have seen otherwise.[/QUOTE
> If you are looking for a specific item, it is good to take a look for the new arrivals. The members can shop first, non paid members will have to wait 24 hours to shop. I have seen a birkin 30 gold new sold for $10300.  So when the non paid members see the item, it was already sold. Hope it helps.


----------



## nicole0612

Thank you, that is so helpful! I see it now


----------



## Styleanyone

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you, that is so helpful! I see it now


I am glad. Enjoy your shopping.


----------



## longtimechloefan

I recently purchased a chloe paddington from them. They do not post any authenticating pics of the serial number tabs or pics in detail. Other sites do that, like fashionphile and portero.


----------



## jchen815

ccbaggirl89 said:


> yep. i guess that's their default way of business? i have been charged for the 3 returns i've done



If they messed up I think they should pay for the return shipping. In your case I think it was their fault for not disclosing. I would contact customer service to get them to send u a label.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jchen815 said:


> If they messed up I think they should pay for the return shipping. In your case I think it was their fault for not disclosing. I would contact customer service to get them to send u a label.


i don't think they ever do that, i'm not entirely sure, but i've not heard that they pay for the return, even if the issue is their fault,


----------



## Styleanyone

Hi all TRR shoppers, I bought this 35cm birkin so black from the real real. When I received it, I found out it was an employee sale bag. I paid Bababebi authenticated and confirmed. I also had advice from other member. I returned it and the refund is on its way. After received the email that was told refund was processed, I felt curious and went on the TRR site to check the bag out. Just like what I thought, it was relisted with the original description and original price, no mention about the employee sale, no mention about the S stamp with ID numbers. I was very surprised because I have provided them with an enlarged picture of the S stamp with numbers,and also provide a copy of Bababebi opinion email. If any member is interested in this birkin 35 so black, just be aware. I believe this is very unprofessional to list a high end item without disclosing this in detail since we all know the price difference between the H boutique and the Employee Sales.
https://www.therealreal.com/products?keywords=hermes birkin so black


----------



## jchen815

Styleanyone said:


> Hi all TRR shoppers, I bought this 35cm birkin so black from the real real. When I received it, I found out it was an employee sale bag. I paid Bababebi authenticated and confirmed. I also had advice from other member. I returned it and the refund is on its way. After received the email that was told refund was processed, I felt curious and went on the TRR site to check the bag out. Just like what I thought, it was relisted with the original description and original price, no mention about the employee sale, no mention about the S stamp with ID numbers. I was very surprised because I have provided them with an enlarged picture of the S stamp with numbers,and also provide a copy of Bababebi opinion email. If any member is interested in this birkin 35 so black, just be aware. I believe this is very unprofessional to list a high end item without disclosing this in detail since we all know the price difference between the H boutique and the Employee Sales.
> https://www.therealreal.com/products?keywords=hermes birkin so black


What is the difference between H boutique and employee sale prices?


----------



## jchen815

ccbaggirl89 said:


> i don't think they ever do that, i'm not entirely sure, but i've not heard that they pay for the return, even if the issue is their fault,


i ordered a pair of manolos from them with the description saying it was a 36. When I received the shoes, it was a 36.5. I emailed CS and told them I wanted a refund and for them to pay for return shipping due to their error. They agreed and sent a label. Maybe I got a nice CS rep?


----------



## Styleanyone

jchen815 said:


> What is the difference between H boutique and employee sale prices?


I believe employee sales price are munch lower than the retail prices. Those bags are not allowed to sell in H boutique due to some unknown  reasons. The bag has specific number,  whether is employee ID or something else, I don't know. I just know, those bags are stamped with S and some numbers, so if you are into H bags, you will know.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

jchen815 said:


> i ordered a pair of manolos from them with the description saying it was a 36. When I received the shoes, it was a 36.5. I emailed CS and told them I wanted a refund and for them to pay for return shipping due to their error. They agreed and sent a label. Maybe I got a nice CS rep?


maybe? maybe it's different for various categories, too? i stay only in handbags. not sure i'll shop there again but if i ever do (and need to return) i'll request a label.


----------



## DorianGrayish

I have purchased 5 bags and a pair of shoes from TRR in the last year - shipping was fast and the items were in the described condition. My only issue is that one of the bags had a strong perfume odor- a very heavy smell that doesn't wear off. I wish that they would disclose odor issues. 
Unfortunately the prices are no longer as good as they used to be - and I it's been months since I came across a great bargain.


----------



## MsModernShopper

For those of you who have had problems with 'final sale' bags arriving in a condition other than described, have you had any luck opening a dispute with your credit card? 

I just bought a vintage mini speedy that has seen better days (I was able to use a 20% off code so it wasn't crazy expensive). I expected it to arrive with a dark patina, worn leather and scratched hardware, but the description conveniently omitted the large amount of hardware plating that has rubbed off.  I've contacted CS and they state it was listed as 'good' condition and that is the lowest condition rating they have, and offered me to consign it with them instead of issuing a return.

I'm confused by their return policy, since my bag came with a tag that said it had to be attached in order to be returned - this company makes no sense! Any words of wisdom are much appreciated!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Handbags are generally final sale (even at full price) but what you can do is contact customer service again explaining that the bag had issues that were not listed (their condition description is irrelevant as it is completely subjective and where exactly does "good" mean "pretty trashed"?) and you want to return for a full refund. They should allow the return. If not, you can always go to your credit card company.


----------



## MsModernShopper

BeautyAddict58 said:


> Handbags are generally final sale (even at full price) but what you can do is contact customer service again explaining that the bag had issues that were not listed (their condition description is irrelevant as it is completely subjective and where exactly does "good" mean "pretty trashed"?) and you want to return for a full refund. They should allow the return. If not, you can always go to your credit card company.


Thank you for your input! I will try contacting them again to see. Lesson learned though, I will not purchase anything from them again. Their described conditions are way off.


----------



## Spellwriter

pooks088 said:


> hmmm.. I was soo close to buying a Chanel Reissue 227 from theRealReal and now I'm not sure I should..  Has anyone had a good experience buying with them recently?


I personally have never had a bad experience...I've shopped with them tons. They even allowed the return of a non-returnable item when my kid purchased it by accident! (a freaking SOFA. Thankfully I got the shipment notification before a sofa showed up at my house...)

They also offered a return for site credit on a non-returnable bag - there were two identical ones listed, one was 100$ more, the cheaper one stated it did not come with a shoulder strap while the more expensive one did not mention no shoulder strap, so I assumed it had one. I decided to keep it anyway but they were very accommodating.


----------



## Kendall BC

The CS department is usually very accommodating. To me the biggest problems with TRR are description and price. Many scarves listed as excellent, but when you look at close up pictures they have pulls and stains, that's very lazy and sloppy listing practice. And price has gone up through the roof, it's not even funny because you can find better deals on Ebay with better photos and description.


----------



## Nikki_

ms.kim said:


> *And price has gone up through the roof, it's not even funny because you can find better deals on Ebay with better photos and description.*



You're not kidding!


----------



## MsModernShopper

MsModernShopper said:


> For those of you who have had problems with 'final sale' bags arriving in a condition other than described, have you had any luck opening a dispute with your credit card?
> 
> I just bought a vintage mini speedy that has seen better days (I was able to use a 20% off code so it wasn't crazy expensive). I expected it to arrive with a dark patina, worn leather and scratched hardware, but the description conveniently omitted the large amount of hardware plating that has rubbed off.  I've contacted CS and they state it was listed as 'good' condition and that is the lowest condition rating they have, and offered me to consign it with them instead of issuing a return.
> 
> I'm confused by their return policy, since my bag came with a tag that said it had to be attached in order to be returned - this company makes no sense! Any words of wisdom are much appreciated!


Update: After a few emails asking for a refund based on my item being not as described, CS finally relented! I said I'd rather get this sorted out with TRR instead of filing a dispute with AMEX, and what do you know they issued a return authorization...


----------



## bakeacookie

Does anyone have a recommended authentication service for the items bought from therealreal? I want to be sure I got what I've paid for.


----------



## Cocoabean

Styleanyone said:


> Hi all TRR shoppers, I bought this 35cm birkin so black from the real real. When I received it, I found out it was an employee sale bag. I paid Bababebi authenticated and confirmed. I also had advice from other member. I returned it and the refund is on its way. After received the email that was told refund was processed, I felt curious and went on the TRR site to check the bag out. Just like what I thought, it was relisted with the original description and original price, no mention about the employee sale, no mention about the S stamp with ID numbers. I was very surprised because I have provided them with an enlarged picture of the S stamp with numbers,and also provide a copy of Bababebi opinion email. If any member is interested in this birkin 35 so black, just be aware. I believe this is very unprofessional to list a high end item without disclosing this in detail since we all know the price difference between the H boutique and the Employee Sales.
> https://www.therealreal.com/products?keywords=hermes birkin so black



I see they now are listing this as an employee sale bag. Good fighting on your part!


----------



## Styleanyone

bakeacookie said:


> Does anyone have a recommended authentication service for the items bought from therealreal? I want to be sure I got what I've paid for.



I would highly recommend Bababebi for Hermes bags only. TRR has so many brands with different categories, you might want to specify what item you need to get authenticated.


----------



## bakeacookie

Styleanyone said:


> I would highly recommend Bababebi for Hermes bags only. TRR has so many brands with different categories, you might want to specify what item you need to get authenticated.



Sorry!

Looking to get a Hermes scarf authenticated.


----------



## Styleanyone

bakeacookie said:


> Sorry!
> 
> Looking to get a Hermes scarf authenticated.



If it is scarf, this site may help you to authenticate it by courtesy. Sorry I don't know anyone who does it.


----------



## bakeacookie

Styleanyone said:


> If it is scarf, this site may help you to authenticate it by courtesy. Sorry I don't know anyone who does it.



Yes, it's a scarf but I didn't post the link here prior to buying. [emoji28] oops. 

I don't mind paying for authentication, it's just not many do scarves.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

bakeacookie said:


> Yes, it's a scarf but I didn't post the link here prior to buying. [emoji28] oops.
> 
> I don't mind paying for authentication, it's just not many do scarves.


You could try posting pics on the Ebay Fashion Board. There are a couple of experts there.


----------



## bakeacookie

BeautyAddict58 said:


> You could try posting pics on the Ebay Fashion Board. There are a couple of experts there.



Thank you! 



ms.kim said:


> There's one you can try to contact on instagram, *myscarfrings* who is also a reputable seller on the bay. She's an expert and very helpful.



Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

Kinda bummed I bought the scarf before their promo credit. Lol. Oh well.


----------



## misspink001

bakeacookie said:


> Kinda bummed I bought the scarf before their promo credit. Lol. Oh well.


I was trying to figure out how they promo credits work. I think you can use the code after 7 days or something after an item is on the site? Is that right? They have so many nice scarves.


----------



## bakeacookie

misspink001 said:


> I was trying to figure out how they promo credits work. I think you can use the code after 7 days or something after an item is on the site? Is that right? They have so many nice scarves.



If you purchase during their promo a certain amount, you'll be issued sure credit of a certain amount in a month I think.


----------



## Shop_7

QuelleFromage said:


> I bought an Hermès Kelly bag from TRR and the experience was absolutely fantastic except for the packaging. The bag was well priced; I had it authenticated before I purchased of course; the customer service was kind enough to be open with me on the phone about two Kellys that were available and the differences; and the bag when it arrived was fantastic.
> I have a house in a state with no sales tax on wearables so I had them ship there; no problem and no tax applied. Only issue is they shipped the bag in its dust bag alone in a box with almost no padding. TERRIBLE packaging for a bag over $5K, fortunately no damage. If I bought again I would be specific about packaging to ship.
> With regard to authenticity, I would always have an item authenticated prior to purchase if possible. Fakes are getting so sophisticated that only a real expert can tell, and the so-called authentication experts at 90% of the resale places are NOT expert in every brand. TRR, Fashionphile, and Portero have all sold fakes unknowingly in my direct experience.


----------



## SEWDimples

I've purchased 3 bags from TRR and all have been in good condition or more, but the prices with the extra discount has been great. Two of the bags retailed over $1500, but I was able to purchase them for under $200. I'm super happy with them all.


----------



## bakeacookie

I've purchased 6 items from TRR, just RTW and accessories. 

I had gotten all of the RTW authenticated, since I was unfamiliar with it all. 

Only one RTW item didn't work out and it was pretty easy to return with their provided label. It just took awhile to get to them, but they were quick in processing my credit back. 

I feel they have disclosed any defects with the item, except for scents. 

I've gotten good CS from them as well via email for my small concerns. One of my items was supposed to include a hanger, and when it didn't, they gave me some site credit, which was fine. 

Since I've only bought RTW, I do appreciate that they at least put it in their TRR dust bag for shipment and in a box for heavier items. 

I wouldn't mind buying from them again if the price is good and I can return the item. I wouldn't do final sale with them, unless I'm willing to take a risk of something not working out and having to resell or consign back to them.


----------



## MrsPhotographer

How do you have a bag authenticated before purchasing via a website? Thanks!


----------



## Styleanyone

MrsPhotographer said:


> How do you have a bag authenticated before purchasing via a website? Thanks!



I don't think you can do that because the TRR has very limited photos on the site. I don't know whether they will provide you with sufficient photos to get authenticated before buying. You can always get the bag first, and then use the paid service to get authenticated. If it proves "non- authentic", you can call the customer service to return it. To be safe, don't remove the tag from the bag. Hope it helps.


----------



## MrsPhotographer

Styleanyone said:


> I don't think you can do that because the TRR has very limited photos on the site. I don't know whether they will provide you with sufficient photos to get authenticated before buying. You can always get the bag first, and then use the paid service to get authenticated. If it proves "non- authentic", you can call the customer service to return it. To be safe, don't remove the tag from the bag. Hope it helps.



Thank you! Maybe I misunderstood/misread previous posts. I'm interested in making a purchase from TRR or a similar site but want to be sure I'm covering my bases first. Thanks again.


----------



## JJ91

I absolutely love TRR! I've been able to find past-season clothes which were high on my wishlist, including some very obscure items by niche designers, and two pairs of Prada shoes in perfect condition. Super happy with the price and condition of every single item I've bought so far. The $40 shipping to Australia is kinda steep, but with the sales, codes and so on, it works out ok. And I agree that the dust bags they provide are a nice touch.

I would never buy a high-end designer bag from them (or any similar websites), though. I'm just extra cautious when it comes to bags!


----------



## jesssika

I purchased a large Tory Burch suede duffel from the Real Real for an amazing price. When I got it though, it doesn't seem to be authentic at all. ): It has strange tags and seems to be missing several signs of an authentic TB. Has anyone else received fakes from the site?


----------



## SEWDimples

jesssika said:


> I purchased a large Tory Burch suede duffel from the Real Real for an amazing price. When I got it though, it doesn't seem to be authentic at all. ): It has strange tags and seems to be missing several signs of an authentic TB. Has anyone else received fakes from the site?


Anything is possible. Get it authenticated and contact them if it is fake. I purchased a MK Collection bag that I thought was a fake. I had it authenticate and it turned out to be a sample bag. 

They should do the right thing if it is fake.


----------



## jesssika

SEWDimples said:


> Anything is possible. Get it authenticated and contact them if it is fake. I purchased a MK Collection bag that I thought was a fake. I had it authenticate and it turned out to be a sample bag.
> 
> They should do the right thing if it is fake.


Thanks for the advice, I will probably get in contact with them to see if I can return it. The tag on the inside says "Sample, Not for Sale, Made in China" which is very suspicious to me.


----------



## SEWDimples

jesssika said:


> Thanks for the advice, I will probably get in contact with them to see if I can return it. The tag on the inside says "Sample, Not for Sale, Made in China" which is very suspicious to me.


My MK Collection bag said something very similar and I was able to get it authenticated here on tPF. I thought my bag was a fake as well, but it was authenticate, just a sample. See the picture below.


----------



## jesssika

SEWDimples said:


> My MK Collection bag said something very similar and I was able to get it authenticated here on tPF. I thought my bag was a fake as well, but it was authenticate, just a sample. See the picture below.
> View attachment 3816162
> 
> 
> View attachment 3816163
> 
> 
> View attachment 3816164
> 
> 
> View attachment 3816165


Oh okay I didn't know they did that! The tag on my bag looks very similar to the tag on yours so maybe it is authentic. I'll see if I can get it authenticated.


----------



## SEWDimples

jesssika said:


> Oh okay I didn't know they did that! The tag on my bag looks very similar to the tag on yours so maybe it is authentic. I'll see if I can get it authenticated.


Yeah, it will not hurt. Go to the Tory Burch thread and look for the Authenticate This thread. Please following the instructions on the first page of the thread. Best wishes.

Below is the link to the feedback I got when my bag was authenticated.

Authenticate This MICHAEL KORS


----------



## jesssika

SEWDimples said:


> Yeah, it will not hurt. Go to the Tory Burch thread and look for the Authenticate This thread. Please following the instructions on the first page of the thread. Best wishes.
> 
> Below is the link to the feedback I got when my bag was authenticated.
> 
> Authenticate This MICHAEL KORS


Great, thanks so much for your help!


----------



## SEWDimples

jesssika said:


> Great, thanks so much for your help!


Anytime! I hope it works out for you and the bag is authenticate.


----------



## bluejinx

I have ordered at least 40 items from therealreal. Never had an issue with authenticity but twice I ordered shoes that were labeled on the website 39 and turned out to be 38. 

That being said I love the site but find the pricing extremely bizarre. I have a Piazza Sempimone skirt that was new with tags I paid $37.50 for. $75 and half off. At the same time the same skirt without tags in the same size was listed at $275. I also have a lulu frost necklace that I bought elsewhere and I see 2 currently on the website listed at both $150 and $75. Identical necklace both labeled with the correct style name but one with an estimated value of $150 and one with an estimated value of $350 (it retailed for $500). Very odd.


----------



## bluejinx

DarlingkNikki said:


> A $300 Alice and Olivia dress nwt in pristine condition I picked up for $50. Arrived in 2 days in a dust bag and measurements were relatively accurate.  Ill order again, but only nwt items that are returnable.  The site credits they hand out like candy really make for some great deals.


I'm fairly certain that Alice and Olivia clothing are some of the best and most consistent deals on the site. Picked up 3 new with tags skirts all retailing between $400-800 for between $37.50 and $70. A long sleeve crop top with the $195 price tag I got for $39 and a blazer for under $30. A $395 staceface cardigan was new with tags for $75 and 30% off. My most consistent scores on the site are that brand


----------



## Th618

This is from tradesy but does this seller look legit?

https://www.tradesy.com/closet/theatelier/

She has a lot of items and all brand new. In her sold history she's sold several of the item I'm interested in also, seems a little weird one would have so much inventory...


----------



## missmoimoi

Hello!  Has anybody shopped at www.timewellwasted.fr ?  Their prices are incredibly low (discounted) so it's too good to be true/real I guess but I wish!  Does anyone know?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I had a great experience with The Real Real a couple of months ago and I would order from them again. Found this vintage Kate Moss x Longchamp shoulder bag in Dark Ruby for only $155. It arrived in better condition than described. Now I regularly prowl the site lol.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Thoughts with regard to consigning with TRR.. pros/cons?
Just curious about opinions.
Is the attraction because they do at home pick up, edit your closet, percentage paid,
turnover in selling
Thanks


----------



## dorcast

I just consigned a few things with them and I'm really happy with them.  I used their mailing bag, and sent five  items, four sold really quickly.  I saw that someone returned a leather jacket, and they resold it.  I was thrilled to not have to deal with a return myself.   Prior to sending in,  I worked with a rep through email who was great.  I had a jacket from a designer who was not on their list, but I saw that they did have items for sale, and she had me send her a photo and cleared it  so I wouldn't send it to her if they weren't going to list it.
That being said, I did not send anything high end.  I had a few things I wanted out of my house, and was happy to get some money for, so I was fine paying their commission.  Bear in mind that they often have 20% off sales, so you could lose a bigger cut.  I'm currently dealing with hassles with ebay - non paying bidder, usps losing package, etc and I'm happy to give more money to TRR to not deal with any of that.  The photos they took are great, and I was really surprised at how quickly my items sold, as they were fairly random.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

I have consigned quite a bit with them, but also won't send them certain things and prefer to sell those myself on eBay/Posh/etc.  If you just have things you want to get rid of and are happy to get some money from them, they are good to use.  However they do take a very large cut (50% on items under $200, then 45% up to $1,000, 30% on items over $1,000) and tend to really lowball on their pricing to get the items sold quickly.  I know people who troll the site to buy up items at low prices and flip them for higher on ebay etc.  So if you have something you really want to get a certain amount for, I don't recommend them for that.  You can email in for a price quote in advance to find out.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I consigned a few things with them. I don't really mind them taking a large cut because things still made more than they would have had I sold them on eBay myself. Also, I did not have to deal with returns myself which is a plus for me.

Some things I had listed on eBay for a while with no takers, they sold for over twice for what they were listed on eBay (and the buyers also paid sales tax and shipping) so their clientele is definitely different (not having to deal with those "I'll give you 10% of the asking price but I also want free shipping" buyers is great).


----------



## pvkatchung

I purchased an Hermes Toolbox 26 from TheRealReal (2012 for $3600) but after all the reviews about the website, I decided to call and cancel my order before they shipped me the bag.  Just makes me sick to think that I could've spent so much on a fake.


----------



## tickedoffchick

I've had mostly wonderful experiences with the site. It's also great that they carry a far broader range of labels than anyone else now, including Coach, Kate Spade and Marc Jacobs. One issue I've noticed is that sometimes the colors aren't accurate, especially with certain colors that look different on different computer monitors - I've ended up getting two brown bags that were listed as burgundy and plum. Even with the no return policy you can generally make a case for a return if the item is not correctly described.  I am concerned at times that the sheer volume of items may mean they can't thoroughly authenticate - having said that, common sense would suggest that counterfeiters are less likely to make fakes of less-than-popular styles.


----------



## couturequeen

I've consigned with them but only for things I can't make good money on eBay (clothing that's not new). I wouldn't sell high end accessory items there.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Only do it if you really don't want to deal with eBay/Posh. I had an overwhelming amount of stuff I wanted to get rid of and it was wonderful having them come to my apt, go through everything and I never had to see any of the items ever again. 

Just know that their cut is really big + everyone who buys always uses a 20% off coupon. Also if your stuff doesn't sell quickly get ready for some deep discounts on the original price.


----------



## Cluu05

I think you did the right thing. After reading older posts on this company, I decided to give them a chance. Recently received the fendi mini Peekaboo and knew it was fake. Had It authenticated on the forum and third party authenticate as well and both says fake. Meanwhile the minute I received it, I filed a dispute with my CC and waited for RealReal to reply back for my refund. They got back to me a few days later (Today) and told me after reviewing the pictures I sent and pointed out the very obvious indications of it being fake, they still deemed it authentic but nicely let me have my money back and paid for shipping. I know from reading other posts that if it was in fact authentic to them, they would have given me a different response and reminded me it is ‘final sale’ it makes me question how thorough they really inspect the items to miss something so obvious. The bag was clearly not used as stated but new. The leather was not of quality, and like others have said, their description is terrible. They forget to mention that on one side it has the monster design, which I would have never gotten if I knew that and assuming it was real. 



pvkatchung said:


> I purchased an Hermes Toolbox 26 from TheRealReal (2012 for $3600) but after all the reviews about the website, I decided to call and cancel my order before they shipped me the bag.  Just makes me sick to think that I could've spent so much on a fake.
> 
> View attachment 3949167


----------



## Rouge H

I would try Fashionphile, Yoggi’s Closet or Ann’s Fabulous Finds before I’d ship/consign anything with The Real Real.


----------



## JadaStormy

KirstenRaye said:


> Thank you.  I contacted Realreal, Fashionphile and Yoggi's.  I don't know why I didn't think of Fashionphile, she's been around forever.  Yoggi's I've never heard of.
> 
> I appreciate your response.



Wow, Yoogi's Closet is pretty popular. Another option is Couture USA. Personally I prefer to do direct buyout instead of consigning. Consigning is a hit or miss.


----------



## JadaStormy

KirstenRaye said:


> I chose the 3 for their option of purchasing it from me.  They'll probably offer half of the actual market value but I'll never know until I get out there and ask


The offers aren't usually that low. For example FP gave me $1300 for a like new LV Pochette Metis. Current retail is like $1700 something. It depends on the item and the demand, Hermes, LV, and Chanel have better resale value than other brands.


----------



## mollylope

So I LOVE The Real Real. By far my favorite site. 

I know they do have issues with authentication every now and again, but they are excellent with returns when this happens. 

I have started a blog about how I find used designer handbags & such and wrote a guide about using The RealReal below! 
http://www.aufaitfinds.com/buying-on-the-realreal/


----------



## creighbaby

Delete.


----------



## Goldilush

I sold some jewelry a while back on Therealreal and got more (1/4 of retail price) than if I had consigned or sold to a  jeweler. The local jewelers  won't pay for more than the weight of the gold in your jewelry - unless you have a well known designer piece - and even then it is still not as much as. Also consigned some clothes and shoes and prices were comparable to what I would get at the local high end consignment store. The pros of TRR being: free pick up for many items or free shipping (it's been a while so not sure this is still a thing), having a larger clientele, not having to go back to the store to pick up items that didn't sell, not having to call the store to get your check.  Cons are: your items can be returned and they can be discounted by 20% or put on sale. One more thought about consignment stores vs TRR: when I have consigned nice clothing at the local store, they can get damaged by people who try on (deodorant lines, make up smears, snags) but people are more careful when they return to TRR because the customer won't get their money back if the item is damaged.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Does anyone know when items get marked down? I have a bag in my favorites and it has been there maybe 3 weeks with no price drop... is there a timeline for when they drop prices for an item that isn't selling?


----------



## Love Of My Life

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Does anyone know when items get marked down? I have a bag in my favorites and it has been there maybe 3 weeks with no price drop... is there a timeline for when they drop prices for an item that isn't selling?



Not really.. there are times  when  an item comes in & there is a code & then an item can sit there for a long
period of time & nothing happens
You may want to call & ask though


----------



## J'adoreHermes

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Does anyone know when items get marked down? I have a bag in my favorites and it has been there maybe 3 weeks with no price drop... is there a timeline for when they drop prices for an item that isn't selling?


Items get marked down sometimes immediately or some may take some time. It all depends on the consignor as TheRealReal needs their approval sometimes and also how a similar item has sold in the past. I found out very recently that if you contact customer service, they will happily provide you with when one might expect a particular item to go on sale. I would contact them to see. Hope that helped.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Does anyone know when items get marked down? I have a bag in my favorites and it has been there maybe 3 weeks with no price drop... is there a timeline for when they drop prices for an item that isn't selling?


Items subject to coupons will have the 20% coupon for 30 days, then between 30-90 days they can put it for 30% off, then for items after 90 days they can mark it down to 40% off.  Items non-coupon eligible can be subject to 20% off after 30 days, and then so on.  Higher priced jewelry $750 and up may be subject to price approval by the consignor so not sure what the deal with that is.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Does anyone know when items get marked down? I have a bag in my favorites and it has been there maybe 3 weeks with no price drop... is there a timeline for when they drop prices for an item that isn't selling?


what is the brand and the price btw?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> what is the brand and the price btw?


It's a Chanel bag @ 1675. I know they sometimes put Chanel ones on a 20% and I'm hoping this one will get that too, eventually. I've been waiting 3+ weeks. It's vintage so it's not going to sell fast. I just was clueless how they discount, so I appreciate the insight.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's a Chanel bag @ 1675. I know they sometimes put Chanel ones on a 20% and I'm hoping this one will get that too, eventually. I've been waiting 3+ weeks. It's vintage so it's not going to sell fast. I just was clueless how they discount, so I appreciate the insight.


Oh I'm actually not sure if the regular discount schedule applies to Chanel, but customer service should be able to tell you.  The info I had is what customer service told me about my items (not chanel).


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> Oh I'm actually not sure if the regular discount schedule applies to Chanel, but customer service should be able to tell you.  The info I had is what customer service told me about my items (not chanel).


That's good to know, I'll try to call and ask tomorrow. I'm trying to stop myself from just buying it without getting a discount. But maybe that won't even happen. I'll ask.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I had a good experience with TheRealReal. I bought Burberry sandals which were authentic and amazing and I love them. I had no problem with that transaction. I bought two pairs of jeans. One of them had inaccurate measurements, and the other was a "bodycon" skinny which I think should've been included in the description.

Overall, description and condition and pictures are not nearly as detailed as they could be.

I also visited TheRealReal store  in NYC to return one of the jeans. It's a fun store because they have crazy expensive luxury items just out for display, to be touched by anyone. I also came by when they were sorting through stock and it was weird to see piles of thousand-dollar chanel bags on the floor. They have a really fun selection of items, but service and organization left something to be desired.


----------



## nicole0612

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I had a good experience with TheRealReal. I bought Burberry sandals which were authentic and amazing and I love them. I had no problem with that transaction. I bought two pairs of jeans. One of them had inaccurate measurements, and the other was a "bodycon" skinny which I think should've been included in the description.
> 
> Overall, description and condition and pictures are not nearly as detailed as they could be.
> 
> I also visited TheRealReal store  in NYC to return one of the jeans. It's a fun store because they have crazy expensive luxury items just out for display, to be touched by anyone. I also came by when they were sorting through stock and it was weird to see piles of thousand-dollar chanel bags on the floor. They have a really fun selection of items, but service and organization left something to be desired.



This is good info for consignors to know as well!


----------



## Tykhe

Just wondering, those of you who consigned about how long from the point that you sent in your items until they are available for sale on the website? I sent my things in two weeks ago and I haven’t had an update in a while.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

nicole0612 said:


> This is good info for consignors to know as well!


It's true. They had exotic Birkin just sitting out on shelves. If I were a less reverent handbag lover who can only dream of one day owning a Birkin, I could've picked one up and played around with it, right after hundreds of other people did too. I definitely played around with an exotic Ricky. Plus the piles of handbags on the floor…


----------



## Goldilush

Do you know if your things have been posted online? Two weeks seems a little long, but they don't notify/email you right away when things are posted. I was told by my sis who was told by her rep they are growing like crazy and hiring more people so maybe that is why it is taking longer to post things. It takes a few days to evaluate, photograph and do the write ups. Their First Look and Platinum members also get to see things 24 hours ahead of the rest of us- so your item(s) may have sold in advance and are posted in the sold section.


----------



## nicole0612

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's true. They had exotic Birkin just sitting out on shelves. If I were a less reverent handbag lover who can only dream of one day owning a Birkin, I could've picked one up and played around with it, right after hundreds of other people did too. I definitely played around with an exotic Ricky. Plus the piles of handbags on the floor…



Hopefully the items don’t get damaged! Maybe that’s why things they sell sometimes come with undisclosed wear and tear.


----------



## CaliCollector

I thought I’d share some insight, I have both sold and purchased from TRR. First buying, I’ve purchased a Chanel Blazer (new w/ tags) , Christian Louboutins (new) Chanel Boots (new) and a pair of Manila Blhaniks out of all my purchased I would say they are all authentic pieces, I buy many of these items direct from the retailers so know the products well, and perhaps handbags are more frequently counterfeited so maybe have had good luck. I have also consigned with them and was totally disappointed, they sold a pair of my new Christian Louboutins for $230 at which I got 60%. A new Lanvib dress that was $3,800 they listed for $200. I wouldn’t consign with them again unless I didn’t care what I got for the items and I tried eBay or other means to sell the items. It’s actually why I started buying from them because I saw how low they will sell items. A brand new pair of Chanel Boots were $599 price tag on them is $1600. If you can have assurance it’s authentic it is a decent place to score goods at a discount. Reading your posts however I’ll steer clear of the bags.


----------



## Monique1004

CaliCollector said:


> I thought I’d share some insight, I have both sold and purchased from TRR. First buying, I’ve purchased a Chanel Blazer (new w/ tags) , Christian Louboutins (new) Chanel Boots (new) and a pair of Manila Blhaniks out of all my purchased I would say they are all authentic pieces, I buy many of these items direct from the retailers so know the products well, and perhaps handbags are more frequently counterfeited so maybe have had good luck. I have also consigned with them and was totally disappointed, they sold a pair of my new Christian Louboutins for $230 at which I got 60%. A new Lanvib dress that was $3,800 they listed for $200. I wouldn’t consign with them again unless I didn’t care what I got for the items and I tried eBay or other means to sell the items. It’s actually why I started buying from them because I saw how low they will sell items. A brand new pair of Chanel Boots were $599 price tag on them is $1600. If you can have assurance it’s authentic it is a decent place to score goods at a discount. Reading your posts however I’ll steer clear of the bags.



I totally agree. I scored some nice stuff with bargain prices but I would never send my stuff there. I send my items to AFF or just sell them myself on eBay.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I will only buy returnable items from TRR and I buy with major skepticism. The last handbag I was interested in (a Kelly) I requested additional photos and there was severe damage that was not visible even in the multiple listing photos. There is no way on earth they could have missed the damage (heavy scuffing with color loss on a $7K bag). When I contacted them about it, the response was "we listed this as very good condition and this is in our opinion very good condition".  Makes me afraid of what "good" condition would be!
My last order, a pair of jeans sold as size 24 were clearly labeled size 26 and a jacket sold as size 0 was unlebeled but enormous. Another jacket sold as "pristine" had a big snag in the sleeve.

It is worthwhile to troll for deals because they do mark down so much, but you need to be ready to return a ton of things.


----------



## Wamgurl

I’ve noticed that sometimes they use the same photos for different listings!


----------



## Cygne18

I have consigned and purchased with TRR and have enjoyed my experience finding amazing deals vs. consigning. Just like @CaliCollector mentioned above, they really lowball the price for some items. That said, you can request to have the item sent back to you, I believe, but I would only consign with TRR if I have not had any movement of items I've listed elsewhere. I have resigned myself to simply lowering my prices to align with TRR prices. It's just so competitive! 

As a buyer, I have had found amazing deals. My best find was a pair of black alligator Manolo's that I managed to get for $112. TRR customer service insisted that these were python (even after I emailed them to check again), but I took them to an alligator/crocodile specialist in NYC to get them checked out and they confirmed that they were genuine alligator. The listing on the mobile site linked to the black alligator Manolo's, but the desktop listing linked to photos of a green hair calf pump.


----------



## Tykhe

Goldilush said:


> Do you know if your things have been posted online? Two weeks seems a little long, but they don't notify/email you right away when things are posted. I was told by my sis who was told by her rep they are growing like crazy and hiring more people so maybe that is why it is taking longer to post things. It takes a few days to evaluate, photograph and do the write ups. Their First Look and Platinum members also get to see things 24 hours ahead of the rest of us- so your item(s) may have sold in advance and are posted in the sold section.


Thanks for the help!! I found out it was a problem with my log in. I was in under the wrong account. Was able to fix everything.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ccbaggirl89 said:


> That's good to know, I'll try to call and ask tomorrow. I'm trying to stop myself from just buying it without getting a discount. But maybe that won't even happen. I'll ask.


Just as an update, I found out from CS that any Hermes, Chanel or LV handbag priced $955 or more is subject to price approval and will not be discounted no matter the length of time without consignor approval.  So the chanel purse may not ever get discounted if the consignor wants to hold out.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

QuelleFromage said:


> I will only buy returnable items from TRR and I buy with major skepticism. The last handbag I was interested in (a Kelly) I requested additional photos and there was severe damage that was not visible even in the multiple listing photos. There is no way on earth they could have missed the damage (heavy scuffing with color loss on a $7K bag). When I contacted them about it, the response was "we listed this as very good condition and this is in our opinion very good condition".  Makes me afraid of what "good" condition would be!
> My last order, a pair of jeans sold as size 24 were clearly labeled size 26 and a jacket sold as size 0 was unlebeled but enormous. Another jacket sold as "pristine" had a big snag in the sleeve.
> 
> It is worthwhile to troll for deals because they do mark down so much, but you need to be ready to return a ton of things.


Yes.  I bought a YSL tote advertised as very good condition.  When I got it there were major scuffs/color loss on the bottom of the bag, and of course there was no photo of the bottom of the bag.  I called CS and was able to return it despite handbags being final sale.  I also consigned a Rebecca Minkoff to them (not super valuable so I wasn't concerned about being lowballed), which they listed as NWT despite the fact that I had used it (albeit gently) and there were some small signs of wear.  I called them to change the description because I didn't want someone to buy it and be really pissed about the bag description and then ask to return it!

I have also had to call them to change mismarked sizes on clothes I have consigned.  I am on top of it, but I guess a lot of consignors don't really monitor their stuff.  I just wanted to avoid returns because you lose your commission when items get returned.


----------



## KittyKat65

QuelleFromage said:


> I will only buy returnable items from TRR and I buy with major skepticism. The last handbag I was interested in (a Kelly) I requested additional photos and there was severe damage that was not visible even in the multiple listing photos. There is no way on earth they could have missed the damage (heavy scuffing with color loss on a $7K bag). When I contacted them about it, the response was "we listed this as very good condition and this is in our opinion very good condition".  Makes me afraid of what "good" condition would be!


THIS!  There is absolutely no way I would purchase any bag from them, much less a Hermes bag with their "no return" policy and only 4 photos.  Are they insane?  Do they really expect people to fork over $8,000+ for a used bag with a no return policy?


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Cluu05 said:


> I think you did the right thing. After reading older posts on this company, I decided to give them a chance. Recently received the fendi mini Peekaboo and knew it was fake. Had It authenticated on the forum and third party authenticate as well and both says fake. Meanwhile the minute I received it, I filed a dispute with my CC and waited for RealReal to reply back for my refund. They got back to me a few days later (Today) and told me after reviewing the pictures I sent and pointed out the very obvious indications of it being fake, they still deemed it authentic but nicely let me have my money back and paid for shipping. I know from reading other posts that if it was in fact authentic to them, they would have given me a different response and reminded me it is ‘final sale’ it makes me question how thorough they really inspect the items to miss something so obvious. The bag was clearly not used as stated but new. The leather was not of quality, and like others have said, their description is terrible. They forget to mention that on one side it has the monster design, which I would have never gotten if I knew that and assuming it was real.


One of the possible reasons for such answer is because after your return they intend to sell it again. There are cases with TRR of returned fake Hermes bags listed again for sale. Even if the most of their bags are authentic such bad practices show they care more for short-term profits instead for their reputation.


----------



## glamer

I consigned a few items with therealreal but I will never use them again. I actually spoke with a rep who told me multiple times that my items would not be eligible for the 20% off coupon for the first 30 days. Unfortunately, this was not true - the coupon was used and it cut down my payout by a great deal. I appreciate that other sites don’t always pass this on to the consignor. It was in the fine print of the contract that they cut down on payout due to coupons so I accept that and should have read more carefully but I found it dishonest that their employee was saying otherwise.

One of my items was not accepted and was sent back to me - no problem. However, it got lost in transit and they asked for the retail price of the item so they could make a determination of what to claim. As per their policy, they don’t reimburse the true cost, but what one would have received if they had consigned the item. Understood. They quoted a very low price and then said they would give me the percent commission of that low price. I had to search through their past sales to show that they had actually previously listed the same item for more than what they were quoting. They took a few weeks to respond and I had to reach out a couple times before they fixed this. When I knew the item was coming back to me, I submitted a buyout quote to another site, which quoted me about twice what therealreal was going to reimburse me. Needless to say, I’ve learned my lesson.

I did appreciate not having to deal with returns and buyers so I understand the value of this service. One of my items was purchased then returned and I noticed from the updated site photos that the item had been damaged. I worried that they accepted a damaged item return that could have diminished the value by no fault of mine. 

Ultimately, there are better companies to transact with and I will choose to work with them instead.


----------



## Love Of My Life

As TRR is growing & they have grown in leaps & bounds, they don't seem to be hiring "listers" that
have knowledgeable backgrounds in high end designer merchandise as one can tell by their
descriptions & condition report. The scale between what is very good & good leaves much to be desired
IMO & usually the pictures are not detailed enough.


----------



## QuelleFromage

This company needs to get transparent about condition. It can be a bargainhunter's paradise but customers need to have some level of trust that issues are disclosed. Goodness knows they don't pay consignors much, so just mark condition honestly.

I will never consign with them after that Hermès scarf issue. Just not worth it unless it's literally items I would otherwise donate.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

QuelleFromage said:


> This company needs to get transparent about condition. It can be a bargainhunter's paradise but customers need to have some level of trust that issues are disclosed. Goodness knows they don't pay consignors much, so just mark condition honestly.
> 
> I will never consign with them after that Hermès scarf issue. Just not worth it unless it's literally items I would otherwise donate.


I read someplace, perhaps here, that the percent they take from you drops the longer you are a consigner with them. I have also noticed that the amount you spend and how often you shop impacts how they handle returns, too. Although most of the high ticket items say "no returns," if you have a long history of expensive purchases it's easy to return non-returnable items for any reason. I think the no return policy is for single-purchase shoppers. It is heaven to shop there (price-wise) but OMG they have the worst pictures and good condition often means falling apart and all marked up inside and out. I often just take a chance and hope for the best, even with Chanel bags. I buy only handbags from them but I cannot even imagine the other categories and what clothing shoppers have to put up with.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I read someplace, perhaps here, that the percent they take from you drops the longer you are a consigner with them. I have also noticed that the amount you spend and how often you shop impacts how they handle returns, too. Although most of the high ticket items say "no returns," if you have a long history of expensive purchases it's easy to return non-returnable items for any reason. I think the no return policy is for single-purchase shoppers. It is heaven to shop there (price-wise) but OMG they have the worst pictures and good condition often means falling apart and all marked up inside and out. I often just take a chance and hope for the best, even with Chanel bags. I buy only handbags from them but I cannot even imagine the other categories and what clothing shoppers have to put up with.


Your commission percentage goes up in tiers based on dollar value of what you have sold with them.  So it's based on amount, not length of time.


----------



## new.old.bag

It’s based on both, the bonus you get for the amount only lasts a certain length of time. I only sell with them as a last resort or if they offer me an excellent bonus, because of many reasons, some of which can be seen in earlier pages of this thread where I was scolded by a TRR representative for saying something that they didn’t like!


----------



## vanillamochi

Haven't bought from them and was going to consign with them - instead I usually end up listing on eBay - but I find it really annoying that they spend money hiring sales development reps to call consignors instead of on listers/authenticators. Literally the reason I would ship them a box of stuff to consign is because I don't have the time to list it myself, not because someone called me and reminded me to do it. I also started out as a sales development rep before, so I'm not hating on the people doing the job - I just question the motive/strategy there.


----------



## bluerosespf

I've consigned with TRR before. You're definitely paying for convenience when you do it. But for me it's worth it to just send my stuff off and not think about it. I've bought a few things, all with no issues until I bought a Birkin that showed up with keys and no lock despite the lock being shown in the photos and listed in the item description. I called. Emailed. Then called again. Finally took a $175 refund (on a $7800) bag because it was a color/size I wanted. But the experience was disappointing. I think I'm done with high ticket items with them.

As a warning, I have seen them list items with the wrong colors for Hermès before. Including a piece I have on there now (it's been on since November and I may just ask for it back) that they've listed as Iris, and I know it's Ultraviolet.


----------



## Gennas

OMG, I cannot believe their prices!!! They are selling triple the price for used items.


----------



## Luv n bags

Gennas said:


> OMG, I cannot believe their prices!!! They are selling triple the price for used items.



I think their prices are fairly reasonable.  I have bought a lot of items through them over the years.  Not all items, but 90% of the items I purchased were better than described.  Especially the Bal bags.


----------



## bluerosespf

Gennas said:


> OMG, I cannot believe their prices!!! They are selling triple the price for used items.


I think their prices are very reasonable.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bluerosespf said:


> I think their prices are very reasonable.


Ditto. It's the sole reason I keep going back again and again, and take my chances.


----------



## FashionHuntress

Hello! New here to TPF and my first post. Last month I bought a Birkin from The RealReal Soho flagship store. Great price and I was happy with the condition. I was worried about it being authentic of course so I reached out to Bababebi and her finding was it was authentic.  So flying high with such a great experience I decided to pull the trigger and get my HG Birkin once it popped up on the site since I’ve been searching it non stop. This time however now I’m kinda stressing because I ordered it online without actually seeing it in person.  Then I started reading about all these knock offs being sold there and kinda panicked. I actually went to the Soho store (before I bought the bag online) and the sales rep said with purchases that big if I got the bag and it was truly a problem I can return it.  She was very nice and professional but who knows.  Anyways I HOPE it’s in the condition as listed and I HOPE most of all and most importantly it’s authentic. Of course I’ll be getting it authenticated as soon as it arrives.


----------



## FashionHuntress

FashionHuntress said:


> Hello! New here to TPF and my first post. Last month I bought a Birkin from The RealReal Soho flagship store. Great price and I was happy with the condition. I was worried about it being authentic of course so I reached out to Bababebi and her finding was it was authentic.  So flying high with such a great experience I decided to pull the trigger and get my HG Birkin once it popped up on the site since I’ve been searching it non stop. This time however now I’m kinda stressing because I ordered it online without actually seeing it in person.  Then I started reading about all these knock offs being sold there and kinda panicked. I actually went to the Soho store (before I bought the bag online) and the sales rep said with purchases that big if I got the bag and it was truly a problem I can return it.  She was very nice and professional but who knows.  Anyways I HOPE it’s in the condition as listed and I HOPE most of all and most importantly it’s authentic. Of course I’ll be getting it authenticated as soon as it arrives.



UPDATE - Bag arrived today.  Absolutely beautiful. Great condition and it’s been Authenticated by Bababebi! Great TRR experience once again when it comes to buying a Birkin. I can finally relax and be happy with my find. ☺️❤️


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Ugh... just got my cashmere scarf listed as "Pristine" and there is a giant moth hole right though it. Yep... pristine....


----------



## FashionHuntress

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Ugh... just got my cashmere scarf listed as "Pristine" and there is a giant moth hole right though it. Yep... pristine....



That sucks! These reviews had me having major buyers remorse ESPECIALLY with the Birkins.  I wonder if going into the Soho store makes a difference? Less chance of fakes? Also they cant misrepresented the garments because they’re right there.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

FashionHuntress said:


> That sucks! These reviews had me having major buyers remorse ESPECIALLY with the Birkins.  I wonder if going into the Soho store makes a difference? Less chance of fakes? Also they cant misrepresented the garments because they’re right there.


Sadly we don't all have that option They are just so hit and miss. At least scarves are not final sale, so it's an easy return, unlike the bags they send out.


----------



## FashionHuntress

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Sadly we don't all have that option They are just so hit and miss. At least scarves are not final sale, so it's an easy return, unlike the bags they send out.



Yeah.  They told me “verbally” with a purchase that big I can return to the store.  Who knows what would’ve happened if I actually tried.


----------



## lenarmc

I’ve always had a good experience with TheRealReal. I e-mailed them after I purchased two items and forgot to use the code at check-out. They credited my account 20% the very next day. Saved me about $180.


----------



## renee_nyc

I consign a fair amount of stuff through them - Rebecca Taylor, Rag and Bone price points. But I have to say I've been starting to get annoyed at their consignment policies. I consigned a few pieces in the summer including some Cynthia Rowley (one of the dresses was the first thing that sold.) 

But this time the woman who came to get my clothes said they don't take Cynthia Rowley. Fine, I know their list of designers they accept changes. Two weeks later I saw a few Cynthia Rowley pieces newly listed on the site and a bunch of other brands that are definitely not as 'luxe' e.g. Patagonia and Dr. Martens. (Nothing wrong with those two, but I find their policies so random.

If anyone has any other places to consign let me know. I do like that they'll come pick it up at my house but I'm willing to schlep it somewhere if I'll get paid for it.


----------



## FashionHuntress

renee_nyc said:


> I consign a fair amount of stuff through them - Rebecca Taylor, Rag and Bone price points. But I have to say I've been starting to get annoyed at their consignment policies. I consigned a few pieces in the summer including some Cynthia Rowley (one of the dresses was the first thing that sold.)
> 
> But this time the woman who came to get my clothes said they don't take Cynthia Rowley. Fine, I know their list of designers they accept changes. Two weeks later I saw a few Cynthia Rowley pieces newly listed on the site and a bunch of other brands that are definitely not as 'luxe' e.g. Patagonia and Dr. Martens. (Nothing wrong with those two, but I find their policies so random.
> 
> If anyone has any other places to consign let me know. I do like that they'll come pick it up at my house but I'm willing to schlep it somewhere if I'll get paid for it.


I just got an email from Tradesy saying they acquired a company called Fitz. Apparently they do in home pick up in NYC and Post on site etc...  maybe worth checking into them.
,


----------



## renee_nyc

FashionHuntress said:


> I just got an email from Tradesy saying they acquired a company called Fitz. Apparently they do in home pick up in NYC and Post on site etc...  maybe worth checking into them.
> ,


Thank you! have you bought or sold anything on Tradesy? Was it a good experience?


----------



## FashionHuntress

renee_nyc said:


> Thank you! have you bought or sold anything on Tradesy? Was it a good experience?


I sell on Tradesy and nothing be amazing experience. Highly recommend.  I haven’t bought anything though.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Ugh... just got my cashmere scarf listed as "Pristine" and there is a giant moth hole right though it. Yep... pristine....



Hope you contact client services. There was a thread with a different story ( damaged scarves returned) than yours but nonetheless this is very disappointing to have something listed as "pristine" & arrived with a moth hole
Keep us posted


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hotshot said:


> Hope you contact client services. There was a thread with a different story ( damaged scarves returned) than yours but nonetheless this is very disappointing to have something listed as "pristine" & arrived with a moth hole
> Keep us posted


Scarves can be returned, they are not (usually) final sale. So it just went back.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Scarves can be returned, they are not (usually) final sale. So it just went back.



Since you did return it, I'd be curious if it was relisted as pristine, or with a moth hole or if TRR just sent it back to the consignor


----------



## ccbaggirl89

hotshot said:


> Since you did return it, I'd be curious if it was relisted as pristine or if TRR described it
> with the moth hole


i'll let you know... they just received it back yesterday I believe. form what i have read they do not update the listings. in fairness, neither does fashionphile.

edit: so it was already relisted, same condition. the defect is actually visible in pics 1 and 2, it goes straight through the material. it looked like maybe fluff in the photo when i bought it but it was a hole that went straight through. https://www.therealreal.com/product...shawls/burberry-cashmere-nova-check-scarf-564

they also have this one up, huge hole in the pic (this one could be moth or brooch) and it's listed as very good. https://www.therealreal.com/product...shawls/burberry-london-cashmere-check-scarf-8

any hole in cashmere cannot be considered good. it's damaged. have to pay retail for some things i guess


----------



## FashionCheetah

Watch out! I consigned a Chanel handbag, and a Chanel top... and they lost both items! They have a reputation for bad customer service. Look into the PF.
For handbags you’re better off with Fashionphile or Yoogis. The payout is better and faster. The real real will keep marking down your item, and you’ll only get 50% of that cheap price.


----------



## onepiece101

For those of you in the US who have sold items through both The Real Real and Vestaire Collective, which would you choose? I have a few accessories (small leather goods) from Loewe and as these are the only two reputable larger sites that sell Loewe (as I don't want to go the eBay route), which do you think is better than the other? TIA!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

onepiece101 said:


> For those of you in the US who have sold items through both The Real Real and Vestaire Collective, which would you choose? I have a few accessories (small leather goods) from Loewe and as these are the only two reputable larger sites that sell Loewe (as I don't want to go the eBay route), which do you think is better than the other? TIA!


You will have more (though not complete) control over the price and a higher payout if you go through VC, but TRR is less work.  First I would contact TRR, send pics and get a quote from them of what they would list it at to make sure you are happy with the price and the commission you would get.  If not, then list on VC.


----------



## Luv n bags

I have a gross story:

I ordered some jeans through TRR.  They had leather panels and looked good in the pics.

When I received them, there was some dried, white, crusty stuff in the crotch area.  On top of that, the area around the hips and back of knees was all creased - like someone wore them sans panties.

I have spent a ton of money with this company and have only had really good customer service.  This was the first time I have ever received an item in such disgusting condition!


----------



## Antonia

Ewww!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

tigertrixie said:


> I have a gross story:
> 
> I ordered some jeans through TRR.  They had leather panels and looked good in the pics.
> 
> When I received them, there was some dried, white, crusty stuff in the crotch area.  On top of that, the area around the hips and back of knees was all creased - like someone wore them sans panties.
> 
> I have spent a ton of money with this company and have only had really good customer service.  This was the first time I have ever received an item in such disgusting condition!



So what did TRR  offer to do if you contacted them?


----------



## Luv n bags

hotshot said:


> So what did TRR  offer to do if you contacted them?



They gave me a pre-paid label to send it back.


----------



## BeenBurned

tigertrixie said:


> They gave me a pre-paid label to send it back.


And a bottle of Purell to disinfect your hands?


----------



## Luv n bags

BeenBurned said:


> And a bottle of Purell to disinfect your hands?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## KBtheMD

I'm really interested in keeping this convo going. I've only fairly recently started shopping on TheRealReal, and here's what I have experienced: 
I have gotten great--like 60% off store price--David Yurman that has been in amazing shape, but I just sent one item back for being in decidedly other than the "very good" shape it was advertised as.`
Very little of the clothing I have bought from them has been as advertised. I bought quite a few things from their big memorial day sale and ended up returning nearly all of it--some things which were even listed as "pristine" or "no signs of wear" were in terrible shape! One thing was "final sale" however when I called to tell them I wanted to return because they punched the hangtag through the shirt itself and made an actual hole in the fabric, they paid for the shipping for that as well as the other items and refunded my initial shipping costs. I have, however, gotten pretty good deals on a NWT AllSaints leather jacket and a quilted Burberry jacket that had no signs of wear, both for around $200. 
I recently bought a Chanel half moon WOC from there and it didn't come with all of its advertised accoutrements (dust bag, etc) so they are supposedly looking for them (although I was assured I could ultimately return it either way) and in the meantime, it is also sitting in the authenticate this queue on here.
There are some good deals to be had if you are patient however their inconsistencies are disappointing and discourage me to continue using it as a resource.


----------



## BeenBurned

KBtheMD said:


> *snip*
> 
> Very little of the clothing I have bought from them has been as advertised. I bought quite a few things from their big memorial day sale and ended up returning nearly all of it--some things which were even listed as "pristine" or "no signs of wear" were in terrible shape!
> 
> *snip*
> 
> There are some good deals to be had if you are patient however their inconsistencies are disappointing and discourage me to continue using it as a resource.


Why would you waste your time patronizing a site where (and I quote you) "very little of the clothing has been as advertised" and other non-clothing items are either missing advertised accoutrements or were underdescribed? 

There are other sites and sellers that take the time to honestly describe and photograph their items with full transparency. 

IMO, when a site that doesn't respect its buyers enough to be honest with them yet those same buyers fork their hard earned money to them anyway, that site knows they'll make sales anyway and won't do anything to improve their listings. OTOH, if you take your business elsewhere, thereby impacting TheRealReal's bottom line, you can be sure they'll try to figure out what they're doing wrong and attempt to fix it.

As you say, there are good deals to be had but you can do that same homework on other sites and with other sellers without having to "be patient with their inconsistencies."


----------



## renee_nyc

I have had ok experiences with buying, but their selling drives me nuts. They are inconsistent with brands they take and advertise designer but take Doc Martens and Patagonia. Nothing wrong with those but then they won’t take contemporary more fashion-focused brands like Cynthia Rowley.




KBtheMD said:


> I'm really interested in keeping this convo going. I've only fairly recently started shopping on TheRealReal, and here's what I have experienced:
> I have gotten great--like 60% off store price--David Yurman that has been in amazing shape, but I just sent one item back for being in decidedly other than the "very good" shape it was advertised as.`
> Very little of the clothing I have bought from them has been as advertised. I bought quite a few things from their big memorial day sale and ended up returning nearly all of it--some things which were even listed as "pristine" or "no signs of wear" were in terrible shape! One thing was "final sale" however when I called to tell them I wanted to return because they punched the hangtag through the shirt itself and made an actual hole in the fabric, they paid for the shipping for that as well as the other items and refunded my initial shipping costs. I have, however, gotten pretty good deals on a NWT AllSaints leather jacket and a quilted Burberry jacket that had no signs of wear, both for around $200.
> I recently bought a Chanel half moon WOC from there and it didn't come with all of its advertised accoutrements (dust bag, etc) so they are supposedly looking for them (although I was assured I could ultimately return it either way) and in the meantime, it is also sitting in the authenticate this queue on here.
> There are some good deals to be had if you are patient however their inconsistencies are disappointing and discourage me to continue using it as a resource.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

renee_nyc said:


> I have had ok experiences with buying, but their selling drives me nuts. They are inconsistent with brands they take and advertise designer but take Doc Martens and Patagonia. Nothing wrong with those but then they won’t take contemporary more fashion-focused brands like Cynthia Rowley.


I'm guessing most of those non-fashioney brands come from their volume/business suppliers.  A lot of time you will see multiples of the same item/brand and my guess is those are retailers getting rid of old/dead inventory.  TRR takes it to maintain the volume relationship.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

I have bought and sold on the site and there have been mistakes on both ends, but every time the customer service made it right.  So as long as the customer service continues to rectify any problems I will continue to do business with them.  I've found some nice things in better than advertised condition (and the items that weren't were accepted back free of charge for a refund).


----------



## Gabs007

I have bought twice and being in Europe, there are additional costs with customs and all that, their shipping isn't very fast, and while both items were OK and as described, one of them had a horrendous smell that I simply couldn't get rid off, when I wrote them about it, the reply was that smell has nothing to do with the items. I honestly have no idea what the smell was, it wasn't perfume, it seriously smelled like death, I aired it, gave it to the dry cleaner (who gave me really odd looks) got it back and the smell still lingered. I ended up throwing it because it was really bad


----------



## NY_fashionista

Does anyone have any experience consigning with Designer Revival?  I have a fairly large collection of perfect condition bags, shoes and some clothes that I'm looking to consign and was hoping to work with a company that will come to my place in NYC and pick everything up.  I was considering TRR but after reading this thread, I'm looking for other options.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

NY_fashionista said:


> Does anyone have any experience consigning with Designer Revival?  I have a fairly large collection of perfect condition bags, shoes and some clothes that I'm looking to consign and was hoping to work with a company that will come to my place in NYC and pick everything up.  I was considering TRR but after reading this thread, I'm looking for other options.


I don't have any experience with them, but going with a fairly unknown place means your items could sit for a long time before selling.  I'm pretty sure that the Vestiaire Collective Concierge service will pick up from you in NYC.


----------



## TheSerialShopper

I bought an Evelyne III PM from TRR, and brought it into Hermes today to ask about getting it cleaned. Of course, I was extremely curious to see if they would question / call out the bag's authenticity. The SA inspected it carefully, and thought that overall the leather and hardware was in great shape... No callouts re authenticity, so I am very very relieved!!!  On a side note, they don't clean the canvas strap on the Evelyne as part of the spa cleaning, so the SA actually advised me to try cleaning it gently with Woolite. The other option is to buy a new strap for $1275.


----------



## Luv n bags

TheSerialShopper said:


> I bought an Evelyne III PM from TRR, and brought it into Hermes today to ask about getting it cleaned. Of course, I was extremely curious to see if they would question / call out the bag's authenticity. The SA inspected it carefully, and thought that overall the leather and hardware was in great shape... No callouts re authenticity, so I am very very relieved!!!  On a side note, they don't clean the canvas strap on the Evelyne as part of the spa cleaning, so the SA actually advised me to try cleaning it gently with Woolite. The other option is to buy a new strap for $1275.



I put my strap in the washer and dryer.  Came out great! And it smelled fresh.


----------



## CSamoylov

I’d recommend Luxury Garage Sale as opposed to TRR. They are a bit pickier but their prices are higher, no surprises and no returns.


----------



## Love Of My Life

CSamoylov said:


> I’d recommend Luxury Garage Sale as opposed to TRR. They are a bit pickier but their prices are higher, no surprises and no returns.



I have had luck with LGS especially with the Chicago store (buying) There is a gal there that is very selective
& likes to have repeat business.
I have not consigned to LGS nor TRR but will say that TRR condition & descriptions are not always accurate
which can be very disappointing


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

TheSerialShopper said:


> I bought an Evelyne III PM from TRR, and brought it into Hermes today to ask about getting it cleaned. Of course, I was extremely curious to see if they would question / call out the bag's authenticity. The SA inspected it carefully, and thought that overall the leather and hardware was in great shape... No callouts re authenticity, so I am very very relieved!!!  On a side note, they don't clean the canvas strap on the Evelyne as part of the spa cleaning, so the SA actually advised me to try cleaning it gently with Woolite. The other option is to buy a new strap for $1275.


1275 for a canvas strap?  Isn't the whole bag only like $3k?


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Fake Hermes Constance still available for sale on TRR
https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hermes-epsom-mini-constance-18


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

CSamoylov said:


> I’d recommend Luxury Garage Sale as opposed to TRR. They are a bit pickier but their prices are higher, no surprises and no returns.



My beef with LGS is that they don't cover shipping insurance on the stuff you send to them over $100.  If you want to cover your goods over $100, YOU have to pay for it, despite the fact that they are taking a 40% cut on your consignment.  I refuse to send stuff to them because of that.


----------



## rmore

Does anyone have any experience consigning furniture with TRR? I've been considering consigning some of my nicer clothes with them, and we have a few antique furniture pieces so it would be nice to take care of it all at once.  I'd rather sell them myself if they're going to be severely undersold though.


----------



## BagsAreMyFriends

I have two pairs of slightly worn/great conditions classic pumps, black and tan/nude in size 7 are too tight for me, anyone has experience with RealReal?  Thanks.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I was going to sell 2 purses with them last year.  I had a lovely assistant contact me right away.  I didn't sell through them because I would get paid on a tiered system.  I don't think they had buy-out?  Someone here probably has an update with the details.  I'm not sure how they pay out.

I'm curious and would like to know myself.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Got a really awesome deal because TheRealReal didn't know what they were doing, haha. I got a genuine Karung snakeskin Lanvin Happy bag for $380 from them (apparently snakeskin Lanvin Happy bags used to go for around $2200 new). TheRealReal had labeled it as embossed, and I believed it. When I saw it in person though, I was starting to think it might be a genuine! A very kind TPFer with their own Karung bag told me that they also think my bag is genuine Karung based on comparison, and then I started googling and found the original listing on NM and it definitely is real snakeskin!! I almost feel bad for getting away with suck a steal  Anyway, I just wanted to share on this thread and encourage anyone to comb TRR for steals like this. I wrote about it a bit more and included a pic at this post but I don't want to be spamming a bunch of threads with the same pic and info!  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-3-4-500-00-bags.975555/page-11#post-32466268


----------



## Antonia

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Got a really awesome deal because TheRealReal didn't know what they were doing, haha. I got a genuine Karung snakeskin Lanvin Happy bag for $380 from them (apparently snakeskin Lanvin Happy bags used to go for around $2200 new). TheRealReal had labeled it as embossed, and I believed it. When I saw it in person though, I was starting to think it might be a genuine! A very kind TPFer with their own Karung bag told me that they also think my bag is genuine Karung based on comparison, and then I started googling and found the original listing on NM and it definitely is real snakeskin!! I almost feel bad for getting away with suck a steal  Anyway, I just wanted to share on this thread and encourage anyone to comb TRR for steals like this. I wrote about it a bit more and included a pic at this post but I don't want to be spamming a bunch of threads with the same pic and info!  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-3-4-500-00-bags.975555/page-11#post-32466268


That's a great buy!  I noticed that they don't sell Lanvin bags in general for a lot of money.  They are so pricey new but you can get them for under $500 on TRR!  Congrats on your find!!


----------



## Rouge H

Monsieur Candie said:


> Fake Hermes Constance still available for sale on TRR
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hermes-epsom-mini-constance-18



Why do you think it’s fake?


----------



## Antonia

The stitching looks off to me, but I'm not an expert.


----------



## seton

Rouge H said:


> Why do you think it’s fake?





Antonia said:


> The stitching looks off to me, but I'm not an expert.



You're right. The stitching on that is laughably bad.


----------



## Antonia

seton said:


> You're right. The stitching on that is laughably bad.


OMG I love your avatar!!!!  That is a riot!!!


----------



## Nikki_

They currently have "Burberry Logo Wool" scarves on their site now, about 20 of them. 

$225 with no coupon code allowed, yet their estimated retail is $175.


----------



## Rouge H

Monsieur Candie said:


> Fake Hermes Constance still available for sale on TRR
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/hermes-epsom-mini-constance-18



It’s gone.


----------



## Monsieur Candie

Rouge H said:


> Why do you think it’s fake?


It is not allowed to discuss details here. The bag was low quality fake.


----------



## Rouge H

Monsieur Candie said:


> It is not allowed to discuss details here. The bag was low quality fake.



If you noticed the post- I stated it’s gone- and yes, I’m aware it was a low quality fake- thanks❤️


----------



## nicole0612

Did TRR change their return shipping service to UPS? It has always been FedEx in the past, but I just got a SNAD item that I need to return and when I looked at the return label it was via UPS.


----------



## Lij

Just purchased a birkin 30 on realreal for 8.5k. Listed as very good condition but when I got it, there is a huge discoloration and scuff in the front of the bag. Because of the intense lighting they use for the website, I was able to see it prior to purchasing. I'll be taking it to leather surgeons to get it fixed. Also the website didn't mention there were pen marks on the side of the bag. 

If I was able to see the bag IRL, I definitely would not have bought. But since there is no return policy, I'd rather spend a few hundred dollars to at least cover up the blemishes...


----------



## Rouge H

Lij said:


> Just purchased a birkin 30 on realreal for 8.5k. Listed as very good condition but when I got it, there is a huge discoloration and scuff in the front of the bag. Because of the intense lighting they use for the website, I was able to see it prior to purchasing. I'll be taking it to leather surgeons to get it fixed. Also the website didn't mention there were pen marks on the side of the bag.
> 
> If I was able to see the bag IRL, I definitely would not have bought. But since there is no return policy, I'd rather spend a few hundred dollars to at least cover up the blemishes...



Because the Birkin was not as described and not disclosed of the stain, pen, etc. you can return it- call them and inform them of your findings and ask for a full refund.
Also, keep in mind taking it to Leather Surgeons will void all further repairs or spa treatment you may want/need from Hermes.

Also there’s a few threads on Leather Surgeon you may want to read before sending a Birkin off to them.


----------



## Lij

Rouge H said:


> Because the Birkin was not as described and not disclosed of the stain, pen, etc. you can return it- call them and inform them of your findings and ask for a full refund.
> Also, keep in mind taking it to Leather Surgeons will void all further repairs or spa treatment you may want/need from Hermes.
> 
> Also there’s a few threads on Leather Surgeon you may want to read before sending a Birkin off to them.





Thanks! Super helpful. I’ll decide tonight if I will return it. I trust Leather Surgeons so bring voided of the Hermès Spa service is not a dealbreaker for me.

Just FYI this is the bag I purchased and I’m attaching pictures I just took today (it arrived today) one thing that makes me want to keep it is the leather Chèvre Mysore is holding it’s shape really well. The problems I’m seeing seem to be something Hermès spa or leather surgeons can take care of completely. If you think otherwise, I’d love to know your opinion!

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/hermes-chevre-mysore-birkin-30-38


----------



## Rouge H

The pictures you show in comparison to TRR are so different and has been touched up. Honestly, if you decide to keep it I would only allow Hermes to work with this bag otherwise you may wind up with a painted bag to cover up the imperfections. Chèvre leather needs someone who works on them daily. For the price you paid and it’s condition I’d return it.
Good luck


----------



## QuelleFromage

Lij said:


> View attachment 4158505
> View attachment 4158506
> View attachment 4158507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Super helpful. I’ll decide tonight if I will return it. I trust Leather Surgeons so bring voided of the Hermès Spa service is not a dealbreaker for me.
> 
> Just FYI this is the bag I purchased and I’m attaching pictures I just took today (it arrived today) one thing that makes me want to keep it is the leather Chèvre Mysore is holding it’s shape really well. The problems I’m seeing seem to be something Hermès spa or leather surgeons can take care of completely. If you think otherwise, I’d love to know your opinion!
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/hermes-chevre-mysore-birkin-30-38


Yikes! Return return return.  Pen marks rarely come out and the scuffing alone makes the bag overpriced.


----------



## Gabs007

Lij said:


> View attachment 4158505
> View attachment 4158506
> View attachment 4158507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Super helpful. I’ll decide tonight if I will return it. I trust Leather Surgeons so bring voided of the Hermès Spa service is not a dealbreaker for me.
> 
> Just FYI this is the bag I purchased and I’m attaching pictures I just took today (it arrived today) one thing that makes me want to keep it is the leather Chèvre Mysore is holding it’s shape really well. The problems I’m seeing seem to be something Hermès spa or leather surgeons can take care of completely. If you think otherwise, I’d love to know your opinion!
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/handle-bags/hermes-chevre-mysore-birkin-30-38



I would return it, it's a lovely bag but considering the price and the not disclosed discolouration and pen marks, I am sure Hermes could take care of it but if you would have paid 5K for it, then it would be OK, for 8.5K it definitely isn't


----------



## Lij

Gabs007 said:


> I would return it, it's a lovely bag but considering the price and the not disclosed discolouration and pen marks, I am sure Hermes could take care of it but if you would have paid 5K for it, then it would be OK, for 8.5K it definitely isn't




I received approval from realreal to return and sent the bag back! Thanks for the helpful input!


----------



## Gabs007

Lij said:


> I received approval from realreal to return and sent the bag back! Thanks for the helpful input!



I stopped buying stuff there as there are so many undisclosed issues and me being in Europe makes returns even more problematic. I mentioned it before, sometimes their items have a horrendous smell you can't get out, which they do not mention, and who wants to wear a pretty dress or carry a handbag that smells of death or moldy cellar?


----------



## Rouge H

Lij said:


> I received approval from realreal to return and sent the bag back! Thanks for the helpful input!



They relished the bag for sale with no corrections to description or REAL photo’s.
https://www.therealreal.com/product...hermes-chevre-mysore-birkin-30-38-xpiM34446Fs


----------



## Gabs007

Rouge H said:


> They relished the bag for sale with no corrections to description or REAL photo’s.
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...hermes-chevre-mysore-birkin-30-38-xpiM34446Fs



Hoping for somebody who is so desperate to own a Birkin, they won't mind the faults, I guess


----------



## goldenfountain

Has anyone purchased shoes specifically boots on TRR? I'm eyeing these boots but nervous whether they smell, and the conditions according to their pictures do seem a bit worse than "Very Good" as stated by them. The boots are Final Sale so non refundable as well..
Thanks!


----------



## renee_nyc

I have but they were new in box so they were fine.


----------



## Gabs007

My issue with them (apart from that their descriptions seem to be a glossing over things and claiming obviously worn with massive traces of wear as still very good) is smell, so I wouldn't go for worn shoes.

Mind you I never had worn smell, just the smell where you thought about dank cellar and something dead


----------



## Lulu327

goldenfountain said:


> Has anyone purchased shoes specifically boots on TRR? I'm eyeing these boots but nervous whether they smell, and the conditions according to their pictures do seem a bit worse than "Very Good" as stated by them. The boots are Final Sale so non refundable as well..
> Thanks!


I have only ever bought boots that I could tell from the pictures were unworn (bottoms totally clean). I have heard to never buy anything from them that says final sale because it means that it’s in bad condition.


----------



## goldenfountain

Gabs007 said:


> My issue with them (apart from that their descriptions seem to be a glossing over things and claiming obviously worn with massive traces of wear as still very good) is smell, so I wouldn't go for worn shoes.
> 
> Mind you I never had worn smell, just the smell where you thought about dank cellar and something dead


love your description! I'll stop myself from buying these shoes then! 



Lulu327 said:


> I have only ever bought boots that I could tell from the pictures were unworn (bottoms totally clean). I have heard to never buy anything from them that says final sale because it means that it’s in bad condition.



That is such a wise advice: final sale = likely bad condition! I bought a pair of Manolo Blahnik BB pumps that were in really good condition but that was probably just my luck!


----------



## Antonia

goldenfountain said:


> Has anyone purchased shoes specifically boots on TRR? I'm eyeing these boots but nervous whether they smell, and the conditions according to their pictures do seem a bit worse than "Very Good" as stated by them. The boots are Final Sale so non refundable as well..
> Thanks!


I bought a pair of Marsell buckle boots last year and they were a little scratched on one boot but I didn't mind that...they were $1200 boots that I got for $150 so I can live with a few scratches for that.


----------



## goldenfountain

Antonia said:


> I bought a pair of Marsell buckle boots last year and they were a little scratched on one boot but I didn't mind that...they were $1200 boots that I got for $150 so I can live with a few scratches for that.


Thanks for sharing your experience! Did you find that their description was accurate to the condition when you received the boots?


----------



## Antonia

goldenfountain said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience! Did you find that their description was accurate to the condition when you received the boots?


Yes, I could see the scratches anyway in the pictures when I enlarged them.  I actually found the listing in my purchase history and I'm copying/pasting the description:  

Condition: Very Good. Slight creasing and marks at leather; light scuffing and residue at soles.
Designer: Marsèll


----------



## goldenfountain

Antonia said:


> Yes, I could see the scratches anyway in the pictures when I enlarged them.  I actually found the listing in my purchase history and I'm copying/pasting the description:
> 
> Condition: Very Good. Slight creasing and marks at leather; light scuffing and residue at soles.
> Designer: Marsèll


Thanks for this! Can I ask if there was any smell (including storage smell)?


----------



## Antonia

On a side note, I just ordered 2 more shoes from them...one is a pair of See by Chloe boots and the other is a Bottega Veneta mary jane's.  They both looked to be in great condition-I should have them next week and I can report back on the condition.   I love TRR....they are addicting because of the prices.  Example:  I can get a cashmere St. John cardigan sweater for $75 (true story) or I can go to J. Crew and pay more...sometimes the prices are hard to beat.


----------



## Antonia

goldenfountain said:


> Thanks for this! Can I ask if there was any smell (including storage smell)?


No storage smell-just leather smell.  Sometimes the clothes have a storage smell but with a little airing out they are fine especially when I hang them in my closet, then they acquire my closet scent if that makes sense.


----------



## goldenfountain

Antonia said:


> No storage smell-just leather smell.  Sometimes the clothes have a storage smell but with a little airing out they are fine especially when I hang them in my closet, then they acquire my closet scent if that makes sense.


It makes perfect sense, thanks so much for being willing to share, you're so kind


----------



## Gabs007

goldenfountain said:


> love your description! I'll stop myself from buying these shoes then!
> 
> 
> 
> That is such a wise advice: final sale = likely bad condition! I bought a pair of Manolo Blahnik BB pumps that were in really good condition but that was probably just my luck!



Might just have been my bad luck, but it happened a few times and the smell just would not come out, so while I got the items cheap, they were totally unwearable, unless I want to smell like a zombie or so, so basically in my case it was a total waste of money.


----------



## Antonia

goldenfountain said:


> It makes perfect sense, thanks so much for being willing to share, you're so kind


Sure, anytime!


----------



## goldenfountain

Gabs007 said:


> Might just have been my bad luck, but it happened a few times and the smell just would not come out, so while I got the items cheap, they were totally unwearable, unless I want to smell like a zombie or so, so basically in my case it was a total waste of money.


I totally understand, it's happened to me before as well with other resellers. Sorry to hear that


----------



## Gabs007

goldenfountain said:


> I totally understand, it's happened to me before as well with other resellers. Sorry to hear that



Most of the other companies will not accept items if they have strong odors, like cigarette smoke and all that, funny, as an ex smoker I seem to be quite sensitive to those smells, I'm currently airing a pair of leather boots that I bought new, but they must have been in a house where they chain smoked


----------



## goldenfountain

Gabs007 said:


> Most of the other companies will not accept items if they have strong odors, like cigarette smoke and all that, funny, as an ex smoker I seem to be quite sensitive to those smells, I'm currently airing a pair of leather boots that I bought new, but they must have been in a house where they chain smoked


Oh I'm extremely sensitive to smoke smells too. I ended up buying a different pair of boots on TRR that aren't on final sale and seem to have less wear according to their description. I'll report back on here about my experience when I receive them


----------



## bababebi

Watch out for a counterfeit Hermes crocodile Bolide on TRR.

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ide-35-37?source=igodigital&source=igodigital

There is a major and insurmountable authenticity issue with the stitching of the attachments for the handles.


----------



## Antonia

Yikes!  Even the stamp looks bad inside!


----------



## renee_nyc

Antonia said:


> Yikes!  Even the stamp looks bad inside!


Agree, that's horrible!


----------



## Blueberry1

Hi, new to this purse forum and fairly new to TRR.  I’ve had pretty good luck with TRR, but I’m mystified as to why they don’t correct descriptions once an item has been returned for good cause. 

I purchased a pair of size 9.5 shoes with “size determined from measurement” as presumably the size was not on the shoe. Well, the size wasn’t on the shoe, but the shoes came with the original box (not mentioned in the listing)...and the box was labeled size 37! And yes I was like Cinderella’s stepsisters trying to fit my 9.5 foot in a size 7 shoe. 

TRR repaid all shipping, but the shoes have been relisted again at 9.5. ????


----------



## BeenBurned

I wasn't able to find this thread at the time of my recent post about TRR. 

I started this thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/trr-therealreal-verify-authenticity.994976/


----------



## allywchu1

Gabs007 said:


> I have bought twice and being in Europe, there are additional costs with customs and all that, their shipping isn't very fast, and while both items were OK and as described, one of them had a horrendous smell that I simply couldn't get rid off, when I wrote them about it, the reply was that smell has nothing to do with the items. I honestly have no idea what the smell was, it wasn't perfume, it seriously smelled like death, I aired it, gave it to the dry cleaner (who gave me really odd looks) got it back and the smell still lingered. I ended up throwing it because it was really bad



I think items from Vestiaire Collective got the most horrible smell, mold smell mostly, sometimes disgusting perfume or cigarette smell. Even if I asked the seller to confirm no smell, the item still turn out to have strong odor. Seems to me that some sellers there consider perfume smell no odor. For TRR, mostly mold smell but a lot less stronger. The pair of Celine boots I bought from TRR do not have odor.


----------



## Hellokittyluver

allywchu1 said:


> I think items from Vestiaire Collective got the most horrible smell, mold smell mostly, sometimes disgusting perfume or cigarette smell. Even if I asked the seller to confirm no smell, the item still turn out to have strong odor. Seems to me that some sellers there consider perfume smell no odor. For TRR, mostly mold smell but a lot less stronger. The pair of Celine boots I bought from TRR do not have odor.


Have you had this issue with a lot of Vestiaire items including handbags ? Was thinking of a handbag purchase from then but I know how next to impossible it is to get rid of certain smells ..


----------



## Gabs007

Hellokittyluver said:


> Have you had this issue with a lot of Vestiaire items including handbags ? Was thinking of a handbag purchase from then but I know how next to impossible it is to get rid of certain smells ..



Never had that with VC, and they actually say that items that smell strongly are refused. I only had the issue with eBay and TRR, with TRR the smell was seriously so bad, it made me gag, like something died.


----------



## allywchu1

Hellokittyluver said:


> Have you had this issue with a lot of Vestiaire items including handbags ? Was thinking of a handbag purchase from then but I know how next to impossible it is to get rid of certain smells ..





Gabs007 said:


> Never had that with VC, and they actually say that items that smell strongly are refused. I only had the issue with eBay and TRR, with TRR the smell was seriously so bad, it made me gag, like something died.



Not that I want to argue items from which platform has stronger odor. The odor issue is based on my experience from both VC and TRR. All, except for a scarf, items I acquired from VC has terrible smell, perfume, cigarettes, mold or mix of all. Clothes from TRR had mold smell as well but not as bad. The mold smell clothes from TRR were returned but VC has bad return policy that I had to keep and try to get rid of the smell myself. 

ps I’m not affiliated nor sell through any of these platform.


----------



## Hellokittyluver

Gabs007 said:


> Never had that with VC, and they actually say that items that smell strongly are refused. I only had the issue with eBay and TRR, with TRR the smell was seriously so bad, it made me gag, like something died.


Wow I can’t believe they’d send something like that. What could’ve caused such a nasty smell?!


----------



## Hellokittyluver

allywchu1 said:


> Not that I want to argue items from which platform has stronger odor. The odor issue is based on my experience from both VC and TRR. All, except for a scarf, items I acquired from VC has terrible smell, perfume, cigarettes, mold or mix of all. Clothes from TRR had mold smell as well but not as bad. The mold smell clothes from TRR were returned but VC has bad return policy that I had to keep and try to get rid of the smell myself.
> 
> ps I’m not affiliated nor sell through any of these platform.



I am anazed they’d send people items like this .i purchased a leather bag from someone on Poshmark about 2 years ago and to this day it still has a strange odor I can’t get rid of . Even after newspaper in it, fabric softener sheets , febreeze and sitting in my closet with my items hoping it would pick up my scent but nope .Now I’m worried because the only way I can find the bag I’m interested in is used.


----------



## seton

There is a fake Chanel sunnies saga in the Chanel forum

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bought-my-hg-sunnies-on-real-real.995278/


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Hello, does anyone have a coupon for a discount at TRR that they don't plan to use, by any chance?
Looking to buy a dress that is a bit overpriced ...


----------



## seaofcowards

allywchu1 said:


> Not that I want to argue items from which platform has stronger odor. The odor issue is based on my experience from both VC and TRR. All, except for a scarf, items I acquired from VC has terrible smell, perfume, cigarettes, mold or mix of all. Clothes from TRR had mold smell as well but not as bad. The mold smell clothes from TRR were returned but VC has bad return policy that I had to keep and try to get rid of the smell myself.
> 
> ps I’m not affiliated nor sell through any of these platform.



i've purchased quite a few items from TRR over the years (bags, shoes, jackets, dresses, and shirts) and have never had any issues with odor luckily.  i've purchased from VC three times and the last item i purchased (an isabel marant jacket claimed to be in "very good condition") smelled sooooo horribly of cigarette smoke and mold.  VC wouldn't accept a return - they said they checked it before they sent it to me and didn't notice any odor - but luckily a dry cleaner was able to get rid of the smell.  definitely never buying from VC again after that experience.

i did purchase a pair of chanel flats from TRR that i was wary about after receiving them. i sent in photos to two authentication services and both places said the flats were fake.  at first, TRR said they'd accept the return but wouldn't refund the shipping cost because they claimed the flats were authentic, but after i sent in a certificate from one of the authentication services they gave me a full refund.  that's the only bad experience with TRR i've had though and i've purchased from them probably 20+ times (never sold with them).  maybe i've just been really lucky, but everything i've ever purchased from TRR has been in at least as good condition as described on the site, and there have definitely been times where i've purchased things described as "gently used" that looked brand new when i received them.  once i got an isabel marant dress described as "gently used" but when i got it, it still had the tags attached and was obviously new.

i have noticed quite a few very obviously fake pairs of chanel flats on TRR in the last few months though, so i've since limited my purchases with them to things that are unlikely to be faked, e.g. IRO jackets.


----------



## Blueberry1

Is anyone else irritated that, in the past couple days, TRR has even further limited the pictures they post for handbag listings? No more photoshop view with a person (so you can view the bag to scale). I won’t even look at the handbags anymore without that perspective picture.


----------



## renee_nyc

Blueberry1 said:


> Is anyone else irritated that, in the past couple days, TRR has even further limited the pictures they post for handbag listings? No more photoshop view with a person (so you can view the bag to scale). I won’t even look at the handbags anymore without that perspective picture.



Ugh really? I am about to list a bunch of bags with them. I also noticed they are taking longer to list stuff. Probably due to their popularity


----------



## Luv n bags

I am a loyal customer of TRR for the past 3 years and have spent at least $10k with them throughout the years.  The last two batches of items I purchased was disappointing.
The items all had a stain of some sort and the smell - it just smells old!
The descriptions do not list the stains or smell.  I don’t think I will be ordering as much as I used to order.
I must say that their customer service is A+!  So disappointing, as this was my go to store for hard to find items.


----------



## bisousx

I’ve sold two Chanel bags on this site without much hassle. Luckily there is an HQ nearby, so I was able to meet their staff in person and have them go over the details IRL. The only issue I had with them was they would not switch my account to direct deposit. Overall, not a huge issue although it was very inconvenient at the time.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Miso Fine said:


> I am a loyal customer of TRR for the past 3 years and have spent at least $10k with them throughout the years.  The last two batches of items I purchased was disappointing.
> The items all had a stain of some sort and the smell - it just smells old!
> The descriptions do not list the stains or smell.  I don’t think I will be ordering as much as I used to order.
> I must say that their customer service is A+!  So disappointing, as this was my go to store for hard to find items.



You have now experienced what many of us have over a period of time. Besides descriptions not being correct,
the smell from how they store their items (warehouse environment) are atrocious.
I have written several times but they don't seem to address that issue or have concerns. I've also noticed that many items
are not inspected properly for stains as well... just listed in a very matter of fact manner.
While for the most part their customer service is fair but who wants to spend the time addressing issues
that TRR should be addressing themselves?
Perhaps their listers are "overwhelmed with listing a certain amount of pieces daily, but TRR does overlook
more than is standard, IMO


----------



## Luv n bags

hotshot said:


> You have now experienced what many of us have over a period of time. Besides descriptions not being correct,
> the smell from how they store their items (warehouse environment) are atrocious.
> I have written several times but they don't seem to address that issue or have concerns. I've also noticed that many items
> are not inspected properly for stains as well... just listed in a very matter of fact manner.
> While for the most part their customer service is fair but who wants to spend the time addressing issues
> that TRR should be addressing themselves?
> Perhaps their listers are "overwhelmed with listing a certain amount of pieces daily, but TRR does overlook
> more than is standard, IMO



I agree! Although their customer service is more than fair to me, I spend a lot of time packaging  the items back up and trying to find time to drop them off at the mailing site.  But the old, musty smelling stuff.  They should automatically decline to list those items.  It is a huge waste of time!


----------



## renee_nyc

TBH that’s why I only buy NWT stuff from them. But even with that you have to be careful.

I got what I thought was a NWT dress, listed as pristine.

The dress arrived and it was gorgeous. Tags weren’t attached; they were strung through the label and knotted.

It wasn’t until I was packing it to wear to a wedding that I noticed a chunk of the trim on the bottom was missing. You would have to look closely to see it, but the dress definitely wasn’t ‘pristine’

It is possible that it was bought at a sample sale and damaged. But I went back and looked at the way the listing was written: with or includes tags, not New With Tags.

So I guess with tags does not means New.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bottom line is, TRR is not being selective about the condition of the merchandise they accept.
Clothes smell, descriptions including measurements are misleading & too time consuming to keep
sending items back when they are not in the condition as they should be.


----------



## Blueberry1

Agree that the descriptions fall far short of what is needed to make an informed decision about an item. With the handbags, at least the photoshop/perspective shot gave a clearer picture of the size of the bag since the measurements are often so faulty. With that gone now... and “no returns” on handbags...SMH


----------



## Gabs007

Hellokittyluver said:


> Wow I can’t believe they’d send something like that. What could’ve caused such a nasty smell?!



I honestly never figured it out, but they claim smells do not enter the equation or are a reason to return.

I am honestly not a fan of VC as they tend to try to dump prices totally (seriously if the expect me to sell a dress that was a few K for 50, I rather give it to a charity) and I don't think they are as careful as they should be with checking that an item is real, but I honestly never had an issue with smells, and no item is nice enough to smell of death and cellar if you walk around with it.


----------



## Gabs007

Hellokittyluver said:


> I am anazed they’d send people items like this .i purchased a leather bag from someone on Poshmark about 2 years ago and to this day it still has a strange odor I can’t get rid of . Even after newspaper in it, fabric softener sheets , febreeze and sitting in my closet with my items hoping it would pick up my scent but nope .Now I’m worried because the only way I can find the bag I’m interested in is used.



What sometimes helps if you soak tissue in apple vinegar and put it in the bag, seems the apple vinegar will soak up the smell, but I have asthma, anything that is slightly moldy, it just triggers an attack, not the most pleasant experience


----------



## gudstuffjd

I recently purchased a bag where the leather had separated at the interior edges. It was surprising because the damage was obvious. It had not been mentioned in the listing, and TRR was forced to take a return. 

After the company got my return, they relisted the bag without any changes to the description! They simply don’t care.


----------



## DavinaE

gudstuffjd said:


> I recently purchased a bag where the leather had separated at the interior edges. It was surprising because the damage was obvious. It had not been mentioned in the listing, and TRR was forced to take a return.
> 
> After the company got my return, they relisted the bag without any changes to the description! They simply don’t care.



I am glad they took it back, I had one return that was a total nightmare, undisclosed stains, scratches and I mean scratches like a tiger used it as a scratching post, really deep and a smell that was like an ashtray. They kept on messing me around and I ended up forcing a return because 4 weeks later they still kept telling me that they "inspected" the item. I ended up paying a lot for the return postage to the US and obviously did not get back what I paid for customs charges. I haven't checked if they have relisted it,  but if anybody sees the Mirage in grey leather for 800, ask for additional pictures and confirmation that that is really in good condition.


----------



## Luv n bags

I think I received a fake belt!
It is an older belt strap, but comparing it to my two authentic belts, it looks off.  The workmanship on the edges is unfinished and not glazed  and the holes are fraying! Plus, the stamp doesn’t look right.
The orange side is dirty (not listed).  I am awaiting an RMA and sending back!


----------



## renee_nyc

Miso Fine said:


> I think I received a fake belt!
> It is an older belt strap, but comparing it to my two authentic belts, it looks off.  The workmanship on the edges is unfinished and not glazed  and the holes are fraying! Plus, the stamp doesn’t look right.
> The orange side is dirty (not listed).  I am awaiting an RMA and sending back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199313
> View attachment 4199314
> View attachment 4199317



I think you are right! It looks off for sure. The threads poking through make me question if it's even real leather.


----------



## Luv n bags

renee_nyc said:


> I think you are right! It looks off for sure. The threads poking through make me question if it's even real leather.



When I received it, the first thing I noticed was the feel and weight.  It just felt off to me.  And when I examined it next to my other two straps, I knew something was wrong with it.
I spoke to TRR and expressed my concerns.  I offered to send photos.  They weren’t interested.  I am sending it back, but, buyer beware!


----------



## rdgldy

Antonia said:


> That's a great buy!  I noticed that they don't sell Lanvin bags in general for a lot of money.  They are so pricey new but you can get them for under $500 on TRR!  Congrats on your find!!


Lanvin bags hold terrible resale unfortunately.  I know this as I have tried to sell a few and have literally gotten pennies for them.


----------



## rdgldy

I have a love/hate relationship with TRR.  I get very little money for items I send them, that cost me a fortune, but it is better than nothing.  I have to constantly call CS as their listings are so inaccurate in terms of item size, description, etc.  I have to be my own advocate when I sell.  I listed a very expensive bag and their photographs were awful.  The interior looked stained, which it was not, as there were shadows cast on the inside.  I asked them to retake the photos, and it was basically hopeless.  Luckily, it sold anyhow but I think it may have been showcased in the Soho store.

On the buyer end, I have done well, since I don't think they always know what they are listing.  I scored a brand new Rag and Bone bag for 1/2 of retail (bag was brand new, current collection) with my coupons and their 20% off.


----------



## Chanbal

Hi,
I have a few items to send for consignment to TRR, but I'm unable to download their shipping label. I am always getting the message that TRR is temporarily unavailable. Does anyone else have the same problem?
Thanks!


----------



## BeenBurned

Chanbal said:


> Hi,
> I have a few items to send for consignment to TRR, but I'm unable to download their shipping label. I am always getting the message that TRR is temporarily unavailable. Does anyone else have the same problem?
> Thanks!


I've had that problem on various sites but it worked if I switched browsers.


----------



## Chanbal

BeenBurned said:


> I've had that problem on various sites but it worked if I switched browsers.


Thanks BB, I'll try a different browser.


----------



## renee_nyc

rdgldy said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with TRR.  I get very little money for items I send them, that cost me a fortune, but it is better than nothing.  I have to constantly call CS as their listings are so inaccurate in terms of item size, description, etc.  I have to be my own advocate when I sell.  I listed a very expensive bag and their photographs were awful.  The interior looked stained, which it was not, as there were shadows cast on the inside.  I asked them to retake the photos, and it was basically hopeless.  Luckily, it sold anyhow but I think it may have been showcased in the Soho store.
> 
> On the buyer end, I have done well, since I don't think they always know what they are listing.  I scored a brand new Rag and Bone bag for 1/2 of retail (bag was brand new, current collection) with my coupons and their 20% off.



That’s how I feel. Love, hate. 

I like 

that they come to my apartment to get my stuff.

that they are consistent about sending out consignment checks.

that I have gotten some bargains on there

And that stuff isn’t ending up in a landfill and that it is being used.

I dislike:

That they are so inconsistent about what designers they will take

Their ever-shifting policies on % commission.

That I referred someone and I have to fill out a W-2 to get my referral bonus.

That what they show in the listing isn’t always consistent with what the condition is.

And that fakes have started popping up. [emoji35]


----------



## rdgldy

Chanbal said:


> Hi,
> I have a few items to send for consignment to TRR, but I'm unable to download their shipping label. I am always getting the message that TRR is temporarily unavailable. Does anyone else have the same problem?
> Thanks!


I have only done home appointments.  I did have this issue with Fashionphile  and was told it was the browser I was using.


----------



## Chanbal

rdgldy said:


> I have only done home appointments.  I did have this issue with Fashionphile  and was told it was the browser I was using.


Thanks, I've tried a different browser and it didn't work. I can access TRR site without any problem using both browsers, but I can't download the shipping label.


----------



## Chanbal

Chanbal said:


> Thanks, I've tried a different browser and it didn't work. I can access TRR site without any problem using both browsers, but I can't download the shipping label.


This is the message I'm getting for the last couple of days.


----------



## rdgldy

Chanbal said:


> This is the message I'm getting for the last couple of days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201863


so strange


----------



## Wint3r

Hi everyone!
I was wondering about your thoughts.  There are so many jewelry pieces that have been catching my eye on TRR as of late.  I know that there are some issues with authenticities on the site, and so it has been making me pause a bit.  Some of the listings have a 14k or 18k stamp, which one could assume was real, but then some say that they have been tested for 14k or 18k purity.  Does anyone have any thoughts on this?  The pieces aren't super expensive, but I still don't want to be tricked.  Anyone have any experience with how accurate the information is?


----------



## Gennas

Avoid!!! Received 5 blazers that were not as described. Reekd of cig smoke and missing real real tags!!! Takes over 2 hours to get through to their awful CS reps!!!! They owe me $2,000 for return from 2 weeks ago!!!!


----------



## Gennas

BTW what is the CEO's contact info. Someone had it before and gave it to another poster on here. I am going to reach out to her. This is not acceptable


----------



## rdgldy

Gennas said:


> Avoid!!! Received 5 blazers that were not as described. Reekd of cig smoke and missing real real tags!!! Takes over 2 hours to get through to their awful CS reps!!!! They owe me $2,000 for return from 2 weeks ago!!!!


that's horrible


----------



## BeenBurned

Gennas said:


> BTW what is the CEO's contact info. Someone had it before and gave it to another poster on here. I am going to reach out to her. This is not acceptable


*Julie Wainwright - Wikipedia*

*Julie Wainwright - CEO/Founder - The RealReal | LinkedIn*

ETA: Here's the previous post from nearly 3 years ago. I'm amazed that they are still in business based on their record of inaccurate listings, fakes and lack of honest descriptions!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/therealreal-opinions.774120/page-56#post-30314141


----------



## rdgldy

BeenBurned said:


> *Julie Wainwright - Wikipedia*
> 
> *Julie Wainwright - CEO/Founder - The RealReal | LinkedIn*
> 
> ETA: Here's the previous post from nearly 3 years ago. I'm amazed that they are still in business based on their record of inaccurate listings, fakes and lack of honest descriptions!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/therealreal-opinions.774120/page-56#post-30314141


If anything, they just keep growing.  Maybe that is part of the bigger problem.


----------



## Gennas

BeenBurned said:


> *Julie Wainwright - Wikipedia*
> 
> *Julie Wainwright - CEO/Founder - The RealReal | LinkedIn*
> 
> ETA: Here's the previous post from nearly 3 years ago. I'm amazed that they are still in business based on their record of inaccurate listings, fakes and lack of honest descriptions!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/therealreal-opinions.774120/page-56#post-30314141


Thank you so much!!! I will contacting her now.


----------



## BeenBurned

rdgldy said:


> If anything, they just keep growing.  Maybe that is part of the bigger problem.


And look what has happened with linda*s***stuff the bigger she gets. 

Bigger isn't always better!


----------



## Gennas

rdgldy said:


> If anything, they just keep growing.  Maybe that is part of the bigger problem.


Yes, I think that is one of the problems.


----------



## Luv n bags

I am done with purchasing from TRR!
Everything I have ordered in the past few months has holes, tears, smells or is fake.  I am done!


----------



## DaBish

Miso Fine said:


> I am done with purchasing from TRR!
> Everything I have ordered in the past few months has holes, tears, smells or is fake.  I am done!


Don't tell me you've had another bad experience ! 
When I saw that you were the last poster in this thread, I thought " oh no please do not let her get another bad bag! She deserves a break!"


----------



## Antonia

I'm so sorry to hear about your bad experience.  I've had nothing but good luck..._so far_.


----------



## Luv n bags

DaBish said:


> Don't tell me you've had another bad experience !
> When I saw that you were the last poster in this thread, I thought " oh no please do not let her get another bad bag! She deserves a break!"



Thanks for the nice thoughts.  I spent over an hour on the phone with customer service.  I used to get really nice things from TRR.  Now, things have holes, smells, varnish issues.  Customer service made everything right for me, but I am done for now.  It’s frustrating to spend so much time on the phone and emails just to straighten out the issues.


----------



## Blueberry1

TRR needs to do one of two things: either (1) be more selective in what they accept, so that nothing on the website is smelly/holey/in general bad shape, or (2) be more accurately descriptive so that the condition is fully documented. There are some people that don’t mind getting a steal and repairing the item, some don’t mind odors, etc. But when the item is in that condition, it needs to be clear.


----------



## Chanbal

The idea behind TRR is great, but I think they are getting too big. I wonder how they authenticate and price the items with such huge volume of sales. I often see the same item (with the same "very good" description) and priced completely different.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Blueberry1 said:


> TRR needs to do one of two things: either (1) be more selective in what they accept, so that nothing on the website is smelly/holey/in general bad shape, or (2) be more accurately descriptive so that the condition is fully documented. There are some people that don’t mind getting a steal and repairing the item, some don’t mind odors, etc. But when the item is in that condition, it needs to be clear.



Some of the items with issues, e.g. holes were probably not originally accepted in that condition. I received lovely cashmere sweaters with tiny holes that looked like they were done either by the sharp edge of the tags they use or someone trying the item on and returning it. Sadly, the knits were too lightweight to fix the holes.

Items have also been known to sustain damage during the photo process and/or storage.

But I agree, condition should be more accurate. They should also make it clear that "with tags" does not mean that the item is new, just that the original tags are included.


----------



## FromtheBay2DTLA

Add me to the, ‘I’m Done!’ List. 

Used to love them, but it’s turned in to an utter joke. Please see my recent hellish experience here.


----------



## renee_nyc

I consigned a few bags tonight and got one purchase.

The consignment process was easy although I have a new agent since my old one left. She mentioned that they now ship to 61 different countries which is why there will sometimes be long waits to see if the sale is final if you sell something. 

She also said that they are signing a lease on a new warehouse space. Part of the lag last summer was they didn’t have space to store and process things.

The item I received was pristine but does have a slight odor. Not like it’s been worn but kind of chemical. I’m going to dry clean it to see if it comes out. I do wonder what their warehouse looks like and how they store stuff.


----------



## Luv n bags

I am so done with TRR! One of the returns was over $1k.  Instead of crediting the original form of payment, they gave me a “site credit”.  I already told them I was disappointed with the quality I was receiving- why would I want to buy more from them? Now I am trying to get my money back.  If not, I will do a chargeback.  This is ridiculous!

Also, the Hermes belt strap I suspected of being fake was re-listed.  I am not an expert in Hermes, but compared to my other authentic straps, it looked and felt fake.


----------



## muchstuff

Blueberry1 said:


> Is anyone else irritated that, in the past couple days, TRR has even further limited the pictures they post for handbag listings? No more photoshop view with a person (so you can view the bag to scale). I won’t even look at the handbags anymore without that perspective picture.



Having owned some of the bags that I’ve seen  in those pics I can tell you they’re not always to scale. They just seem to kinda photoshop the bag on with no real consideration of size.


----------



## csetcos

FYI for those of you who buy scarves- I purchased a scarf at a great price. When it arrived, it looked like it had been crumpled in a bin for a very long time and there were many stains not disclosed or pictures. I took it to a very expensive cleaner who specializes in Hermès scarves, since the scarf was hard to find, and I felt it worth a try to clean. While everything turned out great, we shouldn’t be receiving merchandise in such a condition unless we are advised beforehand.


----------



## rdgldy

muchstuff said:


> Having owned some of the bags that I’ve seen  in those pics I can tell you they’re not always to scale. They just seem to kinda photoshop the bag on with no real consideration of size.


I think their inventory is so vast, they just want to get the products up quickly-I have called to complain about my own listings, because the pictures are so bad but they respond that it would take weeks to reshoot them.


----------



## poptarts

Miso Fine said:


> I am so done with TRR! One of the returns was over $1k.  Instead of crediting the original form of payment, they gave me a “site credit”.  I already told them I was disappointed with the quality I was receiving- why would I want to buy more from them? Now I am trying to get my money back.  If not, I will do a chargeback.  This is ridiculous!
> 
> Also, the Hermes belt strap I suspected of being fake was re-listed.  I am not an expert in Hermes, but compared to my other authentic straps, it looked and felt fake.



It's clearly stated on their return page how refunds are issued. Unless you paid with site credit, they should refund you in the form of the original payment. That's awful of them to push a store credit when sounds like you paid with cc. I would contact your CC, file a charge back and let them deal with TRR.

So far my experience with them has been positive, but I would like to mention I think their return request period is kind of unreasonable. You are to request your return within 14 days of their shipment day, but all of my purchases has taken at least a week and a half (sometimes longer) to arrive, then they have to get the items back within 21 days of shipment day. IMHO, the return should be completed within a certain number of days of receipt, not their shipment date.


----------



## Genie27

Anyone that gets TRR items delivered to Canadian addresses - have you had any recent shipments delivered/brokered by UPS? If so, what is the brokerage fee charged?

My previous purchases were all shipped FedEx and while I paid up to 30% in duties and taxes, the brokerage fee was only $10. 

I just received a UPS shipment from the US, not from TRR, but their brokerage fee was over $60 on a $300 item - if TRR is now using UPS to ship to Canada, then that is going to be a big increase in charges. 

Can anyone please confirm what brokerage fees they paid on recent UPS  shipments?

Thanks!


----------



## Luv n bags

poptarts said:


> It's clearly stated on their return page how refunds are issued. Unless you paid with site credit, they should refund you in the form of the original payment. That's awful of them to push a store credit when sounds like you paid with cc. I would contact your CC, file a charge back and let them deal with TRR.
> 
> So far my experience with them has been positive, but I would like to mention I think their return request period is kind of unreasonable. You are to request your return within 14 days of their shipment day, but all of my purchases has taken at least a week and a half (sometimes longer) to arrive, then they have to get the items back within 21 days of shipment day. IMHO, the return should be completed within a certain number of days of receipt, not their shipment date.



I spent over an hour and a half on hold with them yesterday- after sending out emails over a two day period.  I called right when they opened this morning and got a live person on the phone.
They will be crediting my credit card for the site credit and the sweater full of holes.  Glad they are making this right!
I’m done with them for now.


----------



## FromtheBay2DTLA

Miso Fine said:


> I spent over an hour and a half on hold with them yesterday- after sending out emails over a two day period.  I called right when they opened this morning and got a live person on the phone.
> They will be crediting my credit card for the site credit and the sweater full of holes.  Glad they are making this right!
> I’m done with them for now.



I’m with you. I’m so upset over the ridiculousness of trying to get a nearly $700 refund (no problem with 2 others) for counterfeit glasses & they didn’t even apologize.

The worst for me was also the fact that after calling/emailing & tweeting them multiple times, the girl put me on hold & I got the refund in my account instantly. Umm, if that’s possible, why did they make me wait so long in the first place?! And yes, it went to the account I paid with—not account credit. I’m very unhappy with their customer care. It’s unbelievable how little they give a sh*t...


----------



## QuelleFromage

I actually had a great experience with TRR just now. I had ordered four things and they arrived while I was out of town and were picked up by a neighbor. I was probably a week or more outside the return window (which I agree is ridiculously short). I wanted to return most of the items; called and asked for an exception; absolutely no problem at all.
If I get my return and my credit, I will be impressed with at least this particular experience.
That said, it says a lot that I was so surprised. Most of the other retailers I shop a lot with (Shopbop, Net-a-Porter) I would be fairly confident they'd give me a break on the return window, and in fact at least Shopbop has done so.  I just expect TRR to be difficult, I guess!


----------



## Luv n bags

QuelleFromage said:


> I actually had a great experience with TRR just now. I had ordered four things and they arrived while I was out of town and were picked up by a neighbor. I was probably a week or more outside the return window (which I agree is ridiculously short). I wanted to return most of the items; called and asked for an exception; absolutely no problem at all.
> If I get my return and my credit, I will be impressed with at least this particular experience.
> That said, it says a lot that I was so surprised. Most of the other retailers I shop a lot with (Shopbop, Net-a-Porter) I would be fairly confident they'd give me a break on the return window, and in fact at least Shopbop has done so.  I just expect TRR to be difficult, I guess!



That is great! 
I have been a customer since 2013.  I love their customer service, when they can be reached.  I am just really disappointed with the quality of items I have been receiving lately.


----------



## BelleZeBoob

Genie27 said:


> Anyone that gets TRR items delivered to Canadian addresses - have you had any recent shipments delivered/brokered by UPS? If so, what is the brokerage fee charged?
> 
> My previous purchases were all shipped FedEx and while I paid up to 30% in duties and taxes, the brokerage fee was only $10.
> 
> I just received a UPS shipment from the US, not from TRR, but their brokerage fee was over $60 on a $300 item - if TRR is now using UPS to ship to Canada, then that is going to be a big increase in charges.
> 
> Can anyone please confirm what brokerage fees they paid on recent UPS  shipments?
> 
> Thanks!



Yes they use UPS. The charges also depend on which country of manufacture does the TRR indicate. I just made a post on charges for Canadian buyers here:  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...m-canada-be-aware.995879/page-2#post-32645926


----------



## muchstuff

rdgldy said:


> I think their inventory is so vast, they just want to get the products up quickly-I have called to complain about my own listings, because the pictures are so bad but they respond that it would take weeks to reshoot them.



I do buy from TRR and have received some very good bags. I try to look beyond the pics if you know what I mean. I check for any obvious issues of course and look the pics over carefully but I’m always ready for a surprise when I get the bag. Thankfully I’ve only ever had to return one.


----------



## muchstuff

Genie27 said:


> Anyone that gets TRR items delivered to Canadian addresses - have you had any recent shipments delivered/brokered by UPS? If so, what is the brokerage fee charged?
> 
> My previous purchases were all shipped FedEx and while I paid up to 30% in duties and taxes, the brokerage fee was only $10.
> 
> I just received a UPS shipment from the US, not from TRR, but their brokerage fee was over $60 on a $300 item - if TRR is now using UPS to ship to Canada, then that is going to be a big increase in charges.
> 
> Can anyone please confirm what brokerage fees they paid on recent UPS  shipments?
> 
> Thanks!



I quit having stuff mailed to me in Canada because the fees were so high. I go to Blaine for pick up now. BTW you can call and complain about fees, I think it’s to border services, check on the invoice. They can’t do anything about the taxes but often will waive duty.


----------



## BelleZeBoob

muchstuff said:


> BTW you can call and complain about fees, I think it’s to border services, check on the invoice. They can’t do anything about the taxes but often will waive duty.



Any experience calling the border services and asking to waive the customs duty? What would be a reason for them to waive it?

Not sure if the importer has a right to have the duties waived. If the CBSA has re-valued the item and alleged a higher price, then the importer can go ahead and argue that they have paid a lower purchase price, if it was the case they can support with documents.
Otherwise, not sure.


----------



## muchstuff

BelleZeBoob said:


> Any experience calling the border services and asking to waive the customs duty? What would be a reason for them to waive it?
> 
> Not sure if the importer has a right to have the duties waived. If the CBSA has re-valued the item and alleged a higher price, then the importer can go ahead and argue that they have paid a lower purchase price, if it was the case they can support with documents.
> Otherwise, not sure.


I called the number on the waybill (can't recall which shipper it was but I don't know if it would matter) and the gal cheerfully refunded me the duty portion of the cost. I've heard of other people doing the same. As I mentioned, taxes they cannot do anything about, sadly.


----------



## BelleZeBoob

muchstuff said:


> I called the number on the waybill (can't recall which shipper it was but I don't know if it would matter) and the gal cheerfully refunded me the duty portion of the cost. I've heard of other people doing the same. As I mentioned, taxes they cannot do anything about, sadly.



Very interesting! What reason did you mentioned to them? Why should they waive the customs duties for you?
For women's clothes, the dues are 18% whereas the tax is 13%. The former are the biggest charge, if applicable.


----------



## DaBish

I've been very lucky so far ,I guess! (Fingers crossed)
I get their shipments within 48 hours of ordering but only because I'm just a few hours away from their warehouse in Secaucus New Jersey. ( I can see on the ups tracking that is where their shipments are originating from ) 
I of course get my items authenticated as soon as I receive them though because I continue to read the horror stories here and it makes me so darn nervous!


----------



## muchstuff

BelleZeBoob said:


> Any experience calling the border services and asking to waive the customs duty? What would be a reason for them to waive it?
> 
> Not sure if the importer has a right to have the duties waived. If the CBSA has re-valued the item and alleged a higher price, then the importer can go ahead and argue that they have paid a lower purchase price, if it was the case they can support with documents.
> Otherwise, not sure.


Also, a word to those who haven't read the fine print. Under USMCA Canadians can now online shop and bring in up to $150 CDN duty free, up from the paltry $20 we used to be able to bring in. However, we can only bring in $40 TAX FREE. So, the remaining $110 dollars of your $150 duty free purchase will still be taxed according to your provincial levels. And since tax is generally the larger component of your import fees we're really not any further ahead.


----------



## muchstuff

BelleZeBoob said:


> Very interesting! What reason did you mentioned to them? Why should they waive the customs duties for you?


I told them I felt I was overcharged. The post office told me to do it...they said they have a customer who argues every shipment she gets in and is  pretty much always successful at getting a reduction. Whether that has changed or not in the last while I don't know. Worth a try.


----------



## BelleZeBoob

muchstuff said:


> And since tax is generally the larger component of your import fees we're really not any further ahead.



As I wrote earlier, the tax is the lesser component, at least in Ontario, with 13%. The customs dues are 18% on clothes (womens knits, dresses). That s what I was told by UPS.

Thanks for mentioning the USMCA, may be it will help the Canadian shoppers. Absent any other good reason, I could probably call the CBSA and try to get at least something back. My recent TRR purchase was only about CAD$130.


----------



## muchstuff

BelleZeBoob said:


> As I wrote earlier, the tax is the lesser component, at least in Ontario, with 13%. The customs dues are 18% on clothes (womens knits, dresses). That s what I was told by UPS.
> 
> Thanks for mentioning the USMCA, may be it will help the Canadian shoppers. Absent any other good reason, I could probably call the CBSA and try to get at least something back. My recent TRR purchase was only about CAD$130.





BelleZeBoob said:


> As I wrote earlier, the tax is the lesser component, at least in Ontario, with 13%. The customs dues are 18% on clothes (womens knits, dresses). That s what I was told by UPS.
> 
> Thanks for mentioning the USMCA, may be it will help the Canadian shoppers. Absent any other good reason, I could probably call the CBSA and try to get at least something back. My recent TRR purchase was only about CAD$130.


Yeah we were cross posting back there...not sure what the customs rates are currently in BC.


----------



## BelleZeBoob

muchstuff said:


> I told them I felt I was overcharged. The post office told me to do it...they said they have a customer who argues every shipment she gets in and is  pretty much always successful at getting a reduction. Whether that has changed or not in the last while I don't know. Worth a try.



Just called both UPS and then Customs Canada, asking if this way of waiving the dues would be possible. The customs officer told me that this is absolutely not possible. The way of dealing with the customs dues as informed by customs is here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-realreal-shoppers-buying-from-canada-be-aware.995879/page-2

The USMCA will be in force starting from about the end of November, 2018, as informed by UPS.


----------



## muchstuff

BelleZeBoob said:


> Just called both UPS and then Customs Canada, asking if this way of waiving the dues would be possible. The customs officer told me that this is absolutely not possible. The way of dealing with the customs dues as informed by customs is here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-realreal-shoppers-buying-from-canada-be-aware.995879/page-2
> 
> The USMCA will be in force starting from about the end of November, 2018, as informed by UPS.


Hmm, I wonder why I was able to? It was a couple of years ago, perhaps they've tightened up? Just glad I'm near the border and can zip down to pick up my purchases.


----------



## BelleZeBoob

muchstuff said:


> Just glad I'm near the border and can zip down to pick up my purchases.



This is great, however, when you go back to Canada, you will have to put your purchases on the declaration. Given that you were in the US for maximum a day or a few hours, they will make you pay the charges on all your purchases, and may be even inspect them in person?


----------



## muchstuff

BelleZeBoob said:


> This is great, however, when you go back to Canada, you will have to put your purchases on the declaration. Given that you were in the US for maximum a day or a few hours, they will make you pay the charges on all your purchases, and may be even inspect them in person?


You're more honest than I am  .


----------



## Gennas

I am still waiting for over $2,000 in refunds!!! They have had my returns for over 10 days!!! Will be emailing the CEO, They have done down hill!!!


----------



## muchstuff

Gennas said:


> I am still waiting for over $2,000 in refunds!!! They have had my returns for over 10 days!!! Will be emailing the CEO, They have done down hill!!!


I'm waiting for a refund as well but they'll just be getting the item today. It'll be interesting to see how long it takes...


----------



## Gennas

Miso Fine said:


> I am so done with TRR! One of the returns was over $1k.  Instead of crediting the original form of payment, they gave me a “site credit”.  I already told them I was disappointed with the quality I was receiving- why would I want to buy more from them? Now I am trying to get my money back.  If not, I will do a chargeback.  This is ridiculous!
> 
> Also, the Hermes belt strap I suspected of being fake was re-listed.  I am not an expert in Hermes, but compared to my other authentic straps, it looked and felt fake.



I'm so sorry this happened to you. This is not acceptable. You should do a chargeback!!! I am still waiting for a $2,000 refund. It's been over 10 days now!!! I only get the run around everytime I call and they never respond via email


----------



## Gennas

muchstuff said:


> I'm waiting for a refund as well but they'll just be getting the item today. It'll be interesting to see how long it takes...


Good luck with your refund. It will probably take 10 days to get your refund. Let us know when you get your refund.


----------



## muchstuff

Gennas said:


> Good luck with your refund. It will probably take 10 days to get your refund. Let us know when you get your refund.


Will do!


----------



## Luv n bags

Gennas said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you. This is not acceptable. You should do a chargeback!!! I am still waiting for a $2,000 refund. It's been over 10 days now!!! I only get the run around everytime I call and they never respond via email



I received a portion back.  They tried to explain away $300.  I told them it is very simple.  I charge $1200 on my credit card, and I expect $1200 back.  They said they gave me $300 at some other point.  It’s crazy trying to explain simple math to them!


----------



## MenloPark

Hi guys,
I recently had horrendous experience with RealReal.
 I was loyal customer/consignor for 2 years ( for example last Sept they received over 3K of their 40% consignee cut from me, 2k before and before that every month )   

So, I purchased the bag from their website, please see entirely false condition description in the attachment. And this is what I got ( mind the package was in perfect shape, not damaged )  
THE YSL golden logo scraped to the original grey metal with holes.
Also, bug covered in some kind of dried out white-ish substance.
I wrote an email to customer service, CC-ed their CEO Julie Wainwright and was totally ignored.
I have to call, and I spoke to a rude guy who accused me of not understanding the condition of the bag from the pictures.


----------



## MenloPark

and here is dry white spots , not even sure what it is. looks lie some dried out buggers


----------



## MenloPark

Why I am sad ?
Because for 2 years I vouched TRR to my friends and was very loyal customer.
Aslo for teh past 9 month I CONSTANTLY getting wrong sizes ( they state L ) but when I get the dress - it is s or XS. 
are they blind ? How hard it is to read the Label.
My Alaya dress stated as 44 on sale, got dress with Label 40 on it ! 
( please dont ask what is that dirt on the label, i dont want even think abt it)


----------



## MenloPark

This is my own shoes.
For 2 month the stated the size wrong, as 7 , they are size 9. The sizing is inside the shoe.
Shoes bought in SF from the store.
Somebody already bought them ones and returned them. 
I wrote several times to Customer support and I see nothing changed.


----------



## Blueberry1

MenloPark, that is awful. What was the description of the condition of the YSL bag?  I have been having issues with TRR also lately. Bought a $1600 handle bag that represented it came with optional shoulder strap. It did...but the shoulder strap could not be attached to the bag! The strap clips were too tiny to fit around the purse rings. TRR accepted the return, but that’s the last time I will make such a large purchase on an item sight unseen.


----------



## MenloPark

"Moderate"...it should have been "salvaged." 
And misleading pictures


----------



## Chanbal

MenloPark said:


> "Moderate"...it should have been "salvaged."
> And misleading pictures


Hi MenloPark, I'm very sorry for your terrible experience with TRR. They got too fat and lost their quality control.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

MenloPark said:


> Why I am sad ?
> Because for 2 years I vouched TRR to my friends and was very loyal customer.
> Aslo for teh past 9 month I CONSTANTLY getting wrong sizes ( they state L ) but when I get the dress - it is s or XS.
> are they blind ? How hard it is to read the Label.
> My Alaya dress stated as 44 on sale, got dress with Label 40 on it !
> ( please dont ask what is that dirt on the label, i dont want even think abt it)


No excuse for misstating the size, but the measurements clearly show there is no way this dress could be even close to a size 12 or XL.


----------



## MenloPark

BeautyAddict58 said:


> No excuse for misstating the size, but the measurements clearly show there is no way this dress could be even close to a size 12 or XL.


The funny thing is that the real dress measure not 40 and not XL and not what they stated at all (


----------



## KittieKelly

Anyone have First look member? How does this work? I just joined for 10 dollars a month and the site looks the same as before. Do I get email pictures or something?


----------



## muchstuff

Gennas said:


> Good luck with your refund. It will probably take 10 days to get your refund. Let us know when you get your refund.


Today is day 6 and I received an email saying that my refund has been processed to my Visa.


----------



## muchstuff

KittieKelly said:


> Anyone have First look member? How does this work? I just joined for 10 dollars a month and the site looks the same as before. Do I get email pictures or something?


The site looks the same but you're seeing new bags 24 hours before the people who don't have first look. I forget their posting time, I want to say 4 pm PDT but I'm not sure.  I think it might be twice a day, morning and afternoon but don't quote me on that.


----------



## KittieKelly

muchstuff said:


> The site looks the same but you're seeing new bags 24 hours before the people who don't have first look. I forget their posting time, I want to say 4 pm PDT but I'm not sure.  I think it might be twice a day, morning and afternoon but don't quote me on that.



Oh ok, so it does look different on my end compared to non first look memebers? I couldn't tell 
Yes and you are correct, they sent me an email saying 7 am and 4 pm


----------



## muchstuff

KittieKelly said:


> Oh ok, so it does look different on my end compared to non first look memebers? I couldn't tell
> Yes and you are correct, they sent me an email saying 7 am and 4 pm


Yes, it does. (or its the biggest scam on earth ). A friend of mine had it and I couldn't figure out why she was seeing bags I couldn't see...


----------



## KittieKelly

muchstuff said:


> Yes, it does. (or its the biggest scam on earth ). A friend of mine had it and I couldn't figure out why she was seeing bags I couldn't see...



They should at least make it more obvious lol
But if your friend had it and it looked different than yours then that's proof enough for me


----------



## muchstuff

KittieKelly said:


> They should at least make it more obvious lol
> But if your friend had it and it looked different than yours then that's proof enough for me


If you want more proof PM me and we can compare, it's just after 4 pm PDT so if there are new bags posted you should see them and I shouldn't!


----------



## KittieKelly

muchstuff said:


> If you want more proof PM me and we can compare, it's just after 4 pm PDT so if there are new bags posted you should see them and I shouldn't!



Haha ok 
Give me one second...


----------



## pearlsnjeans

I'm a little wary of TheRealReal since I read a lot of negative reviews about them. I like to eyeball some things but I haven't taken the plunge yet.


----------



## MenloPark

https://www.therealreal.com/returns 
Basically they stating that they always right even they will sell you bunny rabbit instead of Chanel bag.


----------



## Blueberry1

Whoops wrong post (delete)


----------



## McLoverly

I just consigned two items with TRR. One item sold the first day they listed it, with a 20% discount applied. My take home will be lower than if I had sold the item myself, but if everything is smooth then I am happy I didn't have to deal with ebay. The other item stayed in received status for over a week and then changed to "not accepted" with the reason listed as damage to some various parts. It's an automatic watch and when shipped, it was working well and in excellent cosmetic condition. I contacted my rep, but haven't received any response. Has anyone had a similar experience? Any advice on how you resolved such an issue?


----------



## kml2887

Does TRR typically do anything special for black friday (in addition to their usual 20% off)?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

kml2887 said:


> Does TRR typically do anything special for black friday (in addition to their usual 20% off)?


I think last year they did a tiered site credit promotion, giving $x amount to you in site credit for a future purchase based on how much you spent.


----------



## Blueberry1

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> I think last year they did a tiered site credit promotion, giving $x amount to you in site credit for a future purchase based on how much you spent.



That’s exactly what they are doing again this year.


----------



## loves

They sent out a package without an address, they only indicated my country and area so now my package can't be released to me. I've sent emails and I hope they respond in time before the package gets sent back and I have to wait for goodness knows how many days/weeks. THIS IS KIND OF RIDICULOUS. First time ever I've ever experienced a website send out a package with NO ADDRESS. Seriously if they don't fix this fast, this is the first and LAST time I am shopping this website.


----------



## Chanbal

loves said:


> They sent out a package without an address, they only indicated my country and area so now my package can't be released to me. I've sent emails and I hope they respond in time before the package gets sent back and I have to wait for goodness knows how many days/weeks. THIS IS KIND OF RIDICULOUS. First time ever I've ever experienced a website send out a package with NO ADDRESS. Seriously if they don't fix this fast, this is the first and LAST time I am shopping this website.


I agree, this is ridiculous!  I hope you will be able to get your package, let us know.


----------



## loves

UPS over  here has been a champ. They called me (luckily TRR included my ph. number) and got my address,  I just had to show my ID that I am who I am for them to release it to me, this morning.  Thank goodness this wasn't a case of back and forth package ping pong. Didn't hear from TRR.


----------



## CocoGlitter

I heard they are getting sued by chanel for selling fakes, has anyone else heard this? Is it true?


----------



## Blueberry1

CocoGlitter said:


> I heard they are getting sued by chanel for selling fakes, has anyone else heard this? Is it true?



I came across this article; it appears that a lawsuit has been filed. 

https://wwd.com/business-news/legal/chanel-is-suing-the-realreal-1202911368/


----------



## CocoGlitter

Blueberry1 said:


> I came across this article; it appears that a lawsuit has been filed.
> 
> https://wwd.com/business-news/legal/chanel-is-suing-the-realreal-1202911368/


This is crazy I wonder if therealreal is selling items that may not be real. And also I wonder if chanel will go after other resellers


----------



## muchstuff

CocoGlitter said:


> This is crazy I wonder if therealreal is selling items that may not be real. And also I wonder if chanel will go after other resellers



Whether consciously or not is the question, with the volume of bags they show there are bound to be some fakes that have passed their inspection process.


----------



## loves

*TRR *is absolutely useless. I WILL NEVER shop with them again. Customer service is slow, shipping department is stupid (no address hello!) and overall very disappointing. Find a more professional site to shop with especially if you are not in the USA.

Just an update on my shipping. TRR only replied today (about 5 days after my email was sent out asking them to please update UPS immediately with my complete address) asking me if I received the package. OBVIOUSLY UPS was the one who helped get the package to me by verifying my name/address via my ID.
THEY DID NOT EVEN APOLOGIZE.  Just this:

*
T* (The RealReal)

Nov 27, 10:59 AM PST

Hello,

Thanks for being in touch.

The delivery has been confirmed to the address below and received by XXX. Please confirm if there is someone at this address by such name that you can retrieve this package from.


----------



## Wamgurl

So, there’s a purse in TRR that I bought and returned because it had a HUGE unexplained hole in the leather that I returned.  Well, it’s back on the selling block with no mention of the gaping hole in the description.  To make matters worse, the very same purse that is for sale on TRR is on EBay being sold by Linda’s Stuff!!! What?


----------



## muchstuff

Wamgurl said:


> So, there’s a purse in TRR that I bought and returned because it had a HUGE unexplained hole in the leather that I returned.  Well, it’s back on the selling block with no mention of the gaping hole in the description.  To make matters worse, the very same purse that is for sale on TRR is on EBay being sold by Linda’s Stuff!!! What?


A lot of people who sell list on more than one site. It's not uncommon. I'm guessing that when you returned it TRR returned it back to the seller and they relisted it on TRR and on eBay. (I bought a bag from the same seller a couple of years ago and returned it for the same reason, the piping had a big hole in it. They seem to be pretty casual about description).


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I have spent a ton of money at The RealReal but apparently now they’re too big for their britches and have horrible customer service. I placed an order with two day express shipping but they shipped it ground instead. Now the package is lost and I had to open a claim with ups. They refuse to refund me and I have to wait until the investigation is complete before they will do anything to remedy the situation. In the meantime they get to keep my money. I guess they need all the help they can get with their legal fees.


----------



## tickedoffchick

muchstuff said:


> A lot of people who sell list on more than one site. It's not uncommon. I'm guessing that when you returned it TRR returned it back to the seller and they relisted it on TRR and on eBay. (I bought a bag from the same seller a couple of years ago and returned it for the same reason, the piping had a big hole in it. They seem to be pretty casual about description).



That makes no sense.. When you sell on The Real Real, you send them the item. They then place it on their site. I think Linda's Stuff works in the same way. So unless these two businesses have merged or have some sort of joint operating agreement, it's unlikely that it's the same bag.


----------



## muchstuff

tickedoffchick said:


> That makes no sense.. When you sell on The Real Real, you send them the item. They then place it on their site. I think Linda's Stuff works in the same way. So unless these two businesses have merged or have some sort of joint operating agreement, it's unlikely that it's the same bag.



If you’ve consigned with TRR do they pay you up front? I guess if you have to send them the bag you wouldn’t be listing anywhere else but the OP sounded pretty confident it was the same bag [emoji848].


----------



## renee_nyc

muchstuff said:


> If you’ve consigned with TRR do they pay you up front? I guess if you have to send them the bag you wouldn’t be listing anywhere else but the OP sounded pretty confident it was the same bag [emoji848].



They don’t pay until the item sells


----------



## tickedoffchick

muchstuff said:


> If you’ve consigned with TRR do they pay you up front? I guess if you have to send them the bag you wouldn’t be listing anywhere else but the OP sounded pretty confident it was the same bag [emoji848].



You send them the bag, they photograph and list it on their site, and then, when it sells, they ship it to the customer. Then, weeks after that happens, you get your 55 percent of the sale price. 

Just because someone sounds confident doesn't mean they're correct, by the way!


----------



## tickedoffchick

Wamgurl said:


> So, there’s a purse in TRR that I bought and returned because it had a HUGE unexplained hole in the leather that I returned.  Well, it’s back on the selling block with no mention of the gaping hole in the description.  To make matters worse, the very same purse that is for sale on TRR is on EBay being sold by Linda’s Stuff!!! What?


Just out of curiosity, which purse is this?


----------



## Chanbal

muchstuff said:


> If you’ve consigned with TRR do they pay you up front? I guess if you have to send them the bag you wouldn’t be listing anywhere else but the OP sounded pretty confident it was the same bag [emoji848].



TRR pays only weeks after the item has been sold, this assures them that the item is not going to be returned after they process the payments. 

I consigned with them in the past without major issues, but I've not been happy with them recently. There is no consistency on the asking prices, some of their people seem to have limited knowledge and it looks like they just want to make a quick buck.


----------



## renee_nyc

Agree huge lack of consistency in pricing and exceptions they make or don't make e.g. sometimes they take things from certain designers and sometimes they don't.


----------



## muchstuff

tickedoffchick said:


> You send them the bag, they photograph and list it on their site, and then, when it sells, they ship it to the customer. Then, weeks after that happens, you get your 55 percent of the sale price.
> 
> Just because someone sounds confident doesn't mean they're correct, by the way!


So if you sent a bag to consignment with TRR and changed your mind (or listed and sold it somewhere else) can you ask for it back?


----------



## tickedoffchick

muchstuff said:


> So if you sent a bag to consignment with TRR and changed your mind (or listed and sold it somewhere else) can you ask for it back?



You can get your bag back, but you'll have to pay a fee if it's within a certain period of time (to cover their costs (they pay for shipping, and they spend time photographing and listing it). From what I've seen on here, it will then take several weeks for your item to come back to you. 

But maybe you could try selling something on both sites at the same time? And let us know how it goes?


----------



## muchstuff

tickedoffchick said:


> You can get your bag back, but you'll have to pay a fee if it's within a certain period of time (to cover their costs (they pay for shipping, and they spend time photographing and listing it). From what I've seen on here, it will then take several weeks for your item to come back to you.
> 
> But maybe you could try selling something on both sites at the same time? And let us know how it goes?


I do buy from TRR but don't sell there. A lot of the US sites won't allow Canadians to sell. Not sure about TRR, I haven't looked into it. Just curious as to how their system works.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

so someone in their management must have thought removing serial codes from all descriptions was a great idea. it's not necessary for any customer to know when that speedy, neverfull, or chanel was made, right?! who came up with this bright idea. every newly listed LV/Chanel bag now says **** for the date code


----------



## Blueberry1

ccbaggirl89 said:


> so someone in their management must have thought removing serial codes from all descriptions was a great idea. it's not necessary for any customer to know when that speedy, neverfull, or chanel was made, right?! who came up with this bright idea. every newly listed LV/Chanel bag now says **** for the date code



Wow, just noticed that too. If I were selling one of these bags, I’d be supremely annoyed because I know that buyers won’t even browse these bags without serial codes (I sure wouldn’t!)


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Blueberry1 said:


> Wow, just noticed that too. If I were selling one of these bags, I’d be supremely annoyed because I know that buyers won’t even browse these bags without serial codes (I sure wouldn’t!)


it's been about a week now. perhaps something to do with the lawsuit/litigation from Chanel? But they took off LV codes, too.


----------



## nicole0612

Even worse, when you buy fine jewelry with a serial number, the valuation document that comes with the jewelry now says ***** instead of the actual serial number! What is the use of the document if it doesn’t link the appraisal and proof of authenticity to the item you purchased?


----------



## bababebi

nicole0612 said:


> Even worse, when you buy fine jewelry with a serial number, the valuation document that comes with the jewelry now says ***** instead of the actual serial number! What is the use of the document if it doesn’t link the appraisal and proof of authenticity to the item you purchased?



Watch out for fine jewelry purchases and get them appraised before the return time. I purchased an item for several thousand dollars and unfortunately let the return time elapse because I was overseas. I re consigned the same unworn untouched item in the original TRR packaging and low and behold it was valued at less than half what was on their own valuation document provided with my first purchase and less than half what I paid. Buyer beware.


----------



## nicole0612

bababebi said:


> Watch out for fine jewelry purchases and get them appraised before the return time. I purchased an item for several thousand dollars and unfortunately let the return time elapse because I was overseas. I re consigned the same unworn untouched item in the original TRR packaging and low and behold it was valued at less than half what was on their own valuation document provided with my first purchase and less than half what I paid. Buyer beware.



A very sage warning. Thank you. What a frustrating and wasteful experience. 
Even purchases with GIA certifications are not safe, as I purchased an expensive diamond jewelry item from the site earlier this year which came with a GIA certification. It was later discovered to have a chip that must have occurred post-certification and was not disclosed in the appraisal or listing.


----------



## Chanbal

bababebi said:


> Watch out for fine jewelry purchases and get them appraised before the return time. I purchased an item for several thousand dollars and unfortunately let the return time elapse because I was overseas. I re consigned the same unworn untouched item in the original TRR packaging and low and behold it was valued at less than half what was on their own valuation document provided with my first purchase and less than half what I paid. Buyer beware.



This also happened to me with a couple of items. I was too busy and didn't have a chance to return them by the return date, so I re-consigned them for less than half of what I paid for them. When I asked why, I was told that they price items according to their past experiences selling them. Obviously, they sold immediately as prices were ridiculous low. On the other hand, some well used items are priced as if they were new.  Their lack of consistent pricing (and poor descriptions) is annoying, and discourages from consigning or buying with them.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

nicole0612 said:


> Even worse, when you buy fine jewelry with a serial number, the valuation document that comes with the jewelry now says ***** instead of the actual serial number! What is the use of the document if it doesn’t link the appraisal and proof of authenticity to the item you purchased?


i think the ******* we're seeing is b/c they are in litigation with Chanel over authenticity issues. perhaps they are removing serials on all items and replacing with stars in an attempt to ward off future lawsuits from other brands? just a guess. it might be the new new from the real real


----------



## Fakefinder

Plenty of fakes at The Real Real right now, I estimate about 50% is fake and they know it. Any item in good condition selling for a good price beware! Lots of LV, Manolos, Jimmys, Prada..you name it! Totally easy to spot knock offs, impossible they cannot tell in person when it’s so obvious from the photos.
Total scam!


----------



## Fakefinder

If here is any lawyers in the forum I would like to know if we could take legal action..


----------



## CaviarChanel

_Many many moons back BabaBebi had commented about this listing on TheRealReal and as of TODAY it is STILL there ...  _




bababebi said:


> Watch out for a counterfeit Hermes crocodile Bolide on TRR.
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ide-35-37?source=igodigital&source=igodigital
> 
> There is a major and insurmountable authenticity issue with the stitching of the attachments for the handles.


----------



## Chanbal

CaviarChanel said:


> _Many many moons back BabaBebi had commented about this listing on TheRealReal and as of TODAY it is STILL there ...  _


I'm not an expert, but this Hermes does't look good.  I wonder who is going to pay 6K for it.


----------



## Luv n bags

I just received a pair of boots.  They smell like the shoes you rent at a bowling alley.
I emailed TRR and they sent a pre-paid label to return them.  That is good of them.  But I wonder why they use such potent disinfectant versus a more mild smelling disinfectant.  I immediately got a headache from the smell.


----------



## ellewooods

Hi all,

I recently bought a Chanel shoulder bag from TRR that I was _panicked_ was fake. Long story short, it was a vintage bag I'd had my eye on for a long time, and one in "excellent" condition showed up on TRR--I snapped it up quickly, and then soon realized there was _no_ info in the general description or condition description about a serial hologram, nor any photos of the serial hologram. 

I received the bag yesterday and it did end up having a serial hologram and matching auth card, despite nothing in the descriptions about it. Although I'm still waiting for it to be authenticated via the Auth This Chanel thread (and will update this thread when it is or is not authenticated), just wanted to post here that *TRR doesn't seem to put any info about serial holograms in Chanel listings anymore, or at least not in newer listings*. Possibly a result of TRR's trademark litigation with Chanel; who knows. 

I'm unclear on whether others have had success reaching out to TRR to ask for additional photos/info for an item, but given this new trend of not listing serial info, I'd recommend doing that for Chanel items.

As another aside about TRR--Although the bag was listed as "excellent-no visible signs of wear" condition, it has several marks and significant signs of wear on the interior near the pockets. None of this was in the description. The outside is basically pristine and the interior wear isn't bad enough for me to send it back, but just another story to add to the many on here that their condition opinions are not always accurate.


----------



## rutabaga

I emailed TRR once asking for additional photos of a Saint Laurent sac de jour because the description was vague ("multitonal hardware") and the photo of the middle zipper was blurry. CS responded that they couldn't provide additional photos because the item was off-site. This is disturbing because it looks like they use the same photo of the zippered middle pouch in several of their listings for black sac de jours. Some of the photos where the model is holding the bag look photoshopped too... like they use the same model photo and layer on a photo of the bag so it looks like it's in the crook of her arm or on her shoulder.


----------



## Monique1004

I purchased a mink coat form TRR because it says “Excellent condition, no sign of wear” & was size small. When I received it, it showed plenty of wear & was European size 44 which is like L/XL. I returned it on the same day but I believe I still get charged for return shipping. I think it’s 50/50 chance of getting something nice on that site.


----------



## Blueberry1

I remain amazed that anybody can take the leap of faith required to spend more than a hundred bucks or so for anything on TRR that can’t be returned... especially handbags for which they are asking many hundreds or even thousands of dollars. Redacting the code numbers was the absolute last straw for me. 4-5 blurry pictures, no code, their unsubstantiated promise of authenticity, and no returns... absolutely NO WAY.


----------



## ellewooods

ellewooods said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently bought a Chanel shoulder bag from TRR that I was _panicked_ was fake. Long story short, it was a vintage bag I'd had my eye on for a long time, and one in "excellent" condition showed up on TRR--I snapped it up quickly, and then soon realized there was _no_ info in the general description or condition description about a serial hologram, nor any photos of the serial hologram.
> 
> I received the bag yesterday and it did end up having a serial hologram and matching auth card, despite nothing in the descriptions about it. Although I'm still waiting for it to be authenticated via the Auth This Chanel thread (and will update this thread when it is or is not authenticated), just wanted to post here that *TRR doesn't seem to put any info about serial holograms in Chanel listings anymore, or at least not in newer listings*. Possibly a result of TRR's trademark litigation with Chanel; who knows.
> 
> I'm unclear on whether others have had success reaching out to TRR to ask for additional photos/info for an item, but given this new trend of not listing serial info, I'd recommend doing that for Chanel items.
> 
> As another aside about TRR--Although the bag was listed as "excellent-no visible signs of wear" condition, it has several marks and significant signs of wear on the interior near the pockets. None of this was in the description. The outside is basically pristine and the interior wear isn't bad enough for me to send it back, but just another story to add to the many on here that their condition opinions are not always accurate.



Update: the bag was authenticated in the Auth this Chanel forum, thankfully. Good news but still annoying that they didn't give any info about the serial. I probably won't shop with them in the future just because of the uncertainty.


----------



## abacuo

Sharing some of my experiences as a buyer:

- pricing varies wildly. No consistency at all. Probably reflects the high amount of staff they have conducting the appraisals and pricing, who don’t have sufficient expertise.

- chances are that from our experience, we know more about the brands we use and about accurately describing / authenticating them than they do. I would not buy unless it was something I feel confident in my ability to authenticate. I had to correct / educate their staff to explain why info provided was wrong. They have too much inventory to be accurate every time, and probably too many staff for everyone to share the level of expertise that we have. I don’t trust them to authenticate at all.

- even if it says no returns, they will accept a return and refund shipping both ways if the description is off

- most of the time the descriptions have been accurate for me, but I have had several issues with odor. I keep the item closed in a garment bag with dryer sheets for a while and that helps. One smelled of strong perfume which of course was not disclosed. One bag had a lot of color transfer which was not disclosed or visible in the photo but they offered to accept the return and refund it.

- the sizing description is sometimes based on standard sizing and not the actual tag on the item. This is common practice with vintage sellers because sizing standards vary over time, and sizes then and now with the same number can be completely different measurements, so the numbers can be meaningless.


----------



## QuelleFromage

i*bella said:


> I emailed TRR once asking for additional photos of a Saint Laurent sac de jour because the description was vague ("multitonal hardware") and the photo of the middle zipper was blurry. CS responded that they couldn't provide additional photos because the item was off-site. This is disturbing because it looks like they use the same photo of the zippered middle pouch in several of their listings for black sac de jours. Some of the photos where the model is holding the bag look photoshopped too... like they use the same model photo and layer on a photo of the bag so it looks like it's in the crook of her arm or on her shoulder.



They DO photoshop the model shots. Then again, most online retailers do to some extent. Too much volume to shoot pieces individually.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Blueberry1 said:


> I remain amazed that anybody can take the leap of faith required to spend more than a hundred bucks or so for anything on TRR that can’t be returned... especially handbags for which they are asking many hundreds or even thousands of dollars. Redacting the code numbers was the absolute last straw for me. 4-5 blurry pictures, no code, their unsubstantiated promise of authenticity, and no returns... absolutely NO WAY.


agree. they have become much more risky now that they had to take out codes/serial pics for all bags. pretty sure that is due to the ongoing lawsuit. but, with just 4 or 5 horrid pictures and no date codes, it's not worth it anymore. their return policy is bad, their reputation isn't all that great. they have low prices on many top brands but you take a huge risk. i just recently purchased a Longchamp, described as good, and the photos showed it to be ok. when it arrived it was in very bad condition. i called, and the woman said that good = horrible condition and is the lowest rank. i had no idea. and they charged 11.95 return shipping when i paid it myself for $5.95. just a bunch of dopes running that company imo


----------



## Fakefinder

ellewooods said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I recently bought a Chanel shoulder bag from TRR that I was _panicked_ was fake. Long story short, it was a vintage bag I'd had my eye on for a long time, and one in "excellent" condition showed up on TRR--I snapped it up quickly, and then soon realized there was _no_ info in the general description or condition description about a serial hologram, nor any photos of the serial hologram.
> 
> I received the bag yesterday and it did end up having a serial hologram and matching auth card, despite nothing in the descriptions about it. Although I'm still waiting for it to be authenticated via the Auth This Chanel thread (and will update this thread when it is or is not authenticated), just wanted to post here that *TRR doesn't seem to put any info about serial holograms in Chanel listings anymore, or at least not in newer listings*. Possibly a result of TRR's trademark litigation with Chanel; who knows.
> 
> I'm unclear on whether others have had success reaching out to TRR to ask for additional photos/info for an item, but given this new trend of not listing serial info, I'd recommend doing that for Chanel items.
> 
> As another aside about TRR--Although the bag was listed as "excellent-no visible signs of wear" condition, it has several marks and significant signs of wear on the interior near the pockets. None of this was in the description. The outside is basically pristine and the interior wear isn't bad enough for me to send it back, but just another story to add to the many on here that their condition opinions are not always accurate.



My last order from TRR all items were fake. I send them back and they are back on the site right away. I don’t trust TRR These are the fake Jimmy’s available again for their next victim https://www.therealreal.com/product...mmy-choo-netted-pointed-toe-pumps-X1FMxJuM_Rc


----------



## Fakefinder

ccbaggirl89 said:


> agree. they have become much more risky now that they had to take out codes/serial pics for all bags. pretty sure that is due to the ongoing lawsuit. but, with just 4 or 5 horrid pictures and no date codes, it's not worth it anymore. their return policy is bad, their reputation isn't all that great. they have low prices on many top brands but you take a huge risk. i just recently purchased a Longchamp, described as good, and the photos showed it to be ok. when it arrived it was in very bad condition. i called, and the woman said that good = horrible condition and is the lowest rank. i had no idea. and they charged 11.95 return shipping when i paid it myself for $5.95. just a bunch of dopes running that company imo



You can always file a claim with your credit card company if TRR is unwilling to cooperate. The low prices are for fakes. Any luxury brand shoes in good condition with a starting price $125 or less are fakes, I spotted plenty!


----------



## Fakefinder

ccbaggirl89 said:


> agree. they have become much more risky now that they had to take out codes/serial pics for all bags. pretty sure that is due to the ongoing lawsuit. but, with just 4 or 5 horrid pictures and no date codes, it's not worth it anymore. their return policy is bad, their reputation isn't all that great. they have low prices on many top brands but you take a huge risk. i just recently purchased a Longchamp, described as good, and the photos showed it to be ok. when it arrived it was in very bad condition. i called, and the woman said that good = horrible condition and is the lowest rank. i had no idea. and they charged 11.95 return shipping when i paid it myself for $5.95. just a bunch of dopes running that company imo



If you didn’t use their shipping label, let them know of the error and they will issue a refund.


----------



## lucidaprincess

I have made quite a few purchases on this site... luckily only one being a big ticket purchase and unfortunately it misrepresented in the description. The item was described as a Chanel double flap and a single flap arrived
Living in Canada however I had to pre pay duty and taxes to initially receive the bag which are a nightmare to try and recover afterwards. I wasn’t happy and dug my heels in... wouldn’t let it go!!!!! They covered everything .... all shipping... all duty and taxes!! This was two years ago ... but I did learn a valuable lesson ... I won’t buy a big ticket item again unless I know forsure. I do like their site if I know exactly what I am looking for


----------



## Narnanz

Just a strange question...has The RealReal shopping link been removed from the Support TPF by Shopping Via below here....Im sure it used to be there...or have I been imagining things all this time...I dont really want to go into 2019 already crazy.


----------



## Blueberry1

lucidaprincess said:


> I have made quite a few purchases on this site... luckily only one being a big ticket purchase and unfortunately it misrepresented in the description. The item was described as a Chanel double flap and a single flap arrived
> Living in Canada however I had to pre pay duty and taxes to initially receive the bag which are a nightmare to try and recover afterwards. I wasn’t happy and dug my heels in... wouldn’t let it go!!!!! They covered everything .... all shipping... all duty and taxes!! This was two years ago ... but I did learn a valuable lesson ... I won’t buy a big ticket item again unless I know forsure. I do like their site if I know exactly what I am looking for



I agree- TRR has been ok for me with small $ items. When I’ve run into trouble, it’s invariably been on a big ticket item. What’s weird is that you’d think they’d be the most careful on the more expensive items.


----------



## lucidaprincess

Narnanz said:


> Just a strange question...has The RealReal shopping link been removed from the Support TPF by Shopping Via below here....Im sure it used to be there...or have I been imagining things all this time...I dont really want to go into 2019 already crazy.


That’s too bad


----------



## lucidaprincess

Blueberry1 said:


> I agree- TRR has been ok for me with small $ items. When I’ve run into trouble, it’s invariably been on a big ticket item. What’s weird is that you’d think they’d be the most careful on the more expensive items.


In my one experience they were okay. It sounds like I was an oddity. I still look on that site on a regular basis as I have found a ton of amazing things at amazing prices even with our bad dollar exchange from US to Canadian...JMO


----------



## CaviarChanel

I discovered TRR had made some price adjustments to some of their  HERMES bags .. not sure about other brands though.  I was 'watching'  one of the B25s and it went up by  US$1k.


----------



## rdgldy

Fakefinder said:


> You can always file a claim with your credit card company if TRR is unwilling to cooperate. The low prices are for fakes. Any luxury brand shoes in good condition with a starting price $125 or less are fakes, I spotted plenty!


 I beg to differ .  All of my authentic high  end shoes have been priced very low on the site and they are most definitely not fake.  They price many items low in order to sell quickly -my items with higher price tags have been sitting still forever.


----------



## vikingrkid

TRR selling Mario Valentino at Valentino Garavani pricepoint:

https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/valentino-leather-crossbody-bag-dJrA5J4-n9U



I'm not shocked, but how could something like this get through, and still offer a guarantee?


----------



## rita24

So now that TRR is no longer reliable, what are the good, reliable secondhand websites you still trust?


----------



## Wamgurl

FASHIONPHILE- They accept returns, the packaging is cute (they don’t just throw your item in a box with no padding) and they have 60 day layaway.  AND, the items described as Very Good are usually in Excellent condition.


----------



## sherrylynn

Wamgurl said:


> FASHIONPHILE- They accept returns, the packaging is cute (they don’t just throw your item in a box with no padding) and they have 60 day layaway.  AND, the items described as Very Good are usually in Excellent condition.


I always have good luck with Ann's Fabulous Finds. Not the cheapest, but great service. And the pictures and descriptions are accurate.


----------



## Wamgurl

sherrylynn said:


> I always have good luck with Ann's Fabulous Finds. Not the cheapest, but great service. And the pictures and descriptions are accurate.



Ooh, thanks for the tip!


----------



## renee_nyc

Looks like TRR are considering an IPO which (I am speculating) explains some of their recent policy changes (they have to run lean and mean and not customer-friendly)
https://www.retaildive.com/news/the-realreal-reportedly-mulls-ipo/546744/


----------



## Storm702

Reeeeaaaalllly wish I would have read this before making a purchase again.... guess I'll be heading straight to the "authenticate this Bal" thread upon receipt.... now I have bad butterflies.


----------



## muchstuff

Storm702 said:


> Reeeeaaaalllly wish I would have read this before making a purchase again.... guess I'll be heading straight to the "authenticate this Bal" thread upon receipt.... now I have bad butterflies.


Don't lose sleep over it, I've purchased more good than bad from TRR.


----------



## Antonia

muchstuff said:


> Don't lose sleep over it, I've purchased more good than bad from TRR.


Ditto.


----------



## Storm702

muchstuff said:


> Don't lose sleep over it, I've purchased more good than bad from TRR.


The first purchase I made was awesome. I'll still have you guys take a look when i get it, you have never steered me wrong! [emoji173]


----------



## renee_nyc

Antonia said:


> Ditto.


Me too. I've gotten some great stuff from there, all authentic.


----------



## sldsd

I found that they adjusted price on some certain catagories like ties from around September last year, down by 25% almost all the items, even Hermes ties!

Also they sometimes misdescribed item...used instead "no visible sign of using"as they described! I don't like this at all...

One more stuff I hate recently, sometimes they have the promotion plan buy XXX and get XXX credit. It happened twice right after I purchased. I am a bit angry that I didn't get the credit so I wrote to them. They wrote me blah blah blah and claimed I was not qualified to get the credit. I will shop less on this stupid webiste. Once it goes IPO I think it's time to cease shopping here.


----------



## renee_nyc

sldsd said:


> I found that they adjusted price on some certain catagories like ties from around September last year, down by 25% almost all the items, even Hermes ties!
> 
> Also they sometimes misdescribed item...used instead "no visible sign of using"as they described! I don't like this at all...
> 
> One more stuff I hate recently, sometimes they have the promotion plan buy XXX and get XXX credit. It happened twice right after I purchased. I am a bit angry that I didn't get the credit so I wrote to them. They wrote me blah blah blah and claimed I was not qualified to get the credit. I will shop less on this stupid webiste. Once it goes IPO I think it's time to cease shopping here.



They also keep changing consignment terms. [emoji35]

That being said. I just got a package from them which solved my ‘what am I going to wear at my client meeting tomorrow’ question. $360 NWT Helmut Lang pants for $52 is something I can get behind.


----------



## kml2887

Curious if anyone knows...is there any specific reasoning behind which items are "coupons not available for this product".

 I know it's more of certain designers this applies to, and possibly some items which they consider in demand? But then I've also noticed that on an item I'd saved to my obsessions after a while, the coupon restriction had been removed.  Does the consignor have any say in the matter?


----------



## rdgldy

kml2887 said:


> Curious if anyone knows...is there any specific reasoning behind which items are "coupons not available for this product".
> 
> I know it's more of certain designers this applies to, and possibly some items which they consider in demand? But then I've also noticed that on an item I'd saved to my obsessions after a while, the coupon restriction had been removed.  Does the consignor have any say in the matter?


From my own experience, on higher end bags, the consignor has the right to price approval before any reductions can be made.   this may apply to other items with a higher value as well.


----------



## Tpurroc

I have only bought and I Love the realreal..i got a gorgeous prabal garung top and. A red Valentino coat


----------



## renee_nyc

rdgldy said:


> From my own experience, on higher end bags, the consignor has the right to price approval before any reductions can be made.   this may apply to other items with a higher value as well.



 Now that I think about it I was asked to approve a price reduction on a ring. I wasn’t in a rush to sell so I didn’t and it eventually sold for what I wanted it to.


----------



## megt10

renee_nyc said:


> Now that I think about it I was asked to approve a price reduction on a ring. I wasn’t in a rush to sell so I didn’t and it eventually sold for what I wanted it to.


Yes, they ask you sometimes if you will approve a price reduction, other times they don’t. There are so many people working there a lot of stuff just gets done without approval. I work with a specific rep who comes to my house. She and I have become friendly. I learned from her that they mark up items by 20 of what they think they would sell for and then apply the discount. They routinely mark down items that are not selling within the first 30 days. I try to keep an eye on my items for sale and alert her when something goes to low.


----------



## Kendall BC

I used to enjoy TRR as a buyer, but now more so as a seller. For high end bags, I'm too nervous to sell them myself on the bay, so all my Hermes bags (B/K/C) go to TRR and so far I'm very happy with everything.


----------



## Toulouse

If you don’t live in an area where they offer pickup service, are you able to submit photos of your bags for a quote? What is holding me back from selling my old designer bags through them (Balenciaga/Gucci/Saint Laurent) is that I believe (please correct me if I’m wrong) that I won’t be told the list price until I actually send in the item.


----------



## megt10

Toulouse said:


> If you don’t live in an area where they offer pickup service, are you able to submit photos of your bags for a quote? What is holding me back from selling my old designer bags through them (Balenciaga/Gucci/Saint Laurent) is that I believe (please correct me if I’m wrong) that I won’t be told the list price until I actually send in the item.


I believe that would be correct. I have never sent anything to them but even giving stuff to the rep to take I don’t know an actual price until I see it listed. On higher end items they do usually send me a note to approve a price. I try to keep an eye on my listings regardless. If you aren’t happy with a price you can contact them and ask them to do a price review or to send the item back.


----------



## Toulouse

megt10 said:


> I believe that would be correct. I have never sent anything to them but even giving stuff to the rep to take I don’t know an actual price until I see it listed. On higher end items they do usually send me a note to approve a price. I try to keep an eye on my listings regardless. If you aren’t happy with a price you can contact them and ask them to do a price review or to send the item back.


Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## corporate_confetti

I was really excited to hear about it and even more excited to see the bargains that are on there. It's particularly good if you are more concerned about owning branded pieces, rather than owning the latest branded pieces. There are a lot of older pieces, with tags attached, selling for really low prices.

For context, I'm based in Australia. So I was very pleasantly surprised that when I ordered 4 pieces from them earlier this year, and within a matter of 5-8 days, they had been delivered! We don't even get such fast delivery for our domestic parcels lol....I did read some reviews that packages went missing or were severely delayed, but fortunately it wasn't the case with my order.

I also read some reviews that pieces sometimes arrived not as they were described, and my advice on that is to order pieces that are new with tags. That way, you can expect them to be pristine, and you can argue your case with more conviction if you find any faults.

The only part that I didn't really like was the packaging. The RealReal brown paper boxes and the dust bags look really cheap and detract from what's inside. Compared to Reebonz which uses black boxes and lovely ribbons, this seemed much more muted.



kml2887 said:


> Curious if anyone knows...is there any specific reasoning behind which items are "coupons not available for this product".
> 
> I know it's more of certain designers this applies to, and possibly some items which they consider in demand? But then I've also noticed that on an item I'd saved to my obsessions after a while, the coupon restriction had been removed.  Does the consignor have any say in the matter?


----------



## megt10

CaviarChanel said:


> I discovered TRR had made some price adjustments to some of their  HERMES bags .. not sure about other brands though.  I was 'watching'  one of the B25s and it went up by  US$1k.


It’s very possible that the consignor was not okay with the amount that TRR originally asked for the bag. At that point they can either agree to raise the price or send the item back.


----------



## megt10

QuelleFromage said:


> They DO photoshop the model shots. Then again, most online retailers do to some extent. Too much volume to shoot pieces individually.


I was looking at a piece of jewelry and I clicked on the next picture and the model was there in the familiar pose, the jewelry was not.


----------



## Antonia

corporate_confetti said:


> I was really excited to hear about it and even more excited to see the bargains that are on there. It's particularly good if you are more concerned about owning branded pieces, rather than owning the latest branded pieces. There are a lot of older pieces, with tags attached, selling for really low prices.
> 
> For context, I'm based in Australia. So I was very pleasantly surprised that when I ordered 4 pieces from them earlier this year, and within a matter of 5-8 days, they had been delivered! We don't even get such fast delivery for our domestic parcels lol....I did read some reviews that packages went missing or were severely delayed, but fortunately it wasn't the case with my order.
> 
> I also read some reviews that pieces sometimes arrived not as they were described, and my advice on that is to order pieces that are new with tags. That way, you can expect them to be pristine, and you can argue your case with more conviction if you find any faults.
> 
> _*The only part that I didn't really like was the packaging. The RealReal brown paper boxes and the dust bags look really cheap and detract from what's inside. *_Compared to Reebonz which uses black boxes and lovely ribbons, this seemed much more muted.



THIS (in bold)!!!  The last package I received from UPS was damaged and someone re-taped everything with clear tape.  I took pics of the box before opening it just in case the item was damaged.  When they used FEDEX I didn't notice the boxes being in damaged condition but now that they use UPS, I notice it a lot more!  I returned the item I ordered which was a Bogner down jacket that they said was in pristine condition but it had several stains all over one of the sleeves-how could they miss it?  I sent it back the same day.  So disappointing because it was a cute jacket.  I also wish they had free shipping and free returns.  They make enough money on what they're selling so it wouldn't be a loss to them.  This is my one big gripe with TRR (and I love TRR)!


----------



## megt10

Antonia said:


> THIS (in bold)!!!  The last package I received from UPS was damaged and someone re-taped everything with clear tape.  I took pics of the box before opening it just in case the item was damaged.  When they used FEDEX I didn't notice the boxes being in damaged condition but now that they use UPS, I notice it a lot more!  I returned the item I ordered which was a Bogner down jacket that they said was in pristine condition but it had several stains all over one of the sleeves-how could they miss it?  I sent it back the same day.  So disappointing because it was a cute jacket.  I also wish they had free shipping and free returns.  They make enough money on what they're selling so it wouldn't be a loss to them.  This is my one big gripe with TRR (and I love TRR)!


I totally agree. I think they could ship for free. I don’t mind paying to return something if I just don’t like it, but if it is not as described then they should absolutely pay for return shipping.


----------



## daisychainz

megt10 said:


> Yes, they ask you sometimes if you will approve a price reduction, other times they don’t. There are so many people working there a lot of stuff just gets done without approval. I work with a specific rep who comes to my house. She and I have become friendly. I learned from her that they mark up items by 20 of what they think they would sell for and then apply the discount. They routinely mark down items that are not selling within the first 30 days. I try to keep an eye on my items for sale and alert her when something goes to low.


Hello. Just curious is every single thing on their site consigned? TRR owns nothing outright? I just bought a cheap little $40 bag from TRR, so even that was a consignment? Thank you.


----------



## megt10

Blueberry1 said:


> I remain amazed that anybody can take the leap of faith required to spend more than a hundred bucks or so for anything on TRR that can’t be returned... especially handbags for which they are asking many hundreds or even thousands of dollars. Redacting the code numbers was the absolute last straw for me. 4-5 blurry pictures, no code, their unsubstantiated promise of authenticity, and no returns... absolutely NO WAY.


Sadly there are so many wonderful resale options that just don’t have the exposure that TRR does. I love AFF! They are awesome to work with but unfortunately sales take a long time. I sent them 4 Hermes bags. It took months for them to sell one Birkin and a Kelly just finished being paid for on layaway. I had to ask for my other 2 bags to be returned after 10 months sitting there. I am going to give them to TRR on Thursday. The one Birkin I gave them sold in a day of listing it. While I would not buy anything that I could not return a lot of people do.


----------



## megt10

daisychainz said:


> Hello. Just curious is every single thing on their site consigned? TRR owns nothing outright? I just bought a cheap little $40 bag from TRR, so even that was a consignment? Thank you.


To the best of my knowledge, yes.


----------



## Antonia

megt10 said:


> Sadly there are so many wonderful resale options that just don’t have the exposure that TRR does. I love AFF! They are awesome to work with but unfortunately sales take a long time. I sent them 4 Hermes bags. It took months for them to sell one Birkin and a Kelly just finished being paid for on layaway. I had to ask for my other 2 bags to be returned after 10 months sitting there. I am going to give them to TRR on Thursday. The one Birkin I gave them sold in a day of listing it. While I would not buy anything that I could not return a lot of people do.


I love AFF too but I noticed that compared to many other re-sellers, their prices are the highest and I think that's why they don't sell as quickly.  I suppose it's great when you want to sell something and make as much as possible but I wouldn't want it sitting there either.


----------



## megt10

Antonia said:


> I love AFF too but I noticed that compared to many other re-sellers, their prices are the highest and I think that's why they don't sell as quickly.  I supposed it's great when you want to sell something and make as much as possible but I wouldn't want it sitting there either.


I asked her to lower the prices and she did. They were listed in line with what TRR listed my B for. Once your bag has been sitting on their site it takes a lot longer to find it. My bags were on page 8 and 9. You had to go through a lot of bags just to find it. On TRR you can eliminate sold items to easily access what is available. So I think it’s a combination of things. While I totally trust AFF I probably would opt to consign with TRR on higher price items. When buying I personally favor AFF or Fashionphile.


----------



## lulu212121

Has anyone received jewelry that was not real? I think I may have.


----------



## rdgldy

lulu212121 said:


> Has anyone received jewelry that was not real? I think I may have.


You can return it, yes?


----------



## FashionHuntress

rdgldy said:


> You can return it, yes?


You definitely can return it


----------



## lulu212121

I'm not familiar with an "e". I hope this doesn't mean electroplated.


----------



## Gabs007

rdgldy said:


> You can return it, yes?



Sometimes they say items are not returnable, like from sales, I guess that wouldn't grip if it is fake though, but might be a rather complicated issue to address if they play stubborn. Being in Europe, TRR is not a great choice due to custom charges and all that, which even if you can return something are not refunded. I might just have had bad luck with them, but I wasn't happy with my items as they light them so brutally, you often can't see flaws, what they consider "light wear" can be major wear, and they do not feature in smell and 2 items smelled so horrendously of moldy old cellar, I had the asthma attacks from hell.


----------



## Luv n bags

I have a complaint about the condition of their bags.  I have not had luck with any of their bags in the past year.  Almost every single one of them has been touched up/dyed.  The ones I received were not in the original condition.  I have sent back 2.  One had the varnish stripped.  The second smelled like an old lady.  The last one was obviously dyed.  TRR is refusing to take back this last bag and has stopped communication.  I was forced to do a chargeback on my credit card.  I will never, ever purchase anything from them again! Their clothes smell like it has been sitting in someone’s grandmas closet.  Their handbags are touched up or dyed.  I’m done.  End of rant!


----------



## daisychainz

Miso Fine said:


> I have a complaint about the condition of their bags.  I have not had luck with any of their bags in the past year.  Almost every single one of them has been touched up/dyed.  The ones I received were not in the original condition.  I have sent back 2.  One had the varnish stripped.  The second smelled like an old lady.  The last one was obviously dyed.  TRR is refusing to take back this last bag and has stopped communication.  I was forced to do a chargeback on my credit card.  I will never, ever purchase anything from them again! Their clothes smell like it has been sitting in someone’s grandmas closet.  Their handbags are touched up or dyed.  I’m done.  End of rant!


I called just yesterday about a bag that I wanted to return. It was a white bag that was redyed. The leather in the straps was a dingy gray/used and the bag leather was a perfect clean non-matching stiff white and was already cracking from the dryness of being redyed. I understand your upset for sure! They did take mine back but I spend a lot of $$$$$ there so maybe that is why? Do you have a history of big purchases, because I think that helped me a bit. She was reluctant at first but I directed her to my purchase history and she was fine with it, then. I had ordered another 3 bags the previous week and they were fine. It is hit and miss, I think. More miss, lol.


----------



## rdgldy

daisychainz said:


> I called just yesterday about a bag that I wanted to return. It was a white bag that was redyed. The leather in the straps was a dingy gray/used and the bag leather was a perfect clean non-matching stiff white and was already cracking from the dryness of being redyed. I understand your upset for sure! They did take mine back but I spend a lot of $$$$$ there so maybe that is why? Do you have a history of big purchases, because I think that helped me a bit. She was reluctant at first but I directed her to my purchase history and she was fine with it, then. I had ordered another 3 bags the previous week and they were fine. It is hit and miss, I think. More miss, lol.


I don’t like the no returns on bags policy especially when they provide very few photos compared to companies like Fashionphile and Yoogi’s Closet, both of which take returns.  I am uncomfortable purchasing a bag from them.


----------



## rutabaga

I bought a YSL bag from TRR that was in pristine like-new condition, but I wouldn’t buy from them again now that I’ve heard everyone’s horror stories. I put it on my Amex just in case of any problems but fortunately it worked out.


----------



## TamaraL

Miso Fine said:


> I have a complaint about the condition of their bags.  I have not had luck with any of their bags in the past year.  Almost every single one of them has been touched up/dyed.  The ones I received were not in the original condition.  I have sent back 2.  One had the varnish stripped.  The second smelled like an old lady.  The last one was obviously dyed.  TRR is refusing to take back this last bag and has stopped communication.  I was forced to do a chargeback on my credit card.  I will never, ever purchase anything from them again! Their clothes smell like it has been sitting in someone’s grandmas closet.  Their handbags are touched up or dyed.  I’m done.  End of rant!



I only bought a few items but they had a terrible smell of crypt with mothballs... I could have been unlucky but it was totally wasted money, sent one back and due to import charges and them not refunding postage, I basically spent quite a bit of money for nothing


----------



## Luv n bags

daisychainz said:


> I called just yesterday about a bag that I wanted to return. It was a white bag that was redyed. The leather in the straps was a dingy gray/used and the bag leather was a perfect clean non-matching stiff white and was already cracking from the dryness of being redyed. I understand your upset for sure! They did take mine back but I spend a lot of $$$$$ there so maybe that is why? Do you have a history of big purchases, because I think that helped me a bit. She was reluctant at first but I directed her to my purchase history and she was fine with it, then. I had ordered another 3 bags the previous week and they were fine. It is hit and miss, I think. More miss, lol.



Thanks for your story.  Boy! It really is hit or miss with them.

I have spent a small fortune with this company over the past few years.  Initially, I received really nice items.  The past year, I have had to return so many items.  Their prices are good, which is why I keep going back.  But, I am done with their handbags.

They did respond back to me and will issue a refund upon receipt of this bag.  Thank goodness.  I hate to do chargebacks on my credit card.

Maybe it is good that I have had bad experiences lately.  Saves me $$$$$


----------



## lulu212121

I see them advertise a lot on tv. But, wow at all the complaints I have seen online!


----------



## sheanabelle

As a one time seller to them---NOT a fan. They misrepresented a bag of mine. I emailed them twice to politely let them know and no response. Yet they hound me with emails for more things to sell to them.


----------



## NY_fashionista

sheanabelle said:


> Yet they hound me with emails for more things to sell to them.


I get the same emails and have stopped responding to them.  My experience with them was mixed and I didn't make that much from some of my items after they got marked down.  Now I'm trying to decide what to do with the Chanel's I'm ready to consign - I don't think TRR will be a good option with their large commission but unsure what would be better (I have never used ebay, so I have no reputation there).


----------



## Antonia

NY_fashionista said:


> I get the same emails and have stopped responding to them.  My experience with them was mixed and I didn't make that much from some of my items after they got marked down.  Now I'm trying to decide what to do with the Chanel's I'm ready to consign - I don't think TRR will be a good option with their large commission but unsure what would be better (I have never used ebay, so I have no reputation there).


Try Ann's Fab Finds,  My Professional Shoppers or Maybe Luxury Garage Sale?


----------



## Antonia

One of my complaints is they size things wrong all the time.  I recently returned a Givenchy jacket they sizes at FR 40 which would fit me, but it turned out it was actually an Italian 40!  Huge difference.   Ugh!


----------



## rdgldy

Antonia said:


> Try Ann's Fab Finds,  My Professional Shoppers or Maybe Luxury Garage Sale?





NY_fashionista said:


> I get the same emails and have stopped responding to them.  My experience with them was mixed and I didn't make that much from some of my items after they got marked down.  Now I'm trying to decide what to do with the Chanel's I'm ready to consign - I don't think TRR will be a good option with their large commission but unsure what would be better (I have never used ebay, so I have no reputation there).


 depending on the value of your bags you would have the option of price approval and could get 70%  profit.


----------



## Antonia

I noticed I wrote the name above... its my Personal Shoppers, sorry about that!!


----------



## Carolfay

I've also noticed that they're no longer providing measurements on most of their clothing items.  This is information I need if I'm to make a purchase, especially if the item is final sale and nonreturnable.  Not happy about this change . . .


----------



## QuelleFromage

I am officially over TheRealReal.
The last time I ordered from them, my neighbor picked up the box by accident, and because they accept returns 21 days from SHIPMENT, which makes their return time quite a small window, I missed the return window. i asked for an exception, they made one in writing for a full return (I posted about this here), and then they did a switcheroo and didn't refund my credit card as they had promised - store credit only.
So I decided to do one last shop to use the credit rather than fight them.
Two items, one very expensive, arrived smelling VERY strongly of perfume (it's disgusting, honestly, fills up the whole house).
Another batch of items arrived and were mis-sized; when I went to return them the site would only accept return for store credit. I always check that an item qualifies for CC refund for buying at TRR because their policies are so draconian,  and in this case I have screenshots of the item descriptions stating this clearly. 
Let's see how they handle this but honestly....it's just not worth the problems anymore.


----------



## Gabs007

QuelleFromage said:


> I am officially over TheRealReal.
> The last time I ordered from them, my neighbor picked up the box by accident, and because they accept returns 21 days from SHIPMENT, which makes their return time quite a small window, I missed the return window. i asked for an exception, they made one in writing for a full return (I posted about this here), and then they did a switcheroo and didn't refund my credit card as they had promised - store credit only.
> So I decided to do one last shop to use the credit rather than fight them.
> Two items, one very expensive, arrived smelling VERY strongly of perfume (it's disgusting, honestly, fills up the whole house).
> Another batch of items arrived and were mis-sized; when I went to return them the site would only accept return for store credit. I always check that an item qualifies for CC refund for buying at TRR because their policies are so draconian,  and in this case I have screenshots of the item descriptions stating this clearly.
> Let's see how they handle this but honestly....it's just not worth the problems anymore.



I thought I had extremely bad luck with the smells (though mine were not perfume but that graveyard, cellar, mould smell) and being in Europe the import duties which they do not refund when you return.... I might miss out on the odd bargain but tbh not worth throwing good money after bad hoping you get a bargain.


----------



## lenarmc

I’ve never bought clothes and was considering a couple of pieces. Now, I’m staying away from the clothes.


----------



## jbags07

I bought a LV bag from them early last fall. It was described to be in ‘excellent condition’. It was pretty beat up, which was not visible in the pix. But the smell....mold....it was the absolute worst most horrible smelling bag ever...they ignored all of my emails so i opened a paypal case. They ignored that too! So thankfully paypal gave me my money back and  forced a return. Since then, i’ve purchased 2 premier bags from Boutique Patina, fabulous experience, bags were in amazing condition, plus she accepts returns no questions asked. And i’ve made a number of purchases from Fashionphile, very pleased with the condition of each bag. But i won’t even look at TRR website nevermind purchase from them again.


----------



## Gabs007

jbags07 said:


> I bought a LV bag from them early last fall. It was described to be in ‘excellent condition’. It was pretty beat up, which was not visible in the pix. But the smell....mold....it was the absolute worst most horrible smelling bag ever...they ignored all of my emails so i opened a paypal case. They ignored that too! So thankfully paypal gave me my money back and  forced a return. Since then, i’ve purchased 2 premier bags from Boutique Patina, fabulous experience, bags were in amazing condition, plus she accepts returns no questions asked. And i’ve made a number of purchases from Fashionphile, very pleased with the condition of each bag. But i won’t even look at TRR website nevermind purchase from them again.



I was first amazed at how low the prices of TRR were, after getting the items (and yes, that smell of damp cellar or Dracula's crypt), their idea of excellent condition is well, liberal, I guess it means the item is still in one piece, my guess is that the harsh lighting they use and then possibly adjust contrast, it just doesn't show flaws. My purchases were not high end bags, just clothes, so it wasn't too dramatic, but really disappointing, when I wrote them and mentioned the smell, not mentioned pulls and in 1 item torn lining (not mentioned) and in another a tear of 1 inch, never got a reply


----------



## Toulouse

For folks who have consigned through The Real Real, how long has it taken from the time they receive your items to actually post them for sale on their site? They’ve had my bag for two weeks now and I can see from my account page that the listing has been created except they still need to add the photos. I know they have a lot of inventory so I guess I just have to wait my turn?


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

Toulouse said:


> For folks who have consigned through The Real Real, how long has it taken from the time they receive your items to actually post them for sale on their site? They’ve had my bag for two weeks now and I can see from my account page that the listing has been created except they still need to add the photos. I know they have a lot of inventory so I guess I just have to wait my turn?


That’s a typical timeframe. Once the photos are added it will go up in another day or two. Items are released in a queue at set release times.


----------



## Toulouse

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> That’s a typical timeframe. Once the photos are added it will go up in another day or two. Items are released in a queue at set release times.


Thanks for replying! Hopefully they add the photos and post soon.


----------



## Anesthestia

I find items at TheRealReal overpriced and they don't give very good prices compared to other sites. I've always found even Fashionphile to give better return than them, and Fashionphile isn't that high either. Since I'm in NYC, I visit their boutique occasionally, and that's the ONLY time I'll ever buy. The sales associates in the store are nice and helpful. I don't trust their descriptions online, I have to see it myself!


----------



## Nikki_

I no longer purchase from them. The clothing is hit or miss, condition-wise, not to mention once they began charging sales tax a few years back, I'd rather just go and buy new.


----------



## Melissa Ann

Well they have to charge sales tax.

I get annoyed when they put wrong info on my items bc then it gets bought and returned a few times, and then it finally sells once the deep discount hits with no returns.

The sizing is my gripe.  I have had to return so many items with a smaller size on the label than listed...argh.


----------



## htduy89

I had no issue with TRR until this morning, after the horrible customer service phone call. And because of that, I swear to god, I will never bother to look at their website ever again nor make any purchases.
They do not list enough pictures in details for you to see, and if you email to ask, they would kinda suggest make a purchase and if item doesn't match, you're more than welcome to do return. But do not trust them! 
One of the representatives and supervisor thought I purchased their items because I couldn't not afford the full prices. I didn't even bother to waist my time on the phone with those ignorant, but I will report them to their corporate office. 
I used to shop some discontinued items there, but after today, never again!
BTW, anyone here know how to contact their corporate office to file a complaint? I do not want to go through their customer service or any other supervisor again, but if I have to in order to contact their corporate office, I will.


----------



## Melissa Ann

htduy89 said:


> I had no issue with TRR until this morning, after the horrible customer service phone call. And because of that, I swear to god, I will never bother to look at their website ever again nor make any purchases.
> They do not list enough pictures in details for you to see, and if you email to ask, they would kinda suggest make a purchase and if item doesn't match, you're more than welcome to do return. But do not trust them!
> One of the representatives and supervisor thought I purchased their items because I couldn't not afford the full prices. I didn't even bother to waist my time on the phone with those ignorant, but I will report them to their corporate office.
> I used to shop some discontinued items there, but after today, never again!
> BTW, anyone here know how to contact their corporate office to file a complaint? I do not want to go through their customer service or any other supervisor again, but if I have to in order to contact their corporate office, I will.



How rude!  Even if you couldn’t afford full prices, that is the exact market they are seeking with the pre-loved market.  They should never say that to a customer!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Melissa Ann said:


> Well they have to charge sales tax.
> 
> I get annoyed when they put wrong info on my items bc then it gets bought and returned a few times, and then it finally sells once the deep discount hits with no returns.
> 
> The sizing is my gripe.  I have had to return so many items with a smaller size on the label than listed...argh.



It's because they are completely clueless there as to what the correct information is to put on listings! I went in there to see a Hermes bag and they had it listed as the wrong color. I had to point it out to them. Plus, they had and still have that bag listed as a PM in the title and a GM in the description, even after they changed the color. That wasn't the only bag they had there listed as the wrong color that I had to point out to them. 

I will say that the condition of the bag I went to see was excellent! The color was wrong, but the bag looked great.


----------



## Chanbal

I'm looking for a more comfortable strap. I looked at TRR and found this used Fendi strap for $575 (https://www.therealreal.com/product...s/fendi-canvas-zucca-ff-bag-strap?position=14) and the same strap new costs $600 at Barneys (https://www.barneys.com/product/fendi--22strap-you-22-short--26-long-shoulder-straps-505442568.html).  Who would buy a used strap for only $25 less than a new one and pay shipping for it? Barneys offers free shipping.  Something is very wrong with some of the asking prices at TRR.


----------



## Chanbal

double post


----------



## aerinha

As a seller and buyer they leave something to be desired.  I have purchased 4 bags from them. Two were fine, one had a weird musty smell and one smelled like 7 bottles of perfume had exploded in it.  Neither odor bag had a smell listed and both wee discounted no return bags so I was stuck.  I sent 3 bags for them to sell and all three were mint yet they listed them as having “residue” on the interior which they didn’t.  And they failed to list them by their name, just as satchels so anyone looking for that particular type of bag could miss them in a search.


----------



## Oikasecondhand

NY_fashionista said:


> I get the same emails and have stopped responding to them.  My experience with them was mixed and I didn't make that much from some of my items after they got marked down.  Now I'm trying to decide what to do with the Chanel's I'm ready to consign - I don't think TRR will be a good option with their large commission but unsure what would be better (I have never used ebay, so I have no reputation there).


Have you tried Vestiaire Collective?


----------



## bisousx

Personally I've had nothing but positive experience working with The Real Real.

I live reasonably close to one of their locations so I have the luxury of being able to have one of their sweet reps come to my house to pick up my items. I will ask them for a quote before they arrive, so I don't waste anyone's time. They will pick it up, process and list it within a few weeks and most of my items have sold within 2 weeks of listing. I recently had a price quote and they ended up listing it for more than the original quote. Boom!

I recently made my first purchase on The Real Real as well, taking advantage of their 20% off sale and they gave me a $100 credit from meeting a yearly selling quota. It was a white Hermes bracelet, and in the photos, the coloring of the leather and hardware looked like it could be a little funky. I triple checked their return policy, so I knew I had a week or so to return it if I wasn't happy. When I received the bracelet, it was actually in incredible preowned condition and the reason the hardware's coloring was off was because the protective plastic was still on the hardware! Needless to say, I am beyond pleased with my latest purchase.

I've had horrible things done to my items from ebay buyers, so for me, TRR is a godsend. I find their pricing to be fair - if I don't get a satisfactory quote, I will wait and ask them for a quote again in 6 months or a year. The style of luxury goods I buy is fairly classic, and I keep them in good condition so in general.. the value only goes up with time and price increases from the mother company


----------



## lulilu

I have seen a variety of things on TRR for almost the same as retail.  Yet others seem very cheap.  And they never classify anything as NWT -- I am told that "pristine" is their highest rating.

I think you just have to be familiar with prices (I see they don't always list retail prices) and with sizes.  I would not buy anything that was a "final sale" unless I was absolutely sure of measurements etc.


----------



## bisousx

lulilu said:


> I have seen a variety of things on TRR for almost the same as retail.  Yet others seem very cheap.  And they never classify anything as NWT -- I am told that "pristine" is their highest rating.
> 
> I think you just have to be familiar with prices (I see they don't always list retail prices) and with sizes.  I would not buy anything that was a "final sale" unless I was absolutely sure of measurements etc.



I second this...  they really don’t put enough photos so you can see every flaw, so I would not recommend buying something that you could not return.


----------



## Daneela

These days I wait for my fourth order from the website. Comparing to the websites of the same category in my country, even with the shipping expenses, it is mostly cheaper to purchase in TRR.
Most of the purchased items were in final sale, and up until now, there were no issues (I ordered jeans, pants, knitwear, Longchamp bag and shirts- I am usually on a hunt for Belgian designers and cashmere). Knocking on wood...
However, due to all the reports about counterfeit high-end bags, I suppose that I will avoid from purchasing that category, even though I had my eye on #oldceline bag...


----------



## bababebi

lulilu said:


> I have seen a variety of things on TRR for almost the same as retail.  Yet others seem very cheap.  And they never classify anything as NWT -- I am told that "pristine" is their highest rating.
> 
> I think you just have to be familiar with prices (I see they don't always list retail prices) and with sizes.  I would not buy anything that was a "final sale" unless I was absolutely sure of measurements etc.


My experiences as both buyer and seller have been mixed. But there is a category of NWT if you want to shop there and you can access it from the drop down menu on the Home Page it is a "Featured Shop". The items I purchased from there were NWT.


----------



## lulilu

bababebi said:


> My experiences as both buyer and seller have been mixed. But there is a category of NWT if you want to shop there and you can access it from the drop down menu on the Home Page it is a "Featured Shop". The items I purchased from there were NWT.



Thanks!  That is really frustrating because I only send them NWT items and they are not listed as such.  They told me pristine was the best they do when I asked.


----------



## lulilu

I just read an article that claims TRR has mislabeled Target collaboration items with e.g., Prabal Gurung, as being a piece from the designer with prices an original from that designer would cost.  Sometimes prices were 10 times the Target price.  So be careful if you are looking at things from a designer who collaborated with Target.  https://fashionista.com/2019/06/the...il&utm_term=0_a23c93579d-4de8d35f8e-412827517


----------



## bababebi

I am so frustrated with this site. Now they have stopped giving measurements, even on high end clothing. This is becoming a joke. And when questioned customer service says "oh just return it if it does not comply with description".


----------



## V0N1B2

lulilu said:


> I just read an article that claims TRR has mislabeled Target collaboration items with e.g., Prabal Gurung, as being a piece from the designer with prices an original from that designer would cost.  Sometimes prices were 10 times the Target price.  So be careful if you are looking at things from a designer who collaborated with Target.  https://fashionista.com/2019/06/the...il&utm_term=0_a23c93579d-4de8d35f8e-412827517


Hey lu  Yeah, I've seen several Missoni for Target items on TRR listed for (sometimes) more than an actual "orange label" Missoni piece. Their pricing is so weird though.  They'll have old stuff - like late 90s items, and they're priced higher than things that are only a few seasons old, and they're not classics or anything. They had an Etro dress that just sold for $200-something (which I'm kicking myself for not checking in regularly) and it was still at the outlet last month for $1100. I'll see Bottega bags and think to myself 'good luck trying to sell it for that'  and then I'll come across another bag, so cheap and I'm like.... Whaaaaaaaat?!?! 
Good for shoppers/bargain hunters who know their stuff I guess.  I think there are some brands that are just popular and they know they can price items high and they'll still sell. Like the really obvious designer ones like VCA, Hermès (scarves, especially), anything Chanel, etc.


----------



## blackcherry88

It’s kind of ridiculous that they are now listing a ‘Valentino Milano’ bag as a Valentino (Garavani) bag and price it at that level...

https://www.therealreal.com/product...valentino-grained-leather-satchel-NBT9jfh12SA

Mistakes like this does affect consumer confidence...


----------



## Santer754

Thanks for sharing these opinions.


----------



## Antonia

Lately I've just been buying contemporary brand jeans because they are $50-75 that sell for around $250-300.  I just got a pair of Brock Collection Japanese selvedge jeans for about $150 but they retail for close to $500.


----------



## Gennas

bababebi said:


> I am so frustrated with this site. Now they have stopped giving measurements, even on high end clothing. This is becoming a joke. And when questioned customer service says "oh just return it if it does not comply with description".


I know. They are the worst!!! It takes an hour just to get through to CS. I will post the huge problem I just had!!!


----------



## Gennas

OMG. I have had it with the RR. I just returned a Theory blazer and they processed a Veronica Beard blazer that I did not even return!!! They relisted the Veronica Beard Blazer when it was really the Theory blazer. So whoever buys the VB blazer will end up with a Theory blazer!!!! That is a $500 price difference!!!!!They are so stupid!!!! This has happened to me before. There stupid Returns dept needs to look at the items and make sure it's the correct designer and item. I had to wait a f"""""" hour to get through to their CS and they had an attitude with me. I asked to speak to a Supervisor and he said they were busy. I told him I need to speak to a CS rep now. He finally got a Super on the line, but she was condenscing to me. I did not make the mistake. I snapped a pic of the VB blazer that I still have to show them. WTF!!!!!!


----------



## Gennas

I also just received two new orders and none of the items have Real Real tags on them!!! You cannot return anything if the item does not have Real Real authentic tags on them. There Returns and shipping dept needs to get there act together now!!!!


----------



## Gennas

Can someone please give me the CEOs contact info again. I will be reporting all of these problems to her.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Has anyone sold through a new service where Real Real comes to your home and picks up your bags for consignment?


----------



## daisychainz

Yes. It's not a new service they have offered it for a while. But you need to have at least 10 items of significant value. It can't be like 10 old Kate Spade bags or something. I had a mixture of LV and Chanel when they came to get my stuff.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

They emailed me several times somewhat aggressively marketing this service.  When I replied, I heard nothing back.  Twice.  I have a fairly nice grouping of designer garments, shoes and bags to consign and I liked this idea better than shipping everything.  I can only assume they aren't equipped to provide this service everywhere, despite advertising it as available in my city specifically.


----------



## Nancy in VA

Lifeisgreat said:


> They emailed me several times somewhat aggressively marketing this service.  When I replied, I heard nothing back.  Twice.  I have a fairly nice grouping of designer garments, shoes and bags to consign and I liked this idea better than shipping everything.  I can only assume they aren't equipped to provide this service everywhere, despite advertising it as available in my city specifically.


Yes - I have more than 10 Balenciagas and LVs to sell and they contacted me to say someone would be in touch but no one ever was


----------



## poohbag

Yes a “luxury manager” came to my house, made notes and pictures of everything before packing and taking them away. It was very easy. One thing to keep in mind-mine said TRR only wants shoeboxes if the shoes are brand new. I had a pair of almost new Valentino rockstud jellies and she refused to take the box and somehow two studs went missing at some point. I had to get the shoes back to have them repaired which is super annoying. TRR tried to say I sent them in defective like that which is ridiculous. So if you use this service, make sure the manager documents things very well in her notes and take good photos! This experience really turned me off.


----------



## nicole0612

They will come to your home or office even if you’re just selling one thing, if that item is of high value. I would second the recommendation that the intake person take a very clear photos, because they lost the lock sent with my handbag. I was not penalized for it just because everything was documented clearly when she took the bag from me.


----------



## XDasha

I just wanted to link to my Instagram post I made about this store earlier.
Funny that as soon as I posted this, a package from them has gone missing for not having a ‘correct address,’ although it is listed correctly on the order form


----------



## lulilu

XDasha said:


> I just wanted to link to my Instagram post I made about this store earlier.
> Funny that as soon as I posted this, a package from them has gone missing for not having a ‘correct address,’ although it is listed correctly on the order form




Despite their final sale provision, I think you might get relief from your credit card for items significantly not as described.  I read your description of all the issues you have had, and have to ask, have you had good experiences as well?  Sounds like you buy a lot of stuff.


----------



## CPG

bababebi said:


> I am so frustrated with this site. Now they have stopped giving measurements, even on high end clothing. This is becoming a joke. And when questioned customer service says "oh just return it if it does not comply with description".



This is really frustrating. At first, I just thought it was my browser. Nope, measurements missing on about half the items I looked at, regardless of the browser. So I sent them an email asking why they were no longer listing measurements. The customer service rep had no clue. Said it must be a "mistake" in that one listing. I emailed back and said no, about half the items I look at are missing measurements. I got the same "Just return it if it doesn't fit" BS. Which is ridiculous because they do not refund original shipping AND they charge a shipping fee to return! I told her this. Crickets.

My thinking is that they have decided not to list measurements because the process was so inconsistent. I had in the past ordered items that described a bust measurement as one size and it arrived clearly much larger than what was listed. Several times they agreed to waive the return shipping fee because of incorrect measurements. Maybe it just became a problem so they figured they'd stop.

So now I only look for items from designers whose fit I'm familiar with. And I never purchased final sale anything–I have wasted too much money on "blind buys" there.


----------



## lulilu

CPG said:


> This is really frustrating. At first, I just thought it was my browser. Nope, measurements missing on about half the items I looked at, regardless of the browser. So I sent them an email asking why they were no longer listing measurements. The customer service rep had no clue. Said it must be a "mistake" in that one listing. I emailed back and said no, about half the items I look at are missing measurements. I got the same "Just return it if it doesn't fit" BS. Which is ridiculous because they do not refund original shipping AND they charge a shipping fee to return! I told her this. Crickets.
> 
> My thinking is that they have decided not to list measurements because the process was so inconsistent. I had in the past ordered items that described a bust measurement as one size and it arrived clearly much larger than what was listed. Several times they agreed to waive the return shipping fee because of incorrect measurements. Maybe it just became a problem so they figured they'd stop.
> 
> So now I only look for items from designers whose fit I'm familiar with. And I never purchased final sale anything–I have wasted too much money on "blind buys" there.



So many brands have widely varying measurements even for the same size.  E.g., Chanel RTW -- a 38 can vary 4 inches or more when TRR shows measurements.  It is really critical to have measurements.  Especially if you are looking at sale items, which are not returnable.


----------



## CPG

lulilu said:


> So many brands have widely varying measurements even for the same size.  E.g., Chanel RTW -- a 38 can vary 4 inches or more when TRR shows measurements.  It is really critical to have measurements.  Especially if you are looking at sale items, which are not returnable.



Very true! If anyone gets an answer from TRR as to why they've stopped doing this, please post it here. I haven't had any luck.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Gennas said:


> Can someone please give me the CEOs contact info again. I will be reporting all of these problems to her.


CEO is Julie Wainwright.. good luck in sharing your experience..


----------



## Love Of My Life

lulilu said:


> So many brands have widely varying measurements even for the same size.  E.g., Chanel RTW -- a 38 can vary 4 inches or more when TRR shows measurements.  It is really critical to have measurements.  Especially if you are looking at sale items, which are not returnable.



TRR has  had issues with regard not only to measurements, but condition as well.
Personally, would never buy anything from TRR that is on a big markdown (final sale) because measurements are
usually off & the condition is usually inaccurate & since it is considered a final sale, why bother.
Also their knowledge with regard to fabrics is quite limited. Seems they can't tell the
difference between silk & synthetic fabrics. Have seen several listings where it is described
as "feels like" Well if they have familiarity with specific designers most of them don't use
synthetic & they should know if it is silk, cotton, cashmere, etc ,JMO
Bags are really a big no no because there are many undisclosed issues for the interiors of the bag & bags are
final sale & they make you jump through hoops for a return.


----------



## rdgldy

They take in too much merchandise and are not staffed properly to handle it.  I also feel like they really don’t care either-


----------



## XDasha

lulilu said:


> Despite their final sale provision, I think you might get relief from your credit card for items significantly not as described.  I read your description of all the issues you have had, and have to ask, have you had good experiences as well?  Sounds like you buy a lot of stuff.


I have some sewing skills, so I’ve beeb able to fix most of these issues. But it just seems crazy to me that I have to constantly alter clothes and shoes I buy from there. If someone didn’t know how to sew at all they might not be able to wear any of those things!
I also agree with what someone wrote above. My Isabel marant pants, which I love, are actually _etoile, _and the missoni pants are M missoni.. not totally wrong but misleading nonetheless.
The real question is why do I continue buying from there?!? But that’s a post for another thread


----------



## Love Of My Life

rdgldy said:


> They take in too much merchandise and are not staffed properly to handle it.  I also feel like they really don’t care either-


Agree.
Think that their "listers" have racks & racks of clothing, accessories, shoes etc to list within a certain time frame
How much attention to detail to do they focus on to start off with?Not so much IMO as  seen by all the multiple errors
in sizing, condition &fabric identification etc..
Whatever test TRR issues to quality for hiring needs improvement
I also wonder when posters have shared that the "clothes /scarves" have a particular odor to them, do these
listers where masks so as not to smell an item!!


----------



## CPG

Love Of My Life said:


> Agree.
> Think that their "listers" have racks & racks of clothing, accessories, shoes etc to list within a certain time frame
> How much attention to detail to do they focus on to start off with?Not so much IMO as  seen by all the multiple errors
> in sizing, condition &fabric identification etc..
> Whatever test TRR issues to quality for hiring needs improvement
> I also wonder when posters have shared that the "clothes /scarves" have a particular odor to them, do these
> listers where masks so as not to smell an item!!



I think they take in way too much merchandise, some of it in sketchy condition to boot. I sell as well as buy on TRR, and they are the only place I've ever consigned my clothing that doesn't require that items be cleaned before they accept them. I've seen many TRR items listed with "minor spotting," yet, they've rejected items of mine for so-called "spots" that were in actuality just fading of the fabric. I've purchased items from them that came with minor marks or spots (not listed) that easily came out with a good wash or a dryclean. Really inconsistent. 

I think they could mitigate some of these problems by taking in less merchandise and being more selective about what they take. Who wants to buy a used T by Alexander Wang or James Perse t-shirt, when all they have to do is scout around the 'net for a while and they'll find it brand new but on sale? Or a pair of Manolos with sweat stains on the insole and major creasing on the vamps?


----------



## Love Of My Life

CPG said:


> I think they take in way too much merchandise, some of it in sketchy condition to boot. I sell as well as buy on TRR, and they are the only place I've ever consigned my clothing that doesn't require that items be cleaned before they accept them. I've seen many TRR items listed with "minor spotting," yet, they've rejected items of mine for so-called "spots" that were in actuality just fading of the fabric. I've purchased items from them that came with minor marks or spots (not listed) that easily came out with a good wash or a dryclean. Really inconsistent.
> 
> I think they could mitigate some of these problems by taking in less merchandise and being more selective about what they take. Who wants to buy a used T by Alexander Wang or James Perse t-shirt, when all they have to do is scout around the 'net for a while and they'll find it brand new but on sale? Or a pair of Manolos with sweat stains on the insole and major creasing on the vamps?



 Agree that TRR is really not as discriminating as they could or should be
Initially the site probably attracted many new customers but as time has past on the experiences that
are so unacceptable speak for themselves.
There are so many unpleasant situations especially with handbags that are simply over the top..
I agree that much of their clothing & accessories is not in the condition that appeals to me
Sending items that aren't cleaned leaves much in fact too much to be desired.
There are many options available to look for new clothes that are priced & where one doesn't have to absorb
a very high shipping fee to purchase & to return.
TRR "staff" is also not properly trained or knowledgeable in many areas & their customer service for
sure needs improvement.. waiting on the phone line for more than 10 or 15 minutes is outrageous!!
TRR needs to pull it together as they can no longer rely on what their initial image was


----------



## cncm

Do you need to dry clean clothing bought from TRR or do they clean the items before selling them? I just bought a dress off TRR and would like to wear it on vacation. Leaving tomorrow and won’t have time to dry clean myself.


----------



## CPG

cncm said:


> Do you need to dry clean clothing bought from TRR or do they clean the items before selling them? I just bought a dress off TRR and would like to wear it on vacation. Leaving tomorrow and won’t have time to dry clean myself.


TRR does not clean clothing prior to putting up for sale, and there is no way to know if person who's consigning the item has cleaned it, either. TRR does not explicitly require items be cleaned before accepting.


----------



## cncm

CPG said:


> TRR does not clean clothing prior to putting up for sale, and there is no way to know if person who's consigning the item has cleaned it, either. TRR does not explicitly require items be cleaned before accepting.



Yikes - that’s really gross. Off to the dry cleaners! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Haughty

Just had my first disappointing experience with them.   Have had good luck until now, but I only buy inexpensive Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Bags that are no longer available except on the secondary market.   Bought a bag that was described as cream and in very good shape.   Disappointed when I received it as it was a strange color of light green with very noticeable stains on the handle and top of bag and probably should not have ever been taken for consignment.  I was able to return for a full refund even though it was final sale and not returnable.   Imagine my surprise when I checked their website and the bag is for sale again with the same description and same pictures with no mention of the very obvious stains to be sold to some unsuspecting buyer.


----------



## rdgldy

Haughty said:


> Just had my first disappointing experience with them.   Have had good luck until now, but I only buy inexpensive Rebecca Minkoff Nikki Bags that are no longer available except on the secondary market.   Bought a bag that was described as cream and in very good shape.   Disappointed when I received it as it was a strange color of light green with very noticeable stains on the handle and top of bag and probably should not have ever been taken for consignment.  I was able to return for a full refund even though it was final sale and not returnable.   Imagine my surprise when I checked their website and the bag is for sale again with the same description and same pictures with no mention of the very obvious stains to be sold to some unsuspecting buyer.


that’s horrible


----------



## Haughty

rdgldy said:


> that’s horrible


I thought so, too.    Here’s my picture of the bag that according to them is in very good condition.

I have a questionnaire to fill out regarding my experience with them.  I think I will ask them how it feels to know they have sold their integrity for $90.


----------



## renee_nyc

I have a theory as to why they no longer provide measurements.

I worked in vintage fashion for a few years so consignment doesn't freak me out.  It was a side hustle I would do only on weekends. Working in vintage and having to list stuff, gave me a sense for how time-consuming it is. So I can't help but think that they've stopped doing the measurements to save time listing (put more items up, in less time.) So it's great for them but sucky for us.

They've also introduced a re-homing consignment option. Basically if they don't take your items, you can choose to have TRR recycle them. It's a dumb policy because as a consignor you have to agree to it then and there (you can't decide it on the website.)

BUT from a business standpoint, both of these initiatives are super smart. They save tons of $ by not having to ship our stuff back and it seems charitable if it is being donated.  And it's more convenient.

These are all signs of an organization struggling with profitability.

Prices are getting ridicuously low and it is taking SO long to get stuff listed. It's not good. 



bababebi said:


> I am so frustrated with this site. Now they have stopped giving measurements, even on high end clothing. This is becoming a joke. And when questioned customer service says "oh just return it if it does not comply with description".





CPG said:


> This is really frustrating. At first, I just thought it was my browser. Nope, measurements missing on about half the items I looked at, regardless of the browser. So I sent them an email asking why they were no longer listing measurements. The customer service rep had no clue. Said it must be a "mistake" in that one listing. I emailed back and said no, about half the items I look at are missing measurements. I got the same "Just return it if it doesn't fit" BS. Which is ridiculous because they do not refund original shipping AND they charge a shipping fee to return! I told her this. Crickets.
> 
> My thinking is that they have decided not to list measurements because the process was so inconsistent. I had in the past ordered items that described a bust measurement as one size and it arrived clearly much larger than what was listed. Several times they agreed to waive the return shipping fee because of incorrect measurements. Maybe it just became a problem so they figured they'd stop.
> 
> So now I only look for items from designers whose fit I'm familiar with. And I never purchased final sale anything–I have wasted too much money on "blind buys" there.





lulilu said:


> So many brands have widely varying measurements even for the same size.  E.g., Chanel RTW -- a 38 can vary 4 inches or more when TRR shows measurements.  It is really critical to have measurements.  Especially if you are looking at sale items, which are not returnable.





CPG said:


> Very true! If anyone gets an answer from TRR as to why they've stopped doing this, please post it here. I haven't had any luck.


----------



## rdgldy

Just had my rep pick up a few things from me and found it interesting to learn that they get flagged for submitting the unacceptable items.  Still, so many pass through their system.


----------



## bc1990

https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/hermes-swift-lindy-30-4rtUMWOuWGA

just bought this, I love the bag soo much. Nervous about condition and authenticity though, don't trust trr. I called and asked if I can return if deemed unauthentic (by bababebi) she just she will make a one time curtsey and allow that. That made me really mad. Anyway, by the little u can tell about authenticity in the listing, does this look good to you?


----------



## renee_nyc

Did you get it authenticated?



bc1990 said:


> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/shoulder-bags/hermes-swift-lindy-30-4rtUMWOuWGA
> 
> just bought this, I love the bag soo much. Nervous about condition and authenticity though, don't trust trr. I called and asked if I can return if deemed unauthentic (by bababebi) she just she will make a one time curtsey and allow that. That made me really mad. Anyway, by the little u can tell about authenticity in the listing, does this look good to you?


----------



## bc1990

renee_nyc said:


> Did you get it authenticated?


yes. it was deemed authentic (which seems to be a rarity for trr) Upon further inspection however, the handles were disgustingly dirty which was not in the description. it also had many scratches. I ended up sending the bag to be returned. I am so upset I paid her first, but I honestly did not want to fall in love with the bag and inspect it before I knew if it was real or not. I will never purchase from them again.


----------



## renee_nyc

Ugh that sucks! I've never had an issue with TRR but I only buy NWT which helps.



bc1990 said:


> yes. it was deemed authentic (which seems to be a rarity for trr) Upon further inspection however, the handles were disgustingly dirty which was not in the description. it also had many scratches. I ended up sending the bag to be returned. I am so upset I paid her first, but I honestly did not want to fall in love with the bag and inspect it before I knew if it was real or not. I will never purchase from them again.


----------



## Blueberry1

To those wondering about the lack of measurements on TRR clothing descriptions....

For at least 3-4 months, TRR has posted the following reply to all Twitter inquiries about it:

“Thank you for reaching out. 

The RealReal is moving toward offering detailed sizing information through our size chart.

We value and appreciate your feedback, as we continue to work on this.”

I take this to mean that TRR is trying to find a way to just send customers to some useless chart instead of undergoing the more time-consuming process of measuring. We all know that no size chart can work when dealing with clothing from hundreds of different designers. At $12 to ship each way, I think TRR should offer free both-way shipping for items that have no measurements.


----------



## renee_nyc

I wish they would just be real and say “We are trying to scale our business model and we can list things faster without having to provide measurements.” 

Any business savvy person knows this is the real reason. But it sucks for buyers and consignors. As a consignor my stuff will move slower because as a buyer I don’t want to take a chance on something that doesn’t fit.



Blueberry1 said:


> To those wondering about the lack of measurements on TRR clothing descriptions....
> 
> For at least 3-4 months, TRR has posted the following reply to all Twitter inquiries about it:
> 
> “Thank you for reaching out.
> 
> The RealReal is moving toward offering detailed sizing information through our size chart.
> 
> We value and appreciate your feedback, as we continue to work on this.”
> 
> I take this to mean that TRR is trying to find a way to just send customers to some useless chart instead of undergoing the more time-consuming process of measuring. We all know that no size chart can work when dealing with clothing from hundreds of different designers. At $12 to ship each way, I think TRR should offer free both-way shipping for items that have no measurements.


----------



## Carolfay

Yes, indeed.  I'm much less likely now to buy clothing from TRR.  Providing accurate, complete measurements is very important to me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Blueberry1 said:


> To those wondering about the lack of measurements on TRR clothing descriptions....
> 
> For at least 3-4 months, TRR has posted the following reply to all Twitter inquiries about it:
> 
> “Thank you for reaching out.
> 
> The RealReal is moving toward offering detailed sizing information through our size chart.
> 
> We value and appreciate your feedback, as we continue to work on this.”
> 
> I take this to mean that TRR is trying to find a way to just send customers to some useless chart instead of undergoing the more time-consuming process of measuring. We all know that no size chart can work when dealing with clothing from hundreds of different designers. At $12 to ship each way, I think TRR should offer free both-way shipping for items that have no measurements.



TRR is just growing too fast & subsequently many prime areas are falling to the wayside.
Measurements, condition & knowledge of fabrics are utmost as we buyers are relying upon TRR for
as close to accurate information as they can provide & many times that falls short. So I do agree
that TRR should take "responsibility" when it comes to lack of...
IS TRR going to have a size chart like the home shopping networks?? Every designer cuts different
& the fit is not always the same for that particular size.
What they need to do is HIRE people that have knowledge & pay them & not put pressure to
get 100 + listings done.. 
TRR needs to address these issues as well as their "phone waiting time" which is beyond acceptable.


----------



## Lubina

Interesting article on authentication:

https://fashionista.com/2019/09/the-realreal-authentication-process-exposed

*THE REALREAL'S AUTHENTICATION PRACTICES ARE NOT WHAT THEY SEEM, ACCORDING TO NEW INVESTIGATION *
Inexperienced copywriters are reportedly responsible for the bulk of the site's authentication, sometimes processing over 120 items in one day. 
DHANI MAU · UPDATED: SEP 14, 2019 · ORIGINAL: SEP 13, 2019 

Over the years, The RealReal's authentication claims have been called into question a few times here and there — by customers in review forums who've claimed they received counterfeit goods; on Instagram by accounts like Diet Prada; by brands like Chanel, who filed an actual lawsuit; and by news outlets like this one. And a new report lends credence to those who have grown skeptical of the retailer's standards when it comes to authenticating luxury goods before listing them. 

From day one, authentication has been The RealReal's "thing." It's right there in the name, for one, and when the site emerged in 2011, it positioned itself as the most reliable source (compared with, say, Ebay) for secondhand designer goods. And its purported leadership in this area helped it raise $300 million in a recent IPO. "We employ 100+ brand authenticators, gemologists, horologists and art curators. They inspect thousands of items each day, so you can be sure every item is 100% authentic," reads a page on therealreal.com. 

This week, The Capitol Forum, a Washington, D.C.-based organization that conducts in-depth investigations into potential consumer protection issues, published its findings following one such investigation into The RealReal's authentication process. And they suggest that the above claim is misleading at best. 

The report alleges that hourly workers with the title "copywriter," rather than professional authenticators, are performing the majority of authentication of consigned items before writing their descriptions and posting them on the website. Seven former TRR copywriters were interviewed for the report, all of whom said they didn't feel it was appropriate for them to be authenticating. 

For one, the training they received was reportedly quite minimal. "They give you a quick 5-minute presentation on what things should look like and then have you go. [...] I should not have been authenticating an Hermes scarf, for example, but all they care about is the product getting on the site," said one former employee. Additionally, according to the former employees, the job had such a high turnover rate that experience levels remained low. 

"The pay was so low and the work so grueling that everybody thought of it as just a temporary job," said one interviewee, "so no one really took it that seriously because they'd be gone in a couple of months.

Employees are also reportedly required to hit quotas that could exceed 120 items per day, per person. And, according to their accounts, that's 120 processed items; items found to be inauthentic didn't count, and while they could pass items they were unsure about off to be reviewed by professional authenticators, that process would take time away from meeting their mandatory quotas. Per one former copywriter, "Training was rushed and they put a lot of pressure on meeting our daily goals, so a lot of fake items slipped through the cracks because of all the goods we had to authenticate in one day, which could be 130 to 155 depending on what department you worked in. Our days were super long and draining, so a majority of employees were rushing to meet the quota so that they would not get fired. It was more about not getting fired than authenticating the goods." There were also allegedly perks for exceeding one's quota, like site credit. 

Asked to respond, The RealReal confirmed to Capitol Forum that copywriters do authenticate products that it identifies as "low-risk" while more trained professionals take "high-risk items," also saying that "we're not training them on everything, they have guides they can refer to." The company also claimed that employees could take as much time as needed to authenticate goods but would reportedly not acknowledge the existence of quotas. 

Obviously such an environment would leave room for inauthentic pieces to slip through the cracks — Capitol Forum even spoke to professional authenticators who confirmed as much. It is also not too surprising when you think about the volume of items on its site, and the speed with which it process consignments. But that is not a very good look for a company that promises authenticity to inspire trust in its customers and investors. 

In response to the report, The RealReal provided the following comment to Fashionista: "This company’s actions and misrepresentations are clearly calculated to sell their subscriptions and improperly manipulate the market for the benefit of short-sellers on behalf of their subscribers. These people are not journalists and they are not credible. The RealReal stands 100% behind our state-of-the-art authentication process."


----------



## Bubach

Hello ladies,

I'm eyeing a bag on TRR and the photos look ok, but I'm concerned that the hardware may be more that just "slightly" scratched like the description says (I have the same bag in a different colour so I know that hardware gets scratched easily). How difficult it is to return a "final sale" item that has not been described accurately?


----------



## Haughty

Bubach said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm eyeing a bag on TRR and the photos look ok, but I'm concerned that the hardware may be more that just "slightly" scratched like the description says (I have the same bag in a different colour so I know that hardware gets scratched easily). How difficult it is to return a "final sale" item that has not been described accurately?


I have had to return one bag to them.  I usually don’t have problems, but I stick to low end Rebecca Minkoff.     I purchased a bag that I felt was grossly misrepresented by them due to color and condition.  It was dirty and that was definitely not mentioned in the description or I would not have purchased.  I did not have any trouble with my return.  I emailed my complaint about the flaws and my pictures and they agreed right away to a refund.   As I mentioned, this was a RM bag.   Not sure how they are to work with if it’s a high end bag.

Unfortunately, when I checked the website, they had relisted the bag with the same description and clearly doctored photos with no mention of any flaws.


----------



## sexycombover

I'm from Canada and I wanted to buy a Marni bag from TRR, but seeing all these reviews makes me nervous.

I'm firstly nervous about how bad the customs charge will be (not sure how they'll report it, value wise) and also now concerned about authenticity. On something like a Marni, I know designs are frequently copied, but I am not sure if they are fully counterfeited with a label or not. 

Would love some insight.


----------



## Gennas

Lifeisgreat said:


> They emailed me several times somewhat aggressively marketing this service.  When I replied, I heard nothing back.  Twice.  I have a fairly nice grouping of designer garments, shoes and bags to consign and I liked this idea better than shipping everything.  I can only assume they aren't equipped to provide this service everywhere, despite advertising it as available in my city specifically.


Yes, they are so aggressive. They called my house 10 times!!! I called them back and told them to not call me. They are way too pushy and rude. I dealt with Hannah and Cameron.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I’ve had mixed experiences with TRR but had a pretty unfortunate customer service experience recently.  I’ve had issues with them from day one, years ago, however for the most part was overall happy.  But the customer service has gone downhill and they really aren’t handling their inventory or customers well.  I don’t know if they’ve gotten too big or what the issue is but it’s hard to have confidence in them anymore, to consign or buy. But my one little opinion and history with them won’t put them out of business so it will keep going downhill.


----------



## IntheOcean

Have you seen this awfully, blatantly, fugly fake, so fake it hurts 'Proenza Schouler PS1' on TRR? Item # PRO59402
https://www.therealreal.com/product...er-medium-suede-ps1-satchel-60qma?position=73
I have just stumbled upon it and oh boy... And it's final sale no less. How exactly did this happen? I couldn't believe it, the first five seconds I've just been stupidly staring at the screen with my mouth open.  I know good counterfeits can slip through the authentication process sometimes when it's not done properly, but this bag is sooo fake anyone can just google the bag's name and the difference will be obvious!


----------



## msloulou

Lubina said:


> Interesting article on authentication:
> 
> https://fashionista.com/2019/09/the-realreal-authentication-process-exposed
> 
> *THE REALREAL'S AUTHENTICATION PRACTICES ARE NOT WHAT THEY SEEM, ACCORDING TO NEW INVESTIGATION *
> Inexperienced copywriters are reportedly responsible for the bulk of the site's authentication, sometimes processing over 120 items in one day.
> DHANI MAU · UPDATED: SEP 14, 2019 · ORIGINAL: SEP 13, 2019
> 
> Over the years, The RealReal's authentication claims have been called into question a few times here and there — by customers in review forums who've claimed they received counterfeit goods; on Instagram by accounts like Diet Prada; by brands like Chanel, who filed an actual lawsuit; and by news outlets like this one. And a new report lends credence to those who have grown skeptical of the retailer's standards when it comes to authenticating luxury goods before listing them.
> 
> From day one, authentication has been The RealReal's "thing." It's right there in the name, for one, and when the site emerged in 2011, it positioned itself as the most reliable source (compared with, say, Ebay) for secondhand designer goods. And its purported leadership in this area helped it raise $300 million in a recent IPO. "We employ 100+ brand authenticators, gemologists, horologists and art curators. They inspect thousands of items each day, so you can be sure every item is 100% authentic," reads a page on therealreal.com.
> 
> This week, The Capitol Forum, a Washington, D.C.-based organization that conducts in-depth investigations into potential consumer protection issues, published its findings following one such investigation into The RealReal's authentication process. And they suggest that the above claim is misleading at best.
> 
> The report alleges that hourly workers with the title "copywriter," rather than professional authenticators, are performing the majority of authentication of consigned items before writing their descriptions and posting them on the website. Seven former TRR copywriters were interviewed for the report, all of whom said they didn't feel it was appropriate for them to be authenticating.
> 
> For one, the training they received was reportedly quite minimal. "They give you a quick 5-minute presentation on what things should look like and then have you go. [...] I should not have been authenticating an Hermes scarf, for example, but all they care about is the product getting on the site," said one former employee. Additionally, according to the former employees, the job had such a high turnover rate that experience levels remained low.
> 
> "The pay was so low and the work so grueling that everybody thought of it as just a temporary job," said one interviewee, "so no one really took it that seriously because they'd be gone in a couple of months.
> 
> Employees are also reportedly required to hit quotas that could exceed 120 items per day, per person. And, according to their accounts, that's 120 processed items; items found to be inauthentic didn't count, and while they could pass items they were unsure about off to be reviewed by professional authenticators, that process would take time away from meeting their mandatory quotas. Per one former copywriter, "Training was rushed and they put a lot of pressure on meeting our daily goals, so a lot of fake items slipped through the cracks because of all the goods we had to authenticate in one day, which could be 130 to 155 depending on what department you worked in. Our days were super long and draining, so a majority of employees were rushing to meet the quota so that they would not get fired. It was more about not getting fired than authenticating the goods." There were also allegedly perks for exceeding one's quota, like site credit.
> 
> Asked to respond, The RealReal confirmed to Capitol Forum that copywriters do authenticate products that it identifies as "low-risk" while more trained professionals take "high-risk items," also saying that "we're not training them on everything, they have guides they can refer to." The company also claimed that employees could take as much time as needed to authenticate goods but would reportedly not acknowledge the existence of quotas.
> 
> Obviously such an environment would leave room for inauthentic pieces to slip through the cracks — Capitol Forum even spoke to professional authenticators who confirmed as much. It is also not too surprising when you think about the volume of items on its site, and the speed with which it process consignments. But that is not a very good look for a company that promises authenticity to inspire trust in its customers and investors.
> 
> In response to the report, The RealReal provided the following comment to Fashionista: "This company’s actions and misrepresentations are clearly calculated to sell their subscriptions and improperly manipulate the market for the benefit of short-sellers on behalf of their subscribers. These people are not journalists and they are not credible. The RealReal stands 100% behind our state-of-the-art authentication process."



“State-of-the-art authentication process” - what a joke. What’s so state of the art about it? Since their IPO, everything just seems to have gotten worse. Their customer service is as bad, if not worse, than Tradesy. The only way to get any real help is to publicly shame them on Facebook. They don’t take enough photos, and the ones they do are low quality. They manage to make even the most elegant thing look frumpy and old. Like hey, how about you steam iron a dress before asking hundreds of dollars for it? Might have a better chance of selling it before it gets marked down to 70% off. And that telephone wait line just to get someone on the line who can’t / won’t help is absurd. They’ll list two identical items with different descriptions. Most don’t even bother putting the specific name or model. But hey, they have stylish commercials of models moving quickly in items they aren’t selling.


----------



## AndreaM99

FYI: 

https://www.morningbrew.com/retail/...ng-counterfeit-goods-cnbc-investigation-finds 
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/07/the-realreal-ceo-says-we-may-not-be-perfect-every-single-time.html 
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/05/the...ge-is-threatened-by-poor-training-quotas.html

There are zillions of other articles, videos, etc.


----------



## CeeJay

msloulou said:


> “State-of-the-art authentication process” - what a joke. What’s so state of the art about it? Since their IPO, everything just seems to have gotten worse. Their customer service is as bad, if not worse, than Tradesy. The only way to get any real help is to publicly shame them on Facebook. They don’t take enough photos, and the ones they do are low quality. They manage to make even the most elegant thing look frumpy and old. Like hey, how about you steam iron a dress before asking hundreds of dollars for it? Might have a better chance of selling it before it gets marked down to 70% off. And that telephone wait line just to get someone on the line who can’t / won’t help is absurd. They’ll list two identical items with different descriptions. Most don’t even bother putting the specific name or model. But hey, they have stylish commercials of models moving quickly in items they aren’t selling.


What I can't believe, is that they got $300m for their IPO!!!!  Who in God's name would invest in this sh!t show when their Prospectus clearly said that they could not project profits for the foreseeable future!!!  WTF?????


----------



## CeeJay

WOW oh WOW .. in the CNBC article (link above), it says the following: 

_"The day after the report, two unhappy customers who were interviewed received an email from the company, canceling their memberships.

“It has come to our attention that The RealReal has been unable to satisfy your needs as a client. Please be advised that *your membership with The RealReal has been canceled and you will no longer be able to shop or consign on our site*,” the email sent to Cherish Garcia said."_

*This is unbelievable*!!!  I would have been on this list if I had been interviewed since I noted my displeasure with TRR in this thread and I was contacted by someone at CNBC (_via the 'Conversation' tool)_!!  

While I will not consign with them anymore, I have to say that I am still shopping with them .. but only 2 categories:


Balenciaga handbags (_I used to authenticate_) .. and have gotten some amazing deals since they have no clue re: Balenciaga 
Jewelry - I have gotten some "steals of the century" on TRR because they have put up a Designer that I know but because the "trademark" is not there (_and they told me that if not trademarked then they put it up as 'unbranded'_) .. to, in essence, resell on eBay or for my own collection!


----------



## V0N1B2

Did anyone else get their “Pledge To You“ email yesterday? About how they work hard to eradicate fakes from their site? 
I don’t know what’s so difficult, I mean lots of other companies (fashionphile, yoogis, etc) must use authenticating services, why can’t TRR?


----------



## AndreaM99

I know this is pretty small, but look at this chart, you can learn what they double-check (brands and type of item) and what do not and they claim that they stand behind every single item...what a scam!


----------



## AndreaM99

V0N1B2 said:


> Did anyone else get their “Pledge To You“ email yesterday? About how they work hard to eradicate fakes from their site?
> I don’t know what’s so difficult, I mean lots of other companies (fashionphile, yoogis, etc) must use authenticating services, why can’t TRR?



Yes, I did.


----------



## AndreaM99

FYI: I sent them an email in the morning requesting RMA with shipping labels for all items I ever purchased from them and I received them within few hours...better now than later...do it, if you are concerned or simply do not trust them anymore. I prefer to put my money into a serious business...not into this scam.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Their inconsistency with how they photograph is such a huge turnoff. I'm looking for a card case or compact wallet from LV, Gucci, Chanel or YSL and TRR decide that it's perfectly fine to not photograph the inside of some of their compact wallets. I'm interested in buying some of these pieces but I won't without at least one interior pic. Get it together TRR.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

The video was alarming, especially if you buy preloved from them. But it's not like Fashionphile, Yoogi's or any other place is any better, they all get stuff wrong from time to time and post fakes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The biggest problem I see from TRR is that the  team doesn't  seem to be well trained, starting with the
photographs,the description, the measurements, condition, pricing etc.
The waiting time on their phone needs to be "greatly improved"as well as the customer reps.
I don't know what their "pay scale is" & how many listings are required "per day"but let's face it
TRR has a strong following for selling & consigning in spite of all their issues.
Most sites will at some point in time have "authenticity issues".. If your team is not staffed with experts
these issues abound not only on TRR but other internet sites as well.
TRR inventory seems to move fast, there is always some kind of percentage off & that attracts
customers of all shopping backgrounds.
The option to return purchased items except for handbags & items reduced to certain percentage,
is a drawing card.
While many prefer "pristine or excellent" condition, others shop strictly on price & if condition is not
primary, it is what it is..


----------



## CeeJay

AndreaM99 said:


> Yes, I did.


I did as well, but as I've indicated before, there is NO WAY I will be consigning anything to them in the future! 

Little Note of "insider" information .. TRR originally went to Neiman Marcus to "partner-up" and Neiman's said "ah, NOPE" .. that to me is VERY telling!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Their inconsistency with how they photograph is such a huge turnoff. I'm looking for a card case or compact wallet from LV, Gucci, Chanel or YSL and TRR decide that it's perfectly fine to not photograph the inside of some of their compact wallets. I'm interested in buying some of these pieces but I won't without at least one interior pic. Get it together TRR.


*YES, YES and YES!!!!!*  Same with Balenciaga and I can't even begin to say how many times I have emailed folks and/or talked to them in-person to tell them that for a Balenciaga bag .. one of the most important things to photograph is the inside label (front and back) as it indicates the Year/Season of the bag and also is a good indicator of whether or not a bag is fake.  Still, to this day, no photos of that label .. ARRRGGGHHH!!!  However, as I have mentioned, I have gotten some mega-league finds on TRR with Balenciaga bags because I have been collecting this brand since it's inception and used to authenticate.  However, I have also seen what I believe to be fakes on the site for sure!


----------



## CeeJay

Love Of My Life said:


> The biggest problem I see from TRR is that the  team doesn't  seem to be well trained, starting with the
> photographs,the description, the measurements, condition, pricing etc.
> The waiting time on their phone needs to be "greatly improved"as well as the customer reps.
> I don't know what their "pay scale is" & how many listings are required "per day"but let's face it
> TRR has a strong following for selling & consigning in spite of all their issues.
> Most sites will at some point in time have "authenticity issues".. If your team is not staffed with experts
> these issues abound not only on TRR but other internet sites as well.
> TRR inventory seems to move fast, there is always some kind of percentage off & that attracts
> customers of all shopping backgrounds.
> The option to return purchased items except for handbags & items reduced to certain percentage,
> is a drawing card.
> While many prefer "pristine or excellent" condition, others shop strictly on price & if condition is not
> primary, it is what it is..


Okay .. so here I go; what I know based on discussions with colleagues, as well as discussions with folks that invest in retail entities: 

TRR was originally set up as a Company funded by Private Equity investors.  As such, Julie's "job" is to make $$$ .. all about the bottom line.  The PE Investors want a 3-year ROI, and the fact that in the past few years, TRR has been taking loss; well .. not surprised about the IPO one bit because I think the Investors started pulling out of the fund.  They needed some cash infusion .. so, the IPO gave them that .. FOR NOW! 
Given the above - well, that translates directly to the employee and the expectations.  If you look on Glassdoor.com, you will clearly see reviews from the employees (mostly former) standpoint which state the low-pay, working overtime, horrible management, expectations that simply cannot be met, etc.  Again, it's about the bottom line .. and so the quota is meant to "measure" an employee and "pay them" accordingly .. typical Corporate America crap! 
When you consign to TRR, the expectation is that your pieces should move quickly .. if I remember, it's 60 days.  After that point, they start with their "discount" emails .. so, again .. it's all about $$$!  What irks me, is that on their website, they note that you can get up to 85% .. HA, nope .. in most cases it's 60% and ONLY if you sell above a certain $$$ .. do you get 70%.  KA-CHING = $$$$ for them. 
It is my opinion, that Julie (the CEO) is 100% in to this venture for the $$$.  Unlike many of her employees, she lives in the San Francisco city, so lucky her that she can just trot into their expensive headquarters building!  Again, most of the employees are paid so low that they have to live way outside (commutes over 1 hour) to get into the city .. another major comment on Glassdoor.  What she is hoping for, is for someone to buy them outright .. such that she can take her $$$ and get the heck out of Dodge!


----------



## Annawakes

I don’t like TRR.  I bought only 2 things from them.  The second was a Fendi strap you.  When it arrived it clipped it on my bag, decided I didn’t like it, and went to take it off to return it.  That’s when the security tag fell off.  It just fell off!  It wasn’t even put on properly.  So, I couldn’t return it.  I’m positive they did this on purpose.


----------



## CeeJay

Annawakes said:


> I don’t like TRR.  I bought only 2 things from them.  The second was a Fendi strap you.  When it arrived it clipped it on my bag, decided I didn’t like it, and went to take it off to return it.  That’s when the security tag fell off.  It just fell off!  It wasn’t even put on properly.  So, I couldn’t return it.  I’m positive they did this on purpose.


Yes, I have received numerous items where the tag falls off.  I simply include it in the packaging upon the return, and if they see that it wasn't cut off, they will let you return it.


----------



## Annawakes

CeeJay said:


> Yes, I have received numerous items where the tag falls off.  I simply include it in the packaging upon the return, and if they see that it wasn't cut off, they will let you return it.


I wish I’d tried to return it.  I just gave up after it fell off because I didn’t want to fight them about it.  I ended up selling the strap to Fashionphile for half what I paid.


----------



## sldsd

My shoes hasn't been shipped yet...it's almost a week since I placed order.

Super disappointed!


----------



## AndreaM99

sldsd said:


> My shoes hasn't been shipped yet...it's almost a week since I placed order.
> 
> Super disappointed!


Try to send them an email. I did that once for the same reason and I got a free shipping (they refunded my shipping I already paid). Good luck!


----------



## msloulou

AndreaM99 said:


> FYI:
> 
> https://www.morningbrew.com/retail/...ng-counterfeit-goods-cnbc-investigation-finds
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/07/the-realreal-ceo-says-we-may-not-be-perfect-every-single-time.html
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/05/the...ge-is-threatened-by-poor-training-quotas.html
> 
> There are zillions of other articles, videos, etc.



WOW, the letters TRR sent to the two customers canceling their accounts because they publicly complained are nuts! Definitely not a good way to restore customer confidence. Every single person who thinks about shopping or consigning with them should read those articles as well as all of the complaints on trustpilot.com. When I had my issue with them, the only way I could get any response was by posting on their Facebook page. At the same time, another woman was commenting how they lost her LV bag - just lost it, sorry, would you like a $100 site credit? It’s bonkers.


----------



## msloulou

sldsd said:


> My shoes hasn't been shipped yet...it's almost a week since I placed order.
> 
> Super disappointed!



They’re terrible about responding to emails and the wait time to talk to someone on the phone is criminal. If you have a Facebook account, post a comment on their page. That’ll usually get a quick response since it’s a public complaint everyone can see. A week is WAY too long.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I just waited 45 minutes to talk with someone - again. They credited the sale of my 3k Chanel bag to someone else back in October and the check is being issued to this someone else on the 15th. Ok, then, lol... so, you're going to 'investigate' for 10+ days while the other person receives a check and I have to keep calling and stress myself every day. Their authentication process is almost as bad as the accounting system. How can you put bags onto whatever account you want? Ugh. Accuracy needed across the board.


----------



## msloulou

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just waited 45 minutes to talk with someone - again. They credited the sale of my 3k Chanel bag to someone else back in October and the check is being issued to this someone else on the 15th. Ok, then, lol... so, you're going to 'investigate' for 10+ days while the other person receives a check and I have to keep calling and stress myself every day. Their authentication process is almost as bad as the accounting system. How can you put bags onto whatever account you want? Ugh. Accuracy needed across the board.



That’s... oh my God. I’m so sorry. My complaint pales in comparison. How does a business make that big of a mistake and then not do everything possible to rectify it? It’s criminal. And they have the nerve to say they have a “state-of-the-art” system. If most people made a mistake like that, they’d get fired. 

I hope you have a speedy resolution. Keep hounding them. It should only take a minute for them to see their error, not ten days. Totally unacceptable. I bet the journalist from CNBC who wrote the two articles about TRR last week would be interested to hear about it. This goes way beyond a mislabeled scarf.


----------



## CeeJay

msloulou said:


> WOW, the letters TRR sent to the two customers canceling their accounts because they publicly complained are nuts! Definitely not a good way to restore customer confidence. Every single person who thinks about shopping or consigning with them should read those articles as well as all of the complaints on trustpilot.com. When I had my issue with them, the only way I could get any response was by posting on their Facebook page. At the same time, another woman was commenting how they lost her LV bag - just lost it, sorry, would you like a $100 site credit? It’s bonkers.


They lost 4 of my Jewelry items (_not cheap to begin with_) .. and ONLY after I threatened legal action, did they "mysteriously" find them!!!  I *WOULD NOT* let them put them up for sale UNTIL I got *PAID IN FULL*; in essence, they had to BUY the items from me outright and then they could put them up for sale.  Major shady dealings going on ..


----------



## ccbaggirl89

msloulou said:


> That’s... oh my God. I’m so sorry. My complaint pales in comparison. How does a business make that big of a mistake and then not do everything possible to rectify it? It’s criminal. And they have the nerve to say they have a “state-of-the-art” system. If most people made a mistake like that, they’d get fired.
> 
> I hope you have a speedy resolution. Keep hounding them. It should only take a minute for them to see their error, not ten days. Totally unacceptable. I bet the journalist from CNBC who wrote the two articles about TRR last week would be interested to hear about it. This goes way beyond a mislabeled scarf.


I'm sure there are huge mistakes out there. They have storefronts too, so imagine what goes on in-person. I would just advise people to closely monitor their account - if you don't see your sale, or consignment, or purchase, INQUIRE! A friend said the same thing you did - just call every day or it'll not get sorted. But the stress of waiting and being on the phone and talking to someone who knows nothing - I'm sure we've all been there. Not fun.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I just waited 45 minutes to talk with someone - again. They credited the sale of my 3k Chanel bag to someone else back in October and the check is being issued to this someone else on the 15th. Ok, then, lol... so, you're going to 'investigate' for 10+ days while the other person receives a check and I have to keep calling and stress myself every day. Their authentication process is almost as bad as the accounting system. How can you put bags onto whatever account you want? Ugh. Accuracy needed across the board.



This is just over the top & IMO calls for a letter to the CEO..No excuses & one could feel like they are being given the runaround.
At times I really wonder if they know what is going on behind the scenes or is it they don't care or buyers/sellers
will get discouraged jumping through so many hoops!!


----------



## cathe_kim

I just wanted to chime in and say that I have been consigning and buying with The Real Real for about 2 years now and their customer service has gone down the toilet.

I recently returned something that was well within the return date limit. They credited me store credit when I specifically requested it to go back onto my debit card. It took me 30+ minutes to speak with someone on the phone. They had the audacity to say that I had requested store credit. When I pointed out that my account shows I requested it back onto the original form on payment, they said it was because the return was received after 15 days. I told her that the Real Real's return policy states it needs to be received within 21 days (not 15) and asked where she's getting her information from. She put me on hold for a while and then was "pleased to tell me" that she reversed the store credit and will be issuing the refund back to my card.

Another recent incident while consigning: the luxury manager who came to pick up my items did NOT send me a packing list for 2 days. She kept claiming that she sent it to me and to check my inbox. I had to follow up with her multiple times. When I finally received my packing list, it was clear the photos were not taken at my home (I do not have carpeting). Also, I consigned a lot of designer shoes and went through the trouble of finding the boxes, dust bags and heel tips (for my Louboutins) to send them with the shoes because it helps my items sell faster. I later learned that the luxury manager threw them out because they were not included in the listings.

I'm so upset with their service and will not be using them again.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Love Of My Life said:


> This is just over the top & IMO calls for a letter to the CEO..No excuses & one could feel like they are being given the runaround.
> At times I really wonder if they know what is going on behind the scenes or is it they don't care or buyers/sellers
> will get discouraged jumping through so many hoops!!


Thanks @Love Of My Life  I will be following up with daily calls and a letter as well, until it's resolved.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Thanks @Love Of My Life  I will be following up with daily calls and a letter as well, until it's resolved.



Persistence pays off & sorry that you have to endure all of this.
It is becoming more apparent that TRR doesn't have a competent or a well trained staff .
Situations such as what has been described here are not very encouraging to buy or sell with TRR


----------



## msloulou

cathe_kim said:


> I just wanted to chime in and say that I have been consigning and buying with The Real Real for about 2 years now and their customer service has gone down the toilet.
> 
> I recently returned something that was well within the return date limit. They credited me store credit when I specifically requested it to go back onto my debit card. It took me 30+ minutes to speak with someone on the phone. They had the audacity to say that I had requested store credit. When I pointed out that my account shows I requested it back onto the original form on payment, they said it was because the return was received after 15 days. I told her that the Real Real's return policy states it needs to be received within 21 days (not 15) and asked where she's getting her information from. She put me on hold for a while and then was "pleased to tell me" that she reversed the store credit and will be issuing the refund back to my card.
> 
> Another recent incident while consigning: the luxury manager who came to pick up my items did NOT send me a packing list for 2 days. She kept claiming that she sent it to me and to check my inbox. I had to follow up with her multiple times. When I finally received my packing list, it was clear the photos were not taken at my home (I do not have carpeting). Also, I consigned a lot of designer shoes and went through the trouble of finding the boxes, dust bags and heel tips (for my Louboutins) to send them with the shoes because it helps my items sell faster. I later learned that the luxury manager threw them out because they were not included in the listings.
> 
> I'm so upset with their service and will not be using them again.



I can’t believe (well, I actually can) they threw away your boxes and dust bags. I definitely know from experience those items increase the likelihood of a sale. Their luxury managers are not well trained. My last one didn’t respond to eight emails I sent her over a two week period after they destroyed a NWT item and ripped off the tags and posted it for 10% of the retail price. Even damaged it sold within hours. Then the person said they were going to return it but never did. I saw it on eBay for $1500, well over the $350 it was purchased for. I mean, good for the buyer, they’re doing what I’d do if I found a deal like that, but that’s how significantly underpriced it was. I finally received an email from my LM saying “Can’t wait to see the next consignments you bring in!” Um, no. 

But losing Chanel bags and jewelry is just beyond. I read one complaint from a woman who said they “lost” $100,000 worth of her jewelry. Aside from not being adequately trained, I think the company has an internal theft problem. Lots of “lost” items.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I had an opportunity to speak with someone last evening. I was told that TRR is in the process
of recruiting & training new team members.
I am guessing that TRR realizes there are many issues that need to be addressed & whether they
are addressed appropriately or not ,only time will tell.
But I also will say that the amount of high end designer merchandise  & general merchandise that sells & gets consigned to
 TRR is overwhelming


----------



## Mrs.Z

They have well over a 100 job openings on their site if anyone is looking....

I was looking for remote quality control specialist with a huge compensation package but I didn’t see that listed


----------



## new.old.bag

msloulou said:


> WOW, the letters TRR sent to the two customers canceling their accounts because they publicly complained are nuts! Definitely not a good way to restore customer confidence. Every single person who thinks about shopping or consigning with them should read those articles as well as all of the complaints on trustpilot.com. When I had my issue with them, the only way I could get any response was by posting on their Facebook page. At the same time, another woman was commenting how they lost her LV bag - just lost it, sorry, would you like a $100 site credit? It’s bonkers.



One time they sent me a bad check and I posted about it here. Someone showed up claiming to be a TRR executive and came on here and basically called me a liar right here in TPF...I wasn’t lying, then he tried to say that I had claimed a lost check, gotten a replacement and double submitted, which wasn’t the case either.

It turned out that they made a mistake with the check and eventually made me whole (including payment of my bank’s return check fee) but it sure gave me a sour taste of them. The whole incident is probably still here somewhere.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Personally I think this is simply bound for failure. While they can improve and be best on some of the loose ends, the overall authentication issue will persist - at least as long as it continues to be meeting quota over having exact results that can be trusted.

As it has been said before, I also don't see where they are going to find the experts they would need to hire.

And if you are a true expert, I guess you'd rather strive for a career with one of the big, prestigious, auction houses. At least I would, if in that position. So this is obviously highly IMHO.

And who is going to train the newly hired? Those that obviously have failed to properly authenticate the items in the past? Aka learning by doing? How long are investors/shareholders going to quietly sit and watch something like that?

They are way overrated, all while they are trying to push what is basically a difficile niche-market business into the same sphere that large mainstream online retailers are in - not recognizing vital differences - and that mainly because of a current "craze" that allows these resellers to temporarily rise and shine. This situation is not going to last.

A business model like T*R*R's can only survive on the trust and confidence of their customers. With the bad press & reaction to customers voicing their opinion, they are definitely killing what is (was?) left of it.

Personally, I would have never bought anything from them in first place for many different reasons - and I feel 100% confirmed that they do not have the means to really guarantee authenticity, albeit they do get it right (have gotten it right) more often than not, I would hope at least. Even if maybe only because they have more honest than dishonest consignees.

I really don't want to know how many people are questioning their purchases now, and how many fakes are carried by unsuspecting buyers who "don't do tPF/ social media / general interacting on the internet ... "

And what's even worse, what about the items that have been sold again, on the provenance that they were originally sold through T*R*R.

*Just the author`s (my) random thoughts/ramblings ....*

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## ccbaggirl89

So... update, in case you ever run into this issue... they put my 3K Chanel as listed and sold under someone else's account. I have been calling and emailing daily. After 6 emails I got one reply, and they called me by a different name and screenshot someone else's account into my email - they shared her personal info. with me. I started calling on this in early October. I have 4 ticket numbers now, all from 4 different people. They issue a 'ticket' when there is an issue with your consignment. They ask that you give them 7-10 days to investigate and they swear up and down they will call you and let you know the results. Yeah.... sure. No calls, not one contact that I didn't initiate. Did they pay out this other person on the 15th? Who knows. Going to call again tomorrow. Horrible company.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ccbaggirl89 said:


> So... update, in case you ever run into this issue... they put my 3K Chanel as listed and sold under someone else's account. I have been calling and emailing daily. After 6 emails I got one reply, and they called me by a different name and screenshot someone else's account into my email - they shared her personal info. with me. I started calling on this in early October. I have 4 ticket numbers now, all from 4 different people. They issue a 'ticket' when there is an issue with your consignment. They ask that you give them 7-10 days to investigate and they swear up and down they will call you and let you know the results. Yeah.... sure. No calls, not one contact that I didn't initiate. Did they pay out this other person on the 15th? Who knows. Going to call again tomorrow. Horrible company.



Think that you have been very patient & sensing you are being given the runaround.
Also sharing personal info is really so inexcusable & violates  more than I can say.
Think its time for you to reach out to the CEO Julie Wainwright . IMO, she needs to know about this
situation & get it resolved pronto
Good luck


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Love Of My Life said:


> Think that you have been very patient & sensing you are being given the runaround.
> Also sharing personal info is really so inexcusable & violates  more than I can say.
> *Think its time for you to reach out to the CEO Julie Wainwright . IMO, she needs to know about this
> situation & get it resolved pronto*
> Good luck



Yes, this. ASAP!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## BeenBurned

Interesting. 

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/20/the...ll-discloses-fakes-published-on-the-site.html

*The RealReal’s ‘Faux and Tell’ reports disclose fake items published on the site and returned*
KEY POINTS

The RealReal is an online luxury consignment store that used to differentiate itself by saying everything is 100% real. The CEO has said there are “no fakes on our site” and “every single item [is] authenticated.”
In the wake of a CNBC investigation on its authentication process, the CEO said, “we may not be perfect every single time.”
Newly obtained internal documents, call “Copywriting Faux and Tell” show hundreds of fakes the company missed.
As of Tuesday’s market close, its stock is down 20.7% since the report on Nov. 5, or a loss of $384.5 million.

The company responded by saying its authentication was rigorous and constantly improving.

But its own internal documents obtained by CNBC show how deep the problems have been for some time.

The RealReal, the world’s largest online consumer marketplace for luxury items, has touted that all its merchandise is “100% authentic” handled by a team of experts. But CNBC found many of the items on the site were being authenticated by copywriters with limited training, leading to mistakes.

Two days after the story aired, CEO Julie Wainwright emailed customers saying, “we strive for perfection but we may not be perfect every single time.”

She repeated that promise in an interview with Jim Cramer on CNBC’s “Mad Money” last week. The company, in a news release, said copywriters receive a minimum of 30 hours of training and review “low risk” brands, while “high risk” merchandise such as an Hermes Birkin bag are sent to expert authenticators.


But the internal documents obtained after the CNBC investigation find the company has a long way to go.

*‘Faux and Tell’*
The internal documents, called “Copywriting Faux and Tell,” are “a weekly recap of TRR published and returned counterfeits.” They were sent to copywriters at the company’s warehouse in Brisbane, California.

The company did not respond to CNBC’s request for comment about the documents, other than to say in an email, “We do not share specific details on our proprietary training programs.”

A total of 227 pages from the first and third quarters of 2019 show specific examples of what are labeled “TRR fakes.” The items include purported Louis Vuitton slides in a style that was never created. Ugg boots marked with the wrong logo and bow. Moncler track pants tagged with a label that says T-shirt. A separate pair of slides from “The Row” and a Valentino scarf were supposed to be made in Italy but the label on the TRR fakes say they were “Made in China.”


_These fake Ugg boots have an incorrect label, bow and sole._









_These fake Moncler track pants contain a label that says “T-shirt.”_






_This Valentino scarf should say “Made in Italy,” but the fake says “Made in China.”_






_These fake Jimmy Choo shoes misspell the brand as “Jimmy Ghoo” on the sole._

The reports offer a sampling of the types of counterfeit products that slipped through the company’s vetting process. These include mistakes that may appear to be obvious. For example, an employee missed Jimmy Choo flats that misspell the company’s name on the sole. It reads “Jimmy Ghoo.”

And a Gucci belt without any branding on the leather. The “GG” is described as a “garish” gold, in one of the company’s documents.

The “Faux and Tell” reports are divided into ready to wear, handbags, accessories and shoes. Some describe “inferior screws” and “incorrect hardware on a bag.” Others specify incorrect fonts on labels, sloppy interior stitching and a “strong chemical odor.”

The CNBC investigation revealed copywriters were working under a strict quota system, which they said led to obvious errors, similar to what is specified in these sample “Faux and Tell” reports.

In her recent comments, Wainwright has not addressed the quota system. In a news release issued on Nov. 13, she said, “we stand behind our business, and importantly, if our customers aren’t happy or if they ever question one of our products, we always make it right.”

While the documents were sent to copywriters at the company’s Brisbane, California warehouse, a former employee at the Secaucus, New Jersey, warehouse told CNBC that she saw similar documents during presentations to staff. The RealReal also has a warehouse in Perth Amboy, New Jersey.

In a news release, The RealReal said its authentication team processed nearly 490,000 items and caught about 4,000 fakes in October alone. Another 139 products were rejected by the company’s quality control team before being posted.

She did not say how many fakes have been sold on The RealReal’s site or in its three retail stores. Publicly available financial reports also do not break down the number of fakes.

The company’s site said: “Online and in-store purchases may be returned online (except non-member and cash refund returns which must be made in-store). Online returns must be requested within 14 days of in-store purchase or shipment date and items must be received within 21 days of in-store purchase or shipment date. Items received after 21 days or with the security tag missing or removed cannot be returned.”

The company said it has sold more than 11.5 million items since it started eight years ago.

The RealReal has advertised on its Facebook page that it “is the leader in authenticated luxury consignment. With an expert behind every item, we ensure everything we sell is 100% real.”

The reference to “100% real” was removed from the page on Nov. 5, the day the CNBC investigation aired.

Claims of everything “100% authentic” also have been scrubbed from the company’s website.

Analysts have said that if customers don’t trust the authentication process, that would likely have a negative impact on the stock.

Wainwright has said 82% of its gross merchandise volume is from repeat buyers and 81% is from repeat consignors, indicating there is a high trust in the company.

In a research note dated Nov. 4, Cowen Equity Research was upbeat.

“Authentication has been an area of investor concern; however, we believe REAL is the only player that can currently authenticate luxury goods across various categories with scale, and REAL continues to invest behind detecting counterfeits,” the Cowen report said.


----------



## BeenBurned

I'll add that from what I (personally) have seen, yes, TRR has had fakes -- many of them and many times. 

But with regard to the report, I'm not convinced that the Uggs shown in the example above are fake. 

They claim the soles are incorrect but from what I see, the soles are from different timeframes. Ugg/Deckers has changed sole designs many times over the last 10 years and both styles shown have been used. 

The other examples, I'm not sure of.


----------



## IntheOcean

Those "Jimmy Ghoo" flats made me laugh. Exactly how many seconds did their "authenticator" spend on those? Ten? Goo indeed.


----------



## BeenBurned

ALthough this isn't an item from TRR, it's similar to the Jimmy "Ghoo." 

Someone posted these fake Uggs she'd seen at Savers. 

Gives new meaning to "mirror image" fakes.


----------



## foxycleopatra

While most of the items I see on TRR appear authentic (at least of the brands I'm familiar with and the orders I've received from them so far), there definitely are fakes lurking around.  E.g. these FAKE Louboutin shoes:   

https://www.therealreal.com/product...stian-louboutin-leather-round-toe-pumps-5vul2
fake version of the CL "Bruges" style

https://www.therealreal.com/product...ouboutin-fringe-trimmed-knee-high-boots-66ptn
fake version of the CL "Forever Tina" style


----------



## Rachel24

foxycleopatra said:


> While most of the items I see on TRR appear authentic (at least of the brands I'm familiar with and the orders I've received from them so far), there definitely are fakes lurking around.  E.g. these FAKE Louboutin shoes:
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...stian-louboutin-leather-round-toe-pumps-5vul2
> fake version of the CL "Bruges" style
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ouboutin-fringe-trimmed-knee-high-boots-66ptn
> fake version of the CL "Forever Tina" style


how did those boots even get approved!! Even a Louboutin newbie could (hopefully) tell that they are fake!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I finally got a reply to my emails. They took responsibility for their mistake and accounting errors and fiddled with my account to reflect the changes - I see that I will be paid out on 12/15 (should have been 10/15) and they have everything correct now in my account. They are paying me out what the bag sold for, not what the lost price is. And they offered a very generous 300 credit as well for my troubles with them which is in my account already. Hopefully, all is resolved. Sadly, you have to hound them for answers and be your own advocate. I wonder how they get back the money they paid to someone else already - I guess that's their problem, but what a mess they create with errors.


----------



## CeeJay

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I finally got a reply to my emails. They took responsibility for their mistake and accounting errors and fiddled with my account to reflect the changes - I see that I will be paid out on 12/15 (should have been 10/15) and they have everything correct now in my account. They are paying me out what the bag sold for, not what the lost price is. And they offered a very generous 300 credit as well for my troubles with them which is in my account already. Hopefully, all is resolved. Sadly, you have to hound them for answers and be your own advocate. I wonder how they get back the money they paid to someone else already - I guess that's their problem, but what a mess they create with errors.


For sure you have to *HOUND* them when they have made these types of errors; god knows .. they did the same to me and it took them 3 months to resolve, but then I had to "essentially" wait another month for the payment.  I also got a credit, but it was a measly $100.  Just today, I noticed that they inaccurately have a Balenciaga City bag noted as the "Town" style .. so much for their "*authentication*" BS!!!!


----------



## BrooklynBunny

After reading that article and watching several youtube videos on super fakes, I pretty much decided to cut out the middle man and buy fake bags that are over my budget. I can rock a fake birkin and still be cute damnit.


----------



## Gabs007

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Personally I think this is simply bound for failure. While they can improve and be best on some of the loose ends, the overall authentication issue will persist - at least as long as it continues to be meeting quota over having exact results that can be trusted.
> 
> As it has been said before, I also don't see where they are going to find the experts they would need to hire.
> 
> And if you are a true expert, I guess you'd rather strive for a career with one of the big, prestigious, auction houses. At least I would, if in that position. So this is obviously highly IMHO.
> 
> And who is going to train the newly hired? Those that obviously have failed to properly authenticate the items in the past? Aka learning by doing? How long are investors/shareholders going to quietly sit and watch something like that?
> 
> They are way overrated, all while they are trying to push what is basically a difficile niche-market business into the same sphere that large mainstream online retailers are in - not recognizing vital differences - and that mainly because of a current "craze" that allows these resellers to temporarily rise and shine. This situation is not going to last.
> 
> A business model like T*R*R's can only survive on the trust and confidence of their customers. With the bad press & reaction to customers voicing their opinion, they are definitely killing what is (was?) left of it.
> 
> Personally, I would have never bought anything from them in first place for many different reasons - and I feel 100% confirmed that they do not have the means to really guarantee authenticity, albeit they do get it right (have gotten it right) more often than not, I would hope at least. Even if maybe only because they have more honest than dishonest consignees.
> 
> I really don't want to know how many people are questioning their purchases now, and how many fakes are carried by unsuspecting buyers who "don't do tPF/ social media / general interacting on the internet ... "
> 
> And what's even worse, what about the items that have been sold again, on the provenance that they were originally sold through T*R*R.
> 
> *Just the author`s (my) random thoughts/ramblings ....*
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



I have bought in the past from them, mainly items I couldn't find anywhere else (vintage editions of DvF mainly, I don't like her 70's wallpaper style but some of the older, less "busy" prints and silks are nice, so if I had a dress I liked and wanted a backup or a different colour) no issue with authenticity but then that would hardly be worth faking, but stuff they declared as in very good condition was everything but and my main complaint was the horrendous smell, every item had a sort of musty, moldy smell, like a cellar but so pungent. Their pictures tend to be quite misleading and regarding higher end items, I have seen a few that definitely were not authentic listed. 
Having worked in the fashion industry, yes, certain stuff I can easily authenticate myself, but those are brands I have worked with and/or like myself, to expect a copy writer to authenticate over 100 items a day without proper training, that is a bit nuts.

But I think badly trained staff is normal with a lot of the resellers, I used to sell with Rebelle, the German company but their checking is totally and utterly random, possibly depending on the lunar cycle and on which side of the bed they woke up. As for their expertise, that is a bit laughable, I got rid of a vintage DvF dress that I never wore, their "expert" (whatever his or her expertise is in, fashion it most likely isn't) declined it as apparently an "authentication hologram was missing, now you really don't need to be an expert to know that the vintage dresses and even some of the modern ones don't all have one, some have only a tag with the name of the dress and the number, the very early ones are made in the US and carry the NYC address, yet Rebelle has a sky high commission, terrible customer service and an arrogance that is pretty hard to swallow and some really shady underhand methods of trying to squeeze more money out of you (trying to get you to pay for insured sending, etc) and have seemed to concentrate on buyers who believe they can high end items for the price of a discounted WalMart t-shirt who will claim to have seen a Chanel jacket for 150 discounted in a shop and therefore you should sell it to them for 50 and other such nonsense. They have also for some brands a "service" where they claim to give you the approximate price new, the prices are so off and ridiculously low, that I once asked them to tell me where I can buy new BV shoes for 150....

Oddly enough they also used to be really good and reasonable but went downhill like the proverbial lead balloon, I think it is the same problem as TRR - they grew too fast too quick and are imploding.


----------



## BeautyAddict58

I just got a bag that was described as gray-brown and the photos showed something off-white. Well, the bag is actually green (granted, not bright green)! It looks way better than the photos and I love it, but still...


----------



## Love Of My Life

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I just got a bag that was described as gray-brown and the photos showed something off-white. Well, the bag is actually green (granted, not bright green)! It looks way better than the photos and I love it, but still...



You lucked out, but still is exactly right!!


----------



## finer_woman

So apparently my account on therealreal has been hacked and someone has placed orders using my saved payment methods . Recommend checking your accounts


----------



## BeautyAddict58

finer_woman said:


> So apparently my account on therealreal has been hacked and someone has placed orders using my saved payment methods . Recommend checking your accounts


I deleted my saved payment methods and continue to do so every time I make a purchase. I just don't want this information stored on sites.


----------



## PetiteAsian

The RealReal exposed - yet again! How do they get away with selling blatant counterfeits as "authentic"? I have lost all confidence in them.


----------



## LuxloverNAJ

I highly don't recommend buying any purses from therealreal! I made the mistake of buying a Dior Diorama bag, and a Chanel Medium Classic Flap a few weeks ago. The Diorama ended up being fake (the only reason I knew this was because I had a Diorama in a different color), and the Chanel they sent me was one made of Jersey instead of Caviar leather. Although they allowed me to return both, they have not dispersed funds back to my credit card, and continue to give the run around of needing to confirm that the Dior purse was fake, etc. At this point, I am thinking about turning towards my credit card company, but the Chanel bag was over $5000! On the phone today, they had the audacity to tell me that if I turned to my credit card company, that I would be banned from therealreal, and my account would be closed. Huge BEWARE to anyone who is thinking about buying purses from them! PLEASE be careful, and only buy with a credit card.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LuxloverNAJ said:


> I highly don't recommend buying any purses from therealreal! I made the mistake of buying a Dior Diorama bag, and a Chanel Medium Classic Flap a few weeks ago. The Diorama ended up being fake (the only reason I knew this was because I had a Diorama in a different color), and the Chanel they sent me was one made of Jersey instead of Caviar leather. Although they allowed me to return both, they have not dispersed funds back to my credit card, and continue to give the run around of needing to confirm that the Dior purse was fake, etc. At this point, I am thinking about turning towards my credit card company, but the Chanel bag was over $5000! On the phone today, they had the audacity to tell me that if I turned to my credit card company, that I would be banned from therealreal, and my account would be closed. Huge BEWARE to anyone who is thinking about buying purses from them! PLEASE be careful, and only buy with a credit card.


I hope it gets sorted for you. There are just so many errors in listings it's not even funny. I have often seen a Chanel bag (and others designers too) described as having X leather type when the photos clearly show something else. it's like they don't even care to be accurate.


----------



## LuxloverNAJ

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I hope it gets sorted for you. There are just so many errors in listings it's not even funny. I have often seen a Chanel bag (and others designers too) described as having X leather type when the photos clearly show something else. it's like they don't even care to be accurate.



Exactly! Thank you for your kind words, ccbaggirl89. I cannot believe they continue doing this even after people have brought it up. I have definitely learned my lesson, and will not be buying with them again!


----------



## CeeJay

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Personally I think this is simply bound for failure. While they can improve and be best on some of the loose ends, the overall authentication issue will persist - at least as long as it continues to be meeting quota over having exact results that can be trusted.
> 
> A business model like T*R*R's can only survive on the trust and confidence of their customers. With the bad press & reaction to customers voicing their opinion, they are definitely killing what is (was?) left of it.r



*BANG *.. this is the Corporate America model nowadays; *quantity over quality*!..  As a former IT person (_Financial Services - so it had to be timely and accurate_), it just amazes me that their website is so bad, but then again .. when you pay crap for inexperienced people (_Corporate America wants young & *cheap* nowadays_) .. well, IMO .. you get 1 step above a hacker.  One of my former Private Equity Investment clients (_who sadly invested in TRR - they were smart and realized that they needed to get out_) wanted me to apply there (_since I now live in CA_).  So, for HA-HA's, I sent in my resume.  Of course, I got a call that day asking when I could fly up to SF to interview.  Well, nowadays, I don't go anywhere unless I have the 'preliminary' discussion - namely, what is the job description and what are they looking for - KPI and lastly salary & benefits.  Well, of course, given my expertise .. I don't sell myself short (_I also have a Management Consulting background from Bain & Company; used to work for Mitt Romney_).  Well, of course, when I told them what my expectations were, they were very keen to hang-up and quickly .. PATHETIC.  

Does anyone else remember Bluefly?  They went belly-up for the same reasons that TRR is likely to go belly-up.  Selling fakes and then not taking responsibility for it? .. well, there you go.  I truly believe that the CEO believed that by doing the IPO, they would get some foreign investors to buy it (_kind of like the 'old' days of Barneys when they were rescued by a Middle-Eastern investment house and then later by a Japanese investment house_).  Of course, those were the days of "angel money", and that just doesn't cut it nowadays.  Investors simply do not want to invest in a venture that is going to lose them money; unless it is Mezzanine Debt  -or-  Hybrid (_Investments on vehicles in Debt_) .. and in that case, they are expecting that the company will go belly-up and they will then be able to buy the assets for pennies on the dollar (_Barneys is the perfect example of this nowadays_).  

Now, all that being said, I have bought numerous items from TRR .. BUT, as a former Balenciaga authenticator, I can spot a fake from miles away .. and the ones that I got were super-rare ones (_from the 'early' days_).  Same in Jewelry .. I have seen *MANY* designer items that they don't know what it is; you better believe that I scoop them up .. and in some cases, specifically for resale.  I would say that I have easily made over $25k on those jewelry items!  

However, I do wonder how much longer they are going to last?  For instance, instead of giving their employees raises/bonuses, what did they do . they gave them 'shares' in the IPO .. *YET*, the Prospectus *CLEARLY* states that "_TRR will not make a profit for the foreseeable future_" .. *WHAT*???  No thanks .. BYE!!


----------



## Cpadgett929

foxycleopatra said:


> While most of the items I see on TRR appear authentic (at least of the brands I'm familiar with and the orders I've received from them so far), there definitely are fakes lurking around.  E.g. these FAKE Louboutin shoes:
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...stian-louboutin-leather-round-toe-pumps-5vul2
> fake version of the CL "Bruges" style
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ouboutin-fringe-trimmed-knee-high-boots-66ptn
> fake version of the CL "Forever Tina" style



Seen these posted on their site?  https://www.therealreal.com/product...trash-leather-platform-pumps-6oekm?position=7


----------



## QuelleFromage

LuxloverNAJ said:


> I highly don't recommend buying any purses from therealreal! I made the mistake of buying a Dior Diorama bag, and a Chanel Medium Classic Flap a few weeks ago. The Diorama ended up being fake (the only reason I knew this was because I had a Diorama in a different color), and the Chanel they sent me was one made of Jersey instead of Caviar leather. Although they allowed me to return both, they have not dispersed funds back to my credit card, and continue to give the run around of needing to confirm that the Dior purse was fake, etc. At this point, I am thinking about turning towards my credit card company, but the Chanel bag was over $5000! On the phone today, they had the audacity to tell me that if I turned to my credit card company, that I would be banned from therealreal, and my account would be closed. Huge BEWARE to anyone who is thinking about buying purses from them! PLEASE be careful, and only buy with a credit card.



Holy moly. They said they'd ban you for a chargeback?! They are just unreal!



Cpadgett929 said:


> Seen these posted on their site?  https://www.therealreal.com/product...trash-leather-platform-pumps-6oekm?position=7



You can put these "Loboutins" on a shelf next to your Jimmy Ghoos!


----------



## Gabs007

LuxloverNAJ said:


> I highly don't recommend buying any purses from therealreal! I made the mistake of buying a Dior Diorama bag, and a Chanel Medium Classic Flap a few weeks ago. The Diorama ended up being fake (the only reason I knew this was because I had a Diorama in a different color), and the Chanel they sent me was one made of Jersey instead of Caviar leather. Although they allowed me to return both, they have not dispersed funds back to my credit card, and continue to give the run around of needing to confirm that the Dior purse was fake, etc. At this point, I am thinking about turning towards my credit card company, but the Chanel bag was over $5000! On the phone today, they had the audacity to tell me that if I turned to my credit card company, that I would be banned from therealreal, and my account would be closed. Huge BEWARE to anyone who is thinking about buying purses from them! PLEASE be careful, and only buy with a credit card.



In all honesty, do you care if they close your account? Your experience doesn't sound like one you want to repeat, if they make mistakes, they should sort them.


----------



## bagshopr

I would like to sell a fur coat, and I saw some furs on their site. When I tried to list the coat I got stuck at the "brand" part because the coat is not branded. I emailed for advice and specifically asked how to list a fur- twice I have received generic responses from  the same name, telling me how easy it is to consign with them and not giving any information I asked for. They are exasperating and I will never deal with them again.


----------



## Gabs007

CeeJay said:


> *BANG *.. this is the Corporate America model nowadays; *quantity over quality*!..  As a former IT person (_Financial Services - so it had to be timely and accurate_), it just amazes me that their website is so bad, but then again .. when you pay crap for inexperienced people (_Corporate America wants young & *cheap* nowadays_) .. well, IMO .. you get 1 step above a hacker.  One of my former Private Equity Investment clients (_who sadly invested in TRR - they were smart and realized that they needed to get out_) wanted me to apply there (_since I now live in CA_).  So, for HA-HA's, I sent in my resume.  Of course, I got a call that day asking when I could fly up to SF to interview.  Well, nowadays, I don't go anywhere unless I have the 'preliminary' discussion - namely, what is the job description and what are they looking for - KPI and lastly salary & benefits.  Well, of course, given my expertise .. I don't sell myself short (_I also have a Management Consulting background from Bain & Company; used to work for Mitt Romney_).  Well, of course, when I told them what my expectations were, they were very keen to hang-up and quickly .. PATHETIC.
> 
> Does anyone else remember Bluefly?  They went belly-up for the same reasons that TRR is likely to go belly-up.  Selling fakes and then not taking responsibility for it? .. well, there you go.  I truly believe that the CEO believed that by doing the IPO, they would get some foreign investors to buy it (_kind of like the 'old' days of Barneys when they were rescued by a Middle-Eastern investment house and then later by a Japanese investment house_).  Of course, those were the days of "angel money", and that just doesn't cut it nowadays.  Investors simply do not want to invest in a venture that is going to lose them money; unless it is Mezzanine Debt  -or-  Hybrid (_Investments on vehicles in Debt_) .. and in that case, they are expecting that the company will go belly-up and they will then be able to buy the assets for pennies on the dollar (_Barneys is the perfect example of this nowadays_).
> 
> Now, all that being said, I have bought numerous items from TRR .. BUT, as a former Balenciaga authenticator, I can spot a fake from miles away .. and the ones that I got were super-rare ones (_from the 'early' days_).  Same in Jewelry .. I have seen *MANY* designer items that they don't know what it is; you better believe that I scoop them up .. and in some cases, specifically for resale.  I would say that I have easily made over $25k on those jewelry items!
> 
> However, I do wonder how much longer they are going to last?  For instance, instead of giving their employees raises/bonuses, what did they do . they gave them 'shares' in the IPO .. *YET*, the Prospectus *CLEARLY* states that "_TRR will not make a profit for the foreseeable future_" .. *WHAT*???  No thanks .. BYE!!



Good for you on scoping them up, I am just wondering, they make a profit, who is going to sell expensive items so low (or let them commission them) that they can sell them that cheap and they and you make a profit? My understanding is they commission most items and buy some? You would think people know what they have and go "Hello????"


----------



## Gabs007

QuelleFromage said:


> Holy moly. They said they'd ban you for a chargeback?! They are just unreal!
> 
> 
> 
> You can put these "Loboutins" on a shelf next to your Jimmy Ghoos!



Not available, hopefully nobody has bought them and they spotted the obvious spelling mistake


----------



## noegirl

Ok so I took two boxes to ups. One was a shoe return to trr and the other were consignment items to fp. Well the my ups guy mislabeled the boxes and I didnt notice with my 3 year old there. 
Fashionphile gets the item and calls and emails realizing it's the wrong item. At this point trr has had what I thought were the shoes for 3 days ...
I call them and say omg you got the wrong item...I'll pay for shipping or whatever I just need those items back. They now 4 days later are saying they cant find it in their warehouse. It's a dior bag and an hermes bag strap. I usually box and label my own items and this is what happens. I feel sick! 

Do I have any options? Is there any way I can escalate this? Feel free to message me privately!


----------



## caannie

My feeling is the liability falls on UPS. They were the ones ultimately responsible for putting the right label on the right box. Perhaps visit them and ask about a claim? I'm betting they will help TRR find your items.


----------



## noegirl

They said because I was there it isn't really their responsibility. Its mine. Ughhhh


----------



## GoldFish8

Wtf? Girl I feel for you! It’s BS that ups said it’s your fault. I’ve dropped off MANY items to UPS that were half boxed and half packed or not even boxed at all and they always say “oh don’t worry, we’ll pack it up for you and attach label..” so as far as I’m concerned if you got a receipt from them that they sent it off... that’s on them.


----------



## GoldFish8

GoldFish8 said:


> Wtf? Girl I feel for you! It’s BS that ups said it’s your fault. I’ve dropped off MANY items to UPS that were half boxed and half packed or not even boxed at all and they always say “oh don’t worry, we’ll pack it up for you and attach label..” so as far as I’m concerned if you got a receipt from them that they sent it off... that’s on them.


Also.. did you have tracking?! A lot of times you can put in the tracking and it will show who signed for it.. then you can go to TRR and say “so and so signed for it, please check with them”


----------



## RT1

GoldFish8 said:


> Wtf? Girl I feel for you! It’s BS that ups said it’s your fault. I’ve dropped off MANY items to UPS that were half boxed and half packed or not even boxed at all and they always say “oh don’t worry, we’ll pack it up for you and attach label..” so as far as I’m concerned if you got a receipt from them that they sent it off... that’s on them.



I agree 100%.
The fault lies with UPS.

I’ve had such bad luck with them that I’d like to set fire to every “Brown” truck I ever see.
Much better luck with FedEx.


----------



## noegirl

At this point it's a matter of getting the items back and trr had my items sitting for days without shipping back or contacting me. The very moment fashionphile realized the wrong thing had come to them they called and emailed me .


----------



## momoc

I think there are two problems 1) UPS mislabeling the boxes which is definitely their fault and 2) TRR losing your items.

I definitely agree with everyone getting a formal complaint with UPS but at the same time, how the heck is TRR not able to find your items?? I've sold through them before and I feel like my items show up basically immediately under my items on the website (like without any photos and just listed in a very broad term but it shows up) - how can they have wasted so much time and now they can't find it???

Gosh *internet hug*
Sorry can't be much more help but I'd definitely also try escalate on the TRR front too


----------



## jyyanks

I'm sos sorry this happened to you and hoping it gets resolved quickly.

Did the tracking show that a package was received by TRR?  Are you able to see if someone signed for it?  Do you now if it was shipped to a warehouse or to one of their stores? When I consigned via TRR, I had a rep who was my contact.  Not sure if the transaction was done online or if you had someone assigned to you but I would keep calling/ escalating with TRR until you get a resolution.

I don't think you can get anything for UPS.  You were there in person and they will say that you should have watched them pack and label each box.  Not saying it's your fault at all,  just saying that if you try to go after them, they can use that as their defense.


----------



## BeenBurned

noegirl said:


> Ok so I took two boxes to ups. One was a shoe return to trr and the other were consignment items to fp. *Well the my ups guy mislabeled the boxes and I didnt notice with my 3 year old there. *
> Fashionphile gets the item and calls and emails realizing it's the wrong item. At this point trr has had what I thought were the shoes for 3 days ...
> I call them and say omg you got the wrong item...I'll pay for shipping or whatever I just need those items back. They now 4 days later are saying they cant find it in their warehouse. It's a dior bag and an hermes bag strap. I usually box and label my own items and this is what happens. I feel sick!
> 
> Do I have any options? Is there any way I can escalate this? Feel free to message me privately!


I'm sorry this happened and on the receiving end, TRR's lack of control is on them. 

However I believe the initial mistake is as much yours as it is UPS's.  While you entrusted UPS to pack and label, I think it's your responsibility to watch to make sure the right labels are going on the right packages. The mistake (IMO) is 50/50 between you and UPS.

I'd stay on top of TRR to get them to search for and find your item since the second half of the error is on them.


----------



## noegirl

BeenBurned said:


> I'm sorry this happened and on the receiving end, TRR's lack of control is on them.
> 
> However I believe the initial mistake is as much yours as it is UPS's.  While you entrusted UPS to pack and label, I think it's your responsibility to watch to make sure the right labels are going on the right packages. The mistake (IMO) is 50/50 between you and UPS.
> 
> I'd stay on top of TRR to get them to search for and find your item since the second half of the error is on them.




In my initial post I said I didnt notice and did not blame ups...that isn't the issue. Its TRR and their systems and processes.


----------



## noegirl

jyyanks said:


> I'm sos sorry this happened to you and hoping it gets resolved quickly.
> 
> Did the tracking show that a package was received by TRR?  Are you able to see if someone signed for it?  Do you now if it was shipped to a warehouse or to one of their stores? When I consigned via TRR, I had a rep who was my contact.  Not sure if the transaction was done online or if you had someone assigned to you but I would keep calling/ escalating with TRR until you get a resolution.
> 
> I don't think you can get anything for UPS.  You were there in person and they will say that you should have watched them pack and label each box.  Not saying it's your fault at all,  just saying that if you try to go after them, they can use that as their defense.




Never even considered going after ups, but thanks. To answer your other question it just says delivered to the dock.


----------



## BeenBurned

noegirl said:


> In my initial post I said I didnt notice and did not blame ups...that isn't the issue. Its TRR and their systems and processes.


The problem is definitely with TRR and you should stay on top of them. 

I didn't say or imply that *you* were blaming UPS but posts #2, 4 and 6 placed blame on UPS and I was disagreeing with that. 

Although I did say that _if_ there was some "blame" to be placed on the shipping error, it should be shared since you were presumably watching them pack your items. Having a 3-year old in tow doesn't absolve responsibility in making sure the items are properly packed. 

I hope TRR owns their mistake and either finds and returns your item or pays you for the loss.


----------



## jyyanks

noegirl said:


> Never even considered going after ups, but thanks. To answer your other question it just says delivered to the dock.



This is so wrong. Keep escalating until you get someone at TRR and if need be, you may have to hit social media. Unacceptable that they are not taking the time to look for your package. How disorganized could they be?  Doesn’t make one feel good about sending things to them.


----------



## noegirl

BeenBurned said:


> The problem is definitely with TRR and you should stay on top of them.
> 
> I didn't say or imply that *you* were blaming UPS but posts #2, 4 and 6 placed blame on UPS and I was disagreeing with that.
> 
> Although I did say that _if_ there was some "blame" to be placed on the shipping error, it should be shared since you were presumably watching them pack your items. Having a 3-year old in tow doesn't absolve responsibility in making sure the items are properly packed.
> 
> I hope TRR owns their mistake and either finds and returns your item or pays you for the loss.




Agree and thank you for the clarification.


----------



## daisychainz

I don't see Coach listed as an accepted brand but I see Coach bags listed each day. Does anyone know why this is?


----------



## CeeJay

finer_woman said:


> So apparently my account on therealreal has been hacked and someone has placed orders using my saved payment methods . Recommend checking your accounts


WHAT??  .. did you report this to them?  I never allow storing my C/C's .. ever and typically only use Paypal!


----------



## CeeJay

bagshopr said:


> I would like to sell a fur coat, and I saw some furs on their site. When I tried to list the coat I got stuck at the "brand" part because the coat is not branded. I emailed for advice and specifically asked how to list a fur- twice I have received generic responses from  the same name, telling me how easy it is to consign with them and not giving any information I asked for. They are exasperating and I will never deal with them again.


They will take non-branded items, BUT .. you get a LOT LESS from them.  If you can (don't know where you live), you should schedule an appointment with one of their consignment folks so that you can get a better idea of what you get .. and then you can make an educated decision on whether or not to use them.


----------



## bagshopr

CeeJay said:


> They will take non-branded items, BUT .. you get a LOT LESS from them.  If you can (don't know where you live), you should schedule an appointment with one of their consignment folks so that you can get a better idea of what you get .. and then you can make an educated decision on whether or not to use them.


Thanks- your information is exactly what they should have told me! I just felt like I was getting the run around and dealing with a bot, not an actual person.


----------



## CeeJay

bagshopr said:


> Thanks- your information is exactly what they should have told me! I just felt like I was getting the run around and dealing with a bot, not an actual person.


Yup! .. every time I have consigned something, it has been after I have met with them in-person (I'm in LA) and they give me estimates such that I can decide on what to commission.  Also note that the higher the cost of the item, you will get a higher percentage .. but they are super fussy re: brands.


----------



## Compass Rose

I just snagged a gorgeous Bay Spy bag in pristine condition.  It came perfectly wrapped and I was extremely happy with their service and selection.  Their description of the bag was "very good", but I say they were being cautious, as it was in excellent condition.


----------



## lovely2008

Hi everyone!  I just saw a pair of sunglasses and thinking of buying.  Anyone know how often they markdown their items?  Thanks!


----------



## CeeJay

lovely2008 said:


> Hi everyone!  I just saw a pair of sunglasses and thinking of buying.  Anyone know how often they markdown their items?  Thanks!


It's generally in 60 days, unless the seller wants to discount them sooner.  However, the seller always has the option to also NOT discount the item after those 60 days.


----------



## CeeJay

Hi all - 
I know that there is another thread on TRR, but I just got an email from them indicating that they now want folks to "update" their Account information to include their Social Security # and Birth Date!!!  

It did reference consignor payments, so does this mean that they are now going to report your sales to the IRS and State?  

First of all, I recall someone on TPF indicating that their information w/in TRR was "stolen", so the last thing I want to do is to provide this highly sensitive information!  

I know with eBay, there is a certain amount that (if you sell w/in a month - I believe?) .. they have to report it to the IRS, etc., so wouldn't this be the same?  

On another note .. SHEESH, this really bums me out .. it's like you can't sell anywhere without now getting hit on any "income" that you may make!!!  You bought the item in the first place, you then want to re-sell it, and now .. BAM, you not only had to pay Sales Tax, but now you get "hit" again .. THIS STINKS!!!


----------



## GPR

Hi I have TRR account and have not received that email. I would absolutely refuse to provide that info.


----------



## essiedub

CeeJay said:


> Hi all -
> I know that there is another thread on TRR, but I just got an email from them indicating that they now want folks to "update" their Account information to include their Social Security # and Birth Date!!!
> 
> It did reference consignor payments, so does this mean that they are now going to report your sales to the IRS and State?
> 
> First of all, I recall someone on TPF indicating that their information w/in TRR was "stolen", so the last thing I want to do is to provide this highly sensitive information!
> 
> I know with eBay, there is a certain amount that (if you sell w/in a month - I believe?) .. they have to report it to the IRS, etc., so wouldn't this be the same?
> 
> On another note .. SHEESH, this really bums me out .. it's like you can't sell anywhere without now getting hit on any "income" that you may make!!!  You bought the item in the first place, you then want to re-sell it, and now .. BAM, you not only had to pay Sales Tax, but now you get "hit" again .. THIS STINKS!!!


This could be a phishing email. I’d go directly to the site and see . Don’t   click on any links


----------



## lulu212121

I also have a TRR account and I have not received an email asking for that info. I would contact them.


----------



## lulu212121

I just went into my account to see if there is something like this for me to fill out. I don't see anything.

I did remove my cc after reading about someone else's account being compromised on here. I have a love\hate relationship with TRR. I don't trust them completely, but so far I have not had any of the problems so many others have.


----------



## jennlt

I have an account with TRR and I haven't received that email, either. I would never give them that information.


----------



## CeeJay

GPR said:


> Hi I have TRR account and have not received that email. I would absolutely refuse to provide that info.





lulu212121 said:


> I also have a TRR account and I have not received an email asking for that info. I would contact them.





lulu212121 said:


> I just went into my account to see if there is something like this for me to fill out. I don't see anything.
> 
> I did remove my cc after reading about someone else's account being compromised on here. I have a love\hate relationship with TRR. I don't trust them completely, but so far I have not had any of the problems so many others have.





jennlt said:


> I have an account with TRR and I haven't received that email, either. I would never give them that information.



Have any of you ever sold anything on TRR?  I have, so I'm wondering if they want this information for tax reasons - e.g., if you sell over $x amount, they would send the IRS and you the tax form???  Uggh .. HATE THAT!


----------



## Mrs.Z

CeeJay said:


> Have any of you ever sold anything on TRR?  I have, so I'm wondering if they want this information for tax reasons - e.g., if you sell over $x amount, they would send the IRS and you the tax form???  Uggh .. HATE THAT!


Yes exactly, if you make profit (income) over X they need to issue a 1099 and need your social.


----------



## bababebi

If you are selling your items at a LOSS, i.e. for less than the original purchase price, there is no income. No tax is due. If you sell your items anywhere on any site or even to your next door neighbor for more than you paid to acquire them that is indeed income and may need to be reported.

I don't see that TRR is in a position to make any determination that the proceeds paid to their consignors from sales on their site are income. I am sure that for most of their consignors there is no income at all.  Just an amelioration of loss.

I think it might be jumping to conclusions to think that tax reporting is the reason they asked for SSN and DOB.

We will see.


----------



## momoc

I've been asked for it too. They say it's only required it if you select "direct deposit" as your payment method, so I changed my payment method to a check (via mail), but they somehow are STILL asking me to submit the information. It makes me wonder why...

ETA: I believe I also got an email but it's not just the email - if you log in and go to "my sales" on their website, there is a banner asking you to provide the information too.


----------



## jennlt

momoc said:


> I've been asked for it too. They say it's only required it if you select "direct deposit" as your payment method, so I changed my payment method to a check (via mail), but they somehow are STILL asking me to submit the information. It makes me wonder why...
> 
> ETA: I believe I also got an email but it's not just the email - if you log in and go to "my sales" on their website, there is a banner asking you to provide the information too.






CeeJay said:


> Have any of you ever sold anything on TRR?  I have, so I'm wondering if they want this information for tax reasons - e.g., if you sell over $x amount, they would send the IRS and you the tax form???  Uggh .. HATE THAT!



The payment method for my sales is by check and maybe that's why I didn't receive an email. It's also been about six months since I've sold anything. I will find somewhere else to consign if they require that information in order for me to keep selling with them.


----------



## momoc

jennlt said:


> The payment method for my sales is by check and maybe that's why I didn't receive an email. It's also been about six months since I've sold anything. I will find somewhere else to consign if they require that information in order for me to keep selling with them.


Yeah I also have an item I’m currently selling so that could also be why. Still this makes me not wanting to sell any more with them from now on.


----------



## 1LV

There is no way I would provide this info to anyone who requested it via email.  Go to their website, get the phone number and call them to ask if they sent a request and why.


----------



## CeeJay

momoc said:


> I've been asked for it too. They say it's only required it if you select "direct deposit" as your payment method, so I changed my payment method to a check (via mail), but they somehow are STILL asking me to submit the information. It makes me wonder why...
> 
> ETA: I believe I also got an email but it's not just the email - if you log in and go to "my sales" on their website, there is a banner asking you to provide the information too.


CORRECT .. but why would there be a difference re: "*Direct Deposit*" versus a *Check*??? .. that makes NO SENSE to me whatsoever!


----------



## CeeJay

1LV said:


> There is no way I would provide this info to anyone who requested it via email.  Go to their website, get the phone number and call them to ask if they sent a request and why.


I have not done it and have *ZERO *plans to do it!!!   I have not consigned anything to them in a very long time because of all the F/U's that occurred with too many of my sales!  The worse is that they "LOST" 3 pieces and for six months did nothing; I had to call in an attorney (thank god he is a dear friend - so no payment required) .. to send a letter (and my email) to their CEO.  Next day, I got payment on the "lost" (they were actually stolen by TRR staff) items .. but alas, they still got their 20%!


----------



## CeeJay

bababebi said:


> If you are selling your items at a LOSS, i.e. for less than the original purchase price, there is no income. No tax is due. If you sell your items anywhere on any site or even to your next door neighbor for more than you paid to acquire them that is indeed income and may need to be reported.
> 
> I don't see that TRR is in a position to make any determination that the proceeds paid to their consignors from sales on their site are income. I am sure that for most of their consignors there is no income at all.  Just an amelioration of loss.
> 
> I think it might be jumping to conclusions to think that tax reporting is the reason they asked for SSN and DOB.
> 
> We will see.


BOOM!!! .. this is WHAT I HATE!!!  Nowadays, most folks do not make a profit .. at least I haven't in a very long time!  So, why should I have to pay taxes on what I've sold!  As I said before, when I have bought the item, I'm paying Sales Tax .. and then I have to pay Income tax when I sell it .. *HECK NO*!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I sold items on the Real Real as recently as last month, and I’ve always used direct deposit, and I haven’t received any such emails and I see no pending request for my info when I log into my account. Weird. In fact I still have a few small items for sale there.


----------



## lulu212121

CeeJay said:


> Have any of you ever sold anything on TRR?  I have, so I'm wondering if they want this information for tax reasons - e.g., if you sell over $x amount, they would send the IRS and you the tax form???  Uggh .. HATE THAT!


Yes I have sold on their platform. It's been almost a year (April), though.



momoc said:


> I've been asked for it too. They say it's only required it if you select "direct deposit" as your payment method, so I changed my payment method to a check (via mail), but they somehow are STILL asking me to submit the information. It makes me wonder why...
> 
> ETA: I believe I also got an email but it's not just the email - if you log in and go to "my sales" on their website, there is a banner asking you to provide the information too.


When @CeeJay posted, I logged into my account and there is nothing asking me to update my info. I do have my payouts as a check. Not sure if this makes a difference like you posted.

My items were sold at a severe loss. I know this going in, though.

ETA: I've been selling since 2014. Not sure if that makes a difference either.


----------



## jyyanks

I didn't receive an email and I sold a couple of Hermes bags on TRR.  I requested my payment in the form of a check.


----------



## QuelleFromage

eBay doesn't take your SSN and DOB (any least they've never asked for mine and I sell bags there frequently), why would TRR?


----------



## CeeJay

QuelleFromage said:


> eBay doesn't take your SSN and DOB (any least they've never asked for mine and I sell bags there frequently), why would TRR?


Oh yes they do .. IF you are a "Business" .. hence the reason why I have never set up myself in that manner!  In addition, I believe that if you sell over a certain amount ($20k maybe - not sure) .. they will send you a 1099, so they will ask for your SSN.


----------



## TraceySH

I am just now at 6 figures selling with them (about 5k a month or so for quite some time) and they've never asked me this. Could it be the state you're in requiring something from them for taxes?


----------



## kbell

Why don’t you just call them and ask them:

A. Did they actually send that email? 
B. WHY do they need your SSN? 

??


----------



## QuelleFromage

CeeJay said:


> Oh yes they do .. IF you are a "Business" .. hence the reason why I have never set up myself in that manner!  In addition, I believe that if you sell over a certain amount ($20k maybe - not sure) .. they will send you a 1099, so they will ask for your SSN.


But that's what I mean. "Normal" sellers don't need to give this info.


----------



## kipp

I have sold a lot (at a loss, also) on TRR over the last year and received a request on my TRR sales page for SSN for my direct deposits.  I phoned them and asked what this was about, as I also didn't want anything going to the IRS or needing to give them my sensitive information.  I was told that it was only for the direct deposits (not mailed checks) and it was due to their changing their vendor for implementing the direct deposits and that these payments would be more secure this way.  Needless to say, I don't believe them, and changed my payment to mailed checks and have not been asked for my SSN anymore.  HTH


----------



## CeeJay

kipp said:


> I have sold a lot (at a loss, also) on TRR over the last year and received a request on my TRR sales page for SSN for my direct deposits.  I phoned them and asked what this was about, as I also didn't want anything going to the IRS or needing to give them my sensitive information.  I was told that it was only for the direct deposits (not mailed checks) and it was due to their changing their vendor for implementing the direct deposits and that these payments would be more secure this way.  Needless to say, I don't believe them, and changed my payment to mailed checks and have not been asked for my SSN anymore.  HTH


First of all, thank you for calling them .. I just haven't had the time to do that right now .. so, I do appreciate that you did! 

In regards to their response .. WHAT?????  So, it's their Vendor who processes the ETF (Electronic Transfer) to your bank that requries it? .. well then, they are a sh#tty vendor!!!  NEVER have I been asked that, unless it was from a Financial institution!  This just smells like crap-oh-la to me and there is NO FREAKIN' way I will provide this!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I got a check last week - and no emails requesting any personal info as of yet. Definitely call and verify. Tradesy did this same thing to sellers several years back - I opted out of giving my SSN and info to Tradesy, and could no longer use the platform to sell. Maybe it's required if you're selling above $X or seem to be running a business.


----------



## CeeJay

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I got a check last week - and no emails requesting any personal info as of yet. Definitely call and verify. Tradesy did this same thing to sellers several years back - I opted out of giving my SSN and info to Tradesy, and could no longer use the platform to sell. Maybe it's required if you're selling above $X or seem to be running a business.


Above, folks noted that if you request a Check as opposed to Direct Deposit, they do not request that you provide the information.  Honestly, I don't get why it is required for Direct Deposit, but not for a Check?!?!


----------



## kbell

CeeJay said:


> Above, folks noted that if you request a Check as opposed to Direct Deposit, they do not request that you provide the information.  Honestly, I don't get why it is required for Direct Deposit, but not for a Check?!?!


Why would you need the SSN of a check receiver? Back in the day when you wrote someone a check did you need their SSN? No. So there’s absolutely no reason they need it now. 

As far as direct deposit - I wouldn’t give the real real my bank account information anyway, never mind my SSN.


----------



## msloulou

TraceySH said:


> I am just now at 6 figures selling with them (about 5k a month or so for quite some time) and they've never asked me this. Could it be the state you're in requiring something from them for taxes?


You’ve sold over six figures in the past year on eBay and didn’t get a 1099? Huh. Anything over $20,000 and they have always sent me a 1099, which is for federal and state. I assume you aren’t registered as a business and the six figures isn’t entirely profit?


----------



## TraceySH

msloulou said:


> You’ve sold over six figures in the past year on eBay and didn’t get a 1099? Huh. Anything over $20,000 and they have always sent me a 1099, which is for federal and state. I assume you aren’t registered as a business and the six figures isn’t entirely profit?


The real real? We aren’t discussing eBay.


----------



## CeeJay

So, just because I always look (can't buy right now!) .. I noticed that A LOT of items on TRR now say "COMING SOON" with no additional information.  I haven't received any emails from TRR in regards to their brick-&-mortar shops, but I'm assuming that they are not open (I did see that they have instituted a "virtual consignment" appointments feature - HA)!


----------



## Michelle1x

CeeJay said:


> So, just because I always look (can't buy right now!) .. I noticed that A LOT of items on TRR now say "COMING SOON" with no additional information.  I haven't received any emails from TRR in regards to their brick-&-mortar shops, but I'm assuming that they are not open (I did see that they have instituted a "virtual consignment" appointments feature - HA)!



Here is what that is about,

_At The RealReal we are closely monitoring and aligning with COVID-19 guidelines provided by CDC, PHAC and WHO, as well as federal, state and local officials. In response to the shelter-in-place directives in effect through April 7 in numerous Bay Area counties, we will be temporarily closing our Brisbane, Calif., e-commerce center starting March 17. 

One or more of your consigned items is currently located in our Brisbane facility, so we want to provide some additional information on how this will impact your consignment:
● All listed items located in Brisbane will be temporarily unavailable on our site and unavailable for purchase. You’ll see these items listed as “Update in Progress” on your My Sales page.
● All items currently being processed for consignment in Brisbane will be temporarily halted.
● Any items in Brisbane that you’ve requested be returned to you but do not yet show a tracking number on your My Sales page will be returned to you after April 7.
As soon as we are safely able to re-open our Brisbane facility, items located there will be available for sale again on our site and pending consignments will be processed. In the meantime, your items will be safely held in our secure facility. For the most up-to-date information, please visit our FAQs._


----------



## muchstuff

Michelle1x said:


> Here is what that is about,
> 
> _At The RealReal we are closely monitoring and aligning with COVID-19 guidelines provided by CDC, PHAC and WHO, as well as federal, state and local officials. In response to the shelter-in-place directives in effect through April 7 in numerous Bay Area counties, we will be temporarily closing our Brisbane, Calif., e-commerce center starting March 17.
> 
> One or more of your consigned items is currently located in our Brisbane facility, so we want to provide some additional information on how this will impact your consignment:
> ● All listed items located in Brisbane will be temporarily unavailable on our site and unavailable for purchase. You’ll see these items listed as “Update in Progress” on your My Sales page.
> ● All items currently being processed for consignment in Brisbane will be temporarily halted.
> ● Any items in Brisbane that you’ve requested be returned to you but do not yet show a tracking number on your My Sales page will be returned to you after April 7.
> As soon as we are safely able to re-open our Brisbane facility, items located there will be available for sale again on our site and pending consignments will be processed. In the meantime, your items will be safely held in our secure facility. For the most up-to-date information, please visit our FAQs._


Thanks, so I guess that will probably happen to all locations at some point...


----------



## CPG

Michelle1x said:


> Here is what that is about,
> 
> _At The RealReal we are closely monitoring and aligning with COVID-19 guidelines provided by CDC, PHAC and WHO, as well as federal, state and local officials. In response to the shelter-in-place directives in effect through April 7 in numerous Bay Area counties, we will be temporarily closing our Brisbane, Calif., e-commerce center starting March 17.
> 
> One or more of your consigned items is currently located in our Brisbane facility, so we want to provide some additional information on how this will impact your consignment:
> ● All listed items located in Brisbane will be temporarily unavailable on our site and unavailable for purchase. You’ll see these items listed as “Update in Progress” on your My Sales page.
> ● All items currently being processed for consignment in Brisbane will be temporarily halted.
> ● Any items in Brisbane that you’ve requested be returned to you but do not yet show a tracking number on your My Sales page will be returned to you after April 7.
> As soon as we are safely able to re-open our Brisbane facility, items located there will be available for sale again on our site and pending consignments will be processed. In the meantime, your items will be safely held in our secure facility. For the most up-to-date information, please visit our FAQs._



I received the same notice this morning. I have several items on consignment with them, all in the Brisbane e-commerce site.  I wish them well for these next 25 days. They are going to need it.


----------



## CPG

muchstuff said:


> Thanks, so I guess that will probably happen to all locations at some point...


Most likely. NYC area now considering mandatory quarantine.


----------



## Michelle1x

CPG said:


> I received the same notice this morning. I have several items on consignment with them, all in the Brisbane e-commerce site.  I wish them well for these next 25 days. They are going to need it.


Yeah - I'm really unhappy because I just sent a ton of stuff to TRR, literally 3 weeks ago.  I have a lot of warmer weather items so I waited until late Feb to send everything.  TRR processed it all, so I know what they are taking but  all the stuff I expected back is locked up for a month.
Everything I send goes to their Brisbane warehouse, since I am west coast.


----------



## CPG

Michelle1x said:


> Yeah - I'm really unhappy because I just sent a ton of stuff to TRR, literally 3 weeks ago.  I have a lot of warmer weather items so I waited until late Feb to send everything.  TRR processed it all, so I know what they are taking but  all the stuff I expected back is locked up for a month.
> Everything I send goes to their Brisbane warehouse, since I am west coast.


That's not good. As early as three days ago I got an email from my client account representative urging me to gather together items and send them along. Email notice came in as well about the promotion they were having, again urging sales. So I suspect they were blindsided by the president's new rules and by CA deciding on implementing what is effectively martial law in the Bay Area, but what are you going to do?


----------



## CeeJay

YIKES!!! .. I am SO glad that I have nothing there!!!  For a company who is not doing that great to begin with, boy .. this is really going to be another nail in their coffin.  Not that I blame them; they are doing the right thing .. but I do feel bad for folks that have items on consignment there!!!


----------



## Michelle1x

CeeJay said:


> YIKES!!! .. I am SO glad that I have nothing there!!!  For a company who is not doing that great to begin with, boy .. this is really going to be another nail in their coffin.  Not that I blame them; they are doing the right thing .. but I do feel bad for folks that have items on consignment there!!!


Yeah and the employees of any retailer in the area, which includes TRR's new retail location in SF as well as their Brisbane warehouse.  The Bay Area tech workers are pretty much still working remotely, but anybody in retail was. sent home- most without pay.


----------



## chicklety

Michelle1x said:


> Here is what that is about,
> 
> _At The RealReal we are closely monitoring and aligning with COVID-19 guidelines provided by CDC, PHAC and WHO, as well as federal, state and local officials. In response to the shelter-in-place directives in effect through April 7 in numerous Bay Area counties, we will be temporarily closing our Brisbane, Calif., e-commerce center starting March 17.
> 
> One or more of your consigned items is currently located in our Brisbane facility, so we want to provide some additional information on how this will impact your consignment:
> ● All listed items located in Brisbane will be temporarily unavailable on our site and unavailable for purchase. You’ll see these items listed as “Update in Progress” on your My Sales page.
> ● All items currently being processed for consignment in Brisbane will be temporarily halted.
> ● Any items in Brisbane that you’ve requested be returned to you but do not yet show a tracking number on your My Sales page will be returned to you after April 7.
> As soon as we are safely able to re-open our Brisbane facility, items located there will be available for sale again on our site and pending consignments will be processed. In the meantime, your items will be safely held in our secure facility. For the most up-to-date information, please visit our FAQs._




Is this why the item I've been stalking suddenly shows up as "Not Available" ??


----------



## CeeJay

chicklety said:


> Is this why the item I've been stalking suddenly shows up as "Not Available" ??


YES ..


----------



## CeeJay

Michelle1x said:


> Yeah and the employees of any retailer in the area, which includes TRR's new retail location in SF as well as their Brisbane warehouse.  The Bay Area tech workers are pretty much still working remotely, but anybody in retail was. sent home- most without pay.


True, but it really depends on which type of business the tech folks work in.  If no merchandise is coming in, then they can update their systems with data .. but how long with that take???  I'm seeing a lot of companies decide not to proceed with IT projects because they are uncertain about the future, even in the Entertainment business.  The only ones that I see that seem (subject to change like anything else) to be continuing with IT plans are the Global Financial Services companies and obviously Insurance companies.


----------



## chicklety

CeeJay said:


> YES ..


Thanks CeeJay...stay well, wherever you are


----------



## nicole0612

I received the same email this morning. I had sent in a few bags a couple of weeks ago, listing value about $30K. On one hand, if this extends into the summer or longer, I suppose they will not ever be listed for sale and quite possibly I will not get them back. On the other hand, I’m sure my priorities will be completely different if we get to that point. I am worried for those who work in the service economy in sectors that are being shut down, whether explicitly or effectively so.


----------



## CPG

nicole0612 said:


> I received the same email this morning. I had sent in a few bags a couple of weeks ago, listing value about $30K. On one hand, if this extends into the summer or longer, I suppose they will not ever be listed for sale and quite possibly I will not get them back. On the other hand, I’m sure my priorities will be completely different if we get to that point. I am worried for those who work in the service economy in sectors that are being shut down, whether explicitly or effectively so.


If this extends into the summer months, our economy will have taken the kinds of hits it will take decades to recover from, if ever. I think the American people will give the government these two weeks to prove that this is, indeed, a crisis. After that, I suspect we'll have little tolerance for continued draconian measures. People simply cannot live this way long term. Something will have to give.


----------



## CeeJay

CPG said:


> If this extends into the summer months, our economy will have taken the kinds of hits it will take decades to recover from, if ever. I think the American people will give the government these two weeks to prove that this is, indeed, a crisis. After that, I suspect we'll have little tolerance for continued draconian measures. People simply cannot live this way long term. Something will have to give.


What our healthcare companies (regardless of US, UK, Europe, etc.) need to do ASAP is come up with a vaccine such that this no longer is an issue.  Apparently, there are some medicines that have been tested (preliminary basis), but the results were good.  What frustrates me about the US Drug market in particular are:  1) it takes them FOREVER to get something to market  2) they way overcharge for the drugs (Canada is about 75% cheaper)!!!  

If the Drug companies here (US) do find something and then attempt to sell it for big profits, I truly believe that that will be their demise.  Americans are already pretty pissed off about the Drug Companies, especially as it relates to Insulin and other medications for Diabetes.  If this goes on for months & months, we will see Financial ruin in EPIC proportions world-wide.


----------



## CPG

CeeJay said:


> What our healthcare companies (regardless of US, UK, Europe, etc.) need to do ASAP is come up with a vaccine such that this no longer is an issue.  Apparently, there are some medicines that have been tested (preliminary basis), but the results were good.  What frustrates me about the US Drug market in particular are:  1) it takes them FOREVER to get something to market  2) they way overcharge for the drugs (Canada is about 75% cheaper)!!!
> 
> If the Drug companies here (US) do find something and then attempt to sell it for big profits, I truly believe that that will be their demise.  Americans are already pretty pissed off about the Drug Companies, especially as it relates to Insulin and other medications for Diabetes.  If this goes on for months & months, we will see Financial ruin in EPIC proportions world-wide.


Yes, it's looking like a vaccine is the only hope now, because two weeks ain't gonna cut it if this is indeed as serious as the so-called experts say. And we the people are not mentally prepared to accept any loss of life as the trade-off to preserve our economic health and way of life, regardless of the fact that lives are lost every day, in ways that are both natural and tragic. I don't believe, however, that the government/drug companies will charge for the first round of the vaccine. The optics would just be bad for everyone involved.


----------



## muchstuff

CeeJay said:


> What our healthcare companies (regardless of US, UK, Europe, etc.) need to do ASAP is come up with a vaccine such that this no longer is an issue.  Apparently, there are some medicines that have been tested (preliminary basis), but the results were good.  What frustrates me about the US Drug market in particular are:  1) it takes them FOREVER to get something to market  2) they way overcharge for the drugs (Canada is about 75% cheaper)!!!
> 
> If the Drug companies here (US) do find something and then attempt to sell it for big profits, I truly believe that that will be their demise.  Americans are already pretty pissed off about the Drug Companies, especially as it relates to Insulin and other medications for Diabetes.  If this goes on for months & months, we will see Financial ruin in EPIC proportions world-wide.


I’d be surprised to find Canada 75% cheaper on a lot of prescription meds. We have govt. coverage to an extent and I’m fortunate to have extended coverage but It doesn’t cover all drugs and I’ve found many of them to be really expensive.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Maybe TRR made a mistake shutting down it's Brisbane offices so fast? It seems that other online companies are still fully operational and can ship. I realize getting the majority of employees out was necessary but most companies can run with a skeleton crew and still ship items (for now). And with people sitting around at home there are still some shoppers. They could have just stopped consignments and worked with current inventory. I do have a consignment with them and also a payment due so I have no idea what'll happen. If it was a B/K or other high priced item I'd probably be worried and want the bag back.


----------



## girlhasbags

CPG said:


> That's not good. As early as three days ago I got an email from my client account representative urging me to gather together items and send them along. Email notice came in as well about the promotion they were having, again urging sales. So I suspect they were blindsided by the president's new rules and by CA deciding on implementing what is effectively martial law in the Bay Area, but what are you going to do?


I got the same email about consigning and never got around to it thank goodness. I have a return for them and it has been rerouted to NJ. The things you see coming soon is most probably in CA.


----------



## CeeJay

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Maybe TRR made a mistake shutting down it's Brisbane offices so fast? It seems that other online companies are still fully operational and can ship. I realize getting the majority of employees out was necessary but most companies can run with a skeleton crew and still ship items (for now). And with people sitting around at home there are still some shoppers. They could have just stopped consignments and worked with current inventory. I do have a consignment with them and also a payment due so I have no idea what'll happen. If it was a B/K or other high priced item I'd probably be worried and want the bag back.


CA is on full lock-down quarantine, and San Francisco (Brisbane is up in that area) was on lock-down before it went state-wide.  So, in some respects, TRR had no choice.  I'm just wondering if they are going to make it because in their Investor Prospectus, it noted that they did not expect to turn a profit "_in the unforeseeable future_"!!!!!!  HOLY CRAP!!!


----------



## chicklety

I did a little search test on therealreal last night and this morning... from what I can see it appears that about 1,000 Chanel bags sold in less than the last 24 hours.....I found that fascinating


----------



## muchstuff

chicklety said:


> I did a little search test on therealreal last night and this morning... from what I can see it appears that about 1,000 Chanel bags sold in less than the last 24 hours.....I found that fascinating


Stress shopping. I do that too but so far I've held back. More from lack of funds than anything else!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

chicklety said:


> I did a little search test on therealreal last night and this morning... from what I can see it appears that about 1,000 Chanel bags sold in less than the last 24 hours.....I found that fascinating


No way I believe that! They keep sold items up for quite some time after the item is sold, even after several months I sometimes see a bag I bought still showing in the sold section. I don't think you can see real-time sales with them. Unless you have a special method you used??


----------



## chicklety

ccbaggirl89 said:


> No way I believe that! They keep sold items up for quite some time after the item is sold, even after several months I sometimes see a bag I bought still showing in the sold section. I don't think you can see real-time sales with them. Unless you have a special method you used??



I just did the sort to show sold items first. I tested it in relation to a search by a different brand of skirt that I ordered in Feb. In both cases I can see my purchase and then what appears to be purchases made after my orders. When I placed my Feb. order I did the search that instant and my purchase was first/on top. It seemed valid but of course I am not 100% certain. Hopefully others here can chime in...


----------



## chicklety

Not that it really matters, I was just surprised


----------



## Pagan

You should guard your SSN and DOB zealously; identity theft gold. 
Don't share this - seriously. They should not be asking for this. I'm in financial services and we see people fall for this stuff all the time. Your employer, government agencies, your financial institutions who need to issue tax receipts. No one else needs SSN.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

CeeJay said:


> BOOM!!! .. this is WHAT I HATE!!!  Nowadays, most folks do not make a profit .. at least I haven't in a very long time!  So, why should I have to pay taxes on what I've sold!  As I said before, when I have bought the item, I'm paying Sales Tax .. and then I have to pay Income tax when I sell it .. *HECK NO*!!!



Even if the Real Real is doing this to report to the IRS, you don't have to pay taxes on your proceeds because you took a loss. 

Suppose they report the sale to the IRS. Then, you can do one of two things. One, you could ignore it on your tax returns. If the IRS happens to cross check your return with The Real Real's reporting, they may send you a letter asking you about the discrepancy. After that, you just send them a letter telling them you sold the bag for $X, and you paid $Y for it (maybe provide a receipt), and $X < $Y. No fines, no problem. 

Or, you could include it on your tax return (I believe on Schedule D - https://www.irs.gov/instructions/i1040sd). You'd include the "gains" as a negative number, it _would not_ get deducted from your adjusted gross income, and you _would not_ pay taxes on anything. The latter is the more technically correct way of doing things, but it's complicated. The reality is that the odds of the IRS crosschecking your personal return with The Real Real's are probably low.

See here for more info: https://www.hrblock.com/tax-center/income/other-income/capital-gains-garage-sale/

The only thing I don't know is how this works at the state level, so if you have state income tax, you'd have to check to make sure the rules are the same.


----------



## giantswing

I have a love/hate relationship w TRR. 

Bought a couple of Derek Lam sweaters NWT that I will wear to death, and got a 50$ credit. Tried to use it on NWT Theory pants, but they were 100% miss sized - thought I was getting a size 2-4 but received them and they were a size 10. Returned them, which they were great about. So used the refund credit to buy what I thought was a sleeveless black Lanvin top in "excellent" condition. Received a navy blue 3/4 sleeve Lanvin sweater in it's place - although it is WNT. Haven't tried it on yet but man I do not want to deal with this again.

If you have the patience, their customer service is excellent and super fast in response. But man, their shipping fees are a disgrace and someone is asleep at the wheel.


----------



## CeeJay

giantswing said:


> I have a love/hate relationship w TRR.
> 
> Bought a couple of Derek Lam sweaters NWT that I will wear to death, and got a 50$ credit. Tried to use it on NWT Theory pants, but they were 100% miss sized - thought I was getting a size 2-4 but received them and they were a size 10. Returned them, which they were great about. So used the refund credit to buy what I thought was a sleeveless black Lanvin top in "excellent" condition. Received a navy blue 3/4 sleeve Lanvin sweater in it's place - although it is WNT. Haven't tried it on yet but man I do not want to deal with this again.
> 
> If you have the patience, their customer service is excellent and super fast in response. But man, their shipping fees are a disgrace and someone is asleep at the wheel.


You are NOT the only one!  I have gotten some bargains of the century with them (especially Jewelry when they didn't know the designer), but I've also had some MAJOR issues with them to the point where I had to send a personal letter (from my attorney) to their CEO!  I wrote about it way back, but no way should anyone have to do that!


----------



## nicole0612

I wonder when my consigned items will ever be available for sale or be able to be returned to me. I understand of course, and safety is the top priority, but surely one person at a time can go into the warehouse and process items. Fashionphile and other online resale companies in California are still open with delayed shipping. My items were all photographed and ready to list, but cannot be listed online or returned to me indefinitely since they are in the California warehouse. Over one month and counting, I am beginning to lose hope. I have 4 items over $5,000 with them, so I wish they would at least start processing/return the higher value items.


----------



## Storm702

nicole0612 said:


> I wonder when my consigned items will ever be available for sale or be able to be returned to me. I understand of course, and safety is the top priority, but surely one person at a time can go into the warehouse and process items. Fashionphile and other online resale companies in California are still open with delayed shipping. My items were all photographed and ready to list, but cannot be listed online or returned to me indefinitely since they are in the California warehouse. Over one month and counting, I am beginning to lose hope. I have 4 items over $5,000 with them, so I wish they would at least start processing/return the higher value items.


I feel you! My situation isn't as invested as yours (a $300 Bal at Fashionphile), but it is a bit unnerving. I had recieved my quote March 16. It went to spam, so I didn't see it until March 18. I called & asked if they were still accepting items in light of developing circumstances. (IL went on shelter in place March 20, so it was still iffy to us.) The associate I spoke to assured me there weren't any changes on their end & they were definitely accepting quoted items. Then on the 20th, their page changed to COVID19 info. Long story short, I shipped March 19, my bag was delivered on March 25, received on April 7, & is currently being processed. Fashionphile's website says they are taking 2-3 weeks to issue payment after authentication, so we shall see. (I am confident  my bag is authentic, purchased from HG bags w/ tags) 

So not actually TRR, just wanted to give you my expeience with a similar service in a similar area[emoji846]


----------



## nicole0612

Storm702 said:


> I feel you! My situation isn't as invested as yours (a $300 Bal at Fashionphile), but it is a bit unnerving. I had recieved my quote March 16. It went to spam, so I didn't see it until March 18. I called & asked if they were still accepting items in light of developing circumstances. (IL went on shelter in place March 20, so it was still iffy to us.) The associate I spoke to assured me there weren't any changes on their end & they were definitely accepting quoted items. Then on the 20th, their page changed to COVID19 info. Long story short, I shipped March 19, my bag was delivered on March 25, received on April 7, & is currently being processed. Fashionphile's website says they are taking 2-3 weeks to issue payment after authentication, so we shall see. (I am confident  my bag is authentic, purchased from HG bags w/ tags)
> 
> So not actually TRR, just wanted to give you my expeience with a similar service in a similar area[emoji846]



Thank you for sharing your experience. It sounds promising that your bag is slowly making its way through the pipeline. Hopefully you will have your payment soon!


----------



## Michelle1x

nicole0612 said:


> I wonder when my consigned items will ever be available for sale or be able to be returned to me. I understand of course, and safety is the top priority, but surely one person at a time can go into the warehouse and process items. Fashionphile and other online resale companies in California are still open with delayed shipping. My items were all photographed and ready to list, but cannot be listed online or returned to me indefinitely since they are in the California warehouse. Over one month and counting, I am beginning to lose hope. I have 4 items over $5,000 with them, so I wish they would at least start processing/return the higher value items.


I'm in the exact same boat.  People with bags are better off than the clothing consigners I think (mine are clothing)- because these delays mean you could miss the season, and then TRR starts discounting so deeply.  I sent a box of spring stuff to them literally 2 weeks before the shelter in place order.  Everything went to Brisbane for me.  If we get close to June and they finally open back up, I will probably just request my things to be returned.  Once June/July hits, people start thinking about fall.


----------



## nicole0612

Michelle1x said:


> I'm in the exact same boat.  People with bags are better off than the clothing consigners I think (mine are clothing)- because these delays mean you could miss the season, and then TRR starts discounting so deeply.  I sent a box of spring stuff to them literally 2 weeks before the shelter in place order.  Everything went to Brisbane for me.  If we get close to June and they finally open back up, I will probably just request my things to be returned.  Once June/July hits, people start thinking about fall.



I totally agree with you about the timeliness issue. One of my items was a brand new Chanel seasonal bag. It would have sold for a lot more in the current season compared to whenever it is finally for sale!


----------



## lyseiki8

https://www.sfchronicle.com/busines...-RealReal-lays-off-235-employees-15200902.php


----------



## Storm702

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience. It sounds promising that your bag is slowly making its way through the pipeline. Hopefully you will have your payment soon!


Update: Fashionphile emailed today to say payment has been initiated. 

I wish all of you luck in the items you have sent, hopefully you will see movement soon! Please stay safe & be well


----------



## nicole0612

Storm702 said:


> Update: Fashionphile emailed today to say payment has been initiated.
> 
> I wish all of you luck in the items you have sent, hopefully you will see movement soon! Please stay safe & be well



Thank you, and I’m glad to hear your good news! That must be a relief.
I received a call today out of the blue from The RealReal asking if I wanted to consign more items. I told the representative that since my current items were still in limbo in a California warehouse I was not interested in consigning anything else at this time. The representative told me that she would check on the status and called me back about 10 minutes later, saying that they were being shipped from California to New Jersey to be processed, and that some items had progressed to the stage of having photographs taken for listing on the site. I am somewhat ambivalent at this point whether to just see the process through, but I suppose I will give it a couple more weeks to see what happens.
My concierge representative had sent me a nice text a few days ago alerting me that she was resigning. I am not surprised. I couldn’t read the full article posted above since it seems to have a firewall, but the gist is not promising or surprising.


----------



## Lobster99

jennlt said:


> I have an account with TRR and I haven't received that email, either. I would never give them that information.



its not an email!! If you update the app, once it installs the new version and you go to TRR, you get a yellow banner on My Sales saying you must supply this information in order to receive consignor payments due to “federal regulations”. This seems really dodgy to me and I am not sure what to do. They WILL share this information with others, but I have no idea who or why.?  It sounds like if you don’t supply it they won’t pay you.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Lobster99 said:


> its not an email!! If you update the app, once it installs the new version and you go to TRR, you get a yellow banner on My Sales saying you must supply this information in order to receive consignor payments due to “federal regulations”. This seems really dodgy to me and I am not sure what to do. They WILL share this information with others, but I have no idea who or why.?  It sounds like if you don’t supply it they won’t pay you.




Looks like a previous replier found a way around it:



kipp said:


> I have sold a lot (at a loss, also) on TRR over the last year and received a request on my TRR sales page for SSN for my direct deposits.  I phoned them and asked what this was about, as I also didn't want anything going to the IRS or needing to give them my sensitive information.  I was told that it was only for the direct deposits (not mailed checks) and it was due to their changing their vendor for implementing the direct deposits and that these payments would be more secure this way.  Needless to say, I don't believe them, and changed my payment to mailed checks and have not been asked for my SSN anymore.  HTH


----------



## cathe_kim

Does anyone else think it's odd that The Real Real is requiring sellers to give their date of birth and last 4 digits of SSN to comply with federal regulations and to process payment? I don't know which "federal regulation" they are referring to and when I asked customer service about it, they said I don't need to provide it if I continue to receive my payments in the same method. 

Also, I have another issue with The Real Real. I bought a pair of Chanel boots and Prada boots that I had returned. They received the return last week and refunded me for the Prada boots only and initiated ANOTHER return for the Chanel boots. So instead of providing me a refund for the Chanel, they started another return and gave me a shipping label. WTH? Now the RMAs are not identical and customer service is giving me different reasons for the delay: I haven't sent in the Chanel boots because the second shipping label hasn't been accepted by UPS, they're re-authenticating the Chanel boots, etc. 

It sucks because I JUST consigned 20+ items with them on Monday and on the way to the warehouse. I think at this point I might start a dispute with my credit card company because clearly customer service has no idea what they're doing. However, I'm worried that they might close my account and do not return my consigned items.


----------



## Alxii

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The video was alarming, especially if you buy preloved from them. But it's not like Fashionphile, Yoogi's or any other place is any better, they all get stuff wrong from time to time and post fakes.


----------



## Alxii

Fashionphile and Yoogis might make mistakes sometimes, but TheRealReal is the only consignment store that does not allow returns. Even if you prove that your item is fake they will tell you that you are wrong and they only sell authentic goods.


----------



## muchstuff

Alxii said:


> Fashionphile and Yoogis might make mistakes sometimes, but TheRealReal is the only consignment store that does not allow returns. Even if you prove that your item is fake they will tell you that you are wrong and they only sell authentic goods.


I’ve returned two or three bags when there has been a discrepancy between the listing and what I’ve received. Customer  service has always been very polite and professional in my experience.


----------



## cralleycat

i hate to rain any more on the parade but I also just had an unscrupulous business dealing with the realreal. They recently had a promotion for site credit awards based on the amount you spent. I purchased a few things a decided to splurge  (for me anyway) and buy an Ippolita Necklace to take me to the next award level. It was a multi item order and when it came, the Necklace was not in the shipment. I waited a couple more days and when it wasn't shipped 7 days after purchase, I sent an email to customer service.. they looked into it and after a couple more days, they said there was a warehouse inventory error and the necklace wasn't available. They refunded the purchase price and it knocked me down to the next lower award tier so I asked that they award the higher award since I did what was required ,, and even spent the refund on another purchase so i would still meet the threshold for the higher award. She said since i met the requirements, she would request for the original award and that if approved i would receive email with the promo code for the credit. I found out today that not only did they deny the request, they also have the very necklace that "wasn't available", for sale at a higher price!.. I would be very leery of doing business with them.. they are not the company they used to be..


----------



## muchstuff

I just posted this on another thread... I will reiterate that until now I've had nothing but good relations with TRR but this just pissed me off.

"It was a good run but we're done. The last couple of years I've purchased from TRR and have been reasonably happy. When covid hit and the borders closed I emailed AND called TRR to ask what country of origin they put on the bags when they shipped internationally, fully expecting to hear that Italy, France etc., would be listed. I was told that they AlWAYS (their word) put the USA as country of origin. Great, I thought, being Canadian and part of the Free Trade Agreement that means no duty for me. 
So, I purchase my Hermes bag and am charged $200 duty because France was listed as country of origin. Call TRR and they're very apologetic and give me a site credit which I use to purchase another bag. Charged duty again. This time they say that the first time the credit was a courtesy and that it's up to me to pay tax and duty. Well yes, it is, but based on their advice the duty shouldn't have been charged. No apology for the incorrect info (which I have in writing) only a statement saying I need to deal with Canada customs. Uh, no, they won't do anything because TRR put Italy as the country or origin. Let me say again, I have no problem paying tax and duty, but based my decision to ship to Canada on TRR's incorrect information. 
So, for the lack of an $80 site credit they've lost a loyal customer (over two dozen bags in the last two years). Not the way I'd run a business but there you are."


----------



## Love Of My Life

cralleycat said:


> i hate to rain any more on the parade but I also just had an unscrupulous business dealing with the realreal. They recently had a promotion for site credit awards based on the amount you spent. I purchased a few things a decided to splurge  (for me anyway) and buy an Ippolita Necklace to take me to the next award level. It was a multi item order and when it came, the Necklace was not in the shipment. I waited a couple more days and when it wasn't shipped 7 days after purchase, I sent an email to customer service.. they looked into it and after a couple more days, they said there was a warehouse inventory error and the necklace wasn't available. They refunded the purchase price and it knocked me down to the next lower award tier so I asked that they award the higher award since I did what was required ,, and even spent the refund on another purchase so i would still meet the threshold for the higher award. She said since i met the requirements, she would request for the original award and that if approved i would receive email with the promo code for the credit. I found out today that not only did they deny the request, they also have the very necklace that "wasn't available", for sale at a higher price!.. I would be very leery of doing business with them.. they are not the company they used to be..



Not raining on anyone's parade. The experiences that many of us have shared just gives us insight into how
this company does business.
I have had several episodes with incorrect measurements, smells & condition not described accurately.
TRR unfortunately has a poorly trained staff & the customer service leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Love Of My Life

muchstuff said:


> I just posted this on another thread... I will reiterate that until now I've had nothing but good relations with TRR but this just pissed me off.
> 
> "It was a good run but we're done. The last couple of years I've purchased from TRR and have been reasonably happy. When covid hit and the borders closed I emailed AND called TRR to ask what country of origin they put on the bags when they shipped internationally, fully expecting to hear that Italy, France etc., would be listed. I was told that they AlWAYS (their word) put the USA as country of origin. Great, I thought, being Canadian and part of the Free Trade Agreement that means no duty for me.
> So, I purchase my Hermes bag and am charged $200 duty because France was listed as country of origin. Call TRR and they're very apologetic and give me a site credit which I use to purchase another bag. Charged duty again. This time they say that the first time the credit was a courtesy and that it's up to me to pay tax and duty. Well yes, it is, but based on their advice the duty shouldn't have been charged. No apology for the incorrect info (which I have in writing) only a statement saying I need to deal with Canada customs. Uh, no, they won't do anything because TRR put Italy as the country or origin. Let me say again, I have no problem paying tax and duty, but based my decision to ship to Canada on TRR's incorrect information.
> So, for the lack of an $80 site credit they've lost a loyal customer (over two dozen bags in the last two years). Not the way I'd run a business but there you are."



My sentiments exactly.. It was a good run & now it's over.. Time to move on to other internet sites that will
value & respect a client with a history. Two dozen bags in the last two years is pretty good. I'd be fighting
left & right to keep you as a client.
I stopped making purchases from TRR because their measurements were inaccurate, the descriptions
were often not clear & wrong & at times there was a "smell" from storage or not proper handling of the item
There is a big turnover at TRR & it is now reflecting across the board from cs down shipping
Retailing is going to be very challenging going forward& if sites like TRR are not going to step up
to the plate & treat clients & acknowledge their 'errors" they will take a hit & I think it will be a BIG ONE!


----------



## muchstuff

Love Of My Life said:


> My sentiments exactly.. It was a good run & now it's over.. Time to move on to other internet sites that will
> value & respect a client with a history. Two dozen bags in the last two years is pretty good. I'd be fighting
> left & right to keep you as a client.
> I stopped making purchases from TRR because their measurements were inaccurate, the descriptions
> were often not clear & wrong & at times there was a "smell" from storage or not proper handling of the item


All of this things, yes, but I did manage to get some great bags from them. Even with their faults I'd love to have continued to shop there but when the error was clearly theirs (I emailed CS and asked them to pass my thoughts to management, along with a copy of the email I received with the erroneous info) and they won't make restitution, I'll vote with my wallet.


----------



## CeeJay

Most know about my early experiences with TRR; the out-&-out theft of my jewelry (_high-end_) and my battle with them (_had to bring in an Attorney_).  Bottom line, the whole concept and funding was a Private Equity venture .. which, in itself is interesting given that there were originally 3 partners (_limited partnership_) but then one of them (_a large & very reputable investor_) pulled out last year (_can't blame them when the Prospectus clearly stated that "the RealReal does not see a profit in the foreseeable future_") - *WHAT*?????   

This type of business really requires someone to understand the consignment market, and TRR's CEO not only doesn't, but alas .. she is just in it for the $$$.  Even some of their locations are so ridiculous; why the need for a huge Home Office in the middle of San Francisco (KA-CHING $$$$$) .. oh yeah, because that is where the CEO lives!  

I think (_at I have found this to be the case in most situations_), the folks that work there are nice and they do mean well, but they are overseen by others who are also all about the $$$ (_that's Corporate America today_).  Like @muchstuff , I managed to get some MEGA-deals on not only Balenciaga bags, but Jewelry (_where they had ZERO clue of the designer_)!!!  Alas, not so much the case anymore and given that I'm not working, can't afford sh!t anyhow (BOO )!!!   In general, I say *caveat emptor* in regards to buying/dealing with TRR.


----------



## Anesthestia

*Anyone ever had a consigned item returned to them from The RealReal WEEKS after it was already listed and sold? 
*
A few days ago I got an email telling me that "A shipment containing your returned consignment items is on its way." and inside is one of my consigned items. When I look at my account, this item is now labelled "inferior quality", which I'm told often means that they deemed the item fake (it's not, and besides, this item has been listed for sale by them since March!).

Quite odd, all I can imagine is perhaps whoever purchased my item reported it fake and decided to return it, and The RealReal sided with them and so sent my item back? But it had passed the initial inspections, and had been for sale for more than two months with the original brand label. When it had finally sold about 2 weeks ago, I'd thought that was done and finished. Quite odd.


----------



## bisousx

Was your item listed with eligibility for return?

Sorry this happened to you. I hope the buyer did not do a bait and switch.


----------



## Anesthestia

bisousx said:


> Was your item listed with eligibility for return?
> 
> Sorry this happened to you. I hope the buyer did not do a bait and switch.



No, my item wasn't eligible for return! I highly doubt it's a bait and switch since it's not very expensive, and not a common item. Thanks for posting


----------



## BeautyAddict58

When you get it back, do check it over carefully. It is possible that the buyer returned it damaged and TRR did not want to have to pay for it or deal with it.


----------



## aerinha

That is weird. Never had that happen, but they refused to list a vintage ring because the star sapphire was created. Gold and diamonds are real, I was honest it was a synthetic star and my “consignment coordinator” of the month said it was fine to send. But back it came.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Anesthestia said:


> *Anyone ever had a consigned item returned to them from The RealReal WEEKS after it was already listed and sold?
> *
> A few days ago I got an email telling me that "A shipment containing your returned consignment items is on its way." and inside is one of my consigned items. When I look at my account, this item is now labelled "inferior quality", which I'm told often means that they deemed the item fake (it's not, and besides, this item has been listed for sale by them since March!).
> 
> Quite odd, all I can imagine is perhaps whoever purchased my item reported it fake and decided to return it, and The RealReal sided with them and so sent my item back? But it had passed the initial inspections, and had been for sale for more than two months with the original brand label. When it had finally sold about 2 weeks ago, I'd thought that was done and finished. Quite odd.



Is it possible that the buyer had a third party authenticate the item & TRR took it back based on the info they received?


----------



## Love Of My Life

muchstuff said:


> All of this things, yes, but I did manage to get some great bags from them. Even with their faults I'd love to have continued to shop there but when the error was clearly theirs (I emailed CS and asked them to pass my thoughts to management, along with a copy of the email I received with the erroneous info) and they won't make restitution, I'll vote with my wallet.



Many of us did well early on as it seems initially quality control & customer service was more on top of various
situations.
As TRR has grown, many things about the site have taken a back seat & thus issues are not handled as well
as they could or should be.
Out of curiosity did you reach out to the CEO with all your correspondence? I think she should have known
about this experience. I would not be confident asking a CS rep to reach out to upper management to have shared
your thoughts & by the way it is never too late, JMO


----------



## muchstuff

Love Of My Life said:


> Many of us did well early on as it seems initially quality control & customer service was more on top of various
> situations.
> As TRR has grown, many things about the site have taken a back seat & thus issues are not handled as well
> as they could or should be.
> Out of curiosity did you reach out to the CEO with all your correspondence? I think she should have known
> about this experience. I would not be confident asking a CS rep to reach out to upper management to have shared
> your thoughts & by the way it is never too late, JMO


Good idea, I’ve reached out to CS for contact info for their CEO. They can keep the bloody $80 but they were clearly in the wrong and someone owes me an apology.


----------



## Love Of My Life

muchstuff said:


> Good idea, I’ve reached out to CS for contact info for their CEO. They can keep the bloody $80 but they were clearly in the wrong and someone owes me an apology.



If CS is not forthcoming with the information you request, pm me &I will be glad to forward it to you...


----------



## muchstuff

Love Of My Life said:


> If CS is not forthcoming with the information you request, pm me &I will be glad to forward it to you...


Thank you, I’ll give them 24 hours!


----------



## Storm702

I broke up with TRR as well. I purchased a Tempete Bal Day a few months back, spent more than I would normally on any other site, but it was an HG for me. A few days pass, no shipping update. I emailed, waited two business days, no response. I called the next day, they told me due to inventory issues, the bag was no longer available & got a refund plus a $25 site credit that has since expired. The bag was up for sale for a few weeks after that though...[emoji848]


----------



## CeeJay

cralleycat said:


> i hate to rain any more on the parade but I also just had an unscrupulous business dealing with the realreal. They recently had a promotion for site credit awards based on the amount you spent. I purchased a few things a decided to splurge  (for me anyway) and buy an Ippolita Necklace to take me to the next award level. It was a multi item order and when it came, the Necklace was not in the shipment. I waited a couple more days and when it wasn't shipped 7 days after purchase, I sent an email to customer service.. they looked into it and after a couple more days, they said there was a warehouse inventory error and the necklace wasn't available. They refunded the purchase price and it knocked me down to the next lower award tier so I asked that they award the higher award since I did what was required ,, and even spent the refund on another purchase so i would still meet the threshold for the higher award. She said since i met the requirements, she would request for the original award and that if approved i would receive email with the promo code for the credit. I found out today that not only did they deny the request, they also have the very necklace that "wasn't available", for sale at a higher price!.. I would be very leery of doing business with them.. they are not the company they used to be..


Oooooooooooh - that is NASTY!!!  I wonder if you could get them on the "Bait & Switch" law????


----------



## CeeJay

Their CEO is Julie Wainwright .. you can find her email on LinkedIn!


----------



## a.rose_m

Hey guys,
I'm in australia - does anyone know if i go on the real real it'll come up with australian price? I thought the price appeared too cheap like USD cheap.... nothing changed in check out. No AUD written next to it!


----------



## muchstuff

a.rose_m said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm in australia - does anyone know if i go on the real real it'll come up with australian price? I thought the price appeared too cheap like USD cheap.... nothing changed in check out. No AUD written next to it!


When I buy from Canada it doesn’t convert, US dollars only.


----------



## a.rose_m

muchstuff said:


> When I buy from Canada it doesn’t convert, US dollars only.


 
interesting so when do you find out the 'real' price?


----------



## rutabaga

Alright so I had two good experiences with TRR (a large YSL SdJ and a vintage Chanel) and now a bad one. I ordered a black Chanel reissue tote and it arrived with white stains all over the front of the bag and white animal hair (my guess is dog or cat) on the inside lining. The bag was final sale but I e-mailed CS and they promptly sent me a return label. I received a confirmation e-mail yesterday that the bag was returned to their warehouse so now I wait for the refund... they deduct the initial shipping cost even though they sent me a dirty bag, right? Maybe I can ask for it to be refunded? I really liked the bag and would've kept it had it not been stained. It looked like someone's latte or ice cream dripped on the front.. ugh.


----------



## jenlee8751

Alxii said:


> Fashionphile and Yoogis might make mistakes sometimes, but TheRealReal is the only consignment store that does not allow returns. Even if you prove that your item is fake they will tell you that you are wrong and they only sell authentic goods.


I’ve returned a couple of fake items and their customer service has been fantastic and given me a refund promptly.


----------



## Haughty

i*bella said:


> Alright so I had two good experiences with TRR (a large YSL SdJ and a vintage Chanel) and now a bad one. I ordered a black Chanel reissue tote and it arrived with white stains all over the front of the bag and white animal hair (my guess is dog or cat) on the inside lining. The bag was final sale but I e-mailed CS and they promptly sent me a return label. I received a confirmation e-mail yesterday that the bag was returned to their warehouse so now I wait for the refund... they deduct the initial shipping cost even though they sent me a dirty bag, right? Maybe I can ask for it to be refunded? I really liked the bag and would've kept it had it not been stained. It looked like someone's latte or ice cream dripped on the front.. ugh.


I Think it might help if you have the name of someone rather than just CS for your shipping refund.   I can PM you the name of the person I go through when I have concerns if you think that will help you


----------



## QuelleFromage

Does anyone know...is TRR back open for home pickups? I want to get rid of a LOT of things (mostly shoes and clothing) and even though I know they're less than ideal, they're the only service I know that will come and take the items off your hands......


----------



## nicole0612

QuelleFromage said:


> Does anyone know...is TRR back open for home pickups? I want to get rid of a LOT of things (mostly shoes and clothing) and even though I know they're less than ideal, they're the only service I know that will come and take the items off your hands......


Yes, at least in my area (Seattle). They wear masks and ask that you do the same. Send your rep photos through text, they will come back to you with a quote, then they will pick them up. Email confirmation comes later that day. They don’t come inside your home for the process like they used to.


----------



## QuelleFromage

nicole0612 said:


> Yes, at least in my area (Seattle). They wear masks and ask that you do the same. Send your rep photos through text, they will come back to you with a quote, then they will pick them up. Email confirmation comes later that day. They don’t come inside your home for the process like they used to.


Thank you!!!


----------



## 880

QuelleFromage said:


> Does anyone know...is TRR back open for home pickups? I want to get rid of a LOT of things (mostly shoes and clothing) and even though I know they're less than ideal, they're the only service I know that will come and take the items off your hands......


 Ive been getting RR consignment solicitation emails, but I think they’re just doing the thing where they  send you a mailing label and you can leave a box with doorman/other for UPS pick up. I Haven’t done it recently and have never done the virtual thing though, just filled out a list in the past.


----------



## Pksz

muchstuff said:


> When I buy from Canada it doesn’t convert, US dollars only.


You have an option to choose CAD on this first page and once you log in with your account - all prices are shown in CAD.


----------



## rutabaga

Haughty said:


> I Think it might help if you have the name of someone rather than just CS for your shipping refund.   I can PM you the name of the person I go through when I have concerns if you think that will help you



They processed my refund yesterday, less the original shipping of $11.95. I don't think I'm going to ask for it to be refunded because they had to pay to ship the bag to me, even if it was stained. 

Unfortunately, they relisted the bag with no mention of the white stains on the front:



			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/chanel-leather-reissue-tote-7r9b4?position=23


----------



## liheng

Caution when you send consignment to TRR, I have sent three bags to TRR and after almost two months, they told me they only received one bag and they claimed that they never saw the other two bags which I clearly put in the package. One of them is a Hermes kelly vintage that I purchased on TRR, the other one is Givenchy, together it worths 3500 USD. I guess it's their words again mine now. Even though I sent them pictures of the bags. They can still deny they didn't receive them. Basically whatever you sent, they could simply deny saying they didn't receive it... Unbelievable. 

Don't know if others out there have had similar experiences and how you have dealt with it. Very disappointing. I would never consign or buy anything from The real real again.


----------



## coloradolvr

What a nightmare.  I haven't heard great things about them, so I have avoided either selling to or buying from them.  I hope you are able to resolve your issue.


----------



## rutabaga

Wow that's ridiculous if they were in the same box. It's not even like they can pretend they only received 1 of 3 boxes and claim the other 2 as lost. 

I wonder if you asked for a receipt when you dropped the package? Usually the receipt (I'm thinking UPS) will state the package weight. If your LV bag was light and the total weight was say, 10 lbs for example, there must've been other items in the same package. This sounds like an inside job by their warehouse staff... I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Sorry that this happened to you 

What I've learned over the years (both selling and purchasing from consignment, including high end auctions) is to make a video of the process of you packaging the item in its entirety, and including a special mark on the box that would have to be identified in their videos so that you are less likely to be scammed. For added protection, take a photo of you dropping off the item or handing to a ups, etc person so that there is no doubt that you sent the same package in your video (with your mark -- even if it's just a messy but recognizable star drawn with a sharpie). I know this is extra work, but is nothing compared to the nightmare you will face when being scammed (or dealing with items that have been damaged en route). I actually do the same even for items I purchase directly from VCA, etc. You never know what will happen in the process, and this is your only evidence and protection.

Likewise, I take a video of all unpackings of boxes I receive (with a high value item), including showing all the corners, etc of the package, the front label clearly, and of me opening the contents inside. This will help if the box arrives damaged, or the item inside is broken or otherwise not what you expected. 

It only took one nightmare to convince me to do these things from now on. Furthermore, these videos are extremely helpful to have for insurance purposes.

Best wishes


----------



## lulilu

I always ship items in separate boxes.  That way they can't deny receiving it if you have the tracking.


----------



## liheng

i*bella said:


> Wow that's ridiculous if they were in the same box. It's not even like they can pretend they only received 1 of 3 boxes and claim the other 2 as lost.
> 
> I wonder if you asked for a receipt when you dropped the package? Usually the receipt (I'm thinking UPS) will state the package weight. If your LV bag was light and the total weight was say, 10 lbs for example, there must've been other items in the same package. This sounds like an inside job by their warehouse staff... I'm sorry this happened to you.


They said the UPS package they received is a small box that can only squeeze one bag in and it's 8 pounds. I sent a large package to fit in 3 bags comfortably, I have no idea at which point things went wrong. I guess i'll have to request a video when they were opening the box. Sigh.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

They do have people willing to come to your home for pick-up if shipping is an issue. As long as you shipped with their label and got a tracking receipt there shouldn't be an issue - they would have the insurance on their end and be able to at least give back some portion of your funds. Did you get a UPS receipt??


----------



## liheng

lulilu said:


> I always ship items in separate boxes.  That way they can't deny receiving it if you have the tracking.


I know. I don't think i'll ever consign in shipment. Safest is to drop it off by yourself((


----------



## liheng

ccbaggirl89 said:


> They do have people willing to come to your home for pick-up if shipping is an issue. As long as you shipped with their label and got a tracking receipt there shouldn't be an issue - they would have the insurance on their end and be able to at least give back some portion of your funds. Did you get a UPS receipt??


Yes, I did ship with their tracking label by UPS. UPS didn't show up to pick up so I just dropped it off. They said their internal investigator will investigate again and let me know in a week but I'm not so hopeful. Thank you!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

liheng said:


> Yes, I did ship with their tracking label by UPS. UPS didn't show up to pick up so I just dropped it off. They said their internal investigator will investigate again and let me know in a week but I'm not so hopeful. Thank you!


Good luck. As someone said, the weight on your receipt might help. I have consigned with them a few times and one issue took several months to resolve. They are not the best


----------



## liheng

Comfortably Numb said:


> Sorry that this happened to you
> 
> What I've learned over the years (both selling and purchasing from consignment, including high end auctions) is to make a video of the process of you packaging the item in its entirety, and including a special mark on the box that would have to be identified in their videos so that you are less likely to be scammed. For added protection, take a photo of you dropping off the item or handing to a ups, etc person so that there is no doubt that you sent the same package in your video (with your mark -- even if it's just a messy but recognizable star drawn with a sharpie). I know this is extra work, but is nothing compared to the nightmare you will face when being scammed (or dealing with items that have been damaged en route). I actually do the same even for items I purchase directly from VCA, etc. You never know what will happen in the process, and this is your only evidence and protection.
> 
> Likewise, I take a video of all unpackings of boxes I receive (with a high value item), including showing all the corners, etc of the package, the front label clearly, and of me opening the contents inside. This will help if the box arrives damaged, or the item inside is broken or otherwise not what you expected.
> 
> It only took one nightmare to convince me to do these things from now on. Furthermore, these videos are extremely helpful to have for insurance purposes.
> 
> Best wishes


Thanks a lot for your suggestions. I'll have to start doing that in future when I sell anything. It never happened to me before so it never occurred to me to record everything. It is indeed a nightmare. Expensive lessons learnt


----------



## liheng

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Good luck. As someone said, the weight on your receipt might help. I have consigned with them a few times and one issue took several months to resolve. They are not the best


Yea thats unfortunate, I bought a few bags from them before, it was fine. So i never imagined this could have happened. Oh well, they are a big corporation, so there is not much I can do except warning others to take cautionary measure when they do plan do send in shipping.


----------



## liheng

I left them a message on Instagram and they told me to DM, here is what I replied with further details:


----------



## RT1

When I sold a high end watch to a buyer on eBay awhile back, I took pictures of everything and at every step of the packaging, shipping, labels, etc.     
Today, I believe this is a *must do*, and a video would be even more reliable, as there are simply too many dishonest people and scams to be sure that everything is going to turn out well in the end.

I'm so sorry that this happened to you and hope that they can get this resolved to your satisfaction.   
I've seen and heard too many negative comments on TRR to ever deal with them again.


----------



## heytheredelilah

lulilu said:


> I always ship items in separate boxes.  That way they can't deny receiving it if you have the tracking.


This is a great tip.  I always ship my items in one box and never thought things like this can happen.  I’ll be sure to ship one bag at a time from now on.  I hope it was a sincere mistake, but it is scary to think someone could be doing things like this on purpose.


----------



## liheng

RTone said:


> When I sold a high end watch to a buyer on eBay awhile back, I took pictures of everything and at every step of the packaging, shipping, labels, etc.
> Today, I believe this is a *must do*, and a video would be even more reliable, as there are simply too many dishonest people and scams to be sure that everything is going to turn out well in the end.
> 
> I'm so sorry that this happened to you and hope that they can get this resolved to your satisfaction.
> I've seen and heard too many negative comments on TRR to ever deal with them again.


Thank you. It is a MUST do for sure. Lesson learnt!! It's been two months since they received the consignment and after I kept pestering them, they told me two bags are missing. Seriously???


----------



## liheng

Do NOT consign with The real real. They steal your bags. 
Look at all the negative reviews on trustpilot:








						The RealReal is rated "Excellent" with 4.5 / 5 on Trustpilot
					

Do you agree with The RealReal's TrustScore? Voice your opinion today and hear what 4576 customers have already said.




					www.trustpilot.com
				



They lost two of my bags that worth 3500 USD and I started looking into other people's reviews, turned out I'm not alone. So many others have complained that their shipment of expensive bags and clothes are lost. 

Here is my recent negative experience with them:

I have sent three bags to TRR and after almost two months, they told me they only received one bag and they claimed that they never saw the other two bags which I clearly put in the package. One of them is a Hermes kelly vintage that I purchased on TRR, the other one is Givenchy, together it worths 3500 USD. I guess it's their words again mine now. Even though I sent them pictures of the bags. They can still deny they didn't receive them. Don't know if others out there have had similar experiences and how you have dealt with it. Very disappointing. I would never consign again. Why in the beginning when there is a discrepancy between what you receive and the consignment list, nobody contacted me? And when I tried to call, I was Told TRR has received THREE bags and the other two are under processing. I serious don’t think UPS pick up would know what’s inside or take two bags out of the well sealed package, the only thing I can suspect is your consignment receiving process. I don’t think TRR as huge company would do something like this but do you have policies and procedures to prevent your staff to do so? And if you do find out it’s an internal issue, are you able to be transparent or for the sake of the company’s reputation, just blame UPS or customer? Either way it’s unsettling and unethical.

I also uploaded a few other people's reviews FYI. I don't understand why such a terrible company could be a public company???


----------



## liheng

I did more research on TRR and found out so many people had similar experiences with missing items... is it a systematic crime happening within their company? a public traded company??


----------



## Rouge H

Thank you for you’re post and I’m sorry for your experience. It is because of companies like this, when I purchase something I intend to keep it. If not, I will just donate it. TRR has been problematic for quite sometime.


----------



## Tykhe

I always have their van come pick it up at my house. Never had any issues. If you are selling things of high value, they should be willing to send a delivery van.


----------



## CeeJay

Tykhe said:


> Just wondering, those of you who consigned about how long from the point that you sent in your items until they are available for sale on the website? I sent my things in two weeks ago and I haven’t had an update in a while.


I have consigned most high-end Jewelry to TRR, and there are .. FOR SURE .. pros and cons.  They do take a rather hefty percentage, and they pay out the 15th of the next month if your item sells.  They want to sell things very quickly, so after 60 days .. they automatically apply the 20% off .. which kind of pisses me off because what they USED to do was contact you and ASK YOU if you wanted to reduce the price such that the item would sell.  

I absolutely HATE their website, although they have gotten (somewhat) better .. thanks to me biatching about it so much to their personnel.  I also had 3 items stolen .. YUP, you heard me .. it was an inside job, and it took me a good 6 months to get money for the items that "disappeared".  Now that I work with a certain Rep (she's great), it has gotten better and I do plan to consign a few more Jewelry items because I know that I cannot get that $$$ selling them on eBay and forget Poshmark (which I really don't like in many respects)!  Good luck ...


----------



## Catash

What are your experiences selling with TRR? I consigned a few pairs of shoes just to see. The shoes were sold pretty fast even though they were all used (but in very good condition). I am pleasantly surprised! Before the consignment the representative scheduled a virtual zoom meeting with me but did not show up! She also did not apologize afterwards, as if it did not happen. Now she kept emailing me asking me if I have more items for consignment. It is kind of annoying.


----------



## Chanbal

Bored on a Saturday afternoon and decided to browse TRR. Found this cute Chanel, but the asking price is only $50 less than retail for a pre-owned bag. It's time to visit the store. 



Asking Price $5,150.00
Est. Retail $5,200.00


----------



## Chanbal

Catash said:


> What are your experiences selling with TRR? I consigned a few pairs of shoes just to see. The shoes were sold pretty fast even though they were all used (but in very good condition). I am pleasantly surprised! Before the consignment the representative scheduled a virtual zoom meeting with me but did not show up! She also did not apologize afterwards, as if it did not happen. Now she kept emailing me asking me if I have more items for consignment. It is kind of annoying.



I'm also getting their emails, it is time for another closet cleaning.


----------



## Catash

If you don’t have a receipt from UPS, it’s hard to prove that you actually shipped 3 bags. The receipt shows the weight of the shipment and 3 bags would weigh significantly more than one bag. It was unfortunate.


----------



## liheng

Catash said:


> If you don’t have a receipt from UPS, it’s hard to prove that you actually shipped 3 bags. The receipt shows the weight of the shipment and 3 bags would weigh significantly more than one bag. It was unfortunate.


The TRR customer service checked their record and it showed its 8.0 pounds, I think that's about right. No way a light LV denim bag weights that much...


----------



## jenlee8751

Here's an ethical question/dilemma I am currently having： I like to think I am doing a good thing by buying gently used.  I usually check for must-have items on TRR and Fashionphile first before I buy retail as it's greener, eco-friendly, etc.  However, with all of these recent lootings (another heartbreaking day today on the Mag Mile in Chicago), I am now worried that buying any luxury goods on one of these sites - esp NWT items -- will very likely be contributing to criminal activity. I wonder if there is any way for these companies to track stolen merchandise or if they just take these things no questions asked?


----------



## kspurlock1

i*bella said:


> They processed my refund yesterday, less the original shipping of $11.95. I don't think I'm going to ask for it to be refunded because they had to pay to ship the bag to me, even if it was stained.
> 
> Unfortunately, they relisted the bag with no mention of the white stains on the front:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/handbags/totes/chanel-leather-reissue-tote-7r9b4?position=23


did they drop the price when they relisted the bag? do you have pictures of the stained front? thanks


----------



## Catash

Their condition evaluation does not make any sense. One bag that I consigned was listed as excellent with no sign of use. It clearly has some faint scuffs. One pair of shoes was listed as good with moderate wear through out. It was never worn!


----------



## girlhasbags

Catash said:


> Their condition evaluation does not make any sense. One bag that I consigned was listed as excellent with no sign of use. It clearly has some faint scuffs. One pair of shoes was listed as good with moderate wear through out. It was never worn!


I am working with my consignment agent now. Some items I got from the and never worn have been returned due to condition. Well I don’t get that as I got them from you that way


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

This is interesting to read that others have had similar issues. A year ago I’d bought a designer black leather bag. When I received it and was unwrapping the item I noticed that a large part of the bag had completely come apart. It was an obvious issue and I was stunned that TRR had missed it. I reached out immediately with pictures (mere minutes after confirmation of delivery, so they couldn’t accuse me of funny business) and they fought me a bit on accepting the return but eventually did. I shipped it back and received a refund minus the shipping as well as a site credit. I’d had positive experiences prior to and ultimately was fine with the situation.

However my selling experience was not great. I sent them a batch of nice items. Mid-level designer. Nothing crazy, though one item was a brand new silk Marc Jacobs skirt. They sent it back saying it was fake (it was not) and they had somehow sliced the waistband of the skirt. I assume they carelessly opened my package with scissors and cut the skirt. It impacted wearability and frankly pissed me off as they had damaged it. I had to fight them on this. They eventually offered to pay for repairs but denied responsibility.

Once I got my payout I never sold with them again. It was so disappointing. I have purchased from them since and consistently get emails about selling with them despite telling them I never would again. I just sell my stuff now at consignment shops or online.


----------



## k5ml3k

I buy from them but honestly I wouldn’t trust consign to them specially. I just keep hearing horror stories of people’s things not getting taken care of, etc.


----------



## girlhasbags

k5ml3k said:


> I buy from them but honestly I wouldn’t trust consign to them specially. I just keep hearing horror stories of people’s things not getting taken care of, etc.


I consign with them but watch my account very very carefully. I have not been happy with the price some items sell for. As an example the sold a BRAND NEW never worn pair of Bottega Veneta pumps I consigned and I only got like $27.00 for that I was pissed. From now on I put my condition up front if they dont like it then they just send my items back.


----------



## CPG

Fashion resale, regardless of platform, is always an exercise in frustration. Few things will sell for anywhere near what you originally paid for them, even if they are in brand new condition, and even if they do, by the time TRR/eBay/Poshmark/whomever takes their cut you'll make only a handful of dollars. There is a lot of consignment/resale out there and EVERYONE wants a deal. 

If you think TRR is bad, try Poshmark. Just take for instance a beautiful pair of designer suede boots that I've had up for months, in near-new condition. I'm asking a quarter of what I paid for them, have tons of saves, and I regularly get offers for 20 bucks. 

I think the benefit, as jenlee above points out, is that as a buyer it keeps these items out of the landfill, is a great way to recycle/reuse, and a great way to score quality items at a discount. As a seller, though, unless you have a closet full of in demand luxury items that you need to liquidate, the most you'll do is stockpile a bit of extra cash over the long run to put toward a few new things.


----------



## rdgldy

CPG said:


> Fashion resale, regardless of platform, is always an exercise in frustration. Few things will sell for anywhere near what you originally paid for them, even if they are in brand new condition, and even if they do, by the time TRR/eBay/Poshmark/whomever takes their cut you'll make only a handful of dollars. There is a lot of consignment/resale out there and EVERYONE wants a deal.
> 
> If you think TRR is bad, try Poshmark. Just take for instance a beautiful pair of designer suede boots that I've had up for months, in near-new condition. I'm asking a quarter of what I paid for them, have tons of saves, and I regularly get offers for 20 bucks.
> 
> I think the benefit, as jenlee above points out, is that as a buyer it keeps these items out of the landfill, is a great way to recycle/reuse, and a great way to score quality items at a discount. As a seller, though, unless you have a closet full of in demand luxury items that you need to liquidate, the most you'll do is stockpile a bit of extra cash over the long run to put toward a few new things.


Exactly!   TRR is at least easier-once they have my items, I have nothing more to do.  Some extra money for me. Poshmark offers are pretty insulting and I really have no interest in playing their game.


----------



## CPG

rdgldy said:


> Exactly!   TRR is at least easier-once they have my items, I have nothing more to do.  Some extra money for me. Poshmark offers are pretty insulting and I really have no interest in playing their game.


And to think that Poshmark was started as a place to sell high end luxury items, . Now, it's mostly garbage fast fashion.


----------



## rdgldy

CPG said:


> And to think that Poshmark was started as a place to sell high end luxury items, . Now, it's mostly garbage fast fashion.


It sure is!


----------



## CeeJay

TJNEscada said:


> Yes, last Fridays handbag sale was inaccessible.  They need a technology overhaul!


THEY SURE DO .. and I have talked to them quite a bit about it!  I was in contention for their top IT job (essentially, the Product Owner of their Website) and given that my background was in Financial Services .. where you better make sure that the website data is timely, accurate and you have zero downtime!  Well, they sure did take a LOT of my advice on various things (a lot of "new" features that they have were my ideas) .. at the end of the day, they said I was "overqualified" for the job (translation:  too old, too expensive and female).  So, sometimes I just have to laugh and other times, I email their CEO and tell her "fix your effin' website"!


----------



## CeeJay

In regards to shopping TRR, yes .. I have gotten some major deals, but I've also had a few returns due to "condition" issues.  As a very early shopper on TRR, I must say that I have noticed a big change .. the merchandise is not as nice as it used to be.  In the beginning, they really had some AMAZING designer fashion, jewelry, handbags, etc. -- now? .. eh .. I'm seeing a lot of "generic" stuff and yes, the condition is not as good (heck, just this morning I saw a pair of Black Leather Chanel Espadrilles that are in a LOT worse condition than mine .. yet, they were still asking over $600 for them!!!).  In regards to them .. it really is caveat emptor!


----------



## CeeJay

rdgldy said:


> It sure is!


I have gotten to REALLY hate Poshmark!!!!!  The lowball offers are so insulting and then people will "return" things saying "not as described" when I describe everything up to the last stitch!  I'm likely going to be moving all my stuff off and go back to eBay.


----------



## CPG

CeeJay said:


> I have gotten to REALLY hate Poshmark!!!!!  The lowball offers are so insulting and then people will "return" things saying "not as described" when I describe everything up to the last stitch!  I'm likely going to be moving all my stuff off and go back to eBay.


I have always had much better luck selling on eBay, even though I think their return policies are worse than Poshmark's. At least PM buyers must make a decision in three days and Poshmark will often side with the seller. eBay rarely does. I once sold a pair of perfect condition black leather pumps on eBay, took sharp photos of every angle, and the buyer took some kind of white marker and slashed it along one side of one of the shoes, claiming the item was not as advertised. Even though the photos on my site clearly showed unmarked shoes, eBay sided with her. She was at least kind enough to use a marker that wiped off so I could resell them.

So definitely the upside of TRR is that you don't need to deal with any of that B.S. But I also wish they'd tighten up their return window. These are USED items, not new, and to give buyers 10 days to make a decision about whether to keep and another 15 days after that to ship back isn't all that fair to sellers, who can find themselves waiting months instead of weeks for their commission check.


----------



## redhott

I've been consigning with TRR since 2014 and have received close to $60K for items that I otherwise would have given away to family, friends or charity -- for $0.  With a few exceptions (they challenged authenticity of a pair of sandals - fortunately I had all original paperwork, so ultimately they saw it my way; they've turned down some things for "staining" that I can't see) my experience with them has been positive. I particularly appreciate that the TRR rep comes to my house to collect my items.  I've purchased from them too, and haven't been disappointed yet with quality or condition.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Well, I received a scarf which I WOULD have kept if not for this (picture) and a huge stain across which was NOT in the description.  I know these items are preloved and not to expect perfection but to have a hole punched before you own it is not acceptable for me.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

It's Jan. 2021 and I just now received the banner in my account to provide my SSN and DOB. I have always received checks from TRR and my amazing sales are usually about $100 or less with them. I have refused to provide my info and yet when I went to my account it says the check was cut and mailed so it seems like a scare tactic of sorts - if you get a check it appears that the info. isn't really necessary for payment. My own experience and yours may vary!


----------



## VnSoie

I have consigned with them several times and been OK.  Sent in a few scarves in November, and their pricing for on CSGM was ridiculously low, so I requested it be sent back to me.  I decided that for that pow commission, I'd try to love it, since I really wanted one with that predominant color.  They've apparently lost it!  I have documentation that they had it BUT they want to do a "buy out", meaning paying me the commission I would've received had it sold.  I find that unacceptable, a) because their pricing was ridiculous, and b) now I'll have to buy a new one, or hunt for a pre-loved one; either way, the $400 they propose is not getting me very far.  

As an aside, I have found that my knowledge of Hermès is far deeper than theirs, especially among ID'ing leathers and super-popular scarf designs (which they should price at a premium).  

How much compensation would you ask for?


----------



## travelbliss

Just finished reading these horror stories.  Thank you for the warning !!!


----------



## sure_bags

Has anyone had issues with accounts being blocked by TRR? I had two active accounts, honestly due to losing my password on one account so just making a new account and logging in that way. I went to place an order and it was cancelled and every attempt to order is met with credit card error - apparently I have been banned because of multiple accounts? Has anyone experienced this? Im trying to get back on the nice list via customer service, but have my concerns


----------



## Gennas

THey are the worst company ever!!! I have tried to get through to their CS for two days and can never get through. I have emailed them and they never respond!!!


----------



## Danzie89

CaviarChanel said:


> Well, I received a scarf which I WOULD have kept if not for this (picture) and a huge stain across which was NOT in the description.  I know these items are preloved and not to expect perfection but to have a hole punched before you own it is not acceptable for me.
> 
> View attachment 4947748



Ughh that’s horrible! I’ve purchased two things from TRR that had stains that were described as “pristine”. Customer service will refund the high shipping charge, but not much else. I’ve been lucky twice also to get items that were better than described!


----------



## Nessa60

girlhasbags said:


> I consign with them but watch my account very very carefully. I have not been happy with the price some items sell for. As an example the sold a BRAND NEW never worn pair of Bottega Veneta pumps I consigned and I only got like $27.00 for that I was pissed. From now on I put my condition up front if they dont like it then they just send my items back.


Exactly my thoughts...I have also stop consigning with them. A brand new pair of sonia rykiel jeans with tags I git like 13.00 for. When they evaluated my Nina Ricci bag for way under value... I told them to send it back and I sold it for a better price on my own.


----------



## Gennas

Is Julie Cartwright still the CEO. I need to email her. I'm so disgusted with her CS Reps and the quality of items. I received a dress with a hole in it!!! i looked on Linkedin, but her name is not coming up or linked to The real real. Who is in charge? I have also gone on Social Media, but no ever responds


----------



## Gennas

The other issue I have with customer care is I never get anyone in the US!!! I always get HOnodurus.


----------



## Luv n bags

This is probably old news, but TRR is requesting info to adhere to “Federal Regulations”.  Can’t even sell stuff without incurring tax consequences!


----------



## livethelake

Gennas said:


> Is Julie Cartwright still the CEO. I need to email her. I'm so disgusted with her CS Reps and the quality of items. I received a dress with a hole in it!!! i looked on Linkedin, but her name is not coming up or linked to The real real. Who is in charge? I have also gone on Social Media, but no ever responds


Her last name is Wainright.


----------



## nicole0612

Luv n bags said:


> This is probably old news, but TRR is requesting info to adhere to “Federal Regulations”.  Can’t even sell stuff without incurring tax consequences!


Thank you for posting this. It will be more work for what should be an easy process, but you should not need to pay additional taxes if you provide documentation showing that you paid more for the item than you received when it sold.


----------



## Luv n bags

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you for posting this. It will be more work for what should be an easy process, but you should not need to pay additional taxes if you provide documentation showing that you paid more for the item than you received when it sold.


Thanks for the reply.  Unfortunately, I got rid of all my paperwork.  I think if I get site credit, that might alleviate the taxes.


----------



## Nomad

Has anyone encountered a HOLD on an item for hours and hours?? Or know how that can even happen!? Just buy it already! Don’t have the company hold it for you ‘somehow’ while you ‘decide’.  - is my take . 
There has been one item I’d like to purchase and it has been on HOLD since I hopped on at 11am.


----------



## girlhasbags

Gennas said:


> Is Julie Cartwright still the CEO. I need to email her. I'm so disgusted with her CS Reps and the quality of items. I received a dress with a hole in it!!! i looked on Linkedin, but her name is not coming up or linked to The real real. Who is in charge? I have also gone on Social Media, but no ever responds


I believe it is still her


----------



## girlhasbags

That ha


k_alleycat2000 said:


> Has anyone encountered a HOLD on an item for hours and hours?? Or know how that can even happen!? Just buy it already! Don’t have the company hold it for you ‘somehow’ while you ‘decide’.  - is my take .
> There has been one item I’d like to purchase and it has been on HOLD since I hopped on at 11am.


That happens when they transfer an item to a store


----------



## Nomad

girlhasbags said:


> That ha
> 
> That happens when they transfer an item to a store


Ah so interesting! thanks
it has actually happened twice in a couple weeks on items I am looking at. Frustrating


----------



## hermes_newbie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's Jan. 2021 and I just now received the banner in my account to provide my SSN and DOB. I have always received checks from TRR and my amazing sales are usually about $100 or less with them. I have refused to provide my info and yet when I went to my account it says the check was cut and mailed so it seems like a scare tactic of sorts - if you get a check it appears that the info. isn't really necessary for payment. My own experience and yours may vary!


I saw the same warning at the website.  I called them and they confirmed that sellers must now provide the SSN and DOB, no matter what form of payment. Better to use another platform than to have TRR storing such info.


----------



## spartanwoman

I emailed my SA at TRR about this issue and here is her response:

 "Legally, in order to be paid, we need this information to verify you are who you say you are. As a company we would be in violation of the Patriot Act if we did not require this information. We are not currently withholding payments if the information is not provided, but in the near future we will not be able to pay without it. I believe the only way to avoid it right now, is to be paid via check, but soon that also will not be possible."


----------



## girlhasbags

k_alleycat2000 said:


> Ah so interesting! thanks
> it has actually happened twice in a couple weeks on items I am looking at. Frustrating


Lol. They will transfer an item for pictures or to the stores for purchase (more than $2000.00)


----------



## Nomad

girlhasbags said:


> Lol. They will transfer an item for pictures or to the stores for purchase (more than $2000.00)


More than $2000??


----------



## girlhasbags

k_alleycat2000 said:


> More than $2000??


Yes, when an item is $2,000.00 or more you can have it shipped to a store to see before purchasing.


----------



## Bubach

I have just sent a few items to TRR to be sold (I have purchased from them before, but I have never consigned). 
What happens if the item is not accepted? Will they ship it back to me? I have sent a pair of shoes (which were worn, but in a good condition IMO) so I just want to be certain I will get them back in case they do not accept them.


----------



## Bubach

Do you need to provide SSN if you choose store credit instead of direct deposit?


----------



## kjohn138

Bubach said:


> I have just sent a few items to TRR to be sold (I have purchased from them before, but I have never consigned).
> What happens if the item is not accepted? Will they ship it back to me? I have sent a pair of shoes (which were worn, but in a good condition IMO) so I just want to be certain I will get them back in case they do not accept them.



Yes, they will ship it back and will usually tell you exactly why the item was not accepted.


----------



## girlhasbags

Bubach said:


> I have just sent a few items to TRR to be sold (I have purchased from them before, but I have never consigned).
> What happens if the item is not accepted? Will they ship it back to me? I have sent a pair of shoes (which were worn, but in a good condition IMO) so I just want to be certain I will get them back in case they do not accept them.


Yes, they will send you an email and ship the item back to you.


----------



## Lisa2007

I wished I had researched and known of the numerous issues with The Real Real prior to purchasing and receiving a preloved Fendi Baby Spy which wasn’t as described on their website. The description stated the condition as very good, minor discoloration at the interior. The item which I received has several small white areas of discoloration.


----------



## liheng

That's too bad. See if you could receive a refund from them? it takes so much effort for me to finally get the money back


----------



## rutabaga

Lisa2007 said:


> I wished I had researched and known of the numerous issues with The Real Real prior to purchasing and receiving a preloved Fendi Baby Spy which wasn’t as described on their website. The description stated the condition as very good, minor discoloration at the interior. The item which I received has several small white areas of discoloration.



Contact CS and include the photos. Last year I bought a Chanel tote with creamy white stains on the outside leather and animal hair all over the inside lining. They let me return the bag but didn’t refund the initial shipping fee.


----------



## Lisa2007

liheng said:


> That's too bad. See if you could receive a refund from them? it takes so much effort for me to finally get the money back


Hi there, I am working with a couple of TRR managers who are presenting different option. In addition I have contacted Rago Brothers and The Leather Surgeons for quotes to remove the white spots. Hopefully I will get reasonable quotes as the other side of the bag is in good condition.


----------



## Lisa2007

i*bella said:


> Contact CS and include the photos. Last year I bought a Chanel tote with creamy white stains on the outside leather and animal hair all over the inside lining. They let me return the bag but didn’t refund the initial shipping fee.


Hi there,
I am now working with a couple of people from the management team. I have gotten 3 repair quotes and currently awaiting to hear from TRR if repairs will be authorized, price reduction or return will be done. However, I am beyond disappointed that the issue wasn’t listed. This has definitely steered me away from purchasing preloved at least from TRR or any website that states no returns or refunds.


----------



## dreamlet

sure_bags said:


> Has anyone had issues with accounts being blocked by TRR? I had two active accounts, honestly due to losing my password on one account so just making a new account and logging in that way. I went to place an order and it was cancelled and every attempt to order is met with credit card error - apparently I have been banned because of multiple accounts? Has anyone experienced this? Im trying to get back on the nice list via customer service, but have my concerns




This just happened to me, I tried to buy something and every attempt was met with a denied credit card error. The thing is, the accounts aren't even mine! They sent me a list of the email addresses that are associated with the accounts and I have never seen them before. I suspect, from the email addresses, that these accounts are under similar names and am surprised that is enough to shut them down. I am a long time consignor and shop there regularly, so I contacted customer service and they are trying to resolve the problem for me. Were you able to reopen your account?


----------



## Bubach

Hi ladies, 

I have another question: my items have been accepted for the sale, priced and photographed, but when I click on their links, the button for adding them into the shopping card is disabled and reads "Not available". What does that mean? Are all items presented in some store before they are made available online?

Thnx


----------



## nicole0612

Bubach said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have another question: my items have been accepted for the sale, priced and photographed, but when I click on their links, the button for adding them into the shopping card is disabled and reads "Not available". What does that mean? Are all items presented in some store before they are made available online?
> 
> Thnx


Sometimes they say “not available” or “sold” right before they are loaded to the site for purchase availability. I think it is just some way that they work on finalizing the listings before they are published on the site. Some items do seem to go to stores, but your items will always say “not available” before they are officially listed. All of my items are marked “sold” right now while they are finalizing the listings, but I know they cannot possibly be.


----------



## Alliiccee

So I’m just wondering how this works, I sold 2 items which are over $20k total. But did not receive a 1099. I also did direct deposit, the gain on the actual item is not much as the item I bought were around 10K mark, how do I file if I don’t get a 1099?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Alliiccee said:


> So I’m just wondering how this works, I sold 2 items which are over $20k total. But did not receive a 1099. I also did direct deposit, the gain on the actual item is not much as the item I bought were around 10K mark, how do I file if I don’t get a 1099?



By the law, USA citizens, are required to pay taxes on income whether a 1099 was issued or not. So we can take the 1099 out of the equation all together!

As far as reporting a profit or loss, this is my understanding (I am not a tax professional):

When we sell our personal handbags online (which is essentially an online yard sale) or  in person, if the handbag was for personal use then the profit (gain) is taxable as a capital gain.  The profit would be reported on Schedule D and then transferred to your Form 1040.

But in the instance of selling a handbag, most of the time the sale nets less than the price we paid for it. In this case, you're just getting rid of things and hoping to get some money for them. So, if your handbag is sold at a loss, you don't have anything to report on your income tax return.  Pocket the cash and don't report anything to the IRS.


----------



## Alliiccee

DesigningStyle said:


> By the law, USA citizens, are required to pay taxes on income whether a 1099 was issued or not. So we can take the 1099 out of the equation all together!
> 
> As far as reporting a profit or loss, this is my understanding (I am not a tax professional):
> 
> When we sell our personal handbags online (which is essentially an online yard sale) or  in person, if the handbag was for personal use then the profit (gain) is taxable as a capital gain.  The profit would be reported on Schedule D and then transferred to your Form 1040.
> 
> But in the instance of selling a handbag, most of the time the sale nets less than the price we paid for it. In this case, you're just getting rid of things and hoping to get some money for them. So, if your handbag is sold at a loss, you don't have anything to report on your income tax return.  Pocket the cash and don't report anything to the IRS.



thanks! However, I did gain, but only a couple hundred so I’m not sure how to file it. Is there an option to put in how much was spent vs the total that was earned?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Alliiccee said:


> thanks! However, I did gain, but only a couple hundred so I’m not sure how to file it. Is there an option to put in how much was spent vs the total that was earned?



Just like I said, you would complete Schedule D--not sure all the info they ask for, but the profit will transfer to your Form 1040. Visit the IRS site to get the form and instructions.  

Alternatively, I am wondering if maybe you could just opt to complete Schedule 1 (other income). There you would input your profit and would state Hobby as income type. This amount would then transfer to 1040 line 8.


----------



## Alliiccee

DesigningStyle said:


> Just like I said, you would complete Schedule D--not sure all the info they ask for, but the profit will transfer to your Form 1040. Visit the IRS site to get the form and instructions.
> 
> Alternatively, I am wondering if maybe you could just opt to complete Schedule 1 (other income). There you would input your profit and would state Hobby as income type. This amount would then transfer to 1040 line 8.



thank you so much!!! It was my first time consigning bags and unsure how this worked.


----------



## Bubach

nicole0612 said:


> Sometimes they say “not available” or “sold” right before they are loaded to the site for purchase availability. I think it is just some way that they work on finalizing the listings before they are published on the site. Some items do seem to go to stores, but your items will always say “not available” before they are officially listed. All of my items are marked “sold” right now while they are finalizing the listings, but I know they cannot possibly be.



Thanks for the explanation. I was wondering if there is some "secret" space where these items are listed prior to opening them to the public. Often it seems that I miss out on items that have been listed and sold within a span of a few hours (I check that site far too often for my saved searches ).


----------



## Styleanyone

@Bubach, if you are a paid first look member, you would have an early access to the new items 24 hours early. I think that was the reason that some of the items long gone when non paid members logged in.


----------



## Bubach

Styleanyone said:


> @Bubach, if you are a paid first look member, you would have an early access to the new items 24 hours early. I think that was the reason that some of the items long gone when non paid members logged in.



I was first look member, but even them I would see the very same selection of items as the ones I would see when I was not logged in. This is why I've assumed that this exclusive access applies to sale items and the wishlist only  . I even emailed them about this, but they gave me some vague answer and I did not pursue and just cancelled my membership.


----------



## nicole0612

Glad to help. There is another level even beyond first look, basically they have personal shoppers who solicit customers.


----------



## RTA

girlhasbags said:


> Lol. They will transfer an item for pictures or to the stores for purchase (more than $2000.00)



I had no idea they did this.


----------



## fishbaby89

I just started to sell on TRR and got asked for SSN for the payment.
I am wondering if anyone in the thread followed their instruction to send out your SSN and DOB?
The payment method I pick is store credit, but they still ask me for the information.


----------



## RTA

Lobster99 said:


> its not an email!! If you update the app, once it installs the new version and you go to TRR, you get a yellow banner on My Sales saying you must supply this information in order to receive consignor payments due to “federal regulations”. This seems really dodgy to me and I am not sure what to do. They WILL share this information with others, but I have no idea who or why.?  It sounds like if you don’t supply it they won’t pay you.



I had a yellow banner on my page but it only asked for the last four digits of my SSN. I know I've never given them my SSN so I find all this very curious.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

RTA said:


> I had a yellow banner on my page but it only asked for the last four digits of my SSN. I know I've never given them my SSN so I find all this very curious.


It's legit, they are becoming similar to other companies that want you to provide your SS# so they can do tax forms properly and not have people evade paying the gov't. The yellow banner also comes up for me (still) but I have not provided anything and I still get paid. I *think* people who receive a check payment are still able to circumvent the SS# (for now). I've been able to avoid providing a SS# for almost a year now.


----------



## shesnochill

They’re not honest. I received a bag that I am keeping — but I wished they would’ve been up front and transparent about the bottom of the bag. Which was NOT pictured on the site and described as “Very Good” condition. The bag arrived as if someone off of eBay sold it to me. Crumbs were inside the bag/pockets. Hardware of the feet of the bag was clearly really scratched up and worn out.


----------



## lovieluvslux

Sorry to hear that.  Unacceptable for TRR.  Their team should have at least vacuumed the bag and removed any left over debris before sending out to client. I thought they inspected both exterior and interior of these bags?


----------



## Nomad

I am so disappointed! I purchased this lovely changeant and it has a hole created by TRR themselves!
I am on hold with customer support to get a refund on my shipping both ways.
I wish I could say this is the first time this has happened but it is about the fourth time they have put a hole in a scarf I purchased.
customer service got back to me from my hold and said this is what they do to all their items. Attach a tag lol. I told them this is unacceptable and if I was the owner of the scarf I would be fuming that they punctured a hole in my scarf ( say if the scarf didn’t sell and came back to me). 
they got back to me again, they will refund me the shipping to and from as a site credit only. I swear. This is the poorest of practices with luxury items. Know your products you are selling and know your clientele. We are not shopping at Kmart or the dollar store here.


----------



## 7h5f921

On what planet does any company DAMAGE an item when tagging it? That is completely unacceptable and ruins it! I hope the person that consigned it gets paid in FULL for the TRR's blatant negligence. That is awful.


----------



## Alxii

Why would anybody still buy from TheRealReal?



https://www.forbes.com/sites/richar...wont-be-easy-to-get-it-right/?sh=8c67e221cffd


----------



## dagnypup

oh my gosh I wish I had read this thread before I sent 23 items to TRR for consignment!!  I am now completely freaking out that something bad will happen with my items!!  Everything I sent (except for 1 item) was high-end: Hermes, Rolex, Burberry, diamonds, etc.  Everything I sent was accounted for when they received the shipment, thankfully. How often does internal theft happen??!!!  Does it happen right away, or could it even happen now after they have told me they received everything I sent and are currently pricing the items?


----------



## jennlt

dagnypup said:


> oh my gosh I wish I had read this thread before I sent 23 items to TRR for consignment!!  I am now completely freaking out that something bad will happen with my items!!  Everything I sent (except for 1 item) was high-end: Hermes, Rolex, Burberry, diamonds, etc.  Everything I sent was accounted for when they received the shipment, thankfully. How often does internal theft happen??!!!  Does it happen right away, or could it even happen now after they have told me they received everything I sent and are currently pricing the items?


Unfortunately, yes. I sent in a couple dozen items two years ago and one item, a pair of gold Gucci Marmont heeled loafers, listed as _sold_ immediately. The _sold_ status stayed that way for several weeks but I never received a check for them. I called and was told they were used for a photo shoot, then I was told they were "misplaced" and finally "lost". They did eventually reimburse me for the shoes but they took a 20% discount off my reimbursement amount even though the shoes were listed as "no discounts or coupons" on the site. After endless back and forth, I received the full amount, minus their "commission". I haven't consigned with them since that incident.


----------



## dagnypup

jennlt said:


> Unfortunately, yes. I sent in a couple dozen items two years ago and one item, a pair of gold Gucci Marmont heeled loafers, listed as _sold_ immediately. The _sold_ status stayed that way for several weeks but I never received a check for them. I called and was told they were used for a photo shoot, then I was told they were "misplaced" and finally "lost". They did eventually reimburse me for the shoes but they took a 20% discount off my reimbursement amount even though the shoes were listed as "no discounts or coupons" on the site. After endless back and forth, I received the full amount, minus their "commission". I haven't consigned with them since that incident.


This is horrible!!  
I had wanted to use TRR because it just seemed so simple and I didn't have to do any of the work or have anything to worry about.  Now I am worrying more than ever!  I just got a notice that the diamond necklace I sent them had a broken clasp -- which I know for a fact it did not have prior to sending it! -- so they will be sending it back to me.  I certainly hope they don't "loose" it in the process.  I am also now concerned because I sent them the extra links to the Rolex and to 2 other watches I sent them - I would hate for them to loose those!  I am kicking myself for not going to a jeweler and have the extra links put in before I sent them to TRR.


----------



## jennlt

dagnypup said:


> This is horrible!!
> I had wanted to use TRR because it just seemed so simple and I didn't have to do any of the work or have anything to worry about.  Now I am worrying more than ever!  I just got a notice that the diamond necklace I sent them had a broken clasp -- which I know for a fact it did not have prior to sending it! -- so they will be sending it back to me.  I certainly hope they don't "loose" it in the process.  I am also now concerned because I sent them the extra links to the Rolex and to 2 other watches I sent them - I would hate for them to loose those!  I am kicking myself for not going to a jeweler and have the extra links put in before I sent them to TRR.



I had several previous consignments that were fine (although sometimes the pricing was way off) and yours may be fine as well. 

One of my former TRR representatives did have me send my jewelry separately to a jewelry specialist who called me and discussed pricing before she forwarded it for photos and listing. My rep told me never to send jewelry with a regular consignment label. I hope I'm not upsetting you because that isn't my intention but I thought you should know in case you decide to consign with them again.

They are quite frustrating to deal with and I just wasn't comfortable working with them anymore but YMMV.


----------



## dagnypup

jennlt said:


> I had several previous consignments that were fine (although sometimes the pricing was way off) and yours may be fine as well.
> 
> One of my former TRR representatives did have me send my jewelry separately to a jewelry specialist who called me and discussed pricing before she forwarded it for photos and listing. My rep told me never to send jewelry with a regular consignment label. I hope I'm not upsetting you because that isn't my intention but I thought you should know in case you decide to consign with them again.
> 
> They are quite frustrating to deal with and I just wasn't comfortable working with them anymore but YMMV.


OH, wow!  They never discussed with me to talk directly with the jewelry specialist.  I think I am going to call my rep and ask about talking to the watch specialist to make sure they don't loose those links!


----------



## jennlt

dagnypup said:


> OH, wow!  They never discussed with me to talk directly with the jewelry specialist.  I think I am going to call my rep and ask about talking to the watch specialist to make sure they don't loose those links!


The jewelry specialist was very professional and I felt comfortable dealing with her. I think the jewelry specialists are only at select locations but it's a good idea to contact them to see if they can help. G/L!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nomad said:


> I am so disappointed! I purchased this lovely changeant and it has a hole created by TRR themselves!
> I am on hold with customer support to get a refund on my shipping both ways.
> I wish I could say this is the first time this has happened but it is about the fourth time they have put a hole in a scarf I purchased.
> customer service got back to me from my hold and said this is what they do to all their items. Attach a tag lol. I told them this is unacceptable and if I was the owner of the scarf I would be fuming that they punctured a hole in my scarf ( say if the scarf didn’t sell and came back to me).
> they got back to me again, they will refund me the shipping to and from as a site credit only. I swear. This is the poorest of practices with luxury items. Know your products you are selling and know your clientele. We are not shopping at Kmart or the dollar store here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026697
> View attachment 5026698



A total lack of experienced & careless team behind the scenes & yes, if I was the consignor & I got this
scarf back with a "hole" I'd be fuming...
And I would not have accepted a site credit for shipping.....who takes responsibility for this??
In my opinion TRR should!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Alxii said:


> Why would anybody still buy from TheRealReal?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/richar...wont-be-easy-to-get-it-right/?sh=8c67e221cffd




This is just shameful...my goodness how does made in China slip by their experts!


----------



## Lillianlm

I consigned a diamond ring with TRR. It was listed on their site for sale for about 2 or 3 months and then, about 3 months ago, the ring disappeared from active sales. I have it tagged as a favorite and it shows a “Coming Soon” banner.  On my sales page, it lists the status of the ring as “update in progress”. I have not gotten any information about the current location of the ring - my sales rep has basically gone radio silent, after claiming she sent emails to Consignment Relations Team.  I tried calling Customer Service but hung up after being on hold for almost 30 minutes.

I’m thinking about mailing a letter to TRR’s corporate office advising that I want the ring returned. I don’t have the contract in front of me but I imagine that will at least force them to either locate the ring or deem it lost within a specific time frame. (There is a provision in the contact that a seller is allowed to request the return of an item.)

I’d be interested in hearing any thoughts/suggestions, etc. TRR listed this ring for over $5K, so it’s not insignificant. Needless to say, I’m done consigning with them, which is too bad.


----------



## Gennas

Lillianlm said:


> I consigned a diamond ring with TRR. It was listed on their site for sale for about 2 or 3 months and then, about 3 months ago, the ring disappeared from active sales. I have it tagged as a favorite and it shows a “Coming Soon” banner.  On my sales page, it lists the status of the ring as “update in progress”. I have not gotten any information about the current location of the ring - my sales rep has basically gone radio silent, after claiming she sent emails to Consignment Relations Team.  I tried calling Customer Service but hung up after being on hold for almost 30 minutes.
> 
> I’m thinking about mailing a letter to TRR’s corporate office advising that I want the ring returned. I don’t have the contract in front of me but I imagine that will at least force them to either locate the ring or deem it lost within a specific time frame. (There is a provision in the contact that a seller is allowed to request the return of an item.)
> 
> I’d be interested in hearing any thoughts/suggestions, etc. TRR listed this ring for over $5K, so it’s not insignificant. Needless to say, I’m done consigning with them, which is too bad.


 OMG, I'm so sorry. I would be livid if they lost my diamond ring. Yes, you need to mail a letter to their corporate office. You need to note that if they don't return it to you asap you will get legal advice. My Luxury Sales Rep never responds to my emails or phone calls now either.


----------



## Gennas

*Corruption Environment & Racist*
May 4, 2021 - Anonymous Employee 



Business Outlook
Pros
There are no pros working here. Run away.
Cons
Be warned, all the positive reviews are fake and written by desperate hiring managers looking for the next victim to exploit and under pay. Be prepared to work night and day for little pay. The promise of bonuses is non-existent. Word "Luxury" is really code for white and blonde. If you are a POC, good look on even landing an interview.


Why am I not surprised!!!! This is another review on the Glassdoor.


----------



## Michelle1x

Lillianlm said:


> I consigned a diamond ring with TRR. It was listed on their site for sale for about 2 or 3 months and then, about 3 months ago, the ring disappeared from active sales. I have it tagged as a favorite and it shows a “Coming Soon” banner.  On my sales page, it lists the status of the ring as “update in progress”. I have not gotten any information about the current location of the ring - my sales rep has basically gone radio silent, after claiming she sent emails to Consignment Relations Team.  I tried calling Customer Service but hung up after being on hold for almost 30 minutes.
> 
> I’m thinking about mailing a letter to TRR’s corporate office advising that I want the ring returned. I don’t have the contract in front of me but I imagine that will at least force them to either locate the ring or deem it lost within a specific time frame. (There is a provision in the contact that a seller is allowed to request the return of an item.)
> 
> I’d be interested in hearing any thoughts/suggestions, etc. TRR listed this ring for over $5K, so it’s not insignificant. Needless to say, I’m done consigning with them, which is too bad.


Something like this happened to me with a Doen Dress.  Obviously not as big of a deal with just a dress, vs your diamond ring.
But what happened was, they were using it in some sort of promotional material, I never found out what.  It stayed in the "coming soon" for 2 months and then reappeared and sold immediately at their initial price (without the 20% discount).  So it turned out not to be a big deal, I also called and the first CS rep didn't know anything about what happened to it, the second rep was helpful though.


----------



## Lillianlm

Michelle1x said:


> Something like this happened to me with a Doen Dress.  Obviously not as big of a deal with just a dress, vs your diamond ring.
> But what happened was, they were using it in some sort of promotional material, I never found out what.  It stayed in the "coming soon" for 2 months and then reappeared and sold immediately at their initial price (without the 20% discount).  So it turned out not to be a big deal, I also called and the first CS rep didn't know anything about what happened to it, the second rep was helpful though.



When I first saw that the ring had reverted to “Coming Soon”, I figured they were shipping it to one of their brick and mortar stores, as someone earlier in this thread had described. I waited about 3 weeks before contacting my Sales Rep. I’m troubled by the fact that I haven’t gotten any response other than “We’re looking into it” early on and then nothing.

Sigh….


----------



## Lillianlm

Lillianlm said:


> I consigned a diamond ring with TRR. It was listed on their site for sale for about 2 or 3 months and then, about 3 months ago, the ring disappeared from active sales. I have it tagged as a favorite and it shows a “Coming Soon” banner.  On my sales page, it lists the status of the ring as “update in progress”. I have not gotten any information about the current location of the ring - my sales rep has basically gone radio silent, after claiming she sent emails to Consignment Relations Team.  I tried calling Customer Service but hung up after being on hold for almost 30 minutes.
> 
> I’m thinking about mailing a letter to TRR’s corporate office advising that I want the ring returned. I don’t have the contract in front of me but I imagine that will at least force them to either locate the ring or deem it lost within a specific time frame. (There is a provision in the contact that a seller is allowed to request the return of an item.)
> 
> I’d be interested in hearing any thoughts/suggestions, etc. TRR listed this ring for over $5K, so it’s not insignificant. Needless to say, I’m done consigning with them, which is too bad.



I’m posting this as a follow-up to describe the resolution, in case anyone else finds themself in a similar situation (consignment seemingly lost, but not acknowledged, by TRR).

Using the contract as a guide, I sent a typed letter, certified mail return receipt requested, to the legal department of TRR, advising that I wanted the diamond ring returned to me within 30 days or, if they could not produce the ring, the amount I was entitled to as commission. I cited specific paragraphs in the contract, kept it simple, and did not get into a whole lot of accusations or general complaints (although warranted).

I did not get a return correspondence but after almost a month, I noticed that TRR marked the ring as “sold” and noted on my page that I was due the commission.  That commission has been paid.  I’m sure they never located the ring throughout the months I inquired about its status but what was more infuriating was that there was zero communication from customer service  or my contact person.

I still have a couple of items consigned with TRR which were sent at the same time as the ring, but I will no longer consign with them in the future.  I’ve found them to be a great resource when things go smoothly (proper listing, quick sale, quick payment) but if there’s ever a problem (description of an item that is incorrect and needs to be changed,
item disappeared from active listing for months) there’s absolutely no customer service to be had.

It’s really a shame.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Lillianlm said:


> I’m posting this as a follow-up to describe the resolution, in case anyone else finds themself in a similar situation (consignment seemingly lost, but not acknowledged, by TRR).
> 
> Using the contract as a guide, I sent a typed letter, certified mail return receipt requested, to the legal department of TRR, advising that I wanted the diamond ring returned to me within 30 days or, if they could not produce the ring, the amount I was entitled to as commission. I cited specific paragraphs in the contract, kept it simple, and did not get into a whole lot of accusations or general complaints (although warranted).
> 
> I did not get a return correspondence but after almost a month, I noticed that TRR marked the ring as “sold” and noted on my page that I was due the commission.  That commission has been paid.  I’m sure they never located the ring throughout the months I inquired about its status but what was more infuriating was that there was zero communication from customer service  or my contact person.
> 
> I still have a couple of items consigned with TRR which were sent at the same time as the ring, but I will no longer consign with them in the future.  *I’ve found them to be a great resource when things go smoothly (proper listing, quick sale, quick payment) but if there’s ever a problem (description of an item that is incorrect and needs to be changed,
> item disappeared from active listing for months) there’s absolutely no customer service to be had.*
> 
> It’s really a shame.



I am sorry you had to go through that. It must have been stressful. 

It has been my experience that businesses are easy to deal with as long as things are going by the book but when there is a problem, you see the true colors of the people running the business. I have seen business owners literally get downright nasty when you complain. It' sad and unprofessional. I have stopped using a few businesses over the years that in the past I had highly recommended because when an issue arose, they didn't handle it well.


----------



## Catash

I have an Hermes scarf that was accepted by TRR, but the status hasn't changed from "accepted, item being processed" for 3 weeks, while a jacket sent in the same package has been sold! What do you think the problem is? I plan to contact them in a week to inquire about the status.


----------



## rdgldy

Catash said:


> I have an Hermes scarf that was accepted by TRR, but the status hasn't changed from "accepted, item being processed" for 3 weeks, while a jacket sent in the same package has been sold! What do you think the problem is? I plan to contact them in a week to inquire about the status.


Same issue here.   5 items listed while 2 still processing.   They are horrible and getting worse.


----------



## girlhasbags

rdgldy said:


> Same issue here.   5 items listed while 2 still processing.   They are horrible and getting worse.


Mine is not about consigning but I literally just put a Louis Vuitton rolling suitcase back into UPS to them that I got yesterday oh my God the condition was nowhere near what they described and the kick plate was broken ( not listed or pictured) it also listed collateral in the details that were not included when it arrived. it was just unbelievable they are getting more terrible. I have been a customer with them for over 10 years and I’ve never seen anything like what’s happening now. This is the second time in 3 months this has happened.  it also appears that their customer service has gone to a call center even though they’re saying that they’re working from home.


----------



## mangowife

I was just about to send in a few items to TRR for consignment, but had second thoughts after reading this latest feedback. I consigned with them many years ago and now thinking back, I think they might have “lost” one of my items also, but since they gave me the funds due to me (after some follow up, I think), all was forgiven. Scary to see that so many others have had a similar experience! Will look for another platform to resell…


----------



## snibor

I just sold 2 bags for first time to rr. Went smoothly and was pleased.


----------



## rdgldy

snibor said:


> I just sold 2 bags for first time to rr. Went smoothly and was pleased.


lucky you!!!


----------



## rdgldy

mangowife said:


> I was just about to send in a few items to TRR for consignment, but had second thoughts after reading this latest feedback. I consigned with them many years ago and now thinking back, I think they might have “lost” one of my items also, but since they gave me the funds due to me (after some follow up, I think), all was forgiven. Scary to see that so many others have had a similar experience! Will look for another platform to resell…


They just opened an investigation for my Tiffany and Chanel items….


----------



## BeenBurned

rdgldy said:


> They just opened an investigation for my Tiffany and Chanel items….


Good luck!


----------



## youngster

snibor said:


> I just sold 2 bags for first time to rr. Went smoothly and was pleased.



I just sold a bag to TRR and it has gone smoothly so far. (ETA:  TRR is now doing direct buy outs on certain brands.) They actually offered me $250 more than FP and Rebag. I'm supposed to be paid by direct deposit which hasn't shown up yet but they said it would take up to 10 business days. Were you paid by direct deposit or check?  How long did it take?


----------



## girlhasbags

youngster said:


> I just sold a bag to TRR and it has gone smoothly so far.  They actually offered me $250 more than FP and Rebag. I'm supposed to be paid by direct deposit which hasn't shown up yet but they said it would take up to 10 business days. Were you paid by direct deposit or check?  How long did it take?


So they buy bags straight out now?


----------



## youngster

girlhasbags said:


> So they buy bags straight out now?



Yes, they do.  Just certain brands but all the ones you would expect.  I sent the bag to a designated address in L.A. and it was handled separately.  

Ann's Fab Finds is also doing direct buy outs now for certain brands.  I've always found Ann's to have really good customer service and higher quotes for consigned items but then they take longer to sell.


----------



## snibor

youngster said:


> I just sold a bag to TRR and it has gone smoothly so far. (ETA:  TRR is now doing direct buy outs on certain brands.) They actually offered me $250 more than FP and Rebag. I'm supposed to be paid by direct deposit which hasn't shown up yet but they said it would take up to 10 business days. Were you paid by direct deposit or check?  How long did it take?


Direct deposit. They pay the 15th of each month so my sales were in August and direct deposit was September 15.

edit…mine were consignment sales not direct buy.


----------



## girlhasbags

youngster said:


> Yes, they do.  Just certain brands but all the ones you would expect.  I sent the bag to a designated address in L.A. and it was handled separately.
> 
> Ann's Fab Finds is also doing direct buy outs now for certain brands.  I've always found Ann's to have really good customer service and higher quotes for consigned items but then they take longer to sell.


Thank you was that their Melrose store?


----------



## youngster

girlhasbags said:


> Thank you was that their Melrose store?



Let me take a look . . . I have the UPS receipt when I dropped it off . . . 
It went UPS 2nd day air, not ground, and it went to a suite on West Exposition Place in L.A., not the boutique on Melrose.


----------



## youngster

After TRR received the bag, they sent me a separate evaluation and estimate.  Gave me a choice of cash out, site credit, or what they would list it for if I went the consignment route.  After I decided on cash out, they sent me a form to sign via DocuSign that confirmed that choice and their terms, which stated payment would happen within 14 days.


----------



## CeeJay

girlhasbags said:


> So they buy bags straight out now?


Yes, they buy more than just bags "straight out", but understand that you get less than if you consign (I believe it is 25% less).  So, for me (since I mostly consign high-end jewelry), it is not worth it to have them buy it straight-out.


----------



## CeeJay

youngster said:


> After TRR received the bag, they sent me a separate evaluation and estimate.  Gave me a choice of cash out, site credit, or what they would list it for if I went the consignment route.  After I decided on cash out, they sent me a form to sign via DocuSign that confirmed that choice and their terms, which stated payment would happen within 14 days.


Obviously, they are doing that differently than when you consign.  When you consign, and a purchase is made, you do not get the $$$ until the next month, on the 15th.  I would HIGHLY recommend that folks use a direct deposit, *BUT* .. understand that you then need to give them your SSN because if your quarterly or year-end total exceeds a certain amount, you have to declare it (uggh)!


----------



## youngster

CeeJay said:


> Obviously, they are doing that differently than when you consign.  When you consign, and a purchase is made, you do not get the $$$ until the next month, on the 15th.  I would HIGHLY recommend that folks use a direct deposit, *BUT* .. understand that you then need to give them your SSN because if your quarterly or year-end total exceeds a certain amount, you have to declare it (uggh)!



Yes, and next year those limits are going down even further so it'll pretty much catch everyone who sells anything online.  You only have to sell $600 or more in 2022 and you'll get a Form 1099-K.  It's one reason I'm trying to unload everything this year. I just don't want to have to deal with it.


----------



## Nomad

youngster said:


> Yes, and next year those limits are going down even further so it'll pretty much catch everyone who sells anything online.  You only have to sell $600 or more in 2022 and you'll get a Form 1099-K.  It's one reason I'm trying to unload everything this year. I just don't want to have to deal with it.


What is the amount this year?


----------



## youngster

Nomad said:


> What is the amount this year?



It's $20,000 and 200 transactions. Some companies send out 1099-K's for less than this amount btw, so you might get one even if you are below this threshold.  
Next year it's $600 and no minimum number of transactions so it's pretty much going to capture almost everyone who sells anything online.


----------



## rdgldy

Lillianlm said:


> I’m posting this as a follow-up to describe the resolution, in case anyone else finds themself in a similar situation (consignment seemingly lost, but not acknowledged, by TRR).
> 
> Using the contract as a guide, I sent a typed letter, certified mail return receipt requested, to the legal department of TRR, advising that I wanted the diamond ring returned to me within 30 days or, if they could not produce the ring, the amount I was entitled to as commission. I cited specific paragraphs in the contract, kept it simple, and did not get into a whole lot of accusations or general complaints (although warranted).
> 
> I did not get a return correspondence but after almost a month, I noticed that TRR marked the ring as “sold” and noted on my page that I was due the commission.  That commission has been paid.  I’m sure they never located the ring throughout the months I inquired about its status but what was more infuriating was that there was zero communication from customer service  or my contact person.
> 
> I still have a couple of items consigned with TRR which were sent at the same time as the ring, but I will no longer consign with them in the future.  I’ve found them to be a great resource when things go smoothly (proper listing, quick sale, quick payment) but if there’s ever a problem (description of an item that is incorrect and needs to be changed,
> item disappeared from active listing for months) there’s absolutely no customer service to be had.
> 
> It’s really a shame.


Glad you got your money.  They truly have gotten so bad to deal with.  I sent my last consignment on 9/1, 2 items have gone missing, and am so done after this.  I have a very large volume of sales but it is no longer worth dealing with them.  It has become a full time job trying to locate my items and get them back or get a payout.


----------



## lulilu

With TRR I think you have to wait for the return period to pass too, then you will be scheduled for payment on the 15th of the following month.


----------



## lulu212121

lulilu said:


> With TRR I think you have to wait for the return period to pass too, then you will be scheduled for payment on the 15th of the following month.


Yes, that's how it worked for me. I had to wait until the return period had passed and then I was paid the following month.


----------



## youngster

So, just reporting back on TRR's Get Paid Now program for certain brands.  I accepted their cash offer on 9/15 and I received notice this morning of the direct deposit to my bank so it took about 12 days for payment to arrive but it did arrive and within the 14 days they promised.  This is different than the consignment route where you have to wait until the 15th of the following month for payment.


----------



## girlhasbags

youngster said:


> So, just reporting back on TRR's Get Paid Now program for certain brands.  I accepted their cash offer on 9/15 and I received notice this morning of the direct deposit to my bank so it took about 12 days for payment to arrive but it did arrive and within the 14 days they promised.  This is different than the consignment route where you have to wait until the 15th of the following month for payment.


Thank you!


----------



## CPG

rdgldy said:


> They just opened an investigation for my Tiffany and Chanel items….



I think it's important to realize that TRR now has three brick-and-mortar stores, so theft WILL happen. Security was pretty tight when I visited the LA store two years ago, but that's nothing to a practiced thief. So if your item happens to send up at one of the stores, there is an even greater possibility that it will be "lost."

I wonder if they'll just eventually switch over to paying up front for all items once accepted because of this. Could be good or bad for consignors, depending.


----------



## CPG

youngster said:


> It's $20,000 and 200 transactions. Some companies send out 1099-K's for less than this amount btw, so you might get one even if you are below this threshold.
> Next year it's $600 and no minimum number of transactions so it's pretty much going to capture almost everyone who sells anything online.


This has not passed Congress yet, and I hear it is unlikely to. But if it does, it will basically kill the small hobby seller trying to make a few extra dollars in their spare time. Which will kill those of us who like to buy secondhand.

EDITED TO ADD:

Sorry, my bad. I confused this with the proposed law for all banks to report all transactions of $600 or more, which has NOT yet passed.

You are correct. Unfortunately. Very discouraging, but I guess the U.S. government's gots to get paid. 

This article is a good explanation. https://www.cnbc.com/2021/03/26/its...g-the-irs-about-income-from-online-sales.html


----------



## rdgldy

CPG said:


> I think it's important to realize that TRR now has three brick-and-mortar stores, so theft WILL happen. Security was pretty tight when I visited the LA store two years ago, but that's nothing to a practiced thief. So if your item happens to send up at one of the stores, there is an even greater possibility that it will be "lost."
> 
> I wonder if they'll just eventually switch over to paying up front for all items once accepted because of this. Could be good or bad for consignors, depending.


unfortunately they’ve expanded well beyond three brick and mortar stores at this point -I believe they’re up to about six or seven. My issue has nothing to do with the brick and mortar stores however- they were not even logged in at their warehouse in New Jersey.


----------



## CPG

rdgldy said:


> unfortunately they’ve expanded well beyond three brick and mortar stores at this point -I believe they’re up to about six or seven. My issue has nothing to do with the brick and mortar stores however- they were not even logged in at their warehouse in New Jersey.


Ah, gotcha. And obviously I haven't been keeping up. I only thought they had three stores!


----------



## expatliz

_Hi All! I just received an item from TRR with all the anti theft tags still attached to it! I tried everything, but impossible to take off without damaging the (very) expensive item. It looks like a black oval. I shipped it internationally, paid over 250 USD in import and customs duties. If I would ship it back to the real real I would lose over 350 USD. Has anyone had this before and got it resolved with TRR? I am beyond disappointed as I now have a useless item that triggers store alarms everywhere and on top of it it looks like I stole it if I wear it out. Any ideas how I can get this resolved? Thanks!_


----------



## CPG

expatliz said:


> _Hi All! I just received an item from TRR with all the anti theft tags still attached to it! I tried everything, but impossible to take off without damaging the (very) expensive item. It looks like a black oval. I shipped it internationally, paid over 250 USD in import and customs duties. If I would ship it back to the real real I would lose over 350 USD. Has anyone had this before and got it resolved with TRR? I am beyond disappointed as I now have a useless item that triggers store alarms everywhere and on top of it it looks like I stole it if I wear it out. Any ideas how I can get this resolved? Thanks!_



Wow, and I thought I'd heard it all! I can image just how frustrating this must be. I suggest you call customer service, ask them to reimburse you for all costs related to this.


----------



## Mimmy

expatliz said:


> _Hi All! I just received an item from TRR with all the anti theft tags still attached to it! I tried everything, but impossible to take off without damaging the (very) expensive item. It looks like a black oval. I shipped it internationally, paid over 250 USD in import and customs duties. If I would ship it back to the real real I would lose over 350 USD. Has anyone had this before and got it resolved with TRR? I am beyond disappointed as I now have a useless item that triggers store alarms everywhere and on top of it it looks like I stole it if I wear it out. Any ideas how I can get this resolved? Thanks!_


Have you tried calling TRR? Normally you would have to pay return shipping if you just wanted to return it but since this is something that is their fault they should be able to provide you a way to return this at no cost to you. They would then be able to remove the anti-theft tag and send it back to you.

Another thought is if you have any close relationship with a sales associate at a store and could provide them all of your documentation that you actually paid for this item they might be able to remove it. I have no idea if anti-theft devices are unique to each store though. Possibly the sales associate would feel uncomfortable about this as well.


----------



## lulilu

When I first started working in NYC, I stayed at the Twin Towers Marriott.  I packed a new raincoat and when I got it out to wear, I realized one of those tags was on it.  This is like 730 am and I had to go to court.  Luckily, Century21 always opened really early for people to shop on their way to work.  I went there, explained my problem to the guard, and they found someone who could remove it for me.  Maybe a store near you uses those tags and could remove it for you?  That is beyond annoying when you got it from a local store.  I am sorry they screwed up.  

And unless you plan to make additional purchases, don't let them try to give you a store credit instead of refunding the costs.  That only helps them.


----------



## rdgldy

CPG said:


> Wow, and I thought I'd heard it all! I can image just how frustrating this must be. I suggest you call customer service, ask them to reimburse you for all costs related to this.


How absurd.  I hope you can get some resolution


----------



## expatliz

Thank you all for your recommendations, I will try to go to Chanel with the purchase documentation and have the tags removed. However, I would understand if they refuse, as they could argue that the item might have been stolen at some point before it arrived at my doorstep. Frustratingly, sending it back and re-importing would double the cost for me as I would have to pay again customs and VAT duties. TRR the gift that keeps on giving...


----------



## octnybride

Has anyone sold a NWT designer purse with TRR and have any experience they can share either here or privately?
Did anyone do this in person at the store?

I bought the Chanel Medium classic flap in black caviar with GHW earlier this year from NM before the price hikes but I realize now I bought the wrong size. Tried to exchange for a Jumbo but NM was weirdly not accommodating at all

My friend suggested TRR but I found the commission scale is confusing. I was planning go in person to the store. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nicole0612

octnybride said:


> Has anyone sold a NWT designer purse with TRR and have any experience they can share either here or privately?
> Did anyone do this in person at the store?
> 
> I bought the Chanel Medium classic flap in black caviar with GHW earlier this year from NM before the price hikes but I realize now I bought the wrong size. Tried to exchange for a Jumbo but NM was weirdly not accommodating at all
> 
> My friend suggested TRR but I found the commission scale is confusing. I was planning go in person to the store.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hello, I have consigned bags with the Realreal in the past. You would make 80% commission for the listing if it is priced over $5,000 on their site and 70% if they price it under $5,000. (So assume 80% of their listing price). They pay about 1 month after the item has been sold (even though handbags are final sale, they wait to make sure there is no return).


----------



## youngster

octnybride said:


> Has anyone sold a NWT designer purse with TRR and have any experience they can share either here or privately?
> Did anyone do this in person at the store?
> 
> I bought the Chanel Medium classic flap in black caviar with GHW earlier this year from NM before the price hikes but I realize now I bought the wrong size. Tried to exchange for a Jumbo but NM was weirdly not accommodating at all
> 
> My friend suggested TRR but I found the commission scale is confusing. I was planning go in person to the store.



TRR is now doing direct buy outs so they may offer to purchase it from you immediately. You could also go with consignment as well and might get more if it sells quickly.

I'd submit photos to at least a couple other places first though, to get a sense of where the market is on new m/l classic flaps in black caviar. Try Fashionphile, Ann's Fabulous Finds and Yoogis Closet. They all will make you a direct buy out offer.


----------



## rdgldy

octnybride said:


> Has anyone sold a NWT designer purse with TRR and have any experience they can share either here or privately?
> Did anyone do this in person at the store?
> 
> I bought the Chanel Medium classic flap in black caviar with GHW earlier this year from NM before the price hikes but I realize now I bought the wrong size. Tried to exchange for a Jumbo but NM was weirdly not accommodating at all
> 
> My friend suggested TRR but I found the commission scale is confusing. I was planning go in person to the store.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I wouldn’t go through TRR.  Find a consigner that will buy upfront.


----------



## lulilu

rdgldy said:


> I wouldn’t go through TRR.  Find a consigner that will buy upfront.



Try Fashionphile


----------



## octnybride

nicole0612 said:


> Hello, I have consigned bags with the Realreal in the past. You would make 80% commission for the listing if it is priced over $5,000 on their site and 70% if they price it under $5,000. (So assume 80% of their listing price). They pay about 1 month after the item has been sold (even though handbags are final sale, they wait to make sure there is no return).



Thanks for the info! 80% isn't terrible. I just want to recoup what I paid.



youngster said:


> TRR is now doing direct buy outs so they may offer to purchase it from you immediately. You could also go with consignment as well and might get more if it sells quickly.
> 
> I'd submit photos to at least a couple other places first though, to get a sense of where the market is on new m/l classic flaps in black caviar. Try Fashionphile, Ann's Fabulous Finds and Yoogis Closet. They all will make you a direct buy out offer.



Thank you for this suggestion. I've never consigned. For direct buyouts, I assume the amount you get is usually less than consigning though, right?


----------



## lulilu

octnybride said:


> Thanks for the info! 80% isn't terrible. I just want to recoup what I paid.
> Thank you for this suggestion. I've never consigned. For direct buyouts, I assume the amount you get is usually less than consigning though, right?



A buy out is a price certain.  If they consign, they might reduce the price, it might get returned and put back on sale, delaying things and making you worry if it's still in perfect shape.

I have never expected to recoup what I paid though.  Doesn't seem realistic unless it's something special or you got a good deal on it.


----------



## youngster

octnybride said:


> Thank you for this suggestion. I've never consigned. For direct buyouts, I assume the amount you get is usually less than consigning though, right?



Yes, you will generally get less for direct buy out up front.  Like @lulilu said, there is more risk with consignment and you will wait much longer for payment.  There is always the chance that the item won't sell right away and will go through markdowns on consignment and you'll end up with less than what you would have with direct buy out.   I have done both, direct buy out and consigned and I prefer direct buy out generally.

Honestly, with a black caviar Chanel classic flap, it's a highly desirable item but I'd still submit it to 3 or 4 places for quotes.  TRR and Yoogi's and Ann's Fabulous Finds will give you options (a direct buy out price or what they would list on consignment).  Fashionphile will provide you with a direct buy out offer.  Then you can compare and contrast.  Ann's Fabulous Finds will likely provide one of the higher estimates for consignment but I've found that items there tend to linger.  Still, a Chanel caviar flap might go quick.


----------



## youngster

Oh, and don't forget Rebag!  I've sold some small leather goods to them in the last couple months and it's been a smooth, easy process and they gave me the most of any of the major online dealers.


----------



## octnybride

youngster said:


> Yes, you will generally get less for direct buy out up front.  Like @lulilu said, there is more risk with consignment and you will wait much longer for payment.  There is always the chance that the item won't sell right away and will go through markdowns on consignment and you'll end up with less than what you would have with direct buy out.   I have done both, direct buy out and consigned and I prefer direct buy out generally.
> 
> Honestly, with a black caviar Chanel classic flap, it's a highly desirable item but I'd still submit it to 3 or 4 places for quotes.  TRR and Yoogi's and Ann's Fabulous Finds will give you options (a direct buy out price or what they would list on consignment).  Fashionphile will provide you with a direct buy out offer.  Then you can compare and contrast.  Ann's Fabulous Finds will likely provide one of the higher estimates for consignment but I've found that items there tend to linger.  Still, a Chanel caviar flap might go quick.



Thank you very much for this info. TPFers know everything!


----------



## Nomad

Can anyone message me the phone number for TRR? They changed their site and I can’t find it anywhere. Only a virtual chat.
I wanted to ask about the ‘covid surcharge’ that was just attached to my order


----------



## CPG

Nomad said:


> Can anyone message me the phone number for TRR? They changed their site and I can’t find it anywhere. Only a virtual chat.
> I wanted to ask about the ‘covid surcharge’ that was just attached to my order


It seems you can only do it through the website's Contact Us form. I had to use it once, and they do get back to you pretty quickly.

I was wondering about that stupid surcharge as well. Why now?


----------



## Nomad

CPG said:


> It seems you can only do it through the website's Contact Us form. I had to use it once, and they do get back to you pretty quickly.
> 
> I was wondering about that stupid surcharge as well. Why now?


Yeah. They did get to me quick On Chat. Here is what was said….I would like to inform you that The COVID-19 Surcharge is a response to increased shipping costs as well as incremental costs in fulfillment due to hiring and COVID pressures however I can assure you that this charge is to be temporary basis. 
Way to pass the buck to loyal customers


----------



## CPG

Nomad said:


> Yeah. They did get to me quick On Chat. Here is what was said….I would like to inform you that The COVID-19 Surcharge is a response to increased shipping costs as well as incremental costs in fulfillment due to hiring and COVID pressures however I can assure you that this charge is to be temporary basis.
> Way to pass the buck to loyal customers


I get it—to a point. Running a business in this current climate is near impossible. I has been for my family.

Most businesses will respond to situations like this by increasing prices and/or reducing hours of operation, i.e. labor costs. But TRR really can't do that. Their shipping costs are already high, especially considering most online "stores" offer free shipping and returns. And they can't really raise prices. These are secondhand goods, the point is to get a BARGAIN. Nor can they reduce labor/hours of operation. That will only increase their already long handling times. Decrease consignment percentages? They're already pretty low at 40%, unless you're consigning a super high end item. So a surcharge makes sense in this context.

Then again, don't they also operate, what, six storefronts? And they JUST opened a location in Dallas? How smart was that?

As for "temporary," nothing, once implemented, is ever temporary.


----------



## Gennas

Nomad said:


> Yeah. They did get to me quick On Chat. Here is what was said….I would like to inform you that The COVID-19 Surcharge is a response to increased shipping costs as well as incremental costs in fulfillment due to hiring and COVID pressures however I can assure you that this charge is to be temporary basis.
> Way to pass the buck to loyal customers


This is BS!!! I found that out the hard way yesterday. It showed up on my email confirmation that I was not just paying the $11.95, taxes and now another $1.00 for COVID!!! This is BS!!! They should have emailed all of us that pay for the First Look or anyone that buys on their site about this!!! Not just add it on without telling us. Plus the 20% off code doesn't work on any of the new or good items!!! Waste of time and $$$ on this site.


----------



## Nomad

CPG said:


> I get it—to a point. Running a business in this current climate is near impossible. I has been for my family.
> 
> Most businesses will respond to situations like this by increasing prices and/or reducing hours of operation, i.e. labor costs. But TRR really can't do that. Their shipping costs are already high, especially considering most online "stores" offer free shipping and returns. And they can't really raise prices. These are secondhand goods, the point is to get a BARGAIN. Nor can they reduce labor/hours of operation. That will only increase their already long handling times. Decrease consignment percentages? They're already pretty low at 40%, unless you're consigning a super high end item. So a surcharge makes sense in this context.
> 
> Then again, don't they also operate, what, six storefronts? And they JUST opened a location in Dallas? How smart was that?
> 
> As for "temporary," nothing, once implemented, is ever temporary.





Gennas said:


> This is BS!!! I found that out the hard way yesterday. It showed up on my email confirmation that I was not just paying the $11.95, taxes and now another $1.00 for COVID!!! This is BS!!! They should have emailed all of us that pay for the First Look or anyone that buys on their site about this!!! Not just add it on without telling us. Plus the 20% off code doesn't work on any of the new or good items!!! Waste of time and $$$ on this site.



Yeah. Get both of you on this one. Tough for many businesses. I also get that USPS Shipping costs went up.  I know due to my moms online resale site. And yes let’s be honest, tons of sites do free shipping!!!! But not TRR.  Also, TRR prices went significantly up during covid. Significantly up, insanely! Plus add in the HuGe influx of consignment items for them to sell During that time. So they were making tons of money during the ENTIRE pandemic. SOME Designs have come down a small amount but not to what it was before covid. They also got rid of their 20% off coupon during a segment of the pand if you remember. I called to complain. There has been a lot of shenanigans over there at TRR imo. This one just takes the cake.


----------



## lulu212121

I only noticed the Covid charge before placing my order because I wanted to read terms and conditions about coupon codes. That's the only place I saw mention the charge. I don't like the weak explanation.

I just placed an order during this last promotion and every single item (4) shipped separately. At least fulfilling and shipping was fast this time.

I am curious as how fast people are getting paid for the buyouts. How is the process going? I would like to sell some name brand jewelry and was thinking of submitting to them.


----------



## CPG

lulu212121 said:


> I only noticed the Covid charge before placing my order because I wanted to read terms and conditions about coupon codes. That's the only place I saw mention the charge. I don't like the weak explanation.
> 
> I just placed an order during this last promotion and every single item (4) shipped separately. At least fulfilling and shipping was fast this time.
> 
> I am curious as how fast people are getting paid for the buyouts. How is the process going? I would like to sell some name brand jewelry and was thinking of submitting to them.


Payment is 15th of month following the sale. Which should mean every two to four weeks, but since TRR allows returns for most items, weeks can turn into months. I would much rather accept a lower-priced direct payout for my items rather than watch them sell, get returned, sell again, get returned, rinse and repeat up until the point they finally go on sale for 40% off (or more) and I end up getting a check for three dollars, LOL.

*EDITED TO ADD* Sorry, I just now noticed you said "buy outs." That I don't know. I've never had them pay me up front. I've always consigned items, which means waiting until they sell, then waiting weeks to months to get paid.


----------



## lulu212121

CPG said:


> Payment is 15th of month following the sale. Which should mean every two to four weeks, but since TRR allows returns for most items, weeks can turn into months. I would much rather accept a lower-priced direct payout for my items rather than watch them sell, get returned, sell again, get returned, rinse and repeat up until the point they finally go on sale for 40% off (or more) and I end up getting a check for three dollars, LOL.
> 
> *EDITED TO ADD* Sorry, I just now noticed you said "buy outs." That I don't know. I've never had them pay me up front. I've always consigned items, which means waiting until they sell, then waiting weeks to months to get paid.


Yeah, I'm not a fan of their consignment. That is a painful and slow process.


----------



## youngster

lulu212121 said:


> I only noticed the Covid charge before placing my order because I wanted to read terms and conditions about coupon codes. That's the only place I saw mention the charge. I don't like the weak explanation.
> 
> I just placed an order during this last promotion and every single item (4) shipped separately. At least fulfilling and shipping was fast this time.
> 
> I am curious as how fast people are getting paid for the buyouts. How is the process going? I would like to sell some name brand jewelry and was thinking of submitting to them.



I did a buy out with TRR and it took 12 days for payment via direct deposit.  They say it can take up to 14 days.


----------



## CeeJay

Just to let everyone know, TRR (as of Nov-01-2021) will be changing the rules .. such that any item that is "*UNBRANDED JEWELRY*" *will only get the 65%* (_or lower depending on the cost of the item_).  So, even if you are a VIP Customer, this rule will apply going forward.  This REALLY pisses me off because, yes .. of course I have "unbranded" Jewelry .. heck, some of it is mine that I made in the past!  So, as such .. I'm getting stuff in BEFORE the Nov-01 date!!  Just wanted to let you all know!


----------



## renee_nyc

Did any of the other consignors get a notice from TRR in the app that said we need to provide our Social Security number? They said it was some regulatory requirement. They said they wouldn’t give me my payment until I had updated my account. If it wasn’t in the app directly I’d have thought it was a scam.


----------



## Goodfrtune

renee_nyc said:


> Did any of the other consignors get a notice from TRR in the app that said we need to provide our Social Security number? They said it was some regulatory requirement. They said they wouldn’t give me my payment until I had updated my account. If it wasn’t in the app directly I’d have thought it was a scam.


I’m not sure if they asked for my SS# but I know that they did want me to update my information. When I inquired about it, they said it had to do with direct deposit. They told me to ignore it since I have my checks sent to me. It may take longer but to me the fewer places that have my banking information, the better. Every time I log on it still tells me to update but like I said, I ignore it and my checks still come in the mail.


----------



## CPG

renee_nyc said:


> Did any of the other consignors get a notice from TRR in the app that said we need to provide our Social Security number? They said it was some regulatory requirement. They said they wouldn’t give me my payment until I had updated my account. If it wasn’t in the app directly I’d have thought it was a scam.


Probably because of new JB administration rules that anyone selling more than $600 worth of their cast offs (clothing, grandma's antiques, the stuff you inherited from your parents, whatever's been gathering in your attic and garage for years) must report that "income" on their taxes. Used to be the limit was $20K. Now, eBay, Poshmark, Tradesy, TRR, etc. will be required to keep tabs on your sales and send you a 1099 reflecting total sales at the end of the year.


----------



## CPG

Double post.


----------



## youngster

CPG said:


> Probably because of new JB administration rules that anyone selling more than $600 worth of their cast offs (clothing, grandma's antiques, the stuff you inherited from your parents, whatever's been gathering in your attic and garage for years) must report that "income" on their taxes. Used to be the limit was $20K. Now, eBay, Poshmark, Tradesy, TRR, etc. will be required to keep tabs on your sales and send you a 1099 reflecting total sales at the end of the year.



This won't actually go into effect until 2022 and then you'll get a 1099-K for sales over $600 but, if you are basically just selling your own personal belongings at a loss in the equivalent of an online garage sale, it should not impact your taxes at all.  If someone does manage to sell items for a profit then, yes, that profit would be taxable but that would likely be an extraordinary exception.


----------



## CPG

youngster said:


> This won't actually go into effect until 2022 and then you'll get a 1099-K for sales over $600 but, if you are basically just selling your own personal belongings at a loss in the equivalent of an online garage sale, it should not impact your taxes at all.  If someone does manage to sell items for a profit then, yes, that profit would be taxable but that would likely be an extraordinary exception.


That sounds heartening, thanks for clarifying. I got this info from my accountant, so it sounds like the administration or whomever needs to do a better job of getting across exactly what this means.


----------



## youngster

CPG said:


> That sounds heartening, thanks for clarifying. I got this info from my accountant, so it sounds like the administration or whomever needs to do a better job of getting across exactly what this means.



No kidding!  They need to do a much better job of communicating this. People who are just selling their own personal stuff at a loss aren't running a business with a profit motive and it isn't a "hobby" either.  (It qualifies as a "burden" or a "chore" in my mind lol, one that has made me much more mindful of what I buy since I dislike the selling process.) So, my understanding is that you might receive these 1099K's if you meet the reporting threshold, but you will not have to report the information on your return, unless you turned a profit (high unlikely).  But, check back with your accountant in a few weeks or months after they've had a chance to review the requirements.

The point of all this new reporting is that they hope to catch those people who are actually running a business by selling stuff they source from wherever at a profit, or resellers who might have gotten away with not reporting their sales in the past, or just people who collect payment for their services through Paypal, etc.


----------



## CPG

youngster said:


> No kidding!  They need to do a much better job of communicating this. People who are just selling their own personal stuff at a loss aren't running a business with a profit motive and it isn't a "hobby" either.  (It qualifies as a "burden" or a "chore" in my mind lol, one that has made me much more mindful of what I buy since I dislike the selling process.) So, my understanding is that you might receive these 1099K's if you meet the reporting threshold, but you will not have to report the information on your return, unless you turned a profit (high unlikely).  But, check back with your accountant in a few weeks or months after they've had a chance to review the requirements.
> 
> The point of all this new reporting is that they hope to catch those people who are actually running a business by selling stuff they source from wherever at a profit, or resellers who might have gotten away with not reporting their sales in the past, or just people who collect payment for their services through Paypal, etc.


Yes, it's pretty clear why they are doing it. But seriously? Down from $20K to $600? You know who that hurts? Not the "rich," whom we have been castigating for years for not paying their "fair share," that's for sure. No one who "sells" $600 worth of stuff a year is making any kind of bank. Hell, if your profits are $20,000 a year, you're barely getting by. Most of these people are just drumming up pocket money to turn around and spend on something else. It's a wash, and the items have already been taxed a bazillion times besides.

And what a paperwork nightmare. Not only will it be a burden to all these selling platforms, who now have to gather—and protect—sensitive information like SSNs and send out what could amount to hundreds of thousands of 1099s every year, but it will also be a hair-puller for accountants and tax preparers who will have to figure out how, exactly, to prove that those monies are not "profits," just the proceeds from selling Aunty Whomever's funky Christmas present that's been languishing in the hall closet.

Just stupid all the way around. Go after the real tax dodgers and leave the second hand dabblers alone.


----------



## renee_nyc

I was going to speculate that this was why in my post, but then I read that bit about selling it at a loss and thought "Ok, I'll wait until someone on here who knows what they are talking about weighs in."

What's annoying is that I don't have any receipts to PROVE that I bought stuff at a higher price than I'm selling it at, although it sounds like they aren't very likely to ask me. 

And I agree, if a few people want to make some of their $ back, and prevent items for going into a landfill, don't throw us in with the super wealthy who should be taxed.




youngster said:


> No kidding!  They need to do a much better job of communicating this. People who are just selling their own personal stuff at a loss aren't running a business with a profit motive and it isn't a "hobby" either.  (It qualifies as a "burden" or a "chore" in my mind lol, one that has made me much more mindful of what I buy since I dislike the selling process.) So, my understanding is that you might receive these 1099K's if you meet the reporting threshold, but you will not have to report the information on your return, unless you turned a profit (high unlikely).  But, check back with your accountant in a few weeks or months after they've had a chance to review the requirements.
> 
> The point of all this new reporting is that they hope to catch those people who are actually running a business by selling stuff they source from wherever at a profit, or resellers who might have gotten away with not reporting their sales in the past, or just people who collect payment for their services through Paypal, etc.





CPG said:


> Yes, it's pretty clear why they are doing it. But seriously? Down from $20K to $600? You know who that hurts? Not the "rich," whom we have been castigating for years for not paying their "fair share," that's for sure. No one who "sells" $600 worth of stuff a year is making any kind of bank. Hell, if your profits are $20,000 a year, you're barely getting by. Most of these people are just drumming up pocket money to turn around and spend on something else. It's a wash, and the items have already been taxed a bazillion times besides.
> 
> And what a paperwork nightmare. Not only will it be a burden to all these selling platforms, who now have to gather—and protect—sensitive information like SSNs and send out what could amount to hundreds of thousands of 1099s every year, but it will also be a hair-puller for accountants and tax preparers who will have to figure out how, exactly, to prove that those monies are not "profits," just the proceeds from selling Aunty Whomever's funky Christmas present that's been languishing in the hall closet.
> 
> Just stupid all the way around. Go after the real tax dodgers and leave the second hand dabblers alone.


----------



## renee_nyc

Goodfrtune said:


> I’m not sure if they asked for my SS# but I know that they did want me to update my information. When I inquired about it, they said it had to do with direct deposit. They told me to ignore it since I have my checks sent to me. It may take longer but to me the fewer places that have my banking information, the better. Every time I log on it still tells me to update but like I said, I ignore it and my checks still come in the mail.



I also get checks sent to me, and the notice said they wouldn't send it unless I updated. I'll ignore from now on.


----------



## renee_nyc

TRR is so arbitrary with their pricing and I don't understand their approach to listing. 

I sent them a pair of Chanel boots, with the tags on (no box). I've tried the boots on but never wore them outside. TRR said the condition is very good, and noted there is a little creasing. I'm ok with that, but they REMOVED the tags, so now the boots cannot be listed with tags. It was clear before that the boots have never been worn due to the condition of the tag...that they have removed from the soles of the boots.

That being said, they are currently marked higher than the original retail price...


----------



## youngster

renee_nyc said:


> I was going to speculate that this was why in my post, but then I read that bit about selling it at a loss and thought "Ok, I'll wait until someone on here who knows what they are talking about weighs in."
> 
> *What's annoying is that I don't have any receipts to PROVE that I bought stuff at a higher price than I'm selling it at*, although it sounds like they aren't very likely to ask me.



Do you have credit card receipts? Nothing at all? Online email order confirmations?  If you bought your items from a department store, you might be able to go back and search through old orders too and take screen shots of the details.

Starting in 2022, if you think you'll go over the $600 reporting threshold, I'd start keeping a spreadsheet. List the item and all pertinent information that you can recall, to the best of your knowledge. The date you bought the item, the cost, where you bought it, where you sold it and for how much, basically as much information as you can recall.  Even if you have no receipts, the price of certain items is well known so if you are selling a classic m/l Chanel flap that you bought new in 2017, it is pretty easy to prove that the cost in 2017 was $4,700 + sales tax in most cases.  Then you can provide this spreadsheet to your accountant at the end of the year.


----------



## renee_nyc

youngster said:


> Do you have credit card receipts? Nothing at all? Online email order confirmations?  If you bought your items from a department store, you might be able to go back and search through old orders too and take screen shots of the details.
> 
> Starting in 2022, if you think you'll go over the $600 reporting threshold, I'd start keeping a spreadsheet. List the item and all pertinent information that you can recall, to the best of your knowledge. The date you bought the item, the cost, where you bought it, where you sold it and for how much, basically as much information as you can recall.  Even if you have no receipts, the price of certain items is well known so if you are selling a classic m/l Chanel flap that you bought new in 2017, it is pretty easy to prove that the cost in 2017 was $4,700 + sales tax in most cases.  Then you can provide this spreadsheet to your accountant at the end of the year.



Thank you. I might have some receipts, but a lot of what I sell on TRR tends to be clothing, as I have managed to get my bag collection pretty pared down. Some of the dresses that I sell are at least three or four years old, so I don’t have the receipts anymore. I highly doubt any of it would sell for more than $600, but it would definitely add up to be more than that. I just sent them 41 items about a month and a half ago.

That being said, I do have a few contemporary bags that I need to offload, so maybe I will do that now.


----------



## Gennas

Perhaps this could be why The Real Real has been struggling with commission payments and withholding items to clients and not making refunds
Shareholders of online luxury-goods marketplace The RealReal have filed a class action lawsuit alleging that members of the company's executive team, board of directors, and underwriting banks lied to shareholders, artificially inflating share prices.  Why am I not surprised to hear this. Shady CEO and BOD's!!!!


----------



## CPG

I sent a bunch of items to TRR beginning of December. All excellent to new condition, all seasonally appropriate. A month later, and they still have only processed a handful of items and put them on the site. One item, a pair of designer shoes for which I paid nearly $700 and which were in near perfect condition, they put up for $50. Before I could tell them, are you KIDDING ME? and have them take them down, they sold. Because their commission rates are now 30% for anything under $100, I made a cool $15 off the deal. I would have kept them if I'd known that. No, I didn't expect to make hundreds, but $15? 

The new commission rates (likely due to the ridiculous new regulations requiring them to issue a 1099 for sales totaling over $600) coupled with 3–4 weeks to get anything up on the site, means this is likely my last commission with them. I'll still purchase, but I won't sell. As much of a hassle as Poshmark and eBay can be, at least I can get seasonal items up in a timely manner and control what I will and will not sell for. Or, hell, just donate it and get the tax credit. All the fun has gone out of second hand and consignment shopping/selling.


----------



## Nessa60

I thought I was the only one who noticed a huge drop in pricing with TRR. I also sent a 5 items in December… brand new and so far made a cool 12 dollars on jeans with tags.  I also remember them listing one of my essentially new Nina Ricci bags for 250.. and told them to return it to me before it was too late. I used to sell a ton of stuff on all sites.. but the 1099 requirement is a turn off. I also will continue with selling through Mercari and Poshmark until everything is gone. The joy of second hand selling is essentially gone.
Thanks for this post.. I agree 1000 percent with what you have said.




CPG said:


> I sent a bunch of items to TRR beginning of December. All excellent to new condition, all seasonally appropriate. A month later, and they still have only processed a handful of items and put them on the site. One item, a pair of designer shoes for which I paid nearly $700 and which were in near perfect condition, they put up for $50. Before I could tell them, are you KIDDING ME? and have them take them down, they sold. Because their commission rates are now 30% for anything under $100, I made a cool $15 off the deal. I would have kept them if I'd known that. No, I didn't expect to make hundreds, but $15?
> 
> The new commission rates (likely due to the ridiculous new regulations requiring them to issue a 1099 for sales totaling over $600) coupled with 3–4 weeks to get anything up on the site, means this is likely my last commission with them. I'll still purchase, but I won't sell. As much of a hassle as Poshmark and eBay can be, at least I can get seasonal items up in a timely manner and control what I will and will not sell for. Or, hell, just donate it and get the tax credit. All the fun has gone out of second hand and consignment shopping/selling.


----------



## Nomad

CPG said:


> I sent a bunch of items to TRR beginning of December. All excellent to new condition, all seasonally appropriate. A month later, and they still have only processed a handful of items and put them on the site. One item, a pair of designer shoes for which I paid nearly $700 and which were in near perfect condition, they put up for $50. Before I could tell them, are you KIDDING ME? and have them take them down, they sold. Because their commission rates are now 30% for anything under $100, I made a cool $15 off the deal. I would have kept them if I'd known that. No, I didn't expect to make hundreds, but $15?
> 
> The new commission rates (likely due to the ridiculous new regulations requiring them to issue a 1099 for sales totaling over $600) coupled with 3–4 weeks to get anything up on the site, means this is likely my last commission with them. I'll still purchase, but I won't sell. As much of a hassle as Poshmark and eBay can be, at least I can get seasonal items up in a timely manner and control what I will and will not sell for. Or, hell, just donate it and get the tax credit. All the fun has gone out of second hand and consignment shopping/selling.


Wow thanks for the information. I will say that one time I bought an item that was WAY undervalued and all of a sudden it was canceled. I am 100% positive the owner caught the mistake and made TRR cancel the sale. As an fyi for you with your shoes.


----------



## Catash

CPG said:


> I sent a bunch of items to TRR beginning of December. All excellent to new condition, all seasonally appropriate. A month later, and they still have only processed a handful of items and put them on the site. One item, a pair of designer shoes for which I paid nearly $700 and which were in near perfect condition, they put up for $50. Before I could tell them, are you KIDDING ME? and have them take them down, they sold. Because their commission rates are now 30% for anything under $100, I made a cool $15 off the deal. I would have kept them if I'd known that. No, I didn't expect to make hundreds, but $15?
> 
> The new commission rates (likely due to the ridiculous new regulations requiring them to issue a 1099 for sales totaling over $600) coupled with 3–4 weeks to get anything up on the site, means this is likely my last commission with them. I'll still purchase, but I won't sell. As much of a hassle as Poshmark and eBay can be, at least I can get seasonal items up in a timely manner and control what I will and will not sell for. Or, hell, just donate it and get the tax credit. All the fun has gone out of second hand and consignment shopping/selling.


Will they issue 1099 per sale over $600 or by the end of the year for a total sale over $600?


----------



## CPG

Catash said:


> Will they issue 1099 per sale over $600 or by the end of the year for a total sale over $600?


I believe end of the year, total of over $600. It's such B.S. Used to be, no one blinked an eye with second hand hobby sellers unless you sold over $20,000.


----------



## CPG

Nomad said:


> Wow thanks for the information. I will say that one time I bought an item that was WAY undervalued and all of a sudden it was canceled. I am 100% positive the owner caught the mistake and made TRR cancel the sale. As an fyi for you with your shoes.


I hadn't thought of that. I'll see what I can do! Thanks!


----------



## CPG

Nessa60 said:


> I thought I was the only one who noticed a huge drop in pricing with TRR. I also sent a 5 items in December… brand new and so far made a cool 12 dollars on jeans with tags.  I also remember them listing one of my essentially new Nina Ricci bags for 250.. and told them to return it to me before it was too late. I used to sell a ton of stuff on all sites.. but the 1099 requirement is a turn off. I also will continue with selling through Mercari and Poshmark until everything is gone. The joy of second hand selling is essentially gone.
> Thanks for this post.. I agree 1000 percent with what you have said.


Irony is that the next "crisis" coming down the line is the climate crisis. Okay, government, here we are, doing our best to buy and sell second hand and not buy new, but now you want to punish everyone involved for doing so? What a joke.


----------



## etoile de mer

If people stopped buying and selling on their site, they might reconsider how they run their business...


----------



## tickedoffchick

You should complain about your $700 shoes being listed so low. Find some other listings on the site for that style and brand to use as comps and send them an email explaining that you believe they made a huge mistake. I had a bag significantly undervalued once and of course it also sold before I could catch it, but they did make things right. As for that whole $600 reporting requirement, I suspect the IRS will get so much pushback from tax preparers the will have to do something.


----------



## CPG

tickedoffchick said:


> You should complain about your $700 shoes being listed so low. Find some other listings on the site for that style and brand to use as comps and send them an email explaining that you believe they made a huge mistake. I had a bag significantly undervalued once and of course it also sold before I could catch it, but they did make things right. As for that whole $600 reporting requirement, I suspect the IRS will get so much pushback from tax preparers the will have to do something.


Yep, that's what I did. I told them the shoes had sold for a ridiculously low price, and that I'd like them to cancel the sale if that was possible. If so, please relist at a higher price or send the shoes back to me. I received an email back saying they would review the price and relist it higher if they believe their "highly sophisticated pricing algorithm" made a mistake. So, not only is their customer service garbage, they can't read. Head. Thunk. Desk.

That was two days ago. Crickets. 

I also emailed inquiring about the two items of mine still floating around their warehouse, which have not been photographed or even listed as having been received. Again, crickets.

Maddening.


----------



## Allisonfaye

tickedoffchick said:


> You should complain about your $700 shoes being listed so low. Find some other listings on the site for that style and brand to use as comps and send them an email explaining that you believe they made a huge mistake. I had a bag significantly undervalued once and of course it also sold before I could catch it, but they did make things right. As for that whole $600 reporting requirement, I suspect the IRS will get so much pushback from tax preparers the will have to do something.



I doubt anyone has to worry now. They are most likely thinly staffed like everywhere. They were trying to get over 100k new IRS agents to vastly expand the scope of the IRS but so far, it hasn't passed. Thank God.


----------



## CPG

I thought it did pass? So confusing—tough to get any real info.


----------



## Allisonfaye

CPG said:


> I thought it did pass? So confusing—tough to get any real info.



Nope.


----------



## Onthego

Allisonfaye said:


> Nope.


So no 1099 have to be done by any consignment place/service?
I was starting to do the selling phase again and really need to know this information. Thanks.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Onthego said:


> So no 1099 have to be done by any consignment place/service?
> I was starting to do the selling phase again and really need to know this information. Thanks.



I don't know about that. My point was that they aren't going to have another 100k in agents so the chances of them going after small potato stuff like this are slim.


----------



## CeeJay

Soooooooo .. yet again (this will be THE LAST time I consign to them) .. over 3 months later, they FINALLY tell me that they are putting up my 18k & Rose Cut Diamonds bangle onto their website!!!!  I told them that I was BS and spoke to their "Consignor Relations" (I kind of feel sorry for those folks because .. MAN, they must get a LOT of ****e) and when I demanded to speak to a Manager, you know what EXCUSE they gave me??? .. that the 'delay' was due to Compliance Restrictions .. EXCUSE ME??? .. WHAT????  I sure know what that means in Finance, but what the 'F' does it have to do with Retail??? .. anyone here know???


----------



## lulu212121

CeeJay said:


> Soooooooo .. yet again (this will be THE LAST time I consign to them) .. over 3 months later, they FINALLY tell me that they are putting up my 18k & Rose Cut Diamonds bangle onto their website!!!!  I told them that I was BS and spoke to their "Consignor Relations" (I kind of feel sorry for those folks because .. MAN, they must get a LOT of ****e) and when I demanded to speak to a Manager, you know what EXCUSE they gave me??? .. that the 'delay' was due to Compliance Restrictions .. EXCUSE ME??? .. WHAT????  I sure know what that means in Finance, but what the 'F' does it have to do with Retail??? .. anyone here know???


OMG! 3 months? Why was it taking so long? I just had my own issue with them as a buyer. They sent me the shell, but not the cardigan. Supposedly warehouse lost it. I feel for the consigner. They issued me a full refund after a bit of run around. They always say to give them 72 hours and they will email. They have NEVER emailed me back, ever.

Maybe compliance restrictions has to do with whether or not they can ship it to some countries.


----------



## CeeJay

lulu212121 said:


> OMG! 3 months? Why was it taking so long? I just had my own issue with them as a buyer. They sent me the shell, but not the cardigan. Supposedly warehouse lost it. I feel for the consigner. They issued me a full refund after a bit of run around. They always say to give them 72 hours and they will email. They have NEVER emailed me back, ever.
> 
> Maybe compliance restrictions has to do with whether or not they can ship it to some countries.


Can't even say how much I asked that question (3 months) .. and again, the "answer" I got is that whole "Compliance" BS!  I keep on asking about that too, and get zero .. because even the folks that I usually work with don't have a clue as to what that means!  

Um-mmm yeah, "warehouse lost it ..", heard that too until I was accidentally cc:'d on an email where one of their staff admitted that my items were STOLEN by their warehouse staff (who then left and never came back that night).  They have some serious issues ..


----------



## renee_nyc

Saw this gem come up on TRR which is ridiculous for many reasons (including that I was searching NWT). They really need to get their listings right.


----------



## Catash

I recently sent a Gucci sweater that I bought at full price from Farfetch to TRR. They questioned the authenticity. As far as I know Farfetch only sells authentic designer items. How competent is the TRR authenticity team? I am fine with them not taking it. I still love the sweater, just not wearing it much.


----------



## Gennas

So tired of RR. Just received a Burberry Coat that was supposed to be in excellent condition. It has stains on all over it. One the right sleeve, front of the coat, inside of coat!! They better refund my original and return shipping!!! I just wasted $26 in shipping if i also have to pay the return shipping.


----------



## kjohn138

Catash said:


> I recently sent a Gucci sweater that I bought at full price from Farfetch to TRR. They questioned the authenticity. As far as I know Farfetch only sells authentic designer items. How competent is the TRR authenticity team? I am fine with them not taking it. I still love the sweater, just not wearing it much.



Hmmm do you have a Farfetch account? Perhaps you can look through your past orders with them for the sweater and send a screenshot of the order form to TRR to help confirm that it's auth? Farfetch is supposed to be reliable (as far as I know at least...) but I suppose it's possible that a rep could slip by them considering Farfetch works through tons of individual boutiques/stores in different countries as opposed to a large warehouse or something.


Although if you're willing to take the sweater back for now that might be the best thing to do. Maybe even reach out to Farfetch with that information.


----------



## GucciLouisFendiOhMy

Just had yet another issue with them. I bought 4 pairs of jeans in a specific cut/material blend and they sent me other items/or they screwed up the listings to begin with. I went circles with them trying to return them. After I told them I deleted the app and wouldn’t be purchasing from them moving forward they then said they’d accept the return if I wanted to cover return shipping. I was absolutely fuming. It’s unfortunate that they’re not training staff to do things correctly (assuming it’s training). This was the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## CPG

Gennas said:


> So tired of RR. Just received a Burberry Coat that was supposed to be in excellent condition. It has stains on all over it. One the right sleeve, front of the coat, inside of coat!! They better refund my original and return shipping!!! I just wasted $26 in shipping if i also have to pay the return shipping.


They have always had an inexplicable standard for what qualifies as Fair, Good, Very Good, and Excellent. They also call things by odd names (open front coats are "capes"), and confuse male jackets, coats, and blazers with female. I recently ordered a peacoat that was supposed to be in Very Good condition with "minimal wear" that arrived full of animal hair and stains on the sleeve. A "slouchy" blazer in a small that was so oversized when it arrived, I finally figured out that it was actually a men's jacket. 

To their credit, I pointed all this out to them and they refunded me the shipping both ways. So push your claim!


----------



## CPG

Allisonfaye said:


> Nope.


Yesterday I got an email from eBay, a platform on which I am now selling the collectibles I inherited from my parents when they died, to please contact my congress people and protest this new law, which DID go into effect.

I sent an email to my accountant, and this is what she told me about second hand selling at this point: if you sell more than $600, whether a variety of items or a single item, the platform on which you sold that/those items will send you a 1099 and report to the IRS. You will then have to pay INCOME tax on that amount, plus 16% small business tax. Doesn't matter if you have receipts to prove you sold at a loss. It's considered income and is taxed as if you earned that income as a sole proprietor.

If this is true—and, again, it came straight from my accountant—this will effectively kill the second hand market, punishing those people who depend on a little bit of extra spending money a year to get by and turning away those who consider buying and selling second hand a fun way to implement the philosophy of reuse/recycle/repair.

Please, someone tell me this isn't true to I can fire my accountant, LOL.


----------



## Catash

CPG said:


> Yesterday I got an email from eBay, a platform on which I am now selling the collectibles I inherited from my parents when they died, to please contact my congress people and protest this new law, which DID go into effect.
> 
> I sent an email to my accountant, and this is what she told me about second hand selling at this point: if you sell more than $600, whether a variety of items or a single item, the platform on which you sold that/those items will send you a 1099 and report to the IRS. You will then have to pay INCOME tax on that amount, plus 16% small business tax. Doesn't matter if you have receipts to prove you sold at a loss. It's considered income and is taxed as if you earned that income as a sole proprietor.
> 
> If this is true—and, again, it came straight from my accountant—this will effectively kill the second hand market, punishing those people who depend on a little bit of extra spending money a year to get by and turning away those who consider buying and selling second hand a fun way to implement the philosophy of reuse/recycle/repair.
> 
> Please, someone tell me this isn't true to I can fire my accountant, LOL.


This sounds terrible. How is it different from selling an old car?


----------



## CPG

Catash said:


> This sounds terrible. How is it different from selling an old car?


It's not. Selling anything for a loss, whether a car, an appliance, or grandma's antique clock, has always been considered a reimbursement of sorts. In other words, you didn't make a profit on it. That's what I initially wrote to my accountant about. I'm selling a bunch of stuff I inherited from my family, I don't have receipts for original costs, what should I do? And she said: doesn't matter. If you are being issued a 1099, it's INCOME, and taxed as such, including an additional nearly 16% tax slapped on for being a "sole proprietor".

The US government is trillions in debt, printing money faster than you can snap your fingers, and instead of cutting back on spending, they're looking for ways to add to the coffers. So their thinking now is: if you make ANY kind of money, even if it's being reimbursed for something you already paid for and paid the tax on (i.e., selling the cast offs piled up in your garage on eBay), they want their cut.


----------



## jbags07

CPG said:


> It's not. Selling anything for a loss, whether a car, an appliance, or grandma's antique clock, has always been considered a reimbursement of sorts. In other words, you didn't make a profit on it. That's what I initially wrote to my accountant about. I'm selling a bunch of stuff I inherited from my family, I don't have receipts for original costs, what should I do? And she said: doesn't matter. If you are being issued a 1099, it's INCOME, and taxed as such, including an additional nearly 16% tax slapped on for being a "sole proprietor".
> 
> The US government is trillions in debt, printing money faster than you can snap your fingers, and instead of cutting back on spending, they're looking for ways to add to the coffers. So their thinking now is: if you make ANY kind of money, even if it's being reimbursed for something you already paid for and paid the tax on (i.e., selling the cast offs piled up in your garage on eBay), they want their cut.


Exactly. I have a very good accountant too. He said the same. If we resell our stuff, be it on ebay, poshmark, or to TRR or FP, we are now small business owners to the IRS. And he said we will be paying these taxes on our earnings….federal tax, state income tax, social security tax, and medicare tax.

I’ve recently sold a bunch of contemporary branded bags all still new with tags, for considerably less then what i paid, minus postmarks 20% and/or ebays 15.  and i am decluttering my premier bags, and losing quite a bit to these resellers who lowball their offers. And now we must pay these huge taxes on top it.

i will sell whatever i need to sell, this year. Deal with this IRS issue once. Then i am done.  Its not worth it. And after next years tax season, when many sellers get hit with these taxes, i suspect many platforms will be losing sellers. I don’t think a lot of sellers realize the impact these new rules will have.


----------



## CPG

jbags07 said:


> Exactly. I have a very good accountant too. He said the same. If we resell our stuff, be it on ebay, poshmark, or to TRR or FP, we are now small business owners to the IRS. And he said we will be paying these taxes on our earnings….federal tax, state income tax, social security tax, and medicare tax.
> 
> I’ve recently sold a bunch of contemporary branded bags all still new with tags, for considerably less then what i paid, minus postmarks 20% and/or ebays 15.  and i am decluttering my premier bags, and losing quite a bit to these resellers who lowball their offers. And now we must pay these huge taxes on top it.
> 
> i will sell whatever i need to sell, this year. Deal with this IRS issue once. Then i am done.  Its not worth it. And after next years tax season, when many sellers get hit with these taxes, i suspect many platforms will be losing sellers. I don’t think a lot of sellers realize the impact these new rules will have.


It's awful. We were also assured that this would not affect hobby sellers who were clearly just trying to clean out the garage and attic and sell family "junk," only those people who were clearly doing it full time to "make money" and "cheating" by not having a business license.

Obviously, not the case.

I know that eBay is fighting tooth and nail to stop it. The other platforms should do the same, but I have not heard from them like I have from eBay. Because it's not just a nightmare for us, but for these platforms. Can you imagine the hassle of having to establish and staff an entirely new department to send millions of 1099s to garage sale sellers?

What kills me, and I've said this before on here, is that if our government is truly concerned about the environment, then they should applaud and support people who resell used merchandise. Not make it impossible for us to do.

I understand if you are a business. If you have a business license and sell through PM, eBay, etc. then you are already paying taxes. If you are making a profit but don't have a business license, shame on you.

But the majority of sellers are not small businesses. I'm certainly not. I don't scout thrift stores for deals and then mark up that designer pair of jeans I scored for $5 and sell it on PM for $25. I sell stuff I no longer use or wear, at way below what I originally paid for it, and use that money to purchase a few new things. Rinse, repeat. It all stays in circulation and out of the landfill.

Like you, I'm done. I'll give it away (even tho charitable donations are no longer deductible thanks to the personal deductions now being so high), or maybe even get a group of girlfriends together for wine, snacks, and "sales."


----------



## remy12

It might help to write your Senators or Representative. If enough people complain that selling your own items is not a business it may help to make changes to the law.


----------



## CPG

remy12 said:


> It might help to write your Senators or Representative. If enough people complain that selling your own items is not a business it may help to make changes to the law.


eBay has a link to an automatic letter sent to your representatives in Congress. You just put in your zip code and fill out a few other things and it goes straight to them.


----------



## remy12

CPG said:


> eBay has a link to an automatic letter sent to your representatives in Congress. You just put in your zip code and fill out a few other things and it goes straight to them.


Excellent. Thank you


----------



## CPG

remy12 said:


> Excellent. Thank you


If you're a member of eBay, it should be in your messages already.


----------



## jbags07

CPG said:


> It's awful. We were also assured that this would not affect hobby sellers who were clearly just trying to clean out the garage and attic and sell family "junk," only those people who were clearly doing it full time to "make money" and "cheating" by not having a business license.
> 
> Obviously, not the case.
> 
> I know that eBay is fighting tooth and nail to stop it. The other platforms should do the same, but I have not heard from them like I have from eBay. Because it's not just a nightmare for us, but for these platforms. Can you imagine the hassle of having to establish and staff an entirely new department to send millions of 1099s to garage sale sellers?
> 
> What kills me, and I've said this before on here, is that if our government is truly concerned about the environment, then they should applaud and support people who resell used merchandise. Not make it impossible for us to do.
> 
> I understand if you are a business. If you have a business license and sell through PM, eBay, etc. then you are already paying taxes. If you are making a profit but don't have a business license, shame on you.
> 
> But the majority of sellers are not small businesses. I'm certainly not. I don't scout thrift stores for deals and then mark up that designer pair of jeans I scored for $5 and sell it on PM for $25. I sell stuff I no longer use or wear, at way below what I originally paid for it, and use that money to purchase a few new things. Rinse, repeat. It all stays in circulation and out of the landfill.
> 
> Like you, I'm done. I'll give it away (even tho charitable donations are no longer deductible thanks to the personal deductions now being so high), or maybe even get a group of girlfriends together for wine, snacks, and "sales."


Its awful on every level. As you said, its one thing for people who purchase at estate sales and goodwill, then sell for profit. This is indeed a business. But to sell our own stuff, stuff we already paid sales tax on, and to then sell at a loss, pay seller fees, then all of these taxes!  Its maddening. I appreciate you mentioning the ebay link to email our reps, i will do that. But if this is not repealed, it will spell disaster for all selling platforms.

i am wondering, and if no one here knows i will give FP and Yoogis a call….if we accept store credit rather then direct payment, does that count toward the 1099 stuff?  Or is it not considered payment?  I just received 4 quotes today, and while they are low, if store credit is exempt from the tax rules, it might be worth just doing store credits instead of payouts, unless there are no items of interest to purchase.


----------



## CPG

jbags07 said:


> Its awful on every level. As you said, its one thing for people who purchase at estate sales and goodwill, then sell for profit. This is indeed a business. But to sell our own stuff, stuff we already paid sales tax on, and to then sell at a loss, pay seller fees, then all of these taxes!  Its maddening. I appreciate you mentioning the ebay link to email our reps, i will do that. But if this is not repealed, it will spell disaster for all selling platforms.
> 
> i am wondering, and if no one here knows i will give FP and Yoogis a call….if we accept store credit rather then direct payment, does that count toward the 1099 stuff?  Or is it not considered payment?  I just received 4 quotes today, and while they are low, if store credit is exempt from the tax rules, it might be worth just doing store credits instead of payouts, unless there are no items of interest to purchase.


And it won't stop there. Next, they'll come after proceeds a family makes on an estate sale, the proceeds you make on the sale of your house, and then inheritance, leaving people with zero way to pay for funeral expenses or to pass along family money to secure the finances of the younger generation. ALL stuff that was already taxed, in a myriad of ways, but no matter. As usual, it's the middle class who bears the burden of this garbage.

Hmmm . . . that's a good point about credit, but I think it's likely to work the same way. If you opt in for credit, you'll be sent a 1099 for a "barter" transaction?


----------



## jbags07

CPG said:


> And it won't stop there. Next, they'll come after proceeds a family makes on an estate sale, the proceeds you make on the sale of your house, and then inheritance, leaving people with zero way to pay for funeral expenses or to pass along family money to secure the finances of the younger generation. ALL stuff that was already taxed, in a myriad of ways, but no matter. As usual, it's the middle class who bears the burden of this garbage.
> 
> Hmmm . . . that's a good point about credit, but I think it's likely to work the same way. If you opt in for credit, you'll be sent a 1099 for a "barter" transaction?



agreed. I think they will continue to impose new taxes on whatever they can  

So i called FP and if you sell them bags, they will not issue 1099’s. They said this type of transaction is exempt, whether you accept a direct buyout or store credit. Thank goodness!  For now at least.  I’ve needed to downsize my collection and i am doing it this year, before they can create new tax rules lol.


----------



## CPG

jbags07 said:


> agreed. I think they will continue to impose new taxes on whatever they can
> 
> So i called FP and if you sell them bags, they will not issue 1099’s. They said this type of transaction is exempt, whether you accept a direct buyout or store credit. Thank goodness!  For now at least.  I’ve needed to downsize my collection and i am doing it this year, before they can create new tax rules lol.


Ah, so it must then only apply to selling on the platforms where you are the direct seller, like eBay, Poshmark, and Tradesy. But NOT where you are a consignor, like on The Real Real, etc. 

Interesting.

And how confusing for everyone involved!


----------



## jbags07

CPG said:


> Ah, so it must then only apply to selling on the platforms where you are the direct seller, like eBay, Poshmark, and Tradesy. But NOT where you are a consignor, like on The Real Real, etc.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> And how confusing for everyone involved!


So confusing!  But thankfully we will not be penalized if we sell/consign to a platform, only if we ourselves sell directly to a buyer. Which is bad enough, but….


----------



## Gennas

OMG, I cannot believe how rude and abusive my RR Luxury consignor sales rep is!!!! I have sent in a brand new Burberry Coat, two brand new CL Pigalles, two $750 blazers and a Balmain Blazer. I emailed her on Friday asking if she can please find out why 3 of my items still have not processed. RR has had them for over 2 weeks now. She emailed me back and said "Text REAL" the customer relations will get back to you. I have over $100,000 worth of brand new shoes, burberry coats, blazers, (don't trust them to sell my Givenchy, LV, or Chanel bags) she had the audacity to just text me that. I did not get upset until today. I tried calling their Customer Relations line. I was on hold for an hour. When I finally got through I was hung up on. I asked for the manager, named Katie, but she would not take my call. I also tried texting, but for some reason my text would not go through. So I texted my RR sales rep and told her that I could not get through and the text was not working. I asked her if there is another number to call and if she could text them and have them text me back. She then sent me 20 texts in less than 10 minutes!!! She had the audacity to say I was being abrasive and I could be kicked off RR!!! I texted her back and said do not text or contact me again!!!! I also said I do not want to work with her. I will just go through Congnisor relations. She is so rude!!!! First of all I have spent over $500,000 on the RR. I was one of the first one's that started using them back in 2013. This company is making $$$$$ and is in business because of all of us buyers and sellers. Now they have $5,000 worth of my stuff. She said she can just have all of my items shipped back to me. I emailed her so it's in writing saying I do not want my items shipped back. I will not be sending one more item to them. Thankfully, I took pictures of every item.


----------



## CPG

TRR customer service is now nil. Used to be, you count on your items being up for sale 7–10 days after receipt. Last time I sent them a consignment, six items, it took them four weeks to list them. They kept telling me it was because of COVID and lack of staffing. Okay, everyone is short-handed. I get it.

Then, two months ago, I noticed my consignor page was filled with another seller's items. Three pages of them—my items didn't start showing up until page four. Luckily, all my items had sold by then. I contacted them via email with the problem. I wanted to send more items in, but didn't trust they'd be credited to me until the problem was fixed. They said they'd bump it up to the "tech guys" and get it taken care of immediately.

I let a few weeks go by and contacted them again. "We're working on it." was the reply. I told them that I didn't want to be credited for this other seller's sales once it comes time to pay them out. "Oh, that won't happen," the rep said.

Another four weeks, nothing. Another round of emails. Nothing.

As of yesterday, problem still not fixed. And guess who got credited with this other seller's sales? Me. Obviously, whoever the seller is doesn't have a problem with what's going on, and they must have also gotten credited for their sales.

So I guess I'll go shopping


----------



## Gennas

CPG said:


> TRR customer service is now nil. Used to be, you count on your items being up for sale 7–10 days after receipt. Last time I sent them a consignment, six items, it took them four weeks to list them. They kept telling me it was because of COVID and lack of staffing. Okay, everyone is short-handed. I get it.
> 
> Then, two months ago, I noticed my consignor page was filled with another seller's items. Three pages of them—my items didn't start showing up until page four. Luckily, all my items had sold by then. I contacted them via email with the problem. I wanted to send more items in, but didn't trust they'd be credited to me until the problem was fixed. They said they'd bump it up to the "tech guys" and get it taken care of immediately.
> 
> I let a few weeks go by and contacted them again. "We're working on it." was the reply. I told them that I didn't want to be credited for this other seller's sales once it comes time to pay them out. "Oh, that won't happen," the rep said.
> 
> Another four weeks, nothing. Another round of emails. Nothing.
> 
> As of yesterday, problem still not fixed. And guess who got credited with this other seller's sales? Me. Obviously, whoever the seller is doesn't have a problem with what's going on, and they must have also gotten credited for their sales.
> 
> So I guess I'll go shopping



OMG, I cannot believe this!!! This is terrible. I'm so glad you got paid. I will not be consigning with them again. They better not put my items into another seller's account. Yes, their CC is terrible. You can never reach anyone. If you email them you never hear back.


----------



## rollinsband2002

So I just consigned a lot of items...including some past TRR purchases that just didn't work for me. Even though the site allowed me to consign these past TRR purchases, they were rejected upon receipt because they "don't accept the brand" Huh? These are designers they currently carry! Now I'm getting bot emails in response to my inquiries about the matter, so I'm just going to wash my hands of it. I'd been a longtime TRR fan, but now I'm seeing what others have been complaining about.


----------



## lulilu

rollinsband2002 said:


> So I just consigned a lot of items...including some past TRR purchases that just didn't work for me. Even though the site allowed me to consign these past TRR purchases, they were rejected upon receipt because they "don't accept the brand" Huh? These are designers they currently carry! Now I'm getting bot emails in response to my inquiries about the matter, so I'm just going to wash my hands of it. I'd been a longtime TRR fan, but now I'm seeing what others have been complaining about.


I thought they have a number to call.  Have you tried that?


----------



## Gennas

lulilu said:


> I thought they have a number to call.  Have you tried that?


Now they do not answer the phone on the weekends!!! Their customer service is terrible. You can only call M-F. It's so hard to get through to anyone at RR.  I'm done with them.


----------



## renee_nyc

Is anyone else getting pretty persistent phone calls and text messages from your consignment rep? I haven’t even met my new one, and he keeps calling me and texting.


----------



## WingNut

renee_nyc said:


> Is anyone else getting pretty persistent phone calls and text messages from your consignment rep? I haven’t even met my new one, and he keeps calling me and texting.


I did before she went out on Maternity leave. It was non-stop. It started when I logged in and submitted an item I wanted to sell for a quote. It did lead to me working with her directly to sell two Hermes bags, and although there were hiccups in the process for the second one (new rep since primary out on maternity) it did sell at buyout for a number I with which I was satisfied. The other items I went through the regular process and I just got paid for them.

I haven't gotten anything from them since. But yeah, they were VERY persistent to the point it was incredibly annoying.


----------



## rollinsband2002

I did, lol. They said they would look into it and followed up with a barrage of non-answer emails even after they sent the items back. So no guarantees that they will allow you to consign an item you purchased from them. Buyer and consignor beware!


----------



## QuelleFromage

WingNut said:


> I did before she went out on Maternity leave. It was non-stop. It started when I logged in and submitted an item I wanted to sell for a quote. It did lead to me working with her directly to sell two Hermes bags, and although there were hiccups in the process for the second one (new rep since primary out on maternity) it did sell at buyout for a number I with which I was satisfied. The other items I went through the regular process and I just got paid for them.
> 
> I haven't gotten anything from them since. But yeah, they were VERY persistent to the point it was incredibly annoying.


If you ever, EVER even discuss selling something like a Birkin with TRR, they will never leave you alone. I actually switched email addresses on my TRR account because of this.

Now, if you are NOT providing them with Birkins they will keep doing what they do, like sending me $600 for someone else's LV bag despite my constantly pestering them that it is not mine and that I have never consigned an LV bag of any kind (I have owned five LVs in my life - two I sold on eBay ten years ago, one I gave to my mom, the other two are still in my closet).


----------



## CPG

QuelleFromage said:


> If you ever, EVER even discuss selling something like a Birkin with TRR, they will never leave you alone. I actually switched email addresses on my TRR account because of this.
> 
> Now, if you are NOT providing them with Birkins they will keep doing what they do, like sending me $600 for someone else's LV bag despite my constantly pestering them that it is not mine and that I have never consigned an LV bag of any kind (I have owned five LVs in my life - two I sold on eBay ten years ago, one I gave to my mom, the other two are still in my closet).


For months my sales page was filled with dozens of items belonging to someone else. Despite numerous emails and calls, no one could seem to fix it—it was a matter for "tech," I was told, and "tech" was super busy. Last month they sent me payment for an item that wasn't mine, but I figured the struggle involved to remedy that wasn't worth it. FINALLY, a couple weeks ago, after one last desperate phone call on my part, the woman who answered the phone managed to fix in five minutes what no one could seem to do since March. But I'm done selling with TRR. Between Poshmark and a local high end consignment store, I'm good.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Oh man, another major issue with TRR.

I sent my brand new never worn small Cartier love bracelet with diamonds to TRR (actually it was picked up in person by consignor).
I didn't include the screwdriver or box, as I couldn't locate them.

TRR listed it as "very good" with scratches which I didn't notice until today. It was a brand new bracelet that I purchased myself from my local Cartier boutique and never wore it, so it should not have had any scratches. TRR listed it with their own generic screwdriver.

I watched it sell at least 4 times and get returned, so I asked for it back to sell to Fashionphile instead.

FP gives me a decent quote, and I ship it off to them as soon as I receive it back from TRR. I did not bother to inspect it, which is my fault.

FP rejected it, stating that it was damaged by excessive toolmarks.

So the customers that bought my bracelet and returned it damaged my bracelet, and TRR didn't notice.

I tried to file a complaint with TRR, and we went around in circles for 30 minutes.

I am so beyond upset. First they damage my Chanel bag, now my Cartier bracelet. Both items damaged to the point I cannot sell them. I am never selling with TRR again. 

FP does consignment far better than TRR - they pay you out in full as soon as someone buys your item. It doesn't matter if they end up returning it. FP takes the full burden of a customer damaging the item, whereas TRR makes you have to deal with the fallout of customers buying & returning your item over and over.


----------



## CPG

Glitterbomb said:


> Oh man, another major issue with TRR.
> 
> I sent my brand new never worn small Cartier love bracelet with diamonds to TRR (actually it was picked up in person by consignor).
> I didn't include the screwdriver or box, as I couldn't locate them.
> 
> TRR listed it as "very good" with scratches which I didn't notice until today. It was a brand new bracelet that I purchased myself from my local Cartier boutique and never wore it, so it should not have had any scratches. TRR listed it with their own generic screwdriver.
> 
> I watched it sell at least 4 times and get returned, so I asked for it back to sell to Fashionphile instead.
> 
> FP gives me a decent quote, and I ship it off to them as soon as I receive it back from TRR. I did not bother to inspect it, which is my fault.
> 
> FP rejected it, stating that it was damaged by excessive toolmarks.
> 
> So the customers that bought my bracelet and returned it damaged my bracelet, and TRR didn't notice.
> 
> I tried to file a complaint with TRR, and we went around in circles for 30 minutes.
> 
> I am so beyond upset. First they damage my Chanel bag, now my Cartier bracelet. Both items damaged to the point I cannot sell them. I am never selling with TRR again.
> 
> FP does consignment far better than TRR - they pay you out in full as soon as someone buys your item. It doesn't matter if they end up returning it. FP takes the full burden of a customer damaging the item, whereas TRR makes you have to deal with the fallout of customers buying & returning your item over and over.


How terrible! This happened to me several years ago, but with a dress I'd sent them that was sold three times and returned before I requested they send it back to me. When it arrived, it had several stains on the front. At some point in the process, one of the buyers must have worn it and then returned it (the tag was in the back, easily hidden). 

At that point, I started photographing the really valuable things that I sent them, so I'd have proof of condition if they were damaged. All that to say, TRR's model is ridiculous, especially the amount of time between sales and payment, which can be anywhere from 4 to 6 weeks on a sale that isn't returned, depending on when the purchase is made. If it gets returned multiple times, that can take up to 6 months.

I've never dealt with Fashionphile, but their model sounds much better. I did recently sell a bag to Rebag, and the process was easy, seamless, and I got a check within a week—for about $200 more than I would have had I sold it to TRR, and with much less headache as well.


----------



## Glitterbomb

Glitterbomb said:


> Oh man, another major issue with TRR.
> 
> I sent my brand new never worn small Cartier love bracelet with diamonds to TRR (actually it was picked up in person by consignor).
> I didn't include the screwdriver or box, as I couldn't locate them.
> 
> TRR listed it as "very good" with scratches which I didn't notice until today. It was a brand new bracelet that I purchased myself from my local Cartier boutique and never wore it, so it should not have had any scratches. TRR listed it with their own generic screwdriver.
> 
> I watched it sell at least 4 times and get returned, so I asked for it back to sell to Fashionphile instead.
> 
> FP gives me a decent quote, and I ship it off to them as soon as I receive it back from TRR. I did not bother to inspect it, which is my fault.
> 
> FP rejected it, stating that it was damaged by excessive toolmarks.
> 
> So the customers that bought my bracelet and returned it damaged my bracelet, and TRR didn't notice.
> 
> I tried to file a complaint with TRR, and we went around in circles for 30 minutes.
> 
> I am so beyond upset. First they damage my Chanel bag, now my Cartier bracelet. Both items damaged to the point I cannot sell them. I am never selling with TRR again.
> 
> FP does consignment far better than TRR - they pay you out in full as soon as someone buys your item. It doesn't matter if they end up returning it. FP takes the full burden of a customer damaging the item, whereas TRR makes you have to deal with the fallout of customers buying & returning your item over and over.



Here are two pictures showing the damage. It is SO bad. They are DEEP groove marks you can feel, not only see...I understand why FP rejected it.







The worst part is, this is a small/thin love bracelet, not the classic size. The screw opens and closes with one turn. There is absolutely no need for damage like this on this bracelet....what the hell did someone do to it????


----------



## a_b_c

Glitterbomb said:


> Here are two pictures showing the damage. It is SO bad. They are DEEP groove marks you can feel, not only see...I understand why FP rejected it.
> 
> View attachment 5434231
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434232
> 
> 
> The worst part is, this is a small/thin love bracelet, not the classic size. The screw opens and closes with one turn. There is absolutely no need for damage like this on this bracelet....what the hell did someone do to it????


Wow!   That is serious permanent damage.


----------



## renee_nyc

Glitterbomb said:


> Here are two pictures showing the damage. It is SO bad. They are DEEP groove marks you can feel, not only see...I understand why FP rejected it.
> 
> View attachment 5434231
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434232
> 
> 
> The worst part is, this is a small/thin love bracelet, not the classic size. The screw opens and closes with one turn. There is absolutely no need for damage like this on this bracelet....what the hell did someone do to it????


That’s awful! I’m sorry that happened.


----------



## girlhasbags

renee_nyc said:


> Is anyone else getting pretty persistent phone calls and text messages from your consignment rep? I haven’t even met my new one, and he keeps calling me and texting.


Yes I am


----------



## renee_nyc

Did anyone else notice this? It’s likely part of the reason for the TRR chaos:


			https://www.voguebusiness.com/companies/the-realreals-julie-wainwright-steps-down-as-ceo


----------



## CPG

renee_nyc said:


> Did anyone else notice this? It’s likely part of the reason for the TRR chaos:
> 
> 
> https://www.voguebusiness.com/companies/the-realreals-julie-wainwright-steps-down-as-ceo


No doubt. Always chaos when there's a change in leadership.

I wonder, too, how much the opening of all the brick and mortar stores played a role as well. That's a lot of overhead, likely much more than either purchasing or renting large warehouse space.


----------



## onlyk

renee_nyc said:


> Did anyone else notice this? It’s likely part of the reason for the TRR chaos:
> 
> 
> https://www.voguebusiness.com/companies/the-realreals-julie-wainwright-steps-down-as-ceo


Great information, thank you! I read it briefly, couldn't understand how did they lose that much, on the other hand, very recently I was browsing their website, I saw they made a huge mistake, it was an unforgivable and very easily noticeable mistake that any established company should not have made, so I kinda of believe they didn't manage their business well.


----------



## LittleStar88

I will never EVER buy a single thing from this company (let alone sell after having read these comments). Bought a pair of earrings that were grossly misrepresented - absolutely disgusting residue that was never cleaned off, and rusty posts - not disclosed and not represented in photos. Fortunately I was able to send them back but they refused to remove a restocking fee for the return.


----------



## renee_nyc

Did anyone else see this? It talks about a lot of things covered in this thread.



			https://www.thecut.com/2022/08/the-realreal-review-mess.html


----------



## CPG

renee_nyc said:


> Did anyone else see this? It talks about a lot of things covered in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thecut.com/2022/08/the-realreal-review-mess.html


Yep, pretty much nails it. Hopefully leadership can turn TRR around because I still think the second hand/consignment model is a good one, and one of the best ways to shop. It's taught me how to tell quality from hype and allowed me access to things I never would have been able to afford otherwise. Likewise to hone my aesthetic and keep my closet lean and functional.


----------



## jmc3007

I certainly identify with the magazine writer. the only and last time I consigned with them was in 2015 when I cleared out my Wall St closets, big brand designer names etc, Hermes bag, belts, and fur coat. A young woman came out to review and take everything her. She said back then that about 60% of their consignors were boutiques and wholesalers and the other 40% were ppl like me looking to clear out their closets. TRR has always needed a constant and stead supply of inventory from dept stores and boutiques, and waiting for individuals was always challenging. good times back then


----------



## jmc3007

this is an interesting read 


https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-re...fit-11661513400?mod=Searchresults_pos1&page=1

The RealReal CFO Aims to Limit Costs, Boost Margins to Turn Profit​Luxury consignment retailer works to keep expenses steady while increasing sales of higher-margin products, says finance chief and interim co-CEO Robert Julian​Kristin BroughtonAug. 26, 2022 7:30 am ET





Chief Financial Officer Robert Julian, who joined in October, said the company has historically focused too much on increasing total transaction values and not enough on selling the goods that bring in the most profit. He also serves as interim co-chief executive, along with Rati Sahi Levesque, the company’s president, following the June resignation of founder Julie Wainwright from the CEO post.
Mr. Julian’s strategy includes selling more goods on consignment, meaning secondhand items from customers’ closets, and fewer goods purchased through wholesalers. “I would say there’s been massive changes in terms of how we look at the business, how we analyze the business, what we consider to be our key metrics and key indicators,” Mr. Julian said.





Robert JulianPhoto: The RealReal
The San Francisco-based company, which was established in 2011, sells items such as Hermès bags and Rolex watches online as well as through 16 bricks-and-mortar stores in cities including New York, Chicago and Los Angeles.
During the second quarter, 28% of revenue came through direct sales from wholesalers and other vendors, 63% came from consignment and the remainder came from charging buyers for shipping. Gross margin on the company’s direct sales was 14%, compared with 85% items sold on consignment, Mr. Julian said.
The RealReal has boosted sales since its initial public offering in 2019, but profit has remained elusive. During the second quarter, revenue jumped 47% from a year earlier to $154.4 million, while gross merchandise value, measuring total transactions, increased 30% to $454 million. The company reported a net loss of $53.2 million, compared with a net loss of $70.7 million a year earlier.
Its stock price has plummeted this year as investors have shifted away from unprofitable companies. Shares of the RealReal have declined by around 80% since the beginning of the year, closing Thursday at $2.38. 
The RealReal sources most of the consignment goods it sells through its sales staff, who meet with clients in their homes or at company stores to help customers pick out items to consign. It also allows clients with secondhand wares to ship the items to the company or drop them off at one of its 16 stores or three consignment offices. 
The company takes possession of the items it sells, but doesn’t record consignment goods as inventory that it owns. Instead, it generates revenue by taking a percentage of the proceeds on transactions between buyers and sellers, called a take rate. Last year, The RealReal’s take rate on consignment items was 34.7%, down from 35.7% in 2020. 
Goods purchased directly from wholesalers or other vendors do count as inventory. 
The RealReal this year set a goal of achieving $100 million in adjusted earnings before interest, tax, depreciation and amortization in 2025. In 2021, that figure stood at a $126.9 million loss. The company plans to hit its profitability goal by increasing revenue at a faster rate than expenses, Mr. Julian said. Analysts, who said the plan is feasible but ambitious, said they expect the company to report net income by 2027.
The biggest lever the company can pull to improve its profitability is putting a lid on fixed costs, Mr. Julian said. Expenses have increased as the RealReal has expanded by adding staff, opening new locations and setting up the infrastructure necessary to operate an e-commerce business, he said. Operating expenses during the second quarter rose 8% from a year earlier to $138.7 million.





A RealReal store in Manhattan in 2020. Photo: Nina Westervelt/Bloomberg News
“There are a lot of infrastructure costs that they need to operate their business,” said Tom Nikic, a senior vice president of equity research at financial firm Wedbush Securities Inc. He noted the RealReal authenticates its products, which involves staff, facilities and security.
Mr. Julian said he aims to keep fixed costs increasing no faster than inflation. In 2021, 62% of the company’s operating expenses were considered support functions, and therefore primarily fixed costs, the RealReal said during an investor presentation in March.
The company’s push to generate a profit comes amid uncertainty about the overall economy. It is one of several retailers that recently lowered financial guidance for the year. Department-store chains Macy’s Inc. and Nordstrom Inc. this week cut their outlooks, citing risks of a steeper downturn.
Advertisement - Scroll to Continue
The RealReal now expects an adjusted Ebitda loss of between $100 million and $110 million this year, compared with previous guidance of an adjusted Ebitda loss between $100 million and $80 million. The company on an earnings call this month attributed the revision to challenges sourcing consigned goods, as well as shifts in consumer demand toward lower-priced, everyday apparel and away from higher-end items such as jewelry and watches.
Newsletter Sign-up
WSJ | CFO Journal
The Morning Ledger provides daily news and insights on corporate finance from the CFO Journal team.
Sean Dunlop, an equity analyst at research firm Morningstar Inc. said he doesn’t expect the RealReal to see a significant decline in demand in 2022.
The market for online consignment clothing has become more competitive, said Oliver Chen, a managing director at investment firm Cowen Inc. In addition to publicly traded consignment retailers such as Poshmark Inc. and ThredUp Inc., consumers also sell secondhand luxury goods through e-commerce giant eBay Inc. “Anyone who resells Gucci” is a competitor to the RealReal, Mr. Chen said.
*Write to *Kristin Broughton at Kristin.Broughton@wsj.com


----------



## CPG

jmc3007 said:


> I certainly identify with the magazine writer. the only and last time I consigned with them was in 2015 when I cleared out my Wall St closets, big brand designer names etc, Hermes bag, belts, and fur coat. A young woman came out to review and take everything her. She said back then that about 60% of their consignors were boutiques and wholesalers and the other 40% were ppl like me looking to clear out their closets. TRR has always needed a constant and stead supply of inventory from dept stores and boutiques, and waiting for individuals was always challenging. good times back then


Interesting, and I can see that there wouldn't be enough "private" closets to draw from (although Dora Maar is doing a pretty good job of doing just that—and the site is much more attractive). Although, everything I've purchased from them clothing-wise (and I've been a customer since they've started up) has always seemed pre-worn. Not in bad shape, but certainly not current end of season stuff from boutiques with tags.


----------



## Seemesoar

Haven’t been able to find an answer to this on an faq. Poshmark will send you a 1099 if you exceed $600 in sales but does the real real do the same?


----------



## CPG

Seemesoar said:


> Haven’t been able to find an answer to this on an faq. Poshmark will send you a 1099 if you exceed $600 in sales but does the real real do the same?


Most likely. Any sales over $600 from any platform, you're supposed to get a 1099. eBay is fighting tooth and nail to reverse the legislation or to at least have Congress up the limit. Going from $20K to $600, what does that tell you? "Make billionaires pay their fair share" my ass . . .


----------



## fashion16

Just spoke to TRR. They state they will be in compliance with the law which means filing 1099 for every person at $600.00 or more. 

Same with PayPal


----------



## CPG

fashion16 said:


> Just spoke to TRR. They state they will be in compliance with the law which means filing 1099 for every person at $600.00 or more.
> 
> Same with PayPal


Yep, nowhere to run to, if all you want to do is sell your castoffs and unused stuff. Garage sales or private parties, maybe?

I make a lot of payments with PP, some of which are refunded if I return the item. I hope they can tell "income" from refunds.


----------



## fashion16

If you look in your PayPal history, it does categorize refund vs “payment”


----------



## Bubach

fashion16 said:


> Just spoke to TRR. They state they will be in compliance with the law which means filing 1099 for every person at $600.00 or more.
> 
> Same with PayPal



Hi,

Do you know if the same applies to sales that were not paid out to the bank account but rather as a site credit?


----------



## AmyM

How is there not more of an outcry about selling with TheRealReal?  I had someone pick up about 15 items from my house three months ago.  She gave me approximate values of what items would be listed at during that meeting, so I gave her the items.  I received an email about six weeks after this giving the final values the items had been listed at and most were a fraction of what I'd been told.  Went through the huge hassle and time involved of pulling the bulk of the items but a sale had happened even before I knew it had been assigned a value or listed - a $300 black Furla tote in very good condition.  The single notification of this item's value or status informed me that I'd be receiving exactly $7 for this tote.  In disbelief, I went through the lengthy process of speaking with a rep, they said they'd look into it, received an email they were looking into it, then nothing.  Called today (20 minutes waiting) and was told, too bad, it's done.  I feel scammed and almost robbed. I have a Rolex and high-end designer jewelry I was considering selling with them - no way, absolutely done with TheRealReal.


----------



## sdkitty

AmyM said:


> How is there not more of an outcry about selling with TheRealReal?  I had someone pick up about 15 items from my house three months ago.  She gave me approximate values of what items would be listed at during that meeting, so I gave her the items.  I received an email about six weeks after this giving the final values the items had been listed at and most were a fraction of what I'd been told.  Went through the huge hassle and time involved of pulling the bulk of the items but a sale had happened even before I knew it had been assigned a value or listed - a $300 black Furla tote in very good condition.  The single notification of this item's value or status informed me that I'd be receiving exactly $7 for this tote.  In disbelief, I went through the lengthy process of speaking with a rep, they said they'd look into it, received an email they were looking into it, then nothing.  Called today (20 minutes waiting) and was told, too bad, it's done.  I feel scammed and almost robbed. I have a Rolex and high-end designer jewelry I was considering selling with them - no way, absolutely done with TheRealReal.


wow.....so can you pull your Rolex and jewelry back from them?  Personally and no offense to you or others here, I would be scared to sell something as valuable as a Rolex on any such site.  Even her at the PF marketplaza, when I've seen people list jewelry for thousands, I fee like I couldn't do that.
GL with your situation and sorry this has happened.


----------



## lill_canele

From my personal experience with TRR is that one needs to watch their consignments carefully and check on them from time to time.
They will _not _notify you when your items are applicable for a sale or a discount code. And the moment it gets sold, it's too late to withdraw.

I believe in the contract, there is a price reduction when the item sits online for a certain period of time but I don't remember how long or how much the price gets reduced.

I've only contacted customer service once regarding why a brand new pair of Louboutin's (with full packaging) was being listed at below retail price. I decided to go through their online chat service and got a very quick response in less than 15 minutes. They opened up a ticket immediately, put the item on hold (so it was unable to be sold). They reached out to me the next day through e-mail explaining their process and market values and asked me if I'd like the shoes back or relisted. I let them relist the item.

Whenever I've had other questions or concerns, I usually text the person who picked up those specific items. Either that person or someone from their team reaches back out to me in 2-3 days.

In general for TRR, I really think it's each person to fend for him or herself when it comes price listings. It may not be fair or nice but through my personal experience, that's just how they work.
I'm not saying this is okay. I've definitely been sort of scammed by TRR once when a Chloe top that I bought for $700 USD was listed for $80 and I got $16. That obviously did not make me happy and I only realized it when it notified me that the item was sold. At that time I rarely ever checked my consignments or listings, but now I check them more frequently so that when I do disagree with a listing, I have the time to negotiate before it gets sold.
(On a side note, I do know that Chloe is not a hot luxury brand, and ready-to-wear always resales terribly, and Chloe's items in general do not sell well or are not that popular. So I was not expecting a great sale, but I also was not expect it to be that low.)

I'm sorry that you had a bad and unfair experience.  I'm sure there are many on TPF who have as well. Hope that you get to take back all your items.

Personal opinion: I always have low expectations from consignment stores and when I decide to sell a highly depreciated item, I know it's basically almost like throwing it away. They will always take a good chunk from the sale of the item. The only reason why I use them is that I prioritize convenience of someone else dealing with selling an item for me.


----------



## jellyv

AmyM said:


> Went through the huge hassle and time involved of pulling the bulk of the items but a sale had happened even before I knew it had been assigned a value or listed - a $300 black Furla tote in very good condition.  The single notification of this item's value or status informed me that I'd be receiving exactly $7 for this tote.





AmyM said:


> . I have a Rolex and high-end designer jewelry I was considering selling with them - no way, absolutely done with TheRealReal.


Furla has extremely low resale value, so this shouldn't be that much of a surprise when figuring in their % cut. Most resale sites that handle luxe goods wouldn't take Furla. Good idea not to trust them with high-value items. Sorry you were grossly disappointed but you weren't scammed. You agreed to their terms.

Seriously, "scam" is a charge that should mean something. When a consignor accepts terms, and the site abides by their stated terms (not approximate verbal estimates), she/he has wittingly participated in their selling proces.


----------



## LL777

I sold a couple of bags to rebag and a few dates ago I received an email from Dwolla that they need to issue a 1099. Did anyone else who sold bags to rebag receive this kind of email. I don’t mind to submit my information if it’s legitimate. I emailed to rebag and haven’t heard anything back from them yet.


----------



## Yanca

LL777 said:


> I sold a couple of bags to rebag and a few dates ago I received an email from Dwolla that they need to issue a 1099. Did anyone else who sold bags to rebag receive this kind of email. I don’t mind to submit my information if it’s legitimate. I emailed to rebag and haven’t heard anything back from them yet.


 I did recently received an email from Dwolla and I emailed Rebag their response is very broad but they did confirm that Dwolla iis their third party that issues payment. I am still on the fence about giving my SSN, on the other hand I don't want to get in to trouble.


----------



## LL777

Yanca said:


> I did recently received an email from Dwolla and I emailed Rebag their response is very broad but they did confirm that Dwolla iis their third party that issues payment. I am still on the fence about giving my SSN, on the other hand I don't want to get in to trouble.


I filled the form out and the SSN field wasn’t required; so, it gave me a piece of mind. I just wish that rebag will post this information on their website because it’s very confusing you are selling to rebag but receiving an email from Dwolla and you don’t know if it’s legit or scam.


----------



## Yanca

LL777 said:


> I filled the form out and the SSN field wasn’t required; so, it gave me a piece of mind. I just wish that rebag will post this information on their website because it’s very confusing you are selling to rebag but receiving an email from Dwolla and you don’t know if it’s legit or scam.



 Did you just put your name and address?  and after submitting the form, were they able to give you the 1099 right away? I thought the they can not issue the 1099 without SSN? if they accepted yours Ill check again and submit the name and signature only. Yes, I wish it was on the rebag website, I guess even the trade in items will be taxed as well, even though I traded mine for a loss and paid additional taxes. This are all complicated.  Thanks for your response


----------



## LL777

Yanca said:


> thank you, did you just put your name and address? I thought the they can not issue the 1099 without SSN? if they accepted yours Ill check again and submit the name and signature only. Yes, I wish it was on the rebar website, I guess even the trade in items will be taxed as well, even though I traded mine for a loss and paid additional taxes. This are all complicated.


Yes, just name and address. This change just creates so much headache because we are not making money, we are selling for a loss and now we will also have to pay a CPA for extra forms and etc. I’m wondering how it will all play out on tax return. I guess we can’t claim our expenses if we are considered hobby sellers


----------



## Yanca

LL777 said:


> Yes, just name and address. This change just creates so much headache because we are not making money, we are selling for a loss and now we will also have to pay a CPA for extra forms and etc. I’m wondering how it will all play out on tax return. I guess we can’t claim our expenses if we are considered hobby sellers



Thanks again for your response. Yes this is very complicated, additional forms for our Accountants, the items that I have sold are items that had been with me for a while and don't have the receipts anymore.  This really put me off from selling and trading, the threshold of 600 is very low.


----------

